# I Hate When .........



## Ole34

today i finished up a job an previouslly the HO'er said he was having a wall removed so not to worry about painting it .... i knew better but gambled an LOST. he calls me after i already left to tell me the good news ..........I HATE WHEN THAT HAPPENS !!



I hate when I say ''yeah that'll cover in 1'' an it DOESNT 

I hate when I switch from a long handle to short handle brush an I end up a few inches short every ladder move 

I hate when my pot hook falls into the can 

I hate when I get a near perfect cut line and an air bubble pops in the paint ruining my line 

I hate when I screw a switch plate back on an it cracks 

I hate when I get paint in my eye .... ''un paintoro in me ojo'' for our undocumented friends 


I hate when I drop a screw for a plate an I never see it again 

I hate when a customer says ''what's that''

I hate how every top drawer in America has underwear in it 

I hate when I tap down a spot an end up putting a hole in the wall 

I hate how paint lands on the floor wherever there's no drop sheet :whistling2:

I hate when I try to open a window an its locked 

I hate when I make another hole next to the nail that I tried to set 

I hate when somebody puts a picture on a bed then covers it 



And for the WIN 


I hate noticing every other painters mistakes 24 hrs a day 7 days a week ....IT NEVER ENDS !!!


----------



## SeaMonster

Damn, someone had a bad day. Hope tomorrow is a better one.


----------



## MIZZOU

Amazing!


----------



## wje

Ole34 said:


> View attachment 18321


A painter took out the bottom portion of the caution sign?:whistling2:

Oh, you mean the white paint on the top left corner of the sing.. Gotcha.


----------



## skinne9

Hahaha amen


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

All of those plus:

I get a text at 6:46am Monday morning, "I'm not feeling very good, going to try and sleep for a couple more hours" , when we start at 7am.

When customers text, or call after hours and weekends to about non urgent issues.

When people expect exact start dates on exterior repaints 2-3 months in advanced.

When I hear the words "sharpen the pencil"


I could go on and on, but I really hate to think about all the things that I hate.


----------



## Ole34

wje said:


> A painter took out the bottom portion of the caution sign?:whistling2:
> 
> Oh, *you mean the white paint on the top left corner of the sing*.. Gotcha.


yup!!....i took that pic while waiting for my milkshake at McDonalds... its a curse it really is.... notice every little damn painting detail no matter where you are


----------



## Wood511

After rolling and cutting four rooms the same color, HO comes home and after a long pause..."that's really not what I thought that color was going to look like..."


----------



## mudbone

Ole34 said:


> yup!!....i took that pic while waiting for my milkshake at McDonalds... its a curse it really is.... notice every little damn painting detail no matter where you are


 :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## RH

Getting stuck behind someone going the speed limit when I'm late for a bid.


----------



## NCPaint1

Some painter brings in an ancient gallon of paint for us to shake. Then the unseen pinhole in the can decides to unclog on your shaker, becoming a paint sprinkler.

Customer comes in to buy $3 roller with $100 bill at 7am.

Customer asks if you can open 2 hours early for them, and they show up at 2pm


----------



## ltd

I hate it you cant even get a little 4x6 area on the floor to set up a shop, Or go head use the laundry tub ,and there's all kind of good black clothes hanging next to the tub. How bout dogs peeing on your drops or dogs staring at your 500 watt halogen light .not good.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I really hate that I'm always on schedule but every contractor before me is always two weeks late. 

When I need a regular screw driver can only find Phillips heads. 

When the job Im working at has no cell service. 

I hate that I hate so many things. 

When I email proposals and never get a response. 

Cutting in behind toilets. 

Customers standing over my shoulder when I'm making difficult lines or when I'm painting behind their filthy toilet.

Cutting my finger tips when caulking. 

Behr paint threads. 

Calling in a paint order the day before and having it still not done when I arrive for pick up. 

Squeaky roller handles. 

Ok that's all I got for now.


----------



## wje

I hate when people apologize about the mess... If they were really sorry they would have cleaned up a bit before I got there.

I hate when I don't fill up my truck with gas on the way home from work, and forget I have to stop to fill up on the way to work. 

I hate having to remind people that when I say payment due upon completion, that means payment is due upon completion.. I do not want to come back to your house just so you can write me a check. 

I hate when my neighbors ask me for a job

I hate when friends ask if I can hire their relatives

I hate when my relatives ask if I can hire their friends

I hate when my buddies want to talk about work, when we are not at work

I hate the thought of work, when I am not at work (why am I a member at PT again ?)

I hate that my busiest season, is the season I wish I was the slowest

I hate that I will never be able to afford half of the homes I am hired to paint

I hate when you flush the toilet at work, and nothing is going down... 

I hate when you think nobody is around, and you let one rip, somebody will surely enter the room you are working in...

I hate when you find something under a bed/couch that you wish you didn't see...


----------



## Ole34

i swear its like 90% hate an 10% like with this trade .........i like it when im done


----------



## IL_Painter

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> All of those plus:
> 
> *I get a text at 6:46am Monday morning, "I'm not feeling very good, going to try and sleep for a couple more hours" , when we start at 7am.*
> 
> When customers text, or call after hours and weekends to about non urgent issues.
> 
> When people expect exact start dates on exterior repaints 2-3 months in advanced.
> 
> When I hear the words "sharpen the pencil"
> 
> 
> I could go on and on, but I really hate to think about all the things that I hate.


 
this is why i will never start a residential job till after 9 am . It gives the HO time to do their morning routine and get out before i show up


----------



## IL_Painter

I hate when yer employees tell you there is plenty of mats and when you get there in the morning there arent enough mats and you have to make a run to the paint store


----------



## Damon T

This is my favorite thread in a long time!


I hate when the HO is pretty much fine with something, and I have to make it better, and then I end up creating a whole crap load of more work for myself. 

I hate when Cabinetcoat micro bubbles for no apparent reason and won't flow out, no matter what I try 

I hate when my lead painter quits with no notice. And then I hire him back two months later cuz it's summer. And then two days later he tells me he actually got his license while he was gone and has his own job starting soon. 

I hate when stripping a deck takes three times longer than I thought it would

I hate when SW switches my sales rep to one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen. Ok, I don't mind that. Thanks SW. Guess they want me to buy more paint. 

I hate when SW keeps raising my prices, and then they give me a beautiful rep who's also tough as nails and won't lower my price the way my last rep would. She says, "I can give you Resilience for that price, but not Duration. Resilience is a great paint". Aargh

I hate Behr threads too (thanks RBriggs)


----------



## Hines Painting

I hate when I think I will finish a job on a Friday, so I make plans for Saturday, but end up having to work and cancel my plans.

I hate when I have to work Saturday.

I hate even more when I have to work Sunday.


----------



## TJ Paint

Too much bitching going on.

Bunch of haters around here.


----------



## RH

Damon T said:


> This is my favorite thread in a long time!


We all like "bitching" threads.


----------



## benthepainter

I hate when im at work and i have guest 

And i burn the snags : ( aka sausages

I also hate having to choose what sauce to put on my food 

Other than that im fairly happy


----------



## Rbriggs82

I hate when my wife cleans and I can't find a GD thing afterwards.


----------



## squid

Could be worse, you could have a wife that doesn't like to clean. My wife keeps a clean house but she stores stuff in odd places- not where I would put it.

I hate anything tangled up. Ext. cords,sprayer hose etc. and having to go anywhere but home after work.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept

I hate how most of my business is maintenance, property managers, municipalities, home owners and not many whiny painters...:whistling2:, I mean really, they have tons of money to spend!:blink:


----------



## RH

I hate it when I'm working and the phone won't stop ringing.

I hate it when I'm not working and the phone won't ring.

I hate it when I have to work sunny weekends to make up for rainy weeks.

I hate it when I have to break out my extension ladders.

I hate it when I don't have help to sand for me.


----------



## embellishedpainting

I hate when employees don't clean their tools

Or when the coffee pot has only a mouthful left in it

I hate when the HO thinks they can paint

I hate when I schedule and the HO adds more to the list leaving me stranded on the other end

I hate when the paint store screws up the formula

I hate when a job ends on a Thursday...
I hate starting a new job on a Friday 

I hate hate hate touch ups

I hate paint in my hair

Or on my car seat 

In my sink

But .....

I love the people that work for me
I love working for myself
I love taking pride in my work
Showing a finished product that makes the HO happy 
I love HO that appreciate what I do
I love that I learn something new everyday
I love my job


----------



## Repaint Florida

i hate behr spam

i hate e-mail spam

i hate junk phone calls

i hate people talking on cell phones while driving 

i hate when homeowners can buy SW paint cheaper than contractors 

i hate hacks than make my job harder

i hate warm beer


----------



## MIZZOU

I hate it when there's 3 hours of work left and i have 1 cig left

I hate the fact I haven't quit smoking yet

I hate it when drops aren't folded neatly

I hate it when the check engine light comes on

I hate it when people use tile grout to fill holes

I hate it when add ons are assumed to be free

I hate spending a couple hours on a big bid and not getting the job

I hate red light cameras at intersections 

I hate the NY Yankees

I hate pressure washing in early spring and late fall

I hate it when I throw shurline edgers in the toilet instead of the trash can 

I hate painters that b!tch and complain


----------



## RH

Outlet and switch covers with the plastic screws - you know, the ones where the screw head breaks on at least half of them when you're trying to remove them?


----------



## Ole34

I hate having keys an I don't know what they're for but can't throw them away cause ill end up needing it to get into a door that I have no idea even exists .... Screwed


----------



## Damon T

I hate getting out of bed in the morning. 

It's 7:08, had my PT fix. Time to get up and have a cup of coffee. Then off to be late to the job again. At least my guys are punctual. At least their timecards say they are...


----------



## 6126

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> When customers text, or call after hours and weekends to about non urgent issues.
> 
> When people expect exact start dates on exterior repaints 2-3 months in advanced.


Yep. :yes: I can relate :yes:


----------



## 6126

I love my son
I love my dogs
I love to paint
I love riding quads and dirt bikes
I love watching off road racing
I love motocross
I love BBQ
I love country music
I love a good cup of coffee
I love cars and trucks
I love the Pacific Northwest
I love a good steak

I could keep going


----------



## RH

benthepainter said:


> I hate when im at work and i have guest
> 
> And i burn the snags : ( aka sausages
> 
> I also hate having to choose what sauce to put on my food
> 
> Other than that im fairly happy


So Ben, is there a specific reason why the drop cloth is under your side of the table? :whistling2:


----------



## Ole34

Woodland said:


> I love my son
> I love my dogs
> I love to paint
> I love riding quads and dirt bikes
> I love watching off road racing
> I love motocross
> I love BBQ
> I love country music
> I love a good cup of coffee
> I love cars and trucks
> I love the Pacific Northwest
> I love a good steak
> 
> I could keep going


Keep going but make it paint related this time


----------



## Steve Richards

I hate painting commercial hallways, and finding out the first night that all the lights are on a timer, and go off at 11:30.


----------



## Ole34

Steve Richards said:


> I hate painting commercial hallways, and finding out the first night that all the lights are on a timer, and go off at 11:30.


Lol .... I can just picture myself standing there with a brush cursing up an down


----------



## Steve Richards

Ole34 said:


> Lol .... I can just picture myself standing there *in the dark* with a brush cursing up an down


----------



## Lazerline

I hate when a bug dive bombs on my freshly sprayed cabinets:icon_evil:


----------



## CApainter

I hate Lima beans.

I hate paint runs.


----------



## benthepainter

RH said:


> So Ben, is there a specific reason why the drop cloth is under your side of the table? :whistling2:


Gday RH

i hate Drop sheets getting mould on them 
That drop sheet got wet so i spread it outside to dry lol and its been there for around two weeks : )

Its just one of my Old Skanky Sheets she has been with me around 20yrs 

Actualy i hate starting the outside of the house and washing down areas that were so dirty 
That are non painted surface but becausce im a nice guy yeah Ben the painter will give it a clean

So i hate now i have to take my shoes off not to dirty the tiles 

I Basicaly Hate **** I create

Plus yesterday morning 5am at home loading up my new trailer with some ladders and planks oops


----------



## fauxlynn

I love figuring out a new sample.
I hate running out of blank sample boards when I need them now.

I love chit chatting with the guys at the paint store.
I hate it when the new guy doesn't know who I am and treats me like a homeowner.

I love spackling and mudding drywall.
I hate sanding.

I love daydreaming about color combinations.
I hate mixing weird "flesh tones" for woodgraining.

I hate getting up at 5am to go to Potomac.
I love getting coffee and a croissant at Vie de France in Potomac.

I love starting a new job. 
I hate the night before a new job, I'm so nervous I cannot sleep.

I love Anchorman, The Usual Suspects and The Campaign, in that order.


----------



## RH

CApainter said:


> I hate Lima beans.
> 
> I hate paint runs.


I hate lima beans more than paint runs,
and brussel sprouts just a little less than lima beans.


----------



## BrushJockey




----------



## cdaniels

I hate working on roofs and when my coals burn out before my pork roast is done.


----------



## Ole34

Woohoo I love it when I run out of Gatorade an still have chips left while its hot as hell out !!......


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> I love figuring out a new sample.
> I hate running out of blank sample boards when I need them now.
> 
> I love chit chatting with the guys at the paint store.
> I hate it when the new guy doesn't know who I am and treats me like a homeowner.
> 
> I love spackling and mudding drywall.
> I hate sanding.
> 
> I love daydreaming about color combinations.
> I hate mixing weird "flesh tones" for woodgraining.
> 
> I hate getting up at 5am to go to Potomac.
> I love getting coffee and a croissant at Vie de France in Potomac.
> 
> I love starting a new job.
> I hate the night before a new job, I'm so nervous I cannot sleep.
> 
> I love Anchorman, The Usual Suspects and The Campaign, in that order.


I don't mind getting up( as I am already) but I certainly DO hate 270 with a passion, especially in the rain.
Then again the $$ is about as good as it gets for me down there


----------



## Ole34

Sure no problem walls only I can do that ... Contract ? The hell with a contract I trust you .... ill even give you a special price seein how your my friends aunts sister 

Will you still see the purple after I change the walls to brown?... Sure will but ill come back later an paint the entire ceiling for free dont you worry cause there's no way in you could have foreseen that right?.... Ha


----------



## benthepainter

cdaniels said:


> I hate working on roofs and when my coals burn out before my pork roast is done.


Yes that suxs


----------



## benthepainter

Ole34 said:


> Woohoo I love it when I run out of Gatorade an still have chips left while its hot as hell out !!......


Gday Ole

Yes that is **** running out of something to drink on a hot day

Worse thing is i would still eat the chips then i would feel extra firsty lol


----------



## benthepainter

I hate it at home if i need scissors and they are not where i always leave them **** pisses me off 
When things move on there own


----------



## benthepainter

But at work i love going to get things and they are where i left them like just now i needed to use some scissors hmmmm where would they be ?

Oh wait a minute my Wife and kids dont move **** around on me in my trailer so i guess they must be on there special hook they have been on 
For the last few years lol

Oh **** i have two scissors : (

I hate having to choose which one to use


----------



## Rbriggs82

I hate when I get leads like the one I got today. 

Message Body:
843-403-***X
Today (Tuesday) any time. After 6 pm any other day
I started painting a stairway. Half of it is vaulted and I can't reach it. I have the paint. I need it done ASAP! 

yea I'll call you :no:


----------



## benthepainter

Rbriggs82 said:


> I hate when I get leads like the one I got today.
> 
> Message Body:
> 843-403-***X
> Today (Tuesday) any time. After 6 pm any other day
> I started painting a stairway. Half of it is vaulted and I can't reach it. I have the paint. I need it done ASAP!
> 
> yea I'll call you :no:



Gday RB

They are funny ones lol


----------



## wje

Rbriggs82 said:


> I hate when I get leads like the one I got today.
> 
> Message Body:
> 843-403-***X
> Today (Tuesday) any time. After 6 pm any other day
> I started painting a stairway. Half of it is vaulted and I can't reach it. I have the paint. I need it done ASAP!
> 
> yea I'll call you :no:


ASAP can be misleading. Sonebody told me last week they needed their hallways done ASAP I said sure how's end of August, and they just said as soon as you can do it fit me in. For me that was as soon as possible. Some people mean it as in yesterday but not all do....


----------



## Rbriggs82

wje said:


> ASAP can be misleading. Sonebody told me last week they needed their hallways done ASAP I said sure how's end of August, and they just said as soon as you can do it fit me in. For me that was as soon as possible. Some people mean it as in yesterday but not all do....


They called and used the contact form. It was one of those paint emergencies according to the voicemail. :yes:


----------



## Ole34

I hate waitin for my milkshake dammit !!


----------



## Rbriggs82

I hate knowing how they make chicken nuggets.


----------



## benthepainter

Ole34 said:


> I hate waitin for my milkshake dammit !!


G'day Ole 

As Much as this is a hate thread I love it lol


----------



## benthepainter

Rbriggs82 said:


> I hate knowing how they make chicken nuggets.


I hate not knowing how they make chicken nuggets ?


----------



## BrushJockey

No. No you don't.

Ain't pretty.


----------



## fauxlynn

chrisn said:


> I don't mind getting up( as I am already) but I certainly DO hate 270 with a passion, especially in the rain.
> Then again the $$ is about as good as it gets for me down there


Hah, I don't do 270 too often. But one day this week I have to go from my Potomac job to Fairfax for a touch up. I'll probably hit 495 at about 5pm on the way back. Maybe I should just sleep in my car.


----------



## Rbriggs82

benthepainter said:


> I hate not knowing how they make chicken nuggets ?


Nope. When it comes to McDonald's ignorance is bliss. :yes:


----------



## Ole34

benthepainter said:


> G'day Ole
> 
> As Much as this is a hate thread I love it lol


 
man sometimes you gotta just let it all out !!!........


----------



## oldpaintdoc

I very much dis-like when I use the word "HATE"!


----------



## SeaMonster

You guys are a bunch of complainers....


----------



## Ole34

oldpaintdoc said:


> I very much dis-like when I use the word "HATE"!


 
oh no you dont .... take your thread killin comment to OPPU lol


----------



## Ole34

SeaMonster said:


> You guys are a bunch of complainers....


 
are you complaining about complainers ? :blink:


----------



## SeaMonster

Ole34 said:


> are you complaining about complainers ? :blink:


I hate when painters complain about painting and the small issues associated with it


----------



## oldpaintdoc

Ole34 said:


> oh no you dont .... take your thread killin comment to OPPU lol


 :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## benthepainter

I hate painters who dont know how to fold s piece of sandpaper three sides not two and i hate painters who tear it and also i hate when some dickhead takes the plastic of the side of the roll
So the paper then like a spring just does that and springs out everywhere


----------



## benthepainter

I hate when a calking gun hits the deck nearly 100% its little neck snaps RIP
Little Tube : (

I also hate it was a new tube 

And yes its an old-school calking Gun just a metal frame : ) i don't like i mean i hate the bulky looking 
Ones


----------



## Ole34

SeaMonster said:


> I hate when painters complain about painting and the small issues associated with it


 

i think thats what bothers us the most about this trade. its the little things that are almost impossible to avoid that can seriouslly ruin your day...


----------



## Ole34

i hate that its 9:08 pm an i still have paint on me while my hair is still damp from a shower .......


----------



## Repaint Florida

i hate when sherwin williams offers 40% off paint & now the 
homeowner wants 40% labor


----------



## benthepainter

Ole34 said:


> i hate that its 9:08 pm an i still have paint on me while my hair is still damp from a shower .......


I hate that im loosing my hair


----------



## benthepainter

benthepainter said:


> I hate that im loosing my hair


Actually no i dont my barber only charges 
Me $10 instead of $20 : )


----------



## benthepainter

I hate my current jobs last painters who to smash the job rolled the smooth finished weatherboards 

I hate roller texture on a surface that should have
A brushed finish


----------



## NCPaint1

Rbriggs82 said:


> I need it done ASAP!


ASAP? Is that autocorrect for "asshat" maybe? "I need it done asshat" sounds like the proper context......at least when my customers are talking to me.


----------



## Ole34

ben that pic makes me cringe just lookin at it .......hater or not you just dont roll siding without at least back brushing


----------



## benthepainter

Ole34 said:


> ben that pic makes me cringe just lookin at it .......hater or not you just dont roll siding without at least back brushing


Yeah me too i can easily smash it like the last painters but i just cant 

when i quoted the job i told my client how it should've of been done

And he was happy for me to charge to sand it

Im sure a walmart painter would ?


----------



## Jmayspaint

benthepainter said:


> I hate painters who dont know how to fold s piece of sandpaper three sides not two and i hate painters who tear it ...
> So the paper then like a spring just does that and springs out everywhere


 Yea really. Even worse is folding a full sheet 4 times, and half of it ends up grit to grit! Let the paper sand itself I guess:jester:


----------



## RH

I hate when you show up on time to do a bid and no one is home. I'm sitting in my truck waiting as I post this.


----------



## Ole34

RH said:


> I hate when you show up on time to do a bid and no one is home. I'm sitting in my truck waiting as I post this.


 
I hate when they apologize for being late ...........just don't go there ok just don't....your late that's it ...no sorry gonna fix that YOUR LATE


----------



## benthepainter

Jmayspaint said:


> Yea really. Even worse is folding a full sheet 4 times, and half of it ends up grit to grit! Let the paper sand itself I guess:jester:


I don't mind grit to grit as it helps grip The paper compared to one piece folded over on it self when you sand there is then room for The paper to slip 

So for me the three folded piece is how I was taught


----------



## RH

I even called to confirm earlier today since this appointment was made about two weeks ago. At that time they were in a big hurry to get it done. I've given them 15 minutes and tried calling them - goodbye.


----------



## benthepainter

I hate taking my truck for its 30,000k service on Monday and I drop it off and the guy says it will be around $240 awsome I thought 
Then I get a call around 12pm that its going to cost $1270.00 **** I hate that 30,000k and brakes and disks need changing lol


----------



## Repaint Florida

RH said:


> I even called to confirm earlier today since this appointment was made about two weeks ago. At that time they were in a big hurry to get it done. I've given them 15 minutes and tried calling them - goodbye.


just leave them a few color samples on the front of the house :whistling2:


----------



## Damon T

wje said:


> ASAP can be misleading. Sonebody told me last week they needed their hallways done ASAP I said sure how's end of August, and they just said as soon as you can do it fit me in. For me that was as soon as possible. Some people mean it as in yesterday but not all do....


That's a good point. I've blown off a lot of those lately though I think I generally give them my booked out dates.


----------



## Jmayspaint

benthepainter said:


> So for me the three folded piece is how I was taught


 That's how I was taught to fold a half sheet too. 
My dad liked to use a full piece folded like this. 


.. Oh yea, I hate ... Porta-potties.


----------



## cdaniels

benthepainter said:


> I don't mind grit to grit as it helps grip The paper compared to one piece folded over on it self when you sand there is then room for The paper to slip
> 
> So for me the three folded piece is how I was taught


Me too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rbriggs82

My biggest gripe isn't so much the ASAP. It's that they started painting it knowing they couldn't reach the high areas. Then they call and want it done yesterday while expecting to pay nothing. 

It's as if the walls mysteriously grew taller once they started painting. I just don't get it. 

My most hated are the people that paint their exterior and call me to do just the gable ends. I've wasted my time looking at those before, never got a single one. :no:


----------



## simplycovered

Well I hate arting in the truck just before I go to do a quote an it's a shart


----------



## Ole34




----------



## cdaniels

Ben that looks like expensive beveled siding you are a good man for fixing it and doing it right.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gough

Jmayspaint said:


> .. Oh yea, I hate ... Porta-potties.


As opposed to what? Regular "indoor"? Yes. Having to drive to the mall, the post office, the paint store, Starbucks, or even home? No.


----------



## RH

simplycovered said:


> Well I hate arting in the truck just before I go to do a quote an it's a shart


Well then, I guess my customers were lucky that they never showed up tonight.:whistling2:


----------



## benthepainter

Jmayspaint said:


> That's how I was taught to fold a half sheet too.
> My dad liked to use a full piece folded like this.
> 
> .. Oh yea, I hate ... Porta-potties.


Thats a trendy way : )


----------



## benthepainter

Just for the behr haters 

My Brand of sandpaper lol


----------



## RH

Jmayspaint said:


> That's how I was taught to fold a half sheet too.
> My dad liked to use a full piece folded like this.
> 
> 
> .. Oh yea, I hate ... Porta-potties.


I'm glad you attached pics to show you were talking about sandpaper. :001_unsure:


----------



## TJ Paint

Blueballed...


----------



## chrisn

BrushJockey said:


> No. No you don't.
> 
> Ain't pretty.


That's for damn sure. When I was driving the truck, I had to deliver some chemicals to a Purdue processing plant down on the eastern shore( MD).Trust me, it would put you off ever eating ANY chicken again.


----------



## simplycovered

I guess I'm one of the few, but I tend to buy the 3x's by Norton, if you're gonna bother sanding, you want paper that has cutting edge beyond one minute. Anyhow I hate getting free coffee's with lot's of double cream from the customer and he has just recently removed all the toilets including the horrid basement one, and he doesn't want us to use his fresh new toilets because we might dirty them. I hate porta potties sitting thirty feet away in a sea of mud and I'm supposed to keep my boots clean ?


----------



## Paradigmzz

I hate starting yet another job again today when we have already started one each day this week and finishing up a few from before. Lockstep timelines suck.


----------



## Gough

simplycovered said:


> I guess I'm one of the few, but I tend to buy the 3x's by Norton, if you're gonna bother sanding, you want paper that has cutting edge beyond one minute. Anyhow I hate getting free coffee's with lot's of double cream from the customer and he has just recently removed all the toilets including the horrid basement one, and he doesn't want us to use his fresh new toilets because we might dirty them. I hate porta potties sitting thirty feet away in a sea of mud and I'm supposed to keep my boots clean ?



It's been so long since we've done NC, I forgot...I hate the mud. 

That's just one more thing to hate about NC. I think trade-stacking and leapfrogging are tops, but mud was right up there.


----------



## Ole34

Cool, demoing a kitchen an I found drywall over rock board ... Shame this is one of my houses I could be doing this for free for somebody else .... With any luck ill find a squirrel up there


----------



## cdaniels

I hate when I oversleep and have to hit the floor running......messes up my entire day.


----------



## RH

Or, waking up too early due to some aspect of a job that is on your mind way too much.


----------



## geom

*more hatin'*

I love painting: 
It's the people I have to deal with ... and when I out run my skill set and I'm not done dealing with them ... 

I love driving to Boston in a worn out van... 

I love it when I do the Ho an 'extra' or a 'favor' and it blows up in my face... 

I love it when the husband/wife HO put u in the middle of their arguments...


----------



## RH

geom said:


> I love painting:
> It's the people I have to deal with ... and when I out run my skill set and I'm not done dealing with them ...
> 
> I love driving to Boston in a worn out van...
> 
> I love it when I do the Ho an 'extra' or a 'favor' and it blows up in my face...
> 
> I love it when the husband/wife HO put u in the middle of their arguments...


How's the parking situation in Boston? :whistling2:


----------



## Rbriggs82

I love driving away from Boston. Far far away


----------



## Ole34

in Boston they pronounce caulk ''COCK'' ...................remember please have your pets spayed an nuetered an dont shoot the messenger :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn

Ole34 said:


> Cool, demoing a kitchen an I found drywall over rock board ... Shame this is one of my houses I could be doing this for free for somebody else .... With any luck ill find a squirrel up there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe a behr?


----------



## cdaniels

Ole34 said:


> in Boston they pronounce caulk ''COCK'' ...................remember please have your pets spayed an nuetered an dont shoot the messenger :whistling2:


I used to have a boss from Pennsylvania that did the same thing."has anyone gotten the cock out this morning?" lol


----------



## Ole34

if you havent seen this ...see it


----------



## benthepainter

Ole34 said:


> Cool, demoing a kitchen an I found drywall over rock board ... Shame this is one of my houses I could be doing this for free for somebody else .... With any luck ill find a squirrel up there


G'day Ole

As an Aussie squirrels look so cute are they not ?


----------



## Ole34

benthepainter said:


> G'day Ole
> 
> As an Aussie squirrels look so cute are they not ?


 they supposed to be but i got attacked by a rabbid one few years so im forever biased ...........still have trouble painting around trees lol


----------



## benthepainter

cdaniels said:


> Ben that looks like expensive beveled siding you are a good man for fixing it and doing it right.:thumbsup:


G'day CD

It's a regular clients new investment property 1hr drive from Sydney I don't drive more than 1/2 hr for anyone but this guy is a good client 

Seriously full inside repaint finished all it needed was touchups and get tenants in but he thought i was trying to get out of the job lol but I was trying to save him money hey I will take money from The devil if he is paying 

ended up 3 coats ceiling walls and woodwork : )

Exterior it didnt really need painting same thing he wanted it done no probs I said to him really the roller texture should be knocked down no prob he said 

I love my job and clients 

Oops sorry Ole I take back the love in this post 

And will add some hate 

I hate when I turn my kettle on at work it takes longer to boil when I'm watching it I hate that 
That just pisses me off that's the best I can do this morning : )


----------



## benthepainter

Ole34 said:


> they supposed to be but i got attacked by a rabbid one few years so im forever biased ...........still have trouble painting around trees lol


That's bad but so funny


----------



## SeaMonster

I HATE when I stain a freaking 2000 foot fence and it starts raining while were cleaning up!!!!!!!


----------



## Ole34

SeaMonster said:


> I HATE when I stain a freaking 2000 foot fence and it starts raining while were cleaning up!!!!!!!


 
new it wouldnt be long til we got you over here.........paintings sinister side


----------



## MKap

SeaMonster said:


> I HATE when I stain a freaking 2000 foot fence and it starts raining while were cleaning up!!!!!!!


I hate when it rains period. Especially during busy season with a tight schedule booked up. 

I have read that people are generally depressed when it rains... If they only knew about the day in the life of a painting contractor...They probably wouldn't feel so bad as most have it better than us!


----------



## cdaniels

I hate when I bring my brushes home to clean.I haven't done it yet and I'm still on PT at 10pm.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I hate when this happens


----------



## 6126

MKap said:


> I hate when it rains period. Especially during busy season with a tight schedule booked up.
> 
> I have read that people are generally depressed when it rains... If they only knew about the day in the life of a painting contractor...They probably wouldn't feel so bad as most have it better than us!


Yeah, we don't get much rain here where I live


----------



## SeaMonster

MKap said:


> I hate when it rains period. Especially during busy season with a tight schedule booked up.
> 
> I have read that people are generally depressed when it rains... If they only knew about the day in the life of a painting contractor...They probably wouldn't feel so bad as most have it better than us!


Exactly. Rain makes me regret becoming a painter....few stupid drops control my income


----------



## Gough

SeaMonster said:


> I HATE when I stain a freaking 2000 foot fence and it starts raining while were cleaning up!!!!!!!


Wait, aren't you on the We(s)t Side? They've been predicting this rain event for over a week around here.

This time of the year, I used to check 5 weather forecasts everyday. One of them was always right. The problem is, I never knew which one.


----------



## SeaMonster

Gough said:


> Wait, aren't you on the We(s)t Side? They've been predicting this rain event for over a week around here.
> 
> This time of the year, I used to check 5 weather forecasts everyday. One of them was always right. The problem is, I never knew which one.


yes. I check the weather obsessively! They said 20% chance of rain Friday, then they said 55% chance of rain Wednesday, now they are saying 20% chance of rain again. I think we are in the clear so we should be OK


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

Getting stuck behind a:











Going 50mph in the left lane.


----------



## Ole34

i hate dealing with craigslist ...HO'ers are pos all over not just when they want painting. whatevers in red isnt my problem an whatevers in green sure as hell isnt my problem......i guess i should reply back ''no problem ill lower my price since youll be risking EVERYTHING an all ill be doing is losing cash not like youll just use 1 shelf an sell the other 3 to make up for it an end up turning a proffit''............................




_''I am only sure that one shelf unit will actually work, the space I will be using the others in is not completed yet and it's for teacher storage. So I am taking a risk EVEN buying Them. Let me know if your willing to take the $200. Or what your absolutely lowest you'll take is? _
_Thanks, _
_Lori ''_


----------



## ewingpainting.net

You guys need to chipper up. Get that smile on your face ツ

....


----------



## Ole34

ewingpainting.net said:


> You guys need to chipper up. Get that smile on your face ツ
> 
> ....


 


''I'll have the rest of my life to be happy ...right now i'm working'' 


Ole34


----------



## Rbriggs82

I hate when they call for rain, it looks like rain, I change plans because if the rain, and it NEVER RAINS!! Would have been tue perfect day for exterior work, cool and cloudy.


----------



## simplycovered

yup what we need is a week long training as a painter for one to be entitled to deliver the weather report on TV, so they can learn why they are giving it, no wait a minute , that'd mean they would have a whole week off............


----------



## Ole34

Rbriggs82 said:


> I hate when they call for rain, it looks like rain, I change plans because if the rain, and it NEVER RAINS!! Would have been tue perfect day for exterior work, cool and cloudy.


 
i had a guy bitch an moan cause everytime i didnt show up for rain the sun was out so when they called for rain in the aftenoon i showed up an painted ...........it rained after i left an washed of the low stuff .....true story 



oh btw I HATE THAT


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate when I am trying to do business stuff on the computer and I can't get the computer or printer or camera to co-operate.


----------



## SeaMonster

Rbriggs82 said:


> I hate when they call for rain, it looks like rain, I change plans because if the rain, and it NEVER RAINS!! Would have been tue perfect day for exterior work, cool and cloudy.


And you sit home and feel guilty about not working all day. I hear ya


----------



## Ole34

i hate going into the paint store an seein the guy hit all kinds of buttons talkin about ''let me see if i can get you a better price''.............what you got a giant calcualtor on the screen or something ???




NC you wanna fill us in ?


----------



## Rbriggs82

Ole34 said:


> i hate going into the paint store an seein the guy hit all kinds of buttons talkin about ''let me see if i can get you a better price''.............what you got a giant calcualtor on the screen or something ???
> 
> NC you wanna fill us in ?


I'm almost positive they are playing solitaire. :yes:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Paint Talk


----------



## Rbriggs82

I hate when my stupid new phone sends an Al like sig.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I hate the Android pt app.


----------



## Ole34

i hate Sundays if you have no work but worked Saturday an have work Monday ..whats the point?


----------



## RH

Rbriggs82 said:


> I hate the Android pt app.


I totally agree Ryan - I won't even use it I hate it so much. I just log in using Google Chrome and it's almost like being at my computer.


----------



## Rbriggs82

RH said:


> I totally agree Ryan - I won't even use it I hate it so much. I just log in using Google Chrome and it's almost like being at my computer.


I was spoiled with the iPhone app. Never would have thought they'd be so different.


----------



## jenni

c'mon that's it?!


----------



## Repaint Florida

i hate when my wife is right 

and i am wrong


----------



## Ole34

i dealt with the wright or wrong issue long ago ........im the only one allowed to make decisions :whistling2:


----------



## Repaint Florida

Ole34 said:


> i dealt with the wright or wrong issue long ago ........im the only one allowed to make decisions :whistling2:


i am talking real life .... not pt :whistling2:


----------



## Ole34

Repaint Florida said:


> i am talking real life .... not pt :whistling2:


 

lol........well you know ''in theory''


----------



## cdaniels

Rbriggs82 said:


> I hate when my stupid new phone sends an Al like sig.


Whut's the prob bro?Just toke a dube and exhale the negativity.


----------



## Bender

I hate when I get greedy with my ladder moves


----------



## Rbriggs82

Bender said:


> I hate when I get greedy with my ladder moves


Lol yeah that's the worst


----------



## RH

I hate painting stairwells when the entire family - including kids and pets - are home. :cursing:


----------



## Ole34

Bender said:


> I hate when I get greedy with my ladder moves


 
at least on an extension ladder you can bump it over to reach but step ladder you gotta come down ....sucks big time an i always end up like that when im doing a stairewell from off the ladder to the step on the landing always about 2'' short


----------



## Gough

RH said:


> I hate painting stairwells when the entire family - including kids and pets - are home. :cursing:


We always say that if you ever get lonely, start painting in a stairwell.


----------



## Bender

Bender said:


> I hate when I get greedy with my ladder moves


Also, I think I'm going to add that picture to the 'show me your straight lines' thread :jester:


----------



## Steve Richards

I hate when it's time to quit PT.

If daArch, Scotia, and NEPS (and Klaw, whoever he was) can do it, I guess I can too.

My thanks and apologies to everyone that figures I owe them one.

Keep the good information coming, cuz I'll be looking here the next time I need help with something.

Anyone that's wondering...no, it's not you, it's me. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rbriggs82

Steve Richards said:


> I hate when it's time to quit PT.
> 
> If daArch, Scotia, and NEPS (and Klaw, whoever he was) can do it, I guess I can too.
> 
> My thanks and apologies to everyone that figures I owe them one.
> 
> Keep the good information coming, cuz I'll be looking here the next time I need help with something.
> 
> Anyone that's wondering...no, it's not you, it's me.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I don't know how to respond to that but I hope you're not serious.


----------



## fauxlynn

Steve Richards said:


> I hate when it's time to quit PT.
> 
> If daArch, Scotia, and NEPS (and Klaw, whoever he was) can do it, I guess I can too.
> 
> My thanks and apologies to everyone that figures I owe them one.
> 
> Keep the good information coming, cuz I'll be looking here the next time I need help with something.
> 
> Anyone that's wondering...no, it's not you, it's me.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Um, I don't know you very well, but all I can say is -DON'T GO!!!. You are the funniest guy on here. Seriously, I have had many a guffaw over your absurdness. You'll just irritate your wife with your free time anyway......


----------



## RH

Rbriggs82 said:


> I don't know how to respond to that but I hope you're not serious.


It's the weed talking. He won't be able to resist us and stay away for long - especially TJ. :brows:


----------



## Ole34

JUMP JUMP!! .... Oops wrong forum


----------



## Ole34

Typical Steve Richards.... Up an leaves all anti climactic an what not 


Lets see if we can figure out what if who made him leave....I say it was ChrisN's fault... Gotta keep an eye on the quiet ones right ?


----------



## Damon T

I take 2 days off to go to the mountains and this place falls apart!


----------



## DeanV

No more vacation for you!


----------



## Workaholic

Steve Richards said:


> I hate when it's time to quit PT.
> 
> If daArch, Scotia, and NEPS (and Klaw, whoever he was) can do it, I guess I can too.
> 
> My thanks and apologies to everyone that figures I owe them one.
> 
> Keep the good information coming, cuz I'll be looking here the next time I need help with something.
> 
> Anyone that's wondering...no, it's not you, it's me.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I call Bull Sh!t. 


Ether way I hate when PT becomes a bromance.


----------



## TJ Paint

If Steve quits I will too. 

But my plan was to quit at post 9999. It would be totally epic.


----------



## chrisn

Ole34 said:


> Typical Steve Richards.... Up an leaves all anti climactic an what not
> 
> 
> Lets see if we can figure out what if who made him leave....I say it was ChrisN's fault... Gotta keep an eye on the quiet ones right ?


 
hey, steve and I are good friends:whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang

Seen 'em come. Seen 'em go. PT just churns along none the less.


----------



## CApainter

Steve Richards said:


> I hate when it's time to quit PT.
> 
> If daArch, Scotia, and NEPS (and Klaw, whoever he was) can do it, I guess I can too.
> 
> My thanks and apologies to everyone that figures I owe them one.
> 
> Keep the good information coming, cuz I'll be looking here the next time I need help with something.
> 
> Anyone that's wondering...no, it's not you, it's me.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Are you kidding me Richards!

The members mentioned above never had the female fan base that you have here at PT! 

Go ahead and break their hearts, and or coconuts. Whatever.


----------



## Damon T

Who was that masked man anyways?


----------



## CApainter

Damon T said:


> Who was that masked man anyways?


The Stoned Ranger.


----------



## chrisn

CApainter said:


> The Stoned Ranger.


 
ohhhhhh,, good one:thumbsup:


----------



## Gough

It's clear to me that "Steve Richards" was really a 14-year old girl whose parents just found out what she'd been doing in her spare time for the past few years....


----------



## DeanV

I am going to close the OPPU thread. That will flush him out.


----------



## fauxlynn

Don't hurt him, he's in a fragile state right now.


----------



## robladd

DeanV said:


> I am going to close the OPPU thread. That will flush him out.


That's Wolfs thread anyway, SR just tries to take credit.


----------



## benthepainter

Steve Richards said:


> I hate when it's time to quit PT.
> 
> If daArch, Scotia, and NEPS (and Klaw, whoever he was) can do it, I guess I can too.
> 
> My thanks and apologies to everyone that figures I owe them one.
> 
> Keep the good information coming, cuz I'll be looking here the next time I need help with something.
> 
> Anyone that's wondering...no, it's not you, it's me.
> 
> :thumbsup:




can smoking weed create multiple personas ?

Bill has gone and my Mates Al and Mura have gone and now Steve ? 

I hate not knowing which one was real are they all the one person ?


----------



## chrisn

benthepainter said:


> can smoking weed create multiple personas ?
> 
> Bill has gone and my Mates Al and Mura have gone and now Steve ?
> 
> I hate not knowing which one was real are they all the one person ?


 
is there none down under?:laughing:


----------



## benthepainter

chrisn said:


> is there none down under?:laughing:


What weed smokers ?


----------



## Wolfgang

robladd said:


> That's Wolfs thread anyway, SR just tries to take credit.


Oh no you don't. Not taking any credit for that monstrosity.:no: I have less than 2 dozen posts in that thread, out of close to 1700 posts and probably a quarter of them are comments on others conditions. SR really does deserve the credit for that thing.


----------



## wje

Is Steve really gone? I haven't seen one thanks from him in a few days now.. I am getting worried he never gave a formal goodbye in SR GDfashion


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I Hate When .........

Steve is gone


----------



## RH

Don't worry. Right now he's just busy corresponding with NEPS planning their triumphant dual return. Think Abbott and Costello.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I hate that SR derailed the hate thread.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Always about him and his gd feelings

....


----------



## TLC Painting

Wood511 said:


> After rolling and cutting four rooms the same color, HO comes home and after a long pause..."that's really not what I thought that color was going to look like..."


Hey Wood 511 try this out next time before you start painting.
I like to call it a brush out card, Color on the front on the back of the card write your company name the customers name have them sign off on the color write the date down also add a disclaimer at the bottom that states that if they aren't satisfied with the color after the job is done, they will be responsible to pay you again to repaint. 
Brush out cards are basically Color contracts , look at it as a change order I hope this helps.
TLC Painting👍


----------



## RH

I've never had a customer hold me responsible for a color they chose and ended up not liking.


----------



## Ole34

i hate posting pics online only to go WTF a few seconds later ..........


----------



## Rbriggs82

Have I said how much I hate the Android PT app yet? If so it's worth repeating, thats how much I hate it.


----------



## mudbone

Gough said:


> We always say that if you ever get lonely, start painting in a stairwell.


 Funny you say that. Just did one the other day and the homeowner invited at least 1o college kids over to see her house and everyone of them squeezed past me to go up stairs while I was on a ladder like I didn't even exist! Drove me crazy!


----------



## David's Painting

My biggest PITA has been scheduling. Everyone wants it done ASAP. I've stopped trying to squeeze people in. It was to stressful. This being my first year on my own, I was trying to be a "yes man" to everyone.


----------



## Damon T

David's Painting said:


> My biggest PITA has been scheduling. Everyone wants it done ASAP. I've stopped trying to squeeze people in. It was to stressful. This being my first year on my own, I was trying to be a "yes man" to everyone.


Yeah that doesn't work for long! Just line em up and knock em down!

Scheduling is a pain for sure. Unless one job at a time. Then it's easy.


----------



## sensitive skin

Ole34 said:


> I hate noticing every other painters mistakes 24 hrs a day 7 days a week ....IT NEVER ENDS !!!
> View attachment 18323


Yeah I hate how the last guy who painted this house was a real hack


----------



## sensitive skin

I hate it when you tell someone who's been in the field longer than you about your innovative and (over)ambitious ideas and then he sighs out of exhaustion and tells you that its not worth your time, that you don't know how to do it, or he tries to scare you out of doing something complicated. I dislike it when people's first response to - ok here's the complex problem I've got before me - is "sounds like ur in over your head, you better go take some classes or save up your money and hire a professional". A good teacher will never dissuade someone like that. Just a slap in the face...


----------



## TJ Paint

sensitive skin said:


> I hate it when you tell someone who's been in the field longer than you about your innovative and (over)ambitious ideas and then he sighs out of exhaustion and tells you that its not worth your time, that you don't know how to do it, or he tries to scare you out of doing something complicated. I dislike it when people's first response to - ok here's the complex problem I've got before me - is "sounds like ur in over your head, you better go take some classes or save up your money and hire a professional". A good teacher will never dissuade someone like that. Just a slap in the face...


If you don't know the basics, how do you know your idea is better? 

If its your job, do Whatever you want. If its somebody else's job, stfu. What's so hard to understand?


----------



## Ole34

Yup, STFU unless your payin the bills ..... I got a friend who's not responsible for **** yet don't you know he's got the best answers for anything


----------



## RH

HOs don't think it through that the house cleaner and sheetrock/texture guy shouldn't be scheduled to show up on the same day - and then I get caught in the middle. Just happened this morning - sheesh what drama. :thumbdown:


----------



## sensitive skin

Hey guys! That's not fair! 

...If I had a nickle for every person who was upset with me because I wanted to jump right into the more advanced practices of some discipline... of auto building, art, musicology, now painting, what do you expect? do you think this is f'ing rocket science?? 

I'm sorry if I'm coming off as some arrogant punk. If we were in person, I'd really really be much more reserved and respectful. I'd do some congenial jokes and sh*t and you'd know I was a smartass but at least you wouldn't be upset... I wouldn't be blabbing and rambling about all my ideas. but heheheheyyyy... Right this minute, I'm trying to touch upon very general, archetypical, impersonal phenomena - 

I HATE it when people take personal objection to things that were intended "for the birds".

I HATE it when someone thinks I'm an arrogant punk just because I'm proud of myself... I'm actually very conscientious! These are some reasons why I work by myself!!!!!

I'm always outgrowing my hate for a lot of things... Its tough. :thumbup:

Oh here's something I really really hate... I hate it when I pay a fair amount of money and spend a lot of time to take a class, and then the instructor fails me in spite of my personality, which I honestly had done a very very reasonable job of NOT expressing... I _wasn't _trying to be cool. I was _actually_ only trying to spark some intelligent thought.

(DISCLAIMER: TRYING TO "SPARK SOME INTELLIGENT THOUGHT" IS PUNISHABLE BY SHAME, FRUSTRATION, AND DISBELIEF EQUIVALENT TO THAT CAUSED BY RELEVANT PAST UNADVANCEMENTS.)


----------



## Wolfgang

^^^^^Great friggin post!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Damon T

Wish I had the attention span for that post.


----------



## mudbone

sensitive skin said:


> Hey guys! That's not fair!
> 
> ...If I had a nickle for every person who was upset with me because I wanted to jump right into the more advanced practices of some discipline... of auto building, art, musicology, now painting, what do you expect? do you think this is f'ing rocket science??
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm coming off as some arrogant punk. If we were in person, I'd really really be much more reserved and respectful. I'd do some congenial jokes and sh*t and you'd know I was a smartass but at least you wouldn't be upset... I wouldn't be blabbing and rambling about all my ideas. but heheheheyyyy... Right this minute, I'm trying to touch upon very general, archetypical, impersonal phenomena -
> 
> I HATE it when people take personal objection to things that were intended "for the birds".
> 
> I HATE it when someone thinks I'm an arrogant punk just because I'm proud of myself... I'm actually very conscientious! These are some reasons why I work by myself!!!!!
> 
> I'm always outgrowing my hate for a lot of things... Its tough. :thumbup:
> 
> Oh here's something I really really hate... I hate it when I pay a fair amount of money and spend a lot of time to take a class, and then the instructor fails me in spite of my personality, which I honestly had done a very very reasonable job of NOT expressing... I _wasn't _trying to be cool. I was _actually_ only trying to spark some intelligent thought.
> 
> (DISCLAIMER: TRYING TO "SPARK SOME INTELLIGENT THOUGHT" IS PUNISHABLE BY SHAME, FRUSTRATION, AND DISBELIEF EQUIVALENT TO THAT CAUSED BY RELEVANT PAST UNADVANCEMENTS.)


 Thick skinned!:whistling2:


----------



## CApainter

sensitive skin said:


> -I hate it when you tell someone who's been in the field longer than you about your innovative and (over)ambitious ideas and then he sighs out of exhaustion and tells you that its not worth your time, that you don't know how to do it, or he tries to scare you out of doing something complicated.


Where ever you go, if you try to cut in front of the line , no matter what your intentions, you will be met with resistance. 



> =*sensitive skin* I dislike it when people's first response to - ok here's the complex problem I've got before me - is "sounds like ur in over your head, you better go take some classes or save up your money and hire a professional". A good teacher will never dissuade someone like that. Just a slap in the face...


Don't share if you don't want a respone



> *sensitive skin*=...If I had a nickle for every person who was upset with me because I wanted to jump right into the more advanced practices of some discipline... of auto building, art, musicology, now painting, what do you expect? do you think this is f'ing rocket science??


It's a lonely world for the big brains. Deal with it. 



> *sensitive skin* I'm sorry if I'm coming off as some arrogant punk. If we were in person, I'd really really be much more reserved and respectful. I'd do some congenial jokes and sh*t and you'd know I was a smartass but at least you wouldn't be upset...


I probably would be worried.



> *sensitive skin* I wouldn't be blabbing and rambling about all my ideas. but heheheheyyyy... Right this minute, I'm trying to touch upon very general, archetypical, impersonal phenomena -


It's like yelling with no echo.



> *sensitive skin* I HATE it when people take personal objection to things that were intended "for the birds".


Given the fact that people are designed with receptive sensors, one would have to expect a reaction of some sort 



> *sensitive skin* I HATE it when someone thinks I'm an arrogant punk just because I'm proud of myself... I'm actually very conscientious! These are some reasons why I work by myself!!!!!


Don't internalize so much. People in general are really more interested in themselves then others



> *sensitive skin *I'm always outgrowing my hate for a lot of things... Its tough. :thumbup:


Practice being kind then right



> *sensitive skin* Oh here's something I really really hate... I hate it when I pay a fair amount of money and spend a lot of time to take a class, and then the instructor fails me in spite of my personality, which I honestly had done a very very reasonable job of NOT expressing...


Since when does personality qualify for achievement towards an academic requirement? 



> *sensitive skin* I _wasn't _trying to be cool. I was _actually_ only trying to spark some intelligent thought.


There are times when we have to give respect towards the environment we're in.



> *sensitive skin* (DISCLAIMER: TRYING TO "SPARK SOME INTELLIGENT THOUGHT" IS PUNISHABLE BY SHAME, FRUSTRATION, AND DISBELIEF EQUIVALENT TO THAT CAUSED BY RELEVANT PAST UNADVANCEMENTS.)


Don't burden yourself with being the smartest man on Earth. After all, how smart can you be posting in a painters forum? And Isn't there a BigBrain.com forum some where in this vast internet ghetto?


----------



## benthepainter

I hate when i leave my lunch table in my trailer
At home and doing a job 1hr drive from sydney 
I have no were to setup : (

and i hate having to buy a new 
Bigger one : (
I hate that hate hate hate


----------



## Bender

I hate when my wife wins tickets to Daughtry and 3 Doors Down and she can't find another sucker willing to stand in the 95* sun so I get to go, but she couldn't win tix to Steely Dan tomorrow night,


----------



## RH

sensitive skin said:


> Oh here's something I really really hate... I hate it when I pay a fair amount of money and spend a lot of time to take a class, and then the instructor fails me in spite of my personality, which I honestly had done a very very reasonable job of NOT expressing... I _wasn't _trying to be cool. I was _actually_ only trying to spark some intelligent thought.


When I taught, I hated it when students thought that they should pass a class just on the basis of their personality.


----------



## Rbriggs82

RH said:


> When I taught, I hated it when students thought that they should pass a class just on the basis of their personality.


When I was in school I hated teachers that wouldn't pass me based on my awesome personality.


----------



## SeaMonster

You guys are taking lunch tables to work? I dont remember last time we took an actual lunch break....


----------



## Ole34

SeaMonster said:


> You guys are taking lunch tables to work? I dont remember last time we took an actual lunch break....


 
we here at painttalk take food very seriouslly ...carefull what you say


----------



## Ole34

Btw..... I hate it when stainless steel pot holders fall from the ceiling an land on the island 


An for the record we were in the basement an furniture movers where upstairs.... Oddly enough NO damage to the island an if i get blamed for this somebodys gonna get slapped lol


----------



## fauxlynn

Ole34 said:


> Btw..... I hate it when stainless steel pot holders fall from the ceiling an land on the island
> 
> 
> An for the record we were in the basement an furniture movers where upstairs.... Oddly enough NO damage to the island an if i get blamed for this somebodys gonna get slapped lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18584


Weird-no pots on it


----------



## Ole34

fauxlynn said:


> Weird-no pots on it


 
theyre in the process of moving.... full of pots it wouldnt have looked good.


----------



## fauxlynn

Oh.....never mind:thumbsup:


----------



## Ole34

when woman say that it usually means i missed something i should not have missed .......damn you woman


----------



## TJ Paint

Ole34 said:


> we here at painttalk take food very seriouslly ...carefull what you say


Paint and cooking go together!


----------



## Ole34

Wierd no pots on it


----------



## Ole34

TJ Paint said:


> Paint and cooking go together!


 
at least get a good brush :whistling2:


----------



## fauxlynn

Ole34 said:


> when woman say that it usually means i missed something i should not have missed .......damn you woman


I am both confused and amused by this(maybe it's the 4 Corona's effects). By the way, Men are poop heads.


----------



## RH

Rbriggs82 said:


> When I was in school I hated teachers that wouldn't pass me based on my awesome personality.


Yeah, I remember you now...
and why I was so ready to retire. :yes:


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> I am both confused and amused by this(maybe it's the 4 Corona's effects). By the way, Men are poop heads.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> may be,
> but
> 
> If a man goes on a seven-day trip, he’ll pack five days worth of clothes and will wear some things twice; if a woman goes on a seven-day trip she’ll pack 21 outfits because she doesn’t know what she’ll feel like wearing each day.


----------



## chrisn

and a couple more facts

It’s okay for women to dance with each other and not be gay, You don’t see straight men dancing together.

Women are never wrong. Apologizing is the man’s responsibility.

When a woman answers, “I’m fine, ” after a
few seconds, she is not fine.

The average number of items in a typical woman’s bathroom is 437. A man would not be able to identify most of these items.


----------



## fauxlynn

chrisn said:


> and a couple more facts
> 
> It’s okay for women to dance with each other and not be gay,_True, if we're in junior high _You don’t see straight men dancing together. _Unless they are maybe at a wedding?
> _
> 
> Women are never wrong. Apologizing is the man’s responsibility._I am wrong often, I attribute it to Mrs.Magoo disease.
> __I have perfected the art of the apology- you just say "I am so sorry." And then stop, no additional words, especially the word BUT.
> 
> When a woman answers, “I’m fine, ” after a few seconds, she is not fine.Bingo.
> 
> The average number of items in a typical woman’s bathroom is 437. A man would not be able to identify most of these items._


_ Whu?437?really?


Hindsight is a wonderful thing. I should have said, Some men are poop heads sometimes.The one I met last night is borderline._


----------



## RH

chrisn said:


> and a couple more facts
> 
> It’s okay for women to dance with each other and not be gay, You don’t see straight men dancing together.
> 
> Women are never wrong. Apologizing is the man’s responsibility.
> 
> When a woman answers, “I’m fine, ” after a
> few seconds, she is not fine.
> 
> The average number of items in a typical woman’s bathroom is 437. A man would not be able to identify most of these items.


Hey man, unless you're in there painting, you are spending _waaaay_ too much time in your customers' bathrooms.


----------



## mudbone

fauxlynn said:


> _Whu?437?really?
> _
> 
> Hindsight is a wonderful thing. I should have said, Some men are poop heads sometimes.The one I met last night is borderline.


You mean pothead nicer way of putting it.


----------



## mudbone

Ole34 said:


> when woman say that it usually means i missed something i should not have missed .......damn you woman


Cant call you a pothead:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone

RH said:


> Yeah, I remember you now...
> and why I was so ready to retire. :yes:


I loved my teachers.They taught me how standing in the corner was gonnq benefit me someday!


----------



## RH

mudbone said:


> I loved my teachers.They taught me how standing in the corner was gonnq benefit me someday!


lol - gave you a chance to get "up close and personal" with a lot of walls huh? Good training for our profession.


----------



## Bender

fauxlynn said:


> _
> _
> 
> Hindsight is a wonderful thing. I should have said, Some men are poop heads sometimes.The one I met last night is borderline.


Give it time...


----------



## fauxlynn

mudbone said:


> You mean pothead nicer way of putting it.




Being a child of the 70's from the midwest, "pothead" has nothing to do with "poophead".

I hate being old.


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> Being a child of the 70's from the midwest, "pothead" has nothing to do with "poophead".
> 
> I hate being old.


 
old? you're still a youngster:yes:


----------



## fauxlynn

chrisn said:


> old? you're still a youngster:yes:


To clarify-- I am a child of the 70's, but I didn't say how old that child was :jester:


----------



## cdaniels

fauxlynn said:


> Being a child of the 70's from the midwest, "pothead" has nothing to do with "poophead".
> 
> I hate being old.


Never say that.Old age is a privilege denied to many.I'm proud to be 30:whistling2:


----------



## Ole34

the best part about getting old is forgetting all the stupid **** I did ....


----------



## oldpaintdoc

Ole34 said:


> the best part about getting old is forgetting all the stupid **** I did ....


That's funny, I don't remember ever doing stupid ****.


----------



## sensitive skin

RH said:


> When I taught, I hated it when students thought that they should pass a class just on the basis of their personality.


No no, you missed the point... I tried to keep a low profile and this guy still somehow felt that I was punk who needed to be failed. I talked to him a year later and he admitted that failing me had nothing to do with how I performed in the class, he just didn't like my attitude, or my personality, I don't remember whether he had said "attitude" or "personality". point is I had just been through a lot of this sort of crap at college, and I was just learning to STFU sometimes, to hold my peace, to not be the mf-bighead-because-a-lot-of-people-really-just-aint-feelin-peter-gabriel... it was super upsetting and unfair because I felt I had actually done a really good job S-ing the FU... 

keeping quiet sometimes can really cause just as much tension as talking way too much. and sometimes its easier to diffuse the tension by just blah blah blah blah blah (oh god why am i still talking ) blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## slinger58

cdaniels said:


> fauxlynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a child of the 70's from the midwest, "pothead" has nothing to do with "poophead".
> 
> I hate being old.
> 
> 
> 
> Never say that.Old age is a privilege denied to many.I'm proud to be 30:whistling2:
Click to expand...

Roll up your pants legs fellow PTers , it's too late to save your shoes. :jester:


----------



## RH

sensitive skin said:


> No no, you missed the point... I tried to keep a low profile and this guy still somehow felt that I was punk who needed to be failed. I talked to him a year later and he admitted that failing me had nothing to do with how I performed in the class, he just didn't like my attitude, or my personality, I don't remember whether he had said "attitude" or "personality". point is I had just been through a lot of this sort of crap at college, and I was just learning to STFU sometimes, to hold my peace, to not be the mf-bighead-because-a-lot-of-people-really-just-aint-feelin-peter-gabriel... it was super upsetting and unfair because I felt I had actually done a really good job S-ing the FU...
> 
> keeping quiet sometimes can really cause just as much tension as talking way too much. and sometimes its easier to diffuse the tension by just blah blah blah blah blah (oh god why am i still talking ) blah blah blah blah blah


It's all good - I was just razzing ya'. I can tell you're the quiet type.


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> To clarify-- I am a child of the 70's, but I didn't say how old that child was :jester:


well, I guess I could get away with saying that :laughing:

an innocent child at that:whistling2:


----------



## glennb

anyone for a teaspoon of cement ?


----------



## Ole34

Nothing like going to look at a job when half the bridges are flooded out .....


----------



## TJ Paint

Just arriving at a jobsite and just then having to take a dump, with no forewarning. you have a 5er and a fenced backyard and nobody home and no neighbors but no toilet paper.

That's not so bad, no not that, what's bad is posting about it on pt. That's the bad part.


----------



## fauxlynn

cdaniels said:


> fauxlynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a child of the 70's from the midwest, "pothead" has nothing to do with "poophead".
> 
> I hate being old.
> 
> 
> 
> Never say that.Old age is a privilege denied to many.I'm proud to be *30*:whistling2:
Click to expand...

I forgot to tell you- I hate you. Thirty.


----------



## Wolfgang

Lynn, I thought all women maintained "29", and then progressed to "39". After that.....who knows?


----------



## Rbriggs82

I told my wife to pack up her stuff when she hits 36...

Her response "If you keep talking like that I'll start packing now." lol


----------



## RH

TJ Paint said:


> Just arriving at a jobsite and just then having to take a dump, with no forewarning. you have a 5er and a fenced backyard and nobody home and no neighbors but no toilet paper.
> 
> That's not so bad, no not that, what's bad is posting about it on pt. That's the bad part.


Well, reading about it is not exactly a picnic. :001_unsure:


----------



## TJ Paint

It worked out. I found a gas station a few blocks away before the turtle showed up...


----------



## David's Painting

I think TJ is trying to get to that magic number of 9999 for his dramatic exit.


----------



## TJ Paint

David's Painting said:


> I think TJ is trying to get to that magic number of 9999 for his dramatic exit.


Hey now...

Trust me, you don't have to try that hard...


----------



## fauxlynn

Wolfgang said:


> Lynn, I thought all women maintained "29", and then progressed to "39". After that.....who knows?


I am trying to think of a good reply. Nope, I got nuthin'. Can't remember 29, or 39........


----------



## RH

TJ Paint said:


> Hey now...
> 
> Trust me, you don't have to try that hard...


Obviously... :whistling2:


----------



## Bender

I hate when I win a bid and am told "You were significantly lower"


----------



## Gwarel

TJ Paint said:


> Just arriving at a jobsite and just then having to take a dump, with no forewarning. you have a 5er and a fenced backyard and nobody home and no neighbors but no toilet paper.
> 
> That's not so bad, no not that, what's bad is posting about it on pt. That's the bad part.


No toilet paper? I thought you were a pro, that's like not having a paint brush in your truck........


----------



## SeaMonster

I hate when I don't like the HO and bid high to get rid of them and they say yes!


----------



## RH

SeaMonster said:


> I hate when I don't like the HO and bid high to get rid of them and they say yes!


...and then they tell me that I was the lowest bid.


----------



## slinger58

SeaMonster said:


> I hate when I don't like the HO and bid high to get rid of them and they say yes!


Been there and done that and almost always regretted taking the job.
I don't try to price myself out of a job anymore. I find a more sure way of saying "No thanks". :yes:


----------



## slinger58

RH said:


> Well, reading about it is not exactly a picnic. :001_unsure:


No chit!


----------



## Ole34

I hate driving close to an hour in the rain Only to get there an realize I don't have the time nor manpower to even do the job ...... Awkward ? Yup but ill forget about it in a few weeks


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> I am trying to think of a good reply. Nope, I got nuthin'. Can't remember 29, or 39........


 
let alone 49, or do I dare say 59


----------



## squid

Gwarel said:


> No toilet paper? I thought you were a pro, that's like not having a paint brush in your truck........


 I hate monkeybutt.


----------



## fauxlynn

chrisn said:


> let alone 49, or do I dare say 59


I'm 89, ok? Hope you're happy. Now excuse me while I go drink my Geritol and eat some oatmeal.


----------



## RH

fauxlynn said:


> I'm 89, ok? Hope you're happy. Now excuse me while I go drink my Geritol and eat some oatmeal.


Hope it's the instant and not the old fashioned version so you can chew through it. :whistling2:


----------



## Ole34

You guys wanna take this to the oppu thread?...... ill see you there in about 10 yrs myself lol


----------



## fauxlynn

Ole34 said:


> You guys wanna take this to the oppu thread?...... ill see you there in about 10 yrs myself lol


The last thing you want on the oppu thread is a woman. We get all crampy and emotional, not a pretty picture.


----------



## Painter-Aaron

I hate when I forget I'm not using a dripless caulking gun until there's and endless amount of caulk still pouring out all over the place.


----------



## cdaniels

Painter-Aaron said:


> I hate when I forget I'm not using a dripless caulking gun until there's and endless amount of caulk still pouring out all over the place.


I never trust the dripless guns anyway.


----------



## Jmayspaint

Painter-Aaron said:


> I hate when I forget I'm not using a dripless caulking gun until there's and endless amount of caulk still pouring out all over the place.


 I hate when I'm using a dripless gun, but its a bum tube that won't stop flowing no matter what.


----------



## cdaniels

Jmayspaint said:


> I hate when I'm using a dripless gun, but its a bum tube that won't stop flowing no matter what.


I do too.I guess it's air in the tube that keeps pushing it out.


----------



## RH

Painter-Aaron said:


> I hate when I forget I'm not using a dripless caulking gun until there's and endless amount of caulk still pouring out all over the place.


I hate when that happens... and I'm not using a caulk gun. :shutup: :whistling2:




Sorry Ole - guess this should gone in the OPPU thread as well.


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> I'm 89, ok? Hope you're happy. Now excuse me while I go drink my Geritol and eat some oatmeal.


 
I was actually speaking of myself
I would NEVER theorize on ANY woman's age.:no:

btw, I like oatmeal


----------



## NACE

I hate when I get asked the same question over and over by the same people that I have answered that question to over and over and they still buy the competition because it was a dollar cheaper. People call me all day for my expertise and knowledge because the competitors don't have a clue or don't answer their phone. So they call me, I give them the answer, price and have it there in an hour and they take it to my competition. Burns me up.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I hate when I cut around and outlet, replace the plate, and realize I somehow missed a little sliver.

I hate it even more when I've already washed the brush. Happened to me twice today. :yes:


----------



## David's Painting

Rbriggs82 said:


> I hate when I cut around and outlet, replace the plate, and realize I somehow missed a little sliver.
> 
> I hate it even more when I've already washed the brush. Happened to me twice today. :yes:


That happens to me all the time. Cut and roll two coats, looks great. Put the covers on and [email protected]%t. I really try to remember to put the covers on before cleanup but sometimes. I've even started cutting around the outlets when I do the base to curb that problem.


----------



## Ole34

try dealing with plaster walls .......put the plates back an you notice a small gap that needs to be patched so you have to bust out the 20 set :no:


----------



## Ole34

David's Painting said:


> That happens to me all the time. Cut and roll two coats, looks great. Put the covers on and [email protected]%t. I really try to remember to put the covers on before cleanup but sometimes. I've even started cutting around the outlets when I do the base to curb that problem.


 
what did you used to do, roll around the outlets? here we always cut around the outlets when doing the low


----------



## David's Painting

Ole34 said:


> what did you used to do roll around the outlets? here we always cut around the outlets when doing the low


I was just rolling as close as I can while rolling the walls. Now I'm cutting around them when I cut wall color to the base


----------



## Ole34

David's Painting said:


> I was just rolling as close as I can while rolling the walls. Now I'm cutting around them when I cut wall color to the base


 
figured that...i do that sometimes myself just gotta be carefull not to pick up any dirt from the outlets


----------



## Rbriggs82

Ole34 said:


> try dealing with plaster walls .......put the plates back an you notice a small gap that needs to be patched so you have to bust out the 20 set :no:


Oh I know. I've learned to leave the plates on until it's time for paint. :yes:

Btw screws go on horizontal. I hate when people leave them vertical.


----------



## David's Painting

Rbriggs82 said:


> Oh I know. I've learned to leave the plates on until it's time for paint. :yes:
> 
> Btw screws go on horizontal. I hate when people leave them vertical.


Vertical!


----------



## Ole34

Is this what you guys mean? :whistling2:


----------



## RH

Yep - I like my screw slots vertical. :yes: :whistling2:


----------



## Ole34

hold on, this thread is about to go viral lol


----------



## Repaint Florida

vertical :thumbup:


----------



## Rbriggs82

I hate that I'm outnumbered on this issue.


----------



## Ole34

ok now that ive looked at mine (never noticed in all my years painting).......im gonna have to say ''Horizontal'' im pretty sure thats how regualr screws are supposed to be... at least in furniture


----------



## Ole34

Ok fixed it..... Leave it to painttalk to have you doin wierd **** 8:30 at night


----------



## Ole34

an i swear if that plate would have cracked you would have seen a fist sized hole next to it lol ........


----------



## Rbriggs82

Ole34 said:


> Ok fixed it..... Leave it to painttalk to have you doin wierd **** 8:30 at night


Ya see that you vertical weirdos that's how a plates supposed to look. :yes:


----------



## fauxlynn

I cannot keep my mouth shut. I was taught that the line in the screw should go the same direction as the slots in the outlet or in the same direction the switch flips. 

That picture looks weird to me, but at least they are perfectly level/straight. If that were a little off, that would drive me nuts.


----------



## hotwing7

Vertical too I'm sorry to say.

Regarding cutting / rolling around sockets - the woman that taught me all I know would tape off the actual sockets (after the plate was removed) so she could roll straight over everything. I know a couple strips of wide masking tape doesn't take too long to do - but it's something I stopped doing when I went solo. I roll close, don't like to brush if I can help it.


----------



## Jmayspaint

fauxlynn said:


> I cannot keep my mouth shut. I was taught that the line in the screw should go the same direction as the slots in the outlet or in the same direction the switch flips.
> 
> That picture looks weird to me, but at least they are perfectly level/straight. If that were a little off, that would drive me nuts.


 Yea, I agree. Horizontal looks better than just random, but vertical has better feng shui.


----------



## Ole34

i hate talking about switch plates when theres one at the foot of my bed that i have to look at for the rest of the night ..........thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Bender

Regardless of which direction they go, RH needs a BJ.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I hate that I derailed this thread not Steve Richards. :sad:


----------



## RH

hotwing7 said:


> Vertical too I'm sorry to say.
> 
> Regarding cutting / rolling around sockets - the woman that taught me all I know would tape off the actual sockets (after the plate was removed) so she could roll straight over everything. I know a couple strips of wide masking tape doesn't take too long to do - but it's something I stopped doing when I went solo. I roll close, don't like to brush if I can help it.


I think this settles it.:notworthy:


----------



## Repaint Florida

it rained today but it's still hot


----------



## Ole34

drove out to look at a job yesterday an half way through she mentions she needs a letter stating how the previous painter screwed up so that she can get a stop payment on her CC or something........hmm 

next day an i dont even remember what she looked like lol


----------



## SeaMonster

I hate when this happens


----------



## Ole34

I absolutely HATE people ......pouring rain an this clown has his feet out the window


----------



## WisePainter

I hate when Friday rolls around, and after a few beers I can no longer enjoy logging on to Paint Talk and enjoy a raucous and rollicking drunken slamfest with other long time members.

Good times!!

Now?
No VerNEPS...and no getting banned.

This place is p00p now


----------



## Rbriggs82

RH said:


> Yep - I like my screw slots vertical. :yes: :whistling2:


I hate that it took me two weeks to get that joke. Now Benders comment makes sense, thought he was just being a weirdo lol.


----------



## Jmayspaint

I hate when people post about how PT 'sucks' now, or 'its not like the old days' 
Whether this is true to some or not, negative posts like this certainly don't help anything....

If something is lacking why not bring it, instead of complaining about the lack...


----------



## benthepainter

I hate that i need to wait until sunday for my Fathers day present : ( from my kids


----------



## benthepainter

I really hate that all i can think about is festool
the other night i went to bed and i had a dream about owning a festool setup and was 
Sanding in my dream no **** thats what i dreamt
So i woke up happy then sad realizing no festool

Of course i had to find a forum lol

Own up who are the PT members on FOG lol
Doesn't sound very gangsta not like PT : )


----------



## Bender

Jmayspaint said:


> I hate when people post about how PT 'sucks' now, or 'its not like the old days'
> Whether this is true to some or not, negative posts like this certainly don't help anything....
> 
> If something is lacking why not bring it, instead of complaining about the lack...


OK. 
Could a mod please unlock this thread:whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter

Jmayspaint said:


> I hate when people post about how PT 'sucks' now, or 'its not like the old days'
> Whether this is true to some or not, negative posts like this certainly don't help anything....
> 
> If something is lacking why not bring it, instead of complaining about the lack...


Oh how sweet, you're "that person"...every interwebs has one.


----------



## Ole34

Jmayspaint said:


> I hate when people post about how PT 'sucks' now, or 'its not like the old days'
> Whether this is true to some or not, negative posts like this certainly don't help anything....
> 
> If something is lacking why not bring it, instead of complaining about the lack...


 
unicorns an rainbows?....i hate that


----------



## Ole34




----------



## Bender

WisePainter said:


> Oh how sweet, you're "that person"...every interwebs has one.


LOL 
J is cool, very cool in fact Wise. Be nice to him. He doesn't know what the old days were like, when we all suffered from....
PT Stress Disorder:shuriken:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Bender said:


> LOL
> J is cool, very cool in fact Wise. Be nice to him. He doesn't know what the old days were like, when we all suffered from....
> PT Stress Disorder:shuriken:


But yet the question if we are brothers has yet to be answered. :whistling2:

....


----------



## benthepainter

Ole34 said:


> unicorns an rainbows?....i hate that


Gday Ole

How do you think i feel lol i have a 6yr old Daughter this is my apps on my phone : p


----------



## ewingpainting.net

benthepainter said:


> Gday Ole
> 
> How do you think i feel lol i have a 6yr old Daughter this is my apps on my phone : p


For yor daughter?! Ya right dude but I pretend with you..:jester:

....


----------



## Bender

ewingpainting.net said:


> But yet the question if we are brothers has yet to be answered. :whistling2:
> 
> ....


'The blood stays on the blade' -Vallon


----------



## slinger58

Bender said:


> OK.
> Could a mod please unlock this thread:whistling2:


LOL. Had to read the whole thread.
Gotta say that ProWallGuy knows how to lock one up with style! :thumbup:


----------



## cdaniels

I hate when I tell a homeowner I need four days and today(3rd day) she tells me the floor coverers will be there in the morning.


----------



## Ole34

Floor Coverers? ohh christ, dont tell me helpers Unionized


----------



## Bender

slinger58 said:


> LOL. Had to read the whole thread.
> Gotta say that ProWallGuy knows how to lock one up with style! :thumbup:


Good times. You had to have big nutz back then


----------



## epretot

I hate it when I'm stung on the eye lid by a hornet.


----------



## WisePainter

Jmayspaint said:


> I hate when people post about how PT 'sucks' now, or 'its not like the old days'
> Whether this is true to some or not, negative posts like this certainly don't help anything....
> 
> If something is lacking why not bring it, instead of complaining about the lack...





Bender said:


> LOL
> J is cool, very cool in fact Wise. Be nice to him. He doesn't know what the old days were like, when we all suffered from....
> PT Stress Disorder:shuriken:


my post was more aimed towards those who were actually "here" during the gun slinging days of PT.
the wild west if you will, untamed and raw.

and i WAS being nice!
lol.


----------



## RH

WisePainter said:


> my post was more aimed towards those who were actually "here" during the gun slinging days of PT.
> the wild west if you will, untamed and raw.
> 
> and i WAS being nice!
> lol.


I guess I've only known the "kinder and gentler" Wise. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch

I hate that they keep upping the number at which one can retire, JUST when I reach the old number.


----------



## Bender

WisePainter said:


> my post was more aimed towards those who were actually "here" during the gun slinging days of PT.
> the wild west if you will, untamed and raw.
> 
> and i WAS being nice!
> lol.


Thread had me lmao.
"Why are you so angry at comedians?"
:notworthy:


----------



## Ole34

What's up bill !.....



I hate when I don't get as much as a thank you for the little things... Would it kill you to say "thanks brad" for cleaning up your plant hooks?... Whatever ...hello $5 up charge


----------



## Ole34

First I tried brushed on Coverstain then few days later (today) I hit it with kilz original rattle can an wtf......rental property so who knows what's on there


----------



## chrisn

I have had that happen a couple times also, never did figure out what it was( except florescent pink)


----------



## epretot

I hate when my 40' isn't tall enough.


----------



## epretot

I hate after overcoming my 40' being too short, it rains with less than 10' of trim to paint.

I hate that the rain prevents me from getting finished...
And getting a check...
And messing up my schedule for tomorrow...


----------



## Rbriggs82

epretot said:


> I hate after overcoming my 40' being too short, it rains with less than 10' of trim to paint.
> 
> I hate that the rain prevents me from getting finished...
> And getting a check...
> And messing up my schedule for tomorrow...


I hate exteriors.


----------



## Ole34

stabalizer an long handle brush an you should be good to go ...damn close though....kick the feet out some


----------



## epretot

:whistling2:


Ole34 said:


> stabalizer an long handle brush an you should be good to go ...damn close though....kick the feet out some


I got the peak with a brush extender on a 4' pole.


----------



## daArch

Ole34 said:


> What's up bill !.....
> 
> 
> 
> Would it kill you to say "thanks brad"


stuff is cool, thanks Brad . . . . for asking :thumbsup:


----------



## Ole34

I'm at McDonald's again gettin another shake..... How retarded can somebody be?


----------



## epretot

I hate when returning the day after getting rained out with 10' of trim to paint...an employee calls in sick the same day another employee has the day off. 

I'm not sure this sentence makes sense. It makes sense to me.


----------



## cdaniels

epretot said:


> I hate when returning the day after getting rained out with 10' of trim to paint...an employee calls in sick the same day another employee has the day off.
> 
> I'm not sure this sentence makes sense. It makes sense to me.


If I only had 10 feet of trim left I would have gave 'em the day off.


----------



## epretot

cdaniels said:


> If I only had 10 feet of trim left I would have gave 'em the day off.


Me too...but we also had two bedrooms and two bathrooms to paint.

I also needed a 40' to reach the remaining 10'. I don't like raising and lowering a 40' alone. Mainly for safety reasons.

I should mention they're heavy and would rather have one of my guys do it.


----------



## hotwing7

I hate when planning an awesome Friday night out wearing a dress for the first time in years and you get in the shower to find your shins are bruised to high heaven from the ladder.


----------



## Ole34

hotwing7 said:


> I hate when planning an awesome Friday night out wearing a dress for the first time in years and you get in the shower to find your shins are bruised to high heaven from the ladder.


Well at least it's not your kness lol


----------



## RH

hotwing7 said:


> I hate when planning an awesome Friday night out wearing a dress for the first time in years and you get in the shower to find your shins are bruised to high heaven from the ladder.


And later, while at dinner, you'll find yourself scratching paint off your hands and fingernails.


----------



## chrisn

hotwing7 said:


> I hate when planning an awesome Friday night out wearing a dress for the first time in years and you get in the shower to find your shins are bruised to high heaven from the ladder.


 
knee socks?


----------



## SeaMonster

epretot said:


> I hate when my 40' isn't tall enough.


I see why you'd hate that. Brush on a pole should do it. 
At least you dont have steps in front of it and your trim is just one color 
Here my 32' made it to just above the round window!!


----------



## SeaMonster

Ole34 said:


> I'm at McDonald's again gettin another shake..... How retarded can somebody be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18934


Thats why we drug test :jester:


----------



## Ole34

SeaMonster said:


> I see why you'd hate that. Brush on a pole should do it.
> At least you dont have steps in front of it and your trim is just one color
> Here my 32' made it to just above the round window!!


What's on that deck?.... Looks sharp


----------



## daArch

hotwing7 said:


> I hate when planning an awesome Friday night out wearing a dress for the first time in years and you get in the shower to find your shins are bruised to high heaven from the ladder.


I hate when I'm dressing for my mother's memorial service and my only dark suit (that now fits AWESOME since I lost ten pounds) has a moth hole in the crotch.


----------



## SeaMonster

Ole34 said:


> What's on that deck?.... Looks sharp


Benjamin nMoore solid water based stain. Its wet from rain in the photo


----------



## Gough

hotwing7 said:


> I hate when planning an awesome Friday night out wearing a dress for the first time in years and you get in the shower to find your shins are bruised to high heaven from the ladder.


The woman who was our lead painter for 13 years blamed us for the fact that she couldn't wear a sleeveless dress to her son's wedding because of the bruises and scars from working with us.

I reminded her that the worst of the scars that she got working with us were probably on the inside....


----------



## Ole34

i hate that im young enough to remember all of the stupid **** i ever did ........


----------



## Ole34

that came out all wrong ..looked goood on paper an sounded goood but not right .... i dont mind all of the stupid **** ive ever done. most of it was a blast an id do it again but i got bills now lol


ahh life



(still do stupid **** now .... actually quit a bit of stupid **** but now i make the rules an pay the bills so does it even matter ?)


----------



## Rbriggs82

I hate still not knowing what Meatloaf won't do for love.


----------



## hotwing7

Rbriggs82 said:


> I hate still not knowing what Meatloaf won't do for love.


That


----------



## Rbriggs82

hotwing7 said:


> That


Yes but what is that?


----------



## daArch

Let's see:

two outa three ain't bad - but I always wanted to know WHICH two ?


and besides, WHAT kinda lovin can anyone get at the bottom of a pit in the blazing sun ?

OR maybe his hopes were high parking by the lake in a deep dark night with lust raging, promising to love her forever as Phil Rizzuto gives a play by play over the AM radio? 

I always wondered if the silk scarf ever got him some ?


----------



## cdaniels

daArch said:


> Let's see:
> 
> two outa three ain't bad - but I always wanted to know WHICH two ?
> 
> 
> and besides, WHAT kinda lovin can anyone get at the bottom of a pit in the blazing sun ?
> 
> OR maybe his hopes were high parking by the lake in a deep dark night with lust raging, promising to love her forever as Phil Rizzuto gives a play by play over the AM radio?
> 
> I always wondered if the silk scarf ever got him some ?


"I want you ...I need you" those two.The third was "aint no way I'm ever gonna love you."


----------



## chrisn

I hate that mr loaf even exists


----------



## hotwing7

daArch said:


> and besides, WHAT kinda lovin can anyone get at the bottom of a pit in the blazing sun ?


I would suggest that if you need some lovin, take your dates to a better location


----------



## Jmayspaint

I hate when I'm spraying and have to catch a corner run with my favorite duster because the other brush is on another floor.


----------



## RH

daArch said:


> and besides, WHAT kinda lovin can anyone get at the bottom of a pit in the blazing sun ?





hotwing7 said:


> I would suggest that if you need some lovin, take your dates to a better location



Plus there's less risk of their plastic melting. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch

RH said:


> Plus there's less risk of their plastic melting. :whistling2:




WAY Too Much Information



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## slinger58

RH said:


> Plus there's less risk of their plastic melting. :whistling2:


RH, I'm beginning to worry about you. First it was the vertical screw slots
and now this? :jester:


----------



## Ole34

Everything but the 1/2" copper cap that I need RIGHT NOW !!.....


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate when friends betray you, a relative tells you about that chip on your shoulder when they do'n even know the half of it.


----------



## benthepainter

I hate fly turds


----------



## daArch

fauxlynn said:


> I hate when friends betray you, a relative tells you about that chip on your shoulder when they do'n even know the half of it.


Now if that do'n DEMAND further discourse, I have no idea what does.

MORE, tell us MORE, pleeeeeaaaassse :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jasonthep8nter

SeaMonster said:


> You guys are taking lunch tables to work? I dont remember last time we took an actual lunch break....


My lunch break consists of sitting in the van eating a warmed over turkey sandwich, down half a bottle of powerade while listening to talk radio than back at it. That must be a serious lunch break if they break out the folding table, wonder if the BBQ comes out to


----------



## Ole34

Jasonthep8nter said:


> My lunch break consists of sitting in the van eating a warmed over turkey sandwich, down half a bottle of powerade while listening to talk radio than back at it. That must be a serious lunch break if they break out the folding table, wonder if the BBQ comes out to


I hate guys that take quick lunches an still can't get anything done... Not saying you don't get a lot done but you know, just sayin...


----------



## Ole34

Tables an bbq's ?.... Try takin up 3 spots for some pretzels .....this ones for you Ben lol


----------



## Ole34

Ok back to work before I get hit with 3 tickets.... I like food but that will be pushing it


----------



## fauxlynn

daArch said:


> Now if that do'n DEMAND further discourse, I have no idea what does.
> 
> MORE, tell us MORE, pleeeeeaaaassse :yes: :thumbsup:



I think I was in a fog when I posted that, um...I would have to start a soap opera thread to fully disclose. I'm sure you all have relatives that you want to choke, right? My brother thinks he knows how my life is and since he is my brother he also thinks I am the same person I was when we were 12. He doesn't have a clue what it is to walk in my shoes.
And as far as my best friend- it's kinda like this: She doesn't know that I know about her little fling with a certain someone. Now this certain someone is one of my direct competitors. So I sometimes say things about said competitor to see her reaction. I think she has told him stuff, based on some of her responses to me.Yeah, kind of hard to have a best friend that I cannot trust. It is a little more than that, but.....Why are woman so derned catty?


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> I think I was in a fog when I posted that, um...I would have to start a soap opera thread to fully disclose. I'm sure you all have relatives that you want to choke, right? My brother thinks he knows how my life is and since he is my brother he also thinks I am the same person I was when we were 12. He doesn't have a clue what it is to walk in my shoes.
> And as far as my best friend- it's kinda like this: She doesn't know that I know about her little fling with a certain someone. Now this certain someone is one of my direct competitors. So I sometimes say things about said competitor to see her reaction. I think she has told him stuff, based on some of her responses to me.Yeah, kind of hard to have a best friend that I cannot trust. It is a little more than that, but.....Why are woman so derned catty?[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I will go out on a limb and bet nobody here can answer that one:no:
> 
> Some will try:laughing:


----------



## cdaniels

I won't.:no:


----------



## Rbriggs82

Ole34 said:


> Tables an bbq's ?.... Try takin up 3 spots for some pretzels .....this ones for you Ben lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19182


They remind me of Wawa pretzels, I could live off those things. Damn you Wawa for not being in the south.


----------



## benthepainter

Ole34 said:


> Tables an bbq's ?.... Try takin up 3 spots for some pretzels .....this ones for you Ben lol


Gday Ole

Even know this is a hate thread 

I ****ing love it : ) Man they are some serious pretzels niiiiiiice

do they wash down better with an Orange Crush ?


----------



## daArch

fauxlynn said:


> I think I was in a fog when I posted that, um...I would have to start a soap opera thread to fully disclose. I'm sure you all have relatives that you want to choke, right? My brother thinks he knows how my life is and since he is my brother he also thinks I am the same person I was when we were 12. He doesn't have a clue what it is to walk in my shoes.
> And as far as my best friend- it's kinda like this: She doesn't know that I know about her little fling with a certain someone. Now this certain someone is one of my direct competitors. So I sometimes say things about said competitor to see her reaction. I think she has told him stuff, based on some of her responses to me.Yeah, kind of hard to have a best friend that I cannot trust. It is a little more than that, but.....Why are woman so derned catty?


if you have kept abreast of the Old Farts Pains thread, you KNOW we LOVE soap operas :thumbup:


I got a brother, OLDER brother. Doncha just love the way they can TELL you how to live YOUR life, but you are not allowed the same back at 'em? But I do love him, like a .....well, like an older brother 

I think you hit upon a thread that could rival the Old Farts Pains thread for post count - "Siblings - How we love/loathe them" :thumbsup:

Now as to the best friend - will that be on the Soap Network ???

Maybe your brother doesn't know what it is like to walk in your shoes, but you've got me thinking I'd like to give it a whirl - - for about a week. I SWEAR I'd give them back :thumbup1:


----------



## Ole34

benthepainter said:


> Gday Ole
> 
> Even know this is a hate thread
> 
> I ****ing love it : ) Man they are some serious pretzels niiiiiiice
> 
> do they wash down better with an Orange Crush ?



Chocolate milk with pretzels but not if it's hot out ...... My AC is acting up in the truck so I went with a red powerzaide


----------



## Ole34

Speaking of orange crush....grilled chicken.. Provolone an hot sauce ... Cheese Fries


----------



## Bender

fauxlynn said:


> I think I was in a fog when I posted that, um...I would have to start a soap opera thread to fully disclose.


Don't do it kid. They'll chew you up and spit you out:tongue_smilie:


----------



## benthepainter

Ole34 said:


> Speaking of orange crush....grilled chicken.. Provolone an hot sauce ... Cheese Fries


I Hate when Ole posts up pics of food and its 12pm and i have no lunch : (

Hey Ole when i visit America in a few years can i work a few days for you for free and maybe go shooting : ) i know its a Hate thread lol but i would love that : )


----------



## Ole34

benthepainter said:


> I Hate when Ole posts up pics of food and its 12pm and i have no lunch : (
> 
> Hey Ole when i visit America in a few years can i work a few days for you for free and maybe go shooting : ) i know its a Hate thread lol but i would love that : )


Food guns an work is what i do. More then welcomed If you land anywhere near Philly .....I always wanted to go on a road trip an fund it through working for painters across the country for a few days at a time ... Sorry gabe an CA but NO way I'm going anywhere near Cali lol


----------



## chrisn

Ole34 said:


> Food guns an work is what i do. More then welcomed If you land anywhere near Philly .....I always wanted to go on a road trip an fund it through working for painters across the country for a few days at a time ... Sorry gabe an CA but NO way I'm going anywhere near Cali lol


 
I will do that part for you, it's a beautiful state( just forget earthquakes and forest fires and traffic)


----------



## Ole34

Level 5 ??


----------



## fauxlynn

daArch said:


> Now as to the best friend - will that be on the Soap Network ???


 Well, if I do that, she might not be my best friend anymore. Hmmmm, actually we did "break up " once. I couldn't take it any more. It took her about 8 months to call me and apologize. Gotta watch out for us pisces, we swim along merrily for a while and then POOF!, we're gone.


----------



## fauxlynn

Bender said:


> Don't do it kid. They'll chew you up and spit you out:tongue_smilie:


Good lord, isn't the first rule of the interweb not to tell the truth about yourself? I mean if SR can convince people he's a sheepherders' wife.

Long story short- my brother lives nearby, but we don't see each other much. So recently, his truck blew up and I helped him out. That gave him the opportunity to see how things are with me since my husband passed away and I guess he was a little surprised. I don't want any boo-hoos, it has been three years, it was tragic and I am doing better. My brother is just irritating as crap, sorry , but where were you three years ago....OMG maybe I do have a chip on my shoulder!


----------



## Oden

Rbriggs82 said:


> They remind me of Wawa pretzels, I could live off those things. Damn you Wawa for not being in the south.


no diners down there either


----------



## CApainter

Lynn,

I'm a Pisces and my older brother, by three years, is an Aquarian. Talk about complete opposites! I'm the middle sibling of three brothers, and other then looks, we really have little in common. As a matter of fact we're not speaking to each other right now. 

It's not that I don't respect or care for them, it's just that it's hard for me to spend much time with them without wanting to yell that I'm tired of their bullsh!t. And I can't even get into what the bulls!t is, other then to agree with you that some family members want to keep you in that comfortable and easy to identify role we played as kids and even young adults. 

I mean not even a bald head and a face full of wrinkles is enough to prove i'm no longer twelve.


----------



## Jasonthep8nter

Ole34 said:


> I hate guys that take quick lunches an still can't get anything done... Not saying you don't get a lot done but you know, just sayin...


I know what you mean I don't like it when guys can't get anything done either cause to busy b*****n on pt bout stuff they hate


----------



## WisePainter

I hate 90 degrees in september..kinda.
Today anyway.


----------



## Bender

fauxlynn said:


> Good lord, isn't the first rule of the interweb not to tell the truth about yourself? I mean if SR can convince people he's a sheepherders' wife.
> 
> Long story short- my brother lives nearby, but we don't see each other much. So recently, his truck blew up and I helped him out. That gave him the opportunity to see how things are with me since my husband passed away and I guess he was a little surprised. I don't want any boo-hoos, it has been three years, it was tragic and I am doing better. My brother is just irritating as crap, sorry , but where were you three years ago....OMG maybe I do have a chip on my shoulder!


Sorry for your loss Lynn.


----------



## Underdog

fauxlynn said:


> Good lord, isn't the first rule of the interweb not to tell the truth about yourself? I mean if SR can convince people he's a sheepherders' wife.
> 
> Long story short- my brother lives nearby, but we don't see each other much. So recently, his truck blew up and I helped him out. That gave him the opportunity to see how things are with me since my husband passed away and I guess he was a little surprised. I don't want any boo-hoos, it has been three years, it was tragic and I am doing better. My brother is just irritating as crap, sorry , but where were you three years ago....OMG maybe I do have a chip on my shoulder!


My brother secretly recorded a phone conversation one time hoping to get me in a gotcha. I caught him because the tape ran out and beeped. Long story short, he wouldn't give me a copy


----------



## WisePainter

WisePainter said:


> I hate 90 degrees in september..kinda.
> Today anyway.


The cold rain the day after it was 90+ degrees and humid...

seriously.

30 light poles spread out over a country club tennis court, that require prep work cannot be started in the rain.

Good thing each pole is 50' tall and nestled throughout decorative walkways, and the 60' snorkle lift is really HUGE.

I hate when that happens.


----------



## slinger58

I hate when I pour dirty thinner into the clean thinner jug (today).


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate when I finish a job and on my "day off" I have housework to do.At least I get to watch Kelly and Michael.


----------



## daArch

fauxlynn said:


> I hate when I finish a job and on my "day off" I have housework to do.At least I get to watch Kelly and Michael.


when I'm tired and need to relax and unwind, but there is housework that should be done, I "just say NO!"


----------



## 97audia4

daArch said:


> when I'm tired and need to relax and unwind, but there is housework that should be done, I "just say NO!"


Lucky you because no matter what it is od rather do it than hear about not doing it. 



I hate when it rains Thursday and I have to work Saturday to make sure I meet the deadline and my 30 percent on profit increase


----------



## aaron61

Oden said:


> no diners down there either


Wawas are on every corner down here but this isn't really the south


----------



## daArch

I hate when a customer takes a 40% lower estimate, and then calls wanting me to fix the disaster.


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> I hate when a customer takes a 40% lower estimate, and then calls wanting me to fix the disaster.


When that happens, our 40% higher bid is no longer in play. We're now in Cost Plus territory...at the Consultant rate, not the Painter rate.


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate when I go through the drive through, don't bother checking the bag, and the order is completely wrong!

I hate that I am too tired to clean out my brushes at the end of the day and ruined another of my favorite brushes.

I hate that there is another gd mouse in the kitchen. Man,the last one I caught in the trap must have been tiny because the trap was so light when I picked it up that I released the red lever to see if it was in there. Then I saw his little arm flailing about-he wasn't dead. I threw it away, and now I feel bad.


----------



## Bender

I hate Brad's new rig


----------



## Ole34

Bender said:


> I hate Brad's new rig


Lol .....You be alright .....


----------



## Ole34

Of all places to take a break.... 2' from me an she don't even have a body


----------



## SemiproJohn

Skinny girls need lovin' too.


----------



## Ole34

Not even sure how this happened.... Not a good day


----------



## daArch

I hate it when the caller ID says "out of area".

Now I pick up, wait five seconds, and say "Joe Scalucci, FBI fraud division", 

for some reason THEY hate that . . . . and disconnect.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

daArch said:


> I hate it when the caller ID says "out of area".


Try the Current Caller ID App from white pages.


----------



## RH

daArch said:


> I hate it when the caller ID says "out of area".
> 
> Now I pick up, wait five seconds, and say "Joe Scalucci, FBI fraud division",
> 
> for some reason THEY hate that . . . . And disconnect.


Well it worked on.me.


----------



## Ole34

Sweet, somebody tiled up around the vanity that I want at a demo sale ...


----------



## kdpaint

Holy crap, that is one lazy tile job.


----------



## WisePainter

kdpaint said:


> Holy crap, that is one lazy tile job.


Acceptable in all high end new construction.
Compliments of the language barriers found on all jobsites these days...


----------



## Bender

But the tiles are at a 45* angle


----------



## WisePainter

I hate when I visit Paint Talk, and I don't smile as much as I once did...


----------



## Ole34

WisePainter said:


> I hate when I visit Paint Talk, and I don't smile as much as I once did...


Go cut yourself in another thread ...EMO



Ha


----------



## cdaniels

I hate when my 20 year old septic tank pipe clogs and I have to dig it up and fix it.I really, really hate that.


----------



## slinger58

cdaniels said:


> I hate when my 20 year old septic tank pipe clogs and I have to dig it up and fix it.I really, really hate that.


Now that's something to hate!
But I'll bet it makes painting seem not so bad.:thumbsup:


----------



## benthepainter

I hate that my trailer is so messy **** i hate that

I hate i dont have the time to tidy it


----------



## daArch

cdaniels said:


> I hate when my 20 year old septic tank pipe clogs and I have to dig it up and fix it.I really, really hate that.


must be an epidemic

had the slop suckers siphon the sludge outa my septic this summer, roots in the output pipe from the house.

Dug down to it to snip them off. Perferations in the pipe that I had to patch.

everyone in the house hated it.


----------



## WisePainter

Ole34 said:


> Go cut yourself in another thread ...EMO
> 
> 
> 
> Ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19322


I wish my brushes were emo...they would cut (in) themselves...


----------



## Oden

cdaniels said:


> I hate when my 20 year old septic tank pipe clogs and I have to dig it up and fix it.I really, really hate that.


Mine used to back up every once in a great while. I used to dump acid in it and it would run right free again. Like 6 five gallon buckets of acid.


----------



## daArch

I hate trying to sound pleasant, apologetic, and understanding in an email reminder that I have not received payment in 10 days and I have a 15 day payment terms.



> I truly apologize for needing to write this, but I have to ask if you mailed the check.
> It's been 10 days since I sent the invoice and you confirmed receipt, but I have not received it.
> I do not know whether our mail "delivery" system has once again mis-delivered something and I have to raise another ruckus with the postmaster, or if you were delayed.
> If you have been delayed, please note that I do have a fifteen day payment term, which I really do hate enforcing
> 
> 
> again, apologies
> -Bill


oh hell, I hate being pleasant - PERIOD


----------



## benthepainter

I hate that im having a crap day and i hate that the powerpoint is to high 

Yes i guess i could of went inside


----------



## Repaint Florida

i hate when i have smoke & no papers 

i hate when i have smoke, papers & no light 

i hate when people post drug test crap in the wrong thread 

don't hate me ... blame the weed :whistling2:


----------



## Rbriggs82

Repaint Florida said:


> i hate when i have smoke & no papers
> 
> i hate when i have smoke, papers & no light
> 
> i hate when people post drug test crap in the wrong thread
> 
> don't hate me ... blame the weed :whistling2:


No papers? Kick it high school style and use a used soda can. Not that I would know or anything. :no:


----------



## slinger58

benthepainter said:


> I hate that im having a crap day and i hate that the powerpoint is to high
> 
> Yes i guess i could of went inside


Lol. You will not be denied your tea, will you Ben!:thumbup:


----------



## Ole34

questions is, would you have used a gallon even if the tea wasnt ready ?


----------



## daArch

slinger58 said:


> Lol. You will not be denied your tea, will you Ben!:thumbup:


 YAH! I had a thought in my mind that was based on a similar conclusion - but was no where NEAR as gentle :whistling2: 

I have a feeling Ben is not the same happy, cheerful, hard to piss-off guy we know if he is denied his tea.  :thumbsup:


----------



## RH

daArch said:


> must be an epidemic
> 
> had the slop suckers siphon the sludge outa my septic this summer, roots in the output pipe from the house.
> 
> Dug down to it to snip them off. Perferations in the pipe that I had to patch.
> 
> everyone in the house hated it.


That's only because you don't have a dog. He/she would have loved it. :yes:


----------



## benthepainter

Ole34 said:


> questions is, would you have used a gallon even if the tea wasnt ready ?


I guess its like the old saying if a tree fell and no one was around to hear it would it make a sound ?

Im not sure now about your question : )
I really dont know 

If Ben the painter's tea wasnt ready would a gallon drum be used ?

Bloody hell Ole im having a crap day and now i need to work out that riddle 

Im also now not sure Was the powerpoint to high or am i too short 

Now I'm confused I Hate being confused 

I need to get back into the I love thread


----------



## RH

I'm suddenly reminded that I hate spending the time to give my dog a bath, plus wash all her bedding, only to discover that a short time later she has found some utterly disgusting unknown substance in the back yard to roll in.


----------



## cdaniels

daArch said:


> must be an epidemic
> 
> had the slop suckers siphon the sludge outa my septic this summer, roots in the output pipe from the house.
> 
> Dug down to it to snip them off. Perferations in the pipe that I had to patch.
> 
> everyone in the house hated it.


Man talk about your dirty jobs! Mike Rowe would've gagged.I had it pumped out and I replaced the elbow and pipe.I hope I don't go through that again in this lifetime.


----------



## benthepainter

Thats better : ) i must admit using so many extra tins to get to the powerpoint was bloody overkill


----------



## daArch

Ben,

I have figured out the way to make my millions, I am coming on down to the Commonwealth of Oz with a boatload of different varieties of these:


----------



## WisePainter

benthepainter said:


> Thats better : ) i must admit using so many extra tins to get to the powerpoint was bloody overkill


I frankly would not have the slightest clue as to what you said without the visuals...


----------



## Ole34

I looked at a job yesterday which i can tell you now I will not get (from experience).. So halfway through she hands me a quart with a lose lid so I clean it up for her an we finish talking ... I leave .... Wake up this morning an notice a drop on my new sneakers .....I love this job


----------



## WisePainter

I hate when my 60' boom lift won't crank over...


----------



## Bender

Push it and pop the clutch.


----------



## WisePainter

Bender said:


> Push it and pop the clutch.



You push, I'll pop.


----------



## RH

You push and you'll poop.


----------



## daArch

I hate it when:

1)you get up at 4:30 to meet a HO at 6:00 . . . . and the house is totally dark


2) You get to the job (first day - renovation). The GC rep says she will meet you at 7:00 to go over the details. 

 A) she's not there. 
 B) call her at 7:35, "OH, I totally forgot, I'll be right there" 
 C) the scheduled room is not ready, can't start the other room 'til Monday.

3) You call a PC and say you can meet him at that job he wants you to look at. "I'll be there in 1/2 hour" He's not there, have to call him and wait ten minutes.


4) A decorator (first contact) calls. You have some time and will get back to her in an hour when you're through with the estimate you're on. No answer. She calls back in 90. "I don't have the address, I'll call you back in two minutes" . 30 minutes later she calls, "I'll meet you in ten minutes at the corner of Otis and Chestnut" 30 minutes later she shows.

5) ALL of the above happens in ONE morning - today.



HOWEVER, I do love being home by 12:30 to enjoy a perfect New England day.Think I'll continue the rock wall :thumbup:


----------



## 97audia4

I hate it when I show up to an insurance job and HO starts asking if I can touch this and that up on areas of the house that have nothing to do with the damaged area. you but at $90 per spot ill fix it.


----------



## Joeb3rg

I hate it when...I'm using a 4 inch mini- roller & the paint gets between the sleeve & roller itself, and drips everywhere.

I hate it when...schmuck carpenters think they know everything about painting, please focus on your own job, get paid , & go home. Thanks.


----------



## aroplate

Joeb3rg said:


> I hate it when...I'm using a 4 inch mini- roller & the paint gets between the sleeve & roller itself, and drips everywhere.
> 
> I hate it when...schmuck carpenters think they know everything about painting, please focus on your own job, get paid , & go home. Thanks.


So true, what is it with carpenters, they can't fill their own damn nail holes but they will sure as hell scrutinize our work, most but not all of the custom carpenters act like prima donnas and that they know more about our trade than we do. I usually overspray their equipment that pisses them, they'll leave real quick


----------



## aroplate

I Hate When- I mask the lights with paper, and some turns the light on....oops 

I clean out a bucket and someone takes it

Others borrow your tools and don't return them

Miss tints 

HO is there everyday except payday

Silicone (can't see it until you paint it)

I have to enamel base (knees)

HO says "is that the right color"

Fish eyes 

And finally I hate it when paint runs, sags, pulls, crawls, blushes, and doesn't cover.


----------



## cardwizzard

I hate when you let another car out in traffic and they don't acknowledge you. No wave, beep or thanks.

Manners are free.


----------



## South-FL-Painter

I hate when I wash my truck,and an hour later it starts raining.


----------



## Ole34

i hate how every vehicle ive ownded since 2003 wont fit into a car wash


----------



## SemiproJohn

I hate love bug season here in Florida...usually April and September. Any of you who don't know what I'm bitching about be grateful...very, very grateful.

They fly in your paint bucket, get stuck on exteriors, but worst of all, they get stuck to all vehicles and, if not removed rather soon, will eat up the paint job on your car, truck, van, whatever.


----------



## South-FL-Painter

SemiproJohn said:


> I hate love bug season here in Florida...usually April and September. Any of you who don't know what I'm bitching about be grateful...very, very grateful. They fly in your paint bucket, get stuck on exteriors, but worst of all, they get stuck to all vehicles and, if not removed rather soon, will eat up the paint job on your car, truck, van, whatever.


I am in florida and they don't reach as much south,but I know the pain


----------



## Hines Painting

<P>I hate when a referral calls and after giving them bids for interior work, so they can move into the house they just bought, and exterior work with them saying that if the weather doesn't hold out and it can't be done until spring that's not a problem- when you call them to give them an update on the interior work (that you're squeezing in as a favor) and let them know you can get to the exterior work in a couple of weeks because of a cancellation, they tell you they hired a handyman to do the exterior painting.</P>


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate when a deadline for a bid is looming and the Project Manager hasn't answered my question yet. 

How am I supposed to formulate a bid based on the phrase, "refurbish or replace"? It's gotta be one or the other, and I lost the bid on the first half of this project I suspect for the same scenario. Stop giving me vague information!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I hate trying to separate two 5's stuck together. Can two guys look any more stupid trying I pull them apart?


----------



## pinchegordo

I hate that the rebuild kit for my 4'-8' Wooster pole is $18 and a whole brand new 4'-8' is $22

Seriously why is everything becoming disposable ? is that the only way to maintain any semblance of an economy? To just become gluttonous consumers on EVERY level possible?


----------



## aroplate

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I hate trying to separate two 5's stuck together. Can two guys look any more stupid trying I pull them apart?


Try a little lacquer between the buckets prior to pulling them apart, we do ridiculous trying to pull them apart, try putting a spray sock over your head first.


----------



## aroplate

I hate how every piece of clothing I own has paint on it, that includes shoes.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

I hate when I have to scrape glue off of new door glass.


----------



## Damon T

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I hate when I have to scrape glue off of new door glass.


I hate that!!


----------



## Underdog

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I hate trying to separate two 5's stuck together. Can two guys look any more stupid trying I pull them apart?


 
Oh that's funny, it's been a while since I've had that happen but I remember. I've thrown 'em both away.


----------



## fauxlynn

pinchegordo said:


> i hate that the rebuild kit for my 4'-8' wooster pole is $18 and a whole brand new 4'-8' is $22
> 
> seriously why is everything becoming disposable ? is that the only way to maintain any semblance of an economy? To just become gluttonous consumers on every level possible?


 yes!


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

I hate it when a HO tries to teach me how to paint better.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

pinchegordo said:


> I hate that the rebuild kit for my 4'-8' Wooster pole is $18 and a whole brand new 4'-8' is $22
> 
> Seriously why is everything becoming disposable ? is that the only way to maintain any semblance of an economy? To just become gluttonous consumers on EVERY level possible?


Not painting equipment, but I had an e-reader that cost $300 (one of the first ones out by Sony), the screen broke, and Sony wanted over $400 to fix it. I bought one from another company for $100.


----------



## Gough

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I hate when I have to scrape glue off of new door glass.
> 
> 
> View attachment 19575


I'd managed to suppress the memories of that. Some of the mfg use bedding compounds that are easy to remove and others are an incredible pain. We've had some that took us longer to clean up than they did to prep and paint/varnish. I just wish I could remember which brands were which....


----------



## Ole34

Pete the Painter said:


> I hate it when a HO tries to teach me how to paint better.


For a HO'er to think they can do a better job then a professional there must first be evidence that would lead them to believe that they can ..... Just sayin lol


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

Ole34 said:


> For a HO'er to think they can do a better job then a professional there must first be evidence that would lead them to believe that they can ..... Just sayin lol



The HO "use to paint a lot." Told me that there was no need to sand before applying paint and that only one coat was needed with a color change from tan to blue--so no there was no evidence to suggest that I was doing a bad job. He just thought that he knew better than me. Oh, he also had me painting primer over wallpaper that was not taken off totally in a bathroom, and he had me using Behr paint on pressure treated wood for a deck that was replaced only a few days before I painted it. So, before you made your comment, you should not have assumed that I was doing a poor job, and that perhaps the HO might have been at fault...Just saying lol.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

Pete the Painter said:


> The HO "used to paint a lot." Told me that there was no need to sand before applying paint and that only one coat was needed with a color change from tan to blue--so no there was no evidence to suggest that I was doing a bad job. He just thought that he knew better than me. Oh, he also had me painting primer over wallpaper that was not taken off totally in a bathroom, and he had me using Behr paint on pressure treated wood for a deck that was replaced only a few days before I painted it. So, before you made your comment, you should not have assumed that I was doing a poor job, and that perhaps the HO might have been at fault...Just saying lol.


Wow! You got a tough customer there! I honestly don't think I could do a job like that. You are the pro, and should be the one making the prep and product decisions. If I had a HO try to tell me to do something I knew was wrong, Then I would set him straight right away. If he didn't like what I had to say, then so long sucker!


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Wow! You got a tough customer there! I honestly don't think I could do a job like that. You are the pro, and should be the one making the prep and product decisions. If I had a HO try to tell me to do something I knew was wrong, Then I would set him straight right away. If he didn't like what I had to say, then so long sucker!


Trust me I wanted to, but I had a really slow summer and needed the money. Luckily I am very busy again.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

Pete the Painter said:


> Trust me I wanted to, but I had a really slow summer and needed the money. Luckily I am very busy again.


I can understand that. I will take almost anything when it's slow. It's good that you are busy now!


----------



## justadude

Someone with lots of time on their hand need to compile the I hate it when's of this post. I might actually be the longest I hate when list in the history of man!!!:thumbup:


----------



## justadude

OMG I'm cracking up!! Funny!!


Schmidt & Co. said:


> I hate trying to separate two 5's stuck together. Can two guys look any more stupid trying I pull them apart?


----------



## Damon T

I hate when I go to do a small job on my own and when I get to the site I find that half the crap I need is on the other jobsite.


----------



## cdaniels

I hate when I work Sat. and Sun. hoping to make some extra $$ this week and I have to take Mon. and Tue. off because I'm sick.


----------



## Bender

Pete the Painter said:


> Trust me I wanted to, but I had a really slow summer and needed the money. Luckily I am very busy again.


For some reason this reminds me of Andrew Dice Clay.


----------



## Jmayspaint

Bender said:


> For some reason this reminds me of Andrew Dice Clay.


 ...hey, he needed the money! ... :laughing:


----------



## Toolnut

Try a little dish soap around the rim, a lot of times it will let the buckets pull apart.


----------



## Ole34

ill just shut my mouth......


----------



## Bender

I hate when I have to break out a 32'...for an interior:blink:


----------



## slinger58

Bender said:


> I hate when I have to break out a 32'...for an interior:blink:


 No kidding. It's bad enough to use them outside.


----------



## Ole34

People HATE when I do this......eh, doesn't bother me


----------



## Rbriggs82

I passed a field full of them today.


----------



## Rbriggs82

BTW I hate glitter! Who ever invented it should be beaten unmercifully. : yes:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Ole34 said:


> People HATE when I do this......eh, doesn't bother me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19671


How many dead bodies can you fit in there?


----------



## DeanV

I hate when Parade of Homes starts at 1:00 pm. My portion is done. I offer to help, not do all of the redo work, for the interior painters since the sunroom windows stuck together in transit from their shop and pulled paint. So, I end up caulking, patching, and painting 25 windows sashes (one still raw wood) and a door (that was still being installed) before the Parade starts today with zero help.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I like to use the cardboard cases that paint comes in to put garbage in. I hate when the bottom isn't taped and all the little crap starts to fall out that little gap in the middle. It's even better when I don't notice and leave a trail all the way to the truck.


----------



## SemiproJohn

Ole34 said:


> People HATE when I do this......eh, doesn't bother me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19671


I still say that thing looks like 5 or 6 guys wearing all black (and masks) are going to jump out of the back, armed with machine guns. Especially parked like that...


----------



## RH

SemiproJohn said:


> I still say that thing looks like 5 or 6 guys wearing all black (and masks) are going to jump out of the back, armed with machine guns. Especially parked like that...


If Ole had a crew that's how they show up at work every morning.


----------



## NCPaint1

RH said:


> If Ole had a crew that's how they show up at work every morning.


He's not Russian Gangster enough.


----------



## Gwarel

I hate it when I keep coming back to this thread and realize I have nothing amusing to say......


----------



## Hines Painting

I hate when I have to use oil based stain.


----------



## slinger58

Hines Painting said:


> I hate when I have to use oil based stain.


As opposed to.....?


----------



## Bender

I swear to God I could be spraying in the middle of the Gobi desert and my spray line would find something to hang up on


----------



## Hines Painting

slinger58 said:


> As opposed to.....?



I'll probably get some hate for this, but....

Oil/Latex Hybrid or straight latex stain. I just finished a log cabin, and it's the first time I've used full oil base in....3 years I think. 

I hate the smell.
I hate the mess.
I hate the long dry time.
I hate using paint thinner to clean up.
I hate that my hands are going to be stained brown for a while.
I hate everything about it.

Seriously.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Hines Painting said:


> I hate when I have to use oil based stain.


I hate that they can't create a good latex replacement.


----------



## Jmayspaint

Hines Painting said:


> I hate when I have to use oil based stain.


 Me too. I'll be applying Sikkens for the last few weeks of this season.. Not looking forward to it. 
The stuff works though.


----------



## cdaniels

I hate when folks ask painters about car batteries.


----------



## Hines Painting

Rbriggs82 said:


> I hate that they can't create a good latex replacement.


There is an oil/latex that I usually try to push. It only comes in semi-solid (which I will probably also get some heat for using), but I have a few decks that are 3 and 4 years old that look better than my grandmas 2 year old Armstrong/Clark stained deck.

Also have a log cabin that was stained with straight latex 2 or 3 summers ago that still looks great, so I have high hopes for it. But we will see how it weathers out over the next couple of years.


----------



## Gough

SemiproJohn said:


> I still say that thing looks like 5 or 6 guys wearing all black (and masks) are going to jump out of the back, armed with machine guns. Especially parked like that...


I think he needs to install a wireless router in the van...label the router "Surveillance Van" and watch the excitement when he parks in a neighborhood.


----------



## Workaholic

I hate when I feel like tearing through PT with odd comments and the forum is dead. or just old.


----------



## Gough

Workaholic said:


> I hate when I feel like tearing through PT with odd comments and the forum is dead. or just old.


You should head over to Old People's Pain Updates, there seems to be a lively exchange going on between Slinger and (checks thread)...oh, never mind.


----------



## Workaholic

Gough said:


> You should head over to Old People's Pain Updates, there seems to be a lively exchange going on between Slinger and (checks thread)...oh, never mind.


lol I will have to check it out. I usually avoid that thread because I worry about catching something.


----------



## fauxlynn

Gough said:


> I think he needs to install a wireless router in the van...label the router "Surveillance Van" and watch the excitement when he parks in a neighborhood.


I had a bunch of black cars swarm my house once, not fun.


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> I had a bunch of black cars swarm my house once, not fun.


 
did you ever need clearance for some place like, say, Camp David?:blink:

or should I say Camp 3?


----------



## Rbriggs82

I hate that I've looked at 8 jobs this week and haven't heard back from any of them yet.


----------



## fauxlynn

chrisn said:


> did you ever need clearance for some place like, say, Camp David?:blink:
> 
> or should I say Camp 3?


um, no I had to do some sort of paperwork for the USDA building and The National Archives. Did you wallpaper Camp 3?


----------



## RH

I hate that I've looked at and landed 8 jobs this week. Being both competent and good looking is such a curse. :whistling2:


----------



## Rbriggs82

RH said:


> I hate that I've looked at and landed 8 jobs this week. Being both competent and good looking is such a curse. :whistling2:


I hate smart asses.


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> um, no I had to do some sort of paperwork for the USDA building and The National Archives. Did you wallpaper Camp 3?


 
No, but before I got into this business( a long time ago) I was in the tree business and we got a contract to take down about a thousand trees so they could beef up the perimeter. I swear , those feds knew more about my life than I did for sure.


----------



## RH

chrisn said:


> No, but before I got into this business( a long time ago) I was in the tree business and we got a contract to take down about a thousand trees so they could beef up the perimeter. I swear , those feds knew more about my life than I did for sure.


And yet they STILL hired you. Once again my faith in the competence our government is shaken.


----------



## Ole34

RH said:


> And yet they STILL hired you. Once again my faith in the competence our government is shaken.


Hired my ass .... He was on work release lol


----------



## RH

^^^ LMAO ... :thumbup:


----------



## chrisn

RH said:


> And yet they STILL hired you. Once again my faith in the competence our government is shaken.


 
as it should be


----------



## chrisn

Ole34 said:


> Hired my ass .... He was on work release lol


trust me, if you had so much as farted in church, you were not getting in there:no:


----------



## hotwing7

I hate when I'm only a couple steps up the ladder, and after being up there, for some reason think I'm only one step off the ground - so go to step down to find the ground is further away than I thought.


----------



## TrueColors

hotwing7 said:


> I hate when I'm only a couple steps up the ladder, and after being up there, for some reason think I'm only one step off the ground - so go to step down to find the ground is further away than I thought.


Haha happens all the time!


----------



## benthepainter

I hate that PT isnt up to speed with my awsome iphone typing


----------



## ptbopainter

I hate when I spend half a Friday cleaning 4 windows and scrubbing a gigantic porch ceiling (didn't power wash because I didn't want to force more water up there that would take longer to dry) and my back is ruined for three days! and then... when I come back Monday to start prepping, the landscapers have shown up 2 weeks early and tear the place apart for 8 days. Now they're gone, and I have to rewash everything (hopefully not the ceiling) PLUS I'm in a hurry because the window that was open to get the front of the house done is threatening to slam shut. And now I have to be really careful around the freshly planted plants and beautiful stonework. Before it was a bunch of muck. Whine, whine, whine. I have a bad cold with a hacking cough so really I just want to stay in bed but time is money. At the end of the day the landscapers did the most incredible job. It was epic they completely obliterated parking and traffic on the street with all their trucks and diggers. And the front of the house should be on a postcard, of course I need to paint it first...


----------



## ptbopainter

hotwing7 said:


> I hate when I'm only a couple steps up the ladder, and after being up there, for some reason think I'm only one step off the ground - so go to step down to find the ground is further away than I thought.


I find when I'm listening to the radio with headphones, I get confused about where I am on the ladder more, so the little earphones don't go in unless I'm on the ground. Figured that out after I stepped off the ladder the 5th rung up, way too distracted!


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

Discovering that I had several holes in my gloves after wiping aniline dye for a couple hours. This is bad, nothing is getting it off!  Any ideas..?


----------



## Ole34

Lmao ...... damn ...god damn!!!


----------



## Ole34

im searching Google for a way to get that stuff off an so far all i found is 


''First off, get some good nytril gloves. Because this stuff will stain your hands for a long time if you get it on you''






lol.........sorry i am of absolutely zero help to you


----------



## DeanV

Safest? Use a heavy duty shop hand cleaner for as much as you can get off.

Then, solvent as needed if you want.

The rest will wear off in a few days.


----------



## Ole34

ok i think i found something..




*Removal of Aniline-Dye Stains from the Skin*

Rub the stained skin with a pinch of slightly moistened red crystals of chromic trioxide until a distinct sensation of warmth announces the destruction of the dye stuff by oxidation and an incipient irritation of the skin. Then rinse with soap and water. A single application usually suffices to remove the stain. It is hardly necessary to call attention to the poisonousness and strong caustic action of chromic trioxide; but only moderate caution is required to avoid evil effects.


Read more: http://chestofbooks.com/reference/H...move-Stains-From-The-Hands.html#ixzz2hMgAAegr​


----------



## Hines Painting

Just tell people they got slammed by something...But its okay because you're a man and all you needed to do was rub some dirt on it. 

Just make sure you wince every now and again to sell it.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

Time to break out the good stuff


----------



## hotwing7

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> View attachment 19772
> 
> 
> Time to break out the good stuff


I can't believe you used that to clean your fingers


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

hotwing7 said:


> I can't believe you used that to clean your fingers


90% isopropyl alcohol got most of it off, until my skin started to turn white and sting. The bourbon was for pain relief!


----------



## 97audia4

I hate when in working inside a house and some old random next door neighbor comes walking through the house and asked what's going on.


----------



## RH

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Discovering that I had several holes in my gloves after wiping aniline dye for a couple hours. This is bad, nothing is getting it off! Any ideas..?
> 
> View attachment 19763


Just tell people that your great-great-great grandparents were a mixed race couple.


----------



## cdaniels

97audia4 said:


> I hate when in working inside a house and some old random next door neighbor comes walking through the house and asked what's going on.


I don't.I give them a card and show them what I'm doing.I'd appreciate my neighbors checking if someone was in my house.


----------



## Ole34

I was up at 7:00 sharp an its 10:00 now an the entire time time ive been trying to get to work .. I'm at dunkin donuts now so I'm getting close lol .... It's not a real job actually just one of my properties but still work is work an i got to get my ass in gear


----------



## Ole34

cdaniels said:


> I don't.I give them a card and show them what I'm doing.I'd appreciate my neighbors checking if someone was in my house.


Yrs ago I had 2 old timers jump me out front calling my grey primer "Mickey mouse ****" ... They were 2 ex cops an uncle an friend to the HO'er an apparently thought primer only came in white lol .... HO'er was nuts an called them over needless to say I didnt finish the job but not before educating all involved


----------



## Gough

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Discovering that I had several holes in my gloves after wiping aniline dye for a couple hours. This is bad, nothing is getting it off! Any ideas..?
> 
> View attachment 19763


A quick wash with laundry bleach (Clorox or the equivalent), followed by a thorough washing with soap and water.

Clorox will also reverse the stain on wood.

This works with water-based anilines (all we use), I'm assuming that it will work with alcohol-based ones as well.


----------



## RH

Ole34 said:


> I was up at 7:00 sharp an its 10:00 now an the entire time time ive been trying to get to work .. I'm at dunkin donuts now so I'm getting close lol .... It's not a real job actually just one of my properties but still work is work an i got to get my ass in gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19794


LOL - I hear ya' Ole. There's nothing more disruptive to the start of my day than a series of donut shops located on route to the job. :thumbup:


----------



## Gough

RH said:


> LOL - I hear ya' Ole. There's nothing more disruptive to the start of my day than a series of donut shops located on route to the job. :thumbup:


When clients ask, I tell them that the reason we wear white is so the sugar from the donuts doesn't show....


----------



## RH

Gough said:


> When clients ask, I tell them that the reason we wear white is so the sugar from the donuts doesn't show....


Then it makes no sense at all for cops to wear dark uniforms.


----------



## Gough

RH said:


> Then it makes no sense at all for cops to wear dark uniforms.


That's the response I get from everyone. It just goes to show that house painters are smarter than cops....


----------



## RH

Gough said:


> That's the response I get from everyone. It just goes to show that house painters are smarter than cops....


Then why doesn't my line of reasoning ever work with them??? :huh:


----------



## Ole34

Wouldn't be a Saturday without an figures it's my only handle over here


----------



## 97audia4

cdaniels said:


> I don't.I give them a card and show them what I'm doing.I'd appreciate my neighbors checking if someone was in my house.


When they step in paint and track it through the homr its not good.


----------



## daArch

I hate it when:

You walk into the jobsite at 6:00 AM Monday to get an early PRODUCTIVE start before the other trades start getting in the way, and you spend fifteen minutes searching for your two footer. Over the weekend, the HVAC guys have left it on the third floor. 

I'm at my table pasting a strip, and some other tradesman comes in the room, looks at a recessed cabinet with some fixture in his hands, then goes over to MY tool bag, pulls out MY sharpie, and is about to write something on the fixture, I say, "Would you please ASK before using something of mine ?!?!?!" HE left offended. 


When you make a follow up call to a HO about the estimate and they say, "I've been meaning to call you"...... The following conversation is NEVER what you hoped for. :no:


----------



## Ole34

Must be nice


----------



## Ole34

Something must be going on in the area. Yesterday I saw a Denali with congressional tags on the same road around the same spot


----------



## slinger58

daArch said:


> I hate it when:
> 
> You walk into the jobsite at 6:00 AM Monday to get an early PRODUCTIVE start before the other trades start getting in the way, and you spend fifteen minutes searching for your two footer. Over the weekend, the HVAC guys have left it on the third floor.
> 
> I'm at my table pasting a strip, and some other tradesman comes in the room, looks at a recessed cabinet with some fixture in his hands, then goes over to MY tool bag, pulls out MY sharpie, and is about to write something on the fixture, I say, "Would you please ASK before using something of mine ?!?!?!" HE left offended.
> 
> 
> When you make a follow up call to a HO about the estimate and they say, "I've been meaning to call you"...... The following conversation is NEVER what you hoped for. :no:


This old world is changing, Bill. Not always for the better.


----------



## the1handyman

Ole34 said:


> Wouldn't be a Saturday without an figures it's my only handle over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19802




That S***'s when that happens..At least it did knock over your Coffee


----------



## Ole34

This was painful.....ok I picked up a nice Swiss Army knife for practically nothing but the blades were all Jammed up an wouldn't open so I'm thinking no big deal ill just let it soak overnight in some penetrating oil.... That didnt work so I saw some carb cleaner an I though damn that stuff eats anything... Sure does .... Ate the damn grip lol ...


----------



## daArch

Carb cleaner is an age old tool for vandals who run across a car parked in the wrong space.


----------



## Damon T

daArch said:


> Carb cleaner is an age old tool for vandals who run across a car parked in the wrong space.


Voice of experience? Do you have a dark side Bill? ;-)


----------



## Gough

Damon T said:


> Voice of experience? Do you have a dark side Bill? ;-)


Wait, doesn't this imply that Bill has a light side???


----------



## Ole34

I can't start till 9:00 tomorrow because, Wait for it.......8 IS TO EARLY FOR THE DOGS !!!

I **** you not ...


----------



## 97audia4

Ole34 said:


> I can't start till 9:00 tomorrow because, Wait for it.......8 IS TO EARLY FOR THE DOGS !!!
> 
> I **** you not ...


8? thats a late start in my book to begin with but 9, Id be sitting around for 4 hours with nothing to do


----------



## 101 Painters

Ole34 said:


> I can't start till 9:00 tomorrow because, Wait for it.......8 IS TO EARLY FOR THE DOGS !!!
> 
> I **** you not ...


funnier then hell. heard the exact same excuse recently. our response: please have the dogs removed or placed in cages or the garage - we will be there at 7a to start your project. talked to her the night before and she assured us the mutts would be in the garage. They were but my team had to listen to them bark all day long for three days!!! Fck it - we got paid!!!


----------



## chrisn

97audia4 said:


> 8? thats a late start in my book to begin with but 9, Id be sitting around for 4 hours with nothing to do


 
me too:thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

I hate that Today that I was going to start working outside  ..............


----------



## RH

I hate that the "contractor" who just put in the new MDF window sills filled the nail holes with a big smear of caulk. Didn't bother to wipe it off after applying - just left a big glop of it over every hole. I ended up scaping and sanding it off and digging it out of the nail holes so I could use some Elmers Wood filler.


----------



## Workaholic

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I hate that Today that I was going to start working outside  ..............


Not the best exterior weather. Hope he rest of the season is not like that.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Workaholic said:


> Not the best exterior weather. Hope he rest of the season is not like that.


I was able to start priming a door and some trim inside and also make a run to the paintstore and get some stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Repaint Florida

when i have to us Sherwin Williams paint


----------



## DeanV

I hate it that radar was completely clear (calling for rain late today) so I painted some shutters. With in 30 minutes, it started raining.


----------



## prowland25

....the dry wall guy talks a big game and falls well below the mark


----------



## Danahy

I hate... When the trim guy before me turns my 1 day finishing/glaze job into 2.


----------



## DirtyPainter

I hate 

-since you're here
-while you're here
-would you just
-do you mind

When the following requests are NOT included in the original scheme and you know the customer is just looking for a hand out.

I hate cutting in ceilings when the texture is ****.

I hate rolling ceilings. 

I hate ceilings. 

Why can't everything be topless?

I hate that a certain percent of the time, I hate my job, until it's done. And then I feel like a king


----------



## DirtyPainter

I hate 

When I'm in my (once)whites and covered in overspray and someone asks "what do you do?" ..... I'm a Dr, duh.

When someone asks "so why do painters wear white?"


----------



## Damon T

Danahy said:


> I hate... When the trim guy before me turns my 1 day finishing/glaze job into 2.


Wow, hard to believe that's the same trim! Nice job!


----------



## fauxlynn

DirtyPainter said:


> I hate
> 
> -since you're here
> -while you're here
> -would you just
> -do you mind
> 
> When the following requests are NOT included in the original scheme and you know the customer is just looking for a hand out.
> 
> I hate cutting in ceilings when the texture is ****.
> 
> I hate rolling ceilings.
> 
> I hate ceilings.
> 
> Why can't everything be topless?
> 
> I hate that a certain percent of the time, I hate my job, until it's done. And then I feel like a king


My old boss taught me that it is ok to do a freebie for a good customer, but you never do it until the last day or they will keep piling it on. One time the lady got tired of waiting for me to do something for free and she borrowed my stuff and did it herself. She did an ok job, so win win.


I hate that I just ran around trying to get blonde shellac flakes and the place that the interweb said was still there isn't. Now, I've waited too long and I'm going to have to overnight something to do my site sample tomorrow at The Hay Adams. 

Why is there old stuff on the interweb? Why can't someone go through and clear out all the outdated stuff?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Hey I saw on FF :thumbup:


----------



## fauxlynn

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Hey I saw on FF :thumbup:


Saw what, all my whining and complaining?

BTW why are you always on here when you're supposed to be working?lol


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

fauxlynn said:


> Saw what, all my whining and complaining?
> 
> BTW why are you always on here when you're supposed to be working?lol


Lol. Yeah

Lol. My 20 salesman received notifications and inform me when someone replies to one of my post here.


----------



## fauxlynn

So, your 20 sales reps let you know when Fauxlynn is on? 

Where in Texas are you? 

One time I was visiting my daughter in College Station and I was a little surprised at the drive-thru liquor store that sold liquid in a plain open cup.

And they have/had the best coffee ever at Tuscany's, which I think is no longer around.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

fauxlynn said:


> So, your 20 sales reps let you know when Fauxlynn is on?
> 
> Where in Texas are you?
> 
> One time I was visiting my daughter in College Station and I was a little surprised at the drive-thru liquor store that sold liquid in a plain open cup.
> 
> And they have/had the best coffee ever at Tuscany's, which I think is no longer around.


I'm in San Antonio.

Well in Texas you can get pretty much anything. since I don't drink, I don't know if they sell liquor in those drive-thru places. We go a lot of those here as well.


----------



## fauxlynn

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'm in San Antonio.
> 
> Well in Texas you can get pretty much anything. since I don't drink, I don't know if they sell liquor in those drive-thru places. We go a lot of those here as well.


I'm sorry, you've told me that before,lol.

I toured the state house there, awesome marble in that building.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Hey I'll be back I'm going for lunch


----------



## fauxlynn

K. I'm just working from home today.


----------



## ProWallGuy

You two should get a room or something. I feel like a peeping tom when I look at this thread.


----------



## fauxlynn

ProWallGuy said:


> You two should get a room or something. I feel like a peeping tom when I look at this thread.



My bad, when I work from home I get bored, sorry. I have to sketch out a Santa Claus mural and I need to take a lot of breaks.....


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> My bad, when I work from home I get bored, sorry. I have to sketch out a Santa Claus mural and I need to take a lot of breaks.....


 
get a puppy


----------



## richmondpainting

I hate when I walk onto a commercial site and all the older guys are looking at me like I'm crazy....there soo curious....

But then again how many 28 year olds in dress clothes do you see on commercial sites....

I think older guys hold quit a bit of resentment towards me....


----------



## fauxlynn

chrisn said:


> get a puppy


Good, suggestion, but I am far too immature and irresponsible to care for a helpless animal.


----------



## fauxlynn

richmondpainting said:


> I hate when I walk onto a commercial site and all the older guys are looking at me like I'm crazy....there soo curious....
> 
> But then again how many 28 year olds in dress clothes do you see on commercial sites....
> 
> I think older guys hold quit a bit of resentment towards me....


You sound like one of my old bosses, he was such a shmoozer.


----------



## richmondpainting

fauxlynn said:


> You sound like one of my old bosses, he was such a shmoozer.


I'm getting there...I haven't been doing commercial too long.....


----------



## Joeb3rg

Well said ^. People are just haters man. When older guys see a younger person who is skilled, and "handsome", people take it as a threat ::shakes head::


----------



## richmondpainting

Joeb3rg said:


> Well said ^. People are just haters man. When older guys see a younger person who is skilled, and "handsome", people take it as a threat ::shakes head::


Glad you see it too....but even though this is a painting forum...its not the place to really bring up a situation like this......the hatred will be on its way soon...lol


----------



## CApainter

richmondpainting said:


> Glad you see it too....but even though this is a painting forum...its not the place to really bring up a situation like this......the hatred will be on its way soon...lol


I'll start.

Being young is over rated.


----------



## RH

Joeb3rg said:


> Well said ^. People are just haters man. When older guys see a younger person who is skilled, and "handsome", people take it as a threat ::shakes head::


Pfftt.. I've never let the "handsome" part hold me back. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bender

richmondpainting said:


> I think older guys hold quit a bit of resentment towards me....


No
No
Some of us young guys do to


----------



## fauxlynn

richmondpainting said:


> I'm getting there...I haven't been doing commercial too long.....


You know what, I'm going to be serious here for just a minute, so don't miss this-- Everyone can spot a shmoozer, especially on a construction site. I can get away with it to a certain extent because I possess certain assests. However, nobody trusts a shmoozer. My old boss that I referred to, women clients hated him and on construction sites he always promised stuff that he had no business promising. Be smart.


----------



## Rbriggs82

You schmooze you lose! :whistling2:


----------



## richmondpainting

fauxlynn said:


> You know what, I'm going to be serious here for just a minute, so don't miss this-- Everyone can spot a shmoozer, especially on a construction site. I can get away with it to a certain extent because I possess certain assests. However, nobody trusts a shmoozer. My old boss that I referred to, women clients hated him and on construction sites he always promised stuff that he had no business promising. Be smart.


I set very general obtainable expectations and deliver....i may skip a phone call herr 're or there but that's about it


----------



## fauxlynn

CApainter said:


> I'll start.
> 
> Being young is over rated.


Like Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## Rbriggs82

fauxlynn said:


> Like Jennifer Aniston?


Shes like a fine wine and keeps getting better with age.


----------



## fauxlynn

richmondpainting said:


> I set very general obtainable expectations and deliver....i may skip a phone call herr 're or there but that's about it


Well that's good. My old boss used to promise finishes that just looked great on sample boards and them we'd get out there and have to do it on some massive wall with like three people and a chip brush.


----------



## RH

fauxlynn said:


> You know what, I'm going to be serious here for just a minute, so don't miss this-- Everyone can spot a shmoozer, especially on a construction site. I can get away with it to a certain extent because I possess certain assests. However, nobody trusts a shmoozer. My old boss that I referred to, women clients hated him and on construction sites he always promised stuff that he had no business promising. Be smart.


If what you are doing is recognized as "shmoozing" then you are also likely being regarded as a fake. And IMO there is nothing worse than being considered a fake by potential customers or those you work with.


----------



## fauxlynn

RH said:


> If what you are doing is recognized as "shmoozing" then you are also likely being regarded as a fake. And IMO there is nothing worse than being considered a fake by potential customers or those you work with.


Lol, I am never shmoozy with a homeowner, but on a construction site, I usually just play a little dumb. Not exactly shmoozing, but, yeah manipulative. Depends on the vibe on the site. And I always deliver what I promise in a prompt , efficient professional manner. And I don't introduce myself as Fauxlynn, either. That would certainly be a red flag.


----------



## RH

fauxlynn said:


> Lol, I am never shmoozy with a homeowner, but on a construction site, I usually just play a little dumb. Not exactly shmoozing, but, yeah manipulative. Depends on the vibe on the site. And I always deliver what I promise in a prompt , efficient professional manner. And I don't introduce myself as Fauxlynn, either. That would certainly be a red flag.


Just to clarify, I wasn't aiming that post at you. Just the shmoozing population in general.


----------



## fauxlynn

RH said:


> Just to clarify, I wasn't aiming that post at you. Just the shmoozing population in general.


Well, there certainly are enough of them out there lol.:yes:


----------



## Repaint Florida

fauxlynn said:


> My bad, when I work from home I get bored, sorry. I have to sketch out a Santa Claus mural and I need to take a lot of breaks.....


who's Santa Claus ?


----------



## richmondpainting

fauxlynn said:


> Well that's good. My old boss used to promise finishes that just looked great on sample boards and them we'd get out there and have to do it on some massive wall with like three people and a chip brush.


Its not very hard...you explain whats going to be done... let the client know that when your done power washing...there may be paintchips on the ground....and there is.....there not going to be mad...as long as you set that expectation...they wont be mad..ya know....throw in the phrase "we will try our best" your good......


----------



## Ole34

fauxlynn said:


> Good, suggestion, but I am far too immature and irresponsible to care for a helpless animal.


Freak huh ? ............


----------



## fauxlynn

richmondpainting said:


> Its not very hard...you explain whats going to be done... let the client know that when your done power washing...there may be paintchips on the ground....and there is.....there not going to be mad...as long as you set that expectation...they wont be mad..ya know....throw in the phrase "we will try our best" your good......


This would never fly with my clients. I have had people pull up a chair and watch me work, look over my shoulder, etc. and ask why me and the other crew aren't doing things the same exact way. I have had clients point to one square inch on a sample board and ask why everything doesn't look just like that. I have never said 'we will try our best". 
Glad it works for you .:thumbsup:


----------



## Ole34

"try our best" is a little bit of FAIL up front that's all.....


----------



## richmondpainting

fauxlynn said:


> This would never fly with my clients. I have had people pull up a chair and watch me work, look over my shoulder, etc. and ask why me and the other crew aren't doing things the same exact way. I have had clients point to one square inch on a sample board and ask why everything doesn't look just like that. I have never said 'we will try our best".
> Glad it works for you .:thumbsup:


What do u mean other crew? I dont deal with sample boards but im sure thats with faux finishes...im more of a production guy...I wouldnt mind learning faux finishes but it to slow paced for my style....


----------



## richmondpainting

Ole34 said:


> "try our best" is a little bit of FAIL up front that's all.....


Very vague....so your not tied in to any crazy expectations....but most of my work..residential or commercial is lowest bidder wins


----------



## CApainter

Rbriggs82 said:


> Shes like a fine wine and keeps getting better with age.


She's more like a cheap wine cooler that's available once the good stuff's been consumed.


----------



## fauxlynn

CApainter said:


> She's more like a cheap wine cooler that's available once the good stuff's been consumed.


So in that respect, she and I would have a lot in common....


----------



## TJ Paint

Gdang it. Just read the last page. 

Kinda pissed I did


----------



## RH

It's interesting that these long threads almost inevitably take some very bizarre twists and turns. I feel like I should sometimes have a seatbelt on my computer chair.


----------



## DirtyPainter

fauxlynn said:


> And I don't introduce myself as Fauxlynn, either. That would certainly be a red flag.


Kinda like I only introduce myself as the dirty painter, if I can see in her eyes that's what she's lookin for? Eh, eh??? ::: elbow nudge :::

... My wife hates it when I have to use those "means" for the up sell.


----------



## DirtyPainter

RH said:


> It's interesting that these long threads almost inevitably take some very bizarre twists and turns. I feel like I should sometimes have a seatbelt on my computer chair.


Atleast you're not in a hotel bed with nothin' better to do!


----------



## LIPainters

I hate when you get to the job and the homeowner has done nothing (even though it was fully discussed) to prepare for work being done.

I hate when they ask: "could you just throw in this closet while you're here" and they expect you to empty it as well.

I hate when 3 different weather resources say no chance of rain and as soon as you're all set up the clouds start rollin in.

I hate when homeowners buy those sample colors and brush them out in the middle of the wall you have to paint leaving a horrible texture to deal with.

I also hate when they go through 20 colors and still can't decide.

I hate bees and wasps when i'm up the ladder.

I hate when the power washer wand leaks and the water runs down your arm all day.

I hate when the general contractor doesn't get paid and decides not to pay you until he does.

*Long Island Painters*


----------



## Ole34

I hate cleaning the van but I love being a slob... Not really love but just don't give a fook.
An I find that to be enjoyable


----------



## MIZZOU

Ole34 said:


> I hate cleaning the van but I love being a slob... Not really love but just don't give a fook.
> An I find that to be enjoyable


I'm pretty sure it was in the paperwork you signed that "no fast food is to be ate in this sweet azz ride". Probably in the small print


----------



## skinne9

I hate Boston, lets go Cardinals


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate when it takes 2 1/2 hours to get home from DC, it's only 50 miles.


----------



## richmondpainting

fauxlynn said:


> I hate when it takes 2 1/2 hours to get home from DC, it's only 50 miles.


Work till dark then....idk the area but it shouldn't be that busy then....


----------



## fauxlynn

richmondpainting said:


> Work till dark then....idk the area but it shouldn't be that busy then....


I did. I was only there to do a site sample, so basically I put in 4.5 hrs drive time for a 3 hr. sample. Left there at 5:30, not the best time to be in downtown DC. Point taken.Thanks for the advice.


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> I hate when it takes 2 1/2 hours to get home from DC, it's only 50 miles.


 
me too:cursing:


----------



## fauxlynn

chrisn said:


> me too:cursing:


Yeah, you know what I'm talking about. I was near H and 16th, so much traffic I was actually hanging out the car window taking pictures of cool buildings while I'm waiting for 3 lights to get through the intersection.:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn

I really hate working night shift in down town Baltimore


----------



## fauxlynn

chrisn said:


> I really hate working night shift in down town Baltimore


Get outta here. If you are in downtown Baltimore, we should meet for coffee.
Plus, I know where the rat free zones are.


----------



## 97audia4

I hate when the H/O thinks you cant paint just half of an eggshell wall and make it match. cheap asses are the worst


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> Get outta here. If you are in downtown Baltimore, we should meet for coffee.
> Plus, I know where the rat free zones are.


been here all week, 7 to 5


http://www.bladesandrosenfeld.com/


----------



## fauxlynn

chrisn said:


> been here all week, 7 to 5
> 
> 
> http://www.bladesandrosenfeld.com/


You are not far from me .
We should go to dinner at Fogo de Choa or Pazo....or Akbar on Charles st.



Aw, see, I knew you were afraid of me,lol


----------



## Bender

I hate Fridays
Oh wait, never mind.


----------



## benthepainter

Bender said:


> I hate Fridays
> Oh wait, never mind.


G'day Bender 

It's Saturday catch up : p stop living in the past


----------



## epretot

skinne9 said:


> I hate Boston, lets go Cardinals



I hate St. Louis, go Boston. 

I hate Boston too.


----------



## RH

I hate threads that I know I should avoid, but just like a car wreck, I slow down to look anyway.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

RH said:


> I hate threads that I know I should avoid, but just like a car wreck, I slow down to look anyway.


Can't think of a current one personally


----------



## fauxlynn

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Can't think of a current one personally


Well they locked down a good one.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

fauxlynn said:


> Well they locked down a good one.


GD "they".


----------



## fauxlynn

Schmidt & Co. said:


> GD "they".


----------



## RH

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Can't think of a current one personally


Mods shouldn't lie. :no:


----------



## fauxlynn

Bender said:


> I hate Fridays
> Oh wait, never mind.


What the heck is that?, because it is not a Corona!


----------



## Workaholic

fauxlynn said:


> Well they locked down a good one.


"They" always do. Mods should change their titles to Capt Buzzkill. 


Schmidt & Co. said:


> GD "they".


Not you Paul. :jester:


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> You are not far from me .
> We should go to dinner at Fogo de Choa or Pazo....or Akbar on Charles st.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, see, I knew you were afraid of me,lol


 
you buyin? breakfast would be [email protected] am or so


----------



## fauxlynn

chrisn said:


> you buyin? breakfast would be [email protected] am or so


You know, afterwards I realized you said night shift.  Sure! I'll buy.


----------



## DirtyPainter

I hate when you wake up Monday to find out you lost a bid... Because someone came in 5 flipping thousand dollars cheaper. 

Red flag anyone?


----------



## TJ Paint

DirtyPainter said:


> I hate when you wake up Monday to find out you lost a bid... Because someone came in 5 flipping thousand dollars cheaper.
> 
> Red flag anyone?


That sounds like painting dirty- Mudbone


----------



## Ole34

DirtyPainter said:


> I hate when you wake up Monday to find out you lost a bid... Because someone came in 5 flipping thousand dollars cheaper.
> 
> Red flag anyone?


It was probably Oden


----------



## 97audia4

DirtyPainter said:


> I hate when you wake up Monday to find out you lost a bid... Because someone came in 5 flipping thousand dollars cheaper.
> 
> Red flag anyone?


you will be getting a call in three days to fix it.


----------



## DirtyPainter

97audia4 said:


> you will be getting a call in three days to fix it.


Hah! Is that not the way it goes? It's a car dealerships inspection center. Hope they have a good detailer.... They're gonna need it to clean all the watered down overspray off of all of their new cars. That 5 grand they just saved is gonna cost them 15. :smh:


----------



## benthepainter

I hate doing the dishes like now and a bowl fell oops **** i hate that 

lucky it was the American Made bowl which is Break & Chip Resistant lol


----------



## Workaholic

benthepainter said:


> I hate doing the dishes like now and a bowl fell oops **** i hate that
> 
> lucky it was the American Made bowl which is Break & Chip Resistant lol


lol This feels rigged.


----------



## benthepainter

Workaholic said:


> lol This feels rigged.


It only fell waist height I swept it up and then a once over with the vaccy hope i got it all as it shattered into some tiny shards


----------



## Ole34

Ain't gonna paint itself


----------



## Gough

benthepainter said:


> I hate doing the dishes like now and a bowl fell oops **** i hate that
> 
> lucky it was the American Made bowl which is Break & Chip Resistant lol


After she had to give it a try, Ms. Gough and I had a spirited conversation about the difference between "Shattterproof" and "Unbreakable".


----------



## Wolfgang

Corelle will break like that every time. I know these things. From experience. A lot of experience.


----------



## RH

Wolfgang said:


> Corelle will break like that every time. I know these things. From experience. A lot of experience.


I suspect that in Ben's case this was a result of the structural fatigue of the Corelle due to overuse.


----------



## Bender

I hate being on hold with Quickbooks and their broken English fooks transfer me back to the original department I called 50 minutes ago and counting


----------



## daArch

Jake just swept up a nice mix of rice and Corelle shards off the wooded floor last week.

we used to have maybe a dozen Corelle bowls and plates, now we are down to about two. 

Hmmmm - someone must be stealing them - - - - NOT




> The result? Corelle® glass dinnerware, today known worldwide for its legendary strength and durability.
> 
> First introduced to consumers in 1970, Corelle® was the first brand of glass dinnerware to meet a variety of consumer demands through features that included:
> 
> Dishwasher and oven safe
> Break-, chip-, and fade-resistant under normal use
> Lightweight, yet durable
> Easy to clean
> Affordable, yet attractive At the same time,


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate when a GC keeps lying to me about having sent the check. I could've walked to his office by now to pick it up. He is really messing up my schedule.


----------



## RH

I hate being stuck behind someone going the speed limit when I'm late for a bid.


----------



## DirtyPainter

I hate when I have a good relationship with some investors doing flips. Now all of the sudden I'm too slow and meticulous, since they saw what some of their friends were pulling off. They said they will now have me bidding against their friends guys. I will no longer be their painter. They knew going into it I do quality not quantity. Which they agreed to and we're absolutely ecstatic about for the last 6 months and 10-15 houses. ****in assholes.


----------



## DirtyPainter

I hate that no one cares about a well done job. 

"Just make it look good, but don't spend time on it"


----------



## WisePainter

DirtyPainter said:


> I hate that no one cares about a well done job.
> 
> "Just make it look good, but don't spend time on it"


I hate that this is the new reality in the painting world.


----------



## Monstertruck

WisePainter said:


> I hate that this is the new reality in the painting world.


 
All part of the 'race to the bottom'.

How unfortunate that there are so many willing to take that dive.


----------



## Ole34

DirtyPainter said:


> I hate that no one cares about a well done job.
> 
> "Just make it look good, but don't spend time on it"


Remember that next time you pay to get work done on your house


----------



## RH

DirtyPainter said:


> I hate when I have a good relationship with some investors doing flips. Now all of the sudden I'm too slow and meticulous, since they saw what some of their friends were pulling off. They said they will now have me bidding against their friends guys. I will no longer be their painter. They knew going into it I do quality not quantity. Which they agreed to and we're absolutely ecstatic about for the last 6 months and 10-15 houses. ****in assholes.


I've never gotten involved with owners doing flips. The ones I've spoken with always seemed to be focused on cost and never quality. I think it typically tends to be the case with those types of projects.


----------



## daArch

I hate it when someone says, "take your time, money is no issue"


oooops, wrong planet :whistling2:


----------



## slinger58

fauxlynn said:


> I hate when a GC keeps lying to me about having sent the check. I could've walked to his office by now to pick it up. He is really messing up my schedule.


2'-4' roller pole, Lynn. Remember?


----------



## fauxlynn

slinger58 said:


> 2'-4' roller pole, Lynn. Remember?


Yup. Just tired of the bvllsh!t this week.:wallbash: And it's just Wednesday!


----------



## slinger58

fauxlynn said:


> Yup. Just tired of the bvllsh!t this week.:wallbash: And it's just Wednesday!


Uh oh, does that mean it's _hump_ day? :jester::jester:


----------



## fauxlynn

slinger58 said:


> Uh oh, does that mean it's _hump_ day? :jester::jester:


lol, Why yes, yes it is. :devil2:


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> I hate it when someone says, "take your time, money is no issue"
> 
> 
> oooops, wrong planet :whistling2:


out there where the hubble was looking:yes:


----------



## fauxlynn

DirtyPainter said:


> I hate that no one cares about a well done job.
> 
> "Just make it look good, but don't spend time on it"


That ^^ is exactly what my old boss used to say to us. We're on some $200,000 job for 6 months and he's telling us that.



slinger58 said:


> 2'-4' roller pole, Lynn. Remember?


Ha, That guy wrote me this morning saying the check he put in the mail last Thursday will be put in the mail today. Should I hold my breath?


----------



## Gough

fauxlynn said:


> That ^^ is exactly what my old boss used to say to us. We're on some $200,000 job for 6 months and he's telling us that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, That guy wrote me this morning saying the check he put in the mail last Thursday will be put in the mail today. Should I hold my breath?


That type of behavior gets a GC on one of our lists, "The Fecal Roster".


----------



## TJ Paint

daArch said:


> I hate it when someone says, "take your time, money is no issue"
> 
> oooops, wrong planet :whistling2:


One of my favorite customers who has passed on told me on the phone upon first meeting that he didnt care what it cost. BUT he did need it done by a particular time.


----------



## Shakey0818

I hate when i decide to stop working for the year and i just got done doing 3 more estimates.On top of all the work coming in for this 1 man crew i need rotator cuff surgery and will have to put all work off till the spring.


----------



## fauxlynn

Gough said:


> That type of behavior gets a GC on one of our lists, "The Fecal Roster".


Oh, I'll probably never work with him again. It is an insurance claim and he is the restoration company that is holding the $ in escrow. So if it is in escrow, where the f is it? The homeowner warned me at the beginning. So everything has come to a screeching halt. Makes me worry about the final payment, but if I have to pull out (again)to prove my point, I will. A**hole.


----------



## daArch

Shakey0818 said:


> I hate when i decide to stop working for the year and i just got done doing 3 more estimates.On top of all the work coming in for this 1 man crew i need rotator cuff surgery and will have to put all work off till the spring.


 You have discovered one of the secrets on how to keep your schedule book filled. :thumbup:


----------



## hotwing7

I hate when I think things and they happen. Like rolling a million walls and never hitting the ceiling, then all of a sudden it pops into your head "wow it would suck to hit this ceiling" and then BOOM. Rectangle mark ahoy.


----------



## Workaholic

hotwing7 said:


> I hate when I think things and they happen. Like rolling a million walls and never hitting the ceiling, then all of a sudden it pops into your head "wow it would suck to hit this ceiling" and then BOOM. Rectangle mark ahoy.


I only worry about that in high foyers and 20' rooms.


----------



## Cecil Basil

hotwing7 said:


> I hate when I think things and they happen. Like rolling a million walls and never hitting the ceiling, then all of a sudden it pops into your head "wow it would suck to hit this ceiling" and then BOOM. Rectangle mark ahoy.


This just happened to me Friday. I hate that feeling.


----------



## Cecil Basil

DirtyPainter said:


> I hate that no one cares about a well done job. "Just make it look good, but don't spend time on it"


Truth, or when you do a job well done and all they can say is something like "that sure was an expensive paint job," when it really wasn't.


----------



## Cecil Basil

I hate that obnoxious cat that kept running up and down the stairs while I was painting risers.


----------



## Ole34

I'm over helping my cousin clean up one of his properties ..... Nice!! The entire place looks like this


----------



## daArch

Ole34 said:


> I'm over helping my cousin clean up one of his properties ..... Nice!! The entire place looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20216


DON'T destroy that VALUABLE artwork :thumbup:


----------



## RH

Ole34 said:


> I'm over helping my cousin clean up one of his properties ..... Nice!! The entire place looks like this


Wow. Hope he has a sizable deposit from them - or has a friend named Guido.


----------



## RH

I hate when "Alan Miller" (with a heavy foreign accent) calls from Windows and tells me they have noticed that our windows program isn't receiving valuable updates and that their 35 highly trained Windows technicians can help me fix that if I only allow them access to my computer. 

Hmmm… maybe it's because we have a Mac (fricken idiot ***hole crooks - I hope hell has an especially warm reserved spot waiting for them).


----------



## Ole34

RH said:


> I hate when "Alan Miller" (with a heavy foreign accent) calls from Windows and tells me they have noticed that our windows program isn't receiving valuable updates and that their 35 highly trained Windows technicians can help me fix that if I only allow them access to my computer.
> 
> Hmmm&#133; maybe it's because we have a Mac (fricken idiot ***hole crooks - I hope hell has an especially warm reserved spot waiting for them).


Guy called me last week sayin hes an
attorney an that i need to call him back... Had my last 4 an everything. Scammers are 24-7 with this ****. I guess he wants my full social but even having my last 4 is a bit un settling 

I'm about to all but give up on craigslist. Every time I list an item the majority of the responses are scams


----------



## Wolfgang

Ole34 said:


> I'm over helping my cousin clean up one of his properties ..... Nice!! The entire place looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20216


Probably demanded their deposit returned also.

Seeing actual rentals that looked like your pic, kept me out of the landlord gig when it came to houses. The one I do have in the Florida Keys has never had one bit of vandalism or abuse. Must be the clientele lol. Not once did I ever have a problem with my commercial properties. The worst on those was probably oil stains in the garage areas and the occasional worn out utility sinks. Cheap and easy enough to replace.


----------



## RH

Ole34 said:


> Guy called me last week sayin hes an
> attorney an that i need to call him back... Had my last 4 an everything. Scammers are 24-7 with this ****. I guess he wants my full social but even having my last 4 is a bit un settling
> 
> I'm about to all but give up on craigslist. Every time I list an item the majority of the responses are scams


About a week ago one of these "windows" calls came in and Jan answered it. After a minute of listening to the guy she just set the phone down and walked off. About an hour later she hung it up. They don't much like having one of their lines tied up like that - lol.


----------



## Workaholic

Ole34 said:


> I'm over helping my cousin clean up one of his properties ..... Nice!! The entire place looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20216


A lot of discussion about this Sam person there.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Prevails. I really, really hate Prevails.


----------



## Painter-Aaron

I hate when I catch myself saying I hate when... all day! I need to be less cynical!


----------



## daArch

I LOVE people who call me for credit checks, loan consolidation, surveys, polls, and any other unsolicited call that takes me away from what I am doing. It allows me to practice new tactics. I've mentioned before when "out of area" shows on the caller ID I pick up and answer, "FBI - Ed McCormick, fraud division"

well today I picked up and didn't say a word. After 30 seconds voice on the other end said, "hello, is William there" \
"Who shall I say is calling" 
"this is Nate from a national pahhning service" 
"P-O-R-N SERVICE? sorry we do not do p-o-r-n" and hung up.

About three minutes later I realized he said "polling"

I love when that happens. :thumbup:


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> I LOVE people who call me for credit checks, loan consolidation, surveys, polls, and any other unsolicited call that takes me away from what I am doing. It allows me to practice new tactics. I've mentioned before when "out of area" shows on the caller ID I pick up and answer, "FBI - Ed McCormick, fraud division"
> 
> well today I picked up and didn't say a word. After 30 seconds voice on the other end said, "hello, is William there" \
> "Who shall I say is calling"
> "this is Nate from a national pahhning service"
> "P-O-R-N SERVICE? sorry we do not do p-o-r-n" and hung up.
> 
> About three minutes later I realized he said "polling"
> 
> I love when that happens. :thumbup:


A while ago, I got a call about a new Visa card. It was the latest in a string of irritating interruptions, so I decided to take the "Emily Litella" approach.

"We're offering a new VISA card"

me, "New VCR?!"

"No, new VISA card!"

"What do I need a new VCR for?!"

"No, a NEW VISA CARD!!!" (The caller was clearly getting frustrated :thumbup

"I don't need a new VCR, I can't even set the one I have!"

"I'm not calling about a new VCR, we're offering you a new VISA credit card!"

"Oh,...never mind."

(click)

I consider it to be one of my finest phone performances.


----------



## Ole34

They got tired of trucks parking over night so they built a wall of sorts ....still Hard to believe


----------



## Ole34

Pricks!!!....


----------



## Ole34

Lol....


----------



## Ole34

I hate when they load my sandwich up with too much meat..... I like to be able to taste the bread ya know


----------



## benthepainter

I hate that my wife posted my Balls on her Facebook page 

They should only be shared on PT


----------



## WisePainter

Wolfgang said:


> Probably demanded their deposit returned also.
> 
> Seeing actual rentals that looked like your pic, kept me out of the landlord gig when it came to houses. The one I do have in the Florida Keys has never had one bit of vandalism or abuse. Must be the clientele lol. Not once did I ever have a problem with my commercial properties. The worst on those was probably oil stains in the garage areas and the occasional worn out utility sinks. Cheap and easy enough to replace.


I hate reading about Wolfgang's Key West hideaway...and NEVER receiving an invite to enjoy a week with my toes in powder sands and warm waves...


----------



## fauxlynn

benthepainter said:


> I hate that my wife posted my Balls on her Facebook page
> 
> They should only be shared on PT


 Ben they're so flat but juicy looking...


----------



## benthepainter

fauxlynn said:


> Ben they're so flat but juicy looking...


G'day Lynn 

My Balls aren't flat lol 

The flat ones are a few hamburger patties : )


----------



## fauxlynn

benthepainter said:


> G'day Lynn
> 
> My Balls aren't flat lol
> 
> The flat ones are a few hamburger patties : )


I'll bet your wife appreciates that,lol. They look delicious.


----------



## paintball head

I hate when a regular 20 year customer who wants invoices sent via fax and usually pays in less than 2 weeks doesn't pay by 30 days and you are wondering if your fax is working.


----------



## ridesarize

I hate it when the gc insists to use a blower after sanding, to dust mdf trim, then second filling and caulking...


----------



## ridesarize

hotwing7 said:


> I hate when I think things and they happen. Like rolling a million walls and never hitting the ceiling, then all of a sudden it pops into your head "wow it would suck to hit this ceiling" and then BOOM. Rectangle mark ahoy.


Exact thing happens to me. Its crazy.


----------



## Joeb3rg

When you are on a job site with nothing but a "port-o-potty", & it's 30 degrees out. Oh my poor coin purse .


----------



## Joeb3rg

ridesarize said:


> Exact thing happens to me. Its crazy.


The first time you think about it, is when it happens ::shakes head::


----------



## RH

... I give away my 8000th post without realizing it and then don't know who got it or what it was about. 

(I think it was Richmond… dammit! :001_unsure: )


----------



## kerk

I hate locating my lost and forgotten Purdy brush comb while blindly digging through my empty 5 gallon 'catch all' bucket.


----------



## RH

kerk said:


> I hate locating my lost and forgotten Purdy brush comb while blindly digging through my empty 5 gallon 'catch all' bucket.


Worse, finding with your fingers before you see it.


----------



## Ole34

Really ???... Framing nail to hang blinds.


----------



## RH

Ole34 said:


> Really ???... Framing nail to hang blinds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20447


Ole, 
I like your sanding work and cut lines. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch

Ole34 said:


> Really ???... Framing nail to hang blinds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20447


I've lived in basement student apartments in Allston Mass back in the 70's in better condition

Where the hell are you working !?!?!?!?!


----------



## Oden

Ole34 said:


> Really ???... Framing nail to hang blinds.


Gonna pull that top sash down and paint the meeting rail?


----------



## 97audia4

I hate it when the tile guys are smoking on an indoor new construction job and you are on a 15 foot ladder all day.


----------



## richmondpainting

I hate when threads get closed and you don't know why......if some csn explain it would be appreciated. ..pm me


----------



## Repaint Florida

i hate when a richmond thread gets closed


----------



## Ole34

daArch said:


> I've lived in basement student apartments in Allston Mass back in the 70's in better condition
> 
> Where the hell are you working !?!?!?!?!



my cousins rental .....not pretty


----------



## wje

I hate it when you jokingly correct the spelling of Justin Biebers name, and then the thread gets closed before you get a chance to announce you are not a Bieber fan!


----------



## richmondpainting

wje said:


> I hate it when you jokingly correct the spelling of Justin Biebers name, and then the thread gets closed before you get a chance to announce you are not a Bieber fan!


And don't know why it happens....


----------



## slinger58

wje said:


> I hate it when you jokingly correct the spelling of Justin Biebers name, and then the thread gets closed before you get a chance to announce you are not a Bieber fan!


You didn't hear the train coming ? :jester:


----------



## RH

And make sure you get the top edge of that trim.


----------



## RH

wje said:


> I hate it when you jokingly correct the spelling of Justin Biebers name, and then the thread gets closed before you get a chance to announce you are not a Bieber fan!


I think you posting that is what got that thread closed.


----------



## daArch

I hate it when people cross a line, appropriate corrective action is taken, and they say "WTF"


----------



## slinger58

RH said:


> I think you posting that is what got that thread closed.


Yup, if I were a mod, I'd close a thread for that.:jester:


----------



## richmondpainting

daArch said:


> I hate it when people cross a line, appropriate corrective action is taken, and they say "WTF"


Why is it closed ?pm message me if you feel the need


----------



## Steve Richards

One of my granddaughters is a fan..so I'll be shopping for some Bieber-bellia this Christmas.
It's nice to know which member here I can ask about such things.


----------



## slinger58

Steve Richards said:


> One of my granddaughters is a fan..so I'll be shopping for some Bieber-bellia this Christmas.
> It's nice to know which member here I can ask about such things.


Bet he can hook you up with some concert tickets, too.
The benefits of being a PT member are endless.


----------



## daArch

richmondpainting said:


> Why is it closed ?pm message me if you feel the need


read Dean's post. He explains it in plain English. And was thanked for it.


----------



## richmondpainting

daArch said:


> read Dean's post. He explains it in plain English. And was thanked for it.


He's talking about cheating or something. ...what does that have yo do with anything ?


----------



## daArch

richmondpainting said:


> He's talking about cheating or something. ...what does that have yo do with anything ?


Sorry, we must be talking about two different threads. The "Started at a new company. Need advice." was closed because the line had been crossed.

What thread are you talking about ?


----------



## richmondpainting

daArch said:


> Sorry, we must be talking about two different threads. The "Started at a new company. Need advice." was closed because the line had been crossed.
> 
> What thread are you talking about ?


Yes...what line was crossed tho ?


----------



## DeanV

The main reason for closing was the stripper talk crosses the family friendly line.

The complete disregard for ethical business practices is also pushing the limits.

Sometimes I think members here are trying to make our industry look bad.


----------



## richmondpainting

DeanV said:


> The main reason for closing was the stripper talk crosses the family friendly line.
> 
> The complete disregard for ethical business practices is also pushing the limits.
> 
> Sometimes I think members here are trying to make our industry look bad.


I don't see it....I can kinda see the stripper thing but not really....

And I just took s "business ethics" class as my last college class. ...and I don't see any issues....

Why was my new thread closed? Definitely no issues there....


----------



## Repaint Florida

richmondpainting said:


> I don't see it....I can kinda see the stripper thing but not really....
> 
> And I just took s "business ethics" class as my last college class. ...and I don't see any issues....
> 
> Why was my new thread closed? Definitely no issues there....


did you pass the class?


----------



## richmondpainting

Repaint Florida said:


> did you pass the class?


I graduate december 14th with an associstes in business management. I decided to stop and not pursue the bachelor's degree...I decided half way thru that I enjoy what I do and have no intrest in corporate America. ...I'd rather build myself then another company


----------



## CApainter

richmondpainting said:


> I graduate december 14th with an associstes in business management. I decided to stop and not pursue the bachelor's degree...I decided half way thru that I enjoy what I do and have no intrest in corporate America. ...I'd rather build myself then another company


Congratulations! That's quite an accomplishment given your spelling (associstes? :blink sucks ass.

Just bustin' your balls playa! Seriously Congratulations. (If you're for real)


----------



## richmondpainting

CApainter said:


> Congratulations! That's quite an accomplishment given your spelling (associstes? :blink sucks ass.
> 
> Just bustin' your balls playa! Seriously Congratulations. (If you're for real)


Definitely have to post s pic lol


----------



## Hines Painting

richmondpainting said:


> I hate when threads get closed and you don't know why......if some csn explain it would be appreciated. ..pm me


I think it was closed because you basically said-

"I know the union is corrupt, so I want to be even more corrupt so I can be bigger than them."

I hate unions. They are all corrupt and are (slowly causing) the downfall of America. Not taking a stab at you, just stating a fact (about unions). 

And telling you how your post read.


----------



## CApainter

Hines Painting said:


> I think it was closed because you basically said-
> 
> "I know the union is corrupt, so I want to be even more corrupt so I can be bigger than them."
> 
> I hate unions. They are all corrupt and are (slowly causing) the downfall of America. Not taking a stab at you, just stating a fact (about unions).
> 
> And telling you how your post read.


I think that richmond had a legitimate reason to post that comment based on _his_ experience. The thread didn't deserve to be closed in my opinion. I actually believe richmond was being as honest as he has ever been, and it could have developed into an interesting conversation.


----------



## richmondpainting

Hines Painting said:


> I think it was closed because you basically said-
> 
> "I know the union is corrupt, so I want to be even more corrupt so I can be bigger than them."
> 
> I hate unions. They are all corrupt and are (slowly causing) the downfall of America. Not taking a stab at you, just stating a fact (about unions).
> 
> And telling you how your post read.


I was first explaining my past and second trying to show if big union companies aren't doing everything by the books...why should I believe everyone here is? ..people cut corners...have loop holes and its not wrong its how business is ran and survives and grows....I'm not trying to make anyone or our industry look bad. ..I just think if we all shared our little secrets we could be of much more help to one another here.....especislly helping young guys or new people who are just starting there company.....


----------



## richmondpainting

And honestly I'm not even saying the union is corrupt. ...if u view it that way then whatever.....I may not care for them but there doing what they need to do to survive....everyone should....


----------



## Hines Painting

richmondpainting said:


> I was first explaining my past and second trying to show if big union companies aren't doing everything by the books...why should I believe everyone here is? ..people cut corners...have loop holes and its not wrong its how business is ran and survives and grows....I'm not trying to make anyone or our industry look bad. ..I just think if we all shared our little secrets we could be of much more help to one another here.....especislly helping young guys or new people who are just starting there company.....



I understand where you're coming from. But the more you try to do "under the radar" the bigger risk you are putting yourself at. If I'm going to work extremely hard to establish my business; I'm certainly going to make sure I'm not putting it at risk for things that shouldn't be putting it at risk in the first place. 

But I'm also an individual who values honesty in general. I personally don't feel comfortable trying to circumvent certain things just to get ahead. Some rules are dumb, but I'm not going to permanently break them; because, also, I honestly think it's less profitable in the long run.

The beginning is when you have to build the foundation, morals and integrity that your business will stand on. It's too hard to try to change them once you get the ball rolling.


----------



## epretot

I hate when Richmond snorts a line before logging into Paint Talk.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I hate when the gallon of Guardz tips over at the end of the day.


----------



## Hines Painting

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I hate when the gallon of Guardz tips over at the end of the day.


Just leave it, it dries clear


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Hines Painting said:


> Just leave it, it dries clear


Ya know, I actually wondered how it would look if I did that. But we cleaned it all up as we should have. Of course it was the last trip to the truck, and then disaster.


----------



## Hines Painting

Depending on the parking lot I would have seriously considered just grabbing a roller and rolling it out smooth.


----------



## RH

I hate that Richmond makes his guys work sixteen hour days while he farts around on PT all day.


----------



## Bender

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ya know, I actually wondered how it would look if I did that. But we cleaned it all up as we should have. Of course it was the last trip to the truck, and then disaster.


 Inevitably


----------



## richmondpainting

RH said:


> I hate that Richmond makes his guys work sixteen hour days while he farts around on PT all day.


I'm deer hunting...hintz the abnormal amount of posts this week lol


----------



## joe painter

I hated it the other day when the regular customer said his wife wanted me to sharpen my pencil..........and then he showed me her new mercedes!!


----------



## Hines Painting

richmondpainting said:


> I'm deer hunting...hintz the abnormal amount of posts this week lol


Where you hunting at?


----------



## ridesarize

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I hate when the gallon of Guardz tips over at the end of the day.


Dang, did you just buy all those clothes this morning? Those are way too clean man! Nothing but gardz on boots now.


----------



## Workaholic

ridesarize said:


> Dang, did you just buy all those clothes this morning? Those are way too clean man! Nothing but gardz on boots now.


Paul is such a pro that the paint splatters avoid his ass.


----------



## wje

slinger58 said:


> You didn't hear the train coming ? :jester:


I was sitting at the railway crossing with the bells and red lights flashing.. just hoped my truck wouldn't stall that's all.. :yes:


----------



## chrisn

richmondpainting said:


> I'm deer hunting...hintz the abnormal amount of posts this week lol


 
Soooooo, your on vacation bitching about your guys don't like working 16 hour days and not getting properly paid? NICE


----------



## richmondpainting

Hines Painting said:


> Where you hunting at?


Up by lacrosse


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

Joeb3rg said:


> When you are on a job site with nothing but a "port-o-potty", & it's 30 degrees out. Oh my poor coin purse .



You should try this port-o-potty out. And, yes I did use it.


----------



## chrisn

richmondpainting said:


> Up by lacrosse


 
you can ignore me all you want:thumbsup:


----------



## Bender

I hate that I don't have Sam's phone number.


----------



## daArch

I hate using Pete's port-o-potty and realizing my ass has been * "Flicked" *- in a manner of speaking











Pass me the warm water please !


----------



## Joeb3rg

Pete the Painter said:


> You should try this port-o-potty out. And, yes I did use it.


MY GOD. I'd do it if I had to . Haha. I gives you props my friend .


----------



## RH

daArch said:


> I hate using Pete's port-o-potty and realizing my ass has been * "Flicked" *- in a manner of speaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pass me the warm water please !


A real man wouldn't need water... :whistling2:


----------



## epretot

I hate when this happens:

HO: What time will you be finished.

Me: Between 4:30 and 5:00

HO: Great! We will settle up when I return from running errands.

HO: I'm calling to let you know I won't be back until 6:00. Can you lock up when you leave.

Me: Sure. I will leave an invoice on the table.


----------



## Gough

epretot said:


> I hate when this happens:
> 
> HO: What time will you be finished.
> 
> Me: Between 4:30 and 5:00
> 
> HO: Great! We will settle up when I return from running errands.
> 
> HO: I'm calling to let you know I won't be back until 6:00. Can you lock up when you leave.
> 
> Me: Sure. I will leave an invoice on the table.


Not as bad as, "We're leaving for Sweden for three weeks. If you cold lock up tomorrow when you finish, that would be great. We'll get a check to you when we get back". Wait that one out...check bounces. Three weeks later, we finally get things settled. 

It was the check that made the summer, but I sure hated the waiting.


----------



## Ole34

epretot said:


> I hate when this happens: HO: What time will you be finished. Me: Between 4:30 and 5:00 HO: Great! We will settle up when I return from running errands. HO: I'm calling to let you know I won't be back until 6:00. Can you lock up when you leave. Me: Sure. I will leave an invoice on the table.


Always tell them noon ... Then get your money when they walk in around 2:00


----------



## daArch

I'm convince HO's are in a different time dimension than we are.

"I'm going out for an hour" means at LEAST three hours

I hate it when you are at a home EXACTLY when you said you would be and as the cleaning lady lets you in, says the HO has JUST stepped into the shower.


----------



## Steve Richards

I hate overhearing my wife on the phone (less than a week before Thanksgiving), say; "Sure, the more the merrier!"..and being pretty sure she's not talking about beer.


----------



## daArch

Steve Richards said:


> I hate overhearing my wife on the phone (less than a week before Thanksgiving), say; "Sure, the more the merrier!"..and being pretty sure she's not talking about beer.


Egg Nog season starts early at the Richards house


----------



## Steve Richards

Arch-nog is too expensive to share with a houseful of people.

..especially when (apparently) I won't even know some of them.


----------



## epretot

Steve Richards said:


> Arch-nog is too expensive to share with a houseful of people.
> 
> ..especially when (apparently) I won't even know some of them.


Egg-nog is gross! I can't imagine how bad Arch-nog is.


----------



## Steve Richards

epretot said:


> Egg-nog is gross! I can't imagine how bad Arch-nog is.


I never liked eggnog much either.

Hopefully Arch will be kind enough to re-post the recipe in a gesture of goodwill and to add to all of our holiday enjoyment..and/or lack thereof.


----------



## daArch

Steve Richards said:


> I never liked eggnog much either.
> 
> Hopefully Arch will be kind enough to re-post the recipe in a gesture of goodwill and to add to all of our holiday enjoyment..and/or lack thereof.


Here's the thread, post # 2 has a couple of variations of the recipe

http://www.painttalk.com/f14/daarch-21761/


----------



## spektrum

I hate when contractors try to blame you for problems you cannot control.

weather here very hot in summer (+30c) to super crazy cold in winter (-40c), then your caulking has cracked, or walls you floated out after removing wallcoverings cracked as a house drys out when the heat is turned up in the winter....


----------



## richmondpainting

I hate when my dad tells me to STOP shooting deer! Lol...but when have I ever listened...lol....


----------



## Hines Painting

What are you shooting? Is that the savage axis/edge? I bought one a couple years ago to start hunting and never got around to it.


----------



## richmondpainting

Hines Painting said:


> What are you shooting? Is that the savage axis/edge? I bought one a couple years ago to start hunting and never got around to it.


12 gauge mossberg....


----------



## Ole34

richmondpainting said:


> I hate when my dad tells me to STOP shooting deer! Lol...but when have I ever listened...lol....
> View attachment 20530




******* 3-some ?...................lol


----------



## richmondpainting

Ole34 said:


> ******* 3-some ?...................lol


Lol....thats the last thing iam....I hate country music passionately. ?..lol...and red trucks


----------



## Gwarel

I hate when I drop my van off for an oil change and repair a slow leak in the rear tire and by the end of the day I've run up a bill for $1K.


----------



## Workaholic

Ole34 said:


> ******* 3-some ?...................lol


Ewww


----------



## ridesarize

simplycovered said:


> I guess I'm one of the few, but I tend to buy the 3x's by Norton, if you're gonna bother sanding, you want paper that has cutting edge beyond one minute. Anyhow I hate getting free coffee's with lot's of double cream from the customer and he has just recently removed all the toilets including the horrid basement one, and he doesn't want us to use his fresh new toilets because we might dirty them. I hate porta potties sitting thirty feet away in a sea of mud and I'm supposed to keep my boots clean ?


Bring slip ons for outhouse trip or to work inside.


----------



## ridesarize

Bender said:


> Also, I think I'm going to add that picture to the 'show me your straight lines' thread :jester:


I was going to ask,what is that? A cut line or skid marks in your tighty whities?


----------



## Northwest_painter

richmondpainting said:


> I hate when my dad tells me to STOP shooting deer! Lol...but when have I ever listened...lol....
> View attachment 20530


Nice that you can have more then one deer a year.


----------



## Toolnut

Ohio was also 1 deer a year here in Fla its as many as you want.


----------



## richmondpainting

Northwest_painter said:


> Nice that you can have more then one deer a year.


I think they should close gun season for a year....you get one anterless and one buck tag


----------



## Ole34

I hate when people make a post then I reply to it without quotes then they go back an edit the post but my reply stays then I look like a nut when somebody comes along an reads it lol


----------



## Paradigmzz

Ole34 said:


> I hate when people make a post then I reply to it without quotes then they go back an edit the post but my reply stays then I look like a nut when somebody comes along an reads it lol


I saw it. You got a witness. 5k-8k each with an offer for 13500 is way different than 5-8 with an offer of 13 bucks....

(Hell I was gonna hit you up for a loan, or at the least a beer and a cheese steak...)


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate when I wash my hair and still have primer in it.


----------



## Workaholic

fauxlynn said:


> I hate when I wash my hair and still have primer in it.


Could be worse. :laughing:


----------



## fauxlynn

Workaholic said:


> Could be worse. :laughing:


Or better, depending on your perspective.


----------



## Ole34

What conversation exists where at the end this type if situation is acceptable ???


----------



## Gough

Ole34 said:


> What conversation exists where at the end this type if situation is acceptable ???
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20829


Ole, that could be a whole new thread, like a Painttalk Hall of Shame.


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate when I talk myself into being snowed out and I probably shouldn't have. Feel like I'm cutting class.


----------



## RH

fauxlynn said:


> I hate when I talk myself into being snowed out and I probably shouldn't have. Feel like I'm cutting class.


I know the feeling. We have had extremely low temps and icy/snowy conditions here for almost a week. Have to take the Highlander to work today with chains on .


----------



## Ole34

Probably not gonna help our image if I tried to drink this while the guy wasn't lookin huh?


----------



## Ole34

Gough said:


> Ole, that could be a whole new thread, like a Painttalk Hall of Shame.


 Did I mention it's next door to benjamen Moore?... Somebody's got balls


----------



## Ole34

Of all colors ...RED... Red is one of those colors where you just go "hold up were doin red" an make sure everything's tight so there's no problems


----------



## Gough

Ole34 said:


> Did I mention it's next door to benjamen Moore?... Somebody's got balls


I guess they're not trying to get a referral from the neighbors


----------



## kdpaint

Aw man, I meant to get a picture, but at a higher end "decorator/paint store," (you know the type, expensive wall coverings, salespeople with serious bling/degrees in art) I walked by and noticed possibly some of the worst window painting I have ever seen, as well as terrible urethane caulking, with green paint all over nice granite storefront. I never go there...


----------



## Ole34

I'm debating on whether or not to tip the homeowners. After all they did save me some time by putting up the samples


----------



## Gough

Ole34 said:


> I'm debating on whether or not to tip the homeowners. After all they did save me some time by putting up the samples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20831


We've had clients put up such nasty samples that we had to prime and skimcoat the wall before we painted. The roller tracks and drools were so ****ounced that they would have telegraphed through the top coats.

I like to tell clients that it costs more if they help.



EDIT: that should read p-r-o-nounced, stupid filter. Will it catch ****?


----------



## Ole34

Probably the one thing that's bugs me the most in life food wise..... Fatty bacon


----------



## fauxlynn

Ole34 said:


> Probably the one thing that's bugs me the most in life food wise..... Fatty bacon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20836



You and your food,lol...


----------



## harmonicarocks

I hate it when it takes my van 20 minutes to warm up in the morning, and my job is 18 minutes away.


----------



## mudbone

RH said:


> I know the feeling. We have had extremely low temps and icy/snowy conditions here for almost a week. Have to take the Highlander to work today with chains on .


dog chains?:whistling2:


----------



## benthepainter

I hate when yesterday I went to do my laps at the local pool 10laps in then some **** head decides to jump in my lap lane and do bloody water aerobics 

I hate that


----------



## harmonicarocks

I hate it when I always lose my new 5 n 1, NEVER one of the old ones that are rounded on the edges.


----------



## epretot

I hate when this happens


----------



## kdpaint

Ewwwwwwwwwwww. Gotta hate that.


----------



## Gough

epretot said:


> I hate when this happens


Could be worse, it could be your phone.


----------



## epretot

Gough said:


> Could be worse, it could be your phone.


Did that once as well.


----------



## RH

Gough said:


> Could be worse, it could be your phone.


Yeah, or truck keys.


----------



## harmonicarocks

Bummer!


epretot said:


> I hate when this happens


----------



## epretot

I always have the phone cocked between my ear and shoulder when trying to roll a wall. I'm sure others do it as well.

One wrong movement and the phone could easily land in a cut pot or pan.


----------



## Sully

Well this ones new... I hate it!


----------



## Ole34

Sully said:


> Well this ones new... I hate it!


 I've had people tell me not to use their bathroom but never tell me to use the kids potty .. That sucks man


----------



## Gough

Sully said:


> View attachment 20875
> 
> 
> Well this ones new... I hate it!


This is always a problem when you share the job with sheetrockers, but at least they're learning.


----------



## Repaint Florida

i hate when i get a fake $100.00 bill ... from the bank 💩


----------



## Brian339

Repaint Florida said:


> i hate when i get a fake $100.00 bill ... from the bank 💩


If that should ever happen let me know. I collect them. Ill be happy to sway fake for real. I am totally serious.


----------



## harmonicarocks

epretot said:


> I always have the phone cocked between my ear and shoulder when trying to roll a wall. I'm sure others do it as well.
> 
> One wrong movement and the phone could easily land in a cut pot or pan.


Or the 5 gal. bucket as some prefer.


----------



## harmonicarocks

I hate it when I mix up 5 times too much quick-set than what I need when patching holes.


----------



## aaron61

harmonicarocks said:


> I hate it when I mix up 5 times too much quick-set than what I need when patching holes.


Or get to much water in it at the last minute when that's all you have left!


----------



## slinger58

harmonicarocks said:


> I hate it when I mix up 5 times too much quick-set than what I need when patching holes.


Better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ole34

And now my day is complete !


----------



## Wolfgang

Learned a long time ago to keep an extra couple wingnuts on hand. Only because it has happened to me.


----------



## Bender

Wolfgang said:


> Learned a long time ago to keep an extra couple wingnuts on hand. Only because it has happened to me.


No problem around here:whistling2:


----------



## madochio

I hate it when I am bored out of my mind then remember paint talk
I hate it when I forget my password for paint talk
I hate it when I forget my email
I hate it when I forget my password for my email 
I hate it when every one is computer savoy and I am not


----------



## RH

Bender said:


> No problem around here:whistling2:


Same with us. We always have an abundance of wing nuts in our operation. :yes:


----------



## harmonicarocks

I hate it when I cut my finger on the tack strip, when sanding baseboard.


----------



## jr.sr. painting

I hate it when I forget to take the mud inside and leave it in the van and the next morning it's nearly frozen solid


----------



## Monstertruck

Ole34 said:


> And now my day is complete !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20893


Friday the 13th Baby!:thumbup:


----------



## Monstertruck

Wolfgang said:


> *Learned a long time ago to keep an extra couple wingnuts on hand*. Only because it has happened to me.


How much do you pay them?:blink:


----------



## Bender

I HATE Christmas music


----------



## Susan

Monstertruck said:


> Friday the 13th Baby!:thumbup:


Got a flat on the way home around 8:30pm. It was awesome.


----------



## McGregor

I hate it when the HO says to take your time, and then rushes you the whole time afterward.

I hate it when the HO's wife is giving me looks and making for an awkward situation in front of me and her husband.

I hate it when my extension ladder is a few feet shorter than I need.

I hate it when I am treated like just the painter and not a person.

I hate it when I have better ideas than the HO and they get mad.

I hate it when I get to know the HO way more than I would have liked, thought they were nice, turns out they were faking, really assholes.

And I really hate it, when the HO acts like I am charging him too much money the whole time I am working there even though we agreed to the price before I started.

I hate it when they say they don't like the color right after the last stroke.

Etc.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I HATE Christmas cards full of glitter.


----------



## harmonicarocks

McGregor said:


> I hate it when the HO says to take your time, and then rushes you the whole time afterward.
> 
> I hate it when the HO's wife is giving me looks and making for an awkward situation in front of me and her husband.
> 
> I hate it when my extension ladder is a few feet shorter than I need.
> 
> I hate it when I am treated like just the painter and not a person.
> 
> I hate it when I have better ideas than the HO and they get mad.
> 
> I hate it when I get to know the HO way more than I would have liked, thought they were nice, turns out they were faking, really assholes.
> 
> And I really hate it, when the HO acts like I am charging him too much money the whole time I am working there even though we agreed to the price before I started.
> 
> I hate it when they say they don't like the color right after the last stroke.
> 
> Etc.


Rough week?


----------



## Gough

McGregor said:


> I hate it when they say they don't like the color right after the last stroke.


I had managed to repress the memory of a client who told us that...right after we finished the second coat...on his house. Thanks for bringing THAT up.


----------



## harmonicarocks

I hate waking up at 7AM on Saturday.


----------



## RH

Rbriggs82 said:


> I HATE Christmas cards full of glitter.


Yeah, glitter should only be where it belongs - on popcorn ceilings. :yes:


----------



## Gough

RH said:


> Yeah, glitter should only be where it belongs - on popcorn ceilings. :yes:


They still make these???

http://www.krafttool.com/popup.aspx?src=images/Product/large/DC615.jpg


I was hoping to sell mine for a fortune and retire.:no:


----------



## RH

Gough said:


> They still make these???
> 
> http://www.krafttool.com/popup.aspx?src=images/Product/large/DC615.jpg
> 
> 
> I was hoping to sell mine for a fortune and retire.:no:


Hold on to it. If avacado green appliances can make a comeback...

My folks built a house in the early sixties and it had a glittered popcorn ceiling in the living room. They were so proud of that. :001_unsure:


----------



## chrisn

harmonicarocks said:


> I hate waking up at 7AM on Saturday.


 
sleeping in?:blink:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

chrisn said:


> sleeping in?:blink:


Slackers.


----------



## Repaint Florida

harmonicarocks said:


> I hate waking up at 7AM on Saturday.


i hate getting home at 7:00 am on a Saturday after a night out


----------



## daArch

Repaint Florida said:


> i hate getting home at 7:00 am on a Saturday after a night out


better than at 7:00 am on a Monday


----------



## harmonicarocks

chrisn said:


> sleeping in?:blink:


Oh yea!


----------



## Ole34

Would hate to be living here during a storm


----------



## chrisn

Ole34 said:


> Would hate to be living here during a storm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20955


 I would hate to be living there, period.....


----------



## RH

Ole34 said:


> Would hate to be living here during a storm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20955


Wonder where they feel like going when they want to eat out?


----------



## RH

I hate that your shoe lace will always break when you are in a hurry to be somewhere.

I hate that the zippered carrying cases snow chains come in aren't big enough for you to easily put the chains back in after you've used them. Sure, some machine, or a person who packs 300 sets of them a day at the factory, can do it just fine - but me? C'mon, can't they make em' just a _little_ bit bigger?:cursing:


----------



## McGregor

The ultimate I hate for sure:

When you are almost finished the job, and the HO tries to start adding in for free a whole bunch of knit picky stuff that can add another day, or even two. At that point, I may have to tell them it will cost them may money. The HO has been being friendly, trying to butter me up the whole time I have been working there, JUST to get to to do more detailed free stuff that he has been planning the whole time. Makes the whole job go sour right at the end.


----------



## McGregor

One more ultimate one. 

When you work on an old f-ed up house, and it looks ten times better. And you ask the HO if it looks good and he says abruptly start pointing out all your imperfections and says or acts like the job is crap, basically working for a perfectionist who thinks that you can make a house which has been a rent house since the 1920's look brand new straight off the lot. 

I have no problem doing that, for the right price, but they usually act laid back and tell you it does not have to be perfect at all, until you are finished. 

I add an extra 20% for perfectionists at least, but some times they lie while you bid, pretending they just want you to throw a coat of paint of it. 

If it is too bad, like being a dick to me as soon as I show up, I give them the F-you price, like $10,000 for a $3500 exterior, that way, if they take it, I will put up with them with a smile on my face, and if they don't, then I still win, either way. Haha...


----------



## RH

McGregor said:


> One more ultimate one.
> 
> When you work on an old f-ed up house, and it looks ten times better. And you ask the HO if it looks good and he says abruptly start pointing out all your imperfections and says or acts like the job is crap, basically working for a perfectionist who thinks that you can make a house which has been a rent house since the 1920's look brand new straight off the lot.
> 
> I have no problem doing that, for the right price, but they usually act laid back and tell you it does not have to be perfect at all, until you are finished.
> 
> I add an extra 20% for perfectionists at least, but some times they lie while you bid, pretending they just want you to throw a coat of paint of it.
> 
> If it is too bad, like being a dick to me as soon as I show up, I give them the F-you price, like $10,000 for a $3500 exterior, that way, if they take it, I will put up with them with a smile on my face, and if they don't, then I still win, either way. Haha...


Am wrapping up a similar one this week. 

Not a rental but a heavily lived in residence. Place was a mess - not painted for thirty years and then poorly. Trim was in terrible shape. The entire place was dirty, cracks in the walls everywhere, holes galore. Owner squawked big time when I gave her the price the first time so some alterations were made. My mistake - I should have just walked. Now, in the home stretch, she's "finding" all these things she wants fixed. Don't get me wrong, we did a very nice job on this place and most people would be thrilled with the transformation. But not this one. I would just shake my head at some of the things she's bringing up except that my neck is already sore from the contortions I have to go through to see some of these issues - let alone fix them. Looking forward to my Christmas break.


----------



## Gough

RH said:


> I hate that your shoe lace will always break when you are in a hurry to be somewhere.
> 
> I hate that the zippered carrying cases snow chains come in aren't big enough for you to easily put the chains back in after you've used them. Sure, some machine, or a person who packs 300 sets of them a day at the factory, can do it just fine - but me? C'mon, can't they make em' just a _little_ bit bigger?:cursing:


Sure, blame Les Schwab.


----------



## Ole34

RH said:


> Am wrapping up a similar one this week.
> 
> Not a rental but a heavily lived in residence. Place was a mess - not painted for thirty years and then poorly. Trim was in terrible shape. The entire place was dirty, cracks in the walls everywhere, holes galore. Owner squawked big time when I gave her the price the first time so some alterations were made. My mistake - I should have just walked. Now, in the home stretch, she's "finding" all these things she wants fixed. Don't get me wrong, we did a very nice job on this place and most people would be thrilled with the transformation. But not this one. I would just shake my head at some of the things she's bringing up except that my neck is already sore from the contortions I have to go through to see some of these issues - let alone fix them. Looking forward to my Christmas break.


Old re-paints can be brutal. The bEst is when they go with a lot of colors an expect all of the lines to be sharp without the added cost to redo the corners


----------



## robladd

Flying back to work today the young man that sat next to me was hung over so asked " how hung over are you?" He mumbles " extremely "

So he says he has been "Clubbing" all night. He passes out right after take off.

Somewhere over New Mexico he reposition to the hunched over position.


















I hate having to get the motion sickness bag ready.


----------



## fauxlynn

Umm, yeah


----------



## Workaholic

lol at least they were not submerged.


----------



## slinger58

That wouldn't happen if you rolled out of a fiver. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic

slinger58 said:


> That wouldn't happen if you rolled out of a fiver. :jester:


Classic debate.


----------



## fauxlynn

slinger58 said:


> That wouldn't happen if you rolled out of a fiver. :jester:


I don't even know what that means since I am not a straight painter, not even my job AND I wasn't even using the damn glasses, they were just on top of my head. I looked up at the wall and....lol


----------



## slinger58

Workaholic said:


> Classic debate.


Yep. True sign of boredom.


----------



## fauxlynn

slinger58 said:


> Yep. True sign of boredom.


Maybe he's bored with you.... but I know otherwise.... Now don't go runnin' off Mr. Biscuit. How have you been? What do I need to learn about fivers?, I want to learn...


----------



## slinger58

Lol. The fiver vs. pan debate is true boredom. 
Been all good here , Lynn. Weather is crazy, high mid 40's today; next week getting into the low 70's again.:blink:


----------



## fauxlynn

slinger58 said:


> Lol. The fiver vs. pan debate is true boredom.
> Been all good here , Lynn. Weather is crazy, high mid 40's today; next week getting into the low 70's again.:blink:


Glad to hear things are good.
I don't even get how you can roll out of a fiver, what you dip the roller? that sounds like a mess,lol.

Weather is crazy all over, but I love it!I want it to snow again,lol.
I still hate wearing glasses, but you were right, I am slowly getting used to them.


----------



## slinger58

Sometimes it's like Grand Central Station here, just had a short visit from my oldest.
Yeah, ya get used to the glasses and after that you can't do without them.


----------



## RH

fauxlynn said:


> Glad to hear things are good.
> I don't even get how you can roll out of a fiver, what you dip the roller? that sounds like a mess,lol.
> 
> Weather is crazy all over, but I love it!I want it to snow again,lol.
> I still hate wearing glasses, but you were right, I am slowly getting used to them.


Here ya' go...


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

RH said:


> Here ya' go...


You've changed my life....


----------



## Paradigmzz

I hate when I have the flu. Havent gotten out of bed since Saturday evening....


----------



## RH

Schmidt & Co. said:


> You've changed my life....


Yeah, I'm that kind of guy.


----------



## harmonicarocks

RH said:


> Here ya' go...


You forgot to show the trail of paint from the bucket to the wall!


----------



## harmonicarocks

fauxlynn said:


> Umm, yeah
> View attachment 20992


LOL, kinda made a spectacle of yourself.


----------



## harmonicarocks

I hate it when I'm caulking, and I set the gun down for just a minute and it leaves a big deposit on the carpet.


----------



## slinger58

harmonicarocks said:


> You forgot to show the trail of paint from the bucket to the wall!


So you're a pan man, ain't ya?:whistling2:


----------



## harmonicarocks

slinger58 said:


> So you're a pan man, ain't ya?:whistling2:


Guilty!


----------



## slinger58

I think it depends on how you learn in the beginning. I started using a five when I was new to painting and that's how I do it today. 
Whatever works for ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyPainter

slinger58 said:


> I think it depends on how you learn in the beginning. I started using a five when I was new to painting and that's how I do it today. Whatever works for ya. :thumbsup:


Same here. Always with a grid and a five. Unless using something over 9".


----------



## chrisn

harmonicarocks said:


> I hate it when I'm caulking, and I set the gun down for just a minute and it leaves a big deposit on the carpet.


with a QUALITY caulking gun, you would, could avoid this:whistling2:


----------



## benthepainter

I Hate When I have only been fishing once this year and my last job is down by my local George's River


----------



## harmonicarocks

chrisn said:


> with a QUALITY caulking gun, you would, could avoid this:whistling2:


What do you consider quality? I paid around $12 for this dripless gun.


----------



## Monstertruck

benthepainter said:


> I Hate When I* have only been fishing once this year* and my last job is down by my local George's River


Have you lost your mind?:blink:


----------



## chrisn

harmonicarocks said:


> What do you consider quality? I paid around $12 for this dripless gun.


 
sounds about right price wise but apparently the "dripless" aspect is lacking


----------



## Jmayspaint

harmonicarocks said:


> What do you consider quality? I paid around $12 for this dripless gun.


That's about twice as much as I usually spend on one

I do hate it when a tube of caulk has an air bubble in it and it won't stop coming out. usually doesn't have anything to do with the gun.


----------



## mudbone

slinger58 said:


> I think it depends on how you learn in the beginning. I started using a five when I was new to painting and that's how I do it today.
> Whatever works for ya. :thumbsup:


Either way things seem to always "pan"out!:whistling2:


----------



## epretot

Jmayspaint said:


> That's about twice as much as I usually spend on one
> 
> I do hate it when a tube of caulk has an air bubble in it and it won't stop
> coming out. usually doesn't have anything to do with the gun.


I have some many leaky tubes I complained to my rep. He said it's because they are vacuum sealed.


----------



## Jmayspaint

epretot said:


> I have some many leaky tubes I complained to my rep. He said it's because they are vacuum sealed.



I have had it happen with a couple different brands. Sometimes a whole case can be screwed up. 
I suspect temperature change can cause it too.


----------



## RH

epretot said:


> I have some many leaky tubes I complained to my rep. He said it's because they are vacuum sealed.


Or an age thing.


----------



## McGregor

I hate it when I get on the scaffolding way up high, and the spray rig is not plugged in or turned on. Or, I forgot something, or two, and I need to climb all the way down to get it...

Also, when I forget to put in the tip on my spray gun and it blast a blast of paint all over where I aimed, F---!


----------



## Clearlycut

I hate it when some else has to borrow one if my brushes.


----------



## ridesarize

I hate it when someone doesn't pay me for borrowing my brushes.


----------



## Paradigmzz

benthepainter said:


> I Hate When I have only been fishing once this year and my last job is down by my local George's River


I hate it when someone else has to drive me to work. (I see from your first picture you are sitting on the passenger side of your TRUCK:jester


----------



## Gough

Paradigmzz said:


> I hate it when someone else has to drive me to work. (I see from your first picture you are sitting on the passenger side of your TRUCK:jester


Shades of the old joke: why did the Siamese twins move to Australia?


----------



## harmonicarocks

I hate when I spill coffee on my bid sheets.


----------



## CApainter

I hate when I don't have anything planned for a weekend. It takes a tremendous amount of energy and resources to get absolutely nothing done on a Saturday.

However, I think I'll create a little project called *S**ettiing Up XBox For New Call Of Duty Ghost Game, * since I just recently centralized all of my communications cables. This will be a challenge!


----------



## RH

Do you have "Ghost" yet? Thinking of getting it as a post December 25th gift to myself.


----------



## CApainter

RH said:


> Do you have "Ghost" yet? Thinking of getting it as a post December 25th gift to myself.


It'll be in my stocking come Christmas day! That is if my letter to Santa arrived in time.


----------



## DONZI

The 2 things I HATE the most are, New construction painting when the home owner starts putting blue tape all over before your finished! Also, when you schedule a small one day job and half way thru, they say " well while your here can you paint this too!


----------



## daArch

I hate when decorating the christmas tree, and you see a spot that is glaringly bare, so you turn to pick out the PERFECT ornament, and then when you turn back around to hang it, can't find that spot 

I swear Jake musta put something in MY spot 

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Sully

I Hate When people schedule estimates, ask you to call when you're a half hour away and cancel when you do.... Stinkin holidays! Hopefully the 1:30 doesn't follow the trend!


----------



## RH

Sully said:


> I Hate When people schedule estimates, ask you to call when you're a half hour away and cancel when you do.... Stinkin holidays! Hopefully the 1:30 doesn't follow the trend!


Had one like that a few years ago that still ticks me off. I got a little mixed up on their location and called them for directions about five minutes before I was supposed to be there. THAT'S when she told me they had decided to cancel. I was very much, "WTF???". :blink:


----------



## Gough

Sully said:


> I Hate When people schedule estimates, ask you to call when you're a half hour away and cancel when you do.... Stinkin holidays! Hopefully the 1:30 doesn't follow the trend!


You guys paint at places 30 minutes away??? :whistling2:


----------



## RH

Gough said:


> You guys paint at places 30 minutes away??? :whistling2:


I thought exactly the same thing. You and I are likely no more than 10 minutes away from most of our jobs.


----------



## Gough

RH said:


> I thought exactly the same thing. You and I are likely no more than 10 minutes away from most of our jobs.


Ten minutes and I'm in another state.

No, not confusion.


----------



## Sully

RH said:


> I thought exactly the same thing. You and I are likely no more than 10 minutes away from most of our jobs.


Dude I drive 45 mins on average. It's just where the paying customers are. I'll be moving closer in the future.


----------



## daArch

I got a call the other day,. two hours AFTER I said I'd call when I was through with another estimate. 
"You don't need to stop by our house to look at the living room"

"Oh, OK." Says I who had already decided to blow THEM off.


----------



## daArch

Gough said:


> Ten minutes and I'm in another state.


That happens to Steve Richards every time he flicks his Bic :whistling2: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisn

Gough said:


> Ten minutes and I'm in another state.
> 
> No, not confusion.


only 5 minutes for me:whistling2:


----------



## Ole34

nothing like being to cheap to buy colored ink then trying to print out a map when all of the important trails are marked red and blue :whistling2:

i had the original as my backup wrapped in plastic but this was supposed to be my ''go to'' pocket reference an it didnt work out


----------



## Ole34

chrisn said:


> only 5 minutes for me:whistling2:




i cant work closer then 25-30 mins from my house an if i do ill have to sit around the corner for 15 mins just to get ready ''mentally''.


----------



## Gough

Ole34 said:


> i cant work closer then 25-30 mins from my house an if i do ill have to sit around the corner for 15 mins just to get ready ''mentally''.


I totally understand that. On the way home, I call it "decompressing". For me, it's a matter of mentally leaving work behind and shifting gears into "home" mode. Keeping the two separate worked fine for nearly 30 years...then came Painttalk.

But seriously, we found a simpler solution. We take the truck(s) to the job once and just walk back and forth.


----------



## benthepainter

Ole34 said:


> i cant work closer then 25-30 mins from my house an if i do ill have to sit around the corner for 15 mins just to get ready ''mentally''.


G'day Ole

My second last job In November 2013 : ) was like that it was about maybe 3 to 4 minutes drive from home 
I was on it for 5 weeks I was going insane I even tried to stretch out the drive by going to my Cafe which was other direction and I kid you not I then even chose another road from the cafe to the job that gets backed up with traffic just to enjoy my coffee lol

All of my work is under 30min from home I did do a job mid 2013 and it was 1.5hr drive each way loved it time to have a coffee when driving listen to some talkback radio or music : )


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate when my knees are locked out standing on top of a two ft. for 4 hours. Ouch.


----------



## Ole34

I hate sherwin Williams an all but I have to make an exception here ... Old SW print block .... Nice


----------



## South-FL-Painter

I hate when i schedule a meeting for an estimate,and the HO is not home,or pick up their phone when you call them,then they call you 3 hours later and apologize,because they totally "forgot"


----------



## Ole34

South-FL-Painter said:


> I hate when i schedule a meeting for an estimate,and the HO is not home,or pick up their phone when you call them,then they call you 3 hours later and apologize,because they totally "forgot"




at least thet didnt text you ...''forgot lol''


----------



## daArch

South-FL-Painter said:


> I hate when i schedule a meeting for an estimate,and the HO is not home,or pick up their phone when you call them,then they call you 3 hours later and apologize,because they totally "forgot"


try it when it's -15 wind chill. That's enough to REALLY (and literally) frost your ass !


----------



## prowland25

I hate when the carpenter picks up a caulk gun


----------



## daArch

just trying to make himself be what he ain't


----------



## chrisn

prowland25 said:


> I hate when the carpenter picks up a caulk gun


 
or a nail gun for that matter


----------



## Jmayspaint

........


----------



## Gough

chrisn said:


> or a nail gun for that matter


sawzall!


----------



## Ole34

If I had my truck that chair would be toast...


----------



## Ole34

I'm drooling over that nice aluminum can lol .... Notice how they even saw illegal spots? I mean really.. Saving a corner spot?


----------



## RH

Jmayspaint said:


> ........


Home of an unfiltered Pall Mall guy eh?


----------



## slinger58

Jmayspaint said:


> ........


That's sad. :no:


----------



## Clearlycut

Jmayspaint said:


> ........


Thats amazing. Lmao


----------



## Geddy

Hate it when I hafta be on the job in the morning but I'm on here till 2am.


----------



## Ole34

First time for everything.... Upside down really?


----------



## Rbriggs82

Ole34 said:


> First time for everything.... Upside down really?


That looks sooo wrong, I wonder is it was done purposely?


----------



## kdpaint

If it was on purpose, they should be beaten. By accident....beaten, as well.


----------



## Ole34

Rbriggs82 said:


> That looks sooo wrong, I wonder is it was done purposely?


its ''custom'' work


----------



## Hissing Cobra

I hate crap like that upside down piece of trim too. Unfortunately, a lot of builders are squeezing the carpenters for money and this is the type of stuff that happens in an effort to save a dollar. I see it all the time and it drives me absolutely insane! One time on a job I saw one of the carpenters take two spindles and join them together to make one long one. As you can imagine, it looked like crap! I was the one who had to come behind him to make it look somewhat presentable.


----------



## Jmayspaint

I really hate spilling coffee on new whites!
Not a good way to start the day.


----------



## Steve Richards

Jmayspaint said:


> I really hate spilling coffee on new whites!
> Not a good way to start the day.


I hate new whites.

Everyone assumes it's your first day.


----------



## Ole34

Steve Richards said:


> I hate new whites.
> 
> *Everyone assumes it's your first day*.



yeah its the whites :whistling2:


----------



## paintball head

The cable companies use 3 in screws to mount an outlet cover.


----------



## Steve Richards

I hate holding the wrong end of the brush, and dipping the handle.

I also hate not having a rag.


----------



## Ole34

i hate when my the pothook falls into the can but i cant describe the feeling i get when i look down an notice its not in the paint


----------



## Steve Richards

Steve Richards said:


> I hate holding the wrong end of the brush, and dipping the handle.


Dammit Ole, you were supposed to ask if I ever really did that.

You figured I have...didn't you

LOL


----------



## RH

Steve Richards said:


> Dammit Ole, you were supposed to ask if I ever really did that.
> 
> You figured I have...didn't you
> 
> LOL


"Did"? How about "do"? :whistling2:


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate when my client tells me I can't show up until 10:30 everyday.


----------



## paintball head

fauxlynn said:


> I hate when my client tells me I can't show up until 10:30 everyday.


That would be very tough starting that late. Not good at all, no sir.


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> I hate when my client tells me I can't show up until 10:30 everyday.


 
That "client" needs a good talking too. :whistling2:


----------



## Ole34

fauxlynn said:


> I hate when my client tells me I can't show up until 10:30 everyday.



you could always sleep over .........


----------



## mudbone

Jmayspaint said:


> I really hate spilling coffee on new whites!
> Not a good way to start the day.


dirty white boy,


----------



## Halsworth

I kinda hate how ultimately us painters are held fully responsible for the finished product. Can't hide a bad tape job, a bad drywall job, a bad trim job, paw prints on my ceilings and walls from the sparky, wear your tool belt in my hallways and hit my walls and doors and frames. Can't polish a turd! 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Repaint Florida

I hate red light cameras 

$180  fine 

i'll slam on my  brakes next time and cause a 3 car pile up 
before i get another  ticket for running a red light

sorry needed to rant


----------



## Damon T

I thought of this thread yesterday. I hate when I give a bid, and the client says "oh, is that all?! I thought it was going to be more" Put in a $4800 bid, gave it while I was there, and got that reply. I was gonna price it at $5250 but trimmed it down. Oh well. Easy money, just walls and ceilings. I won't mind if we get it. 




Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## paintball head

Repaint Florida said:


> I hate red light cameras
> 
> $180  fine
> 
> i'll slam on my  brakes next time and cause a 3 car pile up
> before i get another  ticket for running a red light
> 
> sorry needed to rant


This subject of red light cams could have its own thread. I live in the Chicago burbs some have them and some have eliminated them due to complaints.

If they make the yellow light a little bit longer I believe studies have shown there would be no need for the cams. I have also heard of some municipalities shortening the duration of the yellow light at an intersection when installing a cam at said intersection. 

I don't know if this is just a Chicago thing or nationwide, but Chicago is as dirty as it gets.

_The city of Minneapolis used them in 2005 and 2006 to catch red light runners, but the practice* was struck down by the Minnesota Supreme Court in 2007 and the cameras were deactivated.*_

http://www.ksdk.com/story/news/nation/2013/10/20/3113443/


----------



## fauxlynn

paintball head said:


> That would be very tough starting that late. Not good at all, no sir.





chrisn said:


> That "client" needs a good talking too. :whistling2:





Ole34 said:


> you could always sleep over .........


Ha, she wanted it to be 11, and I said no. 10:30 was the compromise. I'm screwed on this one, believe me. Today she had me prep the cubbie where the microwave goes, where nobody will ever see the finish. Damn.

Can't sleep over,her husband is kinda cute,lol.:thumbsup:Not that I would do that...The dog is cute too, and I wouldn't do that ,either,lol.


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> Ha, she wanted it to be 11, and I said no. 10:30 was the compromise. I'm screwed on this one, believe me. Today she had me prep the cubbie where the microwave goes, where nobody will ever see the finish. Damn.
> 
> Can't sleep over,her husband is kinda cute,lol.:thumbsup:Not that I would do that...The dog is cute too, and I wouldn't do that ,either,lol.


 
She would be payin me for the day
What kind of dog?


----------



## mudbone

Damon T said:


> I thought of this thread yesterday. I hate when I give a bid, and the client says "oh, is that all?! I thought it was going to be more" Put in a $4800 bid, gave it while I was there, and got that reply. I was gonna price it at $5250 but trimmed it down. Oh well. Easy money, just walls and ceilings. I won't mind if we get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


No that feeling! You bid for mat. and labor on a job and client says to you does this bid also include materials? You say thats for everything and they say how soon can you start?


----------



## mudbone

paintball head said:


> This subject of red light cams could have its own thread. I live in the Chicago burbs some have them and some have eliminated them due to complaints.
> 
> If they make the yellow light a little bit longer I believe studies have shown there would be no need for the cams. I have also heard of some municipalities shortening the duration of the yellow light at an intersection when installing a cam at said intersection.
> 
> I don't know if this is just a Chicago thing or nationwide, but Chicago is as dirty as it gets.
> 
> _The city of Minneapolis used them in 2005 and 2006 to catch red light runners, but the practice* was struck down by the Minnesota Supreme Court in 2007 and the cameras were deactivated.*_
> 
> http://www.ksdk.com/story/news/nation/2013/10/20/3113443/


multimillion dollar operation!


----------



## fauxlynn

chrisn said:


> She would be payin me for the day
> What kind of dog?


I don't know,some fluffy,little,white,furry,yippy thing.It has big brown eyes. Not a Bichon Friese.


----------



## Happee_grrl

I hate when people tell me I should be wearing whites. Seriously, guys, it's okay for you. That's great if you want to, but I am a woman. I don't have 7 sets of white unmentionables. I'm a painter, I like color! I'll wear whatever I want...I paint very well in jeans and a t-shirt!


----------



## Workaholic

Happee_grrl said:


> I hate when people tell me I should be wearing whites. Seriously, guys, it's okay for you. That's great if you want to, but I am a woman. I don't have 7 sets of white unmentionables. I'm a painter, I like color! I'll wear whatever I want...I paint very well in jeans and a t-shirt!


lol Elevate the trade and conform.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Workaholic said:


> lol Elevate the trade and conform.


I'm a rebel and have switched to daisy dukes for me and the crew. People remember us now.


----------



## Workaholic

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm a rebel and have switched to daisy dukes for me and the crew. People remember us now.


lmao where is my eye bleach!


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Workaholic said:


> lmao where is my eye bleach!


Think people of walmart


----------



## RCP

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm a rebel and have switched to daisy dukes for me and the crew. People remember us now.





Workaholic said:


> lmao where is my eye bleach!


Perspective, I need pics to rule.


----------



## Workaholic

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Think people of walmart


lol I did and then I stuck my cigarette in my eye to make me think of the burning pain. 

Seriously though if you can market the Daisy Dukes you will never be forgotten. I can hear your customers now "I think I accidentally saw his taint."


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

LOL, taint.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

And another successful thread hijack is in the books


----------



## RCP

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Think people of walmart


Ugh, never mind!


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

RCP said:


> Ugh, never mind!


Hey, at least he's wearing "whites"


----------



## chrisn

that's a he:blink: ?


----------



## Steve Richards

I hate when it's finally light enough at 6AM to see the letters on a lock-box, and then it's daylight savings time, and it's too dark again.

Well..."hate" may be too strong a word.

Unless I forgot my flashlight. Kneeling there with a freakin' match trying to see. I hate that.


----------



## Gough

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm a rebel and have switched to daisy dukes for me and the crew. People remember us now.


Yes, people will remember you, even after YEARS of therapy.

I'm gonna go gouge out my mind's eye.


----------



## fauxlynn

RCP said:


> Ugh, never mind!


 Shiny means Fancy!!!


----------



## Ole34

I hate how purdy uses those ''made by'' labels but i dont mind with this one .....made by ''sexy''


----------



## Repaint Florida

i hate crazy homeowners :wallbash:


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Are you kidding me that's how much it costs to paint my house? I know it has lead paint that's falling off but still that's outrageous.

Well maybe if you didn't wait so long and kept up the maintenance of your house it wouldn't cost so much.


----------



## BuckeyePainter

You go into a house to give a bid. Look over the job. The total house, 2 floors needs to be painted. You give the HO your written estimate of $700 and they're like "Wow! I really don't have that big of a budget. I was thinking like $450 AT THE MOST."


----------



## Ole34

BuckeyePainter said:


> You go into a house to give a bid. Look over the job. The total house, 2 floors needs to be painted. You give the HO your written estimate of $700 and they're like "Wow! I really don't have that big of a budget. I was thinking like $450 AT THE MOST."




i dont know whos craizer...YOU or the HO'er :blink:


----------



## BuckeyePainter

^Well, you get the idea. That's not even close to what I'd charge, but that's what some HO's would want you to do it for. Then I walk away.


----------



## ltd

I hate it when your hammer loop on your painters pants, snags on a skeleton type key that is in a dresser drawer . and it tears a hunk of wood out with it.


----------



## Gough

ltd said:


> I hate it when your hammer loop on your painters pants, snags on a skeleton type key that is in a dresser drawer . and it tears a hunk of wood out with it.


Or the duster loop (on the back) catches on the storm-door handle as you rush out the door...self-inflicted wedgie!


----------



## Damon T

I hate when PT comes up with a new iPad and iPhone app and it sucks! 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Damon T

I hate when I look at the new posts and most of them are mine! Geez get a life! Lol. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

I hate when I can't accept an invitation to go skiing because I have to work.


----------



## richmondpainting

I hate when a paint rep from another state calls me looking to sell me paint for a job we haven't started let alone seen......and we already know it goes to sherwin anyways......geez....

Or when the sherwin rep just wants a cut...


----------



## Gough

richmondpainting said:


> I hate when a paint rep from another state calls me looking to sell me paint for a job we haven't started let alone seen......and we already know it goes to sherwin anyways......geez....
> 
> Or when the sherwin rep just wants a cut...


Just remember, you can't deduct kickbacks as a business expense, but you do need to send him a 1099.


----------



## richmondpainting

Gough said:


> Just remember, you can't deduct kickbacks as a business expense, but you do need to send him a 1099.


For ?


----------



## READY TO ROLL

I hate it when I give an estimate and they tell you they will get back to you. As soon as I hear that I know i'm not get'n the job.


----------



## Ole34

Retirement, you just don't give a fuk anymore lol


----------



## Happee_grrl

I hate it when customers think because I've got girl parts that I should be cheaper.


----------



## RH

I hate when a customer has no concept of cleaning out a room - even when it's been explained to them.


----------



## 12th man

I hate it when people don't keep their children out of my work space


----------



## Happee_grrl

Or their cats. Or don't tell me they have a cat lurking somewhere...Then, freaked out by me, cat runs through paint pan. 

I hate it when I have to tackle a cat and then wash its feet. And then wash hardwood floors.

(sigh.)


----------



## kdpaint

I hate it when a creepy 7 year old kid steals my $30 thermos and smirks at me from behind their mom when I ask mom if she has seen it around. Never did get it back....


----------



## Gough

kdpaint said:


> I hate it when a creepy 7 year old kid steals my $30 thermos and smirks at me from behind their mom when I ask mom if she has seen it around. Never did get it back....


You see if the client can find the $60 for the cost of the thermos+PITA factor that is somewhere in your bill.

That approach is the basis for an urban legend.

http://reinkefaceslife.com/2007/10/29/fun-find-the-hat/

It's certainly nothing we would ever do:whistling2:


----------



## Grateful_Monk

I hate when I get to the top of an extension ladder and realize I'm one rung shy.

I hate when HO's ask "Is that the second coat?" when your halfway through rolling a wall that clearly has one coat already.

I hate when potential clients say "Well, were getting several more quotes. I'll let you know either way". Like it's a job application.

I hate it more when potential clients actually call to let you know they hired someone else. Like I was waiting on them.

I hate when I mix powder mud and it hardens before I finish.

I hate when my guys set a brush in a half gallon of paint.

I hate when my guys don't listen to me and then ask questions about something I've already explained.


----------



## Ole34

kdpaint said:


> I hate it when a creepy 7 year old kid steals my $30 thermos and smirks at me from behind their mom when I ask mom if she has seen it around. Never did get it back....


i was painting outside on a ladder an this little kid came to the window so i told her that the dog bit me so you know few minutes later the mom scared the **** out of me poping up in the window ''OMG max bit you???'' ...caught me off gaurd an almost knocked me off the ladder...........no max didnt bite me i was only kidding. apparently the goofy kid got all upset an started cryin over what i said lol



painters ....the things we do to amuse ourselves


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate when I forgot to put deodorant on in the morning...and I'm working real hard...


----------



## harmonicarocks

I hate when its a high of 35 degrees in late March.


----------



## Jmayspaint

harmonicarocks said:


> I hate when its a high of 35 degrees in late March.



Yeah really. I painted outside with highs in the 60's last week. 

Today on the way to work....


----------



## chrisn

when a customer calls and says that they are getting ready to sell their home and could you come and paint it NEXT WEEK 


had 2 calls like that this week already:no:


----------



## BuckeyePainter

I hate when a HO says they get the paint on the site, then you arrive, there's no paint in sight and they say "Oh I gotta run up to (whatever store they get paint from) real quick." Meanwhile, you lay the tarps out. An hour passes.  What am I supposed to do, sit around with a thumb up my rear? Yeah, that happened today.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I hate when they put too much cheese on my pizza. ;-)


----------



## RH

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I hate when they put too much cheese on my pizza. ;-)


Oh, the humanity!!!


----------



## Gough

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I hate when they put too much cheese on my pizza. ;-)


Or short you on tomato??


----------



## BuckeyePainter

A bit off topic here, but how about when people pronounce KETCHUP
" Catsup"?


----------



## benthepainter

BuckeyePainter said:


> A bit off topic here, but how about when people pronounce KETCHUP " Catsup"?


Us Aussies Call most things for what it is 
It's a sauce made from Tomatoes : )


----------



## Gough

BuckeyePainter said:


> A bit off topic here, but how about when people pronounce KETCHUP
> " Catsup"?


You need to get out more, that's how it's spelled in some parts of the world.

http://www.diffen.com/difference/Catsup_vs_Ketchup


----------



## RH

I hate painting walls above kitchen cabinets that don't go all the way to the ceiling. Not only is there always a bunch of dust to deal with but I'm always waiting to drop my brush down into one of those cavities that exist between some cabinets.


----------



## Zoomer

RH said:


> I hate painting walls above kitchen cabinets that don't go all the way to the ceiling. Not only is there always a bunch of dust to deal with but I'm always waiting to drop my brush down into one of those cavities that exist between some cabinets.


What about the 1 inch thick layer of grease up there?


----------



## epretot

I hate this! Ugh! 

Notice how the hack tried to fix it in the second photo.


----------



## Gough

epretot said:


> I hate this! Ugh!
> 
> Notice how the hack tried to fix it in the second photo.


Save the paper! A little Titebond and you're good to go.


----------



## Ole34

thats brutal...cove base glued tight ?


----------



## Ole34

here it comes


----------



## Ole34

1,000th Post !!!


----------



## epretot

Congrats Olé. 

It is a great thread. I'm jealous.


----------



## chrisn

Ole34 said:


> 1,000th Post !!!


 
...............


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Ole34 said:


> 1,000th Post !!!


Should I just close it now? :whistling2::jester:


----------



## BuckeyePainter

No, Do Not close this thread. It's entertaining because it's funny and true. Also fascinating how a lot of us deal with most of the same chit everyday. This thread should be part of PT's 'Greatest Hits', if that were to exist.


----------



## benthepainter

I Hate these stupid catalogs dropped at my front door and telling me to then leave them out .

No it's junk mail . I have called the number to tell them to stop but they keep dropping them off and get upset when I frow them out 

This one must of got wet in the rain lol 
Then laid nice and flat so the pages to be glued together 

I hate junk Mail 









Bloody Rain


----------



## Brian C

why don't you smear the pages with excrement ? They will get the message eventually.


----------



## benthepainter

Brian C said:


> why don't you smear the pages with excrement ? They will get the message eventually.


That would be a little ****ty wouldn't it


----------



## bklynboy1970

I hate when my pics come out sideways:jester


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate trolls on PT....you know who you are....


----------



## TJ Paint

fauxlynn said:


> I hate trolls on PT....you know who you are....


I just can't stop. I need to seek profesh help to keep fresh!


----------



## fauxlynn

TJ Paint said:


> I just can't stop. I need to seek profesh help to keep fresh!


Well I hope you seek help soon dude.lol


----------



## harmonicarocks

I hate dark chocolate.


----------



## Ole34

harmonicarocks said:


> I hate dark chocolate.



I hate when I grab a candy bar, pay for it THEN find out its dark chocolate


----------



## paintball head

Certa Pro commercials on the radio.


----------



## epretot

Ole34 said:


> I hate when I grab a candy bar, pay for it THEN find out its dark chocolate


I hate that people don't like dark chocolate.

I hate that people like Starbucks.

I hate that people like Chipotle.

I hate that people are still drinking bottled water. 

I hate that I have no good explanation for why I hate these things.


----------



## Gough

epretot said:


> I hate that people don't like dark chocolate.
> 
> I hate that people like Starbucks.
> 
> I hate that people like Chipotle.
> 
> I hate that people are still drinking bottled water.
> 
> I hate that I have no good explanation for why I hate these things.


http://www.memecenter.com/fun/115105/Stop-Liking-What-I-Dont-Like

It was either this, or the "lighten up, Francis" meme from "Stripes".


----------



## epretot

Gough said:


> http://www.memecenter.com/fun/115105/Stop-Liking-What-I-Dont-Like
> 
> It was either this, or the "lighten up, Francis" meme from "Stripes".


That's pretty funny. 

Actually I'm just in a bad mood. Sorry. I know everyone likes Chipotle.


----------



## Painter-Aaron

Ole34 said:


> I hate when I grab a candy bar, pay for it THEN find out its dark chocolate



That just happened to me a couple weeks ago. I tried trading my son for the milk chocolate but he knows a bad deal when he sees one! 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## chrisn

epretot said:


> That's pretty funny.
> 
> Actually I'm just in a bad mood. Sorry. I know everyone likes Chipotle.


 
not really


----------



## MHPaint

I hate when one of the workers doesnt prep an area of the kitchen well so we can spray the cabinets and after clean up there is a bit of over spray on the walls and HO has no wall paint. Then went to get a paint match and the match is off by a tiny bit. Had to paint that entire side. Happened today and probably one of the most annoying days.


----------



## BuckeyePainter

I hate when HO's try to remove wallpaper on the f***ing walls to "save money". They gouge up the  walls then complain when they have to PAY to patch the walls before painting.


----------



## mudbone

BuckeyePainter said:


> I hate when HO's try to remove wallpaper on the f***ing walls to "save money". They gouge up the  walls then complain when they have to PAY to patch the walls before painting.


I hear that! Had one not long ago that removed it on there own with a butter knife!


----------



## mudbone

mudbone said:


> I hear that! Had one not long ago that removed it on there own with a butter knife!


On top of it all they tried to "butter" me up to fix it!


----------



## BuckeyePainter

A butter knife? Wow!


----------



## RH

mudbone said:


> On top of it all they tried to "butter" me up to fix it!


Now resorting to "punch lining" your own posts? That's sad. :yes:


----------



## Ole34

Large my ass... Look at all that room around the edge of the cone


----------



## Ole34

Painful close up


----------



## bklynboy1970

Ole34 said:


> Painful close up


Is that mister softie!!


----------



## Ole34

bklynboy1970 said:


> Is that mister softie!!


Dairy Queen


----------



## slinger58

Ole34 said:


> Large my ass... Look at all that room around the edge of the cone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23421


Life is hell, ain't it? :jester:


----------



## Ole34

slinger58 said:


> Life is hell, ain't it? :jester:




we all know its the simple things that are important in life but you cant become a rockstar complaining about ice cream


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate girlfriends......It's time to 'break up' with my best friend...before I slap her silly....

Oh, and I hate that my clients think it is no big deal to at the last minute tell me I can't work three days this week...


----------



## slinger58

fauxlynn said:


> I hate girlfriends......It's time to 'break up' with my best friend...before I slap her silly....
> 
> Oh, and I hate that my clients think it is no big deal to at the last minute tell me I can't work three days this week...


Life is hell, ain't it. :jester:

Getting some mileage out of this one!


----------



## fauxlynn

slinger58 said:


> Life is hell, ain't it. :jester:
> 
> Getting some mileage out of this one!


Yeah, what's up with that? You're the freakin beaming ray of sunshine around here....so is life hell or are you just taunting me?lol:jester:


----------



## slinger58

fauxlynn said:


> Yeah, what's up with that? You're the freakin beaming ray of sunshine around here....so is life hell or are you just taunting me?lol:jester:


Just being my usual full of BS self. Lol.

Actually, one of my favorite characters is "Jake" from the "Life is Good" line of products. :yes:


----------



## fauxlynn

slinger58 said:


> Just being my usual full of BS self. Lol.
> 
> Actually, one of my favorite characters is "Jake" from the "Life is Good" line of products. :yes:


Yeah, we're wise to you.:thumbsup: Carry on.


----------



## slinger58

I hate it when I log on to PT intending to reread some of the Festool threads (I'm ready to take the plunge) and 2 hours later I've not looked for Festool threads; I've been reading and posting about ice cream cones, digging up ivy, and tax deductions for underwear, etc.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

slinger58 said:


> I hate it when I log on to PT intending to reread some of the Festool threads (I'm ready to take the plunge)


Take it...they are awesome. Thinking about getting a second sander for mine.


----------



## fauxlynn

Post your doodles!!!!!!


----------



## fauxlynn

fauxlynn said:


> Post your doodles!!!!!!


Hahaha...I put this in the wrong thread:jester:


----------



## RH

fauxlynn said:


> Post your doodles!!!!!!


Hey! None of that - this is a family friendly site.


----------



## Monstertruck

I hate it when I accidentally set off the security alarm at 9 a.m. and the clients are out of country.

My ears are still ringing.


----------



## fauxlynn

Monstertruck said:


> I hate it when I accidentally set off the security alarm at 9 a.m. and the clients are out of country.
> 
> My ears are still ringing.


Did the po po show up? Happened to us once, the police showed up and we had to prove we were there painting....which wasn't hard to do....


----------



## Monstertruck

fauxlynn said:


> Did the po po show up? Happened to us once, the police showed up and we had to prove we were there painting....which wasn't hard to do....


No constable today.
Had the fire truck show up at another project when the overspray got into the smokes. Full hook and ladder for this behemouth of a house. Twice in one week.

On the up side, my assistant and I each received a most generous gift certificate to a very nice Italian restaraunt in town for _our trouble.:notworthy:_


----------



## RH

When the remodeling contractor is faced with two relatively small bathrooms in a 60 year old home where both have; at least five crappy old paint jobs chock full of brush marks and drips, numerous poor past repairs, severe medicine cabinet - towel bar mounts - and old light fixture outlines, and he didn't allow time or funds for a new skim coat and a light texturing.

Same contractor didn't score between the wall and trim pieces before removing the trim.

Same contractor split several sections of trim when removing it.

Same contractor hammered on one side of wall without being aware of the extensive damage being done to the other side - until it's too late.

Same contractor was going to allow the counter top guys to caulk with 100% clear silicone (I caught and corrected this).

 :cursing:


----------



## Gough

RH said:


> When the remodeling contractor is faced with two relatively small bathrooms in a 60 year old home where both have; at least five crappy old paint jobs chock full of brush marks and drips, numerous poor past repairs, severe medicine cabinet - towel bar mounts - and old light fixture outlines, and he didn't allow time or funds for a new skim coat and a light texturing.
> 
> Same contractor didn't score between the wall and trim pieces before removing the trim.
> 
> Same contractor split several sections of trim when removing it.
> 
> Same contractor hammered on one side of wall without being aware of the extensive damage being done to the other side - until it's too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Same contractor was going to allow the counter top guys to caulk with 100% clear silicone (I caught and corrected this).
> 
> :cursing:



That's the cross you old guys have to bear, teaching us young kids how to do it right.

It's clear we're not learning that in trade school.:whistling2:


----------



## slinger58

Gough said:


> That's the cross you old guys have to bear, teaching us young kids how to do it right.
> 
> It's clear we're not learning that in trade school.:whistling2:


Should I report this post? Apparently Gough's account has been hacked.:jester:


----------



## Paradigmzz

He's really not as old as he pretends to be.


----------



## Gough

Paradigmzz said:


> He's really not as old as he pretends to be.


Isn't that the beauty of the Internet?

My dad says that he'll buy me my own computer if I pass enough classes to get promoted to 10th grade.


----------



## slinger58

Paradigmzz said:


> He's really not as old as he pretends to be.


Naw, when he threw out the term "jug-hustler" and knew what it meant, the cat was out of the bag.:yes:


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate when I procrastinate even more than I usually procrastinate. What's up with that?

Those doors aren't going to sand,prime and paint themselves.


----------



## CJ-Newfield

I hate when a customer asks me, "do you get a discount on paint"? 
Why do people expect us to pass on our savings to them?


----------



## oldccm

CJ-Newfield said:


> I hate when a customer asks me, "do you get a discount on paint"?
> Why do people expect us to pass on our savings to them?



What savings exactly?
1. Drive to customers house and pick out paint and quantity
2. Drive to store and pick up paint and required materials
3. Return to HO (now starting to bill)
4. Clean up paint, garbage and dispose of all HO's old paint they've had for 20+ years

And yet they still worry about the $15 you pocketed by not giving them your discount?


----------



## RH

oldccm said:


> What savings exactly?
> 1. Drive to customers house and pick out paint and quantity
> 2. Drive to store and pick up paint and required materials
> 3. Return to HO (now starting to bill)
> 4. Clean up paint, garbage and dispose of all HO's old paint they've had for 20+ years
> 
> And yet they still worry about the $15 you pocketed by not giving them your discount?


But hopefully you are also covering all of that in your bid.


----------



## journeymanPainter

CJ-Newfield said:


> I hate when a customer asks me, "do you get a discount on paint"?
> Why do people expect us to pass on our savings to them?


I do give them most of my discount (add a little extra in case). I also add the paint store business in too, but I try and get that done in one trip







oldccm said:


> What savings exactly?
> 1. Drive to customers house and pick out paint and quantity
> 2. Drive to store and pick up paint and required materials
> 3. Return to HO (now starting to bill)
> 4. Clean up paint, garbage and dispose of all HO's old paint they've had for 20+ years
> 
> And yet they still worry about the $15 you pocketed by not giving them your discount?




Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Ole34

Only in America


----------



## Gough

journeymanPainter said:


> I do give them most of my discount (add a little extra in case). I also add the paint store business in too, but I try and get that done in one trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


JP, am I correct in assuming that trade school did not include classes about the business side of painting? I wouldn't 't expect them to, but I am curious.


----------



## journeymanPainter

Gough said:


> JP, am I correct in assuming that trade school did not include classes about the business side of painting? I wouldn't 't expect them to, but I am curious.


There is nothing wrong with passing on my discount. It actually brings some of the cost down, so I can get my $30-50/hr. I also let some customers use my account whenever they like, is usually to by quarts for samples

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Gwarel

Monday morning. My alarm goes off at 5:45. I hit snooze a couple of times and roll out of bed. A quick shower to try to wake up, read the paper quickly with a cup of strong coffee. Just about to wake the kids up like I do every school day on the way out the door at 7. Wife walks in the kitchen and says " You DO realize it's 6 o'clock.? I look at the clock.....Yep.....6 am. I go down the hall to the bedroom and look at my bedside clock......Yep....it says 7. :whistling2:


----------



## Repaintpro

An employee asks me to pick up food or a drink for them while I am driving around!


AAAAAAAAAArrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I hate that!


----------



## Pretty Handy Mandi

I hate when I stab myself in the thumb with a wire brush during clean up


----------



## RH

Pretty Handy Mandi said:


> I hate when I stab myself in the thumb with a wire brush during clean up


Make sure you are up to date on your Tetanus vaccination - something all of us need to keep track of.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I hate when I look up a past customer on Google street view to refresh my memory, only to see the crew taking lunch on the front steps.


----------



## Repaintpro

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I hate when I look up a past customer on Google street view to refresh my memory, only to see the crew taking lunch on the front steps.


Thats awesome! Better if they had a big banner with advertising! :thumbup:


----------



## journeymanPainter

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I hate when I look up a past customer on Google street view to refresh my memory, only to see the crew taking lunch on the front steps.


I worked for this one company that put sandwich boards up at every job(sign said caution men working), and one day we were having a big 'site meeting' in front of one of them. A photographer just had to take a picture of it...lol

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Slopmeyer

I hate that I suck at machine maintenance and burn up my one year old generator on the jobsite. ARGH


----------



## Bender

Slopmeyer said:


> I hate that I suck at machine maintenance and burn up my one year old generator on the jobsite. ARGH


Ouch. What happened?


----------



## Gough

Bender said:


> Ouch. What happened?


First guess---low /no oli.


----------



## epretot

I hate when the carpenter nails the pocket door shut after installing the base in an adjacent room.

Bad pic. Sorry.


----------



## fauxlynn

epretot said:


> I hate when the carpenter nails the pocket door shut after installing the base in an adjacent room.
> 
> Bad pic. Sorry.


I hate when people post bad pictures.:jester:


----------



## Gough

epretot said:


> I hate when the carpenter nails the pocket door shut after installing the base in an adjacent room.
> 
> Bad pic. Sorry.


Hah! We saw an electrician install a new outlet in a cut-in box next to a pocket door....


----------



## Bender

Gough said:


> First guess---low /no oli.


Thats what I was thinking. Typically they have a low oil shut off.


----------



## Gough

Bender said:


> Thats what I was thinking. Typically they have a low oil shut off.


I know the Hondas do. One more argument in favor of paying the extra $$$.


----------



## Ole34

You guys shouldn't have a problem relating to this .....and even when it doesn't happen it comes damn close every single time


----------



## RH

Ole34 said:


> You guys shouldn't have a problem relating to this .....and even when it doesn't happen it comes damn close every single time
> 
> View attachment 23696



Old Detroit proverb…

Those who eateth in their cars are doomed to drive cars that smell like stale french fries and bad burritos.


----------



## daArch

RH said:


> Old Detroit proverb…
> 
> Those who eateth in their cars are doomed to drive cars that smell like stale french fries and bad burritos.


Ask PWG about finding an aged McDoDo meal under a fellow hanger's seat. That truck REEEKED especially before he quit smoking.


----------



## daArch

I hate getting a splinter under my finger nail. And what's even worse is it breaking off so it has to be DUG out with a knife. 

I think tomorrow I'm going to self flagellate.

(look up some of the pix for self flagellation on google - one was just TOOOO gruesome for me to eyeball)


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> I hate getting a splinter under my finger nail. And what's even worse is it breaking off so it has to be DUG out with a knife.
> 
> I think tomorrow I'm going to self flagellate.
> 
> (look up some of the pix for self flagellation on google - one was just TOOOO gruesome for me to eyeball)





Picking small items up off of weathered plywood is almost a guarantee of this.

It's one more reason that I keep a fine–tip pair of tweezers in the truck.

Our big project last summer had cactus planted around the house. We ended up throwing away some of the drops because they had so many spines stuck in them. I think it was Christmas before the last of the spines finally worked out of my arms and legs. We stopped by the job this Spring to re-attach some cable...and saw that the clients had removed all of the cactus.


----------



## slinger58

Gough said:


> Picking small items up off of weathered plywood is almost a guarantee of this.
> 
> It's one more reason that I keep a fine–tip pair of tweezers in the truck.
> 
> Our big project last summer had cactus planted around the house. We ended up throwing away some of the drops because they had so many spines stuck in them. I think it was Christmas before the last of the spines finally worked out of my arms and legs. We stopped by the job this Spring to re-attach some cable...and saw that the clients had removed all of the cactus.


Lol. I bet that could almost be a thread right there; obstacles and landscaping we've labored to paint around, only to see it removed right after we've finished.:yes:


----------



## Gough

slinger58 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Lol. I bet that could almost be a thread right there; obstacles and landscaping we've labored to paint around, only to see it removed right after we've finished.:yes:


We were starting a job and working around a nasty cedar too close to the house. The client said that she was going to have it removed as soon as we were done painting. Five minutes later, I was back with my chainsaw and the problem was solved.


----------



## daArch

Gough said:


> We were starting a job and working around a nasty cedar too close to the house. The client said that she was going to have it removed as soon as we were done painting. Five minutes later, I was back with my chainsaw and the problem was solved.


good reason to have some beavers on the crew :whistling2:


----------



## slinger58

Gough said:


> We were starting a job and working around a nasty cedar too close to the house. The client said that she was going to have it removed as soon as we were done painting. Five minutes later, I was back with my chainsaw and the problem was solved.


Lol. If that's the way ya'll do things in Idaho, I may move there. Got any openings in you company, Gough? :jester:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

I hate when I'm 45' up on a boom painting hard-to-reach facias and a swarm of wasps come out from behind the facia. 

I hate painting apartments on the coast and I'm 36' up on a ladder and a swarm of bats come out from a hole in the building. 

I hate that my phone rings ONLY when I'm on a ladder. 

I hate sliding down a cedar shake roof and getting 3,000 slivers in my hands, knees and neck. 

I hate when potential customers request I be at their home at a specific time and they're late. 

I hate when dogs pee on my drops, and I double-hate it when cats do it. 

I hate stepping in poo, climbing a ladder, and inevitably getting it on my hands. 

I hate when I see tons of Home Depot employees unless I actually need assistance, then I swear they all try to look too busy to help. 

I hate doing work for friends at an un-godly discounted price and they say they'll pay cash and they give me a check

I hate when my customers check bounces and they take their own sweet time getting me another. 

I hate when an employee brags about how clean he got the brushes and I realize I just added 6 more duster brushes to the pile. 

I love everything else...ish. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## mattpaints82

I hate when I wake up early to get a good running start on a NC, pick up primer in morning, only to realize when I get to the shop to load up the sprayer... wrong  color. 

Drive back across town to get tint corrected. Okay, now lets get the day going, or so I thought. 

I run the power cord set up the sprayer pull out over 70' of hose, she is ready to rock. Go to flush out water in the line and kablewi, 'n tip guard is cracked. 

No big deal, only all the other guards are at shop and the house is unsecured. Reload the sprayer drive across town again get what I need, Needless to say I didn't start spraying til 10:45

:cursing::surrender:


----------



## Ole34

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I hate when an employee brags about how clean he got the brushes and I realize I just added 6 more duster brushes to the pile.




i had a kid tell me the 5 was clean ... when i went to grab it i got paint on my hand :blink:


----------



## Ole34

Although disturbing I find myself in awe by the sheer magnificence of what lays before my eyes during what would have otherwise been another seemingly uneventful stay in the Monoa shopping center


----------



## journeymanPainter

I hate when I clean out my work van and find 5 half used containers of drydex. Come on guys, put it back where you found it for crying out loud!

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## PaintPerfect

I hate the fact that landscapers and home owners think it's awesome to have holly bushes and thorny things planted right up.close to the walls we have to work on. I left work yesterday scratched up like I had been attacked by a wildcat, and with thorns still stuck in my painters pants, after trying to get in behind those stupid things to paint rough block walls...thanks, you idiots!


----------



## Gough

PaintPerfect said:


> I hate the fact that landscapers and home owners think it's awesome to have holly bushes and thorny things planted right up.close to the walls we have to work on. I left work yesterday scratched up like I had been attacked by a wildcat, and with thorns still stuck in my painters pants, after trying to get in behind those stupid things to paint rough block walls...thanks, you idiots!


For a long time, I thought Rosaceae were the worst, especially roses and pyracantha. Last summer, we had some clients who were fans of cactus. They had large beds of Opuntia planted up against the house and we had to deal with them for most of the summer. The spines ended up everywhere.

They tore out all of the plants over the winter

We've included labor and material costs on some projects to protect ourselves from the landscaping. We typically tie up what we can to keep it out of our way, but we have included a second, much higher, price in bids if the shrubs are not heavily pruned beforehand.


----------



## dyneser

I hate it when you show up for an estimate & are asked to remove your boots unexpectedly before entering, leaving sweaty foot prints & toes sticking out thru holes in my sock. Gotta get me some new socks lol!!


----------



## Steve Richards

I hate getting a paint line too far out onto the glass when painting sash...wiping it off with a rag, and then immediately doing the same thing on the same cut again. 

Thankfully it's only happened once or twice :whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro

When it rains. Playing the is it or is it not going to rain and ruin the day.


----------



## Steve Richards

cdpainting said:


> When it rains. Playing the is it or is it not going to rain and ruin the day.


Don't need to worry about that here. It's been raining every afternoon for a week. So I start at first-light and quit at 2.
The overhangs protect my work, but dirt gets splashed up on the walls for me to clean off every morning.:thumbsup:

(I hate that too)


----------



## Repaint Florida

i hate when you finish a job and everything looks good, you get paid and then the h o ask ... NO INSIST you paint new pt wood that is so wet/green

it's goes on a screen room and i tried to tell them it can't be painted now & told them that i won't give them any warranty but the still want it painted

sorry ho but not my style to do this kind of work :no:


----------



## DamonSmith

I hate hearing from a new potential painter just how good they really are, how they've been painting for X number of years, how they've seen & done it all, etc., etc. Then they start................& they're certainly no Michelangelo. I really hate that.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

DamonSmith said:


> I hate hearing from a new potential painter just how good they really are, how they've been painting for X number of years, how they've seen & done it all, etc., etc. Then they start..........sigh.......I really hate that. Y'all know what I'm speaking of, I'm sure.


What do you mean? A painter would actually fib about his experience to you? :jester:


----------



## Ole34

I hate having to explain why a handful of rooms inside cost almost as much as they're entire exterior


----------



## DamonSmith

Schmidt & Co. said:


> What do you mean? A painter would actually fib about his experience to you? :jester:


Well the joke I've learned to live with is "Everyone's a painter, just ask 'em, they'll tell ya". Also there's a funny one I heard about 20 years ago about painters being drunks. You all know how the old saying is that all painters are drunks, right? Not true, of course. It's just that all drunks think they can paint!


Also, I did edit my original post to make more sense (or so it seemed to me).


----------



## Gough

DamonSmith said:


> I hate hearing from a new potential painter just how good they really are, how they've been painting for X number of years, how they've seen & done it all, etc., etc. Then they start................& they're certainly no Michelangelo. I really hate that.


I turned a "very experienced painter". ( his words, not mine ) loose to apply acrylic solid stain on a wall of clapboards. Came back to find a wall full of stab marks. Turns out that "dry to wet" was outside the realm of his experience.

Fortunately, that was just the first coat.


----------



## RH

... a finish carpenter gets a hold of a tube of caulk (the Swedes are even worse).


----------



## Gough

This thread has gone on so long that I may be repeating myself but....

I hate when we're finishing up the very last of the painting and a carpenter walks in with a Sawzall.


----------



## chrisn

Gough said:


> This thread has gone on so long that I may be repeating myself but....
> 
> I hate when we're finishing up the very last of the painting and a carpenter walks in with a Sawzall.


or a freeking sparky shows up


----------



## Gough

chrisn said:


> or a freeking sparky shows up


...because the 'wallers rocked over some recepts ....


----------



## dyneser

A spark shows up to install new light fixtures & leaves hand prints like he just removed the the transmission in his truck!


----------



## Monstertruck

dyneser said:


> A spark shows up to install new light fixtures & leaves hand prints like he just removed the the transmission in his truck!


Extend a similar professional courtesy to Sparky and paint his tools pink.


----------



## Gough

The nasty soffit thread reminds of one more thing I hate: open T&G soffits with peeling paint and roofing nails sticking down.

I few years ago, I decided that those are deal breakers and we stopped bidding those jobs.


----------



## slinger58

Gough said:


> The nasty soffit thread reminds of one more thing I hate: open T&G soffits with peeling paint and roofing nails sticking down.
> 
> I few years ago, I decided that those are deal breakers and we stopped bidding those jobs.


Dangit, Gough.....I had pretty much repressed the memories of that awful scenario and here you are bringing them back! BTW, putting one color on the T&G and a contrasting color on the rafter tails made the job even sweeter. :blink:


----------



## RH

Gough said:


> The nasty soffit thread reminds of one more thing I hate: open T&G soffits with peeling paint and roofing nails sticking down.
> 
> I few years ago, I decided that those are deal breakers and we stopped bidding those jobs.


Another reason I don't miss doing exteriors.


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> or a freeking sparky shows up


time to repost this


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> time to repost this
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24084


 
I have seen worse


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I when you get a new tool box for all your wallpaper tools and its a little more airtight than you are used to. THEN, you throw your sponge (without thinking) in the box, only to discover mold growing over everything the next time you use it.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate it when I talk to a customer about a fairly large exterior job (for a one guy show) in the middle of winter. They tell you they are applying for a heritage grant to pay for it. You send them your estimate and don't even get a "Thanks Bill, got the email" from them and assume they didn't like the price.

Then after you've pretty much booked your entire exterior season and you're well into it they send you an email saying they still haven't for sure got the grant and won't be doing the painting unless they do. But if they do they want you to start right away.

Yeah, I was just going to hold off on booking any work for the next several months in hopes that you'd be getting back to me about the job that may or may not happen. No, I won't go hungry or lose my house.

I suppose this post could be merged with the 'weeding out customers' thread...


----------



## harmonicarocks

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate it when I talk to a customer about a fairly large exterior job (for a one guy show) in the middle of winter. They tell you they are applying for a heritage grant to pay for it. You send them your estimate and don't even get a "Thanks Bill, got the email" from them and assume they didn't like the price.
> 
> Then after you've pretty much booked your entire exterior season and you're well into it they send you an email saying they still haven't for sure got the grant and won't be doing the painting unless they do. But if they do they want you to start right away.
> 
> Yeah, I was just going to hold off on booking any work for the next several months in hopes that you'd be getting back to me about the job that may or may not happen. No, I won't go hungry or lose my house.
> 
> I suppose this post could be merged with the 'weeding out customers' thread...


THAT would be frustrating. They need to design a "waiting by the phone" avatar for situations like this.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate it when I talk to a customer about a fairly large exterior job (for a one guy show) in the middle of winter. They tell you they are applying for a heritage grant to pay for it. You send them your estimate and don't even get a "Thanks Bill, got the email" from them and assume they didn't like the price.
> 
> Then after you've pretty much booked your entire exterior season and you're well into it they send you an email saying they still haven't for sure got the grant and won't be doing the painting unless they do. But if they do they want you to start right away.
> 
> Yeah, I was just going to hold off on booking any work for the next several months in hopes that you'd be getting back to me about the job that may or may not happen. No, I won't go hungry or lose my house.
> 
> I suppose this post could be merged with the 'weeding out customers' thread...


As yes, the infamous, "Customers think we're all sitting around waiting and picking our noses.", syndrome.


----------



## Monstertruck

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate it when I talk to a customer about a fairly large exterior job (for a one guy show) in the middle of winter. They tell you they are applying for a heritage grant to pay for it. You send them your estimate and don't even get a "Thanks Bill, got the email" from them and assume they didn't like the price.
> 
> Then after you've pretty much booked your entire exterior season and you're well into it they send you an email saying they still haven't for sure got the grant and won't be doing the painting unless they do. But if they do they want you to start right away.
> 
> Yeah, I was just going to hold off on booking any work for the next several months in hopes that you'd be getting back to me about the job that may or may not happen. No, I won't go hungry or lose my house.
> 
> I suppose this post could be merged with the 'weeding out customers' thread...


Next time fire off a quick 'follow up' email or phone call if you need to know.


"I just wanted to follow up and make sure you got my estimate and answer any questions you might have."

It's a great follow up to the final line in the cover letter of our bid package.

"Please feel free to contact me at any time if you have questions regarding this estimate, project scheduling or any other paint related matter."

At your service,
Joe the Painter


----------



## paintball head

An employee walks up and wants to borrow 2,000 dollars and take 2 weeks off.:blink:

Loaning or not loaning, I end up being the asshole no matter what.


----------



## Ole34

paintball head said:


> An employee walks up and wants to borrow 2,000 dollars and take 2 weeks off.:blink:
> 
> Loaning or not loaning, I end up being the asshole no matter what.



did you give him the money?


----------



## paintball head

I told him I'd think about it, I'm 50-50 on this, he is reliable and hard working with a very good skill-set.


----------



## daArch

How many weeks' of work is $2000 for him?


----------



## CApainter

paintball head said:


> I told him I'd think about it, I'm 50-50 on this, he is reliable and hard working with a very good skill-set.


As an outside observer, I'd say that's a big red flag. Which begs a question, How long does an employee have to work for someone before having the gumption to ask their employer for $2000.00?

My answer would be never. It's never the right time for an employee to ask their employer for that substantial amount of money. No matter how good of a worker they were. I mean $50 bucks here and a hundred very rarely there might be doable, but two grand!


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

paintball head said:


> An employee walks up and wants to borrow 2,000 dollars and take 2 weeks off.:blink:
> 
> Loaning or not loaning, I end up being the asshole no matter what.


I've done it before. And trust me, DONT DO IT. :no::no::no:


----------



## Paint Pro CA

paintball head said:


> An employee walks up and wants to borrow 2,000 dollars and take 2 weeks off.:blink:
> 
> Loaning or not loaning, I end up being the asshole no matter what.




Personally I would decline that request. Two weeks off? Sure, with proper notice but 2 grand too? Wow. How long has this guy been with you?


----------



## paintball head

He started around February. I was shocked when he asked but kept a poker face. With his wage he could make two thousand in 2 weeks.

I've loaned as much as 7 or 8 hundred before and more often than not some sort of drama comes my way for trying to help a guy out and I end up being the ASS. When I decline his 2000 request he won't be happy.


----------



## Monstertruck

CApainter said:


> As an outside observer, I'd say that's a *big red flag*. Which begs a question, How long does an employee have to work for someone before having the gumption to ask their employer for $2000.00?
> 
> My answer would be never. . No matter how good of a worker they were. I mean $50 bucks here and a hundred very rarely there might be doable, but two grand!


 Yeah, that seems way overboard.
If you think he's earned the 2 weeks off (with or without pay?) you could consider that. The additional 2K is out of line. You're not a bank. There's no guarantee that money is ever coming back to you. What if he gets hit by a bus 3 days into the 2 weeks off?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

paintball head said:


> He started around February. I was shocked when he asked but kept a poker face. With his wage he could make two thousand in 2 weeks.
> 
> I've loaned as much as 7 or 8 hundred before and more often than not some sort of drama comes my way for trying to help a guy out and I end up being the ASS. When I decline his 2000 request he won't be happy.


My standard policy is that I will only advance what they make in a week. We are one week behind on payroll, so I'm covered if someone should go AWOL. 

Make it your company policy, and make sure everyone is aware of it. Then STICK to the policy and your not the bad guy anymore. It's just the way it is.


----------



## JPiacentino

Jmayspaint said:


> That's how I was taught to fold a half sheet too.
> My dad liked to use a full piece folded like this.
> 
> 
> .. Oh yea, I hate ... Porta-potties.


I hate the blue splash.


----------



## Wildbill7145

paintball head said:


> He started around February. I was shocked when he asked but kept a poker face. With his wage he could make two thousand in 2 weeks.
> 
> I've loaned as much as 7 or 8 hundred before and more often than not some sort of drama comes my way for trying to help a guy out and I end up being the ASS. When I decline his 2000 request he won't be happy.


The request for two weeks off is fine if he gives you enough notice as someone else already said. You can schedule around that or whatever. People need time off for various reasons.

The request for a $2k loan is absolutely bizarre. I have never even considered asking an employer for any loan. Period. Not even to pick me up a coffee if he was going without giving him the $. He's barely even worked for you for six months! As far as him not being happy about being declined the request, I'd tell him he can take a full month off without pay if he likes.

One thing I will say is that he's got guts for even asking for that. I'll give the guy that much.


----------



## Monstertruck

Wildbill7145 said:


> The request for two weeks off is fine if he gives you enough notice as someone else already said. You can schedule around that or whatever. People need time off for various reasons.
> 
> The request for a $2k loan is absolutely bizarre. I have never even considered asking an employer for any loan. Period. Not even to pick me up a coffee if he was going without giving him the $. He's barely even worked for you for six months! As far as him not being happy about being declined the request, I'd tell him he can take a full month off without pay if he likes.
> 
> One thing I will say is that he's got guts for even asking for that. I'll give the guy that much.


 More evidence of the entitlment mindset that is sweeping the nation.

You owe it him seeing as you have sooo much extra yourself.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wildbill7145

You're in the middle of a really messy prep job. Lots of scraping/sanding/etc. All three weather sites I check are calling for rain. Clouds start piling in and it doesn't look good. I don't want all the debris turning into a mass of mush, or too much exposed surfaces getting rained on. So I pack it in early and clean up, pile away the ladders, etc.

It clears up and turns out to be a great day for working outside. I'm at home. Crap.


----------



## slinger58

Wildbill7145 said:


> You're in the middle of a really messy prep job. Lots of scraping/sanding/etc. All three weather sites I check are calling for rain. Clouds start piling in and it doesn't look good. I don't want all the debris turning into a mass of mush, or too much exposed surfaces getting rained on. So I pack it in early and clean up, pile away the ladders, etc.
> 
> It clears up and turns out to be a great day for working outside. I'm at home. Crap.


The very same thing happened to me today.

So I did what any responsible self-employed guy would do............

I went home and watched movies on Netflix until I fell asleep in my recliner.:yes:


----------



## Paint Pro CA

Wildbill7145 said:


> You're in the middle of a really messy prep job. Lots of scraping/sanding/etc. All three weather sites I check are calling for rain. Clouds start piling in and it doesn't look good. I don't want all the debris turning into a mass of mush, or too much exposed surfaces getting rained on. So I pack it in early and clean up, pile away the ladders, etc.
> 
> It clears up and turns out to be a great day for working outside. I'm at home. Crap.


I hear you. Thats why I stopped taking on as many exteriors as I used to. Got bogged down too often by the weather. Messes with the entire schedule. Mostly now just take on low prep exterior spray jobs that we can do in a day or two. I do miss working outside as often as I did though. Especially on days like this when we have been spraying indoors and it gorgeous outside.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I must have a lot of hate in my heart for some reason.

I hate it when you take on a job and it ends up involving way more complicated high ladder work than you originally thought it would, and you're doing it by yourself.

I also hate it when a hornet flies inside your tshirt while you're up on said high ladders and you have to punch yourself repeatedly in the chest and stomach to kill it before it stings you and falls out. That was the least fun I'm going to have in a while.

In furtherance to my hate... I hate it when your customer sees this happening and offers you a fly swatter to address future similar situations. Yeah, like that's going to help.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I hate when you bid a job as an empty house, but then plans change and the movers end up delivering everything on the first day. "The movers will put everything in the middle of each room" they said.....


----------



## paintball head

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I hate when you bid a job as an empty house, but then plans change and the movers end up delivering everything on the first day. "The movers will put everything in the middle of each room" they said.....


 Been there and done that more than once, residential and commercial. I usually suck it up and move things to the center of the room and do my work. One accounting firm moved into a space and had several blocks of filing cabinets against various walls and told me to just cut in around them and "not to worry" about painting behind them.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

paintball head said:


> Been there and done that more than once, residential and commercial. I usually suck it up and move things to the center of the room and do my work. One accounting firm moved into a space and had several blocks of filing cabinets against various walls and told me to just cut in around them and "not to worry" about painting behind them.


Yep, I'm sucking it up and moving everything. But I don't have to like it!!!:whistling2:


----------



## BuckeyePainter

Yeah, I've had a similar situation. It was when I first started. A customer, that I knew from working with my dad, called and wanted me to paint a couple areas in his house. One of which was a spare bedroom that had a few stacks of boxes. The guy INSISTED and PROMISED that he'd remove it before painting. Wrong!  The day I got there, they were still there and he went to work. I moved them and to get back at him, I proudly stacked them in his shower. I went on with my work, got it done. Then I went to his place of work to collect my check. Now I will admit, I've never done this since on any other customers. However, he was pretty pissed when he got home from work later that day! Lol


----------



## paintball head

BuckeyePainter said:


> Yeah, I've had a similar situation. It was when I first started. A customer, that I knew from working with my dad, called and wanted me to paint a couple areas in his house. One of which was a spare bedroom that had a few stacks of boxes. The guy INSISTED and PROMISED that he'd remove it before painting. Wrong!  The day I got there, they were still there and he went to work. I moved them and to get back at him,* I proudly stacked them in his shower*. I went on with my work, got it done. Then I went to his place of work to collect my check. Now I will admit, I've never done this since on any other customers. However, he was pretty pissed when he got home from work later that day! Lol


A very nice token for THAT GUY !


----------



## Repaint Florida

I hate when my wife is right


----------



## Paint Pro CA

Moving pianos is the worst. Uprights are nothing compared to moving a grand piano. Moved one once years ago. We scratched the guys hardwood. Luckily the HO was a brother of a friend and we worked things out. Last year we did another job with a grand piano and I refused to move it. They had to hire a piano mover just to move it away from the wall and then back again after we were done. The movers put down a pad on the hardwood, laid down plywood on the pad and put the piano on top, wrapped it in plastic for the dust and draped it with moving blankets for the duration of the job.


----------



## RH

I hate taking the time to lay out a drop just right only to hook it with a ladder foot, or my own, and suddenly it's all higgelty piggelty.


----------



## chrisn

Repaint Florida said:


> I hate when my wife is right


 
mine is ALWAYS right


----------



## chrisn

RH said:


> I hate taking the time to lay out a drop just right only to hook it with a ladder foot, or my own, and suddenly it's all higgelty piggelty.


 
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BuckeyePainter

paintball head said:


> A very nice token for THAT GUY !


I've since worked in the same house and he's never mentioned anything about it. Hmm...


----------



## BuckeyePainter

I hate when the customer feels the need to assist you in painting only to make the job look bad and take longer


----------



## RH

BuckeyePainter said:


> I hate when the customer feels the need to assist you in painting only to make the job look bad and take longer


I'd never take a job where the HO wanted to "help". But if I ever did, there'd be one price for me to do the work and another for the HO to participate. Any guess which would be much higher?


----------



## fauxlynn

RH said:


> I'd never take a job where the HO wanted to "help". But if I ever did, there'd be one price for me to do the work and another for the HO to participate. Any guess which would be much higher?


I have had the offer from homeowners to help me, and I always tell them thank you,but my liability insurance doesn't allow for that scenario. Problem solved.


----------



## RH

… when the pre-qualification goes well. No red flags go up during the bid process. Then job starts up and the customer you thought was going to be just fine slowly starts going down that road from reasonable to unreasonable and finally crosses into "nuttier than squirrel poo" country. 

I will post the gory details in another thread - right now I'm still recovering. :wacko:


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

RH said:


> … when the pre-qualification goes well. No red flags go up during the bid process. Then job starts up and the customer you thought was going to be just fine slowly starts going down that road from reasonable to unreasonable and finally crosses into "nuttier than squirrel poo" country.
> 
> I will post the gory details in another thread - right now I'm still recovering. :wacko:


Lol just had the twin of your post :yes: she tuned into a complete wack job and she was a referral... Let's just say I got an 8 paragraph email late last nite along with phtotos and several texts. She wanted us off the job  ill also go into details late, thankfully I only had 20 hrs and minor material so I should be happy.

Some people are just plain


----------



## slinger58

Sounds like we got two good stories pending!

Bring em on soon guys, you know we love train wrecks around here.:thumbup:


----------



## RH

slinger58 said:


> Sounds like we got two good stories pending!
> 
> Bring em on soon guys, you know we love train wrecks around here.:thumbup:


Me in cab...


----------



## Ole34

I have a feeling my shop vac is gonna call out sick tomorrow...... Million dollar house btw


----------



## Bender

RH said:


> … when the pre-qualification goes well. No red flags go up during the bid process. Then job starts up and the customer you thought was going to be just fine slowly starts going down that road from reasonable to unreasonable and finally crosses into "nuttier than squirrel poo" country.
> 
> I will post the gory details in another thread - right now I'm still recovering. :wacko:





thinkpainting/nick said:


> Lol just had the twin of your post :yes: she tuned into a complete wack job and she was a referral... Let's just say I got an 8 paragraph email late last nite along with phtotos and several texts. She wanted us off the job  ill also go into details late, thankfully I only had 20 hrs and minor material so I should be happy.
> 
> Some people are just plain


Looked at a kitchen cabinet job last month, I was told the cabs 'just need repainted'.
I get there with the GC and she starts telling me how every contractor shes had in the house sucks, then starts telling me how the doors are a different color from the boxes:blink: They are exactly the same, nothing even wrong with them. Plus they were all lacquered, not 'just painted'. I don't do lacquer.

So I politely explain that she needs a cabinet guy who is set up to shoot them and I won't be able to help them out.
I excuse myself, and as I'm leaving I here her screaming at the GC, "Why the hell did you bring a painter over here who can't paint?!!"


----------



## RH

Bender said:


> Looked at a kitchen cabinet job last month, I was told the cabs 'just need repainted'.
> I get there with the GC and she starts telling me how every contractor shes had in the house sucks, then starts telling me how the doors are a different color from the boxes:blink: They are exactly the same, nothing even wrong with them. Plus they were all lacquered, not 'just painted'. I don't do lacquer.
> 
> So I politely explain that she needs a cabinet guy who is set up to shoot them and I won't be able to help them out.
> I excuse myself, and as I'm leaving I here her screaming at the GC, "Why the hell did you bring a painter over here who can't paint?!!"


*****


----------



## Ole34

So much for wearing this shirt tomorrow...


Ben and Wes would understand


----------



## Ole34

I should have posted this in the TOOLS section


----------



## Gough

Ole34 said:


> I have a feeling my shop vac is gonna call out sick tomorrow...... Million dollar house btw
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24744


Is that mouse S#!T? If so, that's a deal-breaker for us. Lost an acquaintance to Sin Nombre. Nasty stuff.


I don't know where you're located, but here's a handy map from the CDC:


http://www.cdc.gov/hantavirus/surveillance/state-of-exposure.html

If you're in one of the affected states and you gotta do it, take a real HEPA vac, wear a P100 mask, and open the place up.

http://www.cdc.gov/rodents/cleaning/index.html


----------



## Ole34

I seem to be having a rough time over here. First I got some ketchup on myself then spilled some orange soda.... Luckily I keep shout wipes in the van so that helped some but now I go for my pie an i notice the foil tray an some crap all over the bottom .... I don't know.... The pie tasted fine but doesn't look right ya know... Ohh well only me in here lol


----------



## Ole34

Gough said:


> Is that mouse S#!T? If so, that's a deal-breaker for us. Lost an acquaintance to Sin Nombre. Nasty stuff. I don't know where you're located, but here's a handy map from the CDC: http://www.cdc.gov/hantavirus/surveillance/state-of-exposure.html If you're in one of the affected states and you gotta do it, take a real HEPA vac, wear a P100 mask, and open the place up. http://www.cdc.gov/rodents/cleaning/index.html


Thanks Gough.... You have just officially ruined my dinner lol


----------



## Gough

Ole34 said:


> I seem to be having a rough time over here. First I got some ketchup on myself then spilled some orange soda.... Luckily I keep shout wipes in the van so that helped some but now I go for my pie an i notice the foil tray an some crap all over the bottom .... I don't know.... The pie tasted fine but doesn't look right ya know... Ohh well only me in here lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24758


You're making a compelling argument NOT to wear whites.


----------



## journeymanPainter

Ole34 said:


> I seem to be having a rough time over here. First I got some ketchup on myself then spilled some orange soda.... Luckily I keep shout wipes in the van so that helped some but now I go for my pie an i notice the foil tray an some crap all over the bottom .... I don't know.... The pie tasted fine but doesn't look right ya know... Ohh well only me in here lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24758


What did the bottom taste like?

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## richmondpainting

When gcs give you the "we know it's not your job but if you want to work with us again you will do it "speach


----------



## Tonyg

I hate it when I accidentally send over a $3600 estimate for a $1300 nursery. I use a basic Excel form for my email estimates, often just deleting the old info, copying/pasting, etc. When I sent it I forgot to change the price from the last job.

I was wondering why a prospect didn't call me back after I thought I had the sale, and a much larger future project. I sent it out the first week of June and just noticed the pdf that I sent them. I've lost projects for being too high but never accidentally because it was crazy high

:wallbash:


----------



## Bender

journeymanPainter said:


> What did the bottom taste like?


$hit


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

journeymanPainter said:


> What did the bottom taste like?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app



Hopefully NOT like bottom. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## daArch

Tonyg;505464 said:


> I hate it when I accidentally send over a $3600 estimate for a $1300 nursery. I use a basic Excel form for my email estimates, often just deleting the old info, copying/pasting, etc. When I sent it I forgot to change the price from the last job.
> 
> I was wondering why a prospect didn't call me back after I thought I had the sale, and a much larger future project. I sent it out the first week of June and just noticed the pdf that I sent them. I've lost projects for being too high but never accidentally because it was crazy high
> 
> 
> you'd hate it worse if you sent over a $1300 estimate for a $3600 nurserey
> 
> BTW, to prevent that (I learned the hard way - a few times), make a template with empty cells (named "est-template.xls") and start with it.


----------



## Ole34

Wasnt even planning on working in this room today ... Just wanted to pull the cabinet back to have a look at the base an check for whatever.


----------



## RH

richmondpainting said:


> When gcs give you the "we know it's not your job but if you want to work with us again you will do it "speach


Huh? :blink:

Why would you ever _want_ to work for somebody like that again?


----------



## Gough

RH said:


> Huh? :blink:
> 
> Why would you ever _want_ to work for somebody like that again?


:thumbsup:

For us, that phrase came to mean a quick trip form the A or B List to the DNB (Do Not Bid) list, otherwise known as the Fecal Roster.


----------



## richmondpainting

Gough said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> For us, that phrase came to mean a quick trip form the A or B List to the DNB (Do Not Bid) list, otherwise known as the Fecal Roster.


Actually the first guy who did it...is actually one of my better relationships now.....and pays quicker and doesn't make me wait on retain age either....this new guy.....is a pretty reputable retail construction company.....so I'll deal with it.....

Not to mention when you have 17 guys to try to keep working every bit counts


----------



## Gough

Ole34 said:


> Wasnt even planning on working in this room today ... Just wanted to pull the cabinet back to have a look at the base an check for whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24771


Yum, cord salad!


----------



## Red dog

richmondpainting said:


> When gcs give you the "we know it's not your job but if you want to work with us again you will do it "speach


If I get that speech I will not work for them again.Period.


----------



## Ole34

Gough said:


> Yum, cord salad!



The 2 backs legs busted off as well


----------



## RH

Ole34 said:


> The 2 backs legs busted off as well


Now that's something I really hate: moving someone's furniture only to have something break. Usually it's something that was already damaged, but I still hate it.


----------



## Gough

RH said:


> Now that's something I really hate: moving someone's furniture only to have something break. Usually it's something that was already damaged, but I still hate it.


How about moving a copier in a law office...and discovering that it's a liquid-toner copier...and they have, or rather "had", a white carpet.

I still cringe when I think about that, and it's been 25+ years.


----------



## richmondpainting

Red dog said:


> If I get that speech I will not work for them again.Period.


Its pretty common in commercial....especially retail


----------



## Red dog

richmondpainting said:


> Its pretty common in commercial....especially retail


I don't mind doing a few extras for a GC that's good to me but the way you put it.....no way. I don't need the work that bad.


----------



## richmondpainting

Red dog said:


> I don't mind doing a few extras for a GC that's good to me but the way you put it.....no way. I don't need the work that bad.


There is other circumstances. ...

First time we were behind..owners were there and the gc wanted us to patch dry wall...minor stuff but we already had enough to do....basically said hey....your the last ones here...just patch it and we will do more business

2nd time...we sprayed out this new day care....now the floor guys are having moisture issues and wanna clear seal the floor and can't over our over spray...the super already cleaned it up in four rooms and now asked us to do the other 4...i think it should be included in floor prep...or the gc should pay for it....but was basically told to clean it up and "keep the door open for future business".....


----------



## Monstertruck

Ole34 said:


> The 2 backs legs busted off as well


I guess I won't bring up the time I fell through a glass coffee table....


----------



## Bender

I hate when I have to buy the beer


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Bender said:


> I hate when I have to buy the beer


DOH!!


----------



## phillyholiday

I hate it when I unload 40 gallons of paint and the designer walks through the door holding a fan deck...


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## RH

I know it comes with the territory, and that some prefer it this way, but I hate when you go out and spend the time to do a thorough, professional evaluation of a project, and then compose a comprehensive bid, and the HO doesn't have the courtesy to get back to you.


----------



## Monstertruck

I hate it when we're trying to finish up our first exterior of the season and the region is stuck in a reverse NorEaster vortex. It's so dang wet up heeyah that the puddles have puddles.

I'll call it a SoutWester.


Look out!
Here it comes again!
http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/northeast_loop.php


----------



## RH

Monstertruck said:


> I hate it when we're trying to finish up our first exterior of the season and the region is stuck in a reverse NorEaster vortex. It's so dang wet up heeyah that the puddles have puddles.
> 
> I'll call it a SoutWester.


Send some out here. Dry and hot, wildfires are rampant.


----------



## Monstertruck

RH said:


> Send some out here. Dry and hot, wildfires are rampant.


Would you like it in singles or fivers?

'shrooms are growing like crazy in the woods.
My Jalapenos are drowning and the tomatoes look like giant shrubs.:blink:


----------



## Bender

Monstertruck said:


> Would you like it in singles or fivers?
> 
> 'shrooms are growing like crazy in the woods.
> My Jalapenos are drowning and the tomatoes look like giant shrubs.:blink:


"Looks like we'll be blessed with a little more rain"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14zHgCrywjU


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

phillyholiday said:


> I hate it when I unload 40 gallons of paint and the designer walks through the door holding a fan deck...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Lol that was a good one...lol


----------



## Boco

I hate when using a scraper with a carbide blade and you get bit. Not once but twice. Leaving paper cuts to the bone on tips of fingers.


----------



## Ole34

Boco said:


> I hate when using a scraper with a carbide blade and you get bit. Not once but twice. Leaving paper cuts to the bone on tips of fingers.



or sitting down with a triangle scrapper in your leg pocket


----------



## Gough

Ole34 said:


> or sitting down with a triangle scrapper in your leg pocket


In your helper's new truck:whistling2:


----------



## epretot

I hate when stupid people aggravate me.


----------



## RH

epretot said:


> I hate when stupid people aggravate me.


And yet you continue to log in here.


----------



## epretot

RH said:


> And yet you continue to log in here.


I almost edited my post to say something to that affect. Sounds better coming from you.

I had one of those days where I had to converse with humans. It didn't go well. I don't like too many people.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Ole34 said:


> or sitting down with a triangle scrapper in your leg pocket


Or being a young buck and an old timer dips a rag in turps tells ya to stick in your back pocket on a hot summer day and keep it there or better yet lacquers thinner:whistling2:


----------



## Ole34

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Or being a young buck and an old timer dips a rag in turps tells ya to stick in your back pocket on a hot summer day and keep it there or better yet lacquers thinner:whistling2:





i remember coming home after priming in oil all day an figuring to myself ..''why not shower while using thinners at the same time?''..........i almost passed the fuk out in the shower lol ...thinners + Steam = not cool


----------



## epretot

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Or being a young buck and an old timer dips a rag in turps tells ya to stick in your back pocket on a hot summer day and keep it there or better yet lacquers thinner:whistling2:


See...I told you, people are stupid.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Or being a young buck and an old timer dips a rag in turps tells ya to stick in your back pocket on a hot summer day and keep it there or better yet lacquers thinner:whistling2:


THAT, was always a good one.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

epretot said:


> See...I told you, people are stupid.


Not painters :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I hate when the guys don't mark the cut pots with what's in it. And today, we had white primer and white paint going. One of my brilliant guys marked his _paint_ with a "P", just so you wouldn't confuse it with the primer. :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Repaint Florida

i hate sales calls to my cell phone


----------



## Bender

I hate when I'm about to meet a HO and I cant figure out where that booger went:001_unsure:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Bender said:


> I hate when I'm about to meet a HO and I cant figure out where that booger went:001_unsure:


LOL. Last week I blew my nose in the morning. Later in the day I found it on the bottom of the bill on my baseball cap.  I still have no idea how I managed that.


----------



## RH

Schmidt & Co. said:


> LOL. Last week I blew my nose in the morning. Later in the day I found it on the bottom of the bill on my baseball cap.  I still have no idea how I managed that.


Try a kleenex next time.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

RH said:


> Try a kleenex next time.


I did, and somehow things went a bit haywire.


----------



## RedOak

this should be fun...

i hate wen my sheetrock 20 takes an hour to dry, and when i sand it after an hour, it drags and i have to reskim the area

i hate when i get the contract to do just walls, and theres old paint that transfered nto the ceiling...

and i hate when the GC says the electricians had to change a recepticle...after i finished the wall!


----------



## Monstertruck

Bender said:


> I hate when I'm about to meet a HO and I cant figure out where that booger went:001_unsure:


I hate it when the HO tells me where the booger is.


----------



## CApainter

Schmidt & Co. said:


> LOL. Last week I blew my nose in the morning. Later in the day I found it on the bottom of the bill on my baseball cap.  I still have no idea how I managed that.


That reminds me of "Something about Mary" with Ben Stiller.


----------



## Jmayspaint

CApainter said:


> That reminds me of "Something about Mary" with Ben Stiller.



Hair gel anyone? Lol


----------



## 12th man

I hate it when a client was supposed to have their colors picked a week ago. I show up to collect the deposit and color schedule and she says "I just want something close to this color". I dont like being responsible for picking the color but I need to start job tomorrow.


----------



## squid

Jmayspaint said:


> Hair gel anyone? Lol


 What hair?


----------



## Boco

I hate it when you bid a job and just as your getting paid the HO informs you that he thought it would be double the amount you quoted. I almost face palmed right there on the spot.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Boco said:


> I hate it when you bid a job and just as your getting paid the HO informs you that he thought it would be double the amount you quoted. I almost face palmed right there on the spot.


Been there done that. My other favorite comment I love to hear after putting together a large bid is "Is that all?" :bangin::bangin::bangin:


----------



## Ole34

Well, guess it wasn't a pop off. Sucks.... Seems like a lot of my life's problems are food related


----------



## Boco

Is that a fanta? We dont have that or glass bottles here.


----------



## Toolnut

Now you know why.


----------



## Ole34

Boco said:


> Is that a fanta? We dont have that or glass bottles here.




yup Fanta.........


----------



## ltd

I hate when I cant remember if I put the single edge razor blade back in my tool box. Not a good thing for the kiddies to find after your all done for the day.


----------



## 12th man

I am doing this job for my landlords mother after hours from my full time job. I have been coming in every day after work and on weekends. Well today she is not home after I drove all the way out here. No call, no note. I hate wasting my time. Specially after working out in the sun all day!


----------



## Repaint Florida

I hate speakers phones 

don't call me on a speaker phone with the echo like your in a tin can because
i am going to tell you to go 

then i am going to tell you how i really feel :yes:


----------



## daArch

I hate finding a tool where it belongs AFTER looking in that bucket THREE times, emptying the truck, and cleaning out the junk room. 

well hopefully the van won't smell so bad now that i found that half stick of string cheese under the front seat


----------



## CApainter

I hate when I have to go through the trouble of replacing a lost security badge, only to find it three months later safely tucked away in the one place I didn't check.


----------



## WestCoast99

I hate painting walls ceilings and trim over brand new or freshly refinished floors. (Currently waiting for flooring contractor to call me so they can pass me the house keys.)


----------



## Gough

CApainter said:


> I hate when I have to go through the trouble of replacing a lost security badge, only to find it three months later safely tucked away in the one place I didn't check.


I lost my key to a federal facility once and went to report it. They told me to take the day off to look for it, because they'd have to call in in the FBI at the end of the day to investigate and then bill me to have the entire complex re-keyed.

I found it within a few hours and have used a more secure key ring ever since (summer of '78).


----------



## Boco

I hate spraying smurf blue and having pressure relief valve clogged then explode in your face. Pretty much cost me a new pair of shoes, shorts and shirt. Of course i was working at a busy ass strip mall with no water or fresh rags in sight. One of the best comments was " Did you blow papa smurf or what."


----------



## SaskPainter

LOL funny stuff. Nice Post


----------



## daArch

Boco said:


> I hate spraying smurf blue and having pressure relief valve clogged then explode in your face. Pretty much cost me a new pair of shoes, shorts and shirt. Of course i was working at a busy ass strip mall with no water or fresh rags in sight. One of the best comments was " Did you blow papa smurf or what."


Ah yes, the old penguin & auto mechanic punch line,

"Looks like you blew a seal"
"OH NO, that's just ice cream!"


----------



## Darps

I hate being told that I did a good job on something simple.

Yeah, thanks. This is the first soffit I've ever painted. Glad you're happy with it.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I hate it when the dog eats my pizza I just cooked for dinner.  I swear, I put it on the counter and only left the kitchen for a minute. What the heck to do for dinner now?


----------



## epretot

Darps said:


> I hate being told that I did a good job on something simple.
> 
> Yeah, thanks. This is the first soffit I've ever painted. Glad you're happy with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Great post Darps! Good job!


----------



## Darps

Thanks. This is the first time I've ever made sentences.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## epretot

Darps said:


> Thanks. This is the first time I've ever made sentences.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Keep working at it. You will improve with practice.


----------



## Darps

Yeah. I'm about to give you another great review on Angie's Lisp, whatever that is. Maybe I can be as proficient at articulating my frustrations with refinishing cardboard soffits as you are at explaining your frustrations with earbuds on the job site.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate it when every bloody weather website has different predictions on the weather ranging from 10% POP to 70%! How are you guys that far off from each other!?!?! Some have been predicting torrential downpours with possible severe lightning and thunder all day. It's been horribly ugly looking out all day.

Not one stupid solitary drop of rain. I feel like going outside just to spit straight up and have it land on myself to justify the fact I didn't go do the horrible scraping and sanding I'd planned on doing today. Stayed at home and had an 'administrative day'. Stupid bills and paperwork.

Oh, and Painttalk.


----------



## daArch

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate it when every bloody weather website has different predictions on the weather ranging from 10% POP to 70%! How are you guys that far off from each other!?!?! Some have been predicting torrential downpours with possible severe lightning and thunder all day. It's been horribly ugly looking out all day.
> 
> Not one stupid solitary drop of rain. I feel like going outside just to spit straight up and have it land on myself to justify the fact I didn't go do the horrible scraping and sanding I'd planned on doing today. Stayed at home and had an 'administrative day'. Stupid bills and paperwork.
> 
> Oh, and Painttalk.


In the 70's and 80's before this internet thing, we learned to forecast for ourselves. We looked at numerous talking heads, saw the maps, the currents, and the fronts AND we knew the local terrain. We'd make a reasonable prediction and THEN kept an eye on the sky. Being natives we were a LOT better than these imported pretty boys.


----------



## Wildbill7145

daArch said:


> In the 70's and 80's before this internet thing, we learned to forecast for ourselves. We looked at numerous talking heads, saw the maps, the currents, and the fronts AND we knew the local terrain. We'd make a reasonable prediction and THEN kept an eye on the sky. Being natives we were a LOT better than these imported pretty boys.


I had a bit of a close call with one of those billion volt light shows earlier this year, so I'm being a little overly cautious but I'm going to have to let go of that if I'm going to get anything done this summer.

I'm a weather nut and maybe that's my problem. I keep an eye on at least 3-4 different radar sites, but I have to agree with you. I have to get a bit more confident in the 'have a smoke on the back deck and stare at the sky at 5 in the morning' site which appears to have the same or better success rate as the imported pretty boys you mentioned. For much less pay I have to assume.


----------



## Gough

Wildbill7145 said:


> I had a bit of a close call with one of those billion volt light shows earlier this year, so I'm being a little overly cautious but I'm going to have to let go of that if I'm going to get anything done this summer.
> 
> I'm a weather nut and maybe that's my problem. I keep an eye on at least 3-4 different radar sites, but I have to agree with you. I have to get a bit more confident in the 'have a smoke on the back deck and stare at the sky at 5 in the morning' site which appears to have the same or better success rate as the imported pretty boys you mentioned. For much less pay I have to assume.


I used to check at least five weather websites...one of them was always right.

Not sure what you gain by looking at more than one radar site. As far as I know, there's only one network of weather radars in the US, those belonging to NOAA/NWS. They sell the information to other weather providers. The providers may massage the raw met data to come up with their own forecast, but the radar images, etc. all come from one source.


----------



## RH

… we get the bathroom all prepped, masked and dropped for starting first thing tomorrow morning and as we are leaving for the day the HO says, "Oh, that's the only shower my husband can access. He will be able to use it tonight right?" :wallbash:

That just happened this afternoon.


----------



## RH

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I hate it when the dog eats my pizza I just cooked for dinner.  I swear, I put it on the counter and only left the kitchen for a minute. What the heck to do for dinner now?



Grilled pizza stuffed dog sounds pretty good.


----------



## daArch

The weather radar is great for showing what's moving where and how fast. But when we were getting good at it, we also understood the jet stream and its oscillations. 

And some parts of the world are just easy to predict. Here in the NE it's VERY tricky. 

Much has been said about Mark Twain's comments about NE weather, and I was gonna quote a few pieces, but instead will quote the whole damn thing.



> I reverently believe that the Maker who made us all makes everything in New England but the weather. I don't know who makes that, but I think it must be raw apprentices in the weather-clerk's factory who experiment and learn how, in New England, for board and clothes, and then are promoted to make weather for countries that require a good article, and will take their custom elsewhere if they don't get it.
> 
> There is a sumptuous variety about the New England weather that compels the stranger's admiration -- and regret. The weather is always doing something there; always attending strictly to business; always getting up new designs and trying them on the people to see how they will go. But it gets through more business in spring than in any other season.
> 
> In the spring I have counted one hundred and thirty-six different kinds of weather inside of four-and-twenty hours. It was I that made the fame and fortune of that man that had that marvelous collection of weather on exhibition at the Centennial, that so astounded the foreigners. He was going to travel all over the world and get specimens from all the climes. I said, "Don't you do it; you come to New England on a favorable spring day." I told him what we could do in the way of style, variety, and quantity. Well, he came and he made his collection in four days. As to variety, why, he confessed that he got hundreds of kinds of weather that he had never heard of before. And as to quantity -- well, after he had picked out and discarded all that was blemished in any way, he not only had weather enough, but weather to spare; weather to hire out; weather to sell; to deposit; weather to invest; weather to give to the poor.
> 
> The people of New England are by nature patient and forbearing, but there are some things which they will not stand. Every year they kill a lot of poets for writing about "Beautiful Spring." These are generally casual visitors, who bring their notions of spring from somewhere else, and cannot, of course, know how the natives feel about spring. And so the first thing they know the opportunity to inquire how they feel has permanently gone by.
> 
> Old Probabilities** has a mighty reputation for accurate prophecy, and thoroughly well deserves it. You take up the paper and observe how crisply and confidently he checks off what today's weather is going to be on the Pacific, down South, in the Middle States, in the Wisconsin region. See him sail along in the joy and pride of his power till he gets to New England, and then see his tail drop. He doesn't know what the weather is going to be in New England. Well, he mulls over it, and by-and-by he gets out something about like this: Probably northeast to southwest winds, varying to the southward and westward and eastward and points between, high and low barometer swapping around from place to place; probable areas of rain, snow, hail, and drought, succeeded or preceded by earthquakes, with thunder and lightning. Then he jots down his postscript from his wandering mind, to cover accidents. "But it is possible that the programme may be wholly changed in the mean time."
> 
> Yes, one of the brightest gems in the New England weather is the dazzling uncertainty of it. There is only one thing certain about it: you are certain there is going to be plenty of it -- a perfect grand review; but you never can tell which end of the procession is going to move first. You fix up for the drought; you leave your umbrella in the house and sally out, and two to one you get drowned. You make up your mind that the earthquake is due; you stand from under, and take hold of something to steady yourself, and the first thing you know you get struck by lightning. These are great disappointments; but they can't be helped. The lightning there is peculiar; it is so convincing, that when it strikes a thing it doesn't leave enough of that thing behind for you to tell whether-- Well, you'd think it was something valuable, and a Congressman had been there.
> 
> And the thunder. When the thunder begins to merely tune up and scrape and saw, and key up the instruments for the performance, strangers say, "Why, what awful thunder you have here!" But when the baton is raised and the real concert begins, you'll find that stranger down in the cellar with his head in the ash-barrel.
> 
> Now as to the size of the weather in New England -- lengthways, I mean. It is utterly disproportioned to the size of that little country. Half the time, when it is packed as full as it can stick, you will see that New England weather sticking out beyond the edges and projecting around hundreds and hundreds of miles over the neighboring States. She can't hold a tenth part of her weather. You can see cracks all about where she has strained herself trying to do it.
> 
> I could speak volumes about the inhuman perversity of the New England weather, but I will give but a single specimen. I like to hear rain on a tin roof. So I covered part of my roof with tin, with an eye to that luxury. Well, sir, do you think it ever rains on that tin? No, sir, skips it every time.
> 
> Mind, in this speech I have been trying merely to do honor to the New England weather -- no language could do it justice. But, after all, there is at least one or two things about that weather (or, if you please, effects produced by it) which we residents would not like to part with. If we hadn't our bewitching autumn foliage, we should still have to credit the weather with one feature which compensates for all its bullying vagaries -- the ice-storm: when a leafless tree is clothed with ice from the bottom to the top -- ice that is as bright and clear as crystal; when every bough and twig is strung with ice-beads, frozen dew-drops, and the whole tree sparkles cold and white, like the Shah of Persia's diamond plume. Then the wind waves the branches and the sun comes out and turns all those myriads of beads and drops to prisms that glow and burn and flash with all manner of colored fires, which change and change again with inconceivable rapidity from blue to red, from red to green, and green to gold -- the tree becomes a spraying fountain, a very explosion of dazzling jewels; and it stands there the acme, the climax, the supremest possibility in art or nature, of bewildering, intoxicating, intolerable magnificence. One cannot make the words too strong.


----------



## SemiproJohn

The lightning there is peculiar; it is so convincing, that when it strikes a thing it doesn't leave enough of that thing behind for you to tell whether-- Well, you'd think it was something valuable, and a Congressman had been there.

I just love this. At least it gives me some hope concerning a possible way of getting rid of Congressmen.


----------



## Ole34

I'm not a fan of medium pizzas... But a small is, well....small


----------



## Red dog

I hate when I work for out of state homeowners and they don't send the check when they say!!!! Almost 3 weeks late and still no check.


----------



## Ole34

Maybe they forgot to let you know ?


----------



## benthepainter

I hate that I have to go to work : (


----------



## Red dog

Ole34 said:


> Maybe they forgot to let you know ?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 25174


Just called them....they said they were going to wire it to me tonight...we shall see. Definitely not doing anymore work for them.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

I hate when I wake up in a panic cuz I didn't hear my alarm, then realize it's the weekend, comfort momentarily ensues, then panic returns as I realize I still gotta work. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I show up to look at a potential job and realize the potential customer is under 25. At this point I know I'm going to spend 1/2hr talking to her about the job, give her an estimate, possible start date, leave.

Then she's going to call her boyfriend, then they're (mostly him) going to decide to do it themselves. Happened twice in the past month. I know it's happening as soon as they open the door.

"Yeah, sorry about that. We've never hired someone to work for us before."


----------



## daArch

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I show up to look at a potential job and realize the potential customer is under 25. At this point I know I'm going to spend 1/2hr talking to her about the job, give her an estimate, possible start date, leave.
> 
> Then she's going to call her boyfriend, then they're (mostly him) going to decide to do it themselves. Happened twice in the past month. I know it's happening as soon as they open the door.
> 
> "Yeah, sorry about that. We've never hired someone to work for us before."


You got it, BTDT.

BUT (I bet ya didn't see THAT coming :whistling2 the flip side of that same coin are the DINKS (double income, no kids) who are just starting out in the world and have money to spend and NO inclination to DIY.

THOSE are potential customers for life. :thumbup:

I have a few, and DAMN they make the others worth the chance I take giving them the time of day.


----------



## Wildbill7145

The DINKS are different though. I can spot them too, they're keepers.

When the woman has no clue what she wants painted, can't decide on whether or not to paint the trim and doors a different colour, keeps asking you if the colours she's chosen are too dark. Almost poops herself when you tell her what it's going to cost......

And it's a rental... You can see it coming.



daArch said:


> You got it, BTDT.
> 
> BUT (I bet ya didn't see THAT coming :whistling2 the flip side of that same coin are the DINKS (double income, no kids) who are just starting out in the world and have money to spend and NO inclination to DIY.
> 
> THOSE are potential customers for life. :thumbup:
> 
> I have a few, and DAMN they make the others worth the chance I take giving them the time of day.


----------



## epretot

I hate when Stink Bugs invade.


----------



## razzzu

I hate it when my cords get tangled in the most infuriatingly physically impossible way when I attempt to get more slack. 

I hate perfectly setting a drop and then the ladder catching the fabric and dragging it halfway around the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## RH

epretot said:


> I hate when Stink Bugs invade.


We sometimes get invaded from those this time of year. Maybe we escaped - haven't seen any yet.


----------



## chrisn

RH said:


> We sometimes get invaded from those this time of year. Maybe we escaped - haven't seen any yet.


they just got here, so it might take em a little while to get across the whole USA


----------



## Toolnut

On the same subject; dealing with love bugs when doing exterior.


----------



## Gough

chrisn said:


> they just got here, so it might take em a little while to get across the whole USA


I think Hopkin's Law for phenological events probably has an entomological equivalent.


https://www.usanpn.org/files/shared/files/Natural_Laws_Calendars_deBeurs.pdf


----------



## epretot

Gough said:


> I think Hopkin's Law for phenological events probably has an entomological equivalent.
> 
> 
> https://www.usanpn.org/files/shared/files/Natural_Laws_Calendars_deBeurs.pdf


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when you paint out a bedroom in a cottage with 4000 memories/nick nacks all over the place, virtually impossible furniture to move by yourself. Customer gives you the colour code and name by email. Paint it out, put everything back.

Customer shows up a week later, realized they gave you a completely wrong colour code and name and can't live with what's on the walls. Calls you back and asks you to come back and repaint (on their dime) with the right colour.

I like the $, but don't want to have to move all the memories and furniture again. Sigh. Ah well, they're really nice people.


----------



## ridesarize

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when you paint out a bedroom in a cottage with 4000 memories/nick nacks all over the place, virtually impossible furniture to move by yourself. Customer gives you the colour code and name by email. Paint it out, put everything back.
> 
> Customer shows up a week later, realized they gave you a completely wrong colour code and name and can't live with what's on the walls. Calls you back and asks you to come back and repaint (on their dime) with the right colour.
> 
> I like the $, but don't want to have to move all the memories and furniture again. Sigh. Ah well, they're really nice people.


I had to do that to an entire 2 story 4 bedroom home as a foreman my company had me and 2 guys handle everything. Move everything and replace when complete.
We had to do all walls, ceilings, all closets, trim, doors, built-in shelving, and cabinets in bathrooms and laundry. The couple had a very nice home, perfectly up-kept, arranged closets, 24 area rugs throughout house all different sizes and patterns. Paintings hanging, , animal mounts in office, jewelry sitting just perfectly on nightstand or dresser, clothes in closet pressed, arranged by color and style, guns, hunting stuff, everything as is in a lived in home, but they lived out of state for parts of the year.
We had to move everything in order to do walls, ceilings and trim in an efficient manner. We took pictures of where most everything went (hardly helped), some video of things like the pantry loaded with goods all arranged nicely. I watched video over and over trying to figure out where things went when we were done.
We were told it didn't matter to remember or label where area rugs went because house cleaners would place back, then at the end we had to to place them anyways. Many of them went under dressers and beds and treadmills. Just putting areas rugs and mats around house was a 4 to 6 hour fiasco for two guys, totally switching them around as we got closer to being done.

It was the first job I did for the company, they trusted me to say the least. When the time came to come greet owners and follow up after job was completed, I went after hours in nice clothes, and they had !ONE! touch up that needed addressing. A sill got sanded too much on a corner and I fixed it up the next visit out there. Job successful!


----------



## Gough

ridesarize said:


> I had to do that to an entire 2 story 4 bedroom home as a foreman my company had me and 2 guys handle everything. Move everything and replace when complete.
> We had to do all walls, ceilings, all closets, trim, doors, built-in shelving, and cabinets in bathrooms and laundry. The couple had a very nice home, perfectly up-kept, arranged closets, 24 area rugs throughout house all different sizes and patterns. Paintings hanging, , animal mounts in office, jewelry sitting just perfectly on nightstand or dresser, clothes in closet pressed, arranged by color and style, guns, hunting stuff, everything as is in a lived in home, but they lived out of state for parts of the year.
> We had to move everything in order to do walls, ceilings and trim in an efficient manner. We took pictures of where most everything went (hardly helped), some video of things like the pantry loaded with goods all arranged nicely. I watched video over and over trying to figure out where things went when we were done.
> We were told it didn't matter to remember or label where area rugs went because house cleaners would place back, then at the end we had to to place them anyways. Many of them went under dressers and beds and treadmills. Just putting areas rugs and mats around house was a 4 to 6 hour fiasco for two guys, totally switching them around as we got closer to being done.
> 
> It was the first job I did for the company, they trusted me to say the least. When the time came to come greet owners and follow up after job was completed, I went after hours in nice clothes, and they had !ONE! touch up that needed addressing. A sill got sanded too much on a corner and I fixed it up the next visit out there. Job successful!


Two words: moving company. Some of the best dollars we've ever spent. In extreme cases, move it into storage for the duration.


----------



## RamseyBrosPaint

*Too funy*

:thumbup:


----------



## PaintEmUp

Wood511 said:


> After rolling and cutting four rooms the same color, HO comes home and after a long pause..."that's really not what I thought that color was going to look like..."


I hate customers and color picking in general.

Customer this week had about 25 samples all painted onto those big poster boards. And every color she had picked she changed at the last second and had some stupid story as to why. "I saw a falcon fly by the window and it reminded me of my highschool mascot which reminded me of the a time when I was in highschool and I lost my virginity in a car that had the same color interior and since it was such a traumatizing experience I realized I don't want that color anymore."


----------



## chrisn

PaintEmUp said:


> I hate customers and color picking in general.
> 
> Customer this week had about 25 samples all painted onto those big poster boards. And every color she had picked she changed at the last second and had some stupid story as to why. "I saw a falcon fly by the window and it reminded me of my highschool mascot which reminded me of the a time when I was in highschool and I lost my virginity in a car that had the same color interior and since it was such a traumatizing experience I realized I don't want that color anymore."


really?


----------



## Gough

PaintEmUp said:


> I hate customers and color picking in general.
> 
> Customer this week had about 25 samples all painted onto those big poster boards. And every color she had picked she changed at the last second and had some stupid story as to why. "I saw a falcon fly by the window and it reminded me of my highschool mascot which reminded me of the a time when I was in highschool and I lost my virginity in a car that had the same color interior and since it was such a traumatizing experience I realized I don't want that color anymore."


Wow. We had one pair of flakes as clients who came to us with stories about the visions they had concerning the colors for their house. They also consulted the I Ching, geomancers, and other "sources".

At some point, I think pharmaceuticals may have been involved as well.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Gough said:


> Wow. We had one pair of flakes as clients who came to us with stories about the visions they had concerning the colors for their house. They also consulted the I Ching, geomancers, and other "sources".
> 
> At some point, I think pharmaceuticals may have been involved as well.


Wow. Stories like these really make me go into the 'control thy customer' mode.

"Well, I gotta go. Give me a ring when you've got your colour picked out. Have a great day!"


----------



## daArch

And then there is this scene:

HO: Gosh, I’d sure like to help. You know, I haven’t had a paintbrush in my hand in years.

PAINTER: Sure, you can help. Go on out there and mix us a batch of spotted paint.

HO: Oh swell swell!

[HO walks away, but he stops for a moment and he has a confused look on his face. He thinks for a moment, but then continues walking - HO is next seen in another room mixing the “spotted paint.”]

3 awards points for naming specific source


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> And then there is this scene:
> 
> HO: Gosh, I’d sure like to help. You know, I haven’t had a paintbrush in my hand in years.
> 
> PAINTER: Sure, you can help. Go on out there and mix us a batch of spotted paint.
> 
> HO: Oh swell swell!
> 
> [HO walks away, but he stops for a moment and he has a confused look on his face. He thinks for a moment, but then continues walking - HO is next seen in another room mixing the “spotted paint.”]
> 
> 3 awards points for naming specific source


Three Stooges, Tassels in the Air.


----------



## slinger58

Gough said:


> Three Stooges, Tassels in the Air.


You gotta appreciate the incongruity of the Professor of PT knowing his Three Stooges episodes. :yes:


----------



## CApainter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9580uVgX75g


Gough said:


> Two words: moving company. Some of the best dollars we've ever spent. In extreme cases, move it into storage for the duration.



Delegate!


----------



## ridesarize

Now every time you give advice I will imagine you're just retweeting what she told you to say...


----------



## RH

slinger58 said:


> You gotta appreciate the incongruity of the Professor of PT knowing his Three Stooges episodes. :yes:


Hell, everything important I've learned in life came from watching the Three Stooges.

A) "Nuk nuk nuk" and "Soitainly" are great all purpose response.

B) Physical injury is funny when accompanied by sound effects like, "Bonk, clang, and doink".

C) Pie fights are a good way to settle disputes.


----------



## CApainter

ridesarize said:


> Now every time you give advice I will imagine you're just retweeting what she told you to say...


That's what delegating is all about. As long as you give credit to the author, it's not plagiarism.


----------



## Repaint Florida

PaintEmUp said:


> I hate customers and color picking in general.
> 
> Customer this week had
> about 25 samples all painted onto those big poster boards. And every color she had picked she changed at the last second and had some stupid story as to why. "I saw a falcon fly by the window and it reminded me of my highschool mascot which reminded me of the a time *when I was in highschool and I lost my virginity in a car that had the same color interior* and since it was such a traumatizing experience I realized I don't want that color anymore."


sizz ...i remember her ... it was a cold night night and we were listen to David Allan Coe & drinking jack black in my PU truck on the way to the train station to pick up my mother when she .... sorry i never kiss & tell :whistling2:


----------



## driftweed

See, I thought polka dot paint was a joke until I discovered Multi-spec paint. Imagine my amazement when I first saw it:lol:


----------



## daArch

Gough said:


> Three Stooges, Tassels in the Air.


sorry, anyone who uses "Super Service" on an estimate and can sing "Swingin' the Alphabet" is pre-disqualified


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgmdnxtz3Bo


----------



## Ole34

Since our schedules conflicted I told them to have the stone guy cut in the side before he set the stones so that I could come close on the 2nd coat ... They did that.... Then they changed the color an put up extra fancy samples 



Should be fun


----------



## Ole34




----------



## Gough

Ole34 said:


> Since our schedules conflicted I told them to have the stone guy cut in the side before he set the stones so that I could come close on the 2nd coat ... They did that.... Then they changed the color an put up extra fancy samples
> 
> 
> 
> Should be fun
> 
> View attachment 26281


Break out the artist's brushes and start the meter!

OTOH, any of the new colors would be an improvement, IMNSHO.


----------



## Ole34

Definitely artist brushes all the way... In a positive note the walls are going matte


----------



## Wildbill7145

Ole34 said:


> Definitely artist brushes all the way... In a positive note the walls are going matte


Could you tape it?

just kidding.


----------



## RH

I hate when the texture guys make absolutely no attempt whatsoever to create a decent cut line at the walls/ceiling.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> Could you tape it?
> 
> just kidding.


Could be a b---h getting the tape to stick well enough to provide any type of protection. Like Gough, I'd just go the artist brush route and bill for the extra time.


----------



## Gough

RH said:


> Could be a b---h getting the tape to stick well enough to provide any type of protection. Like Gough, I'd just go the artist brush route and bill for the extra time.


and skip the morning coffee.

Oh, yeah, also keep a black Sharpie on hand.


----------



## mattpaints82

*what a bunch of horse $#*!*

I hate when the GC, because its raining, lets the siding guy go ahead and install the porch ceilings.. before we could stain them.  i hate having stain run down my elbows!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

I hate when I'm cleaning out my shop, opening 5's filled with dried out brushes & putty knives, and then I open an old, "mystery 5", only to realize someone had used it as a toilet. 

Yep. Just threw up in my mouth a little. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## mattpaints82

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I hate when I'm cleaning out my shop, opening 5's filled with dried out brushes & putty knives, and then I open an old, "mystery 5", only to realize someone had used it as a toilet.
> 
> Yep. Just threw up in my mouth a little.
> 
> 
> Stelzer Painting Inc.


 :furious:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I hate when my painter reinstalls the wall sconces for me. No, the _picture_ isn't upside down.


----------



## RH

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I hate when my painter reinstalls the wall sconces for me. No, the _picture_ isn't upside down.


Good thing you have one of those fancy schmanzy "dripless" candles.


----------



## SemiproJohn

Where's the candle viagra when you need it?


----------



## RH

SemiproJohn said:


> Where's the candle viagra when you need it?


If the wick is erect for more than four hours...


----------



## Gwarel

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I hate when my painter reinstalls the wall sconces for me. No, the _picture_ isn't upside down.


A guy that worked for me was great at painting doors but totally incompetent at putting the handles and dead bolts back together. He called me on a Friday afternoon and said he couldn't get them installed on the front door of a house, would I come help. I rushed across town and showed him how easy it was and we went home. About the time I got home and cracked a cold one the GC called. I put the key hole inside and the button outside.....Genius!:thumbsup:


----------



## richmondpainting

Gwarel said:


> A guy that worked for me was great at painting doors but totally incompetent at putting the handles and dead bolts back together. He called me on a Friday afternoon and said he couldn't get them installed on the front door of a house, would I come help. I rushed across town and showed him how easy it was and we went home. About the time I got home and cracked a cold one the GC called. I put the key hole inside and the button outside.....Genius!:thumbsup:


Why are you taking hardware off?


----------



## Ole34

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I hate when my painter reinstalls the wall sconces for me. No, the _picture_ isn't upside down.


i once had a guy try an use 2 single switch plates on a double switch


----------



## Gough

richmondpainting said:


> Why are you taking hardware off?


Just curious, have you ever read Section 9900??


----------



## Ole34

`Hey Paul, how come your guys dont roll tight then put the sconces back up ???.........


----------



## Gwarel

richmondpainting said:


> Why are you taking hardware off?


As I stated in my post.....I'm a genius.


----------



## richmondpainting

Gough said:


> Just curious, have you ever read Section 9900??


I skim..why?


----------



## Gough

richmondpainting said:


> I skim..why?


The part about removing hardware.

Sec 9900 3.2. Remove or protect hardware, electrical plates, mechanical grilles and louvers, lighting fixture trim, and other items not indicated to receive coatings which are adjacent to surfaces to receive coatings.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Ole34 said:


> `Hey Paul, how come your guys dont roll tight then put the sconces back up ???.........


The darker color is the new color. We used a mini roller to paint about 1' out, reinstalled the light then rolled tight to the light with the 9" roller.


----------



## richmondpainting

Gough said:


> The part about removing hardware.
> 
> Sec 9900 3.2. Remove or protect hardware, electrical plates, mechanical grilles and louvers, lighting fixture trim, and other items not indicated to receive coatings which are adjacent to surfaces to receive coatings.


Use tape....that's not all in my "lowest bidder wins" bid.....sorry Mr. Superintendent who wants to install tile flooring before we prime walls....or install faux brick before we paint above....or have us repaint walls for free...or have 3 punch lists.....

Sorry but I'm taking what I can get....


----------



## Gwarel

richmondpainting said:


> Why are you taking hardware off?


I rarely see my name on a punch list.........I think you just answered your own question.


----------



## chrisn

richmondpainting said:


> Use tape....that's not all in my "lowest bidder wins" bid.....sorry Mr. Superintendent who wants to install tile flooring before we prime walls....or install faux brick before we paint above....or have us repaint walls for free...or have 3 punch lists.....
> 
> Sorry but I'm taking what I can get....


again, just plain lack of planning and or communication
your problem, having 3 punch lists should indicate something to the "boss" man:blink:


----------



## richmondpainting

chrisn said:


> again, just plain lack of planning and or communication
> your problem, having 3 punch lists should indicate something to the "boss" man:blink:


Its called trade damage bud


----------



## driftweed

Running out of paint on a weekend because, i got lazy with inventory. And the store is clear across town...

Good thing the customer trusts me enough to call & order paint and bypass the red tape.


----------



## chrisn

richmondpainting said:


> Its called trade damage bud


maybe you're in the wrong trade?


----------



## doitrite

ltd said:


> I hate it you cant even get a little 4x6 area on the floor to set up a shop, Or go head use the laundry tub ,and there's all kind of good black clothes hanging next to the tub. How bout dogs peeing on your drops or dogs staring at your 500 watt halogen light .not good.


had a dog trying to bite the water when I was pressure washing a house.


----------



## doitrite

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I hate when my painter reinstalls the wall sconces for me. No, the _picture_ isn't upside down.


 Just have to ask, why don't you completely paint the wall before reinstalling fixtures?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

doitrite said:


> Just have to ask, why don't you completely paint the wall before reinstalling fixtures?


I didn't disconnect them. The nuts were buried behind the center strap and I felt this was just easier. Decided to let them hang by the wires, cut around the box, reinstall, then roll tight.


----------



## daArch

I HATE wanting to go to the big box store to buy some sh!t for fall projects and I can't find my FREAKING wallet. We tear the house apart. Severe panic attack.

I finally think, "I know I had it Friday when I got to the job, I put it right on the floor by the door . . . . . 












*IDIOT ! ! ! !*




(yes I called the HO and he found it)


----------



## epretot

daArch said:


> I HATE wanting to go to the big box store to buy some sh!t for fall projects and I can't find my FREAKING wallet. We tear the house apart. Severe panic attack.
> 
> I finally think, "I know I had it Friday when I got to the job, I put it right on the floor by the door . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IDIOT ! ! ! !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes I called the HO and he found it)


Like me, you must not like working with it in yoour pocket.


----------



## Gough

Sciatica?


----------



## daArch

epretot said:


> Like me, you must not like working with it in yoour pocket.





Gough said:


> Sciatica?


No not sciatica as the reason, I don't like working with anything except work tools around my waist


----------



## Toolnut

How big a wallet you got if it goes around your waist?


----------



## Wildbill7145

Toolnut said:


> How big a wallet you got if it goes around your waist?


Daarch is balla.

Put wallet/phone/etc. in hat/toque, place in an easily visible spot. No heart attacks.


----------



## ridesarize

I hate it when I'm bike riding and pass another pedestrian with a dog off it's leash, and get bitten in the foot. Damn bulldog would let go either. Got a hole in the toe and I'm so sick of people expecting us to stop 100 feet away, announce our self and wait for them to wrangle and leash the dog before we continue on our way.


----------



## Cal-Res Coatings

Hate is a really strong word. The only two things I can't stand are paint on the ferrule and paint on my hands.


----------



## Jmayspaint

I hate muddy construction sites..


----------



## Gough

Jmayspaint said:


> I hate muddy construction sites..
> 
> View attachment 27265


That may be the thing I miss least since we stopped doing NC. A couple of trips out to the trucks and you're 6 inches taller. Either carry the airless to the truck or stop at the car wash to clean all of the mud off the tires.

Dang. This thread is mostly just reminding me about things that I'd worked hard to forget.


----------



## Ole34

Gough said:


> That may be the thing I miss least since we stopped doing NC. A couple of trips out to the trucks and you're 6 inches taller. Either carry the airless to the truck or stop at the car wash to clean all of the mud off the tires.
> 
> Dang. This thread is mostly just reminding me about things that I'd worked hard to forget.


 i used to enjoy warming up water over propape heaters using steel 2.5g pots during the winter while doing NC....


----------



## slinger58

Cal-Res Coatings said:


> Hate is a really strong word. The only two things I can't stand are paint on the ferrule and paint on my hands.


I'm guessing a little caulk under your fingernails would send you into spasms?


----------



## RH

Hate having someone pull out right in front of me and then proceed to go ten miles an hour slower than the limit.


----------



## journeymanPainter

RH said:


> Hate having someone pull out right in front of me and then proceed to go ten miles an hour slower than the limit.


I just hate it when people are in front of me. Driving or walking. Even if I'm happy with my died I'd rather be the one in the lead


----------



## chrisn

journeymanPainter said:


> I just hate it when people are in front of me. Driving or walking. Even if I'm happy with my died I'd rather be the one in the lead


huh?


----------



## Ole34

Yeah well here in Philly its common practice at a red traffic light for oncoming traffic to quickly turn while you have the right of way


----------



## Ole34

9 samples 1 room.... Sweet!!!


----------



## journeymanPainter

chrisn said:


> huh?


Yeah, that's another auto correct fail. It's supposed to be speed (had to fix that twice). Maybe they need to take off the time limit for editing posts.


----------



## Wolfgang

My record for walls was 6 samples. Trim was 4 samples. My limit in supplying samples was two colors, anything more the HO had to pick up themselves.

The trim with 4 samples she picked her color. Did one complete room with crown, built-ins, mantel, shelves, and surround, along with base door and windows. Got the walls painted and then she says she wishes she'd have gone with another choice. Asked if she could change it and I told her yes but it was going to cost her and she'd still be responsible for the other 6 gallons I had for the rest of the house. She changed it....


----------



## Gough

Wolfgang said:


> My record for walls was 6 samples. Trim was 4 samples. My limit in supplying samples was two colors, anything more the HO had to pick up themselves.
> 
> The trim with 4 samples she picked her color. Did one complete room with crown, built-ins, mantel, shelves, and surround, along with base door and windows. Got the walls painted and then she says she wishes she'd have gone with another choice. Asked if she could change it and I told her yes but it was going to cost her and she'd still be responsible for the other 6 gallons I had for the rest of the house. She changed it....


24 sample for one wall color....


----------



## Ole34

Samples?.... I wish it was just the samples. Now there's a roof leak so I'll be packing it up for the day until this gets straightened out. Sucks cause I don't have the time to come back anytime soon an this would have been an easy paycheck that fit nicely into my week


----------



## Ole34

I once had to do an apt in the same color but 3 different sheens .... Lady was a designer (lol) and she was adamant about all of the sheens matching .... I had to hand Tint the enamels so they matched the flat. Next to impossible then impossible once the light hit certain rooms. Basically had her pick a time of day when she was mostly home then matched everything to those conditions ... Ended up being $15,000 for a 1 bedroom in law suite with galley kitchen an small living room


----------



## paintball head

I once had a customer making her own colors (about 8).


----------



## Ole34

paintball head said:


> I once had a customer making her own colors (about 8).



Making her own?......


----------



## paintball head

She bought samples and was mixing various samples to create her own colors because the BM, SW fan decks didn't have enough colors for her.


----------



## chrisn

some people are just nutz:yes:


----------



## slinger58

Gough said:


> 24 sample for one wall color....


Had one a few years back that had over 40 samples for the whole house, but 24 for one wall?! Nope, can't touch that. :no:


----------



## daArch

ridesarize said:


> I hate it when I'm bike riding and pass another pedestrian with a dog off it's leash, and get bitten in the foot. Damn bulldog would let go either. Got a hole in the toe and I'm so sick of people expecting us to stop 100 feet away, announce our self and wait for them to wrangle and leash the dog before we continue on our way.


A squirt gun filled with ammonia helps keeps the dogs from biting. After being chased and/or nipped at by dogs when I was young, said squirt gun was kept on my bike. 


It didn't take the guilty dogs long to learn that I was mean motah scootah and a bad go-gettah


----------



## mattpaints82

I hate when this is the pathway to plug in an extension cord on NC site. btw, that first board had two nails in it.. :cursing:


----------



## Ole34

thats got HELPER written all over it


----------



## mattpaints82

Ole34 said:


> thats got HELPER written all over it


haha, i agree. The problem is that I am the and Son part of V.A. Johnson & Son painting.. been in it half my life and still do the grunt work! Beats the hell out of a desk job though. :yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

mattpaints82 said:


> haha, i agree. The problem is that I am the and Son part of V.A. Johnson & Son painting.. been in it half my life and still do the grunt work! Beats the hell out of a desk job though. :yes:


I can relate. Dads retired from the business now, but I suspect you and I could trade stories. :yes:


----------



## mattpaints82

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I can relate. Dads retired from the business now, but I suspect you and I could trade stories. :yes:


Absolutely, my Dad just turned 60 yesterday actually, he is still in the bucket every day. He is a trooper! :rockon:

He has been slowly letting me have more control though, I am just proud to be involved in the family trade.


----------



## RH

mattpaints82 said:


> Absolutely, my Dad just turned 60 yesterday actually, he is still in the bucket every day. He is a trooper! :rockon:
> 
> He has been slowly letting me have more control though, I am just proud to be involved in the family trade.


Only 60 eh? :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn

mattpaints82 said:


> Absolutely, my Dad just turned 60 yesterday actually, he is still in the bucket every day. He is a trooper! :rockon:
> 
> He has been slowly letting me have more control though, I am just proud to be involved in the family trade.


man, I really do fell old now


----------



## Rbriggs82

mattpaints82 said:


> Absolutely, my Dad just turned 60 yesterday actually, he is still in the bucket every day. He is a trooper! :rockon:
> 
> He has been slowly letting me have more control though, I am just proud to be involved in the family trade.


It was a long process for my old man to ease up on the reigns. Now on the business side we have pretty clear roles. He handles the books, writes proposals, deals with insurance related things, and makes sure we have whatever paint/supplies are needed for the day. I handle all marketing (including the website), customer interactions, and scheduling. I think it's about as 50/50 as we could get. 

On the job it's a different story we each fall into different roles but mine is a little more in the grunt side. 

I wouldn't trade working with my old man for the world, and it's gonna be a big blow to me when he retires someday. Plus customers love a father son team.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Back on topic: I hate working in a house where NOTHING ever wants to dry.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate it when a property manager I do a lot of work for calls me to check out an apartment that needs painting as the tenant just moved out, I open the door and I'm almost immediately knocked out by the stench. It's absolutely overpowering.

I send him a text saying "wow, this place wreaks. Must have had a dog they never bathed or something." He sends one back saying "Nope, no dog. That's body odor. Don't think the guy ever bathed. Have fun."


----------



## capn26

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate it when a property manager I do a lot of work for calls me to check out an apartment that needs painting as the tenant just moved out, I open the door and I'm almost immediately knocked out by the stench. It's absolutely overpowering.
> 
> I send him a text saying "wow, this place wreaks. Must have had a dog they never bathed or something." He sends one back saying "Nope, no dog. That's body odor. Don't think the guy ever bathed. Have fun."



Man I think I just puked in my mouth a little. My old man and I went to look at a job years ago. The had a hole rotten through in front of the sink to the ground, and in front of a stopped up toilet the same way. 

It was so bad, that roaches were crawling on us as we stood in their house, clothes waist high down the entire hall. The plumber put in his bid that before he started, the house had to be vacant a minimum of two weeks. After which, he would apply 100lbs of lime under the house, allow it to sit two weeks, then reassess the situation. A nice older home. Nice people. Wtf. Neither he nor I ate dinner that night. Some people are sick.


----------



## PRC

capn26 said:


> Man I think I just puked in my mouth a little. My old man and I went to look at a job years ago. The had a hole rotten through in front of the sink to the ground, and in front of a stopped up toilet the same way.
> 
> It was so bad, that roaches were crawling on us as we stood in their house, clothes waist high down the entire hall. The plumber put in his bid that before he started, the house had to be vacant a minimum of two weeks. After which, he would apply 100lbs of lime under the house, allow it to sit two weeks, then reassess the situation. A nice older home. Nice people. Wtf. Neither he nor I ate dinner that night. Some people are sick.


Lime for what?


----------



## Wildbill7145

capn26 said:


> Man I think I just puked in my mouth a little.


I was kind of gagging a bit throughout the day. I'm actually a little concerned that my drop sheets might have absorbed some of the stench. The property manager even had someone come in and clean the carpets in the living room and bedrooms before I got there and the place still smelled incredibly gross. I'm 100% sure my wife won't let me run all my drop sheets through our laundry machine and I don't blame her. It'd probably kill the poor thing.

Coupled with the fact that the guy was a collector of 'memorabilia', and there were at least 50 drywall plugs in the walls and two full heaped handfulls of nails I had to pull out of the walls.

What always makes it worse in these situations is when you live in a small town and afterwards see the people in the grocery store, etc. and now you know how they live.


----------



## PRC

Wildbill7145 said:


> I was kind of gagging a bit throughout the day. I'm actually a little concerned that my drop sheets might have absorbed some of the stench. The property manager even had someone come in and clean the carpets in the living room and bedrooms before I got there and the place still smelled incredibly gross. I'm 100% sure my wife won't let me run all my drop sheets through our laundry machine and I don't blame her. It'd probably kill the poor thing.
> 
> Coupled with the fact that the guy was a collector of 'memorabilia', and there were at least 50 drywall plugs in the walls and two full heaped handfulls of nails I had to pull out of the walls.
> 
> What always makes it worse in these situations is when you live in a small town and afterwards see the people in the grocery store, etc. and now you know how they live.


Sounds rough. And it's not like a HO where you can just say no thanks. This guy sounds like regular business. I'd be hanging those drops on a fence and spraying then with something, maybe bleach water. Certainly can't take them in to a house smelling bad.


----------



## Wildbill7145

PRC said:


> Sounds rough. And it's not like a HO where you can just say no thanks. This guy sounds like regular business. I'd be hanging those drops on a fence and spraying then with something, maybe bleach water. Certainly can't take them in to a house smelling bad.


Yep, this guy always comes through with regular business right at the time when I need it most. Can't say no to him.

Not sure how they are today, they've been in the van overnight. I kind of lost my sense of smell yesterday after being in there for 8hrs which I was actually grateful for. I can't really hang them on a fence and spray them though due to sub zero temps. Might have to sneak them into the house and laundry over the weekend.

You're right though. If they absorbed that smell, there's no way I can bring them into a customers house. Not that they smell great anyways, but this is a different situation all together.


----------



## CApainter

I hate when I'm wrong about not incorporating lid placement in a system's SOP.


----------



## PRC

CApainter said:


> I hate when I'm wrong about not incorporating lid placement in a system's SOP.


 It will happen regardless of any system used for it. I came close the other day, like heel down and saw it just in time.


----------



## Ole34

CApainter said:


> I hate when I'm wrong about not incorporating lid placement in a system's SOP.



How do you not have any paint on your boots ?


----------



## driftweed

Take your drops to the laundrymat...problem solved


----------



## Wildbill7145

driftweed said:


> Take your drops to the laundrymat...problem solved


There's only one in town and they sure won't let me put these things in their machines. They even have a sign up saying "No painting blankets/mechanics coveralls" and a few other things I can't remember.

I hate it when people call drop sheets painting blankets.


----------



## BuckeyePainter

I hate when a customer repaints something the same color, but because they want the sheen changed, means you have to repaint EVERYTHING 😡


----------



## capn26

PRC said:


> Lime for what?



That toilet in the bathroom had run over for years, rotted the wood, and the tile fell through. THEY STILL USED THE TOILET. therefore excrement would run out and down the toilet. I'm not making this up. I heard that when the first inspector came in, he condemned the house or quarenteened it. He forced them out and made them clean it up. Neighbors complained. That's why they called us in the first place. Our bid was so high they went with someone else. I'm sorry. I'm not working in that filth unless I'm getting PAID. 

The plumber thought the lime would break down the filth quicker. 

You know, I want to help people anyway I can. I mean it. But at some point you have to help yourself. It was the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## Wolfgang

You know it's bad when the stench from whatever is so bad and the people are still living there. One of the pitfalls of insurance resto work. We actually worked out a surcharge with a couple of the insurance companies for drop replacements. The filthy smelly ones got draped over the fence and powerwashed. Let the sun dry them.....of course it doesn't work real well in the winter. Even then they became exterior drops. We had a 8' fence around the back parking area of the shop and every spring we would have marathon washing/drying sessions that could last 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate it when a GC I've worked for many times, who always saves my butt every winter by getting me to do all the painting on a multimonth long project tells me that this year's project won't be ready for painting until after Christmas. Then sends me a text yesterday saying the drywallers are already started taping which is roughly three weeks early.

This, after I've already made a connection with a different GC who could also be a great source of work and setup a job that should have carried me through to the one after Christmas. It starts in a week. Roughly around the time I'm likely going to have to be at the other one.

Funny, because the first guy told me that the second guy always has terrible job scheduling.

Now I have to figure out how to be at two places at once and keep everyone happy.

How do these guys screw up scheduling so badly?


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises

RH said:


> Getting stuck behind someone going the speed limit when I'm late for a bid.


It's the law


----------



## CApainter

Ole34 said:


> How do you not have any paint on your boots ?


 I thought I had kicked you out a response Ole. Sorry bout that.

The boots are fairly new. I get a pair every year. These particular boots are Redwings. Very comfortable, and I don't have shoe laces. And there's a very good reason why I don't have shoe laces. 

And no, it's not that I'll hang myself because I'm a painter.


----------



## Rbriggs82

CApainter said:


> These particular boots are Redwings. Very comfortable, and I don't have shoe laces. And there's a very good reason why I don't have shoe laces.


It's never too late to learn CA. 

http://youtu.be/MhXXYuCpVwc


----------



## CApainter

Rbriggs82 said:


> It's never too late to learn CA.
> 
> http://youtu.be/MhXXYuCpVwc


Funny!

Actually, there are a couple of reasons why I don't like shoe laces.

1. I have a tendency to over tighten the boot, and by the end of the day, my feet pay.

2. A lot quicker to get up and running.

3. Without laces, there's never concern about breaking them.

4. No more tripping hazard.

5. No more bending lace tie downs, or bending over for that matter

6. Hygienically better then laces that have been dragged through some crud.

7. And last but not least, the ladies love boots without laces.


----------



## Gough

CApainter said:


> Funny!
> 
> Actually, there are a couple of reasons why I don't like shoe laces.
> 
> 1. I have a tendency to over tighten the boot, and by the end of the day, my feet pay.
> 
> 2. A lot quicker to get up and running.
> 
> 3. Without laces, there's never concern about breaking them.
> 
> 4. No more tripping hazard.
> 
> 5. No more bending lace tie downs, or bending over for that matter
> 
> 6. Hygienically better then laces that have been dragged through some crud.
> 
> 7. And last but not least, the ladies love boots without laces.



Too bad Utilikilt stopped making the painter's model...:whistling2:


----------



## PRC

Gough said:


> Too bad Utilikilt stopped making the painter's model...:whistling2:


 Just imagining a crew of painters showing up in those is too much!


----------



## Gough

PRC said:


> Just imagining a crew of painters showing up in those is too much!


They do/did have a "modesty panel" that can be fastened for ladder work....


----------



## Wildbill7145

Living in a town where the theme and main schtick is being Scottish and everything Scottish, I should give this a try. Could be a big business booster. Big competitor in town has the Scottish flag on his van, and something about Man United. I thought they were British?


----------



## capn26

Does it drive you guys crazy if ones tied tighter than the other ???? 

I'm with you man. Welly's all the way.


----------



## harmonicarocks

....


----------



## Ole34

That's an entire bucket of fail


----------



## Ole34

I hate lock sets


----------



## Gough

Ole34 said:


> I hate lock sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31553


Especially when they are installed upside down?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa

I hate when i lock myself in the back of my van and the customer had to bail me out.


----------



## journeymanPainter

PremierPaintingMa said:


> I hate when i lock myself in the back of my van and the customer had to bail me out.


Sorry, I need to ask this. How?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa

journeymanPainter said:


> Sorry, I need to ask this. How?


I have a Chevy and it has one of those switch inside the door lock if you don't put it to unlock when you close the door can't be open from inside. I have a metal partition between the front and the back of the van it was lock also with so much stuff around couldn't brake it. It was funny.


----------



## Ole34

I'd bust that switch before it 
happens again


----------



## TKbrush

PremierPaintingMa said:


> I hate when i lock myself in the back of my van and the customer had to bail me out.



This happened to my brother too. After some moments of panic, he waited till he saw a jogger or someone walking a dog and they helped him. He was banging on the side of the van and yelling to get their attention. He laughed about it later too.

As per topic, i hate the removal of a splinter from under a finger nail. The worst.


----------



## Gough

TKbrush said:


> This happened to my brother too. After some moments of panic, he waited till he saw a jogger or someone walking a dog and they helped him. He was banging on the side of the van and yelling to get their attention. He laughed about it later too.
> 
> As per topic, i hate the removal of a splinter from under a finger nail. The worst.


I think that may have appeared upthread as well. Actually, it's a relief when I can remove it, it's the festering until it gets to that point that I hate.


----------



## Ole34

The absolute worse (splinter wise) is when your washing brushes out in a tub or something an you go to wipe the bottom of the tub an get a steel bristle from the wire brush in your finger.



And since we're on the subject only use brass grill brushes when cleaning the grill or you'll end up with a steel splinter in your mouth ... It's rare but happened to somebody I know.


----------



## daArch

I don't know which is worse, bamboo slivers under the finger nails, or having the finger nail ripped off.

TWICE in the past year I've caught a finger nail on the edge of something and bent half it back.

Those suckers BLEED when you do that.

I think I should go back to chewing my nails.


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> I don't know which is worse, bamboo slivers under the finger nails, or having the finger nail ripped off.
> 
> TWICE in the past year I've caught a finger nail on the edge of something and bent half it back.
> 
> Those suckers BLEED when you do that.
> 
> I think I should go back to chewing my nails.


Catching a logging chain that's under load across your foot, taking off your boot and finding the toenail loose in your sock. I think that bled for nearly a week.


----------



## luny2nz

TKbrush said:


> This happened to my brother too. After some moments of panic, he waited till he *saw a jogger or someone walking a dog and they helped him.* He was banging on the side of the van and yelling to get their attention. He laughed about it later too.
> 
> As per topic, i hate the removal of a splinter from under a finger nail. The worst.


I hate walking my dog next to a painting van when some guy inside starts yelling at me to get him out and I drop my coffee and the dog runs away.j/k


----------



## TKbrush

luny2nz said:


> I hate walking my dog next to a painting van when some guy inside starts yelling at me to get him out and I drop my coffee and the dog runs away.j/k



Haha...thankfully i cant get stuck in my little toyota pickup. Actually my bro works in another field.
This reminds me of another story though. I was working in a house without a storm door, was a windy day, door wasnt latched and blew open. The customers 2 dogs got out in front yard...ofcourse when i tried to get them, they took off. One was following the other, it was all i could do to keep them in my sight. Was atleast a mile jog, before i got them cornered in a backyard. Once i got one by the collar the other one stopped running and had to walk them both by collars all the way back to house. That was a half hour recovery for me, was exhausted. There was a huge park too, where i finally caught up to them...if they got in that park, i might not have ever got near them.


----------



## TKbrush

daArch said:


> I don't know which is worse, bamboo slivers under the finger nails, or having the finger nail ripped off.
> 
> TWICE in the past year I've caught a finger nail on the edge of something and bent half it back.
> 
> Those suckers BLEED when you do that.
> 
> I think I should go back to chewing my nails.



Bending a finger nail back....ahhhh dear god, those are bad

With any splinters, take care of them that day. I heard a story of a painter, a top painter and old timer, known as a great painter...having a career ending infection from a splinter that he had ignored. It was a situation where he had no healthcare too and went through most of his savings, sad.
I know its common sense removing splinters, just sharing a story i heard for the benefit of everyones health.


----------



## TKbrush

Gough said:


> Catching a logging chain that's under load across your foot, taking off your boot and finding the toenail loose in your sock. I think that bled for nearly a week.



Brutal! My dad dropped a log on his toe when cutting wood, the nail popped off and never grew back right, its still a tiny nail many decades later. Will spare everyone the 20 minute version he tells...


----------



## Gough

TKbrush said:


> Brutal! My dad dropped a log on his toe when cutting wood, the nail popped off and never grew back right, its still a tiny nail many decades later. Will spare everyone the 20 minute version he tells...


Yeah, mine turned 35 last month and is still funky. I can remember easily, it's one day older than my son.

At most, I can get 2-3 minutes out of the story. Any tips on how to expand that? I need another tale long enough to have listeners glancing longingly at the exits. My wife thinks I already have enough, but I think I need more.


----------



## daArch

Heating primarily with wood, I have become quite an expert on the nuances of splinters. Oak, itself being "splintery", acts like a multi barbed fish hook. They don't just pull out once you have a good bite on them (with either teeth or tweezers), they just break off. Luckily, as a paperhanger, I have very sharp tools at my disposal and an accurate hand to perform micro-surgery. 

And yes, I have practiced the Asian theater torture techniques on myself many times. 

The WW found lighted tweezers at the local discount store. Not only does the light REALLY help these aging eyes, but the tweezers grab very well.


----------



## TKbrush

Ole34 said:


> The absolute worse (splinter wise) is when your washing brushes out in a tub or something an you go to wipe the bottom of the tub an get a steel bristle from the wire brush in your finger.
> 
> 
> 
> And since we're on the subject only use brass grill brushes when cleaning the grill or you'll end up with a steel splinter in your mouth ... It's rare but happened to somebody I know.



Oh yeah, ya got the bad ones and the really bad ones, with the steel brush. Amazing how thankful ya are when its not really bad, because its enough to ruin your day. I learned never to leave steel brush in my tool bag, its by itself w the paint poles and brooms in my truck. Also have to reccomend the plastic steel brush by shure, w rubber handle...cleanup is much easier than older wood brush w straight handle.


----------



## TKbrush

Gough said:


> Yeah, mine turned 35 last month and is still funky. I can remember easily, it's one day older than my son.
> 
> At most, I can get 2-3 minutes out of the story. Any tips on how to expand that? I need another tale long enough to have listeners glancing longingly at the exits. My wife thinks I already have enough, but I think I need more.



Haha, yeah i was a little kid when this happened to my dad and i remember him trying to get in the door without opening the door, to get his shoe off and howling. Actually before he lost the nail, the story includes him drilling the nail w a hand drill to relieve pressure, blood hitting the kitchen ceiling and going to dr and not letting the dr touch the toe....i dont know how he stretches it to 20 minutes, but he does.


----------



## daArch

TKbrush said:


> Haha, yeah i was a little kid when this happened to my dad and i remember him trying to get in the door without opening the door, to get his shoe off and howling. Actually before he lost the nail, the story includes him drilling the nail w a hand drill to relieve pressure, blood hitting the kitchen ceiling and going to dr and not letting the dr touch the toe....i dont know how he stretches it to 20 minutes, but he does.


and I am sure he is a practiced raconteur in that each time the story is told, it is improved with "new facts" remembered :thumbsup:


----------



## TKbrush

daArch said:


> Heating primarily with wood, I have become quite an expert on the nuances of splinters. Oak, itself being "splintery", acts like a multi barbed fish hook. They don't just pull out once you have a good bite on them (with either teeth or tweezers), they just break off. Luckily, as a paperhanger, I have very sharp tools at my disposal and an accurate hand to perform micro-surgery.
> 
> And yes, I have practiced the Asian theater torture techniques on myself many times.
> 
> The WW found lighted tweezers at the local discount store. Not only does the light REALLY help these aging eyes, but the tweezers grab very well.



I was working at my brothers house this fall, ext trim, got splinter and my sis in law had tweezers like these, worked well. My usual tweezer at my parents house have to be 50yrs old, the narrow ends and get to the point where i dont think they are working anymore. But as we all know, 90percent of the process is the needle. By the time ya get to the tweezer your good.


----------



## daArch

Well speaking of wood and fingers, I was out splitting firewood (my daily "exercise" in winter) . It was nice and brisk, 17 ° F, and I had no gloves on. Well a large piece of unsplit red oak decided to become unwieldy and it kinda toppled out of my hands. It, my left hand fourth finger, and the edge of a steel pipe ended up in the wrong sequence. 

DAMN did it hurt. So bad I didn't want to look at it. "Luckily" just the middle of the nail took the brunt of the force. It's nice and black now. I thought cold was supposed to NUMB pain, not make it worse


----------



## Wildbill7145

I suppose this could have gone here or in the Cabin fever thread.

I hate it when your phone rings after a lengthy drought and you jump out of your skin thinking "Oh man, I'm gonna have to go paint something now..." and it's some old drunk guy at 10am trying to call a cab to get him to the Legion for his early morning 'breakfast'.


----------



## Ric

To continue with the fingernail thread...a couple of years ago, near Thanksgiving, I was helping an older couple with their screened in porch. The screen needed replacing and some of the batten boards holding the screen were rotten and also in need of replacing. So I'm out there on this crisp, cool, autumn day tearing out old screen and rotten boards to replace. I'm down to the last board in need of replacing, and of course, this one isn't coming out easily...I reach down and start pulling and twisting right at the base when I feel a god-awful, sharp pain on the fingernail of my ring finger. I assume I've run a staple underneath my fingernail and it hurts like a son-of-a-...gun. I look down at my hand, and I've got a slow-moving yellow jacket attempting to crawl off my hand. That little s.o.b. managed to sting me, underneath my fingernail...in November. Needless to say, that slow-moving yellow jacket died a horrible death on the floor of that screened in porch as my finger swelled up to about 3 times it's normal size. I've never had an allergic reaction to a bee sting before, but I had to go to the doctor and have my wedding band cut off, as well as a portion of my fingernail. In the end, I lost my fingernail, and my finger stayed sore & sensitive for weeks after...one of those days, I guess


----------



## Wildbill7145

In the fall, my wife got stung on the tongue by a yellow jacket. Apparently they really like beef on a bun.


----------



## DrakeB

Oooh, I wanna play.

I hate it when a customer spends 5 hours of my time over the course of 3 weeks picking out paint colors and then goes and buys it somewhere else.

...when people bring in dirty, faded, off whites and ask me to match the color exactly for "some touch-ups". 

...when someone asks if they can skip the primer when I just told them they needed it.

...when all my paint sales for the entire day happen when I'm out to lunch.

...when people ask if they "really" shouldn't buy $ .45 paint brushes and $ 2.00 rollers for "quality" custom paint jobs.

...when I'm late to the party and miss out on 70 pages of PT off topic.


----------



## Gough

Woodford said:


> Oooh, I wanna play.
> 
> I hate it when a customer spends 5 hours of my time over the course of 3 weeks picking out paint colors and then goes and buys it somewhere else.
> 
> ...when people bring in dirty, faded, off whites and ask me to match the color exactly for "some touch-ups".
> 
> ...when someone asks if they can skip the primer when I just told them they needed it.
> 
> ...when all my paint sales for the entire day happen when I'm out to lunch.
> 
> ...when people ask if they "really" shouldn't buy $ .45 paint brushes and $ 2.00 rollers for "quality" custom paint jobs.
> 
> ...when I'm late to the party and miss out on 70 pages of PT off topic.



I think you missed one: when the designer for a commercial project specs your brand and color, so the contractor comes to you...and buys one quart. He then takes that quart to a big box and has them make up 120 gallons to match.


----------



## DrakeB

Well I try not to mention that because it inevitably ends in me crying myself to sleep nursing an empty bottle of gin, but yah.


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> I think you missed one: when the designer for a commercial project specs your brand and color, so the contractor comes to you...and buys one quart. He then takes that quart to a big box and has them make up 120 gallons to match.


or when you provide paint in 20 different colors chosen by a decorator to paint 4 model tract homes, and the decorator complains that the "colors are all wrong" to the GC (even though they matched the color samples perfectly and were signed off on by the decorator) so the painter has to go buy his paint from Frazee where her boyfriend is manager.


----------



## daArch

Woodford said:


> Oooh, I wanna play.
> 
> I hate it when a customer spends 5 hours of my time over the course of 3 weeks picking out paint colors and then goes and buys it somewhere else.
> 
> ...when people bring in dirty, faded, off whites and ask me to match the color exactly for "some touch-ups".
> 
> ...when someone asks if they can skip the primer when I just told them they needed it.
> 
> ...when all my paint sales for the entire day happen when I'm out to lunch.
> 
> ...when people ask if they "really" shouldn't buy $ .45 paint brushes and $ 2.00 rollers for "quality" custom paint jobs.
> 
> ...when I'm late to the party and miss out on 70 pages of PT off topic.


how about those days when it's DEAD all day long, except 5 minutes before closing when 5 people appear like magic wanting 10 computer colors !!!!!


----------



## slinger58

Gough said:


> I think you missed one: when the designer for a commercial project specs your brand and color, so the contractor comes to you...and buys one quart. He then takes that quart to a big box and has them make up 120 gallons to match.


Is that a real story?


----------



## PACman

slinger58 said:


> Is that a real story?


Yes. At least once a month. It's even worse when you match colors every morning for a painter and an hour later you get a call from another SW company owned store across town and they want the formula. And they end up selling the guy all the paint he uses for all of his jobs. And when you mention this to your District Manager he basically says you have to do what the customer wants. And he bar hops with the other stores' manager every weekend. Oh, and then he knocks up the stores' assistant manager, and gets promoted because of it. Yup, sour grapes.


----------



## Gough

slinger58 said:


> Is that a real story?


After we were done painting the new SW store in '87, virtually the only paint we bought from them was quarts to take to PPG or BM to match. We finally trained our clients not to pick SW colors in the first place.


----------



## DrakeB

daArch said:


> how about those days when it's DEAD all day long, except 5 minutes before closing when 5 people appear like magic wanting 10 computer colors !!!!!


Oh, by "those days" you mean every single day. Yes. How about those


----------



## DrakeB

Gough said:


> After we were done painting the new SW store in '87, virtually the only paint we bought from them was quarts to take to PPG or BM to match. We finally trained our clients not to pick SW colors in the first place.


Good man.


----------



## Wildbill7145

daArch said:


> how about those days when it's DEAD all day long, except 5 minutes before closing when 5 people appear like magic wanting 10 computer colors !!!!!


How 'bout those months when things are completely dead and finally a real estate agent calls you up to paint out a house and needs it started quick.

Then the next day a GC friend says he borrowed a tractor with a blower and cleared the road out to a job that got shut down by snow until spring. He also dumped a massive amount of sand on the hill. Used the tractor to bring a trailer full of doors and trim to the job just to help you out because you'd said you had nothing going on.

Crap thing is this always happens with this GC. He goes out of his way to get me work when I have nothing going on, right after someone else needs something done right away.

Life's funny sometimes. Can't complain though. It's February.


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> After we were done painting the new SW store in '87, virtually the only paint we bought from them was quarts to take to PPG or BM to match. We finally trained our clients not to pick SW colors in the first place.


I wonder why? LOL!


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> How 'bout those months when things are completely dead and finally a real estate agent calls you up to paint out a house and needs it started quick.
> 
> Then the next day a GC friend says he borrowed a tractor with a blower and cleared the road out to a job that got shut down by snow until spring. He also dumped a massive amount of sand on the hill. Used the tractor to bring a trailer full of doors and trim to the job just to help you out because you'd said you had nothing going on.
> 
> Crap thing is this always happens with this GC. He goes out of his way to get me work when I have nothing going on, right after someone else needs something done right away.
> 
> Life's funny sometimes. Can't complain though. It's February.


You Canadians are a hardy bunch that's for sure!


----------



## Wildbill7145

Proalliance coatings said:


> You Canadians are a hardy bunch that's for sure!


Funny thing could be finding the key to the place. I'm pretty sure it's buried under several feet of snow hidden under a rock on the lake side of the cottage. This may sound weird, but this is kind of a standard operating procedure on these higher end cottages.

Thankfully GC said he'll probably just get me another copy of the key made.

"Thanks man. I'll shoot you the toonie it'll cost."


----------



## DrakeB

I hate it when your co-worker tells you they're taking clients out to lunch at 12:00... when your lunch break is supposed to be 11:30 to 12:30.

So much for having a break today.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> Funny thing could be finding the key to the place. I'm pretty sure it's buried under several feet of snow hidden under a rock on the lake side of the cottage. This may sound weird, but this is kind of a standard operating procedure on these higher end cottages.
> 
> Thankfully GC said he'll probably just get me another copy of the key made.
> 
> "Thanks man. I'll shoot you the toonie it'll cost."


A toonie for a key? I thought the exchange rate was better then that. Keys are a buck around here.


----------



## Gough

Proalliance coatings said:


> A toonie for a key? I thought the exchange rate was better then that. Keys are a buck around here.


Not since gas got cheap....


----------



## Wildbill7145

Gough said:


> Not since gas got cheap....


Also depends on how much one spends for a door locking system. I have to laugh when these folks spend almost as much for that as my entire front door would cost to replace, then hide the key under a rock.

Not gonna get some keys copied for a buck. Just not gonna happen.


----------



## Gough

Wildbill7145 said:


> Also depends on how much one spends for a door locking system. I have to laugh when these folks spend almost as much for that as my entire front door would cost to replace, then hide the key under a rock.
> 
> Not gonna get some keys copied for a buck. Just not gonna happen.


My son had to get a new key for his van. I've bought cars for less....


----------



## Ole34

Wildbill7145 said:


> Also depends on how much one spends for a door locking system. I have to laugh when these folks spend almost as much for that as my entire front door would cost to replace, then hide the key under a rock.
> 
> Not gonna get some keys copied for a buck. Just not gonna happen.



Or when they spend $500 on a lock then don't reinforce the frame ....


----------



## daArch

Gough said:


> My son had to get a new key for his van. I've bought cars for less....


You and my brother. 

And the battery in those keys last longer than those cars for less


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> You and my brother.
> 
> And the battery in those keys last longer than those cars for less


:thumbup:

My sister, a serious gearhead, is the one who bought the really cheap cars. She had to sell at least one of them with the engine running.


----------



## driftweed

I hate ordering 15 gallons on primer & they show up with 11 because that's all they had in imventory...really?! Then get some more at another chain! 

I got 30 gallons to spray tomorrow and now I am 4 gallons short on the oil primer...


----------



## Krittterkare

I paint walls then mask the ceiling to spray and the home buyer said oh the ceiling look great as if I painted them and the wall over spray is all around where the walls meet the ceiling, have seen the same where HOs think you are very fast painting and all you did was power wash.


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> My son had to get a new key for his van. I've bought cars for less....


these new key fob things they have! nuts! $1500.00 to get a new one for a Mercedes!


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> My sister, a serious gearhead, is the one who bought the really cheap cars. She had to sell at least one of them with the engine running.


I did that with a Triumph once. and I had one catch fire when I started it for a guy. (another triumph)


----------



## PACman

does anyone know how much paint a dog sled can carry? And where can you hire a good musher in Ohio?


----------



## PACman

How about when you drive the first ten miles of your drive to work at 45-50 mph on a road slightly dusted with snow, and the last two miles you get behind 8 suv's going 15 mph on salted, wet pavement. And when you get to the four lane highway, they don't go any faster and when you pass them they flash their lights and honk at you. On wet pavement!


----------



## daArch

Yesterday I had to take the WW to Framingham. We went major roads, all black and dry. 

25 frigging mph on Rte 9 (divided three lanes each way)

Yet they go by my house (snow covered, two lanes, residential) at 40 - 45.


----------



## Gough

Proalliance coatings said:


> I did that with a Triumph once. and I had one catch fire when I started it for a guy. (another triumph)


:thumbup:

Was that a deal breaker?


----------



## DrakeB

Gough said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Was that a deal breaker?


I'm sure the cool factor of having a burning car made the sale.:thumbup:


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Was that a deal breaker?


No believe it or not. That it started at all made the guy happy. (actually one of the carbs had a stuck float. not too big of deal)


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> I'm sure the cool factor of having a burning car made the sale.:thumbup:


yeah that car was "hot" in more ways than one.


----------



## Gough

Proalliance coatings said:


> No believe it or not. That it started at all made the guy happy. (actually one of the carbs had a stuck float. not too big of deal)


My brother's '67 Volvo 122S caught fire on a regular basis, I think for the same reason. The paint on the hood sure looked like crap, though.


----------



## DrakeB

Proalliance coatings said:


> yeah that car was "hot" in more ways than one.


Ba Dum, Tshhh. :thumbdown:


----------



## DrakeB

Gough said:


> My brother's '67 Volvo 122S caught fire on a regular basis, I think for the same reason. The paint on the hood sure looked like crap, though.


You mean it burst into "character" on a regular basis and the hood had a lot of "character," right? Sheesh, you'd be a terrible used car salesman.


----------



## Gough

Woodford said:


> You mean it burst into "character" on a regular basis and the hood had a lot of "character," right? Sheesh, you'd be a terrible used car salesman.


Yeah, my fundamental inability to lie has hampered my career in the painting business as well.


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> Ba Dum, Tshhh. :thumbdown:


The frame was stolen from behind some farmers garage!


----------



## Ole34

"Can you give me a price? I have a few small cracks in my ceiling"





Translation: numerous major cracks 25' in the air all at awkward angles


----------



## Ole34




----------



## PACman

Ole34 said:


> "Can you give me a price? I have a few small cracks in my ceiling"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: major cracks 25' in the air
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 38161


YIKES! Yeah fix your house first!


----------



## PACman

Ole34 said:


> View attachment 38169
> View attachment 38177


Are those the ceiling trusses I see in that left pic? How old is this shack?


----------



## CApainter

I just began to cry. I need a break from PT.


----------



## Gough

Ole34 said:


> View attachment 38169
> View attachment 38177


With lots of raking side light to boot! 

Just curious, was this place built during the winter?

That's what happens around here when they build during the rainy season and don't give the framing a chance to dry before hanging GWB.


----------



## Ole34

Proalliance coatings said:


> Are those the ceiling trusses I see in that left pic? How old is this shack?



Not sure.... 10-20yrs new construction


----------



## Ole34

Gough said:


> With lots of raking side light to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, was this place built during the winter?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens around here when they build during the rainy season and don't give the framing a chance to dry before hanging GWB.



Most likely.... Practically every seem is busted


----------



## PACman

Ole34 said:


> Not sure.... 10-20yrs new construction


Sure looks like studs shadowing through on the left.


----------



## wje

I hate when you start a commercial job at 5pm and work until 1am after just working from 8am-5pm on regular jobs #imazombietoday


----------



## DrakeB

Proalliance coatings said:


> Sure looks like studs shadowing through on the left.


Noticed the same thing. First thought was joint tape, but it's wayyyy too close together. I think I'd bail right on out of that project. Ain't gonna be fixed by paint anyways.


----------



## Gough

Woodford said:


> Noticed the same thing. First thought was joint tape, but it's wayyyy too close together. I think I'd bail right on out of that project. Ain't gonna be fixed by paint anyways.


With all those cracks, it's almost enough to make this stuff worthwhile:

http://www.abatron.com/buildingandr...estoration/nuwalplasterrestorationsystem.html

We did a commercial job with the Glidden version 30+ yeats ago, and the walls still look good.

As an aside, the houses built 10-15 years ago are turning into Gold Mines...if you know how to do quality repair work inside and out. Hurried work, improperly installed doors and windows, and a host of other shortcuts have resulted in a substantial stock of rapidly deteriorating houses.


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> Noticed the same thing. First thought was joint tape, but it's wayyyy too close together. I think I'd bail right on out of that project. Ain't gonna be fixed by paint anyways.


now lets not give up so fast! it's nothing that a couple quarts of superduperpooperscooper paint can't fix!


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> With all those cracks, it's almost enough to make this stuff worthwhile:
> 
> http://www.abatron.com/buildingandr...estoration/nuwalplasterrestorationsystem.html
> 
> We did a commercial job with the Glidden version 30+ yeats ago, and the walls still look good.
> 
> As an aside, the houses built 10-15 years ago are turning into Gold Mines...if you know how to do quality repair work inside and out. Hurried work, improperly installed doors and windows, and a host of other shortcuts have resulted in a substantial stock of rapidly deteriorating houses.


Most of the houses in Columbus built in the last twenty years are probably this bad or worse. In Socal they could always blame "there must be a fault nearby!"


----------



## Gough

Proalliance coatings said:


> Most of the houses in Columbus built in the last twenty years are probably this bad or worse. In Socal they could always blame "there must be a fault nearby!"


At least around here during that boom, there were guys building McMansions that weren't qualified to build doghouses. Cracks in the GWB are just the tip of the iceberg. We're seeing interior and exterior trim falling apart, sills rotting (mainly in the framing, less so on windows), bathrooms crumbling, rotten sheathing and framing, dogs and cats living together, mass hysteria.


----------



## DrakeB

Gough said:


> With all those cracks, it's almost enough to make this stuff worthwhile:
> 
> http://www.abatron.com/buildingandr...estoration/nuwalplasterrestorationsystem.html
> 
> We did a commercial job with the Glidden version 30+ yeats ago, and the walls still look good.
> 
> As an aside, the houses built 10-15 years ago are turning into Gold Mines...if you know how to do quality repair work inside and out. Hurried work, improperly installed doors and windows, and a host of other shortcuts have resulted in a substantial stock of rapidly deteriorating houses.


That's interesting, never seen that product before (the mats, not elastomeric coatings).


----------



## PRC

....an inch of snow falls and covers up a patch of ice next to my wood shed. I went down hard on my lower back. It probably looked like something out of a slapstick movie, both feet in the air and hit the ground like a ton of bricks....Lol. Pretty swelled up but I didn't bust anything.


----------



## daArch

PRC said:


> ....an inch of snow falls and covers up a patch of ice next to my wood shed. I went down hard on my lower back. It probably looked like something out of a slapstick movie, both feet in the air and hit the ground like a ton of bricks....Lol. Pretty swelled up but I didn't bust anything.


as funny as folks think that is when they have it on a blooper reel, that ain't funny at all. 

Hope you're OK (sometimes it takes a few days to manifest)


----------



## PRC

daArch said:


> as funny as folks think that is when they have it on a blooper reel, that ain't funny at all.
> 
> Hope you're OK (sometimes it takes a few days to manifest)


Thanks Arch. I'll definitely be visiting the chiropractor. 

The weird thing is my father fell on ice by his wood pile yesterday too. Thankfully he didn't get hurt.


----------



## DrakeB

PRC said:


> Thanks Arch. I'll definitely be visiting the chiropractor.
> 
> The weird thing is my father fell on ice by his wood pile yesterday too. Thankfully he didn't get hurt.


If you're having pain, go to a doctor. If you're not, don't go anywhere (especially the chiropractor). Dunno what it is with painters believing in chiropractors. Only makes it worse over time. >.>


----------



## PRC

While I've had nothing but great experiences with chiropractors in my life, I agree that in the case of injury a doctor is what's need. The way things are feeling I'll be going.


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> as funny as folks think that is when they have it on a blooper reel, that ain't funny at all.
> 
> Hope you're OK (sometimes it takes a few days to manifest)


I about knocked myself conscious doing that the other day!


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> If you're having pain, go to a doctor. If you're not, don't go anywhere (especially the chiropractor). Dunno what it is with painters believing in chiropractors. Only makes it worse over time. >.>


Chiropractor saved my career, for what it's worth anyway. No please don't take it personally and don't bully me about it!


----------



## PACman

I hate when you get hacked by a hack.


----------



## daArch

I never believed in chiropractors until my sciatica was intolerable. Granted, some are less qualified than others, like real doctors, and obviously some are outright hacks and fakes (like any professions).

The guy I went to was the chiro for the Patriots, and although he had an intolerable ego, he did have healing hands. First thing he did was take xrays and examine the MRI. After "due process", he determined he could help.

He was able to get my spine realigned and did a LOT of good. Unfortunately, I did have a degenerative disc that eventually needed fusion surgery. 

When it got that bad, the chiro basically said there wasn't anything more he could do. 

So like any other time you hire a professional, make sure he not only knows his craft, but also knows when he can't help you and you need to go another route.


----------



## PACman

I hate when I get a customer come in very upset that her "10 year warrantee" deck refinish product gets "peeled up by the blizzard" we had Saturday. I have never heard that one. I didn't have the heart to post the brand and start that crap up again. People are getting too stressed out about it on here!


----------



## PACman

Proalliance coatings said:


> I hate when I get a customer come in very upset that her "10 year warrantee" deck refinish product gets "peeled up by the blizzard" we had Saturday. I have never heard that one. I didn't have the heart to post the brand and start that crap up again. People are getting too stressed out about it on here!


I just happened to think. I wonder if the kid at that paint counter at "the paint supplier to remain un-mentioned" told her that was the cause?


----------



## Gough

Proalliance coatings said:


> I just happened to think. I wonder if the kid at that paint counter at "the paint supplier to remain un-mentioned" told her that was the cause?


From what I've overheard, they seem to have a virtual Roledex of excuses.


----------



## daArch

Gough said:


> From what I've overheard, they seem to have a virtual Roledex of excuses.



that's the first time I've heard that


----------



## journeymanPainter

I hate when I'm penalized for getting a job done quickly. Twice in the last week this has happened to me. I quoted a job said it would take one guy 2-3 days, brought in 3 guys abd got it done in a day. Then wr go do another job, a bunch of work is eliminated due to cost issues, and they think it looks fine. 2 of us bust our hump for a day and a half, almost all ornate brush work too. Plus a five and a half hour consult, think we charged to much and wants a discount because we were done so quickly. 

What would you do?


----------



## Painter-Aaron

journeymanPainter said:


> I hate when I'm penalized for getting a job done quickly. Twice in the last week this has happened to me. I quoted a job said it would take one guy 2-3 days, brought in 3 guys abd got it done in a day. Then wr go do another job, a bunch of work is eliminated due to cost issues, and they think it looks fine. 2 of us bust our hump for a day and a half, almost all ornate brush work too. Plus a five and a half hour consult, think we charged to much and wants a discount because we were done so quickly.
> 
> What would you do?



Lol 

Once I quoted a job for 16 hrs. Two days. One guy obviously. 

Sent a guy there he finished I'm 6 hrs. The lady says do I get a discounts? I said no. 

They didn't like that to much. But in hindsight I should have said yes. It would have been a better business practice. 

But if you worked the hours stated then you should just educate the, that 3 guys in one day is same as 3 days one guy


----------



## Gough

journeymanPainter said:


> I hate when I'm penalized for getting a job done quickly. Twice in the last week this has happened to me. I quoted a job said it would take one guy 2-3 days, brought in 3 guys abd got it done in a day. Then wr go do another job, a bunch of work is eliminated due to cost issues, and they think it looks fine. 2 of us bust our hump for a day and a half, almost all ornate brush work too. Plus a five and a half hour consult, think we charged to much and wants a discount because we were done so quickly.
> 
> What would you do?


Ask the clients about the flip side. If the first job had taken 4 man-days, would they pay you extra?


----------



## Ole34

Gough said:


> Ask the clients about the flip side. If the first job had taken 4 man-days, would they pay you extra?



Yup that's what I do ....."if I was here longer would you pay me more?"




I really hate people.... I really do


----------



## journeymanPainter

Ole34 said:


> Yup that's what I do ....."if I was here longer would you pay me more?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hate people.... I really do


And my wife wonders why I want to buy a large parcel of property.....to keep the [email protected] away!


----------



## daArch

I do oft adjust the invoice if the estimate was significantly higher than actual costs, SIGNIFICANTLY ! And I invoice a price about halfway between . . . depending.

The other week, though, I had a repair from a leak. I told the lady (very nice woman in the upscale town of Swellesley) that I would take a look. I would bring all the tools and stuff ready to do the work and discuss price then and there.

I looked, tested, made sure she had enough paper and said three hours - call it $200. I charge 65/hr.

I gets it done in just about exactly 3 hours from knocking on her door, and tell her, Yup it took 3 hours. So she wrote me a check for . . . . . 
$195 saying, "here it is, 3 times 65"

Not that $5 is gonna kill me, but would it kill her either ?

Fvcking New England Yankees :whistling2:


----------



## Red dog

I hate when I drive 20 miles to give a price on a drywall repair only to be called after I get back home and told "My cousin said I can buy a kit from Lowe's and do it myself. I am going to try that first and if it doesn't work out I want you to come fix it". I have a feeling I will be too busy to fix her screwed up patch.


----------



## PACman

journeymanPainter said:


> And my wife wonders why I want to buy a large parcel of property.....to keep the [email protected] away!


I'm with ya on this idea.

Montana would do.


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> I do oft adjust the invoice if the estimate was significantly higher than actual costs, SIGNIFICANTLY ! And I invoice a price about halfway between . . . depending.
> 
> The other week, though, I had a repair from a leak. I told the lady (very nice woman in the upscale town of Swellesley) that I would take a look. I would bring all the tools and stuff ready to do the work and discuss price then and there.
> 
> I looked, tested, made sure she had enough paper and said three hours - call it $200. I charge 65/hr.
> 
> I gets it done in just about exactly 3 hours from knocking on her door, and tell her, Yup it took 3 hours. So she wrote me a check for . . . . .
> $195 saying, "here it is, 3 times 65"
> 
> Not that $5 is gonna kill me, but would it kill her either ?
> 
> Fvcking New England Yankees :whistling2:


F the Yankee's is a favorite saying in northern Ohio.


----------



## PACman

I hate when someone calls in and says " this is so and so with so and so painting. I usually buy all my paint from (enter box store of your choice). How much is your cheapest interior flat?" I would like to answer "full retail of course!", but I don't. And I still can't beat the $9.00 a gallon price from (enter box store of your choice). And in all honesty, I wouldn't want to sell paint that cheap. Anyone can be the cheapest paint store. I want to be the best. I have a little more pride then that. Not much but some.


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> F the Yankee's is a favorite saying in northern Ohio.


There are no original NEW ENGLAND yankees in NY. They are thieves and F'ing insults to the name :thumbsup:

:whistling2:


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> There are no original NEW ENGLAND yankees in NY. They are thieves and F'ing insults to the name :thumbsup:
> 
> :whistling2:


true,true,true!


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> There are no original NEW ENGLAND yankees in NY. They are thieves and F'ing insults to the name :thumbsup:
> 
> :whistling2:


Isn't a certain "consumer" test magazine based in New York? Yeah I believe so.


----------



## daArch

OH, BTW,

GO TRIBE :thumbsup:

(after, of course, the Sox)


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> OH, BTW,
> 
> GO TRIBE :thumbsup:
> 
> (after, of course, the Sox)


Of course! The tribe is the best farm club the Yankmee's ever pilfered from!


----------



## PACman

I hate when you go to paint a wall in your store bathroom s/g so you can wipe it off better, and when you get down to mask the cove base the floor smells like b***.


----------



## PACman

Proalliance coatings said:


> I hate when you go to paint a wall in your store bathroom s/g so you can wipe it off better, and when you get down to mask the cove base the floor smells like b***.


And then after you scrub the floor with pinesol and let it dry, you go back in to mask and it still smells. And then you put your nose over to the wall, AND IT'S THE YEAR OLD PAINT ON THE WALL THAT STINKS! The worst part is it isn't even Behr. It was Valspar! And then you sniff the walls in several places in your store, and they stink too! Maybe they painted the bathroom first and schmeered urine all over the place?


----------



## RH

I hate when I'm wiping down or sanding real wood trim and suddenly ram a bodacious sliver into my hand.

Another "hate" is when I think I've run into, and think I've figured out, every bracket made for supporting blinds or shades, only to run into yet another new design. And of course the bracket doesn't want to release the shade before the cheap azz plastic it's made out of breaks.


----------



## Gough

RH said:


> I hate when I'm wiping down or sanding real wood trim and suddenly ram a bodacious sliver into my hand.
> 
> Another "hate" is when I think I've run into, and thibk I've figured out, every bracket made for supporting blinds or shades only to run into yet another new design. And of course the clip doesn't want to release the shade before the cheap azz plastic it's made out of breaks.


Actually, a skilled painter would paint aro....sorry, I can't type that with a straight face.

We ran into that same issue last fall. Three identical windows, side by side...three very different clip systems holding up each set of blinds.

Isn't it nice to know that old dogs can still learn new tricks??


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> Of course! The tribe is the best farm club the Yankmee's ever pilfered from!


Yah don't gotta tell me about that (does the Curse of the Bambino ring a bell     )


----------



## daArch

RH said:


> every bracket made for supporting blinds or shades, only to run into yet another new design. And of course the bracket doesn't want to release the shade before the cheap azz plastic it's made out of breaks.





Gough said:


> Three identical windows, side by side...three very different clip systems holding up each set of blinds.


When I did retail we sold every imaginable brand of every type of shades, from Yuppie Duppy Duette to simply sucky roller shades - - and guess who had to install them ????.

Even one manufacturer had different systems for different variations. I tried to consolidate the different various parts and necessary tools into one toolbox. But Snap-on didn't make one big enough.


----------



## Ole34

If I had to put a number on it id say I "damage" about 15% of the blinds I come in contact with but on the positive side I "repair" 100% of the ones that I "damage".... That means I'm perfect


----------



## PaintersUnite

Gough said:


> Actually, a skilled painter would paint aro....sorry, I can't type that with a straight face.


Or, a skilled painter can slop and razor it off (said with a straight face). :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> Yah don't gotta tell me about that (does the Curse of the Bambino ring a bell     )


Yup. I'm still steamed about Craig Nettles and Oscar Gamble.
One year the Yankees won the world series,(might have been '74,'75, I don't keep track of them.) 7 of the 9 starters for the Yankees had played for the tribe in the previous 3 years. I believe the other two had been Redsox.
My financial advisor in San Diego was Scot Doyle, "popeye" Doyle's son.


----------



## PACman

Ole34 said:


> If I had to put a number on it id say I "damage" about 15% of the blinds I come in contact with but on the positive side I "repair" 100% of the ones that I "damage".... That means I'm perfect


Then there are the vinyl blinds that are 30+ years old and are so brittle they shatter when you touch them. Especially in the Desert Southwest.


----------



## RH

Proalliance coatings said:


> Then there are the vinyl blinds that are 30+ years old and are so brittle they shatter when you touch them. Especially in the Desert Southwest.


Or during a winter in Ohio.


----------



## PACman

Proalliance coatings said:


> And then after you scrub the floor with pinesol and let it dry, you go back in to mask and it still smells. And then you put your nose over to the wall, AND IT'S THE YEAR OLD PAINT ON THE WALL THAT STINKS! The worst part is it isn't even Behr. It was Valspar! And then you sniff the walls in several places in your store, and they stink too! Maybe they painted the bathroom first and schmeered urine all over the place?


Maybe they used a Whizz roller last time.
God I kill myself!


----------



## slinger58

Proalliance coatings said:


> Maybe they used a Whizz roller last time.
> God I kill myself!


That's awful enough to be funny. :thumbsup:


----------



## PACman

slinger58 said:


> That's awful enough to be funny. :thumbsup:


Or maybe a weiny roller?


----------



## PACman

my girlfriend, a bartender, hates it when customers come in and say "do you have Milwaukee's Best beer because Consumer Reports rated it number one." Oh wait, THAT HAS NEVER HAPPENED IN ANY BAR ANYWHERE! Well maybe Milwaukee. Could you imagine thinking that Milwaukee's Best tasted as good as anything by, say, Sam Adams? Or any of thousands of microbreweries around the country? (I'm kind of partial to Great Lakes Brewing's Dortmunder Gold myself). Even Bud or Coors! I don't even think any bar even has it! Can you drink it? Yes. Can it get you drunk? Yes. Does it taste like beer? Pretty much. Will it give you a hangover? For sure. Do people seek it out for a premium drinking experience? Never!


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> my girlfriend, a bartender, hates it when customers come in and say "do you have Milwaukee's Best beer because Consumer Reports rated it number one." Oh wait, THAT HAS NEVER HAPPENED IN ANY BAR ANYWHERE! Well maybe Milwaukee. Could you imagine thinking that Milwaukee's Best tasted as good as anything by, say, Sam Adams? Or any of thousands of microbreweries around the country? (I'm kind of partial to Great Lakes Brewing's Dortmunder Gold myself). Even Bud or Coors! I don't even think any bar even has it! Can you drink it? Yes. Can it get you drunk? Yes. Does it taste like beer? Pretty much. Will it give you a hangover? For sure. Do people seek it out for a premium drinking experience? Never!



A friend from Hanoverton would bring some Burning River for me when he attended the March Maddness Wallcovering Expo out toward Springfield MA. I found it to be exceptional ale. 

Great Lakes has my seal of approval :thumbsup: (along with almost every other craft brewery - sheeet, even Trader Joe's brews some excellent stuff)


----------



## daArch

Ole34 said:


> If I had to put a number on it id say I "damage" about 15% of the blinds I come in contact with but on the positive side I "repair" 100% of the ones that I "damage".... That means I'm perfect


Once about 25 years ago, when rough trimming around a window, I snipped the damn micro-blind cord. CRAP. 

Luckily I still had contact with the distributor from when I did retail. He sold me some of the correct cord and I was able to fix it pretty quick. I now take all window treatments off.


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> Once about 25 years ago, when rough trimming around a window, I snipped the damn micro-blind cord. CRAP.
> 
> Luckily I still had contact with the distributor from when I did retail. He sold me some of the correct cord and I was able to fix it pretty quick. I now take all window treatments off.


We recently trimmed out a handful of windows that had been wrapped with GWB. As a result, the blinds were about 1/2" too long. That took some careful dissection, trimming, and hacksaw work to re-size them.


----------



## benthepainter

I hate going to bed and it's 27deg

Then leaving for work and it's 25deg at 7.30am 

Bring on winter : )


----------



## RH

benthepainter said:


> I hate going to bed and it's 27deg
> 
> Then leaving for work and it's 25deg at 7.30am
> 
> Bring on winter : )


Us Yanks will need a conversion (25dc is equal to about 77df, and 27dc is about 81df).


----------



## daArch

benthepainter said:


> I hate going to bed and it's 27deg
> 
> Then leaving for work and it's 25deg at 7.30am
> 
> Bring on winter : )


Ben,

I would welcome the chance to trade homes with you at the moment. I just looked at the temp and right now it is 24 and my first thought was "YAHOO, it's a heat wave" (24° *F*, that's -4.4° C)

I have been waking up to single digits FAHRENHEIT (pluses and minuses) for about two weeks running . . . about -12 to -20 C.


----------



## daArch

I hate it when the wood stove ain't drawing well because the chimney needs cleaning, and the roof has 12" of snow on it, and the wife says "don't you even THINK of it", and the temps are hovering around 29°F. ( tropical heat wave)

So I spend 6 hours raking the snow off, beating the ice dams, hoisting up the ladder with the hook on it, roping myself to the chimney, and running the brush down the chimney with all the creosote dust going up my nose.

But I do love it that as I set my feet on the ground, it starts snowing again :thumbsup:

so this is retirement - sitting around taking it easy ??!!??


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> A friend from Hanoverton would bring some Burning River for me when he attended the March Maddness Wallcovering Expo out toward Springfield MA. I found it to be exceptional ale.
> 
> Great Lakes has my seal of approval :thumbsup: (along with almost every other craft brewery - sheeet, even Trader Joe's brews some excellent stuff)


Burning River Pale ale Is my second favorite. I've always preferred the Dortmunder style beers though. FYI, Great Lakes Brewery has won first place for the dortminder style at the Munich beer festival 8 times, and was the first and only beer imported into Germany to ever do so.


----------



## PACman

Monday morning, the thermometer (thermometre?) in my Volvo read -15 F.
This morning when I was going into the quickie mart, someone mentioned that I ought to have a hat on. I thought "wuss, it's 0 deg out here! I won't get frostbite for a good 10-15 minutes!"
And when I switched my car readout from F to C, it read the same and I thought for a second that it had broken. Duh!


----------



## PACman

If it weren't for all the snow you guys have gotten this year, i'd call you a wuss at those temps!

This was supposed to be for D'arch!


----------



## Gough

Proalliance coatings said:


> Monday morning, the thermometer (thermometre?) in my Volvo read -15 F.
> This morning when I was going into the quickie mart, someone mentioned that I ought to have a hat on. I thought "wuss, it's 0 deg out here! I won't get frostbite for a good 10-15 minutes!"
> And when I switched my car readout from F to C, it read the same and I thought for a second that it had broken. Duh!


It is broken, it should only read the same at -40. If it's *that * cold, you really should wear a hat.


----------



## daArch

Three painters were discussing how cold it was at their home.



It's so cold, that by the time I walked from Starbucks to my truck, the coffee had iced over



Ah that's nothing, I saw a dog frozen to a fire hydrant




You guys don't know cold. I went out to my van this AM and next to it was this odd looking peculiar shaped translucent amber colored object. I picked it up and couldn't figure what it was, so I brought it in side and left it on the counter near the stove. In about 5 minutes, I heard





*PBRRRRRAPT*


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> It is broken, it should only read the same at -40. If it's *that *cold, you really should wear a hat.


It is broken. I think it is stuck on 0.


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> Three painters were discussing how cold it was at their home.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so cold, that by the time I walked from Starbucks to my truck, the coffee had iced over
> 
> 
> 
> Ah that's nothing, I saw a dog frozen to a fire hydrant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys don't know cold. I went out to my van this AM and next to it was this odd looking peculiar shaped translucent amber colored object. I picked it up and couldn't figure what it was, so I brought it in side and left it on the counter near the stove. In about 5 minutes, I heard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PBRRRRRAPT*


It was so cold here, I actually saw a lawyer with his hands in his *own *pockets!


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> Three painters were discussing how cold it was at their home.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so cold, that by the time I walked from Starbucks to my truck, the coffee had iced over
> 
> 
> 
> Ah that's nothing, I saw a dog frozen to a fire hydrant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys don't know cold. I went out to my van this AM and next to it was this odd looking peculiar shaped translucent amber colored object. I picked it up and couldn't figure what it was, so I brought it in side and left it on the counter near the stove. In about 5 minutes, I heard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PBRRRRRAPT*


Did it happen to smell like be.. never mind!


----------



## daArch

we had to chop up the piano for firewood - but we only got two chords.


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> we had to chop up the piano for firewood - but we only got two chords.


that wood be one really BIG piano:laughing:


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> that wood be one really BIG piano:laughing:


well since we are being LITERAL, I believe even on a toy 30 key piano one will get more than two CHORDS :whistling2: :whistling2: :jester:


----------



## Ole34

i can tell you from experience that with the improper tools it will take you about an hour with 2 guys to bust up and carry away a baby grand piano


----------



## daArch

Ole34 said:


> i can tell you from experience that with the improper tools it will take you about an hour with 2 guys to bust up and carry away a baby grand piano


DAMN, that musta been fun

Who helped? Jack, Jim, José, Bud, Hiram ........ ?


----------



## PACman

I hate when reading is no longer fundamental on painttalk.


----------



## Ole34

daArch said:


> DAMN, that musta been fun
> 
> 
> 
> Who helped? Jack, Jim, José, Bud, Hiram ........ ?



Vik helped ...... Those things are put together really well with hard woods that make sawing a chore then you have the sound board .... Not fun


----------



## Ole34

I bet they were like "nobody will notice"......yeah, don't make me start really looking


----------



## Oden

Gotta dab that with a sharpie real quick. Before anyone sees,


----------



## daArch

Ole34 said:


> I bet they were like "nobody will notice"......yeah, don't make me start really looking
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39025
> View attachment 39033


C'mon, it's a retail clothes outlet, people are only looking in the mirrors


----------



## Wildbill7145

Gough said:


> It is broken, it should only read the same at -40. If it's *that * cold, you really should wear a hat.


We hit -40c windchill the other day (-30c actual). My van made sounds I've never heard before when I tried to start it.

That's a bloody horrible situation to drive to work in.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Wildbill7145 said:


> We hit -40c windchill the other day (-30c actual). My van made sounds I've never heard before when I tried to start it.
> 
> That's a bloody horrible situation to drive to work in.


What does -40c equate to in freedom units? #murica


----------



## Wildbill7145

Rbriggs82 said:


> What does -40c equate to in freedom units? #murica


I'm going to assume you mean Fahrenheit. If so, it's the only point where Celcius and Fahrenheit meet, so -40F=-40c. Believe me, it's cold and dry. I've got some cracks forming on my knuckles that are getting pretty painful.


----------



## Gough

Rbriggs82 said:


> What does -40c equate to in freedom units? #murica


Oddly enough, it equals -40 F as well. 

That makes the conversion easy. You just need to know that and the fact that a Fahrenheit degree is 9/5 x Celsius degree.

z.B. 20 C is 60 degrees above -40. Multiplying 60 times 9/5 ( cancel 5s in your head if you're from that generation) yields 108...108 Fahrenheit degrees above -40F. That's 68 F.

For a lot of people, that's easier than trying to remember when to add 32 and when to subtract it, which you have to do with the commonly used formula.


----------



## daArch

Gough said:


> Oddly enough, it equals -40 F as well.
> 
> That makes the conversion easy. You just need to know that and the fact that a Fahrenheit degree is 9/5 x Celsius degree.
> 
> z.B. 20 C is 60 degrees above -40. Multiplying 60 times 9/5 ( cancel 5s in your head if you're from that generation) yields 108...108 Fahrenheit degrees above -40F. That's 68 F.
> 
> For a lot of people, that's easier than trying to remember when to add 32 and when to subtract it, which you have to do with the commonly used formula.


For me, the easiest way is:

Convert.exe












(It's free and has conversions for almost any criteria)


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> For me, the easiest way is:
> 
> Convert.exe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's free and has conversions for almost any criteria)


That's all well and good as long as you're connected. 

We celebrated CNY with some other educators and the subject of people's reliance on technology for calculations came up. It was the general consensus that it's a mixed blessing.

Besides, doing those calculations in your head is like doing crosswords, it may help stave off Oldtimers' Disease.


----------



## Mike2coat

I hate when I don't put the job in writing and don't put sample colors up


----------



## PACman

Mike2coat said:


> I hate when I don't put the job in writing and don't put sample colors up


I hate that I saw more painters get screwed over with this crap by California millionaires than by anyone else, anywhere else I've sold paint. Part of the "ego" trip I guess.


----------



## Gough

Proalliance coatings said:


> I hate that I saw more painters get screwed over with this crap by California millionaires than by anyone else, anywhere else I've sold paint. Part of the "ego" trip I guess.


Yeah, a lot of them moved to the Northwest at the height of the boom, having sold their California houses for huge profits. Worst group of clients, EVAR!


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> Yeah, a lot of them moved to the Northwest at the height of the boom, having sold their California houses for huge profits. Worst group of clients, EVAR!


Could you imagine painting for some one like the Kardasian's? They seem nice enough, but hell they don't even know what sex they are! Could you imagine all those women trying to pick colors? (Bruce included of course!)


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> Could you imagine painting for some one like the Kardasian's? They seem nice enough, but hell they don't even know what sex they are! Could you imagine all those women trying to pick colors? (Bruce included of course!)


Who the hell are these Kardashians ? Are they the ethnic refugees from Mosul when ISIS captured it ?


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> Who the hell are these Kardashians ? Are they the ethnic refugees from Mosul when ISIS captured it ?


we wish


----------



## PACman

I hate when it is so cold when I leave for work, that when I put a cd in the player (anyone remember cd's?) and the screen on the player says "no" and spits the cd back out. And I thought my girlfriend was stubborn.


----------



## Ole34

Proalliance coatings said:


> I hate when it is so cold when I leave for work, that when I put a cd in the player (anyone remember cd's?) and the screen on the player says "no" and spits the cd back out. And I thought my girlfriend was stubborn.



Or when you go to grab it an your .05 seconds too late an it goes back in !!!.....


----------



## chrisn

Proalliance coatings said:


> I hate when it is so cold when I leave for work, that when I put a cd in the player (anyone remember cd's?) and the screen on the player says "no" and spits the cd back out. And I thought my girlfriend was stubborn.


mine did the same thing this morning, it was 3 degrees out


----------



## driftweed

Oops...


----------



## Ole34

driftweed said:


> Oops...


 
via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> mine did the same thing this morning, it was 3 degrees out


At 6:00 AM it was -9°F here. Two towns over (and a town next to PremierPaintingMa) the lowest was recorded at -17°F. That's absolutely unheard of in these parts. 

But there was no wind so when I went outside in just my shirt sleeves, it was really quite stunning.


----------



## driftweed

Ole34 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Maker


I gotta admit, that was a funny meme.

I'm a sucker for meme's


----------



## Hines Painting

driftweed said:


> Oops...


Is that snow on the ground? You start subbing for richmond? :jester:


----------



## PACman

driftweed said:


> Oops...


Paintsicle?


----------



## PACman

driftweed said:


> Oops...


Now see if you had been using (insert paint brand to remain un-named) , that wouldn't have happened! It never freezes and it always covers in one coat and it dries nice and smoove.


----------



## driftweed

Hines Painting said:


> Is that snow on the ground? You start subbing for richmond? :jester:


Worse: popcorn texture. 

We are removing the texture from a 13x60 ceiling. Using the sprayer to wet the texture and an 18" floor scraper.

It's fighting us the whole way. 

First we tried a dry scrape/skimcoat. No go on that (patches), then we shifted to 80 grit paper, only to find some areas painted. So now we are at hot water scrape, & lots of it. This has been the best way. 

Texture removal sucks.


----------



## 804 Paint

I hate when you submit a quote to a customer where spell check changed "muntins" to "munitions", and it was caught by the customer, not you.


----------



## DrakeB

I hate it when a customer drops a can of paint on the carpet and loses the whole can to the floor. Couldn't have dropped it on the ****ty tile by the paint stuff, had to be the one carpet in the building by the door. Sigh.


----------



## RH

Woodford said:


> I hate it when a customer drops a can of paint on the carpet and loses the whole can to the floor. Couldn't have dropped it on the ****ty tile by the paint stuff, had to be the one carpet in the building by the door. Sigh.


Hmmmm... sounds like _someone_ didn't pound the lid down very well. :whistling2:


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> Hmmmm... sounds like _someone_ didn't pound the lid down very well. :whistling2:


Come on. If it hits right it doesn't matter how tight it is.


----------



## DrakeB

He dropped it upside down  Whyyyyyyy


----------



## RH

Woodford said:


> He dropped it upside down  Whyyyyyyy


I was just giving you a hard time.

I thought maybe they brought some in from home - those are sometimes like granades waiting to go off. My local supplier has their paint shakers nicely decorated due to clerks not checking the lids on cans customers have brought in to have shaken.


----------



## JoeAntilla

Woodford said:


> I hate it when a customer drops a can of paint on the carpet and loses the whole can to the floor. Couldn't have dropped it on the ****ty tile by the paint stuff, had to be the one carpet in the building by the door. Sigh.










That reminded me of the parking lot of my local paint stores parking lot. I had to take a pick, plus my truck is parked in the background so no I'm not responsible.


----------



## PACman

JoeAntilla said:


> View attachment 40721
> 
> That reminded me of the parking lot of my local paint stores parking lot. I had to take a pick, plus my truck is parked in the background so no I'm not responsible.


OOPSIE! Power washer will take that right off. Lets see if those paint store guys can figure it out. Lol.


----------



## Damon T

I hate when someone leaves a bunch of interior tarps in a box and they get wet and moldy. Of course nobody knows how it happened. Now airing them out over ladders.


----------



## PACman

I hate when a local "painting contractor" calls in and complains that the paint I sold him isn't drying as fast as it did this summer, and it is 100% humidity and 1deg above the dew point. (Fahrenheit)


----------



## daArch

Damon T said:


> View attachment 40809
> 
> 
> I hate when someone leaves a bunch of interior tarps in a box and they get wet and moldy. Of course nobody knows how it happened. Now airing them out over ladders.


I HATE when I find some cat has "marked" my drops, and then washing them, and then finding a place to dry them.

Damon, You prolly don't have this type of set up, but in my "barn" in the "loft" (wood shop) there are beams about 6 feet apart on which I store wood. I put nails in them spaced about 12" apart and hang the drops between the beams. Even in winter they eventually dry (you can imagine how wet they are after stripping a room)


----------



## Damon T

Bill, Our cat got locked in my garage overnight this week and left a nice puddle and poo on a drop which happened to be on the floor. Fortunately it was an ext drop but I put it in the washer anyways.


----------



## PACman

Proalliance coatings said:


> I hate when a local "painting contractor" calls in and complains that the paint I sold him isn't drying as fast as it did this summer, and it is 100% humidity and 1deg above the dew point. (Fahrenheit)


I'm surprised that no one has tried to tell me that the humidity outside has nothing to dew with the humidity inside yet.
Comments that defy science seem to be somewhat common.


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> I'm surprised that no one has tried to tell me that the humidity outside has nothing to dew with the humidity inside yet.
> Comments that defy science seem to be somewhat common.


I HOPE that was intentional. LOVE it.


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> I HOPE that was intentional. LOVE it.


It was!


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate it when you show up for day 1 of a new construction job and the drywallers left 2 240v heaters running all night at full blast because they wanted to make sure the primer was dry for you in the morning for sanding. I think I lost a gallon of sweat by lunchtime. It had to be over 40c in there.

I hate day one of new construction jobs.


----------



## daArch

I hate it when . . . 

you get older and have more than just a simple W-2 to report for taxes and you actually have to PAY someone to PAY your money to the gov't

(tax thread reminded me of this)


----------



## PACman

I hate when the snow thaws and a nice little puddle of water re-freezes and freezes to my garage door. Had to chisel it open at 5:30 this morning.


----------



## PACman

And I hate when older people suffer from anosmia.


----------



## Gough

Proalliance coatings said:


> And I hate when older people suffer from anosmia.


I'm sorry that I can only thank you once for that post.


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> I'm sorry that I can only thank you once for that post.


You're quite welcome. That is our word for the day.


----------



## DrakeB

I hate it when the word of the day isn't antidisestablishmentarianism.


----------



## daArch

I hate it when one grandiloquent post creates a paroxysm of aureation. 

don't you know some of us are severely hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobic


----------



## PACman

yeah, sorry about that.


----------



## DrakeB

Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobic is a pretty sadistic word, when you think about it.


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobic is a pretty sadistic word, when you think about it.


Are you really going to make me right that whole thing down so I can google it?


----------



## Gough

Proalliance coatings said:


> Are you really going to make me right that whole thing down so I can google it?


Select, copy, paste.


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> Select, copy, paste.


that's no fun.


----------



## PACman

In the past I have suffered from defecaloesiophobia and andoneirogmophobia, but lately I have tended more towards olfactophobia , arkoudaphobia, and chionophobia.


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> In the past I have suffered from defecaloesiophobia and andoneirogmophobia, but lately I have tended more towards olfactophobia , arkoudaphobia, and chionophobia.


I think what you REALLY have is phobophobia :thumbsup:


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> I think what you REALLY have is phobophobia :thumbsup:


it's all Greek to me!


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> it's all Greek to me!


the only Greek I know is the fraternity I was rushed by:


I Tappa Keg


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> the only Greek I know is the fraternity I was rushed by:
> 
> 
> I Tappa Keg


I Ata Pi

I Felta Thigh

Tappa Kega Day


----------



## DrakeB

Proalliance coatings said:


> In the past I have suffered from defecaloesiophobia and andoneirogmophobia, but lately I have tended more towards olfactophobia , arkoudaphobia, and chionophobia.


Can't be arsed to google all of these, I'm just going to assume it means you're a well rounded, upstanding citizen.


----------



## daArch

Gough said:


> I Ata Pi
> 
> I Felta Thigh
> 
> Tappa Kega Day


and not all fraternities were greek,

did you know there was a Hawaiian one?

Wanna Wanna Lai


----------



## DrakeB

I can't tell if you guys are googling these or actually have this many college fraternity jokes in you repertoires.


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> I Ata Pi
> 
> I Felta Thigh
> 
> Tappa Kega Day


 I was in Tappa Kega Bru


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> I can't tell if you guys are googling these or actually have this many college fraternity jokes in you repertoires.


Do you know how to get a Michigan grad off of your front porch?
tip him.


----------



## JoeAntilla

Getting poked repeatedly by these carpet strips while I'm trying to sand. Owww


----------



## PACman

JoeAntilla said:


> View attachment 40905
> 
> Getting poked repeatedly by these carpet strips while I'm trying to sand. Owww


I stepped on one of those in bare feet once.


----------



## DrakeB

Proalliance coatings said:


> I stepped on one of those in bare feet once.


And that's the story of how PAC got tetanus (yup, calling you PAC now).


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> And that's the story of how PAC got tetanus (yup, calling you PAC now).


PACMAN!:thumbup:


----------



## daArch

Woodford said:


> I can't tell if you guys are googling these or actually have this many college fraternity jokes in you repertoires.


No google. I know more of 'em, but this IS a family friendly site. Remember, I wasted more than my parent's money at about three institutes of higher learning, and never got beyond mid year of sophomore year. 

giving literal meaning to "higher education"


----------



## Gough

Woodford said:


> I can't tell if you guys are googling these or actually have this many college fraternity jokes in you repertoires.


I didn't need to google them, I don't want you to think that I wasted my nine years in college.


----------



## DrakeB

Sheesh, you guys should have given up after a year like I did!

On topic:

I hate it when PT thinks I haven't read the last three pages of the thread and so takes me to page 78 every single time I click on the thread.


----------



## Ole34

I got shorted!!...


----------



## DrakeB

That's how I feel at the urinal, too!

(Does this count as family friendly?)


----------



## Ole34

Woodford said:


> That's how I feel at the urinal, too!
> 
> 
> 
> (Does this count as family friendly?)



As long as you don't post a picture with 2 dudes


----------



## salmangeri

We work with three hundred watt lights....and you know while they show every little imperfection, normal lighting doesn't highlight half the stuff that we fix....I hate when after a day of prepping you come back the next day to find pieces of blue tape all over the walls where the HO has taken your 300 watt light to....seriously though I love being in business for my self and I love the painting trade....


----------



## Wildbill7145

salmangeri said:


> We work with three hundred watt lights....and you know while they show every little imperfection, normal lighting doesn't highlight half the stuff that we fix....I hate when after a day of prepping you come back the next day to find pieces of blue tape all over the walls where the HO has taken your 300 watt light to....seriously though I love being in business for my self and I love the painting trade....


Contractor I'm working for right now has a very angry side to him so I like to sparkle each wall up with 1000w of halogen. Always a good time when he mistakenly looks right at them and gets blinded for a few minutes.

I hate when you back breakingly work your butt off for several days and the guy piles more on you and asks why stuff is taking so long in spite of the fact that they're constantly kicking you out of areas so other trades do their thing that could be done after your done.

Normally, I love new construction. This guy's not making it fun.


----------



## Gough

salmangeri said:


> We work with three hundred watt lights....and you know while they show every little imperfection, normal lighting doesn't highlight half the stuff that we fix....I hate when after a day of prepping you come back the next day to find pieces of blue tape all over the walls where the HO has taken your 300 watt light to....seriously though I love being in business for my self and I love the painting trade....


Lock up your tools, especially your lamps, when you leave for the day...or just take them with you.


----------



## Oden

A buddy of mine hit me up. I thought it was funny. The job he is on. They came in the a.m. And couldn't find the halogens. The mexican tapers had em. They were in a room making grilled cheese sandwiches on em. Too funny to be made up.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Oden said:


> They were in a room making grilled cheese sandwiches on em. Too funny to be made up.


That's awesome. I did use mine to help thawing out my lunch and can of V8 earlier this week that I'd forgotten in my van the night before. I'd never even considered being able to toast my sammich with them though!


----------



## daArch

I hate it when.....

my get-up-and-go gets up and goes,

when "taking it easy" takes too much energy, 

when my motivation blows a motor....


I'd say I must be catching something, but if someone threw money at me, I'd miss it.


----------



## salmangeri

Gough you are soooo right!!! usually after we come in and see the additional point up we don't leave the lights laying around at the end of the day....


----------



## PACman

Oden said:


> A buddy of mine hit me up. I thought it was funny. The job he is on. They came in the a.m. And couldn't find the halogens. The mexican tapers had em. They were in a room making grilled cheese sandwiches on em. Too funny to be made up.


I used one to heat up an un-heated garage once this winter.


----------



## DrakeB

You guys are gonna miss halogens when everything is LED, huh?


----------



## RH

Woodford said:


> You guys are gonna miss halogens when everything is LED, huh?


Well, everyone except Ben.


----------



## Gough

Wildbill7145 said:


> That's awesome. I did use mine to help thawing out my lunch and can of V8 earlier this week that I'd forgotten in my van the night before. I'd never even considered being able to toast my sammich with them though!


I've toasted bagels and made Jiffy Pop over an EPR (Electric Paint Remover=heat plate).

Is Jiffy Pop still around? I haven't seen it in years, but then we buy artisanal hand-shucked popcorn from a small farm in Indiana...you've never heard of it.


----------



## DrakeB

Gough said:


> ...you've never heard of it.


Hipster alert!


----------



## epretot

Gough said:


> I've toasted bagels and made Jiffy Pop over an EPR (Electric Paint Remover=heat plate).
> 
> Is Jiffy Pop still around? I haven't seen it in years, but then we buy artisanal hand-shucked popcorn from a small farm in Indiana...you've never heard of it.


Is it non GMO?


----------



## Gough

epretot said:


> Is it non GMO?


Eric, fortunately we were able to find a source for non-GMO popcorn. You do need to examine the packaging carefully, though. You can rest assured that it's non-GMO if, somewhere on the label, it says "Popcorn".


----------



## RH

Gough said:


> I've toasted bagels and made Jiffy Pop over an EPR (Electric Paint Remover=heat plate).
> 
> Is Jiffy Pop still around? I haven't seen it in years, but then we buy artisanal hand-shucked popcorn from a small farm in Indiana...you've never heard of it.


WTH?? :blink:

…artisanal hand-shucked popcorn…?:blink:

Do you eat it while drinking virgin apple juice made only from apples that have never touched the ground and were freshly hand picked by freckled faced Amish maidens? :whistling2:


----------



## PACman

I hate it when the Home depot banners that frame this forum are sometimes replaced with Pratt and Lambert banners. I really hate that.


----------



## DrakeB

I had to take the ads off because they were so obtrusive and slowed the page down so much. Sorry Cricket


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> I had to take the ads off because they were so obtrusive and slowed the page down so much. Sorry Cricket


Whaaaaat?


----------



## DrakeB

It was locking up my entire computer every time I loaded the page, so I had to block the site ads.


----------



## Happee_grrl

I hate when a big painter comes to town with his urchins and they act like jerks. It's like "really, kids? I could out-cut and out-roll you any day of the week. Oh? You have a SW t-shirt, so that makes you a good painter?"

Ugggghhhhh. I need coffee.


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> It was locking up my entire computer every time I loaded the page, so I had to block the site ads.


 Thanks for reminding me to use Firefox instead of Internet explorer. I forgot.


----------



## PACman

Happee_grrl said:


> I hate when a big painter comes to town with his urchins and they act like jerks. It's like "really, kids? I could out-cut and out-roll you any day of the week. Oh? You have a SW t-shirt, so that makes you a good painter?"
> 
> Ugggghhhhh. I need coffee.


 They weren't by chance "college" Painters were they. I hear there are a couple down in Oklahoma looking for careers.


----------



## daArch

Here's a situation I hated, little long for this thread, but if not here, then where ? 

Driving down a narrow very twisty and curvy road, Where after a winter like we had, a barely two lane back country road turns into 1 1/2 lane. When lo and behold a SCHOOL BUS comes barreling around a curve toward me. 

I just freaking stopped and pulled WAY over. The bus slowed down and started to try to get pass me. Closer and closer the sides came to my window until finally I just lay on the horn. It stopped.

I cranked it over until I was pushing snow off the ice encrusted bank and inched forward until passed.

My driver's mirror was folded in. I got to the job and sure enough it had a touch of yellow on it. 

Never traded paint with a school bus before.


----------



## RH

I hate when a customer follows me around talking incessantly while I am trying to get my numbers for a bid. "Sheesh lady! Gimme' a chance to think already (or I might make a $500 error which you won't like)!"


----------



## daArch

RH said:


> I hate when a customer follows me around talking incessantly while I am trying to get my numbers for a bid. "Sheesh lady! Gimme' a chance to think already (or I might make a $500 error which you won't like)!"


Good thing she didn't sign up here and rant about you being rude :whistling2:


----------



## journeymanPainter

I hate when you give a price for a dump, that needs TONS of work and the owner balks at your price and says 'That's way to much. I'm not paying that'


----------



## chrisn

Happee_grrl said:


> I hate when a big painter comes to town with his urchins and they act like jerks. It's like "really, kids? I could out-cut and out-roll you any day of the week. Oh? You have a SW t-shirt, so that makes you a good painter?"
> 
> Ugggghhhhh. I need coffee.


I think you meant wine


----------



## PACman

journeymanPainter said:


> I hate when you give a price for a dump, that needs TONS of work and the owner balks at your price and says 'That's way to much. I'm not paying that'


 and you know there is always some "painter" that will do it for next to nothing.They're the ones that will spend more time calling around to the paint stores to save a buck a gallon then they will spend doing any prep. I like to call them "retail price quote" painters.


----------



## daArch

I hate when you think you have an extra $1200 in the budget to buy that camera you've been lusting after . . . . . and then the ice dams cause about $2000 in damage and you got a $500 insurance deductible.

DAMN!


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> I hate when you think you have an extra $1200 in the budget to buy that camera you've been lusting after . . . . . and then the ice dams cause about $2000 in damage and you got a $500 insurance deductible.
> 
> DAMN!


Damn the damn dams.


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> Damn the damn dams.


of course you MEANT to say

"Damn the damn dams damage" 

but you hit enter before you were finished, right ?

I hate when that happens


----------



## 804 Paint

I hate when you're going through your receipts and you find all these rebates you were "going to fill out" and you didn't. Sure, you have the receipt but the stupid rebate form needed to be post-marked by a date in the past.


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> of course you MEANT to say
> 
> "Damn the damn dams damage"
> 
> but you hit enter before you were finished, right ?
> 
> I hate when that happens


Thanks for correcting that.


----------



## 804 Paint

I hate when TWO Home Depot employees team up and insist that MUNTINS are called MULLIONS because it's that way in their training manual. I almost pulled out my phone to prove them wrong but then I just walked away.


----------



## PACman

804 Paint said:


> I hate when TWO Home Depot employees team up and insist that MUNTINS are called MULLIONS because it's that way in their training manual. I almost pulled out my phone to prove them wrong but then I just walked away.


Haha! But they are never wrong are they? LOL.

"You Can screw it!, We can't help!"


----------



## roygones

I will seriously take a cover full of paint off the frame and wet the contact points if I forgot to before I got into paint. I hate a squeaky roller so much that I will do it to someone else's setup just to not hear it any more. Even if I'm paying the guy to stand there and wait (while rolling his eyes at my OCD on this one thing)


----------



## chrisn

roygones said:


> I will seriously take a cover full of paint off the frame and wet the contact points if I forgot to before I got into paint. I hate a squeaky roller so much that I will do it to someone else's setup just to not hear it any more. Even if I'm paying the guy to stand there and wait (while rolling his eyes at my OCD on this one thing)


I'm with you there:thumbsup:


----------



## Ole34

chrisn said:


> I'm with you there:thumbsup:



How do your rollers even work when your rolling glue all day?


----------



## David's Painting

I'm a OMS and I hate when I have to get a guy to help me move a heavy piece of furniture. Especially when the job is across town.


----------



## daArch

David's Painting said:


> I'm a OMS and I hate when I have to get a guy to help me move a heavy piece of furniture. Especially when the job is across town.


A couple of years ago we had a discussion about OMS furniture moving. I think it was RH who recommended the EZ Moves furniture mover (as seen on TV)



















I got one at Bed Bath and Beyond. I think WallyWorld sells them also. Like $20.

Freaking thing is genius. I've moved a HEAVY bunk bed back that took four guys to lift away from the wall.


----------



## chrisn

Ole34 said:


> How do your rollers even work when your rolling glue all day?


hey now


----------



## Ole34

It's the little things that mess you up


----------



## Gough

Ole34 said:


> It's the little things that mess you up
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43113


Don't you know it!

Ole, from the looks of the end result, you're not eating enough fiber.


Oh, that's a "before" picture?


----------



## PACman

I hate when I get kicked out of Lowe's for the second time in a year. Well actually the first time I was "asked to leave", but last night I was definitely kicked out. But in my defense, if they can't provide a salesperson to help the people at the paint desk it's not my problem. I was just providing my card as a public service! Hell they couldn't even get an employee over to the paint department to turn the damn PA announcement for help in the paint department off! Nevermind the two customers waiting for help.

I guess I was thrown into public yet again.


----------



## chrisn

Proalliance coatings said:


> I hate when I get kicked out of Lowe's for the second time in a year. Well actually the first time I was "asked to leave", but last night I was definitely kicked out. But in my defense, if they can't provide a salesperson to help the people at the paint desk it's not my problem. I was just providing my card as a public service! Hell they couldn't even get an employee over to the paint department to turn the damn PA announcement for help in the paint department off! Nevermind the two customers waiting for help.
> 
> I guess I was thrown into public yet again.


You deserve it for being there in the first place


----------



## Blize0367

Proalliance coatings said:


> I hate when I get kicked out of Lowe's for the second time in a year. Well actually the first time I was "asked to leave", but last night I was definitely kicked out. But in my defense, if they can't provide a salesperson to help the people at the paint desk it's not my problem. I was just providing my card as a public service! Hell they couldn't even get an employee over to the paint department to turn the damn PA announcement for help in the paint department off! Nevermind the two customers waiting for help.
> 
> I guess I was thrown into public yet again.


Do whaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Blize0367

Proalliance coatings said:


> I hate when I get kicked out of Lowe's for the second time in a year. Well actually the first time I was "asked to leave", but last night I was definitely kicked out. But in my defense, if they can't provide a salesperson to help the people at the paint desk it's not my problem. I was just providing my card as a public service! Hell they couldn't even get an employee over to the paint department to turn the damn PA announcement for help in the paint department off! Nevermind the two customers waiting for help.
> 
> I guess I was thrown into public yet again.


Why in the world would you be kicked out for that!? You know your paint! That's customer assistance!! (Even though you aren't employed there).. I, an associate of that company, thank you for helping those people!


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> I hate when I get kicked out of Lowe's for the second time in a year. Well actually the first time I was "asked to leave", but last night I was definitely kicked out. But in my defense, if they can't provide a salesperson to help the people at the paint desk it's not my problem. I was just providing my card as a public service! Hell they couldn't even get an employee over to the paint department to turn the damn PA announcement for help in the paint department off! Nevermind the two customers waiting for help.
> 
> I guess I was thrown into public yet again.


I don't believe it.

OH, I believe you were "escorted" out, I just don't believe you did not THOROUGHLY enjoy it :thumbsup: :thumbup:

CONGRATULATIONS. I wish I had the cajones to create such a scene in a big box to be kicked out.


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> You deserve it for being there in the first place


Hey I've been kicked out of worse places trying to buy a screw.


----------



## PACman

Blize0367 said:


> Why in the world would you be kicked out for that!? You know your paint! That's customer assistance!! (Even though you aren't employed there).. I, an associate of that company, thank you for helping those people!


You are welcome. If I had been an employee could have sold a bunch of paint.


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> I don't believe it.
> 
> OH, I believe you were "escorted" out, I just don't believe you did not THOROUGHLY enjoy it :thumbsup: :thumbup:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS. I wish I had the cajones to create such a scene in a big box to be kicked out.


I've been working on the trifecta, (Lowe's,HD,Menard's) but HD doesn't seem to have a clue, and Menard's is too desperate to sell a few screws.

I've actually been kicked out of Wendy's before. And it's not because i'm loud or belligerent. They just don't like me for some reason. No sense of humor I guess.


----------



## PACman

I do have to give credit to the local Home Depot though. There is always somebody at the paint counter there. Even at 7:30 in the morning.


----------



## DrakeB

Proalliance coatings said:


> Hey I've been kicked out of worse places trying to buy a screw.


Not that kind of screw, though.


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> Not that kind of screw, though.


Hey you try to find a decent hardware store in Tijuana!


----------



## TKbrush

I hate it when your painting floor trim and then theres a loop staple for cable and ya cant pry it off with point of 5/1...that break in the flow and having to go to the truck for plyers sucks. Then again, when ya can pry it out with 5/1 fcking rules!


----------



## trainbeat

I hate it when I've got a packed day of multiple jobs and upon arrival for the first I find the HO's daughters boyfriend sleeping ass naked on a mattress in the guest room whose ceiling I need to tape. "Oh, sorry dude, I didn't know you'd be here so early"
He made damn good coffee though so it was all good.


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> Hey you try to find a decent hardware store in Tijuana!


And I'm not so sure the "software" in Tijuana is all the decent either.


----------



## ccpainting

thats alot of hate...


----------



## daArch

I HATE when you get emails from good customers one named "Jessica" and the other "Jennifer" on the same day and in your hasty replies screw up the salutations.   

And I can't tell you HOW many times I've been in their houses and almost called them by the other name. They have a history of contacting me within a day of each other. One of God's little jokes, I pressume.


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> I HATE when you get emails from good customers one named "Jessica" and the other "Jennifer" on the same day and in your hasty replies screw up the salutations.
> 
> And I can't tell you HOW many times I've been in their houses and almost called them by the other name. They have a history of contacting me within a day of each other. One of God's little jokes, I pressume.


Try going from dating a woman named Tonya to a woman named Toni sometime.


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> Try going from dating a woman named Tonya to a woman named Toni sometime.


That's just suicidal


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> That's just suicidal


I think I will try to avoid this in the future that's for sure!


----------



## PACman

I have to bump this post yet again. I did 4 matches for a decorator to use in her new home she is building. GC and painter are all go for using California instead of Ben Moore (sorry woodford). Find out today that the decorator took my sample cans 20 miles to a hardware store to get them made in Aura and bought as much paint as they had of what she needed for the entire 6000 sq,ft. house. Now, they don't have anyone that can eye match, in fact I doubt if they have anyone that is in the paint department at all until 10 or 11 in the morning. The reason I left that store is that they never let me stay in the paint department and they had me unload trucks and all sorts of stuff all day. they were always calling me away even if there were customers in the department and looking at color samples. I know for a fact that the local university and all of the painters in that town won't buy from them because I was never in the department when they needed paint That's why I left to start my own store.

Then to have this uppity bitch do this because one of the samples I made didn't match the color card perfectly is a total slap in the face. I've worked with decorators from all over California from Beverly Hills to La Jolla, and each one of them said I had the best color eye they had seen. I understood perfectly when they said a color was too cold or
too warm or too dull or too whatever cockamamie name they had for it. And to have someone pull this **** to use Ben Moore is bull****! (again no offense woodford- not knocking the paint just the decorator).

Now The GC is pissed off, and I don't want to say anything because I can still keep his business. The only way I have to vent is on painttalk!

Maybe after work i'll see if I can get kicked out of Home Depot,That'll cheer me up.


----------



## DrakeB

No comment


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> No comment


again nothing to do with Ben Moore. It just pisses me off when decorators use me to spend my time to do a match then go somewhere else to buy the paint. They were actually BM historic colors and when she picked up the samples she said they looked great. Then next thing I know, one of the colors wasn't right and she took my quarts to the local yokel hardware store to get Aura.

I'd be very surprised if they matched the BM chips any better than the matches I did. She bought samples from me in colors I had to match to check the colors on the wall because she didn't want to drive 20 miles to get the pint sized samples of BM. Then she bought the paint from there.

I'm so pissed I could spell cockamamie again!

That's what I get for not superficially jacking my prices up to match Emerald and Aura! It might be a good night for a beer.:drink: (obviously a Porter!)


----------



## PACman

I just did a batch adjustment reading on my color eye, just to make sure i'm not going old and color blind, and every frickin one of those matches I did was within a DE of less then .05 except one which the computer said was within DE .01 which means there is no color adjustment that can be made. And THAT was the color that she claimed didn't match! When you are talking a DE of less then .05 your are talking a color variation visible by fewer than 1 in 50,000,000 people. A DE of less then .01 means there are all of 4 people in the entire United States that can see any color variation, and I am supposed to believe I have been blessed by the presence of one of them? BULL!


----------



## DrakeB

Proalliance coatings said:


> I just did a batch adjustment reading on my color eye, just to make sure i'm not going old and color blind, and every frickin one of those matches I did was within a DE of less then .05 except one which the computer said was within DE .01 which means there is no color adjustment that can be made. And THAT was the color that she claimed didn't match! When you are talking a DE of less then .05 your are talking a color variation visible by fewer than 1 in 50,000,000 people. A DE of less then .01 means there are all of 4 people in the entire United States that can see any color variation, and I am supposed to believe I have been blessed by the presence of one of them? BULL!


People gonna be people 

Consumer decisions are made on 10% product knowledge, 30% how good the salesman is, 50% superstition, 5% gut feeling, and 5% the weather. You win some, you lose some.


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> People gonna be people
> 
> Consumer decisions are made on 10% product knowledge, 30% how good the salesman is, 50% superstition, 5% gut feeling, and 5% the weather. You win some, you lose some.


I guess selling it 100% to the GC and the painter wasn't a good idea this time. I know the local BM dealer doesn't have anyone that can upsell to Aura so it must be some voodoo crap or something.

at least the GC, a high end custom builder, is sold!

I also found out that there is a different painter doing the 2600 sqft basement, and she is going to charge the homeowner $75.00 and hour and $35.00 per trip to drive the twenty miles to buy Aura. I think she is more pissed off than I am.
And I fully believe that Karma is backing me on this one!


----------



## DrakeB

Aura's got a pretty specific niche to upsell into, anyways. I certainly _could_ upsell many of my customers to it that I currently sell Regal to, but I likely couldn't do it honestly, and I'd rather sell Regal honestly than Aura dishonestly. It is a bit surprising that they went after the Aura directly if the other store didn't sell it to 'em. My guess would be a painter or interior designer friend recommended it to 'em.


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> Aura's got a pretty specific niche to upsell into, anyways. I certainly _could_ upsell many of my customers to it that I currently sell Regal to, but I likely couldn't do it honestly, and I'd rather sell Regal honestly than Aura dishonestly. It is a bit surprising that they went after the Aura directly if the other store didn't sell it to 'em. My guess would be a painter or interior designer friend recommended it to 'em.


She is a decorator. That's the problem. She probably read about it in some froo froo magazine or something.

But I just got a big credit from P&L for my 2014 advertising so I feel a lot better now!

And absolutely on the Regal.


----------



## Ole34

I hate when carpenters caulk ahead of me .... This guy did actually did pretty good but of all places to jack up ... My cut line where the wall meets the chair rail...... I fixed it with paint


----------



## Gough

Proalliance coatings said:


> I just did a batch adjustment reading on my color eye, just to make sure i'm not going old and color blind, and every frickin one of those matches I did was within a DE of less then .05 except one which the computer said was within DE .01 which means there is no color adjustment that can be made. And THAT was the color that she claimed didn't match! When you are talking a DE of less then .05 your are talking a color variation visible by fewer than 1 in 50,000,000 people. A DE of less then .01 means there are all of 4 people in the entire United States that can see any color variation, and I am supposed to believe I have been blessed by the presence of one of them? BULL!


I worked with one decorator who was picking colors from the decks of two regional manufacturers...both of whom used Color a Guild for their colors. In fact, the cover on the fan decks was the ONLY difference in the decks, names, numbers, etc., we're all identical. She was showing me the chips side by side, and telling me how much cleaner this color was from company A ; then how much better the next chip was from company B. When I pointed out that they were identical decks, she started in on how that might appear to be the case to the less-trained eye, but she could spot the difference....

And people wonder why there is only one decorator in the area with whom I'll work.


----------



## chrisn

Gough said:


> I worked with one decorator who was picking colors from the decks of two regional manufacturers...both of whom used Color a Guild for their colors. In fact, the cover on the fan decks was the ONLY difference in the decks, names, numbers, etc., we're all identical. She was showing me the chips side by side, and telling me how much cleaner this color was from company A ; then how much better the next chip was from company B. When I pointed out that they were identical decks, she started in on how that might appear to be the case to the less-trained eye, but she could spot the difference....
> 
> And people wonder why there is only one decorator in the area with whom I'll work.[/QUOTE]
> 
> You are lucky to have found ONE:whistling2:


----------



## slinger58

chrisn said:


> Gough said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked with one decorator who was picking colors from the decks of two regional manufacturers...both of whom used Color a Guild for their colors. In fact, the cover on the fan decks was the ONLY difference in the decks, names, numbers, etc., we're all identical. She was showing me the chips side by side, and telling me how much cleaner this color was from company A ; then how much better the next chip was from company B. When I pointed out that they were identical decks, she started in on how that might appear to be the case to the less-trained eye, but she could spot the difference....
> 
> And people wonder why there is only one decorator in the area with whom I'll work.[/QUOTE]
> 
> You are lucky to have found ONE:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to do a good bit of work for a couple of decorators around here but over the years I quit doing stuff for two of them. I've been happier ever since. :yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## RH

When the crown molding the new HOs want removed turns out to be that plastic crap that got glued (construction adhesive) to the wall. Glad I bid that part of the project T&M.

On a totally different note, I hate when my dog gets into something she shouldn't have and gets diarrhea. I really, really, really, hate that.


----------



## Damon T

I hate when I keep checking to see if I got nominated yet for PPOTQ and when I don't see my name I feel like such a nobody. Makes me want to go join CT or some other forum where I really am a nobody. Waaa waaa waaa 
Now maybe I will get a sympathy vote, but then it won't mean as much cuz I had to ask you for it. Can't we just cuddle 
Lolol


----------



## slinger58

Damon T said:


> I hate when I keep checking to see if I got nominated yet for PPOTQ and when I don't see my name I feel like such a nobody. Makes me want to go join CT or some other forum where I really am a nobody. Waaa waaa waaa
> Now maybe I will get a sympathy vote, but then it won't mean as much cuz I had to ask you for it. Can't we just cuddle
> Lolol


Try PM'ing Gabe, he was looking for a hug last I heard. LOL. :jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Damon T said:


> I hate when I keep checking to see if I got nominated yet for PPOTQ and when I don't see my name I feel like such a nobody. Makes me want to go join CT or some other forum where I really am a nobody. Waaa waaa waaa
> Now maybe I will get a sympathy vote, but then it won't mean as much cuz I had to ask you for it. Can't we just cuddle
> Lolol


Big internet bro hug Damon


----------



## DeanV

I hate when I order a tracrac for my 2014 Chevy and the website says it will work but it does not. tracRac says it will be a month or so before the mounting adapters are ready. So, I keep it and wait and order a VanRac as well. Well, installing the VanRac, they did not send enough of one size screw to install it and one adapter for the van rain gutter edge does not fit right, and when I try disassemble it the bolts are seized up and will not come loose to remove the one section of a three set ladder rack from the van.

So, I have two brand new ladder racks and none are functional. Exterior season officially starts in 2-3 weeks and I wanted it ready for a job next week as well.


----------



## Damon T

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Big internet bro hug Damon



Thanks Paul! All better now. I can man-up again.talk about football and stuff ;-)


----------



## Damon T

DeanV said:


> I hate when I order a tracrac for my 2014 Chevy and the website says it will work but it does not. tracRac says it will end a month or so before the mounting adapters are ready. So, I keep it and wait and order a VanRac as well. Well, installing the VanRac, they did not send enough of one size screw to install it and one ad later for the van rain gutter edge does not fit right, and when I try disassemble it the bolts are seized up and will not come loose to remove the one section of a three set ladder rack from the van.
> 
> So, I have two brand new ladder racks and none are functional. Exterior season officially starts in 2-3 weeks and I wanted it ready for a job next week as well.



Ugh bummer! I'm trying to figure out what kind of rack to get for my chevy truck. I like those full size welded lumber racks you can also have a canopy with, but am worried it will make the truck too tall for some parking garages. Getting rid of my suburban will leave just the truck and van. I'm thinking I need a work rig that fits in parking garages.


----------



## PRC

Damon T said:


> Ugh bummer! I'm trying to figure out what kind of rack to get for my chevy truck. I like those full size welded lumber racks you can also have a canopy with, but am worried it will make the truck too tall for some parking garages. Getting rid of my suburban will leave just the truck and van. I'm thinking I need a work rig that fits in parking garages.


I have a kargomaster II over a cab high cap on 4wd silverado 1500. I'll double check for you but without ladders stacked it should fit in a 7'6" garage.


----------



## daArch

Gough said:


> I worked with one decorator who was picking colors from the decks of two regional manufacturers...both of whom used Color a Guild for their colors. In fact, the cover on the fan decks was the ONLY difference in the decks, names, numbers, etc., we're all identical. She was showing me the chips side by side, and telling me how much cleaner this color was from company A ; then how much better the next chip was from company B. When I pointed out that they were identical decks, she started in on how that might appear to be the case to the less-trained eye, but she could spot the difference....
> 
> And people wonder why there is only one decorator in the area with whom I'll work.


As I always say, color is perception. Obviously your decorina PERCEIVED they was different


I gotta say that of the dozen or so designers/decorators/decorinas that were using my services last year, the better ones - more cooperative/intelligent, less head-strong/ignorant - far out weighed the bad ones. And it did generally align with their being REAL designers (ASID). And it needs not be confirmed that the hobbyists (decorinas) are 99% useless.


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> As I always say, color is perception. Obviously your decorina PERCEIVED they was different
> 
> 
> I gotta say that of the dozen or so designers/decorators/decorinas that were using my services last year, the better ones - more cooperative/intelligent, less head-strong/ignorant - far out weighed the bad ones. And it did generally align with their being REAL designers (ASID). And it needs not be confirmed that the hobbyists (decorinas) are 99% useless.


That's certainly been our experience. The one we WILL work with is ASID and NCIDQ, in addition to being on the faculty at a nearby university.

In this part of the country, it's a poorly regulated profession. It seems to be heavily populated with the wives of MDs....


----------



## daArch

Gough said:


> That's certainly been our experience. The one we WILL work with is ASID and NCIDQ, in addition to being on the faculty at a nearby university.
> 
> In this part of the country, it's a poorly regulated profession. It seems to be heavily populated with the wives of MDs....


Is inferior design regulated in ANY part of the country?


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> Is inferior design regulated in ANY part of the country?


not this part:no:


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> That's certainly been our experience. The one we WILL work with is ASID and NCIDQ, in addition to being on the faculty at a nearby university.
> 
> In this part of the country, it's a poorly regulated profession. It seems to be heavily populated with the wives of MDs....


 Amazing! how did you know that the Bit** that pulled this crap on me was a doctors wife! Can you tell me if i will ever make money owning a paint store?


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> Is inferior design regulated in ANY part of the country?


 Even if it is, who would enforce it? Who would want to arrest a rich as* doctors' trophy wife?


----------



## Gough

Proalliance coatings said:


> Amazing! how did you know that the Bit** that pulled this crap on me was a doctors wife! Can you tell me if i will ever make money owning a paint store?


...shake, shake, shake..."ask again later"


----------



## RH

Proalliance coatings said:


> Amazing! how did you know that the Bit** that pulled this crap on me was a doctors wife! Can you tell me if i will ever make money owning a paint store?


Easy, all doctor's wives (if they work at all) are either decorators or travel agents. He had a fifty fifty shot. :yes:


----------



## Gough

RH said:


> Easy, all doctor's wives (if they work at all) are either decorators or travel agents. He had a fifty fifty shot. :yes:


What are these " travel agents " of which you speak? :jester:


Our town has gone from about 6 of them down to one.


----------



## DrakeB

Gough said:


> What are these " travel agents " of which you speak? :jester:
> 
> 
> Our town has gone from about 6 of them down to one.


Clearly he's talking about William Shatner, so of course there's only one.


----------



## daArch

RH said:


> Easy, all doctor's wives (if they work at all) are either decorators or travel agents. He had a fifty fifty shot. :yes:


you forgot about real estate agents :thumbsup:


----------



## PACman

I also hate it when i send my 84 year old mother into Lowe's to do my spying dirty work and she comes out a hour later and complains about how incompetent the paint desk "kid" was and that he was moving slower than she does. Actually i love that part. What i hate is that people still flock there to get half assed paint and crappy service.


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> I also hate it when i send my 84 year old mother into Lowe's to do my spying dirty work and she comes out a hour later and complains about how incompetent the paint desk "kid" was and that he was moving slower than she does. Actually i love that part. What i hate is that people still flock there to get half assed paint and crappy service.


You DO know that there is someone now complaining about an old lady at the paint desk asking all these questions about color, price, paint 'n' primer, and then didn't buy ANYthing :whistling2:


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> You DO know that there is someone now complaining about an old lady at the paint desk asking all these questions about color, price, paint 'n' primer, and then didn't buy ANYthing :whistling2:


 Yup i know. But then again, what is he being paid to do?


----------



## journeymanPainter

I hate when I'm told the job will be ready by x day, so I drive 30 mins abd find out NOTHING has been done. The sad part is this job was supposed to be done almost 2 months ago


----------



## PACman

journeymanPainter said:


> I hate when I'm told the job will be ready by x day, so I drive 30 mins abd find out NOTHING has been done. The sad part is this job was supposed to be done almost 2 months ago


 It's amazing when you run your own business how slow and/or inconsiderate of your time people become. I guess until you are spending your own money to stay in business you don't appreciate how valuable your time is, and how important it is to be prompt and reliable.


----------



## journeymanPainter

Proalliance coatings said:


> It's amazing when you run your own business how slow and/or inconsiderate of your time people become. I guess until you are spending your own money to stay in business you don't appreciate how valuable your time is, and how important it is to be prompt and reliable.


Even when I was an employee this stuff would bother me.


----------



## PACman

journeymanPainter said:


> Even when I was an employee this stuff would bother me.


 It bothered the crap out of me. I started working in a family bakery and on a family farm and i knew firsthand at an early age how to work and work hard. Both lines of work are a constant battle to meet deadlines and beat the weather. Now a days everyone i work with seems to never get out of first gear. The mentality is that " i get paid anyway and they can't fire me" just about everywhere. That's why I started my own store. Now if I could just make a little money I'd be very happy!


----------



## PACman

I pick up a paper towel off of my tint bench to blow my nose, and it has a little tiny speck of black colorant on it so when i wipe, it shmears all over my face and i don't know it. And then a customer walks in and i look like a bone head because i have black streaks all over my face. The worst thing is this isn't the first (or last) time that i've done it.


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> I pick up a paper towel off of my tint bench to blow my nose, and it has a little tiny speck of black colorant on it so when i wipe, it shmears all over my face and i don't know it. And then a customer walks in and i look like a bone head because i have black streaks all over my face. The worst thing is this isn't the first (or last) time that i've done it.


It's even worse when you have (unknowingly) a dab of burnt umber on your hands and you then scratch your butt. 

If I am near colorants, you might as well just decorate me like a Sioux warrior cause I'm gonna get it on me anyway.


----------



## PACman

For some reason at my old store you could count on getting red oxide on you at some point during the day. We spent years trying to figure out where it was coming from. My Assistant manager spent an entire January Saturday cleaning both tint machines but it never stopped.


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> For some reason at my old store you could count on getting red oxide on you at some point during the day. We spent years trying to figure out where it was coming from. My Assistant manager spent an entire January Saturday cleaning both tint machines but it never stopped.


Obviously my old partner, Mark, was sneaking in and sabotaging you. He was damn good at that.


----------



## slinger58

Proalliance coatings said:


> I pick up a paper towel off of my tint bench to blow my nose, and it has a little tiny speck of black colorant on it so when i wipe, it shmears all over my face and i don't know it. And then a customer walks in and i look like a bone head because i have black streaks all over my face. The worst thing is this isn't the first (or last) time that i've done it.


 And you were making fun of the Albanian?! Lol


----------



## PACman

slinger58 said:


> And you were making fun of the Albanian?! Lol


 I wasn't really making fun of him. LOL. i was just pointing out the obvious!


----------



## Ole34

Fail !


----------



## PACman

Ole34 said:


> Fail !
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46977


 I should put my mom to work crocheting these!


----------



## Ole34

Proalliance coatings said:


> I should put my mom to work crocheting these!



Good idea.... Check Volkswagen for measurements


----------



## Ole34

Or just ask bill lol


----------



## PaintersUnite

:whistling2:


----------



## daArch

Ole34 said:


> Or just ask bill lol


HEY, I'm only reTIRED. I'm not in the funny farm yet. :whistling2:


----------



## PACman

PaintersUnite said:


> :whistling2:


 But you were curious enough to click on it weren't you?


----------



## PaintersUnite

Proalliance coatings said:


> But you were curious enough to click on it weren't you?


You're #5 on the hot list! :whistling2:

To be honest, I haven't been a follower of this thread. This is my 3rd post. Gawd, see what you made me do? :blink:


----------



## DanDaPainter

Even worse is somehow wiping just enough white on your nose...


----------



## Ole34

PaintersUnite said:


> You're #5 on the hot list! :whistling2:
> 
> To be honest, I haven't been a follower of this thread. This is my 3rd post. Gawd, see what you made me do? :blink:



This thread will outlive painttalk


----------



## slinger58

Ole34 said:


> This thread will outlive painttalk


Us old guys need to put the paddles to the OPPU. :yes:


----------



## PACman

PaintersUnite said:


> You're #5 on the hot list! :whistling2:
> 
> To be honest, I haven't been a follower of this thread. This is my 3rd post. Gawd, see what you made me do? :blink:


 I'm sorry. I actual thought your meme was quite amusing.


----------



## PACman

I hate being only number 5 on Paintersunite's hot list. I'm trying for number one!


----------



## DrakeB

That's my spot, buddy! He loves me best!


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> That's my spot, buddy! He loves me best!


 That's it! Rub it in.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

I hate waiting. Specially when they did a bad paint job on the waiting area.


----------



## Happee_grrl

I hate when customers want me to only put one coat on. And then they think the paint looks thing. Well duh! That's why I do two coats!


----------



## Happee_grrl

Oh and I hate it when there's a million holes/hole patches done poorly.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Happee_grrl said:


> Oh and I hate it when there's a million holes/hole patches done poorly.


A short while ago, I repainted an apartment I'd painted just under a year ago. The tenant that moved out said "they said I could put pictures up!".

We stopped counting the nails and screws we were removing from the walls when the number got close to 200. It wasn't a big apartment either.


----------



## Ole34

2nd time in a row that we went to bertucci's an the waiter forgot our wings !!.....the first time we realized real quick as she brought out the entree before our wings ....tonight we didn't realize until we ordered desert... **** happens but still funny an besides tonight i fattened up on the bread so it doesn't matter an I dont complain anyway when out at a restaurant so


----------



## chrisn

Wildbill7145 said:


> A short while ago, I repainted an apartment I'd painted just under a year ago. The tenant that moved out said "they said I could put pictures up!".
> 
> We stopped counting the nails and screws we were removing from the walls when the number got close to 200. It wasn't a big apartment either.


you ever done a child daycare center? I just got done with one , staples and tape , OH MY


----------



## Wildbill7145

chrisn said:


> you ever done a child daycare center? I just got done with one , staples and tape , OH MY


Ha! Nope, I can only imagine that would be horrible. A short while ago I did a Big Brothers/Big Sisters office and had to fill the holes made by about 4000 bowling/volleyball/softball, etc. tournament trophies.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when my wife goes away for a few days and I promise I'll finish the carpentry and painting in our bathroom that's only been waiting for 3 years, then tricks me by calling to tell me she's coming back a day early.

I haven't even started anything in there. Not sure how this is going to go over, but I'm painting like my life depends on it because it probably does.


----------



## Ole34

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when my wife goes away for a few days and I promise I'll finish the carpentry and painting in our bathroom that's only been waiting for 3 years, then tricks me by calling to tell me she's coming back a day early.
> 
> I haven't even started anything in there. Not sure how this is going to go over, but I'm painting like my life depends on it because it probably does.



you want to buy some time ? just tell her your following the manufacturers guidelines on the back of the can


----------



## DrakeB

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when my wife goes away for a few days and I promise I'll finish the carpentry and painting in our bathroom that's only been waiting for 3 years, then tricks me by calling to tell me she's coming back a day early.
> 
> I haven't even started anything in there. Not sure how this is going to go over, but I'm painting like my life depends on it because it probably does.


And that was the last PT ever heard of the man known as "Wildbill".


----------



## PACman

I hate when someone posts a snide remark about one of my posts and I can't remember where it was. I have a zinger and I can't use it. Gonna be up all night trying to find it now.


----------



## DrakeB

Proalliance coatings said:


> I hate when someone posts a snide remark about one of my posts and I can't remember where it was. I have a zinger and I can't use it. Gonna be up all night trying to find it now.


I can give you a replacement snide remark in advance and a few days to come up with a retort, if you'd like. I won't tell anyone, honest. :whistling2:


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> I can give you a replacement snide remark in advance and a few days to come up with a retort, if you'd like. I won't tell anyone, honest. :whistling2:


 Is that part of your mentoring process? Smilie show off!


----------



## Jmayspaint

I hate it when a paint delivery is wrong. Even worse when I don't notice it right away. 

Had some shutters and paint delivered to the shop yesterday afternoon. Worked in them till 9pm and speed dried them this morning to be ready for delivery. Get to the job and notice they look dull compared to the windows. That's because I painted them in eggshell 

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Jmayspaint said:


> I hate it when a paint delivery is wrong. Even worse when I don't notice it right away.
> 
> Had some shutters and paint delivered to the shop yesterday afternoon. Worked in them till 9pm and speed dried them this morning to be ready for delivery. Get to the job and notice they look dull compared to the windows. That's because I painted them in eggshell
> 
> Rinse and repeat.


That's a pain. This might make you feel better. That GC I was groaning about had a coop student prepaint an entire house full of trim at his shop in eggshell prior to getting it delivered to the jobsite. He just had his carpenters install it as is.

I feel your pain man.


----------



## Jmayspaint

It seems like I've had more than my fair share of boneheaded mistakes lately, and I haven't been too quick to catch them either. 

Last Thursday was instal day for a set of cabinet doors, supposed to be last day. We had new hinges that were supposed to be exactly the same except color. I had a helper hinge the doors while I did other stuff and only after all doors were hinged did I realize they were wrong....still waiting for the right ones to come in. They were ordered from a reputable builders supply. It's not like they came from Lowes or something. It caught me off guard.


----------



## slinger58

Jmayspaint said:


> I hate it when a paint delivery is wrong. Even worse when I don't notice it right away.
> 
> Had some shutters and paint delivered to the shop yesterday afternoon. Worked in them till 9pm and speed dried them this morning to be ready for delivery. Get to the job and notice they look dull compared to the windows. That's because I painted them in eggshell
> 
> Rinse and repeat.


And of course it had to happen on interior shutters, the painters' favorite.


----------



## PACman

I hate when I have to fight with a 1 foot piece of pre-primed trim all morning just to do a semi-gloss brushout for a sample. Bought from L***e's. Sprayed two light coats of aerosol coverstain and it fisheyed like crazy. So I hack me off another piece and go to clean it with some diluted Simple Green, and the Simple Green takes the factory prime off in spots and causes the grain to raise on the whole piece. So i gets me another piece, and try brushing some 123 on it, and it raises the grain again. Sand it,put some paint on it, and the grain pops even worse. And then I think, I sure am glad I don't have to do an entire trim package like this! Any ideas from you guys in the field on how to get a decent prime coat on a factory primed trim? I don't want to put the paint right on it because it is for display and I would like to sand some of the defects out of it so the semi-gloss doesn't look like crap on my sample. Exactly how many coats of primer should I expect to use on this pre-primed trim anyway?


----------



## DrakeB

In my humble opinion, pre-primed trim should be treated like unfinished wood. Factory primers are always two things:

1) Garbage
2) Thinner than you knew it was even possible to apply a coat of primer


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> In my humble opinion, pre-primed trim should be treated like unfinished wood. Factory primers are always two things:
> 
> 1) Garbage
> 2) Thinner than you knew it was even possible to apply a coat of primer


 Well I should have known that, but I'm trying to get a feel for this crap so I can pass on some knowledge to my customers. But so far the only feel I have is a brown gooey stinky feeling. I wonder how many times the paint/primer is blamed for this? I used to sell a ready to use millwork primer to a large millwork in TJ. The first thing they would do was cut it 50/50 with water, the reason being was that it still hid the wood that way. No concern at all for how the finished product worked. It was just cheaper to make. I guess I kinda figured what is being sold to DIY'ers and handymen would be a little bit better. So Ok, I'm a dumba55 for thinking that! I actually took some lacquer thinner to it and took almost all the primer off, so I guess I'm starting with some nasty a55 crappy finger jointed trim anyway.


----------



## PACman

At least with all this aerosol spraying my store smells like a paint store again. I don't care to mention what it was smelling like. Suffice to say I had a couple of Amish gentlemen in here yesterday afternoon. Febreeze only does so much.


----------



## Ole34

If I came on the job an saw this I would probably punch somebody.... Touch up rollers really?


----------



## PACman

Ole34 said:


> If I came on the job an saw this I would probably punch somebody.... Touch up rollers really?
> View attachment 49081
> View attachment 49089


 WTH? Never seen that one before.


----------



## Ole34

Proalliance coatings said:


> WTH? Never seen that one before.


the best part is some (most) were 18's and they went as far as to label them like somebody is gonna actually use them .... wtf were they thinking?.


----------



## chrisn

Ole34 said:


> the best part is some (most) were 18's and they went as far as to label them like somebody is gonna actually use them .... wtf were they thinking?.


you sayin someone left them on the job for the home owner to use???


----------



## Wildbill7145

chrisn said:


> you sayin someone left them on the job for the home owner to use???


I think he's saying someone used 18" sleeves to do touch ups. I was a wee bit confused at first as well though. That would be a bit of overkill.


----------



## Ole34

Wildbill7145 said:


> I think he's saying someone used 18" sleeves to do touch ups. I was a wee bit confused at first as well though. That would be a bit of overkill.



No, they used 18's to do the job an then just left them there wrapped up....why I don't know. I'm guessing for future use by who I have no idea


----------



## PACman

Ole34 said:


> No, they used 18's to do the job an then just left them there wrapped up....why I don't know. I'm guessing for future use by who I have no idea


 aliens maybe? I'm sure it seemed like a good idea at the time. But I'm glad I'm not the one who is going to have to do a color match off of those when they dry out.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Ole34 said:


> No, they used 18's to do the job an then just left them there wrapped up....why I don't know. I'm guessing for future use by who I have no idea



Ah, I get it now. They left them sitting there after they were done and you were joking that maybe they were thinking they would be good for touch up rollers. Now it makes sense.

Yes, a little tidy up after yourselves reminder conversation might be in order.


----------



## PACman

I hate Lowe's. This should probably go one the contractors forum. I needed either a fluorescent strip light, an undercabinet light, or a small shop light to fix one of my color galleries. They have all of them in the far corners of the lighting department with all the foo-foo fixtures in between. I had to pay myself for twenty minutes of walking around finding them and then 10 minutes of walking back and forth trying to figure out which would work the best. Of course, there wasn't a sales person around at 7:30 on a saturday morning! Do they think I have all the time in the world? I know this is a DIY setup, but I'm running a business and I don't need to waste that much time. Eventually I decided they didn't have what I needed, and went to the local electrical supply. Told the guy standing at the counter exactly what I was using it for, and five minutes later he came back with three different options and some good advice on which one would work the best. I'm sure I paid a couple bucks more, but my time is worth more than that. Lesson learned I guess.


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> I hate Lowe's. This should probably go one the contractors forum. I needed either a fluorescent strip light, an undercabinet light, or a small shop light to fix one of my color galleries. They have all of them in the far corners of the lighting department with all the foo-foo fixtures in between. I had to pay myself for twenty minutes of walking around finding them and then 10 minutes of walking back and forth trying to figure out which would work the best. Of course, there wasn't a sales person around at 7:30 on a saturday morning! Do they think I have all the time in the world? I know this is a DIY setup, but I'm running a business and I don't need to waste that much time. Eventually I decided they didn't have what I needed, and went to the local electrical supply. Told the guy standing at the counter exactly what I was using it for, and five minutes later he came back with three different options and some good advice on which one would work the best. I'm sure I paid a couple bucks more, but my time is worth more than that. Lesson learned I guess.


This is all part of the cycle that results in people ordering from internet venders.


----------



## daArch

I hate starting a MINOR project that ends up in making a tool - even as much as I LOVE to fabricate my own tools, but still.

All I had to do was remove the valve of a tire, and unlike just a few decades ago, NO valve covers are metal with a valve remover tool - sure once in awhile you'll find a plastic one that works once, maybe twice.

So I had to take a spike, drill a center hole into the end, cut a slot, and then grind the diameter to fit. Sure it's fun, but even in retirement I don't need to hunt for ways to waste my time. 

I wish I still recreated like our friends in CO and OR. :whistling2:


----------



## Ole34

Wildbill7145 said:


> Ah, I get it now. They left them sitting there after they were done and you were joking that maybe they were thinking they would be good for touch up rollers. Now it makes sense.
> 
> Yes, a little tidy up after yourselves reminder conversation might be in order.



They left them there and then labeled the actual rollers with the color so YES they were left for touch-up....


----------



## Mike2coat

Woodford said:


> In my humble opinion, pre-primed trim should be treated like unfinished wood. Factory primers are always two things: 1) Garbage 2) Thinner than you knew it was even possible to apply a coat of primer


 exactly


----------



## daArch

Mike2coat said:


> Woodford said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my humble opinion, pre-primed trim should be treated like unfinished wood. Factory primers are always two things: 1) Garbage 2) Thinner than you knew it was even possible to apply a coat of primer
> 
> 
> 
> exactly
Click to expand...

That's why I like going to the Big Orange Box and buying the PLASTIC trim. :no:

That color is through and through


----------



## DrakeB

daArch said:


> That's why I like going to the Big Orange Box and buying the PLASTIC trim. :no:
> 
> That color is through and through


You can buy PVC trim from lumber yards, too


----------



## PACman

Mike2coat said:


> exactly


I was trying to apply a primer, and failed. How can you even use this crap?


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate it when customers who you spoke with last year about painting the trim on their cottage call and say "you prooooooooomised me last year I'd be the first on your list for this year." I never make that kind of promise. Yes you did. I don't do that. You did.

They let the trim go for like 20 years, half of it should probably be replaced anyways. But they want it painted yesterday.


----------



## DrakeB

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate it when customers who you spoke with last year about painting the trim on their cottage call and say "you prooooooooomised me last year I'd be the first on your list for this year." I never make that kind of promise. Yes you did. I don't do that. You did.
> 
> They let the trim go for like 20 years, half of it should probably be replaced anyways. But they want it painted yesterday.


Unless you were ready yesterday. Then, can you come back tomorrow maybe?


----------



## Wildbill7145

I also hate when I spend a bunch of time on a Sunday afternoon wandering around a 100yr old cottage working out an exterior estimate in the pouring rain. Then after I put the price together, the customer sends back and email saying:

"Ok, just do the worst side then. Give 'er a good scrape and put on one good thick coat. It's 100yrs old, don't be too fussy. My brother will come by next weekend and spray out the rest."

Don't tell me how to do my job. Don't tell me what quality of job to do. Don't complain when I don't get to your job right away like it's an "emergency" exterior paint job. We're still getting just above 0c temps overnight around here!


----------



## RH

I hate when the flooring guys come in and remove the base without first scoring a line between the wall and caulk and then end up ripping off chunks of drywall paper and texture down the length of the walls. I mean c'mon - how long have you been doing this type of work? If the answer is more than a week then there is no excuse for that to be happening.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I also hate when I spend a bunch of time on a Sunday afternoon wandering around a 100yr old cottage working out an exterior estimate in the pouring rain. Then after I put the price together, the customer sends back and email saying:
> 
> "Ok, just do the worst side then. Give 'er a good scrape and put on one good thick coat. It's 100yrs old, don't be too fussy. My brother will come by next weekend and spray out the rest."
> 
> Don't tell me how to do my job. Don't tell me what quality of job to do. Don't complain when I don't get to your job right away like it's an "emergency" exterior paint job. We're still getting just above 0c temps overnight around here!


 One coat of Marquee, that's the ticket!


----------



## PACman

Dang it! I hate when I finally get caught up enough for my afternoon decaf and I forget to put a fresh k-cup in my coffee maker, and without looking I take a big swig of sugary powdered creamer with a ting of coffee flavoring.


----------



## RH

Proalliance coatings said:


> Dang it! I hate when I finally get caught up enough for my afternoon decaf and I forget to put a fresh k-cup in my coffee maker, and without looking I take a big swig of sugary powdered creamer with a ting of coffee flavoring.


Having done that myself a few times, I got a good chuckle out of this post. Thanks.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> I also hate when I spend a bunch of time on a Sunday afternoon wandering around a 100yr old cottage working out an exterior estimate in the pouring rain. Then after I put the price together, the customer sends back and email saying:
> 
> "Ok, just do the worst side then. Give 'er a good scrape and put on one good thick coat. It's 100yrs old, don't be too fussy. My brother will come by next weekend and spray out the rest."
> 
> Don't tell me how to do my job. Don't tell me what quality of job to do. Don't complain when I don't get to your job right away like it's an "emergency" exterior paint job. We're still getting just above 0c temps overnight around here!


That would immediately become a ,"No thanks, I'll pass.", job for me.


----------



## SemiproJohn

Proalliance coatings said:


> Dang it! I hate when I finally get caught up enough for my afternoon decaf and I forget to put a fresh k-cup in my coffee maker, and without looking I take a big swig of sugary powdered creamer with a ting of coffee flavoring.


I can't see that ever happening. Ever. This is just too important. 

Columbian coffee is my reason for existence. I always get it (2 or 3 times a day) at a local 7-eleven store, and usually I visit the store at consistent times of the day. If it isn't fresh when I walk in, I pour out the old and make a new pot. I know where the hidden reserves of coffee, half and half, and sugar are located. I tell them when they are running low and need to re-order! I have all the store employees trained (hmm, perhaps they have me trained). Some of them are good about making new pots when needed, some aren't. Some of them just need to see my truck, and they're off and running to the coffee section. However, all of them know that if I make it, it's free. Don't mess with my coffee...


----------



## Ole34

SemiproJohn said:


> I can't see that ever happening. Ever. This is just too important.
> 
> Columbian coffee is my reason for existence. I always get it (2 or 3 times a day) at a local 7-eleven store, and usually I visit the store at consistent times of the day. If it isn't fresh when I walk in, I pour out the old and make a new pot. I know where the hidden reserves of coffee, half and half, and sugar are located. I tell them when they are running low and need to re-order! I have all the store employees trained (hmm, perhaps they have me trained). Some of them are good about making new pots when needed, some aren't. Some of them just need to see my truck, and they're off and running to the coffee section. However, all of them know that if I make it, it's free. Don't mess with my coffee...





I drink Columbian myself... Regular coffee just isn't strong enough but that's not to say that the Columbian is strong but more like regular but the regular is just real weak ... If you get what I'm saying (it's late)


----------



## PACman

SemiproJohn said:


> I can't see that ever happening. Ever. This is just too important.
> 
> Columbian coffee is my reason for existence. I always get it (2 or 3 times a day) at a local 7-eleven store, and usually I visit the store at consistent times of the day. If it isn't fresh when I walk in, I pour out the old and make a new pot. I know where the hidden reserves of coffee, half and half, and sugar are located. I tell them when they are running low and need to re-order! I have all the store employees trained (hmm, perhaps they have me trained). Some of them are good about making new pots when needed, some aren't. Some of them just need to see my truck, and they're off and running to the coffee section. However, all of them know that if I make it, it's free. Don't mess with my coffee...


I brew Maxwell house for my customers and use the K-cups for me. I find it is easier and faster that way. (you really don't think I'M going to drink that Maxwell house do you). Doing coffee right is a bit of a process, and I don't always have the time at the store to do it. I had some nice rift valley Rwandan yesterday. Damn good stuff. Lots of chocolate undertones. For me, TRUE Jamaican blue mountain is the stuff, but it's getting harder and harder to get the good stuff. (unfortunately the volcanic dirt is excellent for growing ganja as well) 

And are we off topic again?


----------



## RH

Proalliance coatings said:


> I brew Maxwell house for my customers and use the K-cups for me. I find it is easier and faster that way. (you really don't think I'M going to drink that Maxwell house do you). Doing coffee right is a bit of a process, and I don't always have the time at the store to do it. I had some nice rift valley Rwandan yesterday. Damn good stuff. Lots of chocolate undertones. For me, TRUE Jamaican blue mountain is the stuff, but it's getting harder and harder to get the good stuff. (unfortunately the volcanic dirt is excellent for growing ganja as well)
> 
> And are we off topic again?


That's interesting because it is a well known fact that the Rastaferian movement embraced the spiritual consumption of good coffee. :whistling2:


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> That's interesting because it is a well known fact that the Rastaferian movement embraced the spiritual consumption of good coffee. :whistling2:


yeah, but even they have fallen to the almighty dollar. The coffee plantations were at one time subsidized by money from the U.S. to help the population grow an economy that was based on something other than tourism and pot. But once the U.S. cut the funding, down went the coffee market and up went the marijuana farms. The coffee is still growing, but more and more people are not going through the trouble of harvesting it and getting it to market. They just make more money easier growing weed. Last time I got single source blue mountain, it was pushing $70.00 a pound. How much is a pound of marijuana going for? Especially the good Jamaican?


----------



## chrisn

Proalliance coatings said:


> yeah, but even they have fallen to the almighty dollar. The coffee plantations were at one time subsidized by money from the U.S. to help the population grow an economy that was based on something other than tourism and pot. But once the U.S. cut the funding, down went the coffee market and up went the marijuana farms. The coffee is still growing, but more and more people are not going through the trouble of harvesting it and getting it to market. They just make more money easier growing weed. Last time I got single source blue mountain, it was pushing $70.00 a pound. How much is a pound of marijuana going for? Especially the good Jamaican?[/QUOTE]
> 
> $3139.00 for the good stuff
> 
> a little different than the good old days:whistling2:


----------



## epretot

I hate when an employee drills out a rivot with too large of a bit.


----------



## PACman

epretot said:


> I hate when an employee drills out a rivot with too large of a bit.


The kiss of death to an aircraft mechanic. Pure hackery!


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> Proalliance coatings said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but even they have fallen to the almighty dollar. The coffee plantations were at one time subsidized by money from the U.S. to help the population grow an economy that was based on something other than tourism and pot. But once the U.S. cut the funding, down went the coffee market and up went the marijuana farms. The coffee is still growing, but more and more people are not going through the trouble of harvesting it and getting it to market. They just make more money easier growing weed. Last time I got single source blue mountain, it was pushing $70.00 a pound. How much is a pound of marijuana going for? Especially the good Jamaican?[/QUOTE]
> 
> $3139.00 for the good stuff
> 
> a little different than the good old days:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaa? I was wondering if anyone would know what the current price was!lol
Click to expand...


----------



## PACman

I hate when my mommy won't let me play on the internets anymore because everybody picks on me!


----------



## DrakeB

I hate it when I get accused of being a "mask" (mass?) murderer for having an abstract conversation about ethics in business.


----------



## CApainter

I hate that I enjoy Paint Talk.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> I hate that I enjoy Paint Talk.


I hate that me and paintersunite might have had a real bonding moment and nobody commented.


----------



## CApainter

Proalliance coatings said:


> I hate that me and paintersunite might have had a real bonding moment and nobody commented.


That whole thing got really weird. It was like an internet rumble of invisible egos. I started snapping my fingers like I was a character in West Side Story, until officer Krupke brought the hammer down.


----------



## DrakeB

CApainter said:


> I hate that I enjoy Paint Talk.


You meant to say you _wish_ that you hate that you enjoy PT.


----------



## CApainter

Woodford said:


> You meant to say you _wish_ that you hate that you enjoy PT.


No. It's been confirmed. I really hate that I enjoy Paint Talk. As a matter of fact, I really have to consider whether the valuable time it takes me to compose a thoughtful post, is worth it any longer. It may be time to explore other venues.


----------



## CApainter

I hate that I'm considering moving on from something I hate enjoying.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> That whole thing got really weird. It was like an internet rumble of invisible egos. I started snapping my fingers like I was a character in West Side Story, until officer Krupke brought the hammer down.


Shark or jet?


----------



## CApainter

Proalliance coatings said:


> Shark or jet?


Sharks, of course! That would be my Hispanic heritage screaming from beneath my pale skin.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> I hate that I'm considering moving on from something I hate enjoying.


hang out for a while. I'm sure things will perk up in a bit.


----------



## DrakeB

CApainter said:


> No. It's been confirmed. I really hate that I enjoy Paint Talk. As a matter of fact, I really have to consider whether the valuable time it takes me to compose a thoughtful post, is worth it any longer. It may be time to explore other venues.


I hope you won't. PT is clearly a better place for you being here.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> That whole thing got really weird. It was like an internet rumble of invisible egos. I started snapping my fingers like I was a character in West Side Story, until officer Krupke brought the hammer down.


That whole thing made me think of the old Standard Brands paint stores for some reason. I don't know why though.


----------



## chrisn

Proalliance coatings said:


> chrisn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaa? I was wondering if anyone would know what the current price was!lol
> 
> 
> 
> google
Click to expand...


----------



## The Cutting Edge

I hate it when the HO says so it has to be totally dry before you can paint with oil?
I hate it when your busy but agree to help a carpenter friend paint a deck he can't get done in time. You finish the deck and he wants you to try to fix his gawd awful mudding job that is way to far gone to do it right when its gotta be done today. I love it when the HO sees your deck and wants the house done. I love it when I run into the next door neighbor the same day and wants hers done. Then I get home and one more neighbor saw the deck, talked to the HO and calls to set his house up too.
I hate it when you save your money up to buy a new Airlessco 1100 then when it arrives it says Airlessco "a division of Graco."


----------



## chrisn

The Cutting Edge said:


> I hate it when the HO says so it has to be totally dry before you can paint with oil?
> I hate it when your busy but agree to help a carpenter friend paint a deck he can't get done in time. You finish the deck and he wants you to try to fix his gawd awful mudding job that is way to far gone to do it right when its gotta be done today. I love it when the HO sees your deck and wants the house done. I love it when I run into the next door neighbor the same day and wants hers done. Then I get home and one more neighbor saw the deck, talked to the HO and calls to set his house up too.
> I hate it when you save your money up to buy a new Airlessco 1100 then when it arrives it says Airlessco "a division of Graco."


should it NOT be dry?


----------



## Wildbill7145

CApainter said:


> That whole thing got really weird. It was like an internet rumble of invisible egos. I started snapping my fingers like I was a character in West Side Story, until officer Krupke brought the hammer down.


I hate it when I get really busy for a few days, don't get a chance to check in on here and something crazy happens. I always miss the fun stuff.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate it when I get really busy for a few days, don't get a chance to check in on here and something crazy happens. I always miss the fun stuff.


It was a crazy Friday that's for sure!


----------



## PaintersUnite

Woodford said:


> I hate it when I get accused of being a *"mask"* (mass?) *murderer* for having an abstract conversation about ethics in business.


I feel ya bro. 

Someone here called me a masochist and it upset *momma behr*.


----------



## PaintersUnite

Proalliance coatings said:


> It was a crazy Friday that's for sure!


And I read those friday post of yours on the job and was cracking up.
I liked / I mean I hate...... the barn painting post. Classic Idaho / Berry!


----------



## Rbriggs82

I hate when I spend an hour reading all the new posts on pt but don't have anything worth contributing myself.


----------



## epretot

I hate when a brake line blows on my vehicle.

I hate that I had to find a franchise mechanic shop to fix it on a Sunday.

I may be back later saying what I hate about my experience.


----------



## Gough

Rbriggs82 said:


> I hate when I spend an hour reading all the new posts on pt but don't have anything worth contributing myself.


That never seems to stop some of us:jester:


----------



## daArch

I hate when a car pulls out in front of you with NO room to spare and then turns down another street 100 yds later.

I hate when bicyclists ride two or three abreast yet demand that we all SHARE THE ROAD

I hate when a little man driving a F-450 refuses to keep on his side of the road coming toward you. 

I hate when I'm at the transfer station and others park so I'm boxed in. 



I guess I hate the "it's all about me" generation. What ever happened to social graces?


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> I hate when a car pulls out in front of you with NO room to spare and then turns down another street 100 yds later.
> 
> I hate when bicyclists ride two or three abreast yet demand that we all SHARE THE ROAD
> 
> I hate when a little man driving a F-450 refuses to keep on his side of the road coming toward you.
> 
> I hate when I'm at the transfer station and others park so I'm boxed in.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I hate the "it's all about me" generation. What ever happened to social graces?


I hate when the guy driving the 18-wheeler thinks that the two tracks in the snow are for his exclusive use. 

Winter Storm Venus May 10, 2015


----------



## daArch

Gough said:


> I hate when the guy driving the 18-wheeler thinks that the two tracks in the snow are for his exclusive use.
> 
> Winter Storm Venus May 10, 2015


You didn't know that he OWNS the road ????????????? Jeeesh. :whistling2:


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I replace the blades on my riding mower, change the oil, clean up the air filter, fill up the tires, do a bunch of other prep stuff to the damn thing.

And I can't get it to turn over. Starter's spinning, solenoid is solenoiding. Battery has lots of juice. Spark plug is fine. Likely one of the stupid 'safety' switches that's stuck and I can't figure out which one.

Never buy a used riding mower. This 'good deal' has become a money pit, and I've exhausted all I can remember from grade 9 auto shop.

Why do they put headlights on these stupid things? Who's gonna mow the grass at night? Might as well put turn signals on it too!


----------



## Wildbill7145

I also hate when I just realized this thread is in the General Painting Discussion sub forum and not the Off Topic one. I had no idea, nor it appears did a bunch of others.

Painters breakin' the rules.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I replace the blades on my riding mower, change the oil, clean up the air filter, fill up the tires, do a bunch of other prep stuff to the damn thing.
> 
> And I can't get it to turn over. Starter's spinning, solenoid is solenoiding. Battery has lots of juice. Spark plug is fine. Likely one of the stupid 'safety' switches that's stuck and I can't figure out which one.
> 
> Never buy a used riding mower. This 'good deal' has become a money pit, and I've exhausted all I can remember from grade 9 auto shop.
> 
> Why do they put headlights on these stupid things? Who's gonna mow the grass at night? Might as well put turn signals on it too!


I remember those days. The last fix I had to do before selling it was replacing the cable to engage the mow deck. What a pain in the arse to do.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I must humbly admit that I'm a complete idiot and despite googling it prior to walking out to the backyard while repeating "Red is positive" over and over again....

By the time I got to the mower, I'd come to terms in my head that red is not a positive colour. I connected the battery backwards. Hope I didn't fry anything.

Who was the idiot that chose black and red for this situation? Neither black nor red are positive colours in any way in my book. I understand the whole electron issue and whatnot, but something easier for people would have been a better idea.

Maybe I do care about colours.


----------



## Gough

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I must humbly admit that I'm a complete idiot and despite googling it prior to walking out to the backyard while repeating "Red is positive" over and over again....
> 
> By the time I got to the mower, I'd come to terms in my head that red is not a positive colour. I connected the battery backwards. Hope I didn't fry anything.
> 
> Who was the idiot that chose black and red for this situation? Neither black nor red are positive colours in any way in my book. I understand the whole electron issue and whatnot, but something easier for people would have been a better idea.
> 
> Maybe I do care about colours.


As long as you're not a bookkeeper, I think it's easy to connect the color black with negative. Terms like "black mood" or "black humor" come to mind.


----------



## DeanV

On our travel trailer, black is positive and white negative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daArch

Gough said:


> As long as you're not a bookkeeper, I think it's easy to connect the color black with negative. Terms like "black mood" or "black humor" come to mind.



And then there is HOME wiring. :whistling2:

3 wire - white, black, and bare

4-wire - white, red, black, and bare.

and sometimes a green one is there.

I'd explain them, but Bill's head would spin 'n' spew like Linda Blair's.

next week - how to wire a 3-way switch


----------



## SemiproJohn

daArch said:


> And then there is HOME wiring. :whistling2:
> 
> 3 wire - white, black, and bare
> 
> 4-wire - white, red, black, and bare.
> 
> and sometimes a green one is there.
> 
> I'd explain them, but Bill's head would spin 'n' spew like Linda Blair's.
> 
> next week - how to wire a 3-way switch


Ceiling fans...black, white, blue, green. Now how am I supposed to hook the red to positive? :whistling2:


----------



## daArch

OH, btw, Bill, if you didn't see any smoke or smell insulation burning, most likely, you didn't fry anything. 

Just don't try to CHARGE a battery connected wrong. :no:


----------



## daArch

SemiproJohn said:


> Ceiling fans...black, white, blue, green. Now how am I supposed to hook the red to positive? :whistling2:


ah yes, multi speed motors. And then we gots low voltage devices with solid color wire AND striped wire. That's when I start snapping pictures to make sure I reconnect correctly :thumbsup:


----------



## PaintersUnite

daArch said:


> And then there is HOME wiring. :whistling2:
> 
> 3 wire - white, black, and bare
> 
> 4-wire - white, red, black, and bare.
> 
> and sometimes a green one is there.
> 
> I'd explain them, but Bill's head would spin 'n' spew like Linda Blair's.
> 
> next week - how to wire a 3-way switch


Bare would be *"ground*". 
Sorry, not tiring to troll you.


----------



## PACman

PaintersUnite said:


> Bare would be *"ground*".
> Sorry, not tiring to troll you.


I believe the green one is a conduit ground.


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> I believe the green one is a conduit ground.


I ALMOST had a licensed Sparky wire my pool's ground fault breaker when I went to 220. But I figured out all the variables and I'm still here - proving ANYONE can run wire and connect device to breaker panel :whistling2:


----------



## epretot

daArch said:


> I ALMOST had a licensed Sparky wire my pool's ground fault breaker when I went to 220. But I figured out all the variables and I'm still here - proving ANYONE can run wire and connect device to breaker panel :whistling2:


You can do it...we can help.


----------



## PACman

epretot said:


> You can do it...we can help.


But can you help me do it to code?


----------



## PaintersUnite

Proalliance coatings said:


> I believe the green one is a conduit ground.


Bare wire as photographed, is "unshielded ground".
Green wire is "shielded ground" used for appliances.


----------



## PACman

I hate when I lose an older customer because someone at a competitor told him all he needed was one coat of such and such paint on his block building that hadn't been painted in 40 years and was pretty much bare block. And they told him it would take 2/3 as much paint as I told him because they figured it at 400 sqft per gallon instead of 250 sqft like I did. It may work, it may not. But I doubt it will last for long with one coat at that spread rate.

The worst part is that he acted like I was trying to rip him off. I even told him I could sell him some barn paint at $55 a bucket but he would need two coats and again, he acted like I was a con man or something.


----------



## Ole34

This kind of **** drives me nuts


----------



## I paint paint

Ole34 said:


> This kind of **** drives me nuts
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50218


Looks like four bungees more than most to me!


----------



## epretot

Ole34 said:


> This kind of **** drives me nuts
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50218


I don't see a problem.


----------



## daArch

Ole34 said:


> This kind of **** drives me nuts
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50218


I'd have my eye on that blue box - - - anxious (like Christmas morning) to find out what tool the highway gave me :thumbup:


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> I'd have my eye on that blue box - - - anxious (like Christmas morning) to find out what tool the highway gave me :thumbup:


Could be a Makita maybe?


----------



## Ole34

Proalliance coatings said:


> Could be a Makita maybe?



Yes it was a makita


----------



## RH

Ole34 said:


> Yes it was a makita


Emphasis on "was"?


----------



## RH

Had a really small utilty room to do at a place this week. Man I hate trying to hook up a new dryer vent hose in a tight space.


----------



## PACman

ole34 said:


> yes it was a makita


mega score!


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> Could be a Makita maybe?





Ole34 said:


> Yes it was a makita


Yah, I though it looked Makita Blue, but which tool was it ?

And does it still work well ? Worth the price of stopping and picking it up ?


(The WW found an 18V DeWalt DC970 1/2" chuck in the woods by the side of the road, and it was worth EVERY penny :whistling2: All I had to do was buy the charger :thumbup: )


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> Yah, I though it looked Makita Blue, but which tool was it ?
> 
> And does it still work well ? Worth the price of stopping and picking it up ?
> 
> 
> (The WW found an 18V DeWalt DC970 1/2" chuck in the woods by the side of the road, and it was worth EVERY penny :whistling2: All I had to do was buy the charger :thumbup: )


The case is worth picking up.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I was thinking it might be one of the Makita combo kits, but I think they usually come in a bag.


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> And then there is HOME wiring. :whistling2:
> 
> 3 wire - white, black, and bare
> 
> 4-wire - white, red, black, and bare.
> 
> and sometimes a green one is there.
> 
> I'd explain them, but Bill's head would spin 'n' spew like Linda Blair's.
> 
> next week - how to wire a 3-way switch


Green or bare copper="equipment ground", generally referred to as "ground".

White="grounded conductor", GRTA "neutral".

All other colors are non-specified under NEC, i.e. "Hot".


----------



## PACman

I hate when a customer calls in an complains that he can blow 7 month old Deckover off of his deck with a leaf blower. Electric no less.


----------



## Jmayspaint

Proalliance coatings said:


> I hate when a customer calls in an complains that he can blow 7 month old Deckover off of his deck with a leaf blower. Electric no less.



Lol. Easy strip job at least. 

All my testing of those products has been an utter failure. I had one deck on the shady side of a house that I did with the Super Deck version about 18 months ago or so. I had hoped with almost no sun exposure and the extensive prep I did that it would do good. Just found out the other day that it's all to pieces already. I really hate that!


----------



## Red dog

I've never used it and from what I've heard about I won't be using it. I turned down a job a few months ago because of all the bad reviews. I hate to turn down work.


----------



## PACman

Jmayspaint said:


> Lol. Easy strip job at least.
> 
> All my testing of those products has been an utter failure. I had one deck on the shady side of a house that I did with the Super Deck version about 18 months ago or so. I had hoped with almost no sun exposure and the extensive prep I did that it would do good. Just found out the other day that it's all to pieces already. I really hate that!


I just read the new summer 2015 re-label on Restore were they actually claim that it is even more "water resistant" then it was last year. I can't believe that these major paint manufacturers don't have a clue as to what is causing these failures. It's almost like there is absolutely no basis in fact as to the viability of these products. It's a complete marketing scam. As long as they keep ahead of the lawsuits with their labeling changes they will keep selling this crap.

Last years label change was that it went from 10 year durability to 10x thicker than conventional paint. Every warranty claim can be refused because no one can prove that the prep was done right, and the manufacturers can prove every time that something was wrong. 

I am calling for all of us, professional painters and paint retailers, to boycott the use of any of these products. We need to stand up this time and call out the manufacturers for selling a BS product! It makes us look bad! All of use who depend on the painting trade for a living! Let me start this, because none of my vendors make these products and I have nothing to loose by calling them out. (actually, California paints is one of the largest manufacturers of these types of coatings for horizontal surfaces, but they absolutely refuse to market them for use on wood. They have passed on millions of dollars worth of potential profit to maintain their integrity in the market! They have done extensive testing on wood and know absolutely why it doesn't work.)


----------



## DrakeB

I still have like 8 gallons of Restore kicking around... it doesn't seem to sell very well when I tell everyone that it's garbage when they ask for it. Surprise.

Had one lady come in who said the guy at the box store was leaning on her really hard to buy it when she went in, but she wanted a second opinion. Thanked me profusely for the honest truth I told her. New customer for me, box stores are down one. Only a few more to go...


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> I still have like 8 gallons of Restore kicking around... it doesn't seem to sell very well when I tell everyone that it's garbage when they ask for it. Surprise.
> 
> Had one lady come in who said the guy at the box store was leaning on her really hard to buy it when she went in, but she wanted a second opinion. Thanked me profusely for the honest truth I told her. New customer for me, box stores are down one. Only a few more to go...


I sent the last few gallons I had to an auction. Only way I could get anyone around here to buy it. I think some Amish guy painted his manure spreader with it. True story.


----------



## PACman

Proalliance coatings said:


> I sent the last few gallons I had to an auction. Only way I could get anyone around here to buy it. I think some Amish guy painted his manure spreader with it. True story.


And it peeled off 8 months later.


----------



## DrakeB

PaintersUnite said:


> I feel ya bro.
> 
> Someone here called me a masochist and it upset *momma behr*.


Funny story, if you'd take the time to reread my post I was actually referring to the customer, and not to you.


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> Funny story, if you'd take the time to reread my post I was actually referring to the customer, and not to you.


Are we still flogging this dead horse? It isn't gonna pull that manure spreader no matter how hard you beat it! lol.


----------



## DrakeB

Proalliance coatings said:


> Are we still flogging this dead horse? It isn't gonna pull that manure spreader no matter how hard you beat it! lol.


Plus all the Restore will fall off if you try to pull the spreader with it anyways.


----------



## DrakeB

daArch said:


> I'd have my eye on that blue box - - - anxious (like Christmas morning) to find out what tool the highway gave me :thumbup:


Funny, that was my exact thought on seeing that picture. Oh boy, a free toy! Who would hate that?


----------



## Ole34

Woodford said:


> Funny, that was my exact thought on seeing that picture. Oh boy, a free toy! *Who would hate that?*



I would, of course 




(your talking to the guy who was pissed Santa stopped over)


----------



## PACman

Ole34 said:


> I would, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (your talking to the guy who was pissed Santa stopped over)


Is that d'arch in the santa costume?


----------



## FreshLookPainting

NCPaint1 said:


> Some painter brings in an ancient gallon of paint for us to shake. Then the unseen pinhole in the can decides to unclog on your shaker, becoming a paint sprinkler.
> 
> Customer comes in to buy $3 roller with $100 bill at 7am.
> 
> Customer asks if you can open 2 hours early for them, and they show up at 2pm


 
Ha ha, I relate to this too. I ran the paint dept for Lowe's for a time and I had a customer who I had been working on a color for, brings it back in to adjust it a little more. I put it in the shaker only for it to become a paint sprinkler.. customer then goes "yeah I read where that's what you are supposed to do.." I just gave them the damn paint an hour before hand. 

Another one I hated. I had same customer who caught me as I was leaving, just came in to do paper work, "oh good you are here.. you are the only one I trust to get the color right.." Annoyed, I promptly started to use a stir stick, knowing that there were holes in the damn can, and promptly slopped some on the front of my brand new shirt. yeah, I only thought I was annoyed at first.


----------



## PACman

FreshLookPainting said:


> Ha ha, I relate to this too. I ran the paint dept for Lowe's for a time and I had a customer who I had been working on a color for, brings it back in to adjust it a little more. I put it in the shaker only for it to become a paint sprinkler.. customer then goes "yeah I read where that's what you are supposed to do.." I just gave them the damn paint an hour before hand.
> 
> Another one I hated. I had same customer who caught me as I was leaving, just came in to do paper work, "oh good you are here.. you are the only one I trust to get the color right.." Annoyed, I promptly started to use a stir stick, knowing that there were holes in the damn can, and promptly slopped some on the front of my brand new shirt. yeah, I only thought I was annoyed at first.


Here's a couple good Lowe's stories! How about the people who buy 6 gallons of tinted paint, return it(even though the service desk knew they weren't supposed too!) then come in a couple of days later to buy it out of the mis-tint pile! I learned real quick to change the colors of any multiple tinted can returns.

Or, the guy who buys 8 gallons of white exterior paint, uses 2/3 of every can, then refills the cans with water and returns them. They were straight white, so they did the return on them.

The people that really pissed me off were the people that complained about the no tinted return policy that was in place at the time to prevent such scams. And now someone, I think it is Ace, is advertising that they will change your tinted color for another gallon if you don't like the color.


----------



## Ole34

Proalliance coatings said:


> Is that d'arch in the santa costume?


 beards to clean :whistling2:


----------



## PACman

Ole34 said:


> beards to clean :whistling2:


True. But It was a holiday. Maybe he dipped it in some Marquee.


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> Is that d'arch in the santa costume?


I got dirty green eyes, not kindly blue ones. 

When it comes Christmas time, this is more like me:


----------



## slinger58

Ole34 said:


> I would, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (your talking to the guy who was pissed Santa stopped over)





Proalliance coatings said:


> Is that d'arch in the santa costume?


Well there's a nightmare you probably haven't had yet, Ole.


----------



## daArch

Back to "I hate when...."


When entering a busy highway and trying to get up to speed, cars to the left that are exiting in a couple of hundred yards, refuse to slow down and get behind you, but insist on trying to beat you to their exit. It would be just SO easy for you and she/he to simply trade places in the rat race. 

the world is too full of stupidly dangerous selfish discourtesy


----------



## journeymanPainter

daArch said:


> Back to "I hate when...."
> 
> 
> When entering a busy highway and trying to get up to speed, cars to the left that are exiting in a couple of hundred yards, refuse to slow down and get behind you, but insist on trying to beat you to their exit. It would be just SO easy for you and she/he to simply trade places in the rat race.
> 
> the world is too full of stupidly dangerous selfish discourtesy


Or people who don't know how to yield, or use a round about, or understand that the left lane is the passing lane


----------



## CApainter

daArch said:


> Back to "I hate when...."
> 
> 
> When entering a busy highway and trying to get up to speed, cars to the left that are exiting in a couple of hundred yards, refuse to slow down and get behind you, but insist on trying to beat you to their exit. It would be just SO easy for you and she/he to simply trade places in the rat race.
> 
> the world is too full of stupidly dangerous selfish discourtesy


It's unfortunate that so much insecurity is bred in this uber competitive society of ours. Consequently, any little detail of everyday life has become yet another opportunity for the insecure to try and succeed in at least one small victory before laying their miserable little heads to sleep.

Sadly, the rest of us suffer from their recklessness. Whether it be cutting us off at high speeds on the roadways, or not extending the courtesy to allow us the right alway as pedestrians. 

I have actually made it a part time interest of mine to observe and study the shear ignorant, inconsiderate, and often times reckless behavior of these menaces amongst us.


----------



## SemiproJohn

CApainter said:


> It's unfortunate that so much insecurity is bred in this uber competitive society of ours. Consequently, any little detail of everyday life has become yet another opportunity for the insecure to try and succeed in at least one small victory before laying their miserable little heads to sleep.
> 
> Sadly, the rest of us suffer from their recklessness. Whether it be cutting us off at high speeds on the roadways, or not extending the courtesy to allow us the right alway as pedestrians.
> 
> I have actually made it a part time interest of mine to observe and study the shear ignorant, inconsiderate, and often times reckless behavior of these menaces amongst us.


What you attribute to insecurity I attribute to impatience, but no matter the descriptor, the well being of many would be enhanced if these types of folks would exercise some self-restraint.


----------



## chrisn

CApainter said:


> It's unfortunate that so much insecurity is bred in this uber competitive society of ours. Consequently, any little detail of everyday life has become yet another opportunity for the insecure to try and succeed in at least one small victory before laying their miserable little heads to sleep.
> 
> Sadly, the rest of us suffer from their recklessness. Whether it be cutting us off at high speeds on the roadways, or not extending the courtesy to allow us the right alway as pedestrians.
> 
> I have actually made it a part time interest of mine to observe and study the shear ignorant, inconsiderate, and often times reckless behavior of these menaces amongst us.[/QUOTE]
> 
> What do you do with that information?


----------



## Oden

daArch said:


> Back to "I hate when...." When entering a busy highway and trying to get up to speed, cars to the left that are exiting in a couple of hundred yards, refuse to slow down and get behind you, but insist on trying to beat you to their exit. It would be just SO easy for you and she/he to simply trade places in the rat race. the world is too full of stupidly dangerous selfish discourtesy


But unless ur the guy that can't decide to merge already. Hit the gas or stop the car, dude. Maybe we decided to blow past you cause the pile up ur trying hard to cause we r sure will look better in our rear veiw. 









Hey u got these up there? Nothing more dangerous than a outa stater trying to figure his way through a circle. Lol They stop? Lol what a mess.

Of course that's a old pic. No cars on it. Its still there and right now it's packed. Rush hour. They work. The circles. Till somebody gets into one that never been.


----------



## daArch

Oden said:


> But unless ur the guy that can't decide to merge already. Hit the gas or stop the car, dude. Maybe we decided to blow past you cause the pile up ur trying hard to cause we r sure will look better in our rear veiw.
> 
> View attachment 51130
> 
> 
> Hey u got these up there? Nothing more dangerous than a outa stater trying to figure his way through a circle. Lol They stop? Lol what a mess.
> 
> Of course that's a old pic. No cars on it. Its still there and right now it's packed. Rush hour. They work. The circles. Till somebody gets into one that never been.


Once more Oden, you define yourself all too well. NEITHER is a safe option ESPECIALLY when some bozo thinks his two seconds of travel time is more important than safety and cooperation. 

I have a feeling you're one of those who don't use a signal when changing lanes 'cause you don't want to let "the enemy" know your next move.

BTW, Don't talk to Massholes about rotaries, we invented the game.


----------



## daArch

I love when I see those a-holic aggressive drivers who weave in and out of traffic looking for the fast track make absolutely NO better time than I .

They get on 128 when I do, and more often than not, they are at the same light cycle I am when I get off 20 miles up the road.


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> I love when I see those a-holic aggressive drivers who weave in and out of traffic looking for the fast track make absolutely NO better time than I .
> 
> They get on 128 when I do, and more often than not, they are at the same light cycle I am when I get off 20 miles up the road.


Almost always happens. Driving the big truck, you could see all that action very clearly. Those guys get nowhere fast.


----------



## PACman

This latest driving discussion reminds me of all the freeway shootings in California when I was out there. I had a bumper sticker that said "cover me I'm changing lanes"


----------



## CApainter

SemiproJohn said:


> What you attribute to insecurity I attribute to impatience, but no matter the descriptor, the well being of many would be enhanced if these types of folks would exercise some self-restraint.


Impatience is almost excusable, given that we all experience it. But when impatience becomes a trigger for irrational and reckless behavior, like someone excelerating to ninety miles per hour just to squeeze in front of you but behind the school bus you were trying to give a car length's space to, just to prove how slow you were going, demonstrates an indignation that can only be driven by that person's sense of failure to meet the overestimated expectations they've placed on themselves. 

Unfortunately, impatience breeds contempt, and innocent people fall victim to those who have become insecure from failing to meet Society's competitive requirements, and commercialism's promise to make them smarter, stronger, and more beautiful then the rest of us.


----------



## I paint paint

daArch said:


> I love when I see those a-holic aggressive drivers who weave in and out of traffic looking for the fast track make absolutely NO better time than I .
> 
> They get on 128 when I do, and more often than not, they are at the same light cycle I am when I get off 20 miles up the road.


Yup, they frantic, stressed out, erratic, and as you say, not getting ahead. Literally and figuratively. How much more behind are they getting when they get stopped and ticketed? Stopped by the accident they created, waiting for highway patrol, waiting for appointment at auto body repair shop? Not a way I like to start or end my day commuting.

Life is so much better when you learn to let that crap go, calm in the van, calm on the gas, calm on the brake. Turns out you have to fill up the tank much less often that way. Turns out you have to replace rotors, pads, calipers much less often that way too.


----------



## I paint paint

Oden said:


> But unless ur the guy that can't decide to merge already. Hit the gas or stop the car, dude. Maybe we decided to blow past you cause the pile up ur trying hard to cause we r sure will look better in our rear veiw.


There IS a problem with the opposite of the maniac aggressive driver.

People who drive way under posted speed limits. Whether because they think they are being safer. Whether their beater death trap isn't capable of maintaining highway speeds. Whether their vision is so poor they can't safely operate a vehicle in the appropriate manner. Whether they are so mechanically disinclined that they are incapable of successfully using rear and side view mirrors.

These inept drivers are too common. I Hate It When … I come across them, even though they never speed.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate it when the idiot carpenter/plumber/roofer/electrician/tile guy/etc. your customer hired to renovate their entire home chooses to shut the water off to the entire building.... and leaves it that way for the weekend when he knew you were going in there to work. He was installing a new tap and didn't bother with a shutoff, so you can't turn it on. He didn't finish installing the tap.

I also hate it when you have to set 1/3 of his nails, or finish nailing his trim on for him.

I also hate it when he brags about his work and complains about everyone else's, even though it took him an entire month to poorly roof a garage. Oh well, only a 4500 square foot house to go!

I also hate it when he's literally started everything in the house, but finished absolutely nothing and every single one of his tools are lying everywhere as well as sawdust/tile chips/GRAVEL/sand all over the brand new hardwood floors he installed poorly.

I also hate it when he's installed raw wood window sills and siliconed them to seal them.

I also hate to see his 20yr old girlfriend (he's 60) has her baby in one arm and shingles in the other trying to climb up scaffolding to bring him the shingles.

I also hate it when the customer doesn't leave you a key to lock up at the end of the day and you have to wait for them to come and do it.

I also hate it when the customer is so clueless that they hired this moron and have let him work on their house for the last 7 months and haven't yet realized that he's destroying the place.

I also hate it when you've now realized why the last painter working on this project stopped showing up and won't return her calls, but she's generally a nice person and you don't want to leave her hanging because you have a conscience. But she doesn't have a clue what he'd finished/started or anything else.

I also hate it that she says "her guy" said that the last painters complained too much and weren't working hard enough, so that's why she called me.

I also hate it when there's an angry bear reported in the area.


----------



## CApainter

I paint paint said:


> There IS a problem with the opposite of the maniac aggressive driver.
> 
> People who drive way under posted speed limits. Whether because they think they are being safer. Whether their beater death trap isn't capable of maintaining highway speeds. Whether their vision is so poor they can't safely operate a vehicle in the appropriate manner. Whether they are so mechanically disinclined that they are incapable of successfully using rear and side view mirrors.
> 
> These inept drivers are too common. I Hate It When … I come across them, even though they never speed.


I would agree. However, where there are four and five lane highways that allow the slower driver to keep out of the higher speed flow, there is no need to harass them by tailgating, flashing high beams, or recklessly cutting around them in an effort to display frustration with their cautiousness.


----------



## Wildbill7145

CApainter said:


> I would agree. However, where there are four and five lane highways that allow the slower driver to keep out of the higher speed flow, there is no need to harass them by tailgating, flashing high beams, or recklessly cutting around them in an effort to display frustration with their cautiousness.


Around here we call that the "Hydro 500", when all the hydroids from the city are heading to the nuclear power plant and absolutely must do all the things you described even when you're going 100Kph and the speed limit is 80Kph.

Oh, I also hate it when you get phone calls from some woman claiming you PROMISED her she'd be the first on the list for exterior season when you never do that. Ever.

I also hate it when this same woman says "you must not be getting much painting done with this weather" (it's pouring rain out). "Yes, actually I'm doing a bunch of interior work but feel free to keep calling me to make sure I haven't forgotten about you even though you called me earlier in the week for the same reason."

I guess I also hate it when your idiot neighbour asks you to fix yet another hole in the wall that his son made with his fist. He's 19 now. Kick him out. Tell him there are things out there called "jobs".

I'm pretty sure I woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning. Which is another thing I hate.


----------



## chrisn

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate it when the idiot carpenter/plumber/roofer/electrician/tile guy/etc. your customer hired to renovate their entire home chooses to shut the water off to the entire building.... and leaves it that way for the weekend when he knew you were going in there to work. He was installing a new tap and didn't bother with a shutoff, so you can't turn it on. He didn't finish installing the tap.
> 
> I also hate it when you have to set 1/3 of his nails, or finish nailing his trim on for him.
> 
> I also hate it when he brags about his work and complains about everyone else's, even though it took him an entire month to poorly roof a garage. Oh well, only a 4500 square foot house to go!
> 
> I also hate it when he's literally started everything in the house, but finished absolutely nothing and every single one of his tools are lying everywhere as well as sawdust/tile chips/GRAVEL/sand all over the brand new hardwood floors he installed poorly.
> 
> I also hate it when he's installed raw wood window sills and siliconed them to seal them.
> 
> I also hate to see his 20yr old girlfriend (he's 60) has her baby in one arm and shingles in the other trying to climb up scaffolding to bring him the shingles.
> 
> I also hate it when the customer doesn't leave you a key to lock up at the end of the day and you have to wait for them to come and do it.
> 
> I also hate it when the customer is so clueless that they hired this moron and have let him work on their house for the last 7 months and haven't yet realized that he's destroying the place.
> 
> I also hate it when you've now realized why the last painter working on this project stopped showing up and won't return her calls, but she's generally a nice person and you don't want to leave her hanging because you have a conscience. But she doesn't have a clue what he'd finished/started or anything else.
> 
> I also hate it that she says "her guy" said that the last painters complained too much and weren't working hard enough, so that's why she called me.
> 
> I also hate it when there's an angry bear reported in the area.


I would take the bear:laughing:


----------



## daArch

CApainter said:


> I would agree. However, where there are four and five lane highways that allow the slower driver to keep out of the higher speed flow, there is no need to harass them by tailgating, flashing high beams, or recklessly cutting around them in an effort to display frustration with their cautiousness.


Four or five lanes and there's some freaking idiot traveling 55 if the far left lane.

I swear, people get in a car and become dumb, selfish, and distracted. 


And those are the people teaching their kids how to drive. Kids with learners' permits should NOT be allowed to drive with their parents until they have hands on instructions from a PROFESSIONALS.


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> Four or five lanes and there's some freaking idiot traveling 55 if the far left lane.
> 
> I swear, people get in a car and become dumb, selfish, and distracted.
> 
> 
> And those are the people teaching their kids how to drive. Kids with learners' permits should NOT be allowed to drive with their parents until they have hands on instructions from a PROFESSIONALS.


In LA they call that time to lock and load! Justifiable homicide!


----------



## RH

CApainter said:


> Impatience is almost excusable, given that we all experience it. But when impatience becomes a trigger for irrational and reckless behavior, like someone excelerating to ninety miles per hour just to squeeze in front of you but behind the school bus you were trying to give a car length's space to, just to prove how slow you were going, demonstrates an indignation that can only be driven by that person's sense of failure to meet the overestimated expectations they've placed on themselves.
> 
> Unfortunately, impatience breeds contempt, and innocent people fall victim to those who have become insecure from failing to meet Society's competitive requirements, and commercialism's promise to make them smarter, stronger, and more beautiful then the rest of us.



Or, they've just always been ass-holes.


----------



## PACman

I hate when while doing some spring cleaning in my basement, I find a box full of NOS Purdy brushes from probably 25-30 years ago. (NOS=New old stock in case someone doesn't know) That would put them from before the SW buy-out. They even have "'merican" names on them. Like Donna H. and Mike G. What I hate is I would try to sell them but I don't think anyone around here has been painting long enough to appreciate what they are. I wonder If anyone would pay for them on E-bay. I sure wouldn't sell them for less then retail.


----------



## CApainter

RH said:


> Or, they've just always been ass-holes.


Well that too.


----------



## CApainter

Proalliance coatings said:


> I hate when while doing some spring cleaning in my basement, I find a box full of NOS Purdy brushes from probably 25-30 years ago. (NOS=New old stock in case someone doesn't know) That would put them from before the SW buy-out. They even have "'merican" names on them. Like Donna H. and Mike G. What I hate is I would try to sell them but I don't think anyone around here has been painting long enough to appreciate what they are. I wonder If anyone would pay for them on E-bay. I sure wouldn't sell them for less then retail.


Send them to Ben. He doesn't have enough brushes.:whistling2:


----------



## I paint paint

Yes they would sell on ebay, for at least full retail, imo.

Look at how others write up their descriptions for vintage, proudly made in usa, throwback nostalgia.

I have never bought or sold there, never had anything worthwhile to go through the signup, upload images, monitor auction bids, shipping, etc.

Others love it.


----------



## RH

CApainter said:


> Send them to Ben. He doesn't have enough brushes.:whistling2:


Nah, he'd just use them for basting stuff.


----------



## PACman

I paint paint said:


> Yes they would sell on ebay, for at least full retail, imo.
> 
> Look at how others write up their descriptions for vintage, proudly made in usa, throwback nostalgia.
> 
> I have never bought or sold there, never had anything worthwhile to go through the signup, upload images, monitor auction bids, shipping, etc.
> 
> Others love it.


I don't have time for all that stuff you have to go through on E-bay. I'll probably just hang on to them and give them to my grandkids someday, so they'll have something to take to the future antiques roadshow. "back in olden times, paint didn't apply itself and this is how people put it on the wall!" Probably be worth $20,000 or so.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> Nah, he'd just use them for basting stuff.


Maybe he'll trade me for some homemade Barbie sauce. Ha! spell check won't let me type Barbie without capitalizing it!

One of them is a 4" XL-swan. He could baste a camel with that!


----------



## DrakeB

I hate it that I love driving for the sake of driving, but people are so bad at driving and/or spitefully and willfully ignorant while doing it that I can't enjoy myself.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when my wife sends me a text to keep the dogs in the house as there's a bear in town heading down the ravine that runs right near our house. I tell her I'm out clearing out my van and she says "you'll be fine".


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> I hate it that I love driving for the sake of driving, but people are so bad at driving and/or spitefully and willfully ignorant while doing it that I can't enjoy myself.


That's why I only take my Porsche out at 6:30 am on Sundays. Notheing but Amish buggys.


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> I hate when while doing some spring cleaning in my basement, I find a box full of NOS Purdy brushes from probably 25-30 years ago. (NOS=New old stock in case someone doesn't know) That would put them from before the SW buy-out. They even have "'merican" names on them. Like Donna H. and Mike G. What I hate is I would try to sell them but I don't think anyone around here has been painting long enough to appreciate what they are. I wonder If anyone would pay for them on E-bay. I sure wouldn't sell them for less then retail.


Are they China or synthetics? I have only about 10 NIS (new-in-sleeve) Purdy's. A couple of 3" oval XL-Pips, a number of 1 1/2 XL-Glides, and some 2 1/2 XL-Glides. Unles you can ell yours to someone who would appreate them, keep 'em just to remind yourself that Purdy *was * a standard to judge others by.


But my real prizes are the Chinese Johnsons. One BEAUTIFUL 3" oval Dover, brand spanking new. Even if I never paint an exterior solvent siding again, that one will go to the grave with me. :thumbsup:


----------



## CApainter

I hate when I have the entire week off, and all I find worth doing is chatting on Paint Talk. What the hell happened to me!


----------



## daArch

CApainter said:


> I hate when I have the entire week off, and all I find worth doing is chatting on Paint Talk. What the hell happened to me!


You hate it for a WEEK OFF ???

Wait 'til you're RETIRED 

:jester: :no: :thumbup:


----------



## I paint paint

CApainter said:


> I hate when I have the entire week off, and all I find worth doing is chatting on Paint Talk. What the hell happened to me!


I thought we were only supposed to feel bad _during work weeks_ when we spent all our time on PT…

You're a free man, lounge and chat!


----------



## IL_Painter

I hate when it takes weeks to get paid from the last commercial job you did. And all the residential jobs the HO wants to pay you the day you start. Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Wildbill7145

IL_Painter said:


> I hate when it takes weeks to get paid from the last commercial job you did. And all the residential jobs the HO wants to pay you the day you start. Just doesn't make sense.


This Sir, is why I'm quite happy to be back just working for regular folks again. Don't have to keep pestering GCs for a cheque, waking up at 4am wondering if today will be the day you get paid for the job you started 4 months ago and finished 1 month ago. You really get sick of financing someone else's projects after a while.


----------



## daArch

Wildbill7145 said:


> This Sir, is why I'm quite happy to be back just working for regular folks again. Don't have to keep pestering GCs for a cheque, waking up at 4am wondering if today will be the day you get paid for the job you started 4 months ago and finished 1 month ago. You really get sick of financing someone else's projects after a while.


so THAT nightmare is over. Will you ever work for that GC again ?

And have you been paid in full ?


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> Are they China or synthetics? I have only about 10 NIS (new-in-sleeve) Purdy's. A couple of 3" oval XL-Pips, a number of 1 1/2 XL-Glides, and some 2 1/2 XL-Glides. Unles you can ell yours to someone who would appreate them, keep 'em just to remind yourself that Purdy *was *a standard to judge others by.
> 
> 
> But my real prizes are the Chinese Johnsons. One BEAUTIFUL 3" oval Dover, brand spanking new. Even if I never paint an exterior solvent siding again, that one will go to the grave with me. :thumbsup:


I have 2-2" xl glides and -2 1/2" xl-glides that I will probably keep, and 5-3" nylox elasco,2-4" xl swans, 2-3" xl-titians, and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> I hate when I have the entire week off, and all I find worth doing is chatting on Paint Talk. What the hell happened to me!


Drive to San Diego for the week. Lay on the beach. Drink some beer. Drive back. Nothing better.


----------



## CApainter

Proalliance coatings said:


> Drive to San Diego for the week. Lay on the beach. Drink some beer. Drive back. Nothing better.


I haven't pulled my car out of the drive way for five days now, let alone drive to San Diego! As fun as that sounds, I'm way too lazy. Which reminds me, my Lazy Boy recliner is beginning to squeak. Time for a tune up.


----------



## PACman

I hate when the 5/16" NC nuts I bought at Home Depot don't thread onto the 5/16" NC bolts I bought at Lowe's until I run a tap through them. Guess where they were all made! Not hot dipped either, which sometimes happens. Just plain old steel. And neither store carries a 17/64" drill bit, which is what you need to tap a 5/16" NC hole in aluminum. Guess where I'm going to buy all MY paint from!

Not to mention the way the "salesclerk" at Home Depot looked at me when I told her there really was such a thing as a 17/64" drill bit.

It says so right on the package of the 5/16" NC tap that they sell.
?

Oh, and in HomeDepotLowe's land, there is no such thing as a 5/16" NC lock-nut either. Guess I'll be hitting True Value on my way home.


----------



## Wildbill7145

daArch said:


> so THAT nightmare is over. Will you ever work for that GC again ?
> 
> And have you been paid in full ?


Hey Bill, didn't see this until now.

That nightmare would appear to be over. I'll update that other thread.


----------



## daArch

Wildbill7145 said:


> Hey Bill, didn't see this until now.
> 
> That nightmare would appear to be over. I'll update that other thread.


Just read it and gave you a thumbsup :thumbsup:


----------



## DrakeB

My predecessor did custom stain colors and now I have to try to mix paint formulas that include spooning out a full "foam cup" full halfway through tinting:


----------



## I paint paint

Having any luck getting it right? Is it even knowable what "right" looks like if he is no longer around? I would imagine any original samples would have altered quite a bit with age. Interesting dilemma to me. Must be a pain in azz for you.


----------



## Gough

Woodford said:


> My predecessor did custom stain colors and now I have to try to mix paint formulas that include spooning out a full "foam cup" full halfway through tinting:


We had a young woman here who often did that. The critical part was the point at which you dipped out the full cup.


----------



## daArch

I'm still trying to figure out what the numbers (1 - 23) in the top row mean. Are those seconds into the simmering of the witch's brew at which point you add eye of newt, bat dandruff, and toad droll ?


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what the numbers (1 - 23) in the top row mean. Are those seconds into the simmering of the witch's brew at which point you add eye of newt, bat dandruff, and toad droll ?


Is that the number of times they added tint to do a color match?


----------



## Gough

Proalliance coatings said:


> Is that the number of times they added tint to do a color match?


I wouldn't be surprised. We've gotten "matches" from the SW store where they ran out of space for the formula on the lid and started down the side. Partway down the side, some of them said, "remove 1 cup", and then added more tint.


----------



## DrakeB

Proalliance coatings said:


> Is that the number of times they added tint to do a color match?


Winner!

As far as I can tell, it's the numbering of "steps tried" to get to the wanted color. 

All I've got left to match the color to is a little tiny, muddy puddle in the bottom of the old can. My finally product looks a bit like weak coffee (lots of cream). The puddle looks a bit more gray. It's hard to tell from years-old goop, though, so I've no idea how close it would be to the actual deck. Worse yet, the guy is wanting to do touch-up with it, with me not having seen the actual color at all!


----------



## CApainter

Are you using universal tints?


----------



## DrakeB

CApainter said:


> Are you using universal tints?


Yah, it's Cabot deck stain so I'm using the old universal instead of my Gennex like I normally do.


----------



## DrakeB

I hate it when a customer "doesn't like that red stain you mixed" when they only put on one coat and didn't wait for it to dry, both of which I was very clear about when I talked to them about the color.


----------



## Gough

Woodford said:


> Yah, it's Cabot deck stain so I'm using the old universal instead of my Gennex like I normally do.


Let's see: UTCs, exterior, touch-up? I don't see any problems there,:whistling2:

You hafta love the expectations of some customers.


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> Let's see: UTCs, exterior, touch-up? I don't see any problems there,:whistling2:
> 
> You hafta love the expectations of some customers.


unfortunately, those expectations are based on the box stores' unrealistic marketing sham. 25 years ago it was instant color matching, which anyone that knew anything about actually matching a color knew was BS. Now it's an expectation most of the time.

When I get customers that expect instant, perfect, or touch up color matches, I tell them to go to the paint stores that advertised that and see how it works. If they come back (and quite often they do), I know I have a customer for life.


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> Winner!
> 
> As far as I can tell, it's the numbering of "steps tried" to get to the wanted color.
> 
> All I've got left to match the color to is a little tiny, muddy puddle in the bottom of the old can. My finally product looks a bit like weak coffee (lots of cream). The puddle looks a bit more gray. It's hard to tell from years-old goop, though, so I've no idea how close it would be to the actual deck. Worse yet, the guy is wanting to do touch-up with it, with me not having seen the actual color at all!


I think the third colorant down says it all. "OY".


----------



## I paint paint

Woodford said:


> Winner!
> 
> All I've got left to match the color to is a little tiny, muddy puddle in the bottom of the old can. My finally product looks a bit like weak coffee (lots of cream). The puddle looks a bit more gray. It's hard to tell from years-old goop, though, so I've no idea how close it would be to the actual deck. *Worse yet, the guy is wanting to do touch-up with it, with me not having seen the actual color at all!*


Ummm. Yeah. So that is going to be impossible.

How about sheen? You got to exactly match 127 months of weathering in the new gallon you provide? If so, ask if he is touching up both verticals and horizontals, and provide two mixes as needed.

Oh, and the north face will have weathered differently than south face. How many pots are we up to now?


----------



## I paint paint

(You guys post too fast. By the time I hit send, four people have already said what I did, and more succinctly...)


----------



## PACman

Again, people in the box stores (although they aren't completely to blame on this one) have misrepresented the term "touch up". Touch up is when a painter goes back and repaints or "touches up" areas of his job that are not perfect or acceptable. Any other use of the term is a falsehood that we serious paint store retailers need to re-educate people about. Like I said, sometimes it's better to let them go to the store that claims they can do touch up quality matches and let them fail.

Unfortunately, and this happens to me daily because I picked up the Pratt & Lambert line from a store that closed, they expect to be able to come back to any P&L dealer and get paint that will touch up. Add to this the fact that I have a completely new colorant system the old P&L dealer didn't upgrade to, and it can be a nightmare.

Luckily, being the owner_, _ I can assume the risk of pissing off a customer if their expectations are way out of line. I will do anything I can to help a customer, but I cannot defy physics for them and I'm not going to sugar coat it for them either.


----------



## DrakeB

I have no problems mixing stuff like this. I also have no problem with letting them know that it's pretty much impossible to get right beforehand. As far as color matching an unseen deck goes, I'm afraid my psychic vision is in black and white so it's not much help.


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> I have no problems mixing stuff like this. I also have no problem with letting them know that it's pretty much impossible to get right beforehand. As far as color matching an unseen deck goes, I'm afraid my psychic vision is in black and white so it's not much help.


What? you mean you can't match the color in someone's head? What's the matter with you!


----------



## PACman

I hate when I go to show a color match to a customer for approval and there is what appears to be a pubic hair stuck to it! Just happened!


----------



## DrakeB

I paint paint said:


> Ummm. Yeah. So that is going to be impossible.
> 
> How about sheen? You got to exactly match 127 months of weathering in the new gallon you provide? If so, ask if he is touching up both verticals and horizontals, and provide two mixes as needed.
> 
> Oh, and the north face will have weathered differently than south face. How many pots are we up to now?


Follow-up to this: customer just showed up to get his stain. Someone tossed the sample I'd done by accident (to show him). He took one look at the wet in the can and said "It's too light, can you fix it!" Wouldn't look at it dry before hand. It was really damn close, too. Darkened it up a tiny bit. Then he wanted it dry. Did a drawdown. Then he decided it was too dark. Customer doesn't understand that you can't just lighten a color. Forces me to smash a bunch of white tint into it to try to "fix" it.


----------



## daArch

It's times like that you should just lock the door and start drinking that handle of gin, and when you get good and "gin belligerent" unlock the door.


----------



## DrakeB

daArch said:


> It's times like that you should just lock the door and start drinking that handle of gin, and when you get good and "gin belligerent" unlock the door.


I thought that was what the half hour before we open was for...


----------



## Ole34

I once had to make a flat Dove White match an eggshell Dove White .... then on top of that i had to make them both match to the time of day when the lady was home the most.. 4pm ish .... so basically at around 4pm her main room and adjacent hallway completely matched even though they were 2 different sheens with light filling each area differently .....I was GOD for a week  


To be honest... in the end, she was crazy enough to believe that i did it and i was arrogant enough to know that i did do it.


----------



## I paint paint

^^^That post made me smile^^^


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

I hate it when I am on the last day of a three week job and paint the wall in a laundry room and the paint does not adhere. It dawns on me that the HO has sprayed something such as starch, and then it dawns on me that my Krud Kutter is a 40 min round trip away. Took and early and extended coffee break.


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> Follow-up to this: customer just showed up to get his stain. Someone tossed the sample I'd done by accident (to show him). He took one look at the wet in the can and said "It's too light, can you fix it!" Wouldn't look at it dry before hand. It was really damn close, too. Darkened it up a tiny bit. Then he wanted it dry. Did a drawdown. Then he decided it was too dark. Customer doesn't understand that you can't just lighten a color. Forces me to smash a bunch of white tint into it to try to "fix" it.


This is the point where I ask the customer what job they have been doing for the last thirty years and if I can come to their business/job and tell them how to do it. It either pisses them off or they get the point.


----------



## PACman

I hate when an older woman comes in and I don't see her right away because i'm watching the Eric Andre show on youtube.


----------



## I paint paint

It would appear you are going to force me to google Eric Andre this weekend.

My interest is piqued.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I wake up realizing that I'm going to spend day two working off ladders placed on uneven ground in a garden covered in ivy to the point I can't see where the feet of my ladders are supposed to go. There's also big rocks and tree stumps in there right at the spots my ladders need to be.


----------



## daArch

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I wake up realizing that I'm going to spend day two working off ladders placed on uneven ground in a garden covered in ivy to the point I can't see where the feet of my ladders are supposed to go. There's also big rocks and tree stumps in there right at the spots my ladders need to be.


And I suppose those wood leveling wedges we all have will do no good. How about a chain saw?

Last week, I replaced rotted sections of a "brother-in-law" quality installed bay window. The damn thing is right where one of our large Rhododendrons are . And I had to use my 6' alumin step. Talk about uneven ground, roots, unbendable branches, and every other possible obstruction mother nature can throw at ya. At one point, while trying to lift the ladder to thread all four legs through miniscule openings, a branch reached out (from behind me) and knocked my feet out from under. I went down (real slowly - no damage) on my ass with my legs and feet entangle in that forest of bastardly Rhody stems, branches, and roots. I literally couldn't get leverage to pull myself up. All I could do is laugh - "I've fallen and I can't get up". I was there for about five minutes like a turtle on it's back. 

I'm surprised a vid didn't show up on you-tube


----------



## PACman

I paint paint said:


> It would appear you are going to force me to google Eric Andre this weekend.
> 
> My interest is piqued.


Don't hate me when you do it though.


----------



## DrakeB

I hate it when I wake up and my girlfriend has "cleaned" so I can't find my hat anywhere.

Then I get to work and the storm has knocked out phones, internet, and point of sale access in the store.

Then I spend the time dredging out price books and handwritten tickets from the late 1800s/early 1900s (nope, I'm not kidding) and THEN we finally get through on the support line and they fix our tech.


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> Don't hate me when you do it though.



HEY, Eric Andre was the only good thing about "Two Broke (and sophomoronic) Girls" - I mean not even Garret Morris could carry that show.


----------



## I paint paint

daArch said:


> And I suppose those wood leveling wedges we all have will do no good. How about a chain saw?
> 
> Last week, I replaced rotted sections of a "brother-in-law" quality installed bay window. The damn thing is right where one of our large Rhododendrons are . And I had to use my 6' alumin step. Talk about uneven ground, roots, unbendable branches, and every other possible obstruction mother nature can throw at ya. At one point, while trying to lift the ladder to thread all four legs through miniscule openings, a branch reached out (from behind me) and knocked my feet out from under. *I went down (real slowly - no damage) on my ass with my legs and feet entangle in that forest of bastardly Rhody stems, branches, and roots. *I literally couldn't get leverage to pull myself up. All I could do is laugh - "I've fallen and I can't get up". I was there for about five minutes like a turtle on it's back.
> 
> I'm surprised a vid didn't show up on you-tube


Oh yes, I've been there, only it's the yews around here that do it to me, not the rhodies.

And why is it that I feel the need, when falling backwards while moving a 24' extension, to hold on tight in order to protect the _ladder_?

:bangin:


----------



## salmangeri

I hate when....clients want me to paint over beautiful real marble?


----------



## slinger58

I paint paint said:


> Oh yes, I've been there, only it's the yews around here that do it to me, not the rhodies.
> 
> And why is it that I feel the need, when falling backwards while moving a 24' extension, to hold on tight in order to protect the _ladder_?
> 
> :bangin:


Cuz good ladders are expensive while painters are a dime a dozen.:jester:


----------



## I paint paint

Woodford said:


> I hate it when I wake up and my girlfriend has "cleaned" so I can't find my hat anywhere.
> 
> Then I get to work and the storm has knocked out phones, internet, and point of sale access in the store.
> 
> Then I spend the time dredging out price books and handwritten tickets from the late 1800s/early 1900s (nope, I'm not kidding) and THEN we finally get through on the support line and they fix our tech.


All that, and back to posting on PT before 8:30 am.

You have my respect and admiration. :thumbsup:


----------



## I paint paint

salmangeri said:


> I hate when....clients want me to paint over beautiful real marble?


No. You can't. You won't.

The horror!!!

(Unless it pays real nice. In that case, just don't tell nobody...)


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> HEY, Eric Andre was the only good thing about "Two Broke (and sophomoronic) Girls" - I mean not even Garret Morris could carry that show.


Are you kidding me? Did you not see the boobs?


----------



## PACman

salmangeri said:


> I hate when....clients want me to paint over beautiful real marble?


WHAT! That's not right! I hope you used a paint and primer in one so it will peel off easily.


----------



## salmangeri

Yes its work that I do on a historic estate in va.....and they provide a lot of work here is an example of real pink marble I faux painted for this same place


----------



## I paint paint

salmangeri said:


> Yes its work that I do on a historic estate in va.....and they provide a lot of work here is an example of real pink marble I faux painted for this same place


Oh, now I understand. I thought you were painting over marble.

Now I see you are marbling over marble. Looks gorgeous!


----------



## salmangeri

Proalliance...I use stix so it doesn't peel......


----------



## salmangeri

I paint paint... Sorry for the confusion the green marble is being primed with stix to simply paint over....the real pink marble was primed to faux finish over in a black marble....


----------



## DrakeB

salmangeri said:


> I hate when....clients want me to paint over beautiful real marble?


This sin brought to you by stupid homeowners that don't know any better.


----------



## DrakeB

I paint paint said:


> All that, and back to posting on PT before 8:30 am.
> 
> You have my respect and admiration. :thumbsup:


It's Saturday morning in a tourist town mid summer on a rainy day. Ain't no one doing anything other than sleeping, including my painters.

Now, Saturday at about noon (an hour) when I'm trying to close... I'll probably have 20 people come in wanting paint for their Saturday afternoon DIY projects, and they'll all get to wait because I'm only one person.


----------



## DrakeB

Besides, all us independent retailers do is sit around and get rich off charging painters too much for paint.

...I wish.


----------



## salmangeri

Woolford agreed... And a costly $$$ sin at that....haha


----------



## Wildbill7145

I further hate when the whiney interior decorator I'm working for continually comes out saying "It's taking a long time, can't you just roll it? Slap it on!" Then she gets into a huge argument with her husband who just walks away after they swear at each other for a few minutes. I start to pack up and her husband comes up and says "you're leaving and not coming back until she's gone aren't you? I don't blame you."

I just smiled and left.


----------



## Gough

Wildbill7145 said:


> I further hate when the whiney interior decorator I'm working for continually comes out saying "It's taking a long time, can't you just roll it? Slap it on!" Then she gets into a huge argument with her husband who just walks away after they swear at each other for a few minutes. I start to pack up and her husband comes up and says "you're leaving and not coming back until she's gone aren't you? I don't blame you."
> 
> I just smiled and left.


They must be cottagers from the U.S., right?


----------



## Wildbill7145

Gough said:


> They must be cottagers from the U.S., right?


Toronto. Even worse.


----------



## Gough

Wildbill7145 said:


> Toronto. Even worse.


Whew! From your earlier post, I was concerned that my brother and sister-in-law had hired you to work on our family cottage.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Gough said:


> Whew! From your earlier post, I was concerned that my brother and sister-in-law had hired you to work on our family cottage.


She's easily made it to "my list". I don't often have the necessity to say that I despise certain people I work for, but I can't not do so in this case.

I explained to her right from the beginning that there would be collateral damage to her ivy and ferns due to ladder placement and the fact the entire front of the cottage is carpeted with them. She had some annoying neighbour cottagers over talking about what plants to put on the side of the cottage, then came to where I was working and whined to the neighbours about the fact I'd crushed some plants. I told her for $1000, I'd tip toe around the rest. The neighbours looked a little shocked when I said that.

I knew when I got the email from her that I should have just said that I was too busy for this job. She was like this the last time I worked for her.


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> Are you kidding me? Did you not see the boobs?


as I said "sophomoronic"

which means moronic "humor" funny to 10th graders who never got to second base, and never will.

I hope they don't waste air time again with that drivel. As I said, Eric was funny. And then they tried to appeal to some other innane demographics by casting Sandra Bernout.

(Yes I admit, we watched, always with hopes there would be something worthy, but forever being repulsed)


----------



## daArch

I hate when the HO chastises you for getting 1/64 " of paint on the glass as you paint the muntins - - - and the HO is your WIFE !!!

No seriously, as I was painting that bay window today, I recalled we did encounter one overly attentive HO who did question the advisability of sealing the glazing/glass juncture. 

Explaining things like that to the great unwashed is never fun


----------



## Gough

Wildbill7145 said:


> She's easily made it to "my list". I don't often have the necessity to say that I despise certain people I work for, but I can't not do so in this case.
> 
> I explained to her right from the beginning that there would be collateral damage to her ivy and ferns due to ladder placement and the fact the entire front of the cottage is carpeted with them. She had some annoying neighbour cottagers over talking about what plants to put on the side of the cottage, then came to where I was working and whined to the neighbours about the fact I'd crushed some plants. I told her for $1000, I'd tip toe around the rest. The neighbours looked a little shocked when I said that.
> 
> I knew when I got the email from her that I should have just said that I was too busy for this job. She was like this the last time I worked for her.


Are you sure that's not my sister-in-law? If it's not, she must have a twin (shudder).

We have a contractor doing some work on one of the cottages right now while she is there. I feel bad for him, but he was warned.


----------



## I paint paint

daArch said:


> I hate when the HO chastises you for getting 1/64 " of paint on the glass as you paint the muntins - - - and the HO is your WIFE !!!
> 
> No seriously, as I was painting that bay window today,* I recalled we did encounter one overly attentive HO who did question the advisability of sealing the glazing/glass juncture. *
> 
> Explaining things like that to the great unwashed is never fun


This is my new retort on every job where a seam overlaps, or where one of my cut lines doesn't line up. Don't care if it is inside or out, ceiling/floor or somewhere in between:

"I am taking extra care to seal your structure."

Need to practice a little more to be able to deliver deadpan.


----------



## TKbrush

So true though...said above...i am painting a garage currently, workshop, 2 story, needed prime and paint and on the windows i am overlapped and just razor bladding it minimal, to keep the weather protection.


----------



## Wildbill7145

...and here I find myself, yet again.

I hate when my wife asks if she can borrow anything of mine or something we both own but she never uses it, as it's a guarantee that it'll come back broken.

My camera. Broken.

Lawn mower on the weekend. Broken.

She forgot her headlights on yesterday and killed her battery. Borrowed my work van as I wasn't using it today. Ebrake line.... Broken. Not that it's her fault on this one, but I knew when I handed her the keys something would happen.

I can't say guaranteed every time. Last week she lost her cel phone and asked to borrow mine while she ran around town trying to find hers. All my customers information is on there. I really cringed as I handed it to her.


----------



## DrakeB

Reminds me of my girlfriend, Bill. Noise cancelling headset, laptop, the list goes on.

She wants to learn to drive a manual with my car. I told her no way in hell am I replacing that transmission. She wonders why I don't let her touch my stuff. It's like throwing it into a wood chipper.


----------



## I paint paint

Wildbill7145 said:


> ...and here I find myself, yet again.
> 
> I hate when my wife asks if she can borrow anything of mine or something we both own but she never uses it, as it's a guarantee that it'll come back broken.
> 
> My camera. Broken.
> 
> *Lawn mower on the weekend. Broken.*


I told my wife to go borrow the mower once. Only thing that came back broken was me.:cursing::furious::icon_evil::wheelchair:


----------



## Wildbill7145

I paint paint said:


> I told my wife to go borrow the mower once. Only thing that came back broken was me.:cursing::furious::icon_evil::wheelchair:


Damn thing is pretty much brand new. Probably used it 4 times. Stupid exhaust chute the grass comes out of is plastic. Why do they make something like that out of plastic? She gets a little rough when she does stuff like this, but she offered to do the small front lawn while I did the huge back lawn with the rider.

I thought of getting a new chute, but the new one's gonna be plastic too so why bother? I'm just gonna tear the entire plastic safety housing off the damn thing and let the grass fly out wherever it wills itself to go.

Edit: I guess I can't complain too much. I did destroy our last mower when the frame that holds the wheels starting getting a little soft and it became like pushing a sled. I had a bit of a rage outburst and kind of threw the whole thing about 10' while running. I never told her that's what happened to it.


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> Reminds me of my girlfriend, Bill. Noise cancelling headset, laptop, the list goes on.
> 
> She wants to learn to drive a manual with my car. I told her no way in hell am I replacing that transmission. She wonders why I don't let her touch my stuff. It's like throwing it into a wood chipper.


You need to get you one of those Iowa tractor jockeys. That's what I did and she drives a manual jus fine. (well she's an ahya tractor jockey anyway) And two years ago I bought her a Crescent tool kit for her apartment because all she had for tools was a pair of pliers and a butter knife. She can fix damn near anything in her house herself.

I never in my life figured I could get some by buying a woman a tool set, but I did!


----------



## Wildbill7145

Great. It's worse than I thought. I just tried to get some materials for tomorrow. My van doesn't actually have brakes now. Pedal's so soft it pretty much goes to the floor to actually stop and I'm not sure it'd stop if I was going more than 10Kph.


----------



## Mike2coat

I hate it when I step in some of the homeowners dog poo and then track it up the extension ladder. : /


----------



## DrakeB

Wildbill7145 said:


> Great. It's worse than I thought. I just tried to get some materials for tomorrow. My van doesn't actually have brakes now. Pedal's so soft it pretty much goes to the floor to actually stop and I'm not sure it'd stop if I was going more than 10Kph.


You know how to stop with a clutch, right?


----------



## DrakeB

Mike2coat said:


> I hate it when I step in some of the homeowners dog poo and then track it up the extension ladder. : /


That's a recycled "hate it when".

In every sense of the word.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Mike2coat said:


> I hate it when I step in some of the homeowners dog poo and then track it up the extension ladder. : /


I've heard guys mention this on here several times. I've never done it myself, but being an owner of two dogs I'm quite adept at spotting landmines and either addressing them or tip toeing around them.

In the next few weeks though, I will be working for a really really old woman with two cocker spaniels and a small yard. She hasn't done a poop pick up in years! I might just have to do a raking about 10' out from that side of the house. If it's dried, that works. If not, it doesn't so well.


----------



## daArch

Woodford said:


> You know how to stop with a clutch, right?


It's an automatic and won't shift into reverse :whistling2: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Wildbill7145

Woodford said:


> You know how to stop with a clutch, right?


Automatic. However, my wife's car is a standard. Actually, it's my old car. How's this work? I should at least tell her in case she ever needs to do this.


----------



## daArch

Wildbill7145 said:


> Automatic. However, my wife's car is a standard. Actually, it's my old car. How's this work? I should at least tell her in case she ever needs to do this.


push in the clutch, shift into reverse, and pop the clutch.

Your tranny may need a little work after, but all those broken gear parts will bring the car to a halt :thumbup:


----------



## DrakeB

I forget people drive automatics. Hiss.


----------



## daArch

Woodford said:


> I forget people drive automatics. Hiss.


HEY, I'm an old fart that does automatics now.

After Boston traffic, you finally throw in the towel.

GOD, I can't tell you HOW many clutches I've gone through in my life . . and I've replaced TOO many of them myself. AND automatics with free wheel get MUCH better MPG.


----------



## mattpaints82

I hate when the trim guy i follow decides to go full Rambo on a base board. :gunsmilie::gun_bandana:


----------



## I paint paint

mattpaints82 said:


> I hate when the trim guy i follow decides to go full Rambo on a base board. :gunsmilie::gun_bandana:


Tell him next time he might as well go all the way and install a hurricane strap.


----------



## I paint paint

daArch said:


> HEY, I'm an old fart that does automatics now.
> 
> After Boston traffic, you finally throw in the towel.
> 
> GOD, I can't tell you HOW many clutches I've gone through in my life . . and I've replaced TOO many of them myself. AND *automatics with free wheel* get MUCH better MPG.


What are those? Continuously variable transmissions?

I know of manual trannies, traditional automatics, and now the new CVTs.


----------



## daArch

I paint paint said:


> What are those? Continuously variable transmissions?
> 
> I know of manual trannies, traditional automatics, and now the new CVTs.


Free wheeling is when the car coasts when the foot is off the accelerator, instead of the engine acting as a brake. "Most" automatics do that.

CVT has been around for other applications for some time - machine shops, tractors, etc. When I was thinking of dumping the grocery getter and buying a real car, I quickly researched CVT's because that's what Subaru now has, and I believe also Nissan. (we ended up getting the WW a new smaller car - I'll keep the grocery getter for when we need the space)

CVT makes a lot of sense and is much more fuel efficient. I may wait until it's been refined for autos - although Subaru has a good track record with their innovative drive trains. But they have gotten WAY too trendy.


----------



## I paint paint

daArch said:


> Free wheeling is when the car coasts when the foot is off the accelerator, instead of the engine acting as a brake. "Most" automatics do that.
> 
> You sound like one of these young guns who "hyper miles" their commutes.
> 
> CVT has been around for other applications for some time - machine shops, tractors, etc. When I was thinking of dumping the grocery getter and buying a real car, I quickly researched CVT's because that's what Subaru now has, and I believe also Nissan. (we ended up getting the WW a new smaller car - I'll keep the grocery getter for when we need the space)
> 
> Thanks, didn't know the automakers adopted it from other industries.
> 
> CVT makes a lot of sense and is much more fuel efficient. I may wait until it's been refined for autos - although Subaru has a good track record with their innovative drive trains. But they have gotten WAY too trendy.
> 
> Hey, start the new trend. Make Subies safe for us non-yuppies again!


reply^


----------



## Wildbill7145

Gonna reverse the direction of this thread momentarily.

I love it when a small town mechanic realizes that when you don't have your work van you don't have work. I didn't drop the van off until almost closing time yesterday when the girl at the front desk said it could be a week before they could get at it.

The mechanic recognized the van and got it ready for me by 10am this morning! He put me ahead of everyone else, but told me not to tell anyone he'd done so!

Back in business.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> Gonna reverse the direction of this thread momentarily.
> 
> I love it when a small town mechanic realizes that when you don't have your work van you don't have work. I didn't drop the van off until almost closing time yesterday when the girl at the front desk said it could be a week before they could get at it.
> 
> The mechanic recognized the van and got it ready for me by 10am this morning! He put me ahead of everyone else, but told me not to tell anyone he'd done so!
> 
> Back in business.


 I have a guy like that. Priceless. He's the best mechanic in town and he knows I send him a lot of business.


----------



## SemiproJohn

Wildbill7145 said:


> Gonna reverse the direction of this thread momentarily.
> 
> I love it when a small town mechanic realizes that when you don't have your work van you don't have work. I didn't drop the van off until almost closing time yesterday when the girl at the front desk said it could be a week before they could get at it.
> 
> The mechanic recognized the van and got it ready for me by 10am this morning! He put me ahead of everyone else, but told me not to tell anyone he'd done so!
> 
> Back in business.


That is simply wonderful. That guy helps restore some faith in humanity.


----------



## I paint paint

Wildbill7145 said:


> Gonna reverse the direction of this thread momentarily.
> 
> I love it when a small town mechanic realizes that when you don't have your work van you don't have work. I didn't drop the van off until almost closing time yesterday when the girl at the front desk said it could be a week before they could get at it.
> 
> The mechanic recognized the van and got it ready for me by 10am this morning! He put me ahead of everyone else, but told me not to tell anyone he'd done so!
> 
> Back in business.





SemiproJohn said:


> That is simply wonderful. That guy helps restore some faith in humanity.


 @daArch started a great thread recently just for this type of post, to give us all a sense of balance with regard to our faith in humanity:

http://www.painttalk.com/f14/i-love-when-43738/


----------



## daArch

I paint paint said:


> You sound like one of these young guns who "hyper miles" their commutes.


Yes, I'm a player.

It's funny, my cousin who has taken "driving lessons" (so designated because racing would cancel his insurance) on some of the premier courses in his Boxster is also is into hyper mileaging and we were talking (to the dismay of the wives about who shifts into neutral first at the start of a long decline between our homes and the then were figuring the optimum speed before doing so. 

Gee, no one could tell our mothers were sisters 

The other day, btw, on one of the back rural roads sloping down to the river, I got a solid 1.25 mile coast from a 48 mph start. Awesome. Haven't clocked that long a coast since up in the mountains when I was 18.


----------



## I paint paint

daArch said:


> Yes, I'm a player.
> 
> It's funny, my cousin who has taken "driving lessons" (so designated because racing would cancel his insurance) on some of the premier courses in his Boxster is also is into hyper mileaging and we were talking (to the dismay of the wives about who shifts into neutral first at the start of a long decline between our homes and the then were figuring the optimum speed before doing so.
> 
> Gee, no one could tell our mothers were sisters
> 
> The other day, btw, on one of the back rural roads sloping down to the river, I got a solid 1.25 mile coast from a 48 mph start. Awesome. Haven't clocked that long a coast since up in the mountains when I was 18.


Let the record show I have been on your side each and every time you have protested being called a cheap Yankee in the past.

Which makes this an appropriate time to remind you the difficult position your supporters often find themselves… :whistling2:


----------



## daArch

I paint paint said:


> Let the record show I have been on your side each and every time you have protested being called a cheap Yankee in the past.
> 
> Which makes this an appropriate time to remind you the difficult position your supporters often find themselves… :whistling2:


And I thank you for that continued support and understanding, and there are two factors which will allow you to ethically and morally continue those endeavors:

1) I am FRUGAL and/or THRIFTY which is far different than cheap and miserly :thumbup:

2) I have had a longstanding interest in the conservation of our energy resources, both from environmental and a geo-political viewpoints :yes:

I hope these mitigating factors will allow you to continue your kindly stature. :thumbup1:


----------



## PACman

Driving from San Diego to Las Vegas once, after coming through the pass on I-15 before you get to the Nevada border (and the first of the casinos) I coasted for almost 40 minutes with a 105 mph start.


----------



## I paint paint

daArch said:


> And I thank you for that continued support and understanding, and there are two factors which will allow you to ethically and morally continue those endeavors:
> 
> 1) I am FRUGAL and/or THRIFTY which is far different than cheap and miserly :thumbup:
> 
> 2) I have had a longstanding interest in the conservation of our energy resources, both from environmental and a geo-political viewpoints :yes:
> 
> I hope these mitigating factors will allow you to continue your kindly stature. :thumbup1:



I pinch pennies.

I hug trees.

I paint paint.

:yes:


----------



## I paint paint

Proalliance coatings said:


> Driving from San Diego to Las Vegas once, after coming through the pass on I-15 before you get to the Nevada border (and the first of the casinos) I coasted for almost 40 minutes with a 105 mph start.


At 3:00am?


----------



## PACman

I paint paint said:


> At 3:00am?


No. Early afternoon. But it was a weekday so the road was pretty clear of tourist buses. Nice long downhill slope from the pass to a valley. I'm talking a looooong downslope. Anyone who has ever driven up the 15 to Vegas probably knows where I'm talking about.
It was a rental car. And someone passed me in a caddy.


----------



## PACman

I never ever tell my 3:00 am vegas stories. Or my Tijuana stories.


----------



## DrakeB

Proalliance coatings said:


> No. Early afternoon. But it was a weekday so the road was pretty clear of tourist buses. Nice long downhill slope from the pass to a valley. I'm talking a looooong downslope. Anyone who has ever driven up the 15 to Vegas probably knows where I'm talking about.
> It was a rental car. And someone passed me in a caddy.


As Top Gear likes to remind us, there's no car in the world faster than a rental.


----------



## Gough

Woodford said:


> As Top Gear likes to remind us, there's no car in the world faster than a rental.


"Drive it like it's stolen."


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> As Top Gear likes to remind us, there's no car in the world faster than a rental.


true. Even when it's a box stock Altima!


----------



## DrakeB

Altimas actually have a decent engine in 'em. That Nissan 3 liter/3.5 liter V6 is really fantastic.


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> Altimas actually have a decent engine in 'em. That Nissan 3 liter/3.5 liter V6 is really fantastic.


It was pretty quick. pretty decent handling also. Ugly ass pee green color though.


----------



## Andrew_Krajewski

I hate being blinded by satin/ semi gloss paint while having to work in the sun.

I hate forgetting a empty 5 gal bucket and having to buy one for $2

I hate leaving a painted brush in a plastic bag in my truck in freezing cold temps, similar to a dry brush it will never return to its former glory. 

I hate painting an exterior in December in Chicago. 

I hate painting exteriors in May and June in Chicago... any other parts of the country want some rain? cough cough California? 

I hate the transition from becoming a painter to owning a painting business.

I hate College Pro Painters.

I hate going into the ben moore store and not being treated like a contractor... maybe they know I'm loyal to Sherwin??

I hate wallpaper glue.

I love Behr.


----------



## PRC

Andrew_Krajewski said:


> I hate being blinded by satin/ semi gloss paint while having to work in the sun.
> 
> I hate forgetting a empty 5 gal bucket and having to buy one for $2
> 
> I hate leaving a painted brush in a plastic bag in my truck in freezing cold temps, similar to a dry brush it will never return to its former glory.
> 
> I hate painting an exterior in December in Chicago.
> 
> I hate painting exteriors in May and June in Chicago... any other parts of the country want some rain? cough cough California?
> 
> I hate the transition from becoming a painter to owning a painting business.
> 
> I hate College Pro Painters.
> 
> I hate going into the ben moore store and not being treated like a contractor... maybe they know I'm loyal to Sherwin??
> 
> I hate wallpaper glue.
> 
> I love Behr.


An informative first post. Welcome


----------



## I paint paint

Andrew_Krajewski said:


> I hate being blinded by satin/ semi gloss paint while having to work in the sun.
> 
> *I hate forgetting a empty 5 gal bucket and having to buy one for $2*
> 
> I hate leaving a painted brush in a plastic bag in my truck in freezing cold temps, similar to a dry brush it will never return to its former glory.
> 
> I hate painting an exterior in December in Chicago.
> 
> I hate painting exteriors in May and June in Chicago... any other parts of the country want some rain? cough cough California?
> 
> I hate the transition from becoming a painter to owning a painting business.
> 
> I hate College Pro Painters.
> 
> I hate going into the ben moore store and not being treated like a contractor... maybe they know I'm loyal to Sherwin??
> 
> I hate wallpaper glue.
> 
> *I love Behr.*



We knew you were loyal to Home Depot at the top. It's the only place in Chicago that sell's 'em for that low a price.

Didn't need you to confirm it at the bottom.


----------



## chrisn

Andrew_Krajewski said:


> I hate being blinded by satin/ semi gloss paint while having to work in the sun.
> 
> I hate forgetting a empty 5 gal bucket and having to buy one for $2
> 
> I hate leaving a painted brush in a plastic bag in my truck in freezing cold temps, similar to a dry brush it will never return to its former glory.
> 
> I hate painting an exterior in December in Chicago.
> 
> I hate painting exteriors in May and June in Chicago... any other parts of the country want some rain? cough cough California?
> 
> I hate the transition from becoming a painter to owning a painting business.
> 
> I hate College Pro Painters.
> 
> I hate going into the ben moore store and not being treated like a contractor... maybe they know I'm loyal to Sherwin??
> 
> I hate wallpaper glue.:no:
> 
> I love Behr.[/QUOTE]
> 
> PASTE
> 
> now that's grounds for dismissal


----------



## DrakeB

Andrew_Krajewski said:


> I hate being blinded by satin/ semi gloss paint while having to work in the sun.
> 
> I hate forgetting a empty 5 gal bucket and having to buy one for $2
> 
> I hate leaving a painted brush in a plastic bag in my truck in freezing cold temps, similar to a dry brush it will never return to its former glory.
> 
> I hate painting an exterior in December in Chicago.
> 
> I hate painting exteriors in May and June in Chicago... any other parts of the country want some rain? cough cough California?
> 
> I hate the transition from becoming a painter to owning a painting business.
> 
> I hate College Pro Painters.
> 
> I hate going into the ben moore store and not being treated like a contractor... maybe they know I'm loyal to Sherwin??
> 
> I hate wallpaper glue.
> 
> I love Behr.


I think PaintersUnite is gonna like this guy.


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> Andrew_Krajewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate being blinded by satin/ semi gloss paint while having to work in the sun.
> 
> I hate forgetting a empty 5 gal bucket and having to buy one for $2
> 
> I hate leaving a painted brush in a plastic bag in my truck in freezing cold temps, similar to a dry brush it will never return to its former glory.
> 
> I hate painting an exterior in December in Chicago.
> 
> I hate painting exteriors in May and June in Chicago... any other parts of the country want some rain? cough cough California?
> 
> I hate the transition from becoming a painter to owning a painting business.
> 
> I hate College Pro Painters.
> 
> I hate going into the ben moore store and not being treated like a contractor... maybe they know I'm loyal to Sherwin??
> 
> I hate wallpaper glue.:no:
> 
> I love Behr.[/QUOTE]
> 
> PASTE
> 
> now that's grounds for dismissal
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mean adhesium?
Click to expand...


----------



## PACman

Ok I'm confused. 
someone hates College Painters, understandable.
But they love Behr. 
again confused.

It that a haiku?


----------



## PaintersUnite

Woodford said:


> I think PaintersUnite is gonna like this guy.


I hate woodford for being woodford :jester:
I hate daArch for hating on the poor behr :jester:
I hate Gough for hating me :jester:
I hate chrisn for being like a buzzard and always picking at me :jester:
I hate every time this thread resurfaces :jester:
I hate Ole for creating this thread :jester:
I hate, I hate I hate! :whistling2:

I would love to see this hate thread closed!

Signed: *Herman Munster*


----------



## daArch

PaintersUnite said:


> I hate woodford for being woodford :jester:
> I hate daArch for hating on the poor behr :jester:
> I hate Gough for hating me :jester:
> I hate chrisn for being like a buzzard and always picking at me :jester:
> I hate every time this thread resurfaces :jester:
> I hate Ole for creating this thread :jester:
> I hate, I hate I hate! :whistling2:
> 
> I would love to see this hate thread closed!
> 
> Signed: *Herman Munster*


thank you AJ


----------



## Damon T

Where's the love?!


----------



## chrisn

PaintersUnite said:


> I hate woodford for being woodford :jester:
> I hate daArch for hating on the poor behr :jester:
> I hate Gough for hating me :jester:
> I hate chrisn for being like a buzzard and always picking at me :jester:
> I hate every time this thread resurfaces :jester:
> I hate Ole for creating this thread :jester:
> I hate, I hate I hate! :whistling2:
> 
> I would love to see this hate thread closed!
> 
> Signed: *Herman Munster*


ok:thumbsup:


----------



## I paint paint

Damon T said:


> Where's the love?!


It is in rather short supply, right here:

http://www.painttalk.com/f14/i-love-when-43738/


----------



## daArch

I hate reviewing past decades of jobs - weeding out paper work.


As I quickly scan them I recall some that went REALLY well, had great rapport with the HO, comments that there are more rooms in the near future, and never heard from again.

And then there are some that I felt were sub par, fraught with difficulty and mistakes, not worthy of a dog house, yet the HO kept having me return for more. 

Ah, the ghosts of jobs past haunt one into the future.


----------



## I paint paint

daArch said:


> I hate reviewing past decades of jobs - weeding out paper work.
> 
> 
> As I quickly scan them I recall some that went REALLY well, had great rapport with the HO, comments that there are more rooms in the near future, and never heard from again.
> 
> And then there are some that I felt were sub par, fraught with difficulty and mistakes, not worthy of a dog house, yet the HO kept having me return for more.
> 
> Ah, the ghosts of jobs past haunt one into the future.


I think people come to PT with product spec or business peculiarity questions.

I think they stay because of posts like that.^ Once here, they discover there are so many other contractors out there who feel and have experienced the same things they do.

Thank you Arch. It's nice not going through professional life as an island.

I know a lot of other OMS feel the same.


----------



## PACman

PaintersUnite said:


> I hate woodford for being woodford :jester:
> I hate daArch for hating on the poor behr :jester:
> I hate Gough for hating me :jester:
> I hate chrisn for being like a buzzard and always picking at me :jester:
> I hate every time this thread resurfaces :jester:
> I hate Ole for creating this thread :jester:
> I hate, I hate I hate! :whistling2:
> 
> I would love to see this hate thread closed!
> 
> Signed: *Herman Munster*


I hate that I feel totally disrespected because I'm not on this list. Me being one of the top posters in this thread and all.


----------



## journeymanPainter

I have a feeling that the banned hammer might come a swinging


----------



## CApainter

I just want to be part of the historic page 100. Good job Ole!


----------



## I paint paint

journeymanPainter said:


> I have a feeling that the banned hammer might come a swinging


Nah, his post was literally in jest. As evidence of all the jester emoticons.

Taken as such, it's all light-hearted fun.


EDIT: Dammit. I thought I was going to be the one to turn the odometer to 101!


----------



## DrakeB

Well hell, now that I know we can say anything about people as long as we put the jester smiley behind it...:jester:


----------



## daArch

CApainter said:


> I just want to be part of the historic page 100. Good job Ole!





I paint paint said:


> EDIT: Dammit. I thought I was going to be the one to turn the odometer to 101!



I have my Control Panel options set to 40 posts per page, so I'm still on page 50 :thumbup:


----------



## PACman

Just in case


----------



## PACman

No one noticed


----------



## PACman

this thread


----------



## PACman

Is 2000 posts long! Go Me!


----------



## Gough

_Pyracantha spp._, also known as firethorn....


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> _Pyracantha spp._, also known as firethorn....


Well yeah! Who doesn't hate Pyracantha ssp.?

I have a nice Crataegus oxyacantha in my yard if you want to see some thorns! Some are almost 4 inches long!


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when my exterior season is turning into a disaster because we can't get more than one day in a row where it's not raining and on the days it isn't raining it's so humid that nothing is drying out.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when my exterior season is turning into a disaster because we can't get more than one day in a row where it's not raining and on the days it isn't raining it's so humid that nothing is drying out.


It's been that way here too. Just got done pouring rain and it was supposed to be a 30% chance today.
I brushed out some Marquee S/g around 10:30 and it's still so wet I could probably write in it with my pinky.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Proalliance coatings said:


> It's been that way here too. Just got done pouring rain and it was supposed to be a 30% chance today.
> I brushed out some Marquee S/g around 10:30 and it's still so wet I could probably write in it with my pinky.


It's painful. I check the weather for the next day every night before I go to bed, then every morning as soon as I get up using 4 different websites and 2 different radar sources. They're all becoming useless to me.

I just keep dragging all my crap out of my van to put in a few hours only to stop when I'm pretty sure things are about to turn sour. Then drag all my crap back to my van.

I've got a few smaller interior jobs lined up. I'm considering just putting all the exterior on hold for a while in hopes that we just get a few big stretches of good weather further on into the summer. Problem is I've got a poopload of exterior to finish and I feel like I have to keep plugging away at it.


----------



## PaintersUnite

journeymanPainter said:


> I have a feeling that the banned hammer might come a swinging


Hey, anything goes.... It's a hate thread.

BTW - I hate your mustache! :jester:


----------



## PaintersUnite

Proalliance coatings said:


> I hate that I feel totally disrespected because I'm not on this list. Me being one of the top posters in this thread and all.


Anyone that has a Porsche, is ok in my book. Even if it's a 1992 model with a little rust. ha :jester:


----------



## PaintersUnite

I hate when I get blamed for the other painters (from days gone by), sloppy work. 

Got a complaint last week after painting some exterior windows. 
"please get the paint off of our deck" "the deck is new"! :blink:
Call me crazy, but it looks like aged caulk, that has been there for years.


----------



## DrakeB

Proalliance coatings said:


> It's been that way here too. Just got done pouring rain and it was supposed to be a 30% chance today.
> I brushed out some Marquee S/g around 10:30 and it's still so wet I could probably write in it with my pinky.


Same deal here; every other day it's raining. Not much going for exteriors.


----------



## PACman

PaintersUnite said:


> Anyone that has a Porsche, is ok in my book. Even if it's a 1992 model with a little rust. ha :jester:


The sad part is that the only place it has any rust is where some idiot didn't realize that it has jack pads on it, and if you don't use them while jacking you can poke the jack through the sheet metal. Nice rusty hole in the front left fender. Only spot of rust on the whole car. Easy fix, but to do it correctly means I would have to paint the whole car, and it is still the original paint. It's only original once, and I intend to keep it that way. I've been looking for a fender in black for several years, but it sure seems like that left front fender is some kind of magnet for damage or something. Every one I have found is worse then the one that's on it.

I could just get another color fender that's in good shape, but then I would have to paint it and needing black it would stick out against the original paint.

I could actually order a nice factory primed new old stock fender direct from Porsche. $1900.00 delivered. For a pretty small fender. Insane.

Other than that one spot, some stitching on the drivers seat, and a badly cracked dash it's in excellent shape. And to get the dash out you have to take out the windshield. In fact, to replace the heater core you have to take the windshield out.


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> The sad part is that the only place it has any rust is where some idiot didn't realize that it has jack pads on it, and if you don't use them while jacking you can poke the jack through the sheet metal. Nice rusty hole in the front left fender. Only spot of rust on the whole car. Easy fix, but to do it correctly means I would have to paint the whole car, and it is still the original paint. It's only original once, and I intend to keep it that way. I've been looking for a fender in black for several years, but it sure seems like that left front fender is some kind of magnet for damage or something. Every one I have found is worse then the one that's on it.
> 
> I could just get another color fender that's in good shape, but then I would have to paint it and needing black it would stick out against the original paint.
> 
> I could actually order a nice factory primed new old stock fender direct from Porsche. $1900.00 delivered. For a pretty small fender. Insane.
> 
> Other than that one spot, some stitching on the drivers seat, and a badly cracked dash it's in excellent shape. And to get the dash out you have to take out the windshield. In fact, to replace the heater core you have to take the windshield out.


But other than that, it's mint :whistling2:


----------



## journeymanPainter

PaintersUnite said:


> Hey, anything goes.... It's a hate thread.
> 
> BTW - I hate your mustache! :jester:


The mustache only lasted 5 mins. It was to freak out the wife....It worked


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> But other than that, it's mint :whistling2:


It runs great. That's where I have put the money into it so far. I bought it to drive it.


----------



## Damon T

Proalliance coatings said:


> It's been that way here too. Just got done pouring rain and it was supposed to be a 30% chance today.
> I brushed out some Marquee S/g around 10:30 and it's still so wet I could probably write in it with my pinky.



Upper 80's and sunny for weeks here in Seattle. Weird! No rain in sight. Global warming has been good to us. Seattle is the new CA.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Damon T said:


> Upper 80's and sunny for weeks here in Seattle. Weird! No rain in sight. Global warming has been good to us. Seattle is the new CA.


Cold, damp, raining and foggy here. In honour of Canada Day, I've already seen people wearing toques today.

I can't believe this is July 1.


----------



## jason123

I'm out in shorts and a tshirt, bill. Seems fine here for Canada day.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> Cold, damp, raining and foggy here. In honour of Canada Day, I've already seen people wearing toques today.
> 
> I can't believe this is July 1.


For some of our non-Canadian speaking members, that is a winter hat.


----------



## Gough

Damon T said:


> Upper 80's and sunny for weeks here in Seattle. Weird! No rain in sight. Global warming has been good to us. Seattle is the new CA.


Until the fires start....

Over on the east side, it feels more like early August than 
the first of July.


----------



## DrakeB

Cool and raining here. So much for the exterior work.


----------



## PACman

I think there might be about a 4 hour window to paint exteriors this afternoon where I am. Believe me, it's tough on us retailers also.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Proalliance coatings said:


> I think there might be about a 4 hour window to paint exteriors this afternoon where I am. Believe me, it's tough on us retailers also.


I was just in the paint shop I use whining about the weather. Woman who works there said all the other painters are in the same boat, but HOs are just not worrying about it at all and are just piling on paint and deck stain.

It's driving her crazy as she keeps telling people to wait, but they get frustrated and are saying "we've waited long enough!"

There is no long enough. You either have acceptable conditions or you don't.


----------



## daArch

Wildbill7145 said:


> I was just in the paint shop I use whining about the weather. Woman who works there said all the other painters are in the same boat, but HOs are just not worrying about it at all and are just piling on paint and deck stain.
> 
> It's driving her crazy as she keeps telling people to wait, but they get frustrated and are saying "we've waited long enough!"
> 
> There is no long enough. You either have acceptable conditions or you don't.


Yah gotta love those who are willing to bet against mother nature and chemistry.


OH and in honor of C-eh-n-eh-d-eh D-eh, and your toques, may I present this oldie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Jm4LoOaAWI

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> Yah gotta love those who are willing to bet against mother nature and chemistry.
> 
> 
> OH and in honor of C-eh-n-eh-d-eh D-eh, and your toques, may I present this oldie
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Jm4LoOaAWI
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


that's beauty, eh!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

I hate when it finally gets nice enough to paint outside and all of a sudden, it gets too hot. 

I hate working 100 hrs/wk when it's nearly 100 everyday. 

I hate going to a store during lunch and the cashier is complaining how hot it is cuz the AC only cools the store to 70.


----------



## Gough

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I hate when it finally gets nice enough to paint outside and all of a sudden, it gets too hot.
> 
> I hate working 100 hrs/wk when it's nearly 100 everyday.
> 
> I hate going to a store during lunch and the cashier is complaining how hot it is cuz the AC only cools the store to 70.


:thumbup:There's been no middle ground this season. For the first time in a long time, it got hot as soon as the rain stopped.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Gough said:


> :thumbup:There's been no middle ground this season. For the first time in a long time, it got hot as soon as the rain stopped.



Yep. Takes a bit longer to acclimate when we go from one extreme to the other. Getting easier though, as long as I don't take a break or lunch anywhere with AC. If i do, as soon as I step outside, the heat wave hits me and I think to myself, "how the hell have I been working in this all day?"


----------



## PACman

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Yep. Takes a bit longer to acclimate when we go from one extreme to the other. Getting easier though, as long as I don't take a break or lunch anywhere with AC. If i do, as soon as I step outside, the heat wave hits me and I think to myself, "how the hell have I been working in this all day?"


I have the same basic problem in Vegas going from one casino to the other. "Screw it! I staying here!".


----------



## Wildbill7145

I've never had this happen before. Doing a small amount of exterior for an elderly woman. Just wanted to finish off the last window this morning. Get there at 8am, get all set up. She knew I was coming.

She comes out and says I'll have to come back later in the day as her son has come to visit her at the cottage and he likes to sleep in late. He's sleeping in the bedroom with the window in question.

My jaw hits the floor. I say "you're kidding." She outright refuses to let me finish this off as he doesn't come to visit her often and she doesn't want his slumber to be disturbed. She's been so nice to deal with up until this morning and everything's been going well. I'm speechless. I pack up and leave. I couldn't even tell her when I'd come back.

Couldn't really kick up too much of a fuss as this particular neighbourhood of cottages are a tightnit group of old folks who've given me a boatload of work over the past couple of years and referrals to others around town. I know they all talk to each other. I'm still kind of in shock.

This year of bizzaroworld just isn't changing course.


----------



## daArch

Funny how she's making such a fuss about not seeing her precious very ofetn yet enables him to sleep all day. Spell M-A-N-I-P-U-L-A-T-I-V-E for her


----------



## Wildbill7145

daArch said:


> Funny how she's making such a fuss about not seeing her precious very ofetn yet enables him to sleep all day. Spell M-A-N-I-P-U-L-A-T-I-V-E for her


I should have known something like this was going to happen when I saw how she takes care of her Bichon Frise with little pink ribbons attached to it's head. She gives the thing Balderson aged cheddar for snacks. The dog apparently turns up it's nose at any lesser grade of cheese.

If/when I do go back there, I should bring my boy Ace along and let him meet her precious.


----------



## PACman

I hate when I have three customers in before noon that expect to get their decks "done" for the Fourth. It is tomorrow people! The same as every other year! One person actually expects to get all the Deckover off and the deck re-stained today. What has our world come too?


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've never had this happen before. Doing a small amount of exterior for an elderly woman. Just wanted to finish off the last window this morning. Get there at 8am, get all set up. She knew I was coming.
> 
> She comes out and says I'll have to come back later in the day as her son has come to visit her at the cottage and he likes to sleep in late. He's sleeping in the bedroom with the window in question.
> 
> My jaw hits the floor. I say "you're kidding." She outright refuses to let me finish this off as he doesn't come to visit her often and she doesn't want his slumber to be disturbed. She's been so nice to deal with up until this morning and everything's been going well. I'm speechless. I pack up and leave. I couldn't even tell her when I'd come back.
> 
> Couldn't really kick up too much of a fuss as this particular neighbourhood of cottages are a tightnit group of old folks who've given me a boatload of work over the past couple of years and referrals to others around town. I know they all talk to each other. I'm still kind of in shock.
> 
> This year of bizzaroworld just isn't changing course.


I honestly think that leap second a few days ago did it.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I should have known something like this was going to happen when I saw how she takes care of her Bichon Frise with little pink ribbons attached to it's head. She gives the thing Balderson aged cheddar for snacks. The dog apparently turns up it's nose at any lesser grade of cheese.
> 
> If/when I do go back there, I should bring my boy Ace along and let him meet her precious.


She isn't from Quebec City by chance is she?


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> I hate when I have three customers in before noon that expect to get their decks "done" for the Fourth. It is tomorrow people! The same as every other year! One person actually expects to get all the Deckover off and the deck re-stained today. What has our world come too?



blame the interwebs for the instant gratification mentality.


----------



## RH

daArch said:


> blame the interwebs for the instant gratification mentality.


I blame the DIY shows that show morons achieving what is portrayed as professional level results - all in a matter of minutes.


----------



## SemiproJohn

RH said:


> I blame the DIY shows that show morons achieving what is portrayed as professional level results - all in a matter of minutes.


And those inane commercials that show yuppie-types wearing nice clothing while rolling part of a wall in that idiotic W motion. Of course, nobody is ever seen cutting in with a brush. And within 30 seconds, the idea is conveyed that a gallon of Marquee one-coated with only a roller, and an hour or two, and anyone can paint a large room with high-quality results.


----------



## slinger58

Wildbill7145 said:


> I should have known something like this was going to happen when I saw how she takes care of her Bichon Frise with little pink ribbons attached to it's head. She gives the thing Balderson aged cheddar for snacks. The dog apparently turns up it's nose at any lesser grade of cheese.
> 
> If/when I do go back there, I should bring my boy Ace along and let him meet her precious.


Yup, that looks like a Mal saying "Mornin' Sweetheart!". lol


----------



## jprefect

Ugh. I hate it when I didn't close my tailgate properly, and the liners and naps I just bought go a-tumbling off to parts unknown, and I have to crawl back to the paint store with my tail (securely) between my legs. 
. . . at least it wasn't PAINT!


----------



## DrakeB

jprefect said:


> Ugh. I hate it when I didn't close my tailgate properly, and the liners and naps I just bought go a-tumbling off to parts unknown, and I have to crawl back to the paint store with my tail (securely) between my legs.
> . . . at least it wasn't PAINT!


Ironically, that goes on my "I love it when..." list. At least, it would if you were in my area


----------



## Scannell Painting

Hate when 4 different jobs rained out in 3 states with lift rentals just sitting for 4 days straight


----------



## Wildbill7145

Scannell Painting said:


> Hate when 4 different jobs rained out in 3 states with lift rentals just sitting for 4 days straight


I was going to whine on here about hornets all over me all day long. But I think I'll just shut up after reading that. Wow. How much $/day?


----------



## Scannell Painting

Wildbill7145 said:


> I was going to whine on here about hornets all over me all day long. But I think I'll just shut up after reading that. Wow. How much $/day?


Yea the idle lifts hurt but the real $$$ grabber is OT. All jobs on deadline with no additional days added for weather.


----------



## Seth The Painter

Guys don't bungee the paint properly or put a lid on tight. This is how I started my day today.


----------



## CApainter

Let it dry. It'll peel right up.


----------



## daArch

CApainter said:


> Let it dry. It'll peel right up.


Doesn't look very appealing to me


----------



## PACman

I hate when on what is supposed to be the hottest day of the year so far, I come in to the store and I have no air conditioning and half my lights don't work. Probably lost a phase. The worst part is that the computers and the shakers still work so I don't have a good excuse to close.


----------



## Wildbill7145

PACman said:


> I hate when on what is supposed to be the hottest day of the year so far, I come in to the store and I have no air conditioning and half my lights don't work. Probably lost a phase. The worst part is that the computers and the shakers still work so I don't have a good excuse to close.


Radio just said we're getting the hottest day of the summer here too. At least you're inside. I've been outside for a few hours already piling on oil Sikkens with my fingers getting stuck together while being eaten by mosquitoes.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> Radio just said we're getting the hottest day of the summer here too. At least you're inside. I've been outside for a few hours already piling on oil Sikkens with my fingers getting stuck together while being eaten by mosquitoes.


Yeah those mosquitoes get pretty bad when the thermometer (thermometre?) hits 60deg. (F). Lol. But I get the point! That's why I don't paint professionally. I hate the heat.


----------



## PACman

PACman said:


> I have to bump this post yet again. I did 4 matches for a decorator to use in her new home she is building. GC and painter are all go for using California instead of Ben Moore (sorry woodford). Find out today that the decorator took my sample cans 20 miles to a hardware store to get them made in Aura and bought as much paint as they had of what she needed for the entire 6000 sq,ft. house. Now, they don't have anyone that can eye match, in fact I doubt if they have anyone that is in the paint department at all until 10 or 11 in the morning. The reason I left that store is that they never let me stay in the paint department and they had me unload trucks and all sorts of stuff all day. they were always calling me away even if there were customers in the department and looking at color samples. I know for a fact that the local university and all of the painters in that town won't buy from them because I was never in the department when they needed paint That's why I left to start my own store.
> 
> Then to have this uppity bitch do this because one of the samples I made didn't match the color card perfectly is a total slap in the face. I've worked with decorators from all over California from Beverly Hills to La Jolla, and each one of them said I had the best color eye they had seen. I understood perfectly when they said a color was too cold or
> too warm or too dull or too whatever cockamamie name they had for it. And to have someone pull this **** to use Ben Moore is bull****! (again no offense woodford- not knocking the paint just the decorator).
> 
> Now The GC is pissed off, and I don't want to say anything because I can still keep his business. The only way I have to vent is on painttalk!
> 
> Maybe after work i'll see if I can get kicked out of Home Depot,That'll cheer me up.


I just gotta do an update on this! (sorry paintersunite). The painter on this job just came in to tell me he thinks every door on this job is going to need replaced. He sprayed Advance on the trim (per homeowner request) with no problems. This weekend he sprayed all the doors (pre-primed MDF) With Advance and when he went to check them out this morning, all the MDF "grain" was popping. In fact he said that along the edges of the doors the MDF was puffed up almost a quarter of an inch! The sales literature for the doors said they could be topcoated with "any" waterbased paint without any additional primer needed. Of course we all know Advance wasn't the issue here but the colored water they used as a primer was. Anyhow as bad as I feel for the painter, ( he's pretty cool with the problem as it obviously isn't anything he did), I feel like saying SUCK IT to the decorator! KARMA IS A BIOTCH! But I am damn glad I didn't sell her the paint now, because you know dang well she'd be coming after me with her fangs and claws out to pay for those doors. I knew at the time something was going to go wrong on this job.


----------



## DrakeB

MDF says it all


----------



## PACman

DrakeB said:


> MDF says it all


Yeah no kidding. She went with BM basically because it was the most expensive paint she could buy locally and then she turns around and gets MDF doors. Wth?


----------



## daArch

PACman said:


> Yeah no kidding. She went with BM basically because it was the most expensive paint she could buy locally and then she turns around and gets MDF doors. Wth?


That's not even polishing a turd, that's Gilding a Loaf.


----------



## slinger58

Holy Crap!?


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> That's not even polishing a turd, that's Gilding a Loaf.


So is this going to be your new muse now that you are retired? Golden turd art?


----------



## Wildbill7145

A customer I painted for about 5 years ago has called me at least 6 times since asking if I could start doing some painting for them TOMORROW, and she always calls during the busy season. I've explained to her that she needs to give more notice, but she just doesn't get it. Just did it again today by email asking if I could start this afternoon as they're going away for the weekend. She sent the email at 2PM. Lol, must be an emergency paint job.

The deal is, they want you painting when they aren't there because she's the most overprotective parent I've ever met. She won't even open the door when you come back to get your cheque because there might be paint fumes on your clothes that might enter the house and affect her child. She tapes the cheque to the front door. I feel kind of bad for their kid. It's growing up in a bubble.


----------



## woodcoyote

Wildbill7145 said:


> Just did it again today by email asking if I could start this afternoon as they're going away for the weekend. She sent the email at 2PM. Lol, must be an emergency paint job.


Good. Charge her $500 or $1,000 more than usual and tell her you can jump on it quick! Have the guys work over time, they make more money and so do you. Lol 

Sounds too high? The next available open slot of time is next Thursday. But of course you have 2 or 3 other people so therefore to ensure a time slot you'll need to take a 10% down payment. 

Try that. Should do the trick for that lady.


----------



## daArch

Wildbill7145 said:


> A customer I painted for about 5 years ago has called me at least 6 times since asking if I could start doing some painting for them TOMORROW, and she always calls during the busy season. I've explained to her that she needs to give more notice, but she just doesn't get it. Just did it again today by email asking if I could start this afternoon as they're going away for the weekend. She sent the email at 2PM. Lol, must be an emergency paint job.
> 
> The deal is, they want you painting when they aren't there because she's the most overprotective parent I've ever met. She won't even open the door when you come back to get your cheque because there might be paint fumes on your clothes that might enter the house and affect her child. She tapes the cheque to the front door. I feel kind of bad for their kid. It's growing up in a bubble.


Bill, it ain't the fumes she's worried about, she's afraid the kids'll catch "painteritis" - she thinks her kids will grow up to be painters if they get too close to one, and we all know how debasing that can be to a parent. :whistling2:


----------



## CApainter

daArch said:


> Bill, it ain't the fumes she's worried about, she's afraid the kids'll catch "painteritis" - she thinks her kids will grow up to be painters if they get too close to one, and we all know how debasing that can be to a parent. :whistling2:



Well given all the lead scare out there, I really can't blame her.


----------



## epretot

I hate when members talk poorly about this thread.


----------



## slinger58

epretot said:


> I hate when members talk poorly about this thread.


I agree. It's like dissing _Tom Sawyer_. :wink:


----------



## I paint paint

epretot said:


> I hate when members talk poorly about this thread.


Who? Where?

What did I miss?


----------



## PACman

This thread is a modern day american classic.


----------



## DrakeB

slinger58 said:


> I agree. It's like dissing _Tom Sawyer_. :wink:


The book or the song? Not that they're not both great...


I hate it when this thread gets neglected.

I hate it when I order a $ 3,000 triple wide window, it's damaged in shipping, the contractors install it anyways, I offer to repair it, the contractor convinces the home owner that they should get a new one instead of repair the out of sight damage, the project gets pushed back a month waiting on shipping, and then the window company ships the two outside window units and not the middle one.

I'm sure there will be more to this rant, I just haven't gotten there yet.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I'm painting for a farmer, who's neighbour is a pig farmer.

Day one when I go to leave for the day some strange combo of customer mowing his grass and doing something in a field close by results in my van smelling like someone hid a brick of pot in it! Really good hydro from the smell! I search everywhere, nothing. Thankfully it eventually went away.

Day two when I go to leave and my van is covered with cluster flies. I open the door and find them everywhere inside too! Drive home is a nightmare of swatting at flies that just keep buzzing all over the place.


----------



## daArch

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I'm painting for a farmer, who's neighbour is a pig farmer.
> 
> Day one when I go to leave for the day some strange combo of customer mowing his grass and doing something in a field close by results in my van smelling like someone hid a brick of pot in it! Really good hydro from the smell! I search everywhere, nothing. Thankfully it eventually went away.
> 
> Day two when I go to leave and my van is covered with cluster flies. I open the door and find them everywhere inside too! Drive home is a nightmare of swatting at flies that just keep buzzing all over the place.



Just remember the output of that pig farm


----------



## Wildbill7145

daArch said:


> Just remember the output of that pig farm


True enough, I was just panicking on day one when my van smelled like pot (there isn't and never has been any in this particular van). Let's just say I made sure not to break the speed limit or fail to signal on the way home.

Edit: Forgot to add this link to the potatoe, bacon cheddar tart.








http://chefmichaelsmith.com/video/potato-bacon-cheddar-tart/


----------



## RH

I hate when I come in after a retexturing job and the guy who did it (presumably a professional) managed to leave a gap about two inches long at the bottom of a new electrical box cutout. I mean c'mon… that would be like me leaving a big spot on a wall or ceiling that I didn't bother to paint and just walking away and leaving it. He also didn't bother to even remove the toilet tank lid so he could texture down further or remove the towel bar supports so the current round ones don't leave a footprint consisting of no texture.

DO YOUR FRICKEN' JOB YOU LAZY HACK SO I DON'T HAVE TO!!!


----------



## daArch

RH said:


> I hate when I come in after a retexturing job and the guy who did it (presumably a professional) managed to leave a gap about two inches long at the bottom of a new electrical box cutout. I mean c'mon… that would be like me leaving a big spot on a wall or ceiling that I didn't bother to paint and just walking away and leaving it. He also didn't bother to even remove the toilet tank lid so he could texture down further or remove the towel bar supports so the current round ones don't leave a footprint consisting of no texture.
> 
> DO YOUR FRICKEN' JOB YOU LAZY HACK SO I DON'T HAVE TO!!!


Don't blame him, his father was a sparky :whistling2:


----------



## DrakeB

I hate it when it's storming outside but there's no one else on PT to distract me from the lack of customers.


----------



## PACman

DrakeB said:


> I hate it when it's storming outside but there's no one else on PT to distract me from the lack of customers.


I'm here but i don't know for how long! It's a perfect day here. But i'll see those storms in a couple of days.

Might I suggest some product research? Go to www.snottape.com and tell me what you think.


----------



## DrakeB

PACman said:


> I'm here but i don't know for how long! It's a perfect day here. But i'll see those storms in a couple of days.
> 
> Might I suggest some product research? Go to www.snottape.com and tell me what you think.


Interesting. I wonder if it makes the same kind of barrier that the frog tapes do. I know the frog tape reacts to moisture; I wonder how easily this stuff pulls off, though. Wouldn't mind a sample of it to try out and compare.

Unrelated to the product, they have a really fantastic website. Simple, elegant, no clutter at all. Lot of people could learn from that.


----------



## PACman

DrakeB said:


> Interesting. I wonder if it makes the same kind of barrier that the frog tapes do. I know the frog tape reacts to moisture; I wonder how easily this stuff pulls off, though. Wouldn't mind a sample of it to try out and compare.
> 
> Unrelated to the product, they have a really fantastic website. Simple, elegant, no clutter at all. Lot of people could learn from that.


yeah I noticed that website design. Pretty nice. I may show it to my site admin. 
I mat e-mail them and see if I can get a sample. I don't know who you get your sundries through, but Lancaster carries it. PM me if you want the 800#.


----------



## DrakeB

Most everything I get comes through my hardware distributor (boo hiss) Orgill. They have pretty decent programs, but super slow to pick up new products sometimes. Other stuff I get direct from manufacturer like these (http://www.proroller.com/).


----------



## PACman

I hate when I'm late getting opened because my car wouldn't start in the Menard's parking lot! I feel dirty.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> I hate when I'm late getting opened because my car wouldn't start in the Menard's parking lot! I feel dirty.


I can think of a worse parking lot to be stranded in... :whistling2:


----------



## DrakeB

PACman said:


> I hate when I'm late getting opened because my car wouldn't start in the Menard's parking lot! I feel dirty.


Did you see Menards paint now has "no prep no primer" actually on the label now? If bad advertising was like poker (and it is, have no doubts about it), Menards just went all in with a high queen. 

I can only imagine the label says something like:



> No prep!*
> 
> 
> *provided proper prep has been performed prior to painting


Not that I give them credit for that good alliteration.


----------



## PACman

DrakeB said:


> Did you see Menards paint now has "no prep no primer" actually on the label now? If bad advertising was like poker (and it is, have no doubts about it), Menards just went all in with a high queen.
> 
> I can only imagine the label says something like:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I give them credit for that good alliteration.


I bought a can of their ditch boy exterior a couple of years ago to test on my garage door trim. The guy actually told me that i didn't have to even clean the old finish! I sanded the whole thing down to bare wood, did a third of it with Cali alkyd primer and one coat of 2010 (best exterior in the world, hands down!), a third of it with two coats of exterior marquee, and a third of it with two coats of the crutch boy(don't remember which line it was, top grade they had). Like i said he told me with a straight face that i didn't need to clean it and I wouldn't need any primer on bare wood. 18 months later it was peeling off in sheets. The Marquee was holding up, just looked a little "thin" i guess you could say.
My mother drove her car into the Cali 2010 and the scuff mark scrubbed off with a scotch brite pad. And you cannot see where the mark was. I guess you CAN put the paint ON without any prep so i guess they aren't actually lying.


----------



## DrakeB

That reminds me:

I hate it when I tell a customer to sand their cabinets prior to coating and then prime with BIN, and they "sand" it with a scotch brite pad (!!!!!!) and prime with 1-2-3 instead, and then come in asking why the adhesion isn't any good.


----------



## PACman

I HATE when I get to work Monday morning, finish my tinting for the days pick-ups, log on to PT and find out ANOTHER Behr sux thread has been closed. Dang-it! At least my maths are still readable.


----------



## daArch

PACman said:


> I HATE when I get to work Monday morning, finish my tinting for the days pick-ups, log on to PT and find out ANOTHER Behr sux thread has been closed. Dang-it! At least my maths are still readable.


And there hadn't even been a mention of the B word for almost a dozen posts prior to lock down. Thread drift looked like it was taking it a different direction.

UNLESS late last night someone got stinky drunk and start up the vitriol again which caused the rant to be deleted and thread locked.

I HATE when I miss the fun.


----------



## DrakeB

I hate when hacks get angry.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when virtually every customer I've worked for over the past few months has either emotional or mental health issues or they're just completely disorganized and can't get their poop together. There have been a few normal people mixed in there to keep me sane, but it's not easy and it doesn't seem to be getting much better. I'm almost scared to answer my phone at this point.

About 2 weeks ago, I went to an elderly couples place to look at some "touch ups" they wanted done. The entire place is a handyman disaster. The old guy has done everything himself over the years really, really badly. He's thinking touching up the paint will fix everything. He wandered around the house telling me about 400 different little things he wanted done. Maybe. He wandered around examining and rubbing virtually every wall and stick of trim in the place. Wasted over an hour of my time on a holiday. I think he's realizing everything in his house was done poorly.

Finally I told him I'd be back in a couple of weeks and we made a list of some things that actually needed doing. We set a date and time. I get there this morning (we spoke yesterday) and he has no list and wants to do another walk through. Now he's talking about replacing entire walls of drywall because of his past horrible drywall jobs with tape joints sticking out over an inch from the wall that look like he put the mud on with a push broom and I'm not kidding. He's asking if I could touch up ceiling paint that's 20yrs old because he put wall paint over an inch onto the ceiling. He's talking about pulling down bulkheads, redoing entire rooms of trim. Replacing doors. Himself.

He figures this should all take a few days and cost a few hundred bucks. They're reselling their house.

I eventually fixed a hole and left. I'm sure he's got dementia or the beginnings of Alzheimers. I don't even want to go back. He's the vice president of a company.

I get home and my phone rings. It's a crazy idiot of a woman I worked for 3 years ago. They're selling their house and want me to do some touch ups and paint a hallway. Expected I could be there this week.

I'm questioning whether I may have died a few months ago and I'm actually in hell. Now I just don't want to leave my house or answer my phone.

I'm seriously looking forward to another one of those jobs where I'm at a cottage in the woods in the middle of winter with not one other person around for miles and miles that's coming up in a few months.


----------



## DrakeB

Wildbill7145 said:


> I'm questioning whether I may have died a few months ago and I'm actually in hell. Now I just don't want to leave my house or answer my phone.


Welcome to the club. I beat you there by many, many years :thumbup:


----------



## Wildbill7145

DrakeB said:


> Welcome to the club. I beat you there by many, many years :thumbup:


It's just getting weird. I remember a month or two ago someone on here asked me if I was handing out my cards at the sideshow of a carnival. I'm starting to wonder about this myself.

Maybe I just need a break from people for a while. I've got a cottage down by the lake to do the interior of. I wasn't going to get to this for about a month or so. I know the customers have left already. They gave me the key. Maybe I should just bump this up my schedule and go hide down there for a while.


----------



## SemiproJohn

DrakeB said:


> I hate when hacks get angry.


I also hate when high-end pros get snobby and condescending.


----------



## DrakeB

SemiproJohn said:


> I also hate when high-end pros get snobby and condescending.


Hey, I'm a fair guy. Maybe we can just agree to dislike all people equally?


----------



## SemiproJohn

DrakeB said:


> Hey, I'm a fair guy. Maybe we can just agree to dislike all people equally?


Believe me, I wasn't referring to you.


----------



## Wildbill7145

DrakeB said:


> Hey, I'm a fair guy. Maybe we can just agree to dislike all people equally?


I'm just gonna agree to like the folks on here, my Mom, my wife, my dogs and the guy at the liquor store. Everyone else, no.


----------



## DrakeB

Wildbill7145 said:


> my dogs


Yah, my black lab passed away a couple months ago at ~13 years old. World feels like a different place now. Liked my dog better than I've liked 99.99% of people I've interacted with in my life.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I finally remember correctly who the woman who called me this morning was after dealing with that old man and they were far worse customers to deal with than the first person I thought it was.

This is just getting silly.


----------



## daArch

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I finally remember correctly who the woman who called me this morning was after dealing with that old man and they were far worse customers to deal with than the first person I thought it was.
> 
> This is just getting silly.


Do you have individual incoming call block feature? Some digital voice services offer a service (free) where you can block specific numbers, we are able to block 100.

It's wonderful, although my life is almost boring without hearing the dulcet rants of my favorite psycho stalker.


----------



## Wildbill7145

daArch said:


> Do you have individual incoming call block feature? Some digital voice services offer a service (free) where you can block specific numbers, we are able to block 100.
> 
> It's wonderful, although my life is almost boring without hearing the dulcet rants of my favorite psycho stalker.


I'd like to think I could do that. But I think this is just going to be my lot in life around here. I just gotta push through this like a crab fisher pushing through a storm.

I just got off the phone with one of my "emergency good customers with a when you get a chance" type jobs. Gonna hit that up tomorrow for a break from the madness.

I'm not religious, but someone please bless those people for being there when you need them.


----------



## daArch

Wildbill7145 said:


> I'd like to think I could do that. But I think this is just going to be my lot in life around here. I just gotta push through this like a crab fisher pushing through a storm.
> 
> I just got off the phone with one of my "emergency good customers with a when you get a chance" type jobs. Gonna hit that up tomorrow for a break from the madness.
> 
> I'm not religious, but someone please bless those people for being there when you need them.


you're NOT religious? But you are rotting in HELL ?

I'd go out find salvation tout de suite, sheeeet even if it's at the church of Old Grand Dad


----------



## Wildbill7145

daArch said:


> you're NOT religious? But you are rotting in HELL ?


I tend towards the figurative hell.

I've always been a fan of the British Sociologist Ian Craib's fragmentation approaches to social theory. Cherry pick what works and win.


----------



## I paint paint

daArch said:


> It's wonderful, although my life is almost boring without hearing the *dulcet* rants of my favorite psycho stalker.


PT Word of the Day!!! @DrakeB


----------



## journeymanPainter

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when virtually every customer I've worked for over the past few months has either emotional or mental health issues or they're just completely disorganized and can't get their poop together. There have been a few normal people mixed in there to keep me sane, but it's not easy and it doesn't seem to be getting much better. I'm almost scared to answer my phone at this point.
> 
> About 2 weeks ago, I went to an elderly couples place to look at some "touch ups" they wanted done. The entire place is a handyman disaster. The old guy has done everything himself over the years really, really badly. He's thinking touching up the paint will fix everything. He wandered around the house telling me about 400 different little things he wanted done. Maybe. He wandered around examining and rubbing virtually every wall and stick of trim in the place. Wasted over an hour of my time on a holiday. I think he's realizing everything in his house was done poorly.
> 
> Finally I told him I'd be back in a couple of weeks and we made a list of some things that actually needed doing. We set a date and time. I get there this morning (we spoke yesterday) and he has no list and wants to do another walk through. Now he's talking about replacing entire walls of drywall because of his past horrible drywall jobs with tape joints sticking out over an inch from the wall that look like he put the mud on with a push broom and I'm not kidding. He's asking if I could touch up ceiling paint that's 20yrs old because he put wall paint over an inch onto the ceiling. He's talking about pulling down bulkheads, redoing entire rooms of trim. Replacing doors. Himself.
> 
> He figures this should all take a few days and cost a few hundred bucks. They're reselling their house.
> 
> I eventually fixed a hole and left. I'm sure he's got dementia or the beginnings of Alzheimers. I don't even want to go back. He's the vice president of a company.
> 
> I get home and my phone rings. It's a crazy idiot of a woman I worked for 3 years ago. They're selling their house and want me to do some touch ups and paint a hallway. Expected I could be there this week.
> 
> I'm questioning whether I may have died a few months ago and I'm actually in hell. Now I just don't want to leave my house or answer my phone.
> 
> I'm seriously looking forward to another one of those jobs where I'm at a cottage in the woods in the middle of winter with not one other person around for miles and miles that's coming up in a few months.


Feel free to come back to paradise, I'll give you my contact list


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> you're NOT religious? But you are rotting in HELL ?
> 
> I'd go out find salvation tout de suite, sheeeet even if it's at the church of Old Grand Dad


Church of the open Bottle.


----------



## daArch

PACman said:


> Church of the open Bottle.


aka, Communion


----------



## DrakeB

I hate it when I can't ever get PT Word of the Day.


----------



## fauxlynn

I paint paint said:


> PT Word of the Day!!! @DrakeB



Someone should start a thread- Word of the Day. 

It'll be edumacational and fun. We could uplift ourselves from being lowly painters!


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> Someone should start a thread- Word of the Day.
> 
> It'll be edumacational and fun. We could uplift ourselves from being lowly painters!


One of the things coach Woody Hayes did at Ohio State was have every player learn a new word everyday. And they usually weren't swear words either.


----------



## daArch

instead of reading a dictionary or enabling the compulsive polysyllabricator, perhaps we should just play into the age old neologistic nature of all painters and proffer those job site linguistic deventions.


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> instead of reading a dictionary or enabling the compulsive polysyllabricator, perhaps we should just play into the age old neologistic nature of all painters and proffer those job site linguistic deventions.


English man. english.


----------



## fauxlynn

This feels a lot like homework ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> This feels a lot like homework ^^^^^^^^^^^


I had to look half of what he said up in the dictionary.


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate when things are boring, where's all the excitement?


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> I hate when things are boring, where's all the excitement?
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/98T3PVaRrHU


BEHR SUCKS! That ought to do it.


----------



## fauxlynn

Drama is good for business,eh?


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when you're up on your 20' ladder and feel it moving. Look down to see the 160lb St. Bernard pushing his shoulder into the side of your ladder because he's got an itchy spot. Especially when he really doesn't like being told not to do something and starts growling.


----------



## Seth The Painter

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when you're up on your 20' ladder and feel it moving. Look down to see the 160lb St. Bernard pushing his shoulder into the side of your ladder because he's got an itchy spot. Especially when he really doesn't like being told not to do something and starts growling.


Whoa that's insane bro glad your ok.


----------



## PaintedGinger

I hate when rookie co-workers sand against the grain.


----------



## daArch

PaintedGinger said:


> I hate when rookie co-workers sand against the grain.


Welcome back Ginger.

By "against" can I assume you mean across the grain?

Yah, some people are ignorant, hopefully they are smart enough to learn. 

I hate it when ignorant people can't learn, at that point they become idiots. I don't like idiots.


----------



## PACman

PaintedGinger said:


> I hate when rookie co-workers sand against the grain.


Eek!


----------



## driftweed

I hate when I am out of town for a 3 day weekend, & the wife calls and says "Your updated business cards are here!"

I really wanted to see them upon arrival. 

Then she says "There's no phone number on them though..."

I was panicking thinking "how stupid can I be?"

Turns out she was looking at the reverse side...


----------



## daArch

reminds me of the girl who wanted a 710 cap for her engine.


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> reminds me of the girl who wanted a 710 cap for her engine.


Or the woman who kept talking about her husband's new truck, a Ford FISO.


- thanks to Tom and Ray for that one.


----------



## daArch

Gough said:


> Or the woman who kept talking about her husband's new truck, a Ford FISO.
> 
> 
> - thanks to Tom and Ray for that one.


I LOVE bugging Jake when I see and call it a Toyota RAV*A*

or referring to his favorite world sports federation as F*Ī*FA


----------



## Ole34

Really?... Right next to where I am sitting a torn up wall. Harry's Savoy Grill non the less. Great food horrible paint job!


----------



## Wildbill7145

Ole34 said:


> Really?... Right next to where I am sitting a torn up wall. Harry's Savoy Grill non the less. Great food horrible paint job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60410


Some of the best places I've eaten at had the worst paint jobs. I've almost gotten to the point that when I walk into a place and they've got a great paint job, I start to question whether the food will be any good.

It's annoying when as a painter, you walk into a restaurant/hospital/whatever and the first thing you start examining is the paint job.

At least my wife says it's/I'm annoying in that regard.


----------



## PRC

Ole34 said:


> Really?... Right next to where I am sitting a torn up wall. Harry's Savoy Grill non the less. Great food horrible paint job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60410


Shouldn't take long to touch up while you're waiting for that prime rib.


----------



## Ole34

PRC said:


> Shouldn't take long to touch up while you're waiting for that prime rib.



First thing I though when I sat down.... I actually wondered if they had touch up in the back lol


----------



## CApainter

I'd get the shrimp linguini.


----------



## PRC

Ole34 said:


> First thing I though when I sat down.... I actually wondered if they had touch up in the back lol


A prime rib sounds great right now! What did you get?


----------



## daArch

Ole34 said:


> Really?... Right next to where I am sitting a torn up wall. Harry's Savoy Grill non the less. Great food horrible paint job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60410


You're not there to eat the paint. Enjoy the meal. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ole34

PRC said:


> A prime rib sounds great right now! What did you get?


 10oz fillet, bacon and horseradish mashed potatoes. They serve the fillet on a piece of butter infused toast ....it doesn't look like toast though


----------



## chrisn

CApainter said:


> I'd get the shrimp linguini.


I would have that "raw bar" 2 of each, please:yes:


----------



## DrakeB

I hate it when:


Me: "Hi, how're you today? What can we do for you?"
Customer: "I dropped this gallon of paint out of my car at home 6 months ago that you mixed for me."
Me: "I see that- sorry to hear that. Would you like me to mix another gallon for you?"
Customer: "When it hit the ground half of the gallon spilled out..."
Me: "Ah, that's a shame."
Customer: "You must not have put the lid on tight!"
Customer shows me the can, giant ding in the top and the lid can barely stay on because it's so bashed
Me: "Haha"
Customer: *deadpan stare*
Me: "..."


So apparently her dropping a gallon of paint onto the concrete top side down is now the paint store's fault. I think next time I might super glue the top on.


----------



## RH

DrakeB said:


> I hate it when:
> 
> 
> Me: "Hi, how're you today? What can we do for you?"
> Customer: "I dropped this gallon of paint out of my car at home 6 months ago that you mixed for me."
> Me: "I see that- sorry to hear that. Would you like me to mix another gallon for you?"
> Customer: "When it hit the ground half of the gallon spilled out..."
> Me: "Ah, that's a shame."
> Customer: "You must not have put the lid on tight!"
> Customer shows me the can, giant ding in the top and the lid can barely stay on because it's so bashed
> Me: "Haha"
> Customer: *deadpan stare*
> Me: "..."
> 
> 
> So apparently her dropping a gallon of paint onto the concrete top side down is now the paint store's fault. I think next time I might super glue the top on.


Sounds like her "lid" is more than a bit loose.


----------



## DrakeB

It's the ugliest color I've ever seen, also, and I've seen some damn ugly colors.

The people here with farm experience have affectionately nicknamed it "scours green".


----------



## Gwarel

I hate it when I work 10 hours to finish up a bonus room remodel job and the walk through with the home owner and contractor results in half the trim being torn out for a re-do.........


----------



## daArch

DrakeB said:


> I hate it when:
> 
> 
> Me: "Hi, how're you today? What can we do for you?"
> Customer: "I dropped this gallon of paint out of my car at home 6 months ago that you mixed for me."
> Me: "I see that- sorry to hear that. Would you like me to mix another gallon for you?"
> Customer: "When it hit the ground half of the gallon spilled out..."
> Me: "Ah, that's a shame."
> Customer: "You must not have put the lid on tight!"
> Customer shows me the can, giant ding in the top and the lid can barely stay on because it's so bashed
> Me: "Haha"
> Customer: *deadpan stare*
> Me: "..."
> 
> 
> So apparently her dropping a gallon of paint onto the concrete top side down is now the paint store's fault. I think next time I might super glue the top on.


You: "Here, have some of these, compliments of the store for your trouble"


----------



## I paint paint

daArch said:


> You: "Here, have some of these, compliments of the store for your trouble"


Never seen those before.


----------



## daArch

I paint paint said:


> Never seen those before.


when I order my prep coat from Jamestown Distributor, the cans are shipped with them on. Supposedly the apes at UPS can toss them around all they want and the lids won't pop.


----------



## DrakeB

Some product I used to sell long ago came with those on them, but I can't for the life of me remember which it was. A Valspar product maybe?


----------



## PACman

I had a painter come in a three months after he bought a gallon of paint complaining that the lid wasn't on tight because it spilled in his truck bed. He had had it rolling around in said truck bed the whole time! He got pissed because i wouldn't replace it! 

Just how tight are we supposed to be able to get it anyway?


----------



## DrakeB

PACman said:


> I had a painter come in a three months after he bought a gallon of paint complaining that the lid wasn't on tight because it spilled in his truck bed. He had had it rolling around in said truck bed the whole time! He got pissed because i wouldn't replace it!
> 
> Just how tight are we supposed to be able to get it anyway?


I'm telling you, nice ring of gorilla glue around the top and we'd be set. Might need an electric can opener to open it, but hey... we got the lid on tight.

Really, though, there's only a certain amount of "tight" you can possibly get a paint can lid, and I get them that tight every single time.


----------



## Ole34

The carpenter just finished installing trim and was kind enough to caulk ahead of me.....bet money that I get bitched at for my cut line 😳


----------



## WisePainter

Ole34 said:


> The carpenter just finished installing trim and was kind enough to caulk ahead of me.....bet money that I get bitched at for my cut line 😳
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60825


Every Carpenter: "I don't trust a painter to caulk my work!!"

Mo-rons.


----------



## DrakeB

Ole34 said:


> The carpenter just finished installing trim and was kind enough to caulk ahead of me.....bet money that I get bitched at for my cut line &#55357;&#56883;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60825


Man, wouldja look at that crappy paint job? :jester::jester:


----------



## Ole34

WisePainter said:


> Every Carpenter: "I don't trust a painter to caulk my work!!" Mo-rons.


I should ask him what style that block of wood is....


----------



## Ole34

Corner armor??


----------



## WisePainter

Ole34 said:


> I should ask him what style that block of wood is....



"6 p.m. Friday Looking for the Final Payment" block, of course.


----------



## DrakeB

Ole34 said:


> I should ask him what style that block of wood is....





WisePainter said:


> "6 p.m. Friday Looking for the Final Payment" block, of course.


I'm pretty sure the technical term is "arse cover."


----------



## PACman

Are you sure those photos don't belong in the "contractor calamity" thread over at the diy chatroom?


----------



## CApainter

Ole34 said:


> The carpenter just finished installing trim and was kind enough to caulk ahead of me.....bet money that I get bitched at for my cut line &#55357;&#56883;
> View attachment 60825


That's the kind of stuff a meth head would do. LOL!


----------



## SemiproJohn

He's got the one piece of quarter round mitered for a left inside corner. Check. He's got the other piece of quarter round back mitered at like a 22 1/2 degree angle when it should be an outside corner. And that block of wood? Color me confused. Seems he didn't want to take off the one piece of quarter round, cut a new piece for it and the missing piece that would have connected the two. This picture makes me feel like a master carpenter, and that I ain't.


----------



## Seth The Painter

Ole34 said:


> The carpenter just finished installing trim and was kind enough to caulk ahead of me.....bet money that I get bitched at for my cut line 😳
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60825


 wtf is that? I'm definitely not painting that I would rip it out. Not having it. That would get you fired on my jobsites. Is this a joke?


----------



## Seth The Painter

Idk wtf he was thinking. It's very ovious he's not a carpenter. Sometimes you think you've seen it all then they come up with something new. It's just mind boggling to me. It's not like that was so hard to figure out.


----------



## slinger58

Ole34 said:


> The carpenter just finished installing trim and was kind enough to caulk ahead of me.....bet money that I get bitched at for my cut line 😳
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60825


I've seen a lot of sh!t in my days, but I ain't never seen nothing like that. 

Damn the caulk job, Ole.....what the hell is that?!


----------



## Ole34

slinger58 said:


> I've seen a lot of sh!t in my days, but I ain't never seen nothing like that. Damn the caulk job, Ole.....what the hell is that?!


I don't know. It's almost like he was gonna build a little house on the corner of the baseboard then the drugs wore off


----------



## Gough

SemiproJohn said:


> He's got the one piece of quarter round mitered for a left inside corner. Check. He's got the other piece of quarter round back mitered at like a 22 1/2 degree angle when it should be an outside corner. And that block of wood? Color me confused. Seems he didn't want to take off the one piece of quarter round, cut a new piece for it and the missing piece that would have connected the two. This picture makes me feel like a master carpenter, and that I ain't.


I think that 22.5 corner is a " spec house return". 

I'm still at a loss to understand what that big moosey block is all about

Don't get me started on the mitered inside corner.


----------



## slinger58

Ole34 said:


> I don't know. It's almost like he was gonna build a little house on the corner of the baseboard then the drugs wore off


So Steve Richards is trimming houses now? Who'd of thunk it. :lol:


----------



## Seth The Painter

If you have to paint that monstrosity use tape only way to make it happen. I would embarrass the **** out of that carpenter tho some how. Next time you see his caulking gun take the caulking out of it and put a hole in the bottom of iymt then put it back in


----------



## PACman

Just paint every single surface a different color. WTH hell are you supposed to do? You might as well highlight the fine work he did by painting everything a different color. That's what I would do.

When they say you are being a smarta55, tell them you can fix your work with another coat of paint, but how can they expect you to fix the mess the "carpenter" left. Then tell them when they get the carpentry fixed you will gladly put another coat of paint on it. That's just me though. You may not be as much of a smarta55 as me.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

I hate it when I spend six days cleaning a deck, five days waiting for it to dry, 3 days staining, and then get one week of damp, rainy weather with only 1 1/2 days left to complete the job. More rain for the next 4 days.


----------



## Seth The Painter

Pete the Painter said:


> I hate it when I spend six days cleaning a deck, five days waiting for it to dry, 3 days staining, and then get one week of damp, rainy weather with only 1 1/2 days left to complete the job. More rain for the next 4 days.


Sucks I feel your pain. I'm on my last exterior right now. Can't do anything all week there. Place is all prepped ready for paint. Rain is killing me over there. Luckily we have plenty of interior work as well.


----------



## chrisn

Pete the Painter said:


> I hate it when I spend six days cleaning a deck, five days waiting for it to dry, 3 days staining, and then get one week of damp, rainy weather with only 1 1/2 days left to complete the job. More rain for the next 4 days.


give up exteriors = no more problems with weather


----------



## daArch

That block of wood is a "transitionary piece". No molding on the wall to the left of the outside corner matches any of the trim to the right of that transionary piece. Different heights also. What is that section of gray to the right of the inside corner? Door? Stairs?

Looks like someone added or subtracted an architectral element and had no way to transition from one area to the next.

and who has any idea about either mitered quarter round. 

I've had some very interesting transitions in this house, but the solutions were a hell of a lot more creative and suitable than that hackery.


----------



## daArch

I hate it when the worst suck up to those in charge trying to hide their true attitudes. 

But I guess it's all part of the trades.


----------



## jennifertemple

I hate it when I have to paint interior cupboards, I hate it when I have to paint interior closets, I hate it when I have to strip wall paper, I hate it when I need to fix all the past bad painter errors, I hate it when a ceiling I start to roll comes away from the keys and starts falling on my head, I hate it when the job has BIG surprises!


----------



## I paint paint

daArch said:


> I hate it when the worst suck up to those in charge trying to hide their true attitudes.
> 
> But I guess it's all part of the trades.


Link?


----------



## I paint paint

daArch said:


> That block of wood is a "transitionary piece". No molding on the wall to the left of the outside corner matches any of the trim to the right of that transionary piece. Different heights also. What is that section of gray to the right of the inside corner? Door? Stairs?
> 
> Looks like someone added or subtracted an architectral element and had no way to transition from one area to the next.
> 
> and who has any idea about either mitered quarter round.
> 
> I've had some very interesting transitions in this house, but the solutions were a hell of a lot more creative and suitable than that hackery.


I see it as an exquisite avant garde example of architecture in the Dadaist tradition.

*Delivered with straight face.*


----------



## slinger58

I paint paint said:


> I see it as an exquisite avant garde example of architecture in the Dadaist tradition.
> 
> *Delivered with straight face.*


Roll up your pants legs fellers, it's too late to save your shoes. :yes:


----------



## RH

I hate when I have just finished up with a big spray project, with nice results, and then a kamikaze bug shows up.


----------



## SemiproJohn

RH said:


> I hate when I have just finished up with a big spray project, with nice results, and then a kamikaze bug shows up.


What, may I ask, is a kamikaze bug?


----------



## RH

SemiproJohn said:


> What, may I ask, is a kamikaze bug?


_kamikaze |ˌkämiˈkäzē| noun
(in World War II) a Japanese aircraft loaded with explosives and making a deliberate suicidal crash on an enemy target.
adjective
of or relating to such an attack or pilot._

They are a spiteful and much hated species of bug, showing up in various forms and sizes, that are the bane of all painters doing fine finish spray work. On exterior siding jobs, not such a big deal.


----------



## slinger58

SemiproJohn said:


> What, may I ask, is a kamikaze bug?


I have to assume it's a bug (of any type) that crash lands into his freshly painted surface. :yes:


----------



## RH

slinger58 said:


> I have to assume it's a bug (of any type) that crash lands into his freshly painted surface. :yes:


*****


----------



## SemiproJohn

slinger58 said:


> I have to assume it's a bug (of any type) that crash lands into his freshly painted surface. :yes:


Geez, I know what a kamikaze is (was)...I thought a particular species might be mentioned. Down here, it's not a kamikaze bug, it's entire fleets of kamikaze bugs. 

For the last month or so we've been inundated with blind mosquitoes (actually, the correct name is aquatic midges). We have many lakes, and the larvae burrow into the mud near water's edge. They are only a quarter inch long and the color of those old red rubber bands. The pupae float to the surface of the water, and the hatched midges fly off. In the millions. In the many millions. They are attracted to light, and love lighting on houses with white, or other light colored paint jobs. I've been doing interior work so I haven't had to worry about them ruining an exterior paint job. I would have to tell a prospective client wanting an exterior repaint that I would have to wait until they are gone.

They immediately swarm to the outside of my truck when parking in an infested area. Annoyoing little pests. At least they don't sting or bite.


----------



## slinger58

I think my #1 pet peeve with people these days is how their damn cell phone takes priority over just about everything else. I hate being in a face to face conversation with someone and when their phone chirps or warbles, they immediately cease the conversation to check their texts or email. Come on! Whatever it is, it'll still be there a few minutes from now when our conversation is done.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

slinger58 said:


> I have to assume it's a bug (of any type) that crash lands into his freshly painted surface. :yes:


My question is why are so darn attracted to wet paint...they seem to seek it out.


----------



## jennifertemple

I never understood why bugs seem to LOVE paint. They do seem to be attracted to particularly to some paints.


----------



## Ole34

Pete the Painter said:


> My question is why are so darn attracted to wet paint...they seem to seek it out.




I would think that they are attracted/land on many surfaces but the wet paint keeps them there an makes it more obvious ...I don't know.


----------



## chrisn

Ole34 said:


> I would think that they are attracted/land on many surfaces but the wet paint keeps them there an makes it more obvious ...I don't know.


I like that theory:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## daArch

SUPPOSEDLY a little lemon juice in paint keeps many bugs away.


----------



## daArch

I HATE when I've gone away from my desk and put the computer to sleep, the power goes off . . . a COUPLE of times (for absolutely no reason).

So not only is nothing saved, but the chdisk has to run before cold boot. 

No more sleep button for this box. Hibernate or power down.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate this time of year when yellow jackets start acting out of the ordinary. Sticking low to ground, trying to get in the house, seriously aggravated.

Last week or so, we've had lots of them getting into the house. I've searched everywhere outside and can't find a nest to destroy.

Just today I've easily killed 6 of them in the house myself and two have kamikazeed themselves on light fixtures I assume trying to warm up, but got a little overzealous.

Now I'm starting to think they're getting into the house via something other than the patio doors and might be within the framing.

God I hate these things.


----------



## WisePainter

I hate rules.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

WisePainter said:


> I hate rules.


Don't let "the man" get you down


----------



## WisePainter

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Don't let "the man" get you down



But you are the *man*, man!


----------



## RH

daArch said:


> SUPPOSEDLY a little lemon juice in paint keeps many bugs away.


But that draws in the fish - which is even a worse problem.


----------



## PACman

Four google plus telemarketer calls in five minutes are you kidding me?


----------



## DrakeB

PACman said:


> Four google plus telemarketer calls in five minutes are you kidding me?


Oh I love that, actually. Once they finish their spiel, wind them up a bit "Holy crap, you can do that for me! That sounds _awesome_! Oops, can you hold for just a sec? A customer just came in." Then every 10-15 minutes pick it back up, let them get off about a sentence, and then ask them to hold again. See how long you can keep them on the line. They wanna waste my time? No problem, I'm much better at wasting theirs.

My favorite, though, are the fake Windows support people who call and say Microsoft detected a problem with your computer. It's funny because I never owned a PC at home until just recently, and because they're ridiculously easy to string along.


----------



## daArch

The next chimney sweep that calls is going to be invited to stop by and give me an estimate or actually do the work. Unfortunately no one will be home.


----------



## PACman

DrakeB said:


> Oh I love that, actually. Once they finish their spiel, wind them up a bit "Holy crap, you can do that for me! That sounds _awesome_! Oops, can you hold for just a sec? A customer just came in." Then every 10-15 minutes pick it back up, let them get off about a sentence, and then ask them to hold again. See how long you can keep them on the line. They wanna waste my time? No problem, I'm much better at wasting theirs.
> 
> My favorite, though, are the fake Windows support people who call and say Microsoft detected a problem with your computer. It's funny because I never owned a PC at home until just recently, and because they're ridiculously easy to string along.


Unfortunately i'm missing calls from customers because of this crap. And if you request that you get taken off of their call list, they just call from another number. You can't even block the number.


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> The next chimney sweep that calls is going to be invited to stop by and give me an estimate or actually do the work. Unfortunately no one will be home.


I had to dig a birds nest with 4 dead, charcoalled birds out of mine last year. Not a chimney sweep within 60 miles of here.


----------



## DrakeB

PACman said:


> Unfortunately i'm missing calls from customers because of this crap. And if you request that you get taken off of their call list, they just call from another number. You can't even block the number.


Ahhh, luckily I have several lines and several employees so we never miss calls.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Why is it whenever I'm in a hurry, I'm always stuck behind a Prius? Maybe other cities/states can't relate, but here in Portland OR, on any given 3 lane hwy, you won't need to look further than 5 car lengths to find one. 

I get it...you made a responsible choice to buy a car and save the environment. You're better than me for it. Now get the eff outta the fast lane if your little clown car can't exceed 45mph. Please and thank you.


----------



## driftweed

I hate when a customer tells me they have switched from promar 200 to behr a100 (?).....

Noooooo


----------



## CApainter

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Why is it whenever I'm in a hurry, I'm always stuck behind a Prius? Maybe other cities/states can't relate, but here in Portland OR, on any given 3 lane hwy, you won't need to look further than 5 car lengths to find one.
> 
> I get it...you made a responsible choice to buy a car and save the environment. You're better than me for it. Now get the eff outta the fast lane if your little clown car can't exceed 45mph. Please and thank you.


This is a great post. It says so much with so little.


----------



## daArch

Oh I wish it were only Priuses doing 10 mph less than the limit in the left lane. Don't get me wrong, they the worst, but Volvo's are right up there along with white Ford 250's. 

Actually, in the past few months I've seen a handful of Priuses learning how to be Massholes - maybe like wallpaper, that will trend west :thumbup:


----------



## 50ShadesOfGriege

I hate when it's the end of the day and I've just finished oil painting 4 ten foot tall dining room windows with 6 over 6 sashes and I turn around and realize I forgot the one in the butler's pantry.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when you're painting the inside of a cottage for a person from the city after it's been closed up for the season. You tell them you need a colour, they forget about you. You tell them you're getting closer to finishing all the priming, they forget about you. You tell them you've finished the priming and now really need a colour, they've forgotten about you.

They were supposed to have a colour for me quite a while ago, I reminded them. They were supposed to have a colour for me yesterday. I still have no email.

We have no heat source in there and the temps are dropping with possible flurries on the weekend. This is turning into an interior exterior job.

Ugh.


----------



## Gough

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when you're painting the inside of a cottage for a person from the city after it's been closed up for the season. You tell them you need a colour, they forget about you. You tell them you're getting closer to finishing all the priming, they forget about you. You tell them you've finished the priming and now really need a colour, they've forgotten about you.
> 
> They were supposed to have a colour for me quite a while ago, I reminded them. They were supposed to have a colour for me yesterday. I still have no email.
> 
> We have no heat source in there and the temps are dropping with possible flurries on the weekend. This is turning into an interior exterior job.
> 
> Ugh.



Get some electric heaters in there, and you might want to give them a heads up that their Hydro bill might be a _little _ higher next billing cycle....

Given that they didn't get the colour info to you in a timely fashion, I'd suggest adding rental costs of electric heaters to their bill.


----------



## Stretch67

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Why is it whenever I'm in a hurry, I'm always stuck behind a Prius? Maybe other cities/states can't relate, but here in Portland OR, on any given 3 lane hwy, you won't need to look further than 5 car lengths to find one.
> 
> I get it...you made a responsible choice to buy a car and save the environment. You're better than me for it. Now get the eff outta the fast lane if your little clown car can't exceed 45mph. Please and thank you.


If you genuinely want to know; The Secret.

Portland eh? Wife was vacationing out there this past week. Sounds like downtown has plenty of "flavor."


----------



## Wildbill7145

Gough said:


> Get some electric heaters in there, and you might want to give them a heads up that their Hydro bill might be a _little _ higher next billing cycle....
> 
> Given that they didn't get the colour info to you in a timely fashion, I'd suggest adding rental costs of electric heaters to their bill.


Yeah, I just might have to get some heaters in there. We're just using BM Ben which does espouse to have a drying temperature of 4.4C, but it just takes longer the lower you go. With the current humidity up, I'm probably only gonna get one coat on in a day. Which isn't really a problem as I'm having to deal with all the stupid furniture and nick nacks in the whole place which is made up of tiny little rooms.

As well, there's only one three prong outlet in the entire place so I have to drag an extension cord everywhere.

Painting the insides of these stupid cottages is often actually more painful than the outsides.

Oh, and the waters already been shut off and filled with antifreeze, so no bathroom either.


----------



## Gough

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yeah, I just might have to get some heaters in there. We're just using BM Ben which does espouse to have a drying temperature of 4.4C, but it just takes longer the lower you go. With the current humidity up, I'm probably only gonna get one coat on in a day. Which isn't really a problem as I'm having to deal with all the stupid furniture and nick nacks in the whole place which is made up of tiny little rooms.
> 
> As well, there's only one three prong outlet in the entire place so I have to drag an extension cord everywhere.
> 
> Painting the insides of these stupid cottages is often actually more painful than the outsides.
> 
> Oh, and the waters already been shut off and filled with antifreeze, so no bathroom either.


Is the range electric? We've used 220 heaters that plug into that receptacle...or the one for the clothes dryer.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Gough said:


> Is the range electric? We've used 220 heaters that plug into that receptacle...or the one for the clothes dryer.


Yeah, I don't think it's that bad yet. 220 right now would be bit overkill. All I need is roughly 3 or 4 more days to finish this stupid thing and it's more the overnight temps that are slightly worrying me. None of these places have much insulation, so the daytime sun does warm them up a reasonable amount.

Enviro Can is saying we might get flurries on the weekend! Hope your cottage is locked up for the year!

I just want this one done with. Moving the furniture around in tiny rooms is like playing furniture tetris.


----------



## Gough

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yeah, I don't think it's that bad yet. 220 right now would be bit overkill. All I need is roughly 3 or 4 more days to finish this stupid thing and it's more the overnight temps that are slightly worrying me. None of these places have much insulation, so the daytime sun does warm them up a reasonable amount.
> 
> Enviro Can is saying we might get flurries on the weekend! Hope your cottage is locked up for the year!
> 
> I just want this one done with. Moving the furniture around in tiny rooms is like playing furniture tetris.


Yes, my niece and her husband closed camp this year. We were planning to do so, but we got hammered by work.

My biggest concern is that she wanted to try a new "green" way to deal with the mice over the winter. I think I'll let her open as well.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Gough said:


> Yes, my niece and her husband closed camp this year. We were planning to do so, but we got hammered by work.
> 
> My biggest concern is that she wanted to try a new "green" way to deal with the mice over the winter. I think I'll let her open as well.


Ha! I worked for a couple last year who put 5 mouse traps down when they shut the cottage down. I got in there one week later. Sent them an email when I got in there letting them know that all the traps were full but I'd reset them for them.

Which reminds me, I gotta get under our crawlspace and lay down a boat load of poison. Only effective method we've found that works. My only concern is that the dogs might get at a mouse that's ingested it.


----------



## Wildbill7145

People are incredible. I've been emailing back and forth with this primadona for a week now telling her I'm getting into this stupid wood paneled cottage and priming all the walls starting last week. I need the paint colour.

Friday I send her an email saying I'll have the thing primed over the weekend. She says she's out of town until Tuesday morning and she'll get me the colour as soon as she gets back in town.

So, it's Wednesday now and I just call her instead of emailing. "Oh, Bill, I'm on my way now to look at paint colours do you still think you'll be able to get some of the cottage done this fall?" I've got the whole damn thing primed. "Oh, does it look fresher and brighter?" Yes, the crappy wood paneling looks much fresher and brighter. "Oh, good. This is exciting. I'll try and get you the colour this afternoon."

That'd be great, I've got all my gear in there and I'm losing money by the minute.

Shoot me. I hate people.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Four hours to decide on Oxford white? Seriously?

Anyone else know that Simply White is BM's colour of the year? Simply white? A white?


----------



## TKbrush

I hate it when i rarely do repairs w sand paint and a textured surface, i wasnt happy w how its lookin with the sand. I know i put enough sand in paint today, which in past wasnt enough.,,but i dont do enough of these repairs to know..,so upstairs downstairs fifty times..i hope it dries and blends well with old paint. It needed a final roll without sand, so hopefully its good.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

I hate the fact that everything is getting smaller, but still more expensive. At the risk of sounding like my Grandpa, I can remember when candy bars were a quarter and they were at least as bid as the $2.00 King Size Candy Bars nowadays. The 2 liter of Pepsi replaced here by the 1.5 liter, the 32oz Gatorade replaced by the 22oz, both charge just as much, despite the cut. Ice cream is no longer a gallon. One of my 5'ers of primer yesterday read, "4.9 gallons". Enough already. Don't think we haven't noticed. Don't think we don't hate it, cuz we do, so there.


----------



## chrisn

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I hate the fact that everything is getting smaller, but still more expensive. At the risk of sounding like my Grandpa, I can remember when candy bars were a quarter and they were at least as bid as the $2.00 King Size Candy Bars nowadays. The 2 liter of Pepsi replaced here by the 1.5 liter, the 32oz Gatorade replaced by the 22oz, both charge just as much, despite the cut. Ice cream is no longer a gallon. One of my 5'ers of primer yesterday read, "4.9 gallons". Enough already. Don't think we haven't noticed. Don't think we don't hate it, cuz we do, so there.


I remember when they were 5 cents:blink:


----------



## daArch

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I hate the fact that everything is getting smaller, but still more expensive. At the risk of sounding like my Grandpa, I can remember when candy bars were a quarter and they were at least as bid as the $2.00 King Size Candy Bars nowadays. The 2 liter of Pepsi replaced here by the 1.5 liter, the 32oz Gatorade replaced by the 22oz, both charge just as much, despite the cut. Ice cream is no longer a gallon. One of my 5'ers of primer yesterday read, "4.9 gallons". Enough already. Don't think we haven't noticed. Don't think we don't hate it, cuz we do, so there.


I remember when a roll of TP was 4.5" wide !!!!!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

chrisn said:


> I remember when they were 5 cents:blink:



I knew when I posted this that I might get a comment or 2 from some of the more seasoned members, (and by seasoned, I mean old).


----------



## Gough

Here's a watershed: who on here is old enough to remember when it was a penny to mail a postcard?? (The rate changed to $0.02 in '52).

OTOH, I found my dad's "Time Book" that he used to track hours worked. In it was a table of hours and hourly wages to figure total wages for a pay period. The lowest hourly rate was $0.05/ hr. That helps put it all in perspective


----------



## DrakeB

Wildbill7145 said:


> Ha! I worked for a couple last year who put 5 mouse traps down when they shut the cottage down. I got in there one week later. Sent them an email when I got in there letting them know that all the traps were full but I'd reset them for them.
> 
> Which reminds me, I gotta get under our crawlspace and lay down a boat load of poison. Only effective method we've found that works. My only concern is that the dogs might get at a mouse that's ingested it.


If you check out mouse bait brans like Motomco (known for their Tomcat bait) they have some that won't cause secondary poisoning- it degrades in the animal and becomes inert rapidly. There's anticoagulant poisons and ones that act on the nervous system. If I recall correctly, anticoagulants tend to stick around and cause potential damage to predators; the neurological poisons don't. Your local farm store should be well versed in the different bait types; if not, the backs of the cans usually say it. Bring a magnifying glass. You'll probably have to buy in a pail-sized container (think $25 to 75 CAD depending on which one you go for), but they keep for quite a long time. They can melt if you leave them in the heat, though for most of them that doesn't stop it from working (you just have to deal with a big messy chunk instead of a convenient pellet). Good luck.


----------



## Gough

DrakeB said:


> If you check out mouse bait brans like Motomco (known for their Tomcat bait) they have some that won't cause secondary poisoning- it degrades in the animal and becomes inert rapidly. There's anticoagulant poisons and ones that act on the nervous system. If I recall correctly, anticoagulants tend to stick around and cause potential damage to predators; the neurological poisons don't. Your local farm store should be well versed in the different bait types; if not, the backs of the cans usually say it. Bring a magnifying glass. You'll probably have to buy in a pail-sized container (think $25 to 75 CAD depending on which one you go for), but they keep for quite a long time. They can melt if you leave them in the heat, though for most of them that doesn't stop it from working (you just have to deal with a big messy chunk instead of a convenient pellet). Good luck.


Here's a nice, if lengthy, summary.

http://animalscience.ucdavis.edu/avian/pfs23.htm


----------



## daArch

Gough said:


> Here's a watershed: who on here is old enough to remember when it was a penny to mail a postcard?? (The rate changed to $0.02 in '52).
> 
> OTOH, I found my dad's "Time Book" that he used to track hours worked. In it was a table of hours and hourly wages to figure total wages for a pay period. The lowest hourly rate was $0.05/ hr. That helps put it all in perspective


I remember SEEING the P.O. issued pre-stamped 1¢ cards when I was a lad of 5ish in my mother's desk, I do not recall seeing them sent. Hell, how was YOUR memory at 3 y.o.

And obviously I remember TOO well when the 3¢ Liberty stamp was affixed to regular mail - like it was yesterday. 










But hell, I remember placing a telephone call through the operator - HUMAN operator, and you'd ask for the PERSON, not a number.


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> I remember SEEING the P.O. issued pre-stamped 1¢ cards when I was a lad of 5ish in my mother's desk, I do not recall seeing them sent. Hell, how was YOUR memory at 3 y.o.
> 
> And obviously I remember TOO well when the 3¢ Liberty stamp was affixed to regular mail - like it was yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hell, I remember placing a telephone call through the operator - HUMAN operator, and you'd ask for the PERSON, not a number.


I recall asking the operator if she knew where my mom was. She found her by calling the houses of several family friends.


----------



## journeymanPainter

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I hate the fact that everything is getting smaller, but still more expensive. At the risk of sounding like my Grandpa, I can remember when candy bars were a quarter and they were at least as bid as the $2.00 King Size Candy Bars nowadays. The 2 liter of Pepsi replaced here by the 1.5 liter, the 32oz Gatorade replaced by the 22oz, both charge just as much, despite the cut. Ice cream is no longer a gallon. One of my 5'ers of primer yesterday read, "4.9 gallons". Enough already. Don't think we haven't noticed. Don't think we don't hate it, cuz we do, so there.


I read a study a few years saying that they can reduce the size of a product to around 10% and increase the price of a product about 10% with getting little to no complaints from consumers. Jeez, I'm gonna hate to see what everything looks like in 50 years.


----------



## SemiproJohn

Gough said:


> I recall asking the operator if she knew where my mom was. She found her by calling the houses of several family friends.


That has to be the Beaver Cleaver post of the day right there. Something like that could only occur in Mayfield, right?


----------



## ltd

I hate in when it feels like i,m working in a kennel or the wild kingdom.Dog hair everywhere its even floating around in the air .I know they had one husky when i looked at the job ,but i missed the other two laying under the tree in the back yard. Running base tomorrow going to be fun oh well it is what it is.


----------



## driftweed

I hate showing up to start a recently awarded hotel job (50 tub refinishes) & being asked to come back Monday because some a - hole rented all the rooms....ugh


----------



## RH

daArch said:


> I remember SEEING the P.O. issued pre-stamped 1¢ cards when I was a lad of 5ish in my mother's desk, I do not recall seeing them sent. Hell, how was YOUR memory at 3 y.o.
> 
> And obviously I remember TOO well when the 3¢ Liberty stamp was affixed to regular mail - like it was yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hell, I remember placing a telephone call through the operator - HUMAN operator, and you'd ask for the PERSON, not a number.


 Though we never had one, I can remember being at my grandmother's home when she still had a party line. Her phone would ring and she'd tell me not to answer it because it wasn't "her ring".

As for toilet paper getting narrower, sort of ironic since the size of the average American's azz is only getting bigger.


----------



## RH

I hate doing a bid for someone who has absolutely no concept of the time needed to do a job, and acts shocked and disappointed when told her complete 2200 sq. ft. interior with vaulted ceilings can't be completed in two days.


----------



## chrisn

RH said:


> I hate doing a bid for someone who has absolutely no concept of the time needed to do a job, and acts shocked and disappointed when told her complete 2200 sq. ft. interior with vaulted ceilings can't be completed in two days.


Most people don't have a clue.


----------



## PACman

We used to have eight families on one phone line up until 1978 or so.We used to get a kick out of walking to the Olivesburg General store and using the old crank wall phone. You'd put a dime in the cigar box on the ledge and crank the handle a couple of times and an actual human operator would answer. We never had anyone to call though so we would usually just call home. That phone still worked up until they got rid of the last human operators in about 1982 or so. From what I understand the store sold that phone and made a pretty good amount of money off of it.I also understand that it was one of the last ones still working and connected to an actual working phone system.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> We used to have eight families on one phone line up until 1978 or so.We used to get a kick out of walking to the Olivesburg General store and using the old crank wall phone. You'd put a dime in the cigar box on the ledge and crank the handle a couple of times and an actual human operator would answer. We never had anyone to call though so we would usually just call home. That phone still worked up until they got rid of the last human operators in about 1982 or so. From what I understand the store sold that phone and made a pretty good amount of money off of it.I also understand that it was one of the last ones still working and connected to an actual working phone system.


And did you then spear a one cent pickle out of the barrel and eat it, while also smoking your corncob pipe, on the way home to mam and pap's place?


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> And did you then spear a one cent pickle out of the barrel and eat it, while also smoking your corncob pipe, on the way home to mam and pap's place?


Yeah. Why do you ask? They actually had pickles in a big jar on the counter.
They had this huge wooden cabinet, probably 24 feet long, that had hundreds of drawers in it. You could find just about any kind of nut or bolt or screw you could need. There were big bins on the bottom where you could scoop out all the common nails you needed. It is still there, but now they put candles on display on it. 
The wood floor is the original that was there when the store opened in 1847. The place has that unique smell that only a place that's been around almost 170 years can have.
Pickles are $1.00 now. And they only have a few corn cob pipes for sale. Good pizza and famous ice cream though. And before football games hotdogs are 50 cents!


----------



## RH

We have a place like that in our town as well - also a hardware store. Still has the metal rings set into the cement curbs out front for guys to tether their horses. When HD came to town there were all sorts or rallies held to keep supporting it. Ten plus years so far and it's still here.


----------



## DrakeB

RH said:


> We have a place like that in our town as well - also a hardware store. Still has the metal rings set into the cement curbs out front for guys to tether their horses. When HD came to town there were all sorts or rallies held to keep supporting it. Ten plus years so far and it's still here.


We still have parts for horse-drawn wagons tucked away somewhere here. Parts of the building have been here since the business opened in 1869.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> We have a place like that in our town as well - also a hardware store. Still has the metal rings set into the cement curbs out front for guys to tether their horses. When HD came to town there were all sorts or rallies held to keep supporting it. Ten plus years so far and it's still here.


Here's a question for you. Why are those rings set down low in the curb instead on a post to tether the horses? There is a reason.


----------



## PACman

DrakeB said:


> We still have parts for horse-drawn wagons tucked away somewhere here. Parts of the building have been here since the business opened in 1869.


There are stores near here where you can buy an entire buggy! And ALL the parts. I was surprised to find out that you can actually buy a Gortex cover for amish buggies now. High tech!


----------



## chrisn

RH said:


> We have a place like that in our town as well - also a hardware store. Still has the metal rings set into the cement curbs out front for guys to tether their horses. When HD came to town there were all sorts or rallies held to keep supporting it. Ten plus years so far and it's still here.


We had a couple stores like that here till a couple years ago, now, none.


----------



## DrakeB

PACman said:


> There are stores near here where you can buy an entire buggy! And ALL the parts. I was surprised to find out that you can actually buy a Gortex cover for amish buggies now. High tech!


These are original to a time when they were the height of technology


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> Here's a question for you. Why are those rings set down low in the curb instead on a post to tether the horses? There is a reason.


No idea. Always assumed it was simply a concession to the inevitability of the auto; no longer any posts and rails, just curbs.


----------



## Gough

RH said:


> No idea. Always assumed it was simply a concession to the inevitability of the auto; no longer any posts and rails, just curbs.


I'll admit that the question drove me to Google. I didn't find the answer, but I did learn that those rings still exist in parts of Portland, OR. Not only that, when a section of curb containing one gets replaced, the rings are replaced as well.

There seem to be some other cities with similar rules


----------



## Gough

PACman said:


> There are stores near here where you can buy an entire buggy! And ALL the parts. I was surprised to find out that you can actually buy a Gortex cover for amish buggies now. High tech!


Are you close to Kidron? That seems to be the home of the most well-known purveyor of goods for the Anabaptist communities. 

High tech to sell low tech.


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> I'll admit that the question drove me to Google. I didn't find the answer, but I did learn that those rings still exist in parts of Portland, OR. Not only that, when a section of curb containing one gets replaced, the rings are replaced as well.
> 
> There seem to be some other cities with similar rules


They were originally put down low so the horses couldn't bite people walking along the sidewalk. In some cities and towns it was an ordinance. You'll never find THAT one on Google!


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> Are you close to Kidron? That seems to be the home of the most well-known purveyor of goods for the Anabaptist communities.
> 
> High tech to sell low tech.


About 40 miles or so. Lehman's is the place I believe you are thinking of.
Millersburg hardware is another hot spot.

Check this out-Where else are you going to have your choice of two sizes of sauerkraut mashers? 
https://www.lehmans.com/?partner_id=bcbgoog&gclid=CN7bwNbrycgCFREoaQod4dAAFA


----------



## Gough

PACman said:


> About 40 miles or so. Lehman's is the place I believe you are thinking of.
> Millersburg hardware is another hot spot.
> 
> Check this out-Where else are you going to have your choice of two sizes of sauerkraut mashers?
> https://www.lehmans.com/?partner_id=bcbgoog&gclid=CN7bwNbrycgCFREoaQod4dAAFA


Indeed, I was referring to Lehman's but being intentionally oblique.


----------



## Ole34

I was told that these blocks of polished marble where carried in coaches and used to tether a horse if no posts were around ..... Plausible but I don't know. Must have had a ring on it at some time then removed an used as a door stop or something.


----------



## Ole34

I hate this


----------



## DrakeB

I hate it when I get busy with customers for a bit and don't notice someone looking at paint colors until they leave. That's a real crappy guilty feeling. Happens very, very rarely but it did today. Cardinal sin of retail.


----------



## PACman

DrakeB said:


> I hate it when I get busy with customers for a bit and don't notice someone looking at paint colors until they leave. That's a real crappy guilty feeling. Happens very, very rarely but it did today. Cardinal sin of retail.


Give me three hail Mary's.


----------



## DrakeB

PACman said:


> Give me three hail Mary's.


Eh, I'll just have a gin-soaked guilt-fest tonight instead. I'll feel better when I feel worse in the morning.


----------



## RH

…when I show up to start a cabinet repaint and find the kitchen in such a filthy condition that I am either forced to leave a note asking the HO to take care of it and postpone starting, *or*, clean it myself so I can work (hint as to what I did - she may wonder why there's an extra $150 charge on the final statement for "cleaning of site prior to preparation of cabinets").


----------



## Damon T

Ole34 said:


> I hate this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62794



Me too but I dont mind charging $65 per hour to fix it.


----------



## Gough

RH said:


> …when I show up to start a cabinet repaint and find the kitchen in such a filthy condition that I am either forced to leave a note asking the HO to take care of it and postpone starting, *or*, clean it myself so I can work (hint as to what I did - she may wonder why there's an extra $150 charge on the final statement for "cleaning of site prior to preparation of cabinets").


Thanks for bringing that up, it brings to mind another.

The HO who thinks he can save the GC's markup by acting as his own GC, but is NEVER on site. Leaving the subs to sort out their own scheduling, cleanup after each other, and deal with the little details that a good GC takes care of.

PS The extras on the final bill were substantially more than the GC's markup would have been. As much as we badmouth GCs, good ones actually can provide useful services.


----------



## Wildbill7145

RH said:


> …when I show up to start a cabinet repaint and find the kitchen in such a filthy condition that I am either forced to leave a note asking the HO to take care of it and postpone starting, *or*, clean it myself so I can work (hint as to what I did - she may wonder why there's an extra $150 charge on the final statement for "cleaning of site prior to preparation of cabinets").


I had a woman last year freak on me when I charged her an extra $150 for having to deal with all of her crap every single day. Clothes scattered everywhere, every single day. Kitchen a complete disaster. She moved a huge amount of stuff into a room completely filling it and buried my paint on the far wall. I told her about this and she laughed it off.

Instantly went on my 'do not return call' list, even though I don't think she'd call me back anyways.


----------



## daArch

Wildbill7145 said:


> I had a woman last year freak on me when I charged her an extra $150 for having to deal with all of her crap every single day. Clothes scattered everywhere, every single day. Kitchen a complete disaster. She moved a huge amount of stuff into a room completely filling it and buried my paint on the far wall. I told her about this and she laughed it off.
> 
> Instantly went on my 'do not return call' list, even though I don't think she'd call me back anyways.


and if any paint got on her crap, you'd be to blame.

I tell you, everyday I realize pin-heads are multiplying exponentially. It's reached pandemic proportions


----------



## driftweed

I hate forgetting to check for T.P before sitting down. ...tough choices are about to be made...


----------



## journeymanPainter

driftweed said:


> I hate forgetting to check for T.P before sitting down. ...tough choices are about to be made...


I always check. I've made that mistake before...say goodbye to your socks


----------



## Gough

journeymanPainter said:


> I always check. I've made that mistake before...say goodbye to your socks


You at least had socks....

Believe me, it's a real drag when you have to ask the guys at the urinals if any of them have change for a $20.


----------



## driftweed

Never just went "middle eastern"? There's a reason they won't touch anything with their left hand...


----------



## daArch

driftweed said:


> Never just went "middle eastern"? There's a reason they won't touch anything with their left hand...


I'd rather go home with skid marks, unless there's a klingon.

When you spend two months canoeing down the Albany River in Ontario, and your personal supply of TP gets lost when your idiot tent mate capsizes in the first week, you learn ALL the options.


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> I'd rather go home with skid marks, unless there's a klingon.
> 
> When you spend two months canoeing down the Albany River in Ontario, and your personal supply of TP gets lost when your idiot tent mate capsizes in the first week, you learn ALL the options.


From my mountaineering years...snowball.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Gough said:


> From my mountaineering years...snowball.


Have to imagine that would be a good waker upper in the morning as well.


----------



## Damon T

I think we've all learned some valuable options today


----------



## daArch

Damon T said:


> I think we've all learned some valuable options today


but not all of them.

Did you know that Charmin grows on trees? That second layer of bark on a birch tree, to the top white scratchy stuff, but the second layer. Mmmmm mmmmm soooooft.

And also I discovered that I am NOT allergic to P.I., but am to poison oak.


----------



## RH

daArch said:


> but not all of them.
> 
> Did you know that Charmin grows on trees? That second layer of bark on a birch tree, to the top white scratchy stuff, but the second layer. Mmmmm mmmmm soooooft.
> 
> And also I discovered that I am NOT allergic to P.I., but am to poison oak.


Bill, yet another reason to own a dog. They have perfected the art of the the "butt scoot" which they are happy to demonstrate on any light color or freshly cleaned carpet. A potentially handy skill to have - or so I've been told.:whistling2:


----------



## Wildbill7145

RH said:


> Bill, yet another reason to own a dog. They have perfected the art of the the "butt scoot" which they are happy to demonstrate on any light color or freshly cleaned carpet. A potentially handy skill to have - or so I've been told.:whistling2:


Sadly, the butt scoot is often indicative of an anal gland issue. They're trying to get the gland to express as it's been impacted. Our girl Queenie as she's getting older is having problems with this over the past several months.

First time the gland burst, thankfully it did so on the outside leaving a close to 1/4" hole near her anus. Last time it happened, the hole was over 1/4". Resulting scar tissue is making it harder to express every time this happens. Over the last week, she's been showing signs it's gonna happen again.

We tried to express the gland ourselves. Yep, I said that. Middle finger full on deep in there (avec glove of course). Couldn't get it to express. When you love your dog or your kid, you'll do what needs to be done.

Took her to the vet and for $200, she couldn't get it to express either. Basically told us there's nothing we can do. Elderly dog problems. Ugh.

If your dog is scooting more than usual, it's a symptom they're having issues.


----------



## SemiproJohn

driftweed said:


> I hate forgetting to check for T.P before sitting down. ...tough choices are about to be made...


This reminds me of the saying, "A cob, a cob, my kingdom for a cob!"


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> Sadly, the butt scoot is often indicative of an anal gland issue. They're trying to get the gland to express as it's been impacted. Our girl Queenie as she's getting older is having problems with this over the past several months.
> 
> First time the gland burst, thankfully it did so on the outside leaving a close to 1/4" hole near her anus. Last time it happened, the hole was over 1/4". Resulting scar tissue is making it harder to express every time this happens. Over the last week, she's been showing signs it's gonna happen again.
> 
> We tried to express the gland ourselves. Yep, I said that. Middle finger full on deep in there (avec glove of course). Couldn't get it to express. When you love your dog or your kid, you'll do what needs to be done.
> 
> Took her to the vet and for $200, she couldn't get it to express either. Basically told us there's nothing we can do. Elderly dog problems. Ugh.
> 
> If your dog is scooting more than usual, it's a symptom they're having issues.


My local dog groomer actually had a sign out that said "weekend anal gland special! See David." 
I have the groomer do it whenever I can afford to take Milo. It doesn't seem to help much though. He still spins around on his butt.

Oh. And David has a 5hitty job.


----------



## Wildbill7145

PACman said:


> My local dog groomer actually had a sign out that said "weekend anal gland special! See David."
> I have the groomer do it whenever I can afford to take Milo. It doesn't seem to help much though. He still spins around on his butt.
> 
> Oh. And David has a 5hitty job.


Yep, it's not exactly a fun process. If you're successful it's actually worse. The gland secretion smells.... Well, worse than dog poop and it can spray out.

We called our vet in kind of an emergency situation as Queenie was looking seriously uncomfortable. Thankfully our vets a champ and at least tried to help by giving up part of her lunch break. I had to ask her if she ate before doing this or after. She said she figured she'd wait til it was over.


----------



## PACman

driftweed said:


> Never just went "middle eastern"? There's a reason they won't touch anything with their left hand...


And they think pigs are filthy!


----------



## daArch

I hate when I set three mouse traps in the basement and this morning there was one missing. 

GONE !


----------



## Ole34

daArch said:


> I hate when I set three mouse traps in the basement and this morning there was one missing. GONE !




Maybe time for a rat trap?


----------



## Ole34

Since we're on the subject. If you have mice you don't have rats cause the rats will eat the mice. If you have rats you don't have mice.


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> I hate when I set three mouse traps in the basement and this morning there was one missing.
> 
> GONE !


I guess they wanted take-out?


----------



## PACman

I hate when I guess Lowe's or Home Depot and the answer is Ace! Shoot!


----------



## Gough

Ole34 said:


> Since we're on the subject. If you have mice you don't have rats cause the rats will eat the mice. If you have rats you don't have mice.


and, as I learned, if you have weasels, you won't have either mice or rats! Seriously.

I was surprised to see the weasel at all, but especially inside.


----------



## daArch

Gough said:


> and, as I learned, if you have weasels, you won't have either mice or rats! Seriously.
> 
> I was surprised to see the weasel at all, but especially inside.


Seriously? and you've been in the trades HOW long ?


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> Seriously? and you've been in the trades HOW long ?


In this case, I was referring to the mustelid. Unfortunately, I've have had plenty of experience with the the two-legged version: builders, manufacturers' reps, designers, employees, and a few homeowners.


----------



## SemiproJohn

A refrain to my #2169 post.

I was complaining about all the aquatic midges infesting areas near many lakes and canals around here. Well, they are now forcing me to postpone an exterior repaint. I hate that. Here are some not-so good photos which, when taken (over a week ago), make the little buggers seem small in numbers compared to what I saw today.


----------



## chrisn

Gough said:


> and, as I learned, if you have weasels, you won't have either mice or rats! Seriously.
> 
> I was surprised to see the weasel at all, but especially inside.


I saw one for the first time a couple weeks ago while driving to a job @4 am


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> I saw one for the first time a couple weeks ago while driving to a job @4 am


I thought the Fisher Cat I saw (for the first time) last winter was spectacularly beautiful.

He's cute little mustelid to rid the property of unwanted visitors


----------



## slinger58

daArch said:


> I thought the Fisher Cat I saw (for the first time) last winter was spectacularly beautiful.
> 
> He's cute little mustelid to rid the property of unwanted visitors
> 
> The Crazy Nastyass Honey Badger (original narration by Randall) - YouTube


Robert Ruark wrote a book "The Honey Badger", about his ex-wife I believe.

Anyone read his book "The Old Man and the Boy"? Classic


----------



## RH

slinger58 said:


> Robert Ruark wrote a book "The Honey Badger", about his ex-wife I believe.
> 
> Anyone read his book "The Old Man and the Boy"? Classic


Think that's supposed to be "The Honey Badgerer".


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when the customers I'm working for are a farming couple and the poor guy's been out working the combine for pretty much 3 days straight, almost 24hrs a day. He came home for a brief nap yesterday morning and when he left he put my boots on by mistake.


----------



## DrakeB

Wildbill7145 said:


> he put my boots on by mistake.


"Oh no look what I did by accident"

*leaves*


----------



## Wildbill7145

DrakeB said:


> "Oh no look what I did by accident"
> 
> *leaves*


Nah, I honestly believe the guy was just punch drunk tired. We all had a good laugh about it when his wife called him and he brought them back to the house at the end of my day. I didn't want to pull him off his combine just to bring them back. He told me that the best numbers they were bringing in yesterday was 40 tonnes of corn in 35 minutes. The tractor trailers couldn't keep up.

He did let me know they were very comfortable.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when some guy delivering this huge sheet of tempered glass for a shower enclosure gets bitchy when I help him get this thing into the house, but tell him there's no way I'm helping him carry it up three flights of stairs with two turns. The thing was so heavy, I could barely keep my end in the air just getting it from his truck to inside.

He starts whining that maybe he needs to find "someone strong" to help him. I told him he should have thought of that before he arrived rather than volunteering some random painter who happened to be there.


----------



## Oden

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when some guy delivering this huge sheet of tempered glass for a shower enclosure gets bitchy when I help him get this thing into the house, but tell him there's no way I'm helping him carry it up three flights of stairs with two turns. The thing was so heavy, I could barely keep my end in the air just getting it from his truck to inside. He starts whining that maybe he needs to find "someone strong" to help him. I told him he should have thought of that before he arrived rather than volunteering some random painter who happened to be there.


Funny, the one thing I won't touch, you know, move off a a wall to get at it and paint it, is glass. I'm scared of it. Tempered or whatever the stuff scares me. And not the liability for the material the what could happen to me. A big peice of glass, not secured and affixed is dangerous. 

I might have held open the door for him, if he asked politely. And he was at the door with it when he asked politely, lol.


----------



## Gough

Oden said:


> Funny, the one thing I won't touch, you know, move off a a wall to get at it and paint it, is glass. I'm scared of it. Tempered or whatever the stuff scares me. And not the liability for the material the what could happen to me. A big peice of glass, not secured and affixed is dangerous.
> 
> I might have held open the door for him, if he asked politely. And he was at the door with it when he asked politely, lol.


Tempered, not so much to be scared of, that's the point. It's certainly alarming when it goes, but not nearly as scary as sheets of untempered breaking and falling on you. That's nightmare stuff.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when some guy delivering this huge sheet of tempered glass for a shower enclosure gets bitchy when I help him get this thing into the house, but tell him there's no way I'm helping him carry it up three flights of stairs with two turns. The thing was so heavy, I could barely keep my end in the air just getting it from his truck to inside.
> 
> He starts whining that maybe he needs to find "someone strong" to help him. I told him he should have thought of that before he arrived rather than volunteering some random painter who happened to be there.


Boy, and the glass guy was considered whiny and bitchy... :whistling2:


----------



## daArch

I hate when folks with a cart *full * of candy, food, and other household items insist on paying for them at the Pharmacy register at CVS.


----------



## SemiproJohn

daArch said:


> I hate when folks with a cart *full * of candy, food, and other household items insist on paying for them at the Pharmacy register at CVS.


I hate when anybody in front of me at a register takes what I consider to be too much time. Sometimes I am an impatient ASS.


----------



## RH

SemiproJohn said:


> I hate when anybody in front of me at a register takes what I consider to be too much time. Sometimes I am an impatient ASS.


Me too - and self-righteous as well. More often than not I find myself counting how many items are in the carts/baskets of the people in front of me in the express lane.


----------



## daArch

RH said:


> Me too - and self-righteous as well. More often than not I find myself counting how many items are in the carts/baskets of the people in front of me in the express lane.


It got so bad at the local small grocery chain that they caved. The express lanes now say "Approximately 12 items"

Sounds like how I score my golf game.


----------



## PACman

I hate when I come to work, plug my phone in to charge, and 4 1/2 hours later the phone goes completely dead because the other end of the charge cord wasn't plugged into the wall.

Can't they just bring crank phones back? They were so much easier.

FYI it's near impossible to play banjo to someone over a smart phone! There's an app they forgot!


----------



## Gough

PACman said:


> I hate when I come to work, plug my phone in to charge, and 4 1/2 hours later the phone goes completely dead because the other end of the charge cord wasn't plugged into the wall.
> 
> Can't they just bring crank phones back? They were so much easier.
> 
> FYI it's near impossible to play banjo to someone over a smart phone! There's an app they forgot!


I like that the iPad and iPod both feep when connected to the charger (if the charger is plugged in). Not familiar enough to know if iPhones do the same.

I think the designers made a Venn diagram before starting on the SmartBanjo app. They saw that the intersection of "smart phone users" and "banjo players" had only one member, so they abandoned the project. Don't take it personally.


----------



## DrakeB

Gough said:


> Not familiar enough to know if iPhones do the same.


Yup, they do. Just another reason to love them. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch

PACman said:


> I hate when I come to work, plug my phone in to charge, and 4 1/2 hours later the phone goes completely dead because the other end of the charge cord wasn't plugged into the wall.
> 
> Can't they just bring crank phones back? They were so much easier.
> 
> FYI it's near impossible to play banjo to someone over a smart phone! There's an app they forgot!


AND if the keep super sizing the freaking cell phones, the crankies will be SMALLER.

I'm so old, I remember cell phones that fit in a pocket.


----------



## Ole34

daArch said:


> It got so bad at the local small grocery chain that they caved. The express lanes now say "Approximately 12 items" Sounds like how I score my golf game.


 I belong to a few groups on Facebook and one is titled ww2 in full color...(or something like that ) point being under the description it says "real photos only" .... Not a day goes by where some clown doesn't post a drawing, a painting you know, anything BUT a real photograph. Then you get the special type of clowns who post stuff from other wars!.. Like this one guy who posted a photo from the Korean War and even captioned it "I know it's not ww2 but it's still cool".. show me where it said to post cool stuff!... And when you say something they jump on you including the page owner. Drives me nuts how people these days simply cannot follow instructions


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> I like that the iPad and iPod both feep when connected to the charger (if the charger is plugged in). Not familiar enough to know if iPhones do the same.
> 
> I think the designers made a Venn diagram before starting on the SmartBanjo app. They saw that the intersection of "smart phone users" and "banjo players" had only one member, so they abandoned the project. Don't take it personally.


a-holes!


----------



## PACman

Ole34 said:


> I belong to a few groups on Facebook and one is titled ww2 in full color...(or something like that ) point being under the description it says "real photos only" .... Not a day goes by where some clown doesn't post a drawing, a painting you know, anything BUT a real photograph. Then you get the special type of clowns who post stuff from other wars!.. Like this one guy who posted a photo from the Korean War and even captioned it "I know it's not ww2 but it's still cool".. show me where it said to post cool stuff!... And when you say something they jump on you including the page owner. Drives me nuts how people these days simply cannot follow instructions


What are instructions?


----------



## PACman

Ole34 said:


> I belong to a few groups on Facebook and one is titled ww2 in full color...(or something like that ) point being under the description it says "real photos only" .... Not a day goes by where some clown doesn't post a drawing, a painting you know, anything BUT a real photograph. Then you get the special type of clowns who post stuff from other wars!.. Like this one guy who posted a photo from the Korean War and even captioned it "I know it's not ww2 but it's still cool".. show me where it said to post cool stuff!... And when you say something they jump on you including the page owner. Drives me nuts how people these days simply cannot follow instructions


Or when people go on a professional painters forum and post about......Idk.....Behr!


----------



## PACman

pacman said:


> or when people go on a professional painters forum and post about......idk.....behr!


it's a joke people!


----------



## daArch

or when folks post poli ........

oh never mind, we all do it. :whistling2:


----------



## SemiproJohn

I hate "bleed-through." Today I sprayed PVA primer on new drywall that had knockdown on ceilings and orange peel on walls. Everything went great. Then I noticed this afternoon that the kitchen/dining room ceiling---the only ceiling that wasn't new drywall, yet had new knockdown applied---looked as though only the knockdown had been painted. All the spaces between the knockdown look yellow. I'm guessing a smoker lived there previously. I sprayed a small area with a 2nd coat of PVA and, just like I expected, the yellow still shows through.

Anyhow, Now I have to spray that ceiling again with Bullseye. Not a really big deal, but I wish I could have anticipated this would happen.


----------



## driftweed

I hate that I have to constantly tell my subs that they have an unlimited materials budget, & they can't wrap their heads around it.

We have the luxury that we can use as much shellac as we want, but my subs still prefer oil to cover nicotine.


----------



## Ole34

driftweed said:


> I hate that I have to constantly tell my subs that they have an unlimited materials budget, & they can't wrap their heads around it. We have the luxury that we can use as much shellac as we want, but my subs still prefer oil to cover nicotine.




They probably hate you


----------



## I paint paint

Well ****E!!!

I hate that I don't have an unlimited materials budget.

If I did, I would send some shellac SPJ's way to cover the ''bleed-through.''


----------



## driftweed

Yeah, my apartment customers let me control inventory. Although I get restricted in the brand of wall paint, other things like primer I get to spec...


----------



## driftweed

Ole34 said:


> They probably hate you


We actually get into debates over which is faster: spraying shellac vs oil in blow n go situations.


----------



## DrakeB

SemiproJohn said:


> I hate "bleed-through." Today I sprayed PVA primer on new drywall that had knockdown on ceilings and orange peel on walls. Everything went great. Then I noticed this afternoon that the kitchen/dining room ceiling---the only ceiling that wasn't new drywall, yet had new knockdown applied---looked as though only the knockdown had been painted. All the spaces between the knockdown look yellow. I'm guessing a smoker lived there previously. I sprayed a small area with a 2nd coat of PVA and, just like I expected, the yellow still shows through.
> 
> Anyhow, Now I have to spray that ceiling again with Bullseye. Not a really big deal, but I wish I could have anticipated this would happen.


I hate to be the one to say it, but... don't use PVA primer :whistling2:


----------



## PACman

DrakeB said:


> I hate to be the one to say it, but... don't use PVA primer :whistling2:


I wasn't going to go there. Apparently somewhere along the line someone knew more than us and told him to use it. I just wonder who they worked for.


----------



## driftweed

SemiproJohn said:


> I hate "bleed-through." Today I sprayed PVA primer on new drywall that had knockdown on ceilings and orange peel on walls. Everything went great. Then I noticed this afternoon that the kitchen/dining room ceiling---the only ceiling that wasn't new drywall, yet had new knockdown applied---looked as though only the knockdown had been painted. All the spaces between the knockdown look yellow. I'm guessing a smoker lived there previously. I sprayed a small area with a 2nd coat of PVA and, just like I expected, the yellow still shows through.
> 
> Anyhow, Now I have to spray that ceiling again with Bullseye. Not a really big deal, but I wish I could have anticipated this would happen.


I got 15 gallons of spare shellac laying around if you're ever in the area...


----------



## PACman

driftweed said:


> I got 15 gallons of spare shellac laying around if you're ever in the area...


How long have you had it? That stuff is getting pretty expensive. Don't let it go cheap.


----------



## driftweed

PACman said:


> How long have you had it? That stuff is getting pretty expensive. Don't let it go cheap.


Around 2 months now. Can't get my sub to use it


----------



## PACman

driftweed said:


> Around 2 months now. Can't get my sub to use it


why because of the smell? What a wuss.


----------



## SemiproJohn

Wow, tough crowd.

Yes, I understand that BIN is best for covering nicotine-covered ceilings. No, I did not not notice the nicotine until after the PVA had dried. All the lights have been removed in the house so it's kind of like working in a cave, even with work lights.

My old sprayer finally bit the dust. I have a new airless, but didn't want to spray oil through it. I guess I should reconsider.

Do you guys who run both acrylics and oils through the same sprayer change hoses (dedicate one hose for just oil)?


----------



## slinger58

Yeah, been running oil and latex through the same pump and line since forever. Lacquer is a different story.


----------



## TKbrush

I hate banding....i might have to roll a 4th coat of deep blue tmrrw


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I open a can of BIN and realize I can't even notice the smell anymore. I know it's not my smeller because when I got home I could already smell dinner cooking before I got in the house.


----------



## PACman

Uh, the point is that PVA pretty much sucks on anything but new drywall. And it's quite marginal at that. In fact, new drywall is the only thing it is intended for.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I open a can of BIN and realize I can't even notice the smell anymore. I know it's not my smeller because when I got home I could already smell dinner cooking before I got in the house.


I actually quite like the smell of BIN. It smells like sour mash.


----------



## DrakeB

PACman said:


> Uh, the point is that PVA pretty much sucks on anything but new drywall. And it's quite marginal at that. In fact, new drywall is the only thing it is intended for.


Yah, I didn't mean don't use PVA _for this_, I meant don't use PVA _ever_.


----------



## The Cutting Edge

SemiproJohn said:


> Wow, tough crowd.
> 
> Yes, I understand that BIN is best for covering nicotine-covered ceilings. No, I did not not notice the nicotine until after the PVA had dried. All the lights have been removed in the house so it's kind of like working in a cave, even with work lights.
> 
> My old sprayer finally bit the dust. I have a new airless, but didn't want to spray oil through it. I guess I should reconsider.
> 
> Do you guys who run both acrylics and oils through the same sprayer change hoses (dedicate one hose for just oil)?


I run oil and latex in the same pump. Never change the hose just make sure I clean it up good. Although my new pump is just latex only for now. Ive never had a problem spraying both.


----------



## The Cutting Edge

PACman said:


> I actually quite like the smell of BIN. It smells like sour mash.


I just can not stand the smell of bin. To me its the worst. I'd rather smell just about anything else.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I'm driving to work and all hell breaks loose weatherwise. Just 20 minutes north of here they recorded 150Kph winds. I've never, ever had the back end of my van get blown completely sideways. Struggled to keep the stupid thing on the road the whole way to the place I was supposed to be painting at. Got there, power's out. On the drive back home I saw trees down everywhere, roofs pulled off of barns and a trampoline out in the middle of a farmer's field.

Just heard part of the roof got torn off one of the schools in town.

Glad to be home.


----------



## DrakeB

Glad you got home safe


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I'm driving to work and all hell breaks loose weatherwise. Just 20 minutes north of here they recorded 150Kph winds. I've never, ever had the back end of my van get blown completely sideways. Struggled to keep the stupid thing on the road the whole way to the place I was supposed to be painting at. Got there, power's out. On the drive back home I saw trees down everywhere, roofs pulled off of barns and a trampoline out in the middle of a farmer's field.
> 
> Just heard part of the roof got torn off one of the schools in town.
> 
> Glad to be home.


quitter


 

Glad you got home safely.


----------



## PACman

I hate when people on the TV news or on the interweb say "LAX Los Angeles airport". Maybe I lived in Cali too long but it's like, NO 5HIT! Makes me want to crawl through the screen and choke them out.

And "West Hollywood". Only a damn tourist would call it that.


----------



## Wildbill7145

RH said:


> quitter


Ha, I told the customer I could take a shot at painting in the dark. They declined. The husband just got back in the house from chasing his snow tires he had stacked down the laneway. Those things are pretty heavy. Surprised they could get blown around, but if the back end of my van got swung sideways I guess not so surprised.

30K without power around here. Somehow we've still got it.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> I hate when people on the TV news or on the interweb say "LAX Los Angeles airport". Maybe I lived in Cali too long but it's like, NO 5HIT! Makes me want to crawl through the screen and choke them out.
> 
> And "West Hollywood". Only a damn tourist would call it that.


I hate when a newscaster is reporting a horrific story but quickly segways into the next one with a big smile - like they weren't even registering with the previous story.


----------



## Gwarel

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I'm driving to work and all hell breaks loose weatherwise. Just 20 minutes north of here they recorded 150Kph winds. I've never, ever had the back end of my van get blown completely sideways. Struggled to keep the stupid thing on the road the whole way to the place I was supposed to be painting at. Got there, power's out. On the drive back home I saw trees down everywhere, roofs pulled off of barns and a trampoline out in the middle of a farmer's field.
> 
> Just heard part of the roof got torn off one of the schools in town.
> 
> Glad to be home.


I hate when I'm hanging out in the garage in a t-shirt enjoying a mild East TN evening while Bill is hunkered down anticipating a long Canadian winter........
I don't hate it for me, but for you Wild Bill...... Hang in there man, Good Luck!


----------



## PACman

I hate when I am in Home depot and the paint department guy won't quit bugging me! I'm just looking at all of the paint brushes to find a good one! Damn dude. I really hate it because it means at least one person is actually trying to sell paint there.


----------



## DrakeB

PACman said:


> I hate when I am in Home depot and the paint department guy won't quit bugging me! I'm just looking at all of the paint brushes to find a good one! Damn dude. I really hate it because it means at least one person is actually trying to sell paint there.


Big boxes do vomit out a decent person every once in a while. That's where I got my start originally... not that it proves my first point any


----------



## Ole34

I hate that I'm hungry every night around 11:30.... Well, wouldn't hate it that much if I had something to eat here.


----------



## chrisn

PACman said:


> I hate when I am in Home depot and the paint department guy won't quit bugging me! I'm just looking at all of the paint brushes to find a good one! Damn dude. I really hate it because it means at least one person is actually trying to sell paint there.


good luck with that


----------



## RH

I hate when I give plenty of notice that I will be in the customers' home on a certain date to do some polyurethane work, but when I get there the house cleaner is dusting and vacuuming all over the place. And these are the same people who have been super anxious for me to get there to finish this last stage of their project.


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> good luck with that


See my comment in the wooster thread.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I do a search for the "I love it when" thread and the search comes up empty.

Thus, I love it when two customers I initially presumed would be absolutely painful to work for trick me. They were absolutely wonderful, really funny, appreciative, and cooperative.

They also gave me the second biggest tip I've ever got (that I can remember)... For 5 days of work!


----------



## Wildbill7145

The above having been said, they did have some short comings.

I hate when I hear the following words from a customer.

"Morning Bill, I decided I'd caulk some of the joints on that trim you're going to paint myself."

Worst handy guy I've ever worked for.



















Oh, and yes in the bottom pic those are two completely different profiles of baseboard mashed together. This guy also 'double layered' base in some areas, probably hiding some flooring installation catastrophe.

Really nice guy though.


----------



## daArch

I didn't know a caulk gun could sneeze


----------



## Wildbill7145

daArch said:


> I didn't know a caulk gun could sneeze


It's pretty funny. He cuts the nib of the caulking tube off square, right near the end of the tube. Post application, he 'smooths' it out with a paper towel. Filled all the nail holes with this method as well.

Never seen anything like it.


----------



## DrakeB

Wildbill7145 said:


> Really nice guy though.


Did he at least have the good graces to be embarrassed by his caulk job?


----------



## Wildbill7145

DrakeB said:


> Did he at least have the good graces to be embarrassed by his caulk job?


Pretty much. He bought the house in 2000 around the age of 55. At that point it was a framed shell. Effectively he did absolutely everything else other than the plumbing and electrical himself. Poorly. Wallpaper, flooring, drywall, trim, exterior siding, etc. It's pretty shocking, but he's proud he did it himself and so is his wife so what can you say.

They're gonna put the place on the market in the spring and move to a retirement community. Not sure how the sale is gonna go.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> The above having been said, they did have some short comings.
> 
> I hate when I hear the following words from a customer.
> 
> "Morning Bill, I decided I'd caulk some of the joints on that trim you're going to paint myself."
> 
> Worst handy guy I've ever worked for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes in the bottom pic those are two completely different profiles of baseboard mashed together. This guy also 'double layered' base in some areas, probably hiding some flooring installation catastrophe.
> 
> Really nice guy though.


Dang that's worse then my brothers caulking work! Is that what they call instant miter in a tube?


----------



## Wildbill7145

PACman said:


> Dang that's worse then my brothers caulking work! Is that what they call instant miter in a tube?


He also marked all of his cuts with magic marker. Wife refused to let me use oil primer to get rid of that.

Again. Whole house. Everything.

Nice guy tho.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> He also marked all of his cuts with magic marker. Wife refused to let me use oil primer to get rid of that.
> 
> Again. Whole house. Everything.
> 
> Nice guy tho.


How the H are you going to fix it though? Re-trim it?


----------



## DrakeB

Wildbill7145 said:


> Pretty much. He bought the house in 2000 around the age of 55. At that point it was a framed shell. Effectively he did absolutely everything else other than the plumbing and electrical himself. Poorly. Wallpaper, flooring, drywall, trim, exterior siding, etc. It's pretty shocking, but he's proud he did it himself and so is his wife so what can you say.
> 
> They're gonna put the place on the market in the spring and move to a retirement community. Not sure how the sale is gonna go.


Having built a cabin with my family as a younger man, I definitely understand that pride. I'm not much of a craftsman myself- for many reasons, shakey hands only being one of them- but it was nice to see it all finished and not fall over. We did everything- wiring, plumbing, framing, painting- and we'd probably make all of the trades cringe looking at it.


----------



## chrisn

PACman said:


> See my comment in the wooster thread.


not going there:no:


----------



## RH

daArch said:


> I didn't know a caulk gun could sneeze


Think it also pooped itself at the same time.


----------



## chrisn

Wildbill7145 said:


> It's pretty funny. He cuts the nib of the caulking tube off square, right near the end of the tube. Post application, he 'smooths' it out with a paper towel. Filled all the nail holes with this method as well.
> 
> Never seen anything like it.


wow!


----------



## slinger58

I hate 6' tall cabinet doors. PITA


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

slinger58 said:


> I hate 6' tall cabinet doors. PITA


That, and those really small drawer fronts. NEITHER will fit on my drying rack!


----------



## Ole34

I hate guys like this who cAnt follow directions ...
"I know it's not Phila but close enough"


----------



## mdspang

When the HO "knows" how to paint better than you do. 
When Seattle traffic makes me late to an appointment...that I left early for. 
When the forecast changes instantly and we waste a dry day.
When the HO changes the scope of work in the middle of the job and expects the painters to add on without adding onto the price. 
When BM makes 3 gallons of paint in the same color, and none of them match. 
When a SC demands more money for something, despite trying to get away with less work. 
Painting cathedral ceilings. 
Hagglers.


----------



## slinger58

mdspang said:


> When the HO "knows" how to paint better than you do.
> When Seattle traffic makes me late to an appointment...that I left early for.
> When the forecast changes instantly and we waste a dry day.
> When the HO changes the scope of work in the middle of the job and expects the painters to add on without adding onto the price.
> When BM makes 3 gallons of paint in the same color, and none of them match.
> When a SC demands more money for something, despite trying to get away with less work.
> Painting cathedral ceilings.
> Hagglers.


Welcome to PT, md. First post and plenty of gripes; you'll fit in well here.:thumbsup:


----------



## RH

slinger58 said:


> Welcome to PT, md. First post and plenty of gripes; you'll fit in well here.:thumbsup:


Already on the short list for next new mod.:yes:


----------



## slinger58

RH said:


> Already on the short list for next new mod.:yes:


Anoint him now and dub him daArch 2.0. :jester:


----------



## daArch

slinger58 said:


> Anoint him now and dub him daArch 2.0. :jester:


Never appreciated a back handed compliment more.


DAMN,y'all got my number :thumbsup: :thumbup:


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> Never appreciated a back handed compliment more.
> 
> 
> DAMN,y'all got my number :thumbsup: :thumbup:


Pinheadsunite. That's a good one.


----------



## I paint paint

mdspang said:


> When the HO "knows" how to paint better than you do.
> When Seattle traffic makes me late to an appointment...that I left early for.
> When the forecast changes instantly and we waste a dry day.
> When the HO changes the scope of work in the middle of the job and expects the painters to add on without adding onto the price.
> When BM makes 3 gallons of paint in the same color, and none of them match.
> When a SC demands more money for something, despite trying to get away with less work.
> Painting cathedral ceilings.
> Hagglers.


Glad you joined mdspang.

The pacific northwest is well represented on this site. You all got a good thing going out there.

If you hit the "New Posts" button up top you'll find all the threads currently being discussed. Jump right in to the conversation!


----------



## PACman

I hate when a retail customer comes in carrying a strip of peeled paint. And of course I think It's for a color match. Nope. It's the paint peeling off of my door. Again. After the maintenance guy asked me how to fix it last time and ignored me. Superpaint on anodized aluminum. When I wash my store windows, it comes off the windows with the squeegee. great prep guy.

Oh and it is .75 of a mil thick. About half what it should be.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when we've finally reached the point where every day you have to bring the freezables out of the van at the end of the day and remember to take them back to the van in the morning. This is of course if you have somewhere to go in the morning.


----------



## daArch

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when we've finally reached the point where every day you have to bring the freezables out of the van at the end of the day and remember to take them back to the van in the morning. This is of course if you have somewhere to go in the morning.


Hated even worse forgetting to


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when you go to look at 'some painting that needs done', only to find out that it's two small ceilings in two bedrooms. They want three references and I heard the guy's wife ask him if they should ask for a resume. They're also getting two other painters to come look at the job. He's going to do the walls and trim himself.

Maybe I'm just feeling grumpy this morning.


----------



## chrisn

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when you go to look at 'some painting that needs done', only to find out that it's two small ceilings in two bedrooms. They want three references and I heard the guy's wife ask him if they should ask for a resume. They're also getting two other painters to come look at the job. He's going to do the walls and trim himself.
> 
> Maybe I'm just feeling grumpy this morning.


Sounds like a $900 job to me:whistling2:


----------



## Wildbill7145

chrisn said:


> Sounds like a $900 job to me:whistling2:


I hope and pray that one of the other guys gives them a price exactly $1 lower than mine. I know they'll go for it.

I haven't been asked for references in years. I can't even remember the last time I was asked. If they'd actually asked me for a resume, I think I would have just walked out. I don't think I've even had one for over 20 years now.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hope and pray that one of the other guys gives them a price exactly $1 lower than mine. I know they'll go for it.
> 
> I haven't been asked for references in years. I can't even remember the last time I was asked. If they'd actually asked me for a resume, I think I would have just walked out. I don't think I've even had one for over 20 years now.


Had one of those a few years back - just the walls in a small spare bedroom. Turned out she was getting five bids. We already had a full schedule so to even get to it would have meant squeezing it in between some bigger jobs. But her attitude seemed to be that she was doing me a favor by even allowing me to bid. I was so disgusted I just threw out a high number and left. To this day it irritates me to think she thought nothing of imposing upon five busy contractors in order to maybe save a few bucks.


----------



## PACman

Or the painter that calls 8 paint stores and asks "how much is your cheapest paint?". Then he takes the price to SW to get them to beat it. Every stinking week.


----------



## PACman

Or when SW runs their 30% sale two months in a row. They're gonna get busted! 1 day over sixty days consecutively and wham! Fine city.


----------



## PACman

PACman said:


> Or when SW runs their 30% sale two months in a row. They're gonna get busted! 1 day over sixty days consecutively and wham! Fine city.


Crap it's a leap year. That's why they're doing it.


----------



## slinger58

Let it go, PAC.


----------



## PACman

slinger58 said:


> Let it go, PAC.


Hey I'm going to my local SW store right after I close at noon. Gotta pick up a 5hit ton of color samples to match. Bummer huh?


----------



## PACman

PACman said:


> Hey I'm going to my local SW store right after I close at noon. Gotta pick up a 5hit ton of color samples to match. Bummer huh?


And hats off to them for being able to add 31+29.


----------



## PACman

I do love it when I go to any of my local SW stores to look for color chips and they ask me If they can help me, and when i say I just need some color chips they don't say a word just point at the color gallery. It just gives me such a warm fuzzy feeling inside! All four local stores Btw. Just point and grunt even though there are four employees and just me.Certainly is nice to feel appreciated.


----------



## Wildbill7145

RH said:


> I just threw out a high number and left.


Just got the call. This advice works well.


----------



## Crackshot

I hate it when builders dont punch nails or countersink their screw heads =D

a dozen is a dozen. (of beers that is)


----------



## Crackshot

I hate it when my clients house is 50x bigger and 100x more awesome than mine =(


----------



## Wildbill7145

Crackshot said:


> I hate it when my clients house is 50x bigger and 100x more awesome than mine =(


Your supposed to love both of those points. More painting to do and you're more likely to get paid.


----------



## lilpaintchic

A brand new never talked to this guy ever in my life customer calls and wants me to come and look at his condo 45 miles away.( it's 2:30pm. Im working n the north end of SEATTLE... he's somewhere in Tacoma)So he wants me to come RIGHT NOW because he's there. And when he's told quite simply that I can not do that but can happily schedule something with him, he gets bent and says "oh, I guess I'll have to call you back and schedule an appointment then." 
Uh, I still don't understand what he was trying to do in the first place then if he wasn't trying to set an appointment.?! 
I'm so glad some people are just so blatantly rediculious that I don't even have to waste my time giving an estimate to know that I don't want to work for them....jeeze...what a dork.


----------



## PACman

lilpaintchic said:


> A brand new never talked to this guy ever in my life customer calls and wants me to come and look at his condo 45 miles away.( it's 2:30pm. Im working n the north end of SEATTLE... he's somewhere in Tacoma)So he wants me to come RIGHT NOW because he's there. And when he's told quite simply that I can not do that but can happily schedule something with him, he gets bent and says "oh, I guess I'll have to call you back and schedule an appointment then."
> Uh, I still don't understand what he was trying to do in the first place then if he wasn't trying to set an appointment.?!
> I'm so glad some people are just so blatantly rediculious that I don't even have to waste my time giving an estimate to know that I don't want to work for them....jeeze...what a dork.


You mean you weren't just sitting in your kitchen waiting for him to call?


----------



## PACman

Here's something similar that happened to me a few days ago. A woman calls in-
"can you match other paint companies colors?
Yes I sure can
I need 1 gallon of steeplechase.
whose color is that?
I don't know.
Do you know where you got the sample? I have 4 steeplechase formulas on my computer?
I think I got it at walmart.
Does it say on the color card where it came from or the paint brand?
I don't have the color card, just the name.
Well Glidden has that color so that must be it. Do you think that's the one.
yeah I think it is. Can you match it exactly? 
Yes but I would have to have a color sample to check it against.
You don't have the glidden color samples?
No, but I can pick one up from walmart on my way home and I can have it ready for you to pick up in the morning.

I need to get the paint in an hour or two so I can paint tonight. Can you go and get one?
Well I can't close the store to go get one. There is a walmart just up the street from my store. You can pick up one on the way here and it should only take a couple of minutes to match it.
Well! I'll just go to Home Depot. They have all of the colors on their computer.
I have a formula on my computer as well, but to make sure it matches it needs to be checked to the sample.
well I don't think this is very good customer service! "click"

I don't know why the hell people think Home Depot's computer formulas are any better then mine. I hope she has a real good time with that.


----------



## Gymschu

PACman said:


> I do love it when I go to any of my local SW stores to look for color chips and they ask me If they can help me, and when i say I just need some color chips they don't say a word just point at the color gallery. It just gives me such a warm fuzzy feeling inside! All four local stores Btw. Just point and grunt even though there are four employees and just me.Certainly is nice to feel appreciated.


PAC, your "Steeplechase" story above may have been an act of revenge from a local SW employee who asked you if you needed help with the color chips.......Did she sound overworked and underpaid over the phone?


----------



## PACman

Gymschu said:


> PAC, your "Steeplechase" story above may have been an act of revenge from a local SW employee who asked you if you needed help with the color chips.......Did she sound overworked and underpaid over the phone?


Hey I didn't think of that! Those bastards! I'm going to call them and ask if they have Dunn Edwards colors.


----------



## PACman

Gymschu said:


> PAC, your "Steeplechase" story above may have been an act of revenge from a local SW employee who asked you if you needed help with the color chips.......Did she sound overworked and underpaid over the phone?


They asked if I needed help? I guess I missed that.


----------



## RH

My local SW rep took me to lunch today. I told him he should sign up for PT. If he does, you'd better be nice to him PAC!


----------



## journeymanPainter

PACman said:


> Here's something similar that happened to me a few days ago. A woman calls in-
> "can you match other paint companies colors?
> Yes I sure can
> I need 1 gallon of steeplechase.
> whose color is that?
> I don't know.
> Do you know where you got the sample? I have 4 steeplechase formulas on my computer?
> I think I got it at walmart.
> Does it say on the color card where it came from or the paint brand?
> I don't have the color card, just the name.
> Well Glidden has that color so that must be it. Do you think that's the one.
> yeah I think it is. Can you match it exactly?
> Yes but I would have to have a color sample to check it against.
> You don't have the glidden color samples?
> No, but I can pick one up from walmart on my way home and I can have it ready for you to pick up in the morning.
> 
> I need to get the paint in an hour or two so I can paint tonight. Can you go and get one?
> Well I can't close the store to go get one. There is a walmart just up the street from my store. You can pick up one on the way here and it should only take a couple of minutes to match it.
> Well! I'll just go to Home Depot. They have all of the colors on their computer.
> I have a formula on my computer as well, but to make sure it matches it needs to be checked to the sample.
> well I don't think this is very good customer service! "click"
> 
> I don't know why the hell people think Home Depot's computer formulas are any better then mine. I hope she has a real good time with that.


You probably could've put a steeplechase label on a can of untinted primer and she wouldn't know the difference. 

I had to get a Behr colour matched a few months ago. Asked if they had the formula on file and they said yes, but it's from one of our stores that you don't trust. So I drove up the road to get the chip (HD person want any help) almost as bad as when I went to get some paste for a wallcovering job


----------



## lilpaintchic

That's some pretty funny stuff guys...lol. i guess we just gotta laugh sometimes.
I get frustrated because I just don't understand the logic some folks use sometimes to arrive at their conclusions. Its confusing. But after a few minutes I actually kinda feel sorry for em. I only have to deal with them for a little while. They're stuck in their own heads forever! I can only imagine what life must be like for some of these folks...

man, I'm feeling pretty good about myself right about now.lololol
Pac, just wait, she'll get to hd and yes it'll be a Glidden color on an older fandeck and they won't be able to match it as the products have changed or something dumb and the guy who came from garden to cover the new paint guy (it's his 3rd day, btw) while he takes lunch won't have a clue what to do.lolol


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> My local SW rep took me to lunch today. I told him he should sign up for PT. If he does, you'd better be nice to him PAC!


Why? He won't be around for long. And if he plans on being around he needs to toughen up a bit. Get some exposure to what is going on in the paint world out from under uncle sherwin's protective eye. When people at SW find out that SW isn't held in particularly high esteem by the rest of the industry, it can be a bit of a shock.


----------



## CApainter

RH,

I wouldn't worry about the SW paint rep fitting in. There is a whole thread dedicated to users that have SW product preferences. There is however, one resistor. Guess who that is? Hee Hee!


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> RH,
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the SW paint rep fitting in. There is a whole thread dedicated to users that have SW product preferences. There is however, one resistor. Guess who that is? Hee Hee!


I'm the only one who has the guts to verbalize it. There are many of us alien types underground. Even on PT.


----------



## PACman

I was thinking about starting a thread in the BZ titled "the he-man Sherwin Williams haters club." but I didn't want to upset anyone's delicate feelings. And besides, that would just make it easier for everyone to ignore me, and then you guys couldn't try to bash me and piss me off and what fun would that be for all of you? Or me for that matter. I compromised and decided to tone it down a bit. Seeing as how I actually sell an SW owned product line and all.


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> I was thinking about starting a thread in the BZ titled "the he-man Sherwin Williams haters club." but I didn't want to upset anyone's delicate feelings. And besides, that would just make it easier for everyone to ignore me, and then you guys couldn't try to bash me and piss me off and what fun would that be for all of you? Or me for that matter. I compromised and decided to tone it down a bit. Seeing as how I actually sell an SW owned product line and all.


Painters, by nature, have a great disposition when it comes to painting products. We'll use whatever makes us happy and whatever pays the bills. It's really the store people who get angry about paints and the painters who use them. It's really interesting


----------



## Wolfgang

PACman said:


> I'm the only one who has the guts to verbalize it. There are many of us alien types underground. Even on PT.


No, you're the only one who constantly b!tches and whines about them. In your never ending quest to have to insert something, anything, into just about every thread; this is what you've developed the reputation of.

There comes a time when what you say stops becoming "informative" and just comes across as pettiness. If that was your intent - good job. If it wasn't, you may want to rethink your posting habits. Just a suggestion. Not that I expect you to heed it.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> Painters, by nature, have a great disposition when it comes to painting products. We'll use whatever makes us happy and whatever pays the bills. It's really the store people who get angry about paints and the painters who use them. It's really interesting


I think it's because typically the store people are more product oriented and the painters are more results oriented. At least what they get actually get paid for. We get paid for selling a product and painters get paid for a service. At least for the most part. But honestly do any other store people you deal with care about the end result of painting? How the paint actually looks and performs? Do painters care about those things beyond the point of getting the pay check? Do most store people? I don't really think so for the most part, but when I go into a newly painted high end home and the paint job and/or the paint itself looks like 5hit, I tend to cringe a little. I doubt if most store people would ever even notice let alone care.

Or if I am looking at a paint problem for a frustrated home owner and the painter used a paint that could in no way live up to the expectations of that homeowner who paid for a high end paint, or the paint was poorly applied, I cringe a little then too. Notice this is not a commentary on a particular brand but a generalization. My personal beliefs.


----------



## PACman

Wolfgang said:


> No, you're the only one who constantly b!tches and whines about them. In your never ending quest to have to insert something, anything, into just about every thread; this is what you've developed the reputation of.
> 
> There comes a time when what you say stops becoming "informative" and just comes across as pettiness. If that was your intent - good job. If it wasn't, you may want to rethink your posting habits. Just a suggestion. Not that I expect you to heed it.


The never ending "quest" is to rid this forum of any and all pesky non-SW retailers, so to not upset the status quo of the paint business in general. I really don't care about the people getting screwed if they are the ones bending over and spreading their cheeks.


----------



## journeymanPainter

PACman said:


> I was thinking about starting a thread in the BZ titled "the he-man Sherwin Williams haters club." but I didn't want to upset anyone's delicate feelings. And besides, that would just make it easier for everyone to ignore me, and then you guys couldn't try to bash me and piss me off and what fun would that be for all of you? Or me for that matter. I compromised and decided to tone it down a bit. Seeing as how I actually sell an SW owned product line and all.


I just do my best to stay away from sh!t paint. Doesn't always work


----------



## Paradigmzz

PACman said:


> The never ending "quest" is to rid this forum of any and all pesky non-SW retailers, so to not upset the status quo of the paint business in general. I really don't care about the people getting screwed if they are the ones bending over and spreading their cheeks.


Hey PAC man. Dont know you. Dont care. You dont get much business at your store huh? Seems like you waste a lot of time trying to sound informative when in reality, you aint got nothing better to do. 

People can use what they want and bitch freely. Keep on keepin on. Just realize that you sound a bit resentful and crochety and if you would apply yourself to making more money or spending time with family you wouldnt waste all your time on the Interweb talking to a handful of people that dont give a rip.


----------



## Wolfgang

PACman said:


> The never ending "quest" is to rid this forum of any and all pesky non-SW retailers, so to not upset the status quo of the paint business in general. I really don't care about the people getting screwed if they are the ones bending over and spreading their cheeks.


Not true at all. I don't care what you sell.

That being said, you're starting to push the limits with this quoted post.

Not all jobs can be done within the parameters of using the best product. Customer choice and job pricing are just a couple of examples why. If the best product is offered to the customer and the customer refuses to pay the cost or can't afford the costs, does that fall on the painter? This would mean the painter would have to absorb the cost.

Think of it as a car manufacturer: The all offer different models at different prices. The price of each model itself can vary greatly due to options. People buy what they can afford. Are they screwing the people by doing so? There comes a point in all of this where the customer has to take responsibility for what they purchased.

Painters offer a service and a product. You offer a product.


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> I think it's because typically the store people are more product oriented and the painters are more results oriented. At least what they get actually get paid for. We get paid for selling a product and painters get paid for a service. At least for the most part. But honestly do any other store people you deal with care about the end result of painting? How the paint actually looks and performs? Do painters care about those things beyond the point of getting the pay check? Do most store people? I don't really think so for the most part, but when I go into a newly painted high end home and the paint job and/or the paint itself looks like 5hit, I tend to cringe a little. I doubt if most store people would ever even notice let alone care.
> 
> Or if I am looking at a paint problem for a frustrated home owner and the painter used a paint that could in no way live up to the expectations of that homeowner who paid for a high end paint, or the paint was poorly applied, I cringe a little then too. Notice this is not a commentary on a particular brand but a generalization. My personal beliefs.


I think it's as simple as my supplier and myself never lasting in this business if we didn't care. And Just about every painter and supplier I know feels the same way. 

Maybe it's a California thing


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> The never ending "quest" is to rid this forum of any and all pesky non-SW retailers, so to not upset the status quo of the paint business in general. I really don't care about the people getting screwed if they are the ones bending over and spreading their cheeks.


PAC,

You're becoming more like another former PT member who wanted to save everyone from themselves. What makes you think everyone who is using SW, or BEHR paints is getting screwed? You're just not giving painting contractors the courtesy to run their businesses as they see fit. 

I have not seen any threads suggesting paint store people are getting screwed, other than your posts about SW and HD employees.


----------



## wetcoast wonder

People brag about having tickets. But really have no idea how the actual process goes.


----------



## journeymanPainter

I hate when a guy says he has a painting company but doesn't have a vehicle, let alone the proper insurance (or licenses)


----------



## PACman

I hate when i plan on taking Saturday morning to fix some dented cans and I end up making such a mess of my shirt pouring off the first can I decide that maybe I should just close and go back to bed.


----------



## jr.sr. painting

I hate when I see guys from whatever trade that have any type of ladder attached to their racks with 12/2 wire. I double attach all of our ladders with ratchet straps and the good made in USA rubber bungees. If they had slam the breaks those things would be projectiles


----------



## Rbriggs82

jr.sr. painting said:


> I hate when I see guys from whatever trade that have any type of ladder attached to their racks with 12/2 wire. I double attach all of our ladders with ratchet straps and the good made in USA rubber bungees. If they had slam the breaks those things would be projectiles


I see it all the time. It's just not worth chancing peoples lives hooking them up like that. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRC

jr.sr. painting said:


> I hate when I see guys from whatever trade that have any type of ladder attached to their racks with 12/2 wire. I double attach all of our ladders with ratchet straps and the good made in USA rubber bungees. If they had slam the breaks those things would be projectiles


It's ridiculously unsafe what some people use to tie down ladders! I watched a 24' take flight going down I95. Luckily it landed in the median. And 2 years ago a local fella was killed in an head on collision by an extension ladder that came off the other trucks rack and straight into the driver's seat.
Taking the extra 2 minutes to use ratchets is worth it.


----------



## RH

PRC said:


> It's ridiculously unsafe what some people use to tie down ladders! I watched a 24' take flight going down I95. Luckily it landed in the median. And 2 years ago a local fella was killed in an head on collision by an extension ladder that came off the other trucks rack and straight into the driver's seat.
> Taking the extra 2 minutes to use ratchets is worth it.


Totally agree. Just "normal" driving doesn't require much to keep a ladder in place. It's what's going to happen if you have to swerve or slam on the brakes that you have to think about.


----------



## PRC

my lower back decides to tweak out on me when carrying supplies in to start a project.


----------



## PACman

I hit a 16' extension ladder at 3 in the morning in a Suzuki Samari once. Had a front tire explode at 75 mph. Not something you want to do twice that's for sure. My buddy was scared 5hitless.


----------



## nogg

A interior decorator plays GC and is constantly telling me the job is ready for me only to drive all the way there to find its not or not giving me all the details I need to get my work done efficiently.WASTING MY TIME


----------



## PACman

I hate it when i have a customer that has to paint a bunch of widgets. He paints those widgets with my paint and they turn out looking great. But, he realizes that he needs one more widget. So he goes to the widget store and they are out of widgets.(seriously? Three weeks and you can't reorder widgets?) He goes to a different store, in a different company, and buys his one needed widget. After he paints this one widget, the paint cracks and crazes when it dries. He comes in to my store and says " there's something wrong with your paint! I've never had this problem with superdupaproclassical paint before! What are you going to do about it?" Really? Nothing Sherlock Holmes! (i offered to give him paint to paint the last widget but he said he still had some of that "crap" left.)

Wtf! Happens all the time.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when customers go into 'renovation shock' and all of a sudden you're too blame for their massive reno taking too long. They GC it themselves, so none of the trades are coordinating. They hire a buddy to do the drywall and can't understand why you tell them that it all needs to get finish sanded. "He said it was fine." Then they start going off at everyone. Cabinet installers tell them they'll be there next week. "That's not acceptable." Hubby wants to install all the trim himself and he's never used an air nailer before. Ugh.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when customers go into 'renovation shock' and all of a sudden you're too blame for their massive reno taking too long. They GC it themselves, so none of the trades are coordinating. They hire a buddy to do the drywall and can't understand why you tell them that it all needs to get finish sanded. "He said it was fine." Then they start going off at everyone. Cabinet installers tell them they'll be there next week. "That's not acceptable." Hubby wants to install all the trim himself and he's never used an air nailer before. Ugh.


run dude!


----------



## Wildbill7145

PACman said:


> run dude!


Yep, showed up yesterday morning to find him there waiting for me. He gave me a 'pep talk' saying they just wanted their house back and are getting tired of all the trades around the house taking away their privacy.

At the end of the day, having finished everything I originally agreed to do I packed up all my gear. His wife was there asking when I'd be back to do the touchups from the dings in the walls the flooring guys made. I told her she'd have to talk to her hubby.

It's really too bad. They're actually really nice people. They've just never been through a big reno. Walls torn out, new doors, floors, stairs, appliances, cabinets, electrical, plumbing, lots of drywall work, etc. Just grew weary of the inconvenience.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yep, showed up yesterday morning to find him there waiting for me. He gave me a 'pep talk' saying they just wanted their house back and are getting tired of all the trades around the house taking away their privacy.
> 
> At the end of the day, having finished everything I originally agreed to do I packed up all my gear. His wife was there asking when I'd be back to do the touchups from the dings in the walls the flooring guys made. I told her she'd have to talk to her hubby.
> 
> It's really too bad. They're actually really nice people. They've just never been through a big reno. Walls torn out, new doors, floors, stairs, appliances, cabinets, electrical, plumbing, lots of drywall work, etc. Just grew weary of the inconvenience.


See what that HGTV and DIY network crap does.


----------



## Boco

I always hate spring weather and the mud that comes with it. Other trades like to think my new drop clothes are mud matts. Would it be that hard to keep an extra pair of clean boots with you? Any how I just picked up a few rolls of rosin paper. Hogs.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when customers go into 'renovation shock' and all of a sudden you're too blame for their massive reno taking too long. They GC it themselves, so none of the trades are coordinating. They hire a buddy to do the drywall and can't understand why you tell them that it all needs to get finish sanded. "He said it was fine." Then they start going off at everyone. Cabinet installers tell them they'll be there next week. "That's not acceptable." Hubby wants to install all the trim himself and he's never used an air nailer before. Ugh.


Had almost the exact same thing happen to me this past summer - except it involved finishing new stock on some built in cherry cabinets and some hand rails, balusters, and newel posts. 

HO acting as his own GC resulted in multiple changes in design, stain color, poor schedule coordination and sequencing, etc. You know it's a major cluster **** when you are staining the new staircase parts over brand new white (and I mean WHITE) carpet that was installed on the treads and risers two days before you were scheduled to begin.

Then the guy began to have a cow over the fact that the entire project (not just my part of it) was taking too long.


----------



## PACman

I hate when I get an older gentleman come in and start telling me about all of the rental properties he owns. (I know immediately where this is going as soon as they start talking about "all" the anythings they own.) 40 minutes later he asks me what my cheapest interior paint is per bucket. $52.89. "What? Dang that's high! I can get Walmart paint for that much!" HUH? yeah of course you CAN get interior flat for $9.99 a gallon. The question is why would you? I would think paying $2.90 a bucket more for something you can't read a newspaper through would be the way to go, but what do I know, I'm not smart enough to work at Walmart!

I think I was just out hillbillied!

Good thing I didn't give him the price of Accolade or the EMT's would still be here trying to get his ticker going!


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> I hate when I get an older gentleman come in and start telling me about all of the rental properties he owns. (I know immediately where this is going as soon as they start talking about "all" the anythings they own.) 40 minutes later he asks me what my cheapest interior paint is per bucket. $52.89. "What? Dang that's high! I can get Walmart paint for that much!" HUH? yeah of course you CAN get interior flat for $9.99 a gallon. The question is why would you? I would think paying $2.90 a bucket more for something you can't read a newspaper through would be the way to go, but what do I know, I'm not smart enough to work at Walmart!
> 
> I think I was just out hillbillied!
> 
> Good thing I didn't give him the price of Accolade or the EMT's would still be here trying to get his ticker going!


$52.89 is high?  Sounds like the kind of guy that would be just tons of fun to work for.


----------



## Rbriggs82

PACman said:


> I hate when I get an older gentleman come in and start telling me about all of the rental properties he owns. (I know immediately where this is going as soon as they start talking about "all" the anythings they own.) 40 minutes later he asks me what my cheapest interior paint is per bucket. $52.89. "What? Dang that's high! I can get Walmart paint for that much!" HUH? yeah of course you CAN get interior flat for $9.99 a gallon. The question is why would you? I would think paying $2.90 a bucket more for something you can't read a newspaper through would be the way to go, but what do I know, I'm not smart enough to work at Walmart!
> 
> I think I was just out hillbillied!
> 
> Good thing I didn't give him the price of Accolade or the EMT's would still be here trying to get his ticker going!


And that's why I steer clear of rental properties. :yes:

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic

He's fired. What was his name and we'll put him on the black balled list...


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> $52.89 is high?  Sounds like the kind of guy that would be just tons of fun to work for.


Yeah no kidding. He told me one house he just bought at auction for $500.00. Then he complained about how much work he was going to have to do to rent it!


----------



## RH

Rbriggs82 said:


> And that's why I steer clear of rental properties. :yes:
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


The cigarette house I just finished up with was a rental. Belongs to a coworker of mine from back when I was teaching. Met with her and her husband and all he could do was stress how much it was going to aggravate him to have to pay someone to do what he had always done before. Then he proceeded to describe how the last time he painted it he used a Wagner power sprayer and had the entire interior job done (prep, painting, finishing off) in 4 hours . I just refrained from saying anything in response since I didn't trust what might come out of my mouth. The whole time he's talking his wife is rolling her eyes and shaking her head. Later she apologized, saying that every time he tells that story the length of time diminishes by half - and he's told it many, many times. 

With prep, taping, priming, two top coats, dry time, and then putting everything back together, it took Jan and I five days at an average of about four hours per day of actively working. I had estimated six days at around six hours per day so we did just fine.


----------



## slinger58

Guess you should have used a Wagner Power Painter like he did. :jester:


----------



## PACman

At least he didn't powerwash the drywall like one of my old customers hired help did once. Tore the 5hit out of it.


----------



## slinger58

PACman said:


> At least he didn't powerwash the drywall like one of my old customers hired help did once. Tore the 5hit out of it.


I have on a few occasions unknowingly powerwashed drywall. There are some builders around here that use drywall for porch ceilings. And I've seen it on houses in upscale neighborhoods.


----------



## Crackshot

when a builder asks you to pre prime his skirting, then uses bare timber leaving the primed timber sitting there... in the best spot too.. under fixed basin/sink in a toilet...


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate it when someone leaves you a message asking you to give them a ring about some painting. You call right back and get an answering machine. You leave a message and they don't call back.

Maybe it's for the best. Tho.

Alternatively, I love it when things are a bit slow and you've got this one real estate agent who all you have to do is think of him or say his name out loud and all of a sudden he calls you with some work. My wife never believed me that this worked when I've told her about it many times. Until she saw it happen this morning.


----------



## lilpaintchic

I hate when you drop about 5k into having an engine rebuilt, have a problem with mysteriously disappearing coolant resulting in constant overheating, then ya do everything possible to track down and repair the problem including (but not limited to) replacing the radiator twice in 2 years to the tune of another 1500-2k. Only to have a head gasket blow, the out of state motor rebuild company (who shall remain nameless for now pending further conversation and a hopeful resolution)tell ya that the customer has to pay to have the engine removed, shipped, maybe fixed (if they accept responsibility but unlikely because if the heat tabs have melted due to overheating it voids the 3 yr warranty and its overheated a dozen times at least in the last 2 years BECAUSE THE COOLANT MYSTERIOUSLY DISAPPEARS)then shipped back probably unrepaired and we get to then pay to have it repaired and then reinstalled again...anybody wanna buy a 2002 xterra in great shape. New clutch. 15k on the rebuild. A bunch of other new parts and all the service records since the original 15k? Runs like a champ. Except for the whole overheating headgasket problem....eh--can't have everything, right?


----------



## RH

I hate having a customer question the amount we are charging for a job just because everything went smoothly and we finished it up sooner than he expected. Apparently he doesn't realize that a job that is completed without any issues or delays takes some planning and effort (and yes, some luck as well). 

My response was to ask him if we had done everything we had been contracted to do? Yes. Was everything done in a professional, neat, and clean manner using the materials we said we would use? Yes. Is there anything about the end result he isn't satisfied with? No. Then why would he think we should accept less than the amount we both agreed upon just because we got it completed in a timely manner? Would he have preferred that we had taken longer and have their place and their routine in disarray for a few more days? 

Sometimes all you can do is try to keep from saying anything you'll regret, shake your head, and move on.


----------



## slinger58

Just curious, RH; what line of work is this customer in? My guess would be a doctor, lawyer or car dealer.


----------



## driftweed

I get that alot too in refinishing. Bid a fiberglass repair @$1200. Customer moans trying to get me lower. But it's a commercial property, and to replace it they can't hire a hack. All plumbers here charge $3000 on a swap out with no drywall work. Why in the hell would I drop my $1200 price? Lol


----------



## RH

slinger58 said:


> Just curious, RH; what line of work is this customer in? My guess would be a doctor, lawyer or car dealer.


Retired hospital administrator, so you weren't far off.


----------



## lilpaintchic

He who sells 2 Tylenol for $32.00 squirms on a well done job? How much does it cost to go to the doctor with a sprained ankle? See the doc for 5 minutes, the nurse for 7 minutes, get a couple of Tylenol and you're short $200 easy. Ask that dill rod if a short open heart surgery is better than a long one...ya know, terms that knob can understand.


----------



## PACman

Oh boy here's a classic! I hate when a guy comes in carrying 4 gallons of Dutch Boy, says he has 4 more in the car to get, and he needs me to shake it! I really should have let him carry the other four gallons in! I told him I would not be shaking his 8 gallons of Dutch Boy and he got all nasty with me. "they told me to take it to a paint store and they would shake it!" he yelled. I calmly said "they lied" and he started bitching about "what kind of service is this! This is supposed to be a paint store!". I told him he should have had the place he bought it shake it. He told me they don't have a shaker. ? So they told him to take it somewhere else to shake it? (There is a Meijers store that sells this paint right up the street. For those of you who don't know what Meijers is it is a competitor to Target and Walmart out of Michigan).

The guy stormed out. Before I had a chance to tell him I would shake it for $10 a gallon! Seriously what is wrong with people? It's like going to get an oil change and having them tell you to take it somewhere else to get the oil put in! WTH?


----------



## BearHM11

I hate when I sit on a lacquer thinner bucket at break time not realizing there's lacquer thinner on the bucket.

I hate when an old retired painter wants to paint his whole exterior in oil paint, and then wonders why it has faded so much in a couple of years.

I hate when my ladder decides to shift right when I'm reaching for the highest peak.

I hate when I lose my balance for a split second on a 40', or better yet a 60' ladder.

I hate when an employee sets his painting tray right behind my ladder while I'm still on it. And yes, I stepped in it!

I hate when my fingers get worn raw after days of caulking or sanding. 

I hate when a guy thinks he should be paid $25/hr and I think I'm being generous paying him $15/hour. 

I hate that I've fallen so many times that I don't even worry about who did or didn't see any more.

I hate working for family. I love 'em, but never again. 

I hate that I'm addicted to watching painting videos on youtube, but still can't figure out if I do it for a good laugh or cry.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when you email someone back and forth for two weeks about an upcoming paint job at a cottage in town, schedule out a time to meet to look at the job, schedule out a time when the job will get done... The time comes when you're supposed to meet to talk, you know they've arrived in town..... No contact. Not an email or phone call.

Nothing.


----------



## chrisn

The last big snow we had, over the weekend ,28 inches or so, I had made an appointment to hang some paper come Monday morning. The main roads were all clear so I headed down the road(outside D.C.). Got down there to the housing development and guess what? Not plowed. I have a Jeep, so figured I could get to it, but it was up to the bumper, so I had to turn around. You would have thought she would call and tell me I couldn't get to her house before I drove 35 miles down the road?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

I hate it when its just changing to spring and we get slammed with one final fu snowstorm. Almost 8" so far.


----------



## RH

And yet the biggest knock against contractors by the general public is _our_ lack of communication.


----------



## PACman

I hate when someone comes in and says their son said to get paint with the primer all ready in it so they would only need one coat on their newly repaired and textured ceiling.
Then they say they want semi-gloss and they have had a guy working on fixing this ceiling for two weeks. Lots of patches, texture with no prime coat. And now they want to put one coat of semi-gloss paint with primer on it because that is what their son said to do.

Then they say that Lowe's have a paint with primer in it that only needed one coat and it was only $25 or so.

I won't sell my soul by lying to sell something that they will be disappointed with. I'll leave that to the soulless corporate stores.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> I hate when someone comes in and says their son said to get paint with the primer all ready in it so they would only need one coat on their newly repaired and textured ceiling.
> Then they say they want semi-gloss and they have had a guy working on fixing this ceiling for two weeks. Lots of patches, texture with no prime coat. And now they want to put one coat of semi-gloss paint with primer on it because that is what their son said to do.
> 
> Then they say that Lowe's have a paint with primer in it that only needed one coat and it was only $25 or so.
> 
> I won't sell my soul by lying to sell something that they will be disappointed with. I'll leave that to the soulless corporate stores.


I think most of the general public has no idea what primers are supposed to do - or that certain primers may be needed for specific functions. If they did, these companies would not be able to successfully market these "all in one" products.


----------



## Wildbill7145

RH said:


> I think most of the general public has no idea what primers are supposed to do - or that certain primers may be needed for specific functions. If they did, these companies would not be able to successfully market these "all in one" products.


Absolutely. My brother decided he was going to paint the wooden garage door at my Mom's old house last summer. I explained to him in detail how to prep and paint it. He calls me up one day and says "So, I got it scraped, sanded and painted. When do I put the primer on?"

Dad's painting gene was not shared with either of my brothers.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> I think most of the general public has no idea what primers are supposed to do - or that certain primers may be needed for specific functions. If they did, these companies would not be able to successfully market these "all in one" products.


I know. It still doesn't keep me from hating the whole paint and primer scam. Maybe after they put one coat on they'll see how crappy it looks and come back to me. But they will probably just complain to Lowe's and then buy another gallon of the same crap for the second coat. Then the third if they really want a non-blotchy as hell semi-gloss. Maybe four.


----------



## CApainter

How many of us have settled for the one, or two ply, when we know damn well that the three ply is better?

I rest my case.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> How many of us have settled for the one, or two ply, when we know damn well that the three ply is better?
> 
> I rest my case.


Oh nothing but three ply for me! I learned my lesson.


----------



## journeymanPainter

CApainter said:


> How many of us have settled for the one, or two ply, when we know damn well that the three ply is better?
> 
> I rest my case.


It's the left hand for me


----------



## epretot

CApainter said:


> How many of us have settled for the one, or two ply, when we know damn well that the three ply is better?
> 
> I rest my case.


I just bought 10 ply.

We are talking about tires...right?


----------



## slinger58

epretot said:


> I just bought 10 ply. We are talking about tires...right?


We're talking much more serious than tires.


----------



## SemiproJohn

I think we are talking about the most important tool on the jobsite, or at home, or just about anywhere. Mr. Whipple had a thing for it.


----------



## chrisn

only on paintalk could a discussion of paint and primer in one turn to this


----------



## PACman

epretot said:


> I just bought 10 ply.
> 
> We are talking about tires...right?


I think we are talking about the dreaded stink finger.


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> only on paintalk could a discussion of paint and primer in one turn to this


Seems like every thread goes to 5hit, doesn't it?


----------



## PACman

Guy comes in, wants some 2" chip brushes. Says my price is 2 cents higher then Home Depot. Says he buys "a bunch" of them. I ask how many he buys at a time. He says a dozen.?????? Is he seriously that worried about $0.24? Wth? Is going to Home Depot worth it for $.024? If he is on the clock or even self employed he's losing money out the a55 over $.024. I don't get people.


----------



## Boco

I hate when you only can get one girl out da sunroof.


----------



## SemiproJohn

Boco said:


> I hate when you only can get one girl out da sunroof.http://youtu.be/GixXrBpdvxY


I swear that guy sounds almost exactly like Chris Rock the comedian. Play it again, close your eyes and tell me that isn't Chris Rock. The resemblance in voices and delivery is uncanny.


----------



## Boco

Chris rock to a tee. LOL. Its a one stop shop. Buy a car then get weed, liquor, and rims right across the street.


----------



## PACman

I hate when a customer 5hits themselves right in front of the color gallery and then asks me to help them pick a color. OOOOOOh, no! You need to go to Sherman Williams if you're going to do that crap!


----------



## jason123

PACman said:


> Guy comes in, wants some 2" chip brushes. Says my price is 2 cents higher then Home Depot. Says he buys "a bunch" of them. I ask how many he buys at a time. He says a dozen.?????? Is he seriously that worried about $0.24? Wth? Is going to Home Depot worth it for $.024? If he is on the clock or even self employed he's losing money out the a55 over $.024. I don't get people.


I figured that out, simply put. Being cheap isn't a one time thing it's a life long achievement. In fact he may have lost in going to home depot, his time bargaining, his money on gas etc etc. But he gains in becoming a better cheap skate which will ultimately lead him to his ultimate goal the best deal ever. 

I am in no way joking either. I would always rack my brain over this but I now don't ponder this occurrence anymore.


----------



## PACman

Holy crap! The hits just keep on coming as they say! A woman walks in and wants a P&L color chip. Looks at it and says "my painters got this color from Sherman (sic) williams and it isn't close to this! If they bring it in, can you fix it?" No ma'am, That's Sherwin Williamses responsibility not mine. "but it's YOUR color!" ????? But your painters got that color matched in SW paint. "but you need to FIX it!" You need to take it back to SW and have them match it to the color card. (at this point I'm already helping her out more then I should!) "They tried but it still isn't right!" ... I'm sorry, but there is nothing I am going to do to fix a Sherwin Williams product. "Well, I'm not going to buy my paint from YOU!" and she starts to storm out the door. Last word? Me-"you didn't buy it from me and that's what the problem is! Get it fixed by the people you gave your money too!"

What the hell is with people? Would you take a Ford to a GM dealer and expect them to do free warranty work? Where do people get this crap?


----------



## HollisPainting

I hate this MFer so so much


----------



## Jmayspaint

HollisPainting said:


> I hate this MFer so so much




What did you do, set on it or something


----------



## PACman

HollisPainting said:


> I hate this MFer so so much


Then quit brushing yer teeth with it!


----------



## HollisPainting

It finds a way to stab me even if I'm in another room


----------



## PACman

And btw, don't ever use those stamped steel brush combs. Always use the one like this that have round "teeth". The stamped steel ones will tear the 5hit out of your brushes. That's coming from the Wooster tech people. In fact brass teeth are the best ones to get.


----------



## SemiproJohn

HollisPainting said:


> I hate this MFer so so much



I think your hatred is widely shared regarding this tool. I had a "eureka" moment while looking at your photo. I don't know why it has taken me so long to address dealing with those sharp teeth.

I went out to the shed and found an old piece of one inch thick wall insulation. I just cut a piece to jab the paint comb into, It should hold up for a long time if I'm just a little careful with it, and it fits easily into the bottom of my tool box.

Sorry about the poor picture quality.


----------



## HollisPainting

(Smacks forehead)


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I realize that my second customer in a row is going into renovation shock and just want the project over with. Start whining at me and it's my first day on their job.


----------



## PACman

SemiproJohn said:


> I think your hatred is widely shared regarding this tool. I had a "eureka" moment while looking at your photo. I don't know why it has taken me so long to address dealing with those sharp teeth.
> 
> I went out to the shed and found an old piece of one inch thick wall insulation. I just cut a piece to jab the paint comb into, It should hold up for a long time if I'm just a little careful with it, and it fits easily into the bottom of my tool box.
> 
> Sorry about the poor picture quality.


Wow i have tons of styrofoam that would do the same thing! Just print up a few labels with my logo, give it a fancy name, sell them to Home Depot, and I'm RICH, RICH, RICH!


----------



## SemiproJohn

PACman said:


> Wow i have tons of styrofoam that would do the same thing! Just print up a few labels with my logo, give it a fancy name, sell them to Home Depot, and I'm RICH, RICH, RICH!


Go for it PACman! And after you have become rich and famous, we here on PT can say we knew the guy that sold those. Well, we sort of know you.


----------



## Crackshot

I hate it when electricians take their starter leads and take at least 2meters or more and leave it dangling down in every room, every fitting.. Grrrrrr


----------



## driftweed

I hate when a customer gives me an adress for an estimate, but fails to mention the city.

What an unexpected way to waste three hour!

Had a customer call, when they gave me their address, I thought: hmm...that's close by! So I told them I'd be there in an hour.

Go to the address and it's the wrong house! (We have a walnut street and a walnut lane) so I go to the other similar street and it's wrong again! I call em up, and there 2 cities away (45 min drive)....wtf!

At least I got the job. But still...


----------



## BPC

I dont hate anything. But i can tell you what grinds my gears.


----------



## slinger58

BPC said:


> I dont hate anything. But i can tell you what grinds my gears.


But don't ya hate it when your gears get grinded?


----------



## chrisn

I have not ground any gears since my truck driving days:whistling2:


----------



## PACman

I hate it when I go to pissedconsumer.com and see 8 new Behr deckover complaints in a row. I know, it's pissedconsumer.com but it's kind of like watching reality TV for me. How can any product have so many complaints online, and people are still flocking to HD to buy it? I wish I had that propaganda machine working for me!


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> I hate it when I go to pissedconsumer.com and see 8 new Behr deckover complaints in a row. I know, it's pissedconsumer.com but it's kind of like watching reality TV for me. How can any product have so many complaints online, and people are still flocking to HD to buy it? I wish I had that propaganda machine working for me!


Convenience.

Besides, most DIYers look at paint no differently then a can of Lemon Pledge. All they want is something shiny and smells clean. It was only until the internet began facilitating mass complaining that you have every Tom, Dick, and Johnny Homeowner voicing their discontent.


----------



## PACman

! When people have no basic math skills but they are running a "business". Customer comes in, wants some 4" roller covers that don't shed like crazy. I show him the ones I have in 3/8" nap. He says "dang those are too expensive! The ones I get are $3.99 for a two pack.". Mine are $2.39 or $1.99 each. And they don't shed like crazy. I told him I would give him a contractor discount of 20%. It still didn't register with the guy. Finally I broke out the calculator. $2.39 -20% is......$1.91. Still blank. $1.91 x 2 =$3.82. Blank. he's still thinking they're too much! 

It took me ten minutes to convince the guy my discounted price was a better price? On a higher quality cover? Wth?


----------



## journeymanPainter

PACman said:


> ! When people have no basic math skills but they are running a "business". Customer comes in, wants some 4" roller covers that don't shed like crazy. I show him the ones I have in 3/8" nap. He says "dang those are too expensive! The ones I get are $3.99 for a two pack.". Mine are $2.39 or $1.99 each. And they don't shed like crazy. I told him I would give him a contractor discount of 20%. It still didn't register with the guy. Finally I broke out the calculator. $2.39 -20% is......$1.91. Still blank. $1.91 x 2 =$3.82. Blank. he's still thinking they're too much!
> 
> It took me ten minutes to convince the guy my discounted price was a better price? On a higher quality cover? Wth?


Because people are STUPID. Like I've said before, remove the warning labels from things and bring back the actual lawn darts. Natural selection shall reign again


----------



## PACman

journeymanPainter said:


> Because people are STUPID. Like I've said before, remove the warning labels from things and bring back the actual lawn darts. Natural selection shall reign again


I actually have some of those original lawn darts. Maybe I should have a proshow and bust them out!

This reminds me of an article I read a few years ago that Walmart in several areas of the country were re-signing their doors as "in" and "out" because some people actually couldn't read "enter" and "exit". I don't know if it was true or not! Always seems to be someone getting it wrong whenever I'm going in or out!


----------



## PACman

And while we are on the subject of stupid, have any of you ever heard of the Walmart two step?


----------



## jr.sr. painting

I hate when I go to open a window circa 1920's that I presume just needs a little persuasion from my 5 in 1 and instantly cracks when I applied pressure


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when you're waiting for someone to clear their mountains of garbage and stuff from the house they want you to paint, pick a colour.... and they play the "We've got three small kids, oh, we're so busy, oh, we never have time to do any of this stuff" card.

Get over it. Other people with kids get basic stuff done. A week ago you said the place would be ready for me. You're F'ing up my schedule.


----------



## Jmayspaint

I hate it when you call a products tech support line to try and figure out why your clear coat did this, 









And they tell you maybe you need to turn the air down on your airless sprayer. :facepalm: 

I also hate having to start over on a set of doors that was supposed to be installed today. 



If I was going for the crackle effect, I would have it made. :cursing: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter

What product were you using Jay? I've had a similar problem when applying a waterborne finish, containing some hydrocarbons, over a waterborne primer that stated in the TDS, that it wasn't compatible with hydrocarbon based materials.


----------



## Jmayspaint

It's a pre-catalyzed WB polyurethane by a company called Faux Effects. C-500 it's called. I've used it before and one other time had this happen (to a much lesser extent) I attributed it then to conditions. It was winter and I had forced air heat in the shop. Thought maybe it dried too fast. 

That couldn't have been what happened this time, maybe I just put it on too thick. 

The frustrating thing is the specs are ridiculously simplified. The totality of the spraying instructions is only "best applied by fine spray". Seriously, that's all it says. And I had to call the company and have them email me even the pathetic excuse for specs they have on the product. Nothing at all is available on line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic

That's faux'd up Jay...


----------



## Boco

Can you use Restore on our deck?


----------



## RH

I hate trying to replace a screw, be it in a light fixture, a towel bar, or whatever, then dropping said screw and having it totally disappear. I mean c'mon, it only dropped four or five feet, landed on a drop, and therefore should be easy to spot BEFORE even getting down on the floor to look! But nooooo, it's like the dang thing passed into a black hole on it's descent and wound up in the Zinxflab Galaxy in some distant part of the universe - never to be seen on this planet again. And of course, you don't have any extras screws of that type or size available to finish the job with.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> I hate trying to replace a screw, be it in a light fixture, a towel bar, or whatever, then dropping said screw and having it totally disappear. I mean c'mon, it only dropped four or five feet, landed on a drop, and therefore should be easy to spot BEFORE even getting down on the floor to look! But nooooo, it's like the dang thing passed into a black hole on it's descent and wound up in the Zinxflab Galaxy in some distant part of the universe - never to be seen on this planet again. And of course, you don't have any extras screws of that type or size available to finish the job with.


I dropped a screw two stories down the gutter down pipe is was fixing once. Two stories and it hit that 2"x4" hole dead center.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> I dropped a screw two stories down the gutter down pipe is was fixing once. Two stories and it hit that 2"x4" hole dead center.


But of course. 

Though if you TRIED to do it you couldn't manage it if your life depended on it.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> But of course.
> 
> Though if you TRIED to do it you couldn't manage it if your life depended on it.


That's exactly what I thought at the time. Luckily I had the box o' 5000 screws i had to buy at the Home depot store!


----------



## chrisn

PACman said:


> That's exactly what I thought at the time. Luckily I had the box o' 5000 screws i had to buy at the Home depot store!


Speaking about. I was there yesterday to get a new 3ft step ladder with an extra wide top that I saw online. Went to the pro desk where FIVE employees were milling around staring at ONE computer screen(looked like a state road job). There were a couple guys ahead of me so I went to the tool section and found a guy.
So I asked him and he knows nuttin but sends me to the service desk. At said desk was a lone worker. $ people ahead of me so I said fork this, I am going to Lowes .Went to the pro desk there(nobody in line and 2 guys actually working) and asked about said ladder and immediately he found what I was looking for, for $50 less than crappy home depot.
I swear to God, I will never set foot in Home Depot again :no:


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when it's May 14th.... and we've got a snow storm happening! For cripes sakes in two weeks it's JUNE!


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when it's May 14th.... and we've got a snow storm happening! For cripes sakes in two weeks it's JUNE!


Like I said! Summer is the third week of July in Canada.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when it's May 14th.... and we've got a snow storm happening! For cripes sakes in two weeks it's JUNE!


Like I said! Summer is the third week of July in Canada. We may have a frost warning for tonight but it isn't official yet.


----------



## PACman

stupid internet server!


----------



## Wildbill7145

PACman said:


> Like I said! Summer is the third week of July in Canada. We may have a frost warning for tonight but it isn't official yet.


Weird thing is, I seem to remember that on December 15th or thereabouts, it was 15C and sunny out. Not a lick of snow on the ground.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Ok, second day of snow. No accumulations where I'm at though, just lots coming down. Some old timers around here have said it's absolutely not uncommon to get snow in June! One guy said his grandfather remembers many years ago when it snowed in August.

This ain't right.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Wildbill7145 said:


> Ok, second day of snow. No accumulations where I'm at though, just lots coming down. Some old timers around here have said it's absolutely not uncommon to get snow in June! One guy said his grandfather remembers many years ago when it snowed in August.
> 
> This ain't right.


Here ya go. This is what a nice spring (almost summer) day is supposed to look like Bill. In case you forgot. 
Ps. It's raining today though. Back to good weather tomorrow. Just thought I'd share a little hope with ya!


----------



## PACman

They had measurable accumulation of snow in several areas around Cleveland Saturday night. Really not all that unusual for Cleveland though believe it or not. Cleveland is the largest city in the US that has had measurable snowfall in every month of the year in it's history. It's also the only major league baseball city that has had it's home opener and it's final home game of a season snowed out.


----------



## PACman

I hate when a customer comes in and wants to know what I have for a "deck restore" type coating and I don't have one. Why? Not because I want to sell it to them but because they have already been to all of the box stores and SW and wanted to see what the locally owned store had. Then I have to go against what the salespeople at all the other stores have told them and tell them that it isn't a good idea to put that type of coating right on top of their peeling, faded, gone down to bare gray wood stain they have on there now, without doing proper prep first. And then telling them it was a toss up whether it would hold up after doing all of that work. Even though I'm the one who knows how to prep it, what finish to use, and how to maintain it, I end up looking like the idiot that is just trying to sell them products the don't really need. But they actually do need. I guess some people just can't get away from believing what they want to believe and marketing that directly caters to their beliefs.


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate when the damn painting crew in the other room is giggling like a bunch of fifth grade girls and then they start singing at the top of their lungs.....shut up !!


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> I hate when the damn painting crew in the other room is giggling like a bunch of fifth grade girls and then they start singing at the top of their lungs.....shut up !!


I never have that problem


----------



## fauxlynn

I know they were talking about me,too.
I know en paquito Spanish

How did I get oil primer on my bra? Dammit. 



I hate'fat finger'


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I'm working for a customer who just won't shut up. They follow me around telling me their entire life story, then start at the beginning again. They don't even get the hint when I'm doing everything in my power to ignore them. Not responding, reacting, even just walking further and further away doesn't dissuade them. Turning on a shop vac and just leaving it sitting there running doesn't stop them (when they asked why I was doing this I told them I was priming it. They believed me! Lol.)


----------



## Gwarel

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I'm working for a customer who just won't shut up. They follow me around telling me their entire life story, then start at the beginning again. They don't even get the hint when I'm doing everything in my power to ignore them. Not responding, reacting, even just walking further and further away doesn't dissuade them. Turning on a shop vac and just leaving it sitting there running doesn't stop them (when they asked why I was doing this I told them I was priming it. They believed me! Lol.)


Stop me if you've heard this one......I sometimes work with a paperhanger who listens to headphones a lot. Whenever a customer asks him what he's listening to he pulls them off and says "It's an audio instruction on how to hang wallpaper".


----------



## jr.sr. painting

I hate when I go on an estimate (nc addition to existing house) and the homeowner wants me to break down prices for complete job, homeowner priming not us, homeowner doing closets not us, trim the same paint as walls (everything regal select eggshell), spray doors only with primer bc they like to see the brush marks on trim and doors, subtract the dining room and two bedrooms a few days after the first quote. Meanwhile during the walk through they are telling me about the custom staircase to be installed out of reclaimed wood, the custom stone fireplace going all the way through the great room, and not to mention this addition more than doubled the size of the house. I know they have the money to paint but now all the sudden they have shallow pockets. Oh and btw we need you in about two weeks and all the hardwood floor will be stacked in the middle of the great room. I wonder if it's puzzling to them that the price is only going down $500


----------



## chrisn

jr.sr. painting said:


> I hate when I go on an estimate (nc addition to existing house) and the homeowner wants me to break down prices for complete job, homeowner priming not us, homeowner doing closets not us, trim the same paint as walls (everything regal select eggshell), spray doors only with primer bc they like to see the brush marks on trim and doors, subtract the dining room and two bedrooms a few days after the first quote. Meanwhile during the walk through they are telling me about the custom staircase to be installed out of reclaimed wood, the custom stone fireplace going all the way through the great room, and not to mention this addition more than doubled the size of the house. I know they have the money to paint but now all the sudden they have shallow pockets. Oh and btw we need you in about two weeks and all the hardwood floor will be stacked in the middle of the great room. I wonder if it's puzzling to them that the price is only going down $500[/QUOTE]
> 
> mine would be going UP at least that much


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I'm working for a customer who just won't shut up. They follow me around telling me their entire life story, then start at the beginning again. They don't even get the hint when I'm doing everything in my power to ignore them. Not responding, reacting, even just walking further and further away doesn't dissuade them. Turning on a shop vac and just leaving it sitting there running doesn't stop them (when they asked why I was doing this I told them I was priming it. They believed me! Lol.)


At least when I'm actually doing the work I know exactly what I need to be doing and can sort of go on auto-pilot while dealing with a chatty HO. It's when I am bidding their job and they keep wanting to talk that drives me crazy. There I am trying to think through what will need to be done, what products to use, working out my numbers, etc, and the HO is going, "blah, blah, blah, blah, blah...", to the point that I can't even think. Sheesh! Enough already!


----------



## PACman

You know that plastic coated masonite paneling that some hacks use for tub surrounds? I hate it when a customer comes in asking if I have paint they can use that has the primer in it so they can just do one coat with no sanding. For use in an actual tub surround that they used daily. With 3 teenagers in the family. I tell them I don't, and that they need at the very minimum to sand, use a bonding primer, and use a high quality paint.

Then they give me the business about how Home Depot has a paint called Marquee that has primer right in it that the guy at the Home Depot said could be used on it with no sanding and no primer, and had a lifetime guarantee.

I told them good luck with that, I don't have anything that I can even lie about like that and keep a straight face. Then they got pissed off at me and left. Maybe they'll be back in a few weeks when their drain gets plugged up with peeled paint.


----------



## driftweed

You don't have anything comparable to tile doc?


----------



## PACman

driftweed said:


> You don't have anything comparable to tile doc?


I do. Nothing that compares to Marquee though. You know, the paint that sticks to everything with no primer except bare drywall? That stuff. The point wasn't whether I had something or not, just that she actually believes that there are paints with primers in them that will stick to that stuff available at a box store. I could have sold her Ultraplate, which would have stuck fine but isn't recommended for high moisture areas. An epoxy would have been entirely out of her grasp.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when you wake up in the morning, look at the forecast. 60% POP. Looks like it's gonna rain any minute all day long. Radar shows a large mass of precipitation coming your way. As it gets close, it splits and goes north and south of you. Could have been painting today. At least I got a bunch of paperwork done. Which I hate doing.


----------



## chrisn

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when you wake up in the morning, look at the forecast. 60% POP. Looks like it's gonna rain any minute all day long. Radar shows a large mass of precipitation coming your way. As it gets close, it splits and goes north and south of you. Could have been painting today. At least I got a bunch of paperwork done. Which I hate doing.


Lucky me, I don't ever worry about the weather


----------



## slinger58

chrisn said:


> Lucky me, I don't ever worry about the weather


You don't do exteriors? I didn't know that.


----------



## chrisn

slinger58 said:


> You don't do exteriors? I didn't know that.


Haven't done any for almost 5 years now, maybe a front door, here and there.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I actually love working outdoors, just don't really like all the variables associated with it.


----------



## journeymanPainter

chrisn said:


> Haven't done any for almost 5 years now, maybe a front door, here and there.


Painting the inside of a front door didn't count as exterior work


----------



## RH

chrisn said:


> Lucky me, I don't ever worry about the weather


Same here. The only weather related concerns I ever have are whether the house we will be working in has air conditioning or not.


----------



## slinger58

chrisn said:


> Haven't done any for almost 5 years now, maybe a front door, here and there.


I'll be joining the "interior only" club soon I think. 

I'm just getting too old for some of this stuff.


----------



## HD painting

I've been on NC for a while. With some exterior needed done. Back in the day I got burned by the weather man. I learned-you show up to the job regardless and call it yourself. Or you'll miss too many good days....


----------



## SemiproJohn

HD painting said:


> I've been on NC for a while. With some exterior needed done. Back in the day I got burned by the weather man.* I learned-you show up to the job regardless and call it yourself. Or you'll miss too many good days....*





I agree with this. And, with today's smart phones and their ability to give you a detailed weather map of your area (and entire state), it makes sense to be your own weather man. Just pay attention to direction and speed of "bad weather" and plan accordingly.


----------



## chrisn

journeymanPainter said:


> Painting the inside of a front door didn't count as exterior work


 what about the outside?


----------



## lilpaintchic

HD painting said:


> I've been on NC for a while. With some exterior needed done. Back in the day I got burned by the weather man. I learned-you show up to the job regardless and call it yourself. Or you'll miss too many good days....


It must be nice to be well paid to be wrong so much of the time..... I shoulda been a weatherman. Wait, that didn't sound right...weather woman? Weather person? Which bathroom do I use? I'm confused...:what:

Well, whatever. I could made a lot of $ being wrong about the weather in Seattle like KIRO (the news guys)


----------



## fauxlynn

I pretty much hate everything 


I think it's time to break up with my best friend again, she is soooooo gd annoying.

The granite guy literally laughed at the chicken coop wall and said it was not distressed, he could do better.

Jerk also laughed at the grates, told me I should have just bought wooden ones. Really! F U , not my call.......

Then as a favor to the GC, I had to delicately remove some gunk the granite guys splashed onto the wood vanity yesterday, nobody noticed it right away.

I am literally swamped with so much work I cannot sleep through the night.



I hate all that ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> I pretty much hate everything
> 
> 
> I think it's time to break up with my best friend again, she is soooooo gd annoying.
> 
> The granite guy literally laughed at the chicken coop wall and said it was not distressed, he could do better.
> 
> Jerk also laughed at the grates, told me I should have just bought wooden ones. Really! F U , not my call.......
> 
> Then as a favor to the GC, I had to delicately remove some gunk the granite guys splashed onto the wood vanity yesterday, nobody noticed it right away.
> 
> I am literally swamped with so much work I cannot sleep through the night.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate all that ^^^^^^^^^^


tell me about it


----------



## fauxlynn

chrisn said:


> tell me about it


Have you ever done a sleep study to figure it out?

My sleep issues stem from anxiety I think. When I'm working a job, my brain wont turn off..


----------



## lilpaintchic

fauxlynn said:


> Have you ever done a sleep study to figure it out?
> 
> My sleep issues stem from anxiety I think. When I'm working a job, my brain wont turn off..


I have to force myself to just stop sometimes... make a punch list. And when we're close to the end of a job, the guys get one and add to or scratch off what's done. Helps provide a strong finish. For me, writing things out helps tremendously.
I have to schedule time to myself to sort business things. I like Tuesdays for that. Tuesday is the schedule day...pencil out the week, the month, check and double check the "flow".I try to schedule an hour or 2 on Thursdays to keep up on stuff and Saturday I usually put bids together. It helps for me to schedule the business days. Without them, all my other days feel disorganized...I dunno....works for me anyway. 
Trust me, I know those feelings very well....


----------



## Gough

slinger58 said:


> I'll be joining the "interior only" club soon I think.
> 
> I'm just getting too old for some of this stuff.


Funny, as we were working through the baseboard in a remodel, I had the same thought...about interiors. 

We just bumped our interior rates 25%, maybe the invisible hand of the market will take care of the problem.


----------



## slinger58

Gough said:


> Funny, as we were working through the baseboard in a remodel, I had the same thought...about interiors. We just bumped our interior rates 25%, maybe the invisible hand of the market will take care of the problem.


Yep, I can understand that. I spent a few days on baseboards a week or so ago and now have a case of "tennis elbow" in my left arm. I have to sit down to run baseboards these days, no more crawling around on my knees. So after a few days of supporting my weight on my left arm, I'm taking Aleve and nursing a sore arm.

As they say, getting old ain't for sissies.


----------



## Tapwater

I hate when.....the site super wants you to finish the exterior doors so the hardware guy can come put the hardware on. After repeatedly warning him about trade damage on finished work (back-charge), i do as he wants. The result- ALL the doors need to be repainted before the building gets handed over. 




fauxlynn said:


> Have you ever done a sleep study to figure it out?
> 
> My sleep issues stem from anxiety I think. When I'm working a job, my brain wont turn off..


The boss and I agree that this is a symptom of giving a sh!t about your work. Sometimes I have trouble 'turning off' as it were, especially when I'm on a site where I'm sandwiched between other trades' deadlines. I find there's a fine line between 'turning off' and not giving a rat's a$$.


----------



## journeymanPainter

Tapwater said:


> I hate when.....the site super wants you to finish the exterior doors so the hardware guy can come put the hardware on. After repeatedly warning him about trade damage on finished work (back-charge), i do as he wants. The result- ALL the doors need to be repainted before the building gets handed over


That's why I was always a fan of letting the carpenters dry fit everything, then I do my finish coat


----------



## lilpaintchic

Tapwater said:


> I hate when.....the site super wants you to finish the exterior doors so the hardware guy can come put the hardware on. After repeatedly warning him about trade damage on finished work (back-charge), i do as he wants. The result- ALL the doors need to be repainted before the building gets handed over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boss and I agree that this is a symptom of giving a sh!t about your work. Sometimes I have trouble 'turning off' as it were, especially when I'm on a site where I'm sandwiched between other trades' deadlines. I find there's a fine line between 'turning off' and not giving a rat's a$$.


Sounds like $$$!!


----------



## Boco

I hate when it rains on my first day off in 3 weeks. Then internet and cable go out as well.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Boco said:


> I hate when it rains on my first day off in 3 weeks. Then internet and cable go out as well.


Yeah really today was my first real day off in forever plus my wife and kids are up visiting her sister in PA. I was planning on a full day of fishing in my kayak but the rain put a hamper on that. Tomorrows forecast does t look any better. :no:


----------



## lilpaintchic

Kayak fishing like this guy? Lost his rod and reel, capsized and STILL managed to land the pig. Lolol, happened a few days ago here in Washington somewhere.


----------



## PACman

lilpaintchic said:


> Kayak fishing like this guy? Lost his rod and reel, capsized and STILL managed to land the pig. Lolol, happened a few days ago here in Washington somewhere.


DANG! Who caught who?


----------



## lilpaintchic

It's like #124 or somethin!!


----------



## RH

Next time that guy should try using a rod and reel to catch his halibut instead of his hands. It won't hurt as much.


----------



## lilpaintchic

I just wanna know him the landed him from a capsized kayak while losing his pole and reel?!?!? What, did he swim it in or???


----------



## lilpaintchic

I hate it when the dept of fish and wildlife cancel the entire fishing season for anglers, but keep it open for natives to keep molesting the fisheries with gillnets. .smh....personally, I think it just needs to be closed to ALL fishing this year. Period. But especially to the slaughtering.


----------



## Stretch67

What happened to RP?


----------



## PACman

bryceraisanen said:


> What happened to RP?


Fish ate him.


----------



## PACman

I didn't know you could noodle a halibut. (search oklahoma noodling)


----------



## chrisn

PACman said:


> I didn't know you could noodle a halibut. (search oklahoma noodling)


Pretty tricky without scuba gear, they live way down deep.:whistling2:


----------



## Tapwater

Not always. They've been caught mid-water by trawlers. I've personally caught them at roughly 25 fathom in water 45 fathom deep.


----------



## lilpaintchic

PACman said:


> I didn't know you could noodle a halibut. (search oklahoma noodling)


There was a show on tv about that! How many beers did it take to figure that one out I wonder?? Lol


----------



## chrisn

Tapwater said:


> Not always. They've been caught mid-water by trawlers. I've personally caught them at roughly 25 fathom in water 45 fathom deep.


Still pretty deep considering the noodlers might go down 6 feet at most.


----------



## jr.sr. painting

I hate when I go on a 5 day vaca to a major city and the first thing that perks my interest is a bm store in the heart of the city and I had to buy two Picasso rembrandts. I mean I've never heard of them before pt and I figured what the hell why not. The staff was very friendly and even gave me a contractor discount. Not to mention they sell everything cheaper than the major bm retailer in my market


----------



## PACman

Oh god I have to share this one! A guy comes in with a couple pieces of hardyplank. One of them is covered with mildew and the other is faded badly. He says he needs a couple of quarts to repaint the two ends of his house. One side faces north (guess which one!) and the other faces south. He says he needs a couple of quarts of some "premium" paint that is mildew resistant AND fade resistant. I told him I had just what he needed. Then I asked him how much he needed and he said "I used just under two quarts last time so I suppose i need to get two quarts". No problem I said, but I pointed out that two quarts is just almost as much as a gallon, but he said he didn't want to have any paint laying around the house.

So I ask him how big the ends of his house were (this is where it gets interesting!) and he says "14'x20' that I need to paint". ? I said that is 240 square feet per end. He just kinda grunts. Then I say "paint typically only covers 100 square feet per quart" and he starts to get agitated. "i don't need that much paint! I've painted those ends every 4 years for twenty years now!"

So, he asks me how much my paint is per quart, and I told him that for my best exterior it would be $20-26 per quart depending on the sheen and which quality he wanted.

"OH MY GOD THAt'S A RIP OFF! I CAN GET EXTERIOR PAINT AT WALMART FOR $9.97 LIKE I DID LAST TIME! I AIN'T GONNA PAY NO $30 FOR A QUART OF PAINT!"

I guess he must really like painting those walls. He really bitched about how quickly the paint went to crap though! So he is going to get a $10 quart of paint, put it on almost two and a half times as thin as it's supposed to be, and he will be repainting it in another 4 years and this whole time his hardyplank is slowly rotting away from the uv exposure and the mildew! Gotta love the Walmart huh?


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when the stupid plumber installs a new toilet and throws the old wax ring out on the front lawn instead of in a damned garbage can. Then, the painter (ME) steps on it and I had to drive all the way home to change my damn boots! Damnit! Stuff wouldn't come off!


----------



## CApainter

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when the stupid plumber installs a new toilet and throws the old wax ring out on the front lawn instead of in a damned garbage can. Then, the painter (ME) steps on it and I had to drive all the way home to change my damn boots! Damnit! Stuff wouldn't come off!


That should be criminal mischief!


----------



## driftweed

I hate losing the fresh pack of lense protector for my fancy respirator! Lost 2 hours today searching EVERYWHERE for those damned things, now I'm stuck with the half mask.

Of course, they will show up right in my face after this job. . .


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

driftweed said:


> I hate losing the fresh pack of lense protector for my fancy respirator! Lost 2 hours today searching EVERYWHERE for those damned things, now I'm stuck with the half mask.
> 
> Of course, they will show up right in my face after this job. . .


I have been misplacing items like crazy lately. I have been bouncing between three seperate jobs. I misplaced a pack of 4 1/2 in roller covers, cleaning tools, magnetic clips, a gallon of Thin-x, and the magnetic clips that I bought to replace the ones I misplaced. Most I have found, but still looking for the Thin-x and clips.


----------



## journeymanPainter

Pete the Painter said:


> I have been misplacing items like crazy lately. I have been bouncing between three seperate jobs. I misplaced a pack of 4 1/2 in roller covers, cleaning tools, magnetic clips, a gallon of Thin-x, and the magnetic clips that I bought to replace the ones I misplaced. Most I have found, but still looking for the Thin-x and clips.


I know the feeling.

I bought a box of sanding sponges a few years ago, and still haven't find them. I know I haven't taken them out of my storage room, and I've emptied my storage room twice


----------



## journeymanPainter

I hate when the guys just drop there stuff and walk outside and talk for 20 mins, then leave while I clean up the mess.


----------



## driftweed

Glad I am not the only one losing crap lately, pete.

Still haven't found those covers, but now I can add fiberglass resin, scissors, several rolls masking tape, multiple screwdrivers to the list. 

The screwdrivers are driving me nuts! I can't keep em more than a day lately!


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when the stupid plumber installs a new toilet and throws the old wax ring out on the front lawn instead of in a damned garbage can. Then, the painter (ME) steps on it and I had to drive all the way home to change my damn boots! Damnit! Stuff wouldn't come off!


Heh, you only assumed that was wax.


----------



## Boco

I hate when you pay someone to do a few hours work and they leave 20 minutes later. I also hate when they call numerous times the next day looking for more work.


----------



## PACman

driftweed said:


> Glad I am not the only one losing crap lately, pete.
> 
> Still haven't found those covers, but now I can add fiberglass resin, scissors, several rolls masking tape, multiple screwdrivers to the list.
> 
> The screwdrivers are driving me nuts! I can't keep em more than a day lately!


This is a result of a theory I proposed when I was in college. I will refrain from typing the name of the theory because it has my real last name in it. (you remember! Real world name as in not an internet name?)

That is-a) the chance of finding the wrong type of screwdriver is directly proportional to the amount of speed at which you need the correct screwdriver.

b) the number of incorrect screwdrivers you find is also directly proportional to the speed at which you need the correct screwdriver.

I was quite famous for a time at school anyway. physics major.


----------



## driftweed

That's no lie pacman! I need a phillips, and find 10 flatheats:banghead:


----------



## PACman

I hate it when I catch a mouse in a sticky trap, put it in the trash, and come out two days later and see the neighborhood feral cat running around with a glue trap stuck to it's face! He won't come near me so I can get it off! I don't blame him for not trusting humans though. The old neighbor *itch moved out and just left him behind.


----------



## Wildbill7145

driftweed said:


> That's no lie pacman! I need a phillips, and find 10 flatheats:banghead:


Get a Quickpic screwdriver Drift, you'll never have that problem again. Get the bright orange one though. Easier to find when it drowns in the bottom of your bin.


----------



## Tapwater

Wildbill7145 said:


> driftweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's no lie pacman! I need a phillips, and find 10 flatheats:banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a Quickpic screwdriver Drift, you'll never have that problem again. Get the bright orange one though. Easier to find when it drowns in the bottom of your bin.
Click to expand...

Best screwdrivers I've bought. If ya hit up London Drugs- they sell the slightly smaller size for $8. After my spring set, its my most snatched item.


----------



## driftweed

I always lose the bits on those style


----------



## journeymanPainter

driftweed said:


> I always lose the bits on those style


Best multi bit screw driver I've ever bought. You never lose the attachments, and it has 2 of every bit


----------



## Tapwater

journeymanPainter said:


> driftweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always lose the bits on those style
> 
> 
> 
> Best multi bit screw driver I've ever bought. You never lose the attachments, and it has 2 of every bit
Click to expand...

Those are good too, but the 2 issues i have are lacking the robbie #1 and the short shank. Never lose a bit though.


----------



## PACman

Anyone have any idea what to use as bait to live trap a feral cat? Not looking forward to ripping it's fir off!
Called animal control. They said that since it is a "domestic" animal if they come and trap it they will charge me for it? Wth? Apparently once you call them to help the animal you take financial responsibility for the animal. PLUS they automatically take the cat to the shelter to get a health checkup and vaccines. And then they charge you for that too!?!? After that they return it back to your "possession". Do they not have any concept as to what "feral" means?


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> Anyone have any idea what to use as bait to live trap a feral cat? Not looking forward to ripping it's fir off!
> Called animal control. They said that since it is a "domestic" animal if they come and trap it they will charge me for it? Wth? Apparently once you call them to help the animal you take financial responsibility for the animal. PLUS they automatically take the cat to the shelter to get a health checkup and vaccines. And then they charge you for that too!?!? After that they return it back to your "possession". Do they not have any concept as to what "feral" means?


Coincidently, we're doing a little pest management, and so for this week ,we've trapped 7 feral cats and one possum. I believe we're just sprinkling dried cat food inside the trap. and those little suckers are mean....I'm talking about the trappers.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> Coincidently, we're doing a little pest management, and so for this week ,we've trapped 7 feral cats and one possum. I believe we're just sprinkling dried cat food inside the trap. and those little suckers are mean....I'm talking about the trappers.


I was thinking of using some canned cat food and a little dry. I'll probably catch a couple of raccoons before I get the cat though. I was trying to come up with a way to sedate the cat so I can pull that thing off without losing a finger or getting rabies or something. I was thinking of putting a garbage bag around the trap and blowing marijuana smoke into it until it goes all cheech and chong. All i need is some marijuana. Think this would be a legal use in Ohio?

I hear that if you can grab a cat by the nap of it's neck it will calm down. Anyone know if that works? I know it works for domestic kittens but will it work with a feral cat?


----------



## driftweed

Tuna, cats love tuna.


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> I was thinking of using some canned cat food and a little dry. I'll probably catch a couple of raccoons before I get the cat though. I was trying to come up with a way to sedate the cat so I can pull that thing off without losing a finger or getting rabies or something. I was thinking of putting a garbage bag around the trap and blowing marijuana smoke into it until it goes all cheech and chong. All i need is some marijuana. Think this would be a legal use in Ohio?
> 
> I hear that if you can grab a cat by the nap of it's neck it will calm down. Anyone know if that works? I know it works for domestic kittens but will it work with a feral cat?


We initially put out the traps for the raccoons, specifically, but those guys are smart and have avoided getting trapped.

Let me know how that nape thing works out. hee hee.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> We initially put out the traps for the raccoons, specifically, but those guys are smart and have avoided getting trapped.
> 
> Let me know how that nape thing works out. hee hee.


Raccoons here are stupid. The groundhogs are the smart ones. They never get caught. O'possums you can almost catch with your bare hands if you spotlight them right. I think the lack of any predators for 150 years has made the raccoons and O'possums lazy.


----------



## slinger58

Tuna for bait. A .22 short will calm them down for relocation.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> I was thinking of using some canned cat food and a little dry. I'll probably catch a couple of raccoons before I get the cat though. I was trying to come up with a way to sedate the cat so I can pull that thing off without losing a finger or getting rabies or something. I was thinking of putting a garbage bag around the trap and blowing marijuana smoke into it until it goes all cheech and chong. All i need is some marijuana. Think this would be a legal use in Ohio?
> 
> I hear that if you can grab a cat by the nap of it's neck it will calm down. Anyone know if that works? I know it works for domestic kittens but will it work with a feral cat?


I've always heard it's an extremely effective technique to use on feral cats - especially the large unnuetered males. And don't wear gloves - they only get in the way. :whistling2:


----------



## PACman

slinger58 said:


> Tuna for bait. A .22 short will calm them down for relocation.


I have no problem shooting raccoons and o'possums that cause problems but i won't shoot what once was a domestic animal unless it is suffering from an injury or sickness. Besides, the feral cats (there are two of them) help keep the rodent population under control. With my house being surrounded by Amish farms this is a bit of a problem. As long as the cats seem healthy and content as they are I won't shoot either of them. If they were to get injured or sick, with no chance of recovery I would consider putting them down to alleviate their suffering. Except for one time one of them took a dump on my deck I have no problem with them. I just won't feed them because I don't want to attract hundreds of them and the multitude of raccoons in the area. At that point you attract coyotes and then you have problems.

I called a friend of a friend that is a veterinarian to see if she might be able to give me some help or some tips.


----------



## driftweed

Try nyquil, maybe that will work


----------



## HD painting

Any Chinese restaurants around ya? 
Maybe a new lucrative source of income.


----------



## PACman

HD painting said:


> Any Chinese restaurants around ya?
> Maybe a new lucrative source of income.


Yeah I thought of that, but when i asked them about it all they did was yell "you clazy! I no eat cat!" and chased me out of the kitchen.


----------



## PACman

driftweed said:


> Try nyquil, maybe that will work


I took some nyquil before I went out drinking once. Not a good idea.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> Yeah I thought of that, but when i asked them about it all they did was yell "you clazy! I no eat cat!" and chased me out of the kitchen.


While swinging a dead cat? :blink:


----------



## Epoxy Pro

You forget to change you unavailable email address to one your going to keep.


----------



## lilpaintchic

cd-painting2 said:


> You forget to change you unavailable email address to one your going to keep.


Would this be the elusive c in cd posting?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

lilpaintchic said:


> Would this be the elusive c in cd posting?


Yep.


----------



## Wildbill7145

First time of the year I get up extra early to get a big day in on an exterior and when I show up, everything is covered in dew. Drive back home and wait it out.

Poop.


----------



## Gymschu

Wildbill7145 said:


> First time of the year I get up extra early to get a big day in on an exterior and when I show up, everything is covered in dew. Drive back home and wait it out.
> 
> Poop.


I feel ya, Bill. Was planning on applying a second coat to some shutters I have sitting outside the shop. Was supposed to be another 90 degree day with plenty of sunshine. Woke up to clouds and RAIN........plan B, I guess.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Wildbill7145 said:


> First time of the year I get up extra early to get a big day in on an exterior and when I show up, everything is covered in dew. Drive back home and wait it out.
> 
> Poop.


I get up at 3:45 every morning. This time of year first thing I check is the morning dew. Couldn't tell ya how many times in the past we did what you did and were like WTH.

With some of our jobs being an hours drive North or South it's even trickier. I usually leave before 5am, hour drive with dew I find a place to go chill or go to breakfast.


----------



## Wildbill7145

cdpainting said:


> I get up at 3:45 every morning. This time of year first thing I check is the morning dew. Couldn't tell ya how many times in the past we did what you did and were like WTH.
> 
> With some of our jobs being an hours drive North or South it's even trickier. I usually leave before 5am, hour drive with dew I find a place to go chill or go to breakfast.


Crappy thing about today was that my house was bone dry. Van was dry too. This cottage is right down by the lake with a reasonably lower elevation. I went back at 7:30, still covered. 8:30, still covered.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Wildbill7145 said:


> Crappy thing about today was that my house was bone dry. Van was dry too. This cottage is right down by the lake with a reasonably lower elevation. I went back at 7:30, still covered. 8:30, still covered.
> 
> Unbelievable.


That's an extended breakfast break. It doesn't matter how often it happens we can never get used to it.


----------



## RH

I hate when I push the release button on my extension rod and as it closes with a slam I discover I had the web of skin between my thumb and forefinger in the way... ow, ow, ow, ow, ow...!!! :cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## lilpaintchic

RH said:


> I hate when I push the release button on my extension rod and as it closes with a slam I discover I had the web of skin between my thumb and forefinger in the way... ow, ow, ow, ow, ow...!!! :cursing::cursing::cursing:


The dark side of surelocks....been there, done that...OW!OW!OW!


----------



## PACman

What I really, REALLY hate...... like chewing on aluminum foil.......when people say "Los Angeles LAX airport"! God it drives me up a wall. Like saying "New York NYC airport". ERRRRRR!


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Your driving on the highway and some thing sort of explodes in your engine bay. My battery blew up yesterday on my drive home. Bought a new battery this morning and guess what. It still won't start.

I could smell the battery acid but kept driving since the truck was running, shut it off at home and it hasn't started since. 

Hoping its under $500 more to fix plus the tow. If not there goes my Vette deposit money (scraping and saving).


----------



## CApainter

cdpainting said:


> Your driving on the highway and some thing sort of explodes in your engine bay. My battery blew up yesterday on my drive home. Bought a new battery this morning and guess what. It still won't start.
> 
> I could smell the battery acid but kept driving since the truck was running, shut it off at home and it hasn't started since.
> 
> Hoping its under $500 more to fix plus the tow. If not there goes my Vette deposit money (scraping and saving).


Wow! Sounds like an over charge from the alternator. Some alternators have a fuse to prevent over charging. Good luck.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> Wow! Sounds like an over charge from the alternator. Some alternators have a fuse to prevent over charging. Good luck.


Could be a bad diode in the alternator too.The diodes prevent the charge from going the "wrong" way. They are one of the main reasons alternators go bad. (I have in a past life rebuilt several alternators.)


----------



## PACman

"Do you have any paint that I can put on my stucco that will keep it from falling apart?, Sherwin Williams says they have one but it's over $60 a gallon."

!!!!!!!! $60 a gallon sounds like a heck of a bargain to me!


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when the customer in an attempt to help, prepaints the first coat on the trim you're going to be installing using the can that in big bold letters says "CEILING PAINT".


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when you come home at the end of the day, and the front of your house is basically completely covered with black mud dauber wasps. They love it when the siding is getting pounded by the sun and they do their stupid little dance bouncing around touching everything.

I can't find out where they've got a nest, but it's gotta be a big one. I can't even figure out where these guys usually make nests. There's lots and lots of them. Thankfully, they're the least aggressive of the various wasp species or so I'm told.

I hate them tho and am desirous of hosing them with the foaming nerve agent.


----------



## CApainter

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when you come home at the end of the day, and the front of your house is basically completely covered with black mud dauber wasps. They love it when the siding is getting pounded by the sun and they do their stupid little dance bouncing around touching everything.
> 
> I can't find out where they've got a nest, but it's gotta be a big one. I can't even figure out where these guys usually make nests. There's lots and lots of them. Thankfully, they're the least aggressive of the various wasp species or so I'm told.
> 
> I hate them tho and am desirous of hosing them with the foaming nerve agent.


Try to befriend them. I did that with a couple of Black Widows and haven't got bit yet.

We have these gigantic black Bumble Bees in our back yard. They are generally passive and go about their business collecting pollen. However, I had a run in with one recently. He was determined to get in my garden shed, but when I shooed him off, he became extremely aggressive. And even though I held him at bay with a broom, he was persistent. I had a feeling he knew exactly what was going on. I think he was a regular that got accustomed to my wife gardening in the yard and thought of me as a threat since I'm never out there gardening. Gallant little fellow!


----------



## kmp

Bee's 99% of them are female.


----------



## PACman

Customer; I have a problem with my paint! It keeps *insert failure of your choice*!

Me; Did you prime first?

Customer; Yes!

Me; what primer did you use?

Customer; Kilz.


Like a fricking broken record for thirty years!


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> Customer; I have a problem with my paint! It keeps *insert failure of your choice*!
> 
> Me; Did you prime first?
> 
> Customer; Yes!
> 
> Me; what primer did you use?
> 
> Customer; Kilz.
> 
> 
> Like a fricking broken record for thirty years!



I don't get it. I've used Kilz primer with no problems. So before we jump to conclusions, how do we know the homeowner didn't use it incorrectly?

I believe most of the complaints a paint store receives is due to homeowner error rather than an actual product failure. Especially when the majority of the buyers are the Phillis and Ernie homeowner types. These novices haven't had the years of trial and error experience like the rest of us have. Being a painter, you kind of default into minor chemistry.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> I don't get it. I've used Kilz primer with no problems. So before we jump to conclusions, how do we know the homeowner didn't use it incorrectly?
> 
> I believe most of the complaints a paint store receives is due to homeowner error rather than an actual product failure. Especially when the majority of the buyers are the Phillis and Ernie homeowner types. These novices haven't had the years of trial and error experience like the rest of us have. Being a painter, you kind of default into minor chemistry.


Did't say they used it correctly. Most of them aren't putting it on at the 4.6 mil wet film thickness the data sheet specifies. Are YOU putting it on at 4.6 mils wet? Also, it is thought of as the miracle cure for everything! Even frickin' cancer to hear some people tell it. Doesn't do what the salespeople claim it will do if they apply it 1/3 as thick as they're supposed to though! It's gotten REAL old!

Oh and I almost forgot. The last time I used it, I applied at 4 mils wet ( the closest my mil thickness gauge has to 4.6, other then 5.) and it took the better part of two days to dry to the point I could sand it. Can said an hour to recoat. Nothing about time to sand. It took almost a week to dry in the pan liner where I had rolled it out. Didn't have that issue with the other oil based primers i used at the same time. (Coverstain,P&L Multipurpose {same as sw multi}, Cali Troubleshooter. All of which cost twice what Kilz does though.) Maybe that's why they cost more though?


----------



## SemiproJohn

I hate when I find an entire room full of base and quarter round that has been caulked with silicone. :furious:

I ran a wide (finger sized) swath of Alex fast dry over the area where I thought most of the silicone was (above the quarter round). After one coat of semi, there is still some separation going on in the corners and in some places above and below where I caulked.

Idiot homeowners. I guess I will smear some caulk over all the places where the paint is separating, and give the whole mess another coat. At least another coat...


----------



## Wildbill7145

Nothing sticks to cured silicone. Nothing. No primer, no paint, no caulking. Not even silicone sticks to cured silicone. You can lay whatever on top of it, but at soon as you touch it, it's coming off. It'll never bond.


----------



## SemiproJohn

Wildbill7145 said:


> Nothing sticks to cured silicone. Nothing. No primer, no paint, no caulking. Not even silicone sticks to cured silicone. You can lay whatever on top of it, but at soon as you touch it, it's coming off. It'll never bond.


Yeah, I'm afraid that I am going to have problems. I informed the HO of the issue and he seems very cool with the issue that he himself caused. I told him there will be some visible spots, but that I will try my best. 

I'm repainting the entire interior (except ceilings), and don't have a lot of time to devote to this one room. At least everything else is going well.


----------



## chrisn

SemiproJohn said:


> I hate when I find an entire room full of base and quarter round that has been caulked with silicone. :furious:
> 
> I ran a wide (finger sized) swath of Alex fast dry over the area where I thought most of the silicone was (above the quarter round). After one coat of semi, there is still some separation going on in the corners and in some places above and below where I caulked.
> 
> Idiot homeowners. I guess I will smear some caulk over all the places where the paint is separating, and give the whole mess another coat. At least another coat...


I had a large foyer( one of those 2 story beasts) like that, where the previous "painter" caulked EVERYTHING with silicon, base ,crown, jambs, etc.. Before I started ,I told the ho's that this is gonna cost ya for me to dig it all out and do it right. They were OK with that.


----------



## Wildbill7145

chrisn said:


> I had a large foyer( one of those 2 story beasts) like that, where the previous "painter" caulked EVERYTHING with silicon, base ,crown, jambs, etc.. Before I started ,I told the ho's that this is gonna cost ya for me to dig it all out and do it right. They were OK with that.


Wow, now that's a total disaster. Few years back I had a woman call me to try and fix a silicone job her husband did between their shower surround and bathroom walls. Not sure what he was thinking, but he put a bead on that was around an inch thick.

I used both silicone softeners available. The crappy one and the supposedly good one. They did nothing. I used every razor blade, scraper, etc. I own. It barely budged. Took hours to get a small area sort of cleared off. Had to be really careful not to damage the shower surround.

Eventually gave up and told her to get her husband to fix what he'd done as punishment. Whatever brand he used was seriously good stuff.


----------



## PACman

I can hear that sales conversation in my head!
Customer; what's yer best caulk?
Orange apron guy; This one hear is the bestest. It is $7.99 and says it will last a lifetime!
Customer; How many do i need?
OAG; you need to put it on extra thick so one tube will go about 4-5'.
Customer: I think I need 200 tubes.
OAG; I say tree fiddy.
Customer; Ok sounds good.
Home Depot stock holders; CHA-CHING GOES THE WALLET!


----------



## PACman

PACman said:


> I can hear that sales conversation in my head!
> Customer; what's yer best caulk?
> Orange apron guy; This one hear is the bestest. It is $7.99 and says it will last a lifetime!
> Customer; How many do i need?
> OAG; you need to put it on extra thick so one tube will go about 4-5'.
> Customer: I think I need 200 tubes.
> OAG; I say tree fiddy.
> Customer; Ok sounds good.
> Home Depot stock holders; CHA-CHING GOES THE WALLET!


Oh and I forgot!
Customer returns a week later-
Customer; the paint won't stick!
OAG; you need to prime it with kilz.
customer'Ok, how much do I need?
OAG; 50 gallons.
Customer; Ok I'll buy it.
Home Depot stockholders' BONUS CA-CHING!


----------



## PACman

Wow! Can someone adopt me? Please?


----------



## chrisn

someone needs to do something, adoption did not come to mind:whistling2:


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> someone needs to do something, adoption did not come to mind:whistling2:


You missed the add posted for adopt-a-painter! It disappeared!


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> You missed the add posted for adopt-a-painter! It disappeared!


Ya, pulled it. Too close to being an ad. PAC's post doesn't make much sense as a result, of course we're used to _that_. :whistling2:


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> Ya, pulled it. Too close to being an ad. PAC's post doesn't make much sense as a result, of course we're used to _that_. :whistling2:


I stopped making sense years ago. Life is a lot more fun this way.


----------



## PACman

In case anyone was concerned, I managed to get the sticky trap off that stray cats face without any major problems.


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> In case anyone was concerned, I managed to get the sticky trap off that stray cats face without any major problems.


 How did you do it?


----------



## fauxlynn

PACman said:


> In case anyone was concerned, I managed to get the sticky trap off that stray cats face without any major problems.





CApainter said:


> How did you do it?



Yes,please elaborate. Start from the beginning. I truly want to know.:yes:


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> In case anyone was concerned, I managed to get the sticky trap off that stray cats face without any major problems.


What he means is that it wasn't a problem for him. The cat on the other hand...


----------



## PACman

Actually I set the live trap using some canned tuna as suggested. Once the cat saw it was me he was kinda cool. I think he realized I was trying to help him because as soon as I started to open the cage he started meowing loudly. (cats only meow to humans btw.) He was at one time someones pet. The b*tch who abandoned the house next door 6 years ago left him behind. Anyway I grabbed him by the nape of he neck and he was just kinda chill so I took a small pair of scissors and cut the trap away. I had to cut a few of his whiskers which he apparently didn't care for. After I got it off I set him on the ground and he ran away a few steps and stopped. He turned around an let out another meow and then I grabbed the rest of the tuna out of the cage and set it on the ground. He came up to finish it while i was standing there so he obviously doesn't have a fear of humans. I'm sure after what his owner did to him he just thinks we're all a-holes.

I did look him over a little bit as my veterinarian friend told me to do and he didn't have any obvious scars or infections. I was hoping we could give him a couple of shots but we (she,my friend) couldn't come up from Columbus for a few days and she said it was more important to get the trap off his face because that would effect his ability to catch food. We might try to trap him again in a few weeks to have her check him out a little better. I said something about trying to take him into the house or get him adopted and she said as long as he has been feral it wouldn't be a good idea. Obviously he has a good source of food and water because he wasn't starving as far a I could tell. (he keeps the critters out of my car) And He must have a warm place to make it through the winter. It got down to -15f a couple of winters ago for a few days and he made it through that. She said she would guess that it is a male and he has been fixed because if it were a female and it were living nearby I would be seeing a lot more cats around and there would probably be a growing population of kittens every year, and I have only seen one other cat around and it is the Amish family next doors cat.

So no infections, rabies, hunger, so at this point I just let him go.


----------



## PACman

Oh and if you use sticky traps to catch mice, always wrap the used trap (and the mouse) in something that you can stick on to the trap so other animals won't get stuck to it. I had put this trap in a plastic walmart bag and put it in with the trash. If I had taken the bag and stuck it to the exposed part of the trap this wouldn't have happened. I didn't know that. I don't see a lot of animals running around with traps with dead mice stuck to their faces so I never would have thought of it.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when my most annoying customer, absolute biggest time waster, have to wait for my cheque (always), I always get angry during the buildup to working for her and it annoys my wife because I rant about it so much, spend time doing 20 emails to paint one stupid little bedroom.... wants to pay me by etransfer, two weeks late and makes the security question "what colour did you paint the bedroom with?"

I don't remember! That was 2 weeks ago! I've worked for 5 different people since then! I just dug through the garbage can in my van to find the swatch, typed in the name, colour code, with, without hyphen, caps, no caps, some caps and nothing worked! Why are you so annoying, difficult, make me angry, tell your handy guy Larry to paint for you next time! Oh wait, he's a terrible painter and takes the same amount of time to paint one room as it takes me to paint your main floor!

Ugh. I still have to give her the key back. I wonder how complicated that's gonna be. Maybe I'll just drive by and throw it on her lawn.


----------



## journeymanPainter

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when my most annoying customer, absolute biggest time waster, have to wait for my cheque (always), I always get angry during the buildup to working for her and it annoys my wife because I rant about it so much, spend time doing 20 emails to paint one stupid little bedroom.... wants to pay me by etransfer, two weeks late and makes the security question "what colour did you paint the bedroom with?"
> 
> I don't remember! That was 2 weeks ago! I've worked for 5 different people since then! I just dug through the garbage can in my van to find the swatch, typed in the name, colour code, with, without hyphen, caps, no caps, some caps and nothing worked! Why are you so annoying, difficult, make me angry, tell your handy guy Larry to paint for you next time! Oh wait, he's a terrible painter and takes the same amount of time to paint one room as it takes me to paint your main floor!
> 
> Ugh. I still have to give her the key back. I wonder how complicated that's gonna be. Maybe I'll just drive by and throw it on her lawn.


Make sure to paint it green first


----------



## Wildbill7145

Oh, ok so it wasn't Intuition or intuition or CSP-610 or csp-610 or csp610 or Csp610 or Aura Intuition or aura intuition or Aura CSP-610, etc.

It was blue. Yeah, I'd guess that.

:mellow:


----------



## Repaint Florida

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when my most annoying customer, absolute biggest time waster, have to wait for my cheque (always), I always get angry during the buildup to working for her and it annoys my wife because I rant about it so much, spend time doing 20 emails to paint one stupid little bedroom.... wants to pay me by etransfer, two weeks late and makes the security question "what colour did you paint the bedroom with?"
> 
> I don't remember! That was 2 weeks ago! I've worked for 5 different people since then! I just dug through the garbage can in my van to find the swatch, typed in the name, colour code, with, without hyphen, caps, no caps, some caps and nothing worked! Why are you so annoying, difficult, make me angry, tell your handy guy Larry to paint for you next time! Oh wait, he's a terrible painter and takes the same amount of time to paint one room as it takes me to paint your main floor!
> 
> Ugh. I still have to give her the key back. I wonder how complicated that's gonna be. Maybe I'll just drive by and throw it on her lawn.


send it to her by mail ... C O D :thumbsup:

.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> Oh, ok so it wasn't Intuition or intuition or CSP-610 or csp-610 or csp610 or Csp610 or Aura Intuition or aura intuition or Aura CSP-610, etc.
> 
> It was blue. Yeah, I'd guess that.
> 
> :mellow:


How about, "PITA Homeowner Blue"? Maybe it won't work as a password but... :whistling2:

Seriously, just put her on a "Poo List" like many of us do with those types (we all have them), or give her a number so high you can put up with any of her b------t if you actually end up doing the job.


----------



## PACman

That's one for my full retail price list!


----------



## Wildbill7145

RH said:


> How about, "PITA Homeowner Blue"? Maybe it won't work as a password but... :whistling2:
> 
> Seriously, just put her on a "Poo List" like many of us do with those types (we all have them), or give her a number so high you can put up with any of her b------t if you actually end up doing the job.


Oh, I've got a list and she's definitely now on it. I knew she'd be out of town when I was actually working there. I just didn't think she could be this much of a pita when I didn't actually have to be in her presence.

My wife was actually shocked that she got in touch with me again since at this point I've practically just become cold and mean when I deal with her.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> Oh, I've got a list and she's definitely now on it. I knew she'd be out of town when I was actually working there. I just didn't think she could be this much of a pita when I didn't actually have to be in her presence.
> 
> My wife was actually shocked that she got in touch with me again since at this point I've practically just become cold and mean when I deal with her.


Canadians can do that?


----------



## Wildbill7145

PACman said:


> Canadians can do that?


You've got no idea Son how nasty we can be when necessary.


----------



## Rbriggs82




----------



## Wildbill7145

Rbriggs82 said:


>


Those things can be bad mofos. My Dad had two fingers broken by them when he was a kid. He got a little too close and one of them gave him the deadly wing flap move.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Ninja goosed him, eh?


----------



## journeymanPainter

Rbriggs82 said:


>


A Canadian goose did beat a bald eagle


----------



## Wildbill7145

journeymanPainter said:


> A Canadian goose did beat a bald eagle


'beat' is a bit of a stretch. It did however manage to overcome the issue of being lunch and free itself.

For those unaware of the situation:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/trending/canada-goose-fights-american-bald-eagle-wild-battle-photos-1.3620449


----------



## chrisn

Wildbill7145 said:


> 'beat' is a bit of a stretch. It did however manage to overcome the issue of being lunch and free itself.
> 
> For those unaware of the situation:
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/trending/canada-goose-fights-american-bald-eagle-wild-battle-photos-1.3620449


too bad


----------



## PACman

I get behind a new Hemi Charger when i'm out on my early sunday rip through the countryside. And he isn't going but 40 mph. On a state highway with a speed limit of 55. And I'm stuck behind him in a Porsche. AND when I pass him in a passing zone he flips me off?!? Since when does someone in a Hemi Charger do crap like that? Drive that slow and then get pissed when a Porsche passes him? What kind of automotive pu55ys are we breeding these days?


----------



## PACman

customer enters. says "I need to paint my livingroom ceiling and I have a water leak that won't go away! Do I need epoxy or something?"

Me "no, you don't need epoxy. What would make you think you need epoxy?"

Customer "i primed and painted it a month ago and the stain is coming through again. The woman at ****'* told me I need to put epoxy on it if the Kilz didn't work."

me " Which kilz did you use?"

Customer " I don't know-Kilz."

Me "was it water clean up?"

"yes it was."

????

"You need to use a good oil base primer to seal water stains and the kilz you used isn't either."

"that's the primer they said to use. I think I have the receipt in my purse"

Grabs receipt out of purse. It was Kilz II.

Me "kilz II won't seal water stains"

"She said it would though!"

"obviously she was wrong"

"Well what do you have that will work?"

I show her the P&L Multipurpose Alkyd and how it specifically says it seals water stains.

"My god that's too expensive! I'm not paying THAT for a primer! That's $10 more then what I paid for the Kilz!"

Common people! Pull your heads out! It's cheap because IT SUCKS!


----------



## Sydnee

I Hate interior designers that think they know everything about paint. 

Designer: it will look really nice to match your fabrics in each room, the painters don't mind painting 10 different colors that are all basically the same.

HO: that sounds like a wonderful idea.

Designer: you can also add 10% color to your ceiling paint also for each room, they have to paint the ceilings anyway and I don't think they will mind having 10 more gallons all in the same colors as the walls only in a different sheen. The crew can all speak and read English.

HO: that sounds like a wonderful idea.

Designer: You should only use Benjamin Moore paints. They have better colors. In our town paint contractors have to pay the same price as homeowners, not at a discounted rate like Sherwin Williams. You shouldn't let them match it at another vendor. You should only expect the best.

HO: that sounds like a wonderful idea.

Painter....spends the next week cleaning out rollers, couldn't spray anything, and had a lovely conversation with the contractor about a change order addition...

never have I met this said designer but when I do we are going to have a sit down I assure you!!


----------



## PACman

Sydnee said:


> I Hate interior designers that think they know everything about paint.
> 
> Designer: it will look really nice to match your fabrics in each room, the painters don't mind painting 10 different colors that are all basically the same.
> 
> HO: that sounds like a wonderful idea.
> 
> Designer: you can also add 10% color to your ceiling paint also for each room, they have to paint the ceilings anyway and I don't think they will mind having 10 more gallons all in the same colors as the walls only in a different sheen. The crew can all speak and read English.
> 
> HO: that sounds like a wonderful idea.
> 
> Designer: You should only use Benjamin Moore paints. They have better colors. In our town paint contractors have to pay the same price as homeowners, not at a discounted rate like Sherwin Williams. You shouldn't let them match it at another vendor. You should only expect the best.
> 
> HO: that sounds like a wonderful idea.
> 
> Painter....spends the next week cleaning out rollers, couldn't spray anything, and had a lovely conversation with the contractor about a change order addition...
> 
> never have I met this said designer but when I do we are going to have a sit down I assure you!!


Unfortunately that's every designer everywhere! That's how they make their money! "Sure the guys at the paint store LOVE making 10 tiny variations of Navajo White! And ten variations of those variations of Navajo White for the ceilings too!"

Of course if I could get $69.99 a gallon I wouldn't complain about making those variations one bit! Hell I'd probably give the painter a $1.25 roller cover for each color as well!


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> customer enters. says "I need to paint my livingroom ceiling and I have a water leak that won't go away! Do I need epoxy or something?"
> 
> Me "no, you don't need epoxy. What would make you think you need epoxy?"
> 
> Customer "i primed and painted it a month ago and the stain is coming through again. The woman at ****'* told me I need to put epoxy on it if the Kilz didn't work."
> 
> me " Which kilz did you use?"
> 
> Customer " I don't know-Kilz."
> 
> Me "was it water clean up?"
> 
> "yes it was."
> 
> ????
> 
> "You need to use a good oil base primer to seal water stains and the kilz you used isn't either."
> 
> "that's the primer they said to use. I think I have the receipt in my purse"
> 
> Grabs receipt out of purse. It was Kilz II.
> 
> Me "kilz II won't seal water stains"
> 
> "She said it would though!"
> 
> "obviously she was wrong"
> 
> "Well what do you have that will work?"
> 
> I show her the P&L Multipurpose Alkyd and how it specifically says it seals water stains.
> 
> "My god that's too expensive! I'm not paying THAT for a primer! That's $10 more then what I paid for the Kilz!"
> 
> Common people! Pull your heads out! It's cheap because IT SUCKS!


Again, this sounds more like user error than product failure. In other words, the manufacturer of Kilz is mandated to lower VOC's as are other manufacturers. Obviously, reformulating the products can compromise the original product's performance. And in terms of waterborne products, this usually means applying more than a single coat, with ample dry time in between, in order to make a performance claim. 

So the first question I would have asked Mrs. Magillicutty, would be, "How many coats of Kilz II did you put on?


----------



## Sydnee

I almost forgot 

HO....a year later has 20 galons of paint now sitting in garage....


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> Again, this sounds more like user error than product failure. In other words, the manufacturer of Kilz is mandated to lower VOC's as are other manufacturers. Obviously, reformulating the products can compromise the original product's performance. And in terms of waterborne products, this usually means applying more than a single coat, with ample dry time in between, in order to make a performance claim.
> 
> So the first question I would have asked Mrs. Magillicutty, would be, "How many coats of Kilz II did you put on?


Noooo. It sucks!


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> Noooo. It sucks!


 To be fair, even Zinsser 123 sucks as a stain killer.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> To be fair, even Zinsser 123 sucks as a stain killer.


Yeah. That's true.


----------



## journeymanPainter

CApainter said:


> To be fair, even Zinsser 123 sucks as a stain killer.


I haven't found anything that'll block out the stains in my boxers


----------



## lilpaintchic

PACman said:


> customer enters. says "I need to paint my livingroom ceiling and I have a water leak that won't go away! Do I need epoxy or something?"
> 
> Me "no, you don't need epoxy. What would make you think you need epoxy?"
> 
> Customer "i primed and painted it a month ago and the stain is coming through again. The woman at ****'* told me I need to put epoxy on it if the Kilz didn't work."
> 
> me " Which kilz did you use?"
> 
> Customer " I don't know-Kilz."
> 
> Me "was it water clean up?"
> 
> "yes it was."
> 
> ????
> 
> "You need to use a good oil base primer to seal water stains and the kilz you used isn't either."
> 
> "that's the primer they said to use. I think I have the receipt in my purse"
> 
> Grabs receipt out of purse. It was Kilz II.
> 
> Me "kilz II won't seal water stains"
> 
> "She said it would though!"
> 
> "obviously she was wrong"
> 
> "Well what do you have that will work?"
> 
> I show her the P&L Multipurpose Alkyd and how it specifically says it seals water stains.
> 
> "My god that's too expensive! I'm not paying THAT for a primer! That's $10 more then what I paid for the Kilz!"
> 
> Common people! Pull your heads out! It's cheap because IT SUCKS!


If she has a leak, she needs more than primer....duh. like a plumber, probably a carpenter and maybe a drywaller...


----------



## PACman

lilpaintchic said:


> If she has a leak, she needs more than primer....duh. like a plumber, probably a carpenter and maybe a drywaller...


I didn't have a chance to get that far! I started to ask her if the cause of the leak had been fixed and she was out the door to go buy some more $16 a gallon primer! Fortunately if she puts enough coats on it will probably stop the leak, at least where it is now.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept

lilpaintchic said:


> If she has a leak, she needs more than primer....duh. like a plumber, probably a carpenter and maybe a drywaller...


or a roofer


----------



## PACman

If I had a dollar for every time someone told me they sealed a water stain and had a ring around the primer 6 months later.....


----------



## PACman

I had an apartment complex that had a water stain and "kilzed" it and a few months later the tub fell through the ceiling. An the dang primer didn't work they said!


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> customer enters. says "I need to paint my livingroom ceiling and I have a water leak that won't go away! Do I need epoxy or something?"
> 
> Me "no, you don't need epoxy. What would make you think you need epoxy?"
> 
> Customer "i primed and painted it a month ago and the stain is coming through again. The woman at ****'* told me I need to put epoxy on it if the Kilz didn't work."
> 
> me " Which kilz did you use?"
> 
> Customer " I don't know-Kilz."
> 
> Me "was it water clean up?"
> 
> "yes it was."
> 
> ????
> 
> "You need to use a good oil base primer to seal water stains and the kilz you used isn't either."
> 
> "that's the primer they said to use. I think I have the receipt in my purse"
> 
> Grabs receipt out of purse. It was Kilz II.
> 
> Me "kilz II won't seal water stains"
> 
> "She said it would though!"
> 
> "obviously she was wrong"
> 
> "Well what do you have that will work?"
> 
> I show her the P&L Multipurpose Alkyd and how it specifically says it seals water stains.
> 
> "My god that's too expensive! I'm not paying THAT for a primer! That's $10 more then what I paid for the Kilz!"
> 
> Common people! Pull your heads out! It's cheap because IT SUCKS!


Well, it sounds like she was doing the work herself so she's at least remaining true to the popular DIY popular concept of doing it as cheaply as possible - even if it is totally wrong. 

The ones that get me are those who are paying me good money for doing the work but then want to save a few bucks and ask me about using a brand that's on sale - even though they know nothing about the quality of the product. I never have given in to a customer's wishes and gone that route, after all, part of what they are paying me for is my knowledge and opinion about what it good and what isn't. But I have turned down a few jobs where the HOs had already purchased crappy paint they wanted me to use.


----------



## epretot

I hate when I leave by banana in the blazing hot van. 

A 100 degree banana isn't very good.


----------



## fauxlynn

There is always money in the banana stand:vs_bananasplit::vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## lilpaintchic

journeymanPainter said:


> I haven't found anything that'll block out the stains in my boxers


Try a banana.


----------



## epretot

I hate when this happens.


----------



## PACman

epretot said:


> I hate when this happens.


So THAT'S what all the cussin and screamin I thought I heard earlier was all about! Heard ya all the way up here!


----------



## epretot

PACman said:


> So THAT'S what all the cussin and screamin I thought I heard earlier was all about! Heard ya all the way up here!


Quick follow up:

I call a glass company to quote the repair. They will come measure on Thursday. Home owner asks how much it will cost. I made sure he knew the glass company already had my credit card. He says good. So when he hands me a check for my invoice I notice it's too much. I tell him I insist he not compensate me for the window. He said I didn't...its a bonus and then just gave me a smug look. 

What a gracious guy!


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when my wife found me sleep painting again last night in my office. Happens when I get really busy it seems. Eyes wide open. Apparently I thought I was brushing out some siding. I can even remember the colour I was using.

Apparently I really got complainy when she told me I had to come back to bed. Grumbled because I was never gonna get the job done if this kept up.

Thankfully she's smart enough not to grab me or poke me or startle me. I've heard that can really turn out badly in some situations.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when my wife found me sleep painting again last night in my office. Happens when I get really busy it seems. Eyes wide open. Apparently I thought I was brushing out some siding. I can even remember the colour I was using.
> 
> Apparently I really got complainy when she told me I had to come back to bed. Grumbled because I was never gonna get the job done if this kept up.
> 
> Thankfully she's smart enough not to grab me or poke me or startle me. I've heard that can really turn out badly in some situations.


Whoa! Sounds like it's time to give yourself a little mini-vacation buddy. You'll probably be more efficient afterwards for doing so.


----------



## Wildbill7145

RH said:


> Whoa! Sounds like it's time to give yourself a little mini-vacation buddy. You'll probably be more efficient afterwards for doing so.


Probably. Been going 6 or 7 days a week for a few months now. Feel like I'm in Groundhog day. Wake up at 4:58AM every morning without an alarm clock. Every single day is exactly the same as the last. On top of that we haven't had any real rain for a few months now, and it's been the hottest driest summer most of the old timers around here can remember. By the end of every day, the ground around me is covered in empty water bottles. I actually bought a recycling bin for the van just to keep things reasonably tidy.

I'd love to take some time off, but I've got people grinding me every day about when I'm getting to their place and I don't think I'm gonna get all my exterior stuff done this year.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when my wife found me sleep painting again last night in my office. Happens when I get really busy it seems. Eyes wide open. Apparently I thought I was brushing out some siding. I can even remember the colour I was using.
> 
> Apparently I really got complainy when she told me I had to come back to bed. Grumbled because I was never gonna get the job done if this kept up.
> 
> Thankfully she's smart enough not to grab me or poke me or startle me. I've heard that can really turn out badly in some situations.


Tell us all what we really want to know......was it Sherwin Williams or Behr? Did it smell like cat pee? Did it cover in one coat?


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> Tell us all what we really want to know......was it Sherwin Williams or Behr? Did it smell like cat pee? Did it cover in one coat?


Since he was dream painting, it was probably _real_ cat pee - and I'm pretty sure his cat didn't like it one bit.


----------



## Wildbill7145

PACman said:


> Tell us all what we really want to know......was it Sherwin Williams or Behr? Did it smell like cat pee? Did it cover in one coat?


You're obsessed. I don't use either. I use BM every time. But that's just me.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Yup, obsessed with a big, old ancient resentment that taints every comment from something that could be found to be credible and of value and changes it to something resentful and easily dismissed. imo...sad really, it's a lot of work to stay angry every day.


----------



## PACman

mellow out people. it was a joke,get it?


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> mellow out people. it was a joke,get it?


Yup... a really, really, old joke.


----------



## PACman

customer-"something is wrong with your paint all of the sudden"
me-"what's going on?"
customer-"when we started brushing the trim yesterday it didn't brush worth a 5hit! It used to work fine but now it is real stringy and draggy!"
me-"is the jobsite airconditioned?"
customer-"no"
(mind you we have been over 90deg f. for about a week now and are close to setting a record for most consecutive days over 90. And the heat index has been well over 100 all week.)
me-"it's a little too hot and a little to humid. Try thinning it or using some latex flow additive to it."
customer-" why? that's bull5hit! We never have had to do that with SW's latex satin. I've been using them for like 15 years and never had a problem!"
me-(honest to god i said this!) "maybe it's because IT'S THE HOTTEST SUMMER ON RECORD SINCE BEFORE SW EVEN EXISTED!"
Customer-"What should I thin it with?"
me-"it's latex isn't it?"
Customer-"yes"
Customer-"so what the hell do I thin it with? Paint thinner?"
me-"how long did you say you've been painting? Water."
Customer-"well I might have to go get some Promar or something because this paint sucks now!"
Me-"that will work great I'm sure."


----------



## Wildbill7145

Well, it finally happened to me after 13 years. I've read about this on here many times, but always thought "huh, never had that happen." It finally did.

Get to work. Get my new ladder hooks installed. Setup my lower ladder. Haul the one with the hooks up. Get it set where I want it. Then, I notice a sharp odour.

Somewhere on the perimeter of the house I'd stepped in what must have been a massive pile of dog crap. Now, my ladder with the hooks on it, part of the roof and my lower extension ladder are all covered in dog crap. I'm at the peak of this stupid house looking back realizing I've gotta climb through all this to get back to the ground and find a rag to wipe all of it off! Despite a thorough search, I never did find the pile of poop.

I swear I wanted to kill someone. The humour in it never did present itself through the day, but my Mom did get a kick out of it and laughed as I told her about it when I dropped in to visit her. She sees humour in everything.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Lmfao! Doing that is a right of passage for every painter. I'm surprised it hasn't happened to you sooner. Sucks you tracked it all the way up the roof, I've never taking it that far.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Rbriggs82 said:


> Lmfao! Doing that is a right of passage for every painter. I'm surprised it hasn't happened to you sooner. Sucks you tracked it all the way up the roof, I've never taking it that far.


I know! I've worked off land owned by old ladies who never, ever picked up their dogs poop and never once tracked it up a ladder much less two of them and a roof I had to work on!

You did a little quote fail tho.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> Well, it finally happened to me after 13 years. I've read about this on here many times, but always thought "huh, never had that happen." It finally did.
> 
> Get to work. Get my new ladder hooks installed. Setup my lower ladder. Haul the one with the hooks up. Get it set where I want it. Then, I notice a sharp odour.
> 
> Somewhere on the perimeter of the house I'd stepped in what must have been a massive pile of dog crap. Now, my ladder with the hooks on it, part of the roof and my lower extension ladder are all covered in dog crap. I'm at the peak of this stupid house looking back realizing I've gotta climb through all this to get back to the ground and find a rag to wipe all of it off! Despite a thorough search, I never did find the pile of poop.
> 
> I swear I wanted to kill someone. The humour in it never did present itself through the day, but my Mom did get a kick out of it and laughed as I told her about it when I dropped in to visit her. She sees humour in everything.


Yup, chuckling a bit myself as I read of your plight. It's always hilarious when that happens to someone else. The worst is when you head up the ladder without realizing what's happened and only discover it as you head down and get it all over your hand(s).


----------



## Rbriggs82

RH said:


> Yup, chuckling a bit myself as I read of your plight. It's always hilarious when that happens to someone else. The worst is when you head up the ladder without realizing what's happened and only discover it as you head down and get it all over your hand(s).


That's the only way I've ever realized the horror if what happened. It wouldn't be so bad if you smell it first, just avoid the rungs on the way down.


----------



## kmp

Just another of many reasons why I hate dogs. I hate cats even more.


----------



## RH

kmp said:


> Just another of many reasons why I hate dogs. I hate cats even more.


But I bet you like squirrels, right?


----------



## Wildbill7145

kmp said:


> Just another of many reasons why I hate dogs. I hate cats even more.


I never hate the dogs in these situations. It's the owners I detest.


----------



## 804 Paint

I hate when I've come to the realization that my air nailer is out of nails but I'm not sure exactly WHEN it ran out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

804 Paint said:


> I hate when I've come to the realization that my air nailer is out of nails but I'm not sure exactly WHEN it ran out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I thought nailing jello was difficult.


----------



## PACman

I hate when a potential supplier tells me their aerosols retail for $13.99 a can! Gack! I think I threw up a little on that one.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> I hate when a potential supplier tells me their aerosols retail for $13.99 a can! Gack! I think I threw up a little on that one.


Must be some mighty fine stuff. Though I'd pay it if it was a quality product that sprayed extremely well out of a can.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> Must be some mighty fine stuff. Though I'd pay it if it was a quality product that sprayed extremely well out of a can.


You might! But that doesn't mean anyone around here would!


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> Must be some mighty fine stuff. Though I'd pay it if it was a quality product that sprayed extremely well out of a can.


Not mentioning a brand name. It's primarily marketed towards the chalk/milk paint decorating crowd. Not my gig.


----------



## lilpaintchic

I hate when the lift breaks, the rental place is closed for the weekend with no after hour repair number to call. It's Saturday and the time sensitive after hours project is now on hold (thanks, star rentals...never again!!) Until they can replace it with a different lift as it can not be repaired on site. There's Hydrolic fluid EVERYWHERE from the hose busting, it's a shared space with the water district and they need access to their yard....it's now monday. We still don't have a definitive answer as to when we can resume....
Who do you guys use for your lifts and what do you do in this situation? Aren't most providers capable of providing 24 hr response? Or am I asking too much?


----------



## journeymanPainter

lilpaintchic said:


> I hate when the lift breaks, the rental place is closed for the weekend with no after hour repair number to call. It's Saturday and the time sensitive after hours project is now on hold (thanks, star rentals...never again!!) Until they can replace it with a different lift as it can not be repaired on site. There's Hydrolic fluid EVERYWHERE from the hose busting, it's a shared space with the water district and they need access to their yard....it's now monday. We still don't have a definitive answer as to when we can resume....
> Who do you guys use for your lifts and what do you do in this situation? Aren't most providers capable of providing 24 hr response? Or am I asking too much?


United rentals


----------



## CApainter

lilpaintchic said:


> I hate when the lift breaks, the rental place is closed for the weekend with no after hour repair number to call. It's Saturday and the time sensitive after hours project is now on hold (thanks, star rentals...never again!!) Until they can replace it with a different lift as it can not be repaired on site. There's Hydrolic fluid EVERYWHERE from the hose busting, it's a shared space with the water district and they need access to their yard....it's now monday. We still don't have a definitive answer as to when we can resume....
> Who do you guys use for your lifts and what do you do in this situation? Aren't most providers capable of providing 24 hr response? Or am I asking too much?


We have the option to use at least four different equipment rental companies in my area. Hertz has always been reliable and typically has fewer issues with their equipment.

If I were in your situation, I would call another rental company asap knowing I would not be paying the first company's equipment.


----------



## chrisn

I hate it when hanging cheesy flyers on doors is brought up.:laughing:


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> I hate it when hanging cheesy flyers on doors is brought up.:laughing:


Isn't that what the great "student painters" does? No wonder they get all the work!


----------



## Joe67

As a newb to the boards, I confess that I have not read through the 1000+ posts, so these may be in there. But these are all from this past week:

...when you go to do a complete deck our house wash-down and leave your change of dry clothes/shoes/socks sitting by the door on your way out of the house.

...when you're working directly over your head (face, really) in a skylight and let the brush flip out of your hand. (Would have made for a fine picture by my phone was not handy).

...when you totally forget to dust the tops of those old window and door sills before you start cutting in a wall.

....when the HO's barky dog can't seem to remember you for more than 3 seconds at a time.


----------



## lilpaintchic

804 Paint said:


> I hate when I've come to the realization that my air nailer is out of nails but I'm not sure exactly WHEN it ran out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look for the rectangles.


----------



## lilpaintchic

CApainter said:


> We have the option to use at least four different equipment rental companies in my area. Hertz has always been reliable and typically has fewer issues with their equipment.
> 
> If I were in your situation, I would call another rental company asap knowing I would not be paying the first company's equipment.


They replaced it today and my rep came out personally to clean up the kitty litter mess with his generator and a shop vac. The lift is now free, and he owes me a lunch. Eh...it still sucks. I'm backed up almost a week now in an already tight schedule....meh-work sure is a lot of work....it is what it is. I'll never rent from a place without an after hours service again. ..didn't even think to check I thought that was a standard with a large, reputable company....my bad.


----------



## PACman

I hate when i take a bath in colorant.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> I hate when i take a bath in colorant.


How many times in your career have you ever had a can explode on the shaker? Seems like every paint store I've ever been in shows evidence of that having happened.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> How many times in your career have you ever had a can explode on the shaker? Seems like every paint store I've ever been in shows evidence of that having happened.


That's true, but I couldn't surf those spills like the tsunami I launched today.


----------



## lilpaintchic

I hate today. All of it. Every single minute of it since 5:30am until 8pm when I finally made it home....sooo done with exterior season. Looking forward to some nice. Easy interiors....


----------



## lilpaintchic

PACman said:


> I hate when i take a bath in colorant.


Me too. Twice today.


----------



## MurphysPaint

Murph


----------



## Betheweb

I hate when red deck stain spills in the back of my pickup and I don't realize it. Then we get a bunch of rain. Now there is a half-mile long red stripe in the road that leads right to my house.


----------



## chrisn

MurphysPaint said:


> Murph


Have to say, I have seen worse, freeking carpenters(not ALL of them)


----------



## PACman

MurphysPaint said:


> Murph


This is why fully automatic nail guns should be banned!


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when my wife throws something red she's recently dyed in with a bunch of my brand new work shirts I recently had printed. Now I've got half of my work shirts a pretty shade of pink.

She promises it'll fix them if she throws them through the wash with a bunch of bleach. I think it'll turn them into rags.


----------



## Joe67

...when you actually HEAR the drywall guys (or carpenter or electricians or countertop-installers etc.) say "oh, don't worry. The painter will get that."


----------



## RH

...when the HO of my next job calls to tell me she's picked out her colors for the three areas I'll be painting, and all of them are from different paint companies. C'mon lady, give me a break already.


----------



## chrisn

RH said:


> ...when the HO of my next job calls to tell me she's picked out her colors for the three areas I'll be painting, and all of them are from different paint companies. C'mon lady, give me a break already.


Now that happens most often than not with me, so I have to run around and pick up all the different chips and take them to my PPG dealer, where they happily:blink: match them all, fairly quickly.

Guess who gets charged time and a half ?


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> ...when the HO of my next job calls to tell me she's picked out her colors for the three areas I'll be painting, and all of them are from different paint companies. C'mon lady, give me a break already.


Just call me with the order and let me take care of it! No problem. I have no problem rounding up color samples (I probably have them already) and matching them. Any "real" paint store would do this, in my opinion.


----------



## MurphysPaint

...when I see a painter using the slogan "we take the pain out of painting"


Murph


----------



## Joe67

MurphysPaint said:


> ...when I see a painter using the slogan "we take the pain out of painting"
> 
> 
> Murph


Seriously? Who the heck would even think that? I hate it too.


----------



## CApainter

Joe67 said:


> Seriously? Who the heck would even think that? I hate it too.


It was probably unique and clever when it was first used, like two hundred and fifty years ago.


----------



## Wildbill7145

CApainter said:


> It was probably unique and clever when it was first used, like two hundred and fifty years ago.


Sort of like "no job too small". I see that all over the place around here.


----------



## MurphysPaint

Wildbill7145 said:


> Sort of like "no job too small". I see that all over the place around here.




Truth: "no job too small... in the middle of February"


Murph


----------



## sayn3ver

MurphysPaint said:


> Truth: "no job too small... in the middle of February"
> 
> 
> Murph


Now that's funny


----------



## AngieM

Has the franchise "WOW" painting popped up in your neighborhood? Their tag line is "Wow! One day painting" . They litter every corner with their bright green yard signs. Way to make a business on the foundation of over promising. Good luck.

Our city has an ordinance that prohibits yard sign advertising on the public easement. So I like to help the city out by removing this litter. Since I care about the environment and hate to add to our already full landfill, I make sure to recycle and use them as handy paint shield 😁


----------



## journeymanPainter

AngieM said:


> Has the franchise "WOW" painting popped up in your neighborhood? Their tag line is "Wow! One day painting" . They litter every corner with their bright green yard signs. Way to make a business on the foundation of over promising. Good luck.
> 
> Our city has an ordinance that prohibits yard sign advertising on the public easement. So I like to help the city out by removing this litter. Since I care about the environment and hate to add to our already full landfill, I make sure to recycle and use them as handy paint shield 😁


All of there 'employees' are subs too.
It's the same parent company as 1-800 got junk.


----------



## Gwarel

I hate it when my post count gets stuck on 666.....WTF?


----------



## Gwarel

Whew....problem solved:thumbup:


----------



## MurphysPaint

I hate it when the old timer tells me I should cut the rope off my extension ladder because it's how you have accidents and then proceeds to stand on the very top of a 6' A-frame. 


Murph


----------



## CApainter

I hate when old timers give advice.


----------



## Joe67

MurphysPaint said:


> I hate it when the old timer tells me I should cut the rope off my extension ladder because it's how you have accidents and then proceeds to stand on the very top of a 6' A-frame.
> 
> 
> Murph


I hate it when anyone cuts the rope off of an extension ladder. (My GC's other guys do this all of the time. Makes me nuts).


----------



## chrisn

CApainter said:


> I hate when old timers give advice.


 
hey


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I am given cause to ponder the following:

I wonder what the ratio of cat hair to paint the tenant of this rental house used prior to driving right over the great looking paint job I did less than three years ago. Like would you add 4 or 5oz of cat hair per gallon? Would this effect the probable massive amounts of cat hair you left on the walls before you painted?

I hate tenants.


----------



## Joe67

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I am given cause to ponder the following:
> 
> I wonder what the ratio of cat hair to paint the tenant of this rental house used prior to driving right over the great looking paint job I did less than three years ago. Like would you add 4 or 5oz of cat hair per gallon? Would this effect the probable massive amounts of cat hair you left on the walls before you painted?
> 
> I hate tenants.


As far as I know, most major manufacturers of cat hair additives recommend a full 8oz per gallon for optimum performance and results.


----------



## kmp

Cat's= coyote bait


----------



## Gymschu

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I am given cause to ponder the following:
> 
> I wonder what the ratio of cat hair to paint the tenant of this rental house used prior to driving right over the great looking paint job I did less than three years ago. Like would you add 4 or 5oz of cat hair per gallon? Would this effect the probable massive amounts of cat hair you left on the walls before you painted?
> 
> I hate tenants.


In this vein^^^^^^^I hate when the landlord says, "they were decent people and took good care of the apartment. Should be a 'blow and go', no more than a couple hours." You get there and count at least a dozen holes in the walls that will take multiple coats of mud and you didn't bring any of your drywall tools.


----------



## Gwarel

Joe67 said:


> I hate it when anyone cuts the rope off of an extension ladder. (My GC's other guys do this all of the time. Makes me nuts).


I hate that rope. It is useful on a ladder over 24', but I still hate it. I guess I've joined the 'Old Timers Club', but I'm not offering advice unless you ask for it.


----------



## MurphysPaint

Gwarel said:


> I hate that rope. It is useful on a ladder over 24', but I still hate it. I guess I've joined the 'Old Timers Club', but I'm not offering advice unless you ask for it.




It was in fact a 24' ladder. 


Murph


----------



## Joe67

Gwarel said:


> I hate that rope. It is useful on a ladder over 24', but I still hate it. I guess I've joined the 'Old Timers Club', but I'm not offering advice unless you ask for it.


Maybe its just because I'm pretty short, so the rope is really handy on pretty much any ladder. But I've never come across any reason to not like them on there. Maybe I'm both short and less clumsy? :icon_wink:


----------



## PRC

.......


----------



## CApainter

The rope on an extension ladder is as much of a safety device as the padded feet are. Removing any of these items is just stupid.


----------



## Gwarel

Joe67 said:


> Maybe its just because I'm pretty short, so the rope is really handy on pretty much any ladder. But I've never come across any reason to not like them on there. Maybe I'm both short and less clumsy? :icon_wink:


I'm 5'8", and I've been called a lot of things but clumsy was never one of them. I just consider a rope in the vicinity of my feet a safety hazard, so if I can set a ladder where I need it without a rope, I'm gettin rid of the rope.


----------



## lilpaintchic

There is a reason for the rope. I hate it when it's been cut off. I hate it more when it's been cut off, I paid the worker to reinstall a new rope and he puts the thinnest, crappiest rope he can find on it in its place. On a fairly heavy 28. We need the dang rope!


----------



## Gwarel

CApainter said:


> The rope on an extension ladder is as much of a safety device as the padded feet are. Removing any of these items is just stupid.


I will have to respectfully disagree with this statement.


----------



## CApainter

Gwarel said:


> I will have to respectfully disagree with this statement.


"Stupid" was probably not the best choice of words and I apologize if I offended you, but I stand by the essence of my statement. Because, on twenty plus foot extension ladders, it is far more difficult to extend to certain heights without climbing on the ladder and pushing up while trying to bounce away from a wall. And retracting them can be even more difficult.

I recommend to others getting into this business, that you always maintain a rope, in good condition, on all of your extension ladders.


----------



## kmp

I always have ropes on my ladders and change them out every once in a while. I can be offensive, ropes on ladders make good sense and to think other wise is fool hardy.


----------



## bocaratonpainters

Here goes,
I hate when salesmen call me 3 times in the same hour for the same product
I hate when they mistake my kindness for willingness to buy
I hate when other clients cannot call because the line is occupied by the "salesman"
I hate when they do not care about my desires and only for their desire to make profit off me buying


----------



## lilpaintchic

I just can't see the sense in removing it...how ya gonna get a 24 with or with out bullhorns (standoffs)into position without it? And why would anyone want to?the rope makes the job easier. Not harder. At the risk of sounding/being offensive ...if climbing a ladder with a rope is cumbersome to one's footing, either the rope isnt installed correctly, it's time for more practice ,or its time to stay on the ground. The rope is a safety feature for ladder positioning (the whole "extension" thing). The cleats are kind of a pita more than they are helpful though they do serve a purpose. We rip em off and install stabilizers on all ladders. Imo, it's 1 or the other but never neither.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I've never seen a rope necessary on anything bigger than a 20'. That's just me tho, and it's way past my bed time.


----------



## chrisn

Gwarel said:


> I'm 5'8", and I've been called a lot of things but clumsy was never one of them. I just consider a rope in the vicinity of my feet a safety hazard, so if I can set a ladder where I need it without a rope, I'm gettin rid of the rope.


If the ladder is set properly the rope should be at least 3,4,5 feet away from your feet.


----------



## PACman

Why would the ladder manufacturers, who actually do have liability for their ladders as they are sold, put a rope on them if it where dangerous? They are there for a reason, and if that reason didn't make the ladders safer, then the people who are liable for the safety of their product wouldn't put them on. They do have to be maintained in good condition if you ever read the maintenance directions for the ladder. You know that cardboard piece you tear off and throw away? It has some pretty important information printed on it. 

And OSHA can and will inspect any ladders on any OSHA regulated job site to determine if they are in the correct, safe condition as they where sold. If they where sold with a rope and OSHA finds out that it is missing or is in bad condition? They can and probably will fine you.


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> If the ladder is set properly the rope should be at least 3,4,5 feet away from your feet.


Yup. Again, that info is in the directions for use. That gets thrown out immediately after the ladder is bought and gets to the job.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I don't keep it on my 16 and 20 because I can reach it from the ground to extend and lower it. Ladders 24ft and up have a rope, I can imagine trying to extend by bouncing it out and pushing it up. That sounds super dangerous to me. 

I also find it surprising how many painters I've seen raise and lower ladders improperly with a rope. Never hold it by the rung when using the rope, if the rope breaks you can kiss your wrist goodbye. I know a painter it happened to, he ended up with a compound fracture and a lot of metal pins permanently in his arm.


----------



## chrisn

I hate working labor day, especially when it is re glazing 60 metal windows


----------



## Joe67

chrisn said:


> I hate working labor day, especially when it is re glazing 60 metal windows


I've been told that this builds character....


----------



## kmp

I worked today and July 4 and memorial day. I'm busy but anywhere I want to go on a national holiday there are a million people there so I stay home.


----------



## CApainter

chrisn said:


> I hate working labor day, especially when it is re glazing 60 metal windows


I labored on my own home and it was very rewarding.


----------



## slinger58

chrisn said:


> I hate working labor day, especially when it is re glazing 60 metal windows


I've come to dislike glazing windows even on days that aren't holidays.

Not really fond of painting them either. I think it may be an age/burnout type of thing.:blink:


----------



## SemiproJohn

I worked all 3 days this weekend, and I didn't hate it because it paid pretty well. I'm taking tomorrow off, however.


----------



## chrisn

slinger58 said:


> I've come to dislike glazing windows even on days that aren't holidays.
> 
> Not really fond of painting them either. I think it may be an age/burnout type of thing.:blink:


I don't mind it too much , but on a second story exterior, it's not so much fun. It WILL be my last exterior job ever.


----------



## PACman

spent most of the weekend rebuilding the brakes on my Porsche. I hurt in places I didn't even know I could hurt. I'm glad I gave up the mechanic thing 30 years ago! Working in a paint store is much less painful.


----------



## PACman

I hate when a customer brings in what can only be described as a paint shell of a shutter and wants to know it I have a paint that will last 15-20 years with one coat. Well, since that actually isn't a shutter but 20 coats of paint in the vague form of a shutter......I guess I do. The paint will be there in twenty years but the shutter is already pretty much gone.

The "problem" with the existing paint is it fades in a couple of years? How the heck are they even attaching these "shutters" to the house?


----------



## slinger58

chrisn said:


> I don't mind it too much , but on a second story exterior, it's not so much fun. It WILL be my last exterior job ever.



Famous last words! Lol. :yes:


----------



## chrisn

slinger58 said:


> Famous last words! Lol. :yes:


Tell me about it. I just told a good customer I would paint her garage doors later this week, oh well.


----------



## journeymanPainter

chrisn said:


> Tell me about it. I just told a good customer I would paint her garage doors later this week, oh well.


Doors don't really count as exteriors, right RH


----------



## chrisn

journeymanPainter said:


> Doors don't really count as exteriors, right RH


Well, I didn't think so either, that's why I took the job


----------



## PACman

people insist that they bought a "half gallon" of a particular paint the last time they bought it. And when they get pissed off when you tell them you have never seen a half gallon of paint in your lifetime (not true though!) and you don't have said paint in half gallons and never have. And the previous dealer didn't have half gallons either and "how do you know that?". Because almost no one has made half gallons of paint in 70 years maybe?


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> people insist that they bought a "half gallon" of a particular paint the last time they bought it. And when they get pissed off when you tell them you have never seen a half gallon of paint in your lifetime (not true though!) and you don't have said paint in half gallons and never have. And the previous dealer didn't have half gallons either and "how do you know that?". Because almost no one has made half gallons of paint in 70 years maybe?


For smaller jobs, like a door or two, I will sometimes buy a half gallon of paint - but I call them two quarts.


----------



## journeymanPainter

RH said:


> For smaller jobs, like a door or two, I will sometimes buy a half gallon of paint - but I call them two quarts.


I've found that the price is the same between 2 quarts and 1 gallon

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate when contractors leave behind a mess,the HO doesn't clean it up,the stupid yellow frog tape keeps sticking to itself,curling up and twisting and I didn't charge enough.


----------



## MurphysPaint

The sprayer hose ties itself in knots no matter how carefully you wrap it up...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

I hate when the driver ahead of me starts to slow way down about a half block away from an intersection that's showing a green light. I mean, I understand the need for some caution and everything but c'mon already. If ya' slow down enough, then yes, that green light *will* go to red before you get there.


----------



## Vylum

finish coat cutting a frame when who ever cut it the first time smoked the frame meanwhile the owner of the construction company is doing a walk through looks over just as you finish up trying to fix someones f up


----------



## Joe67

I hate when I am the one who sticks his hand in my recently completed wet paint job.

...when I go out to the truck for something, and on the way I remember two more things I should grab. And then I grab those two things, and forget all about the thing I originally went for.


----------



## PACman

Joe67 said:


> I hate when I am the one who sticks his hand in my recently completed wet paint job.
> 
> ...when I go out to the truck for something, and on the way I remember two more things I should grab. And then I grab those two things, and forget all about the thing I originally went for.


32 years selling paint and I for some reason still stick my hand in wet paint. Doesn't matter if I know it's still wet or not. I have know idea why.


----------



## PACman

I hate it when I read that a Consumer Reports #1 rated and "best buy" washing machine model has a tendency to shake itself to pieces and even "blow up". I wonder how that slipped through their "rigorous real world" testing procedures? The BM dealer i used to work at that also sold appliances refused to carry that particular brand even though they were constantly being rated at the top by Consumer Reports. When I asked one of the owners of the store about this, he said "Consumer Reports doesn't have to get them fixed!".

And people still believe their paint ratings. They have even rated Behr as a number one exterior stain. How the hell can that be legit?


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> I hate it when I read that a Consumer Reports #1 rated and "best buy" washing machine model has a tendency to shake itself to pieces and even "blow up". I wonder how that slipped through their "rigorous real world" testing procedures? The BM dealer i used to work at that also sold appliances refused to carry that particular brand even though they were constantly being rated at the top by Consumer Reports. When I asked one of the owners of the store about this, he said "Consumer Reports doesn't have to get them fixed!".
> 
> And people still believe their paint ratings. They have even rated Behr as a number one exterior stain. How the hell can that be legit?


I think people like animals on product containers. Maybe that's what's influencing their preference to rate BEHR at the top of the list.


----------



## PACman

CApainter;1285049 said:


> I think people like animals on product containers. Maybe that's what's influencing their preference to rate BEHR at the top of the list.


That could be true! A few years ago I swear I could have sold bags of 5hit if they had Hannah Montana on them!


----------



## TriValleySprayFoam

Awesome Thread! 
I hate it when I get tangled in plastic and trip over the ladder. SMH! 

Derrick 
www.trivalleysprayfoam.com


----------



## PACman

The damn robo calls are going absolutely nuts today!


----------



## fipple

Had a dog pee all over my tools once...infact it kept doing it ,little sprinkles...I looked and politely mentioned it to the HO and nada....like it was a normal occurrence....The dog was quite nice so didnt want to give it a sneeky jab so to speak,,"whats that sound?>" "oh sorry the dog walked right into my knee cap and mades its chin sound like a coconut clapping"...."sorry bout that"
Anyway....animals can be a nuisance ....cats are another thing/!.....Last event ....walked into home...had keys home owner was out for the day and the ladies large female cats the moment i got in started licking the hell out of eachothers back ends...it was insane...i wondered what i'd walked into....and that also went on abnormally long...
weird world at times!


----------



## PACman

fipple said:


> Had a dog pee all over my tools once...infact it kept doing it ,little sprinkles...I looked and politely mentioned it to the HO and nada....like it was a normal occurrence....The dog was quite nice so didnt want to give it a sneeky jab so to speak,,"whats that sound?>" "oh sorry the dog walked right into my knee cap and mades its chin sound like a coconut clapping"...."sorry bout that"
> Anyway....animals can be a nuisance ....cats are another thing/!.....Last event ....walked into home...had keys home owner was out for the day and the ladies large female cats the moment i got in started licking the hell out of eachothers back ends...it was insane...i wondered what i'd walked into....and that also went on abnormally long...
> weird world at times!


That dog wasn't a pug by chance was it? Mine pees on the paint cans in my basement. His favorite is the Marquee can for some reason. I move it, and he finds it!


----------



## CApainter

fipple said:


> Had a dog pee all over my tools once...infact it kept doing it ,little sprinkles...I looked and politely mentioned it to the HO and nada....like it was a normal occurrence....The dog was quite nice so didnt want to give it a sneeky jab so to speak,,"whats that sound?>" "oh sorry the dog walked right into my knee cap and mades its chin sound like a coconut clapping"...."sorry bout that"
> Anyway....animals can be a nuisance ....cats are another thing/!.....Last event ....walked into home...had keys home owner was out for the day and the ladies large female cats the moment i got in started licking the hell out of eachothers back ends...it was insane...i wondered what i'd walked into....and that also went on abnormally long...
> weird world at times!


The homeowner wouldn't happen to be Caligula, would they?


----------



## PACman

I hate when the random diy guy comes in and wants me to "fix" the 4 gallons of Behr he bought that don't match. He says he heard I had a great color eye. Told him my color eye only worked for paint that I sell, not what he bought at Home Depot. So he gets pissed at me and asks me what he should do. I tell him to have HD fix it and he storms out like I was an a55 or something. The NERVE of some people!


----------



## 007 Dave

PACman said:


> I hate when the random diy guy comes in and wants me to "fix" the 4 gallons of Behr he bought that don't match. He says he heard I had a great color eye. Told him my color eye only worked for paint that I sell, not what he bought at Home Depot. So he gets pissed at me and asks me what he should do. I tell him to have HD fix it and he storms out like I was an a55 or something. The NERVE of some people!


Couldn't you charge him $20 a gallon to fix them/


----------



## Painting Practice

My shop vac expresses its dismay even after i clean its tender filter of all drywall dust by poofing out the blower on the top in my face one last little cloud of gypsum.


----------



## PACman

007 Dave said:


> Couldn't you charge him $20 a gallon to fix them/


Maybe you're missing part of the problem. If I try to tint it, and i mess it up because I have absolutely no idea how my pigments will tint a behr product, then I am legally responsible to replace something that I didn't sell in the first place. Which is highly likely because my colorants are so much stronger and intense then the behr colorants, and they are a different chemical composition altogether. Replacing a product that wasn't bought from you free of charge doesn't sound like a good business move to me for some reason. It would be like going to a house to fix another painters f-ups free of charge. Eventually, you are going to be poor.


----------



## 007 Dave

PACman said:


> Maybe you're missing part of the problem. If I try to tint it, and i mess it up because I have absolutely no idea how my pigments will tint a behr product, then I am legally responsible to replace something that I didn't sell in the first place. Which is highly likely because my colorants are so much stronger and intense then the behr colorants, and they are a different chemical composition altogether. Replacing a product that wasn't bought from you free of charge doesn't sound like a good business move to me for some reason. It would be like going to a house to fix another painters f-ups free of charge. Eventually, you are going to be poor.


That makes sense to me.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when one of my best customers, who's also the worst colour changer in the world has me paint out most of the elaborate trim on the main floor of their house.

Says they love it. I pack up my stuff.

The next day they tell me they don't like the colour anymore.

Every.

Single.

Time.

I work for them, and I work for them a lot.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when one of my best customers, who's also the worst colour changer in the world has me paint out most of the elaborate trim on the main floor of their house.
> 
> Says they love it. I pack up my stuff.
> 
> The next day they tell me they don't like the colour anymore.
> 
> Every.
> 
> Single.
> 
> Time.
> 
> I work for them, and I work for them a lot.


One day later? They haven't even looked at it enough to know whether they like it or not! If they're that way just redo it and take that cash!


----------



## fipple

It was a staffordshire bull terrier... white with brindle....soppy old thing so could tell it never meant it personally peeing all over my tool box....I think the owners just let him get on with it so he thought it was normal bless him,,,,its the owners that should have had the knee ...kidding!....it was a grubby house in truth ,one where you'd never accept a coffee....Not looking down on anyone but some lifestyles can be a challenge...


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when the time comes where you have to bring all the freezables in and out from your van every day before and after work. Sub zero overnight temperatures (C) have arrived.
:mellow:


----------



## ridesarize

(Almost) hate it when someone needs some plastic to wrap a roller up in, right before I'm about to spray ceilings out. Sorry M had to post it.  not grumpy bout it anymore.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when my wife puts the keys to my van in the ignition. While it's never her fault, every single time...something breaks or explodes. Last time it was the brakes. This time, she asks if she can back it up. Of course she tries to lower the front drivers side window, which she knows doesn't work properly.

Boom. Billion pieces of glass. At least she didn't get hurt.

$300 down the drain. Ugh.


----------



## SemiproJohn

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when the time comes where you have to bring all the freezables in and out from your van every day before and after work. Sub zero overnight temperatures (C) have arrived.
> :mellow:


That would be an oh-so-rare occurrence down in my neck of the woods. I would hate having to do it.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when the time comes where you have to bring all the freezables in and out from your van every day before and after work. Sub zero overnight temperatures (C) have arrived.
> :mellow:


The good thing is you don't have to take a cooler to the store to buy ice cream.
I hate how my Volvo has a little light up snow flake on the dash to tell me when it's cold out that lights up right after I just spent twenty minutes scraping the ice from my windows.

Those Swedes have a sick sense of humor.


----------



## lilpaintchic

I hate when I show up for a quick service call to repair a wall that was dinged during cab install. Previous painters didn't prime, paint pulled off with the tape the guys hung. Patch it, sand it, paint it, it flashes, of course. because there's only 2 coats on it Sheen build on flat that's a year and a half old. The ho is in the room watching for the hour I'm there working on it....dry it up.. .told her I wasn't thrilled with it and I want to just paint the wall out. 10ft long, wainscoting to 4 1/2 ft. 9ft lid. Stain wainscoting,crown and 1 door on the wall. It'd take 20 minutes tops to get it done and cleaned up. Bm super spec zero voc.. 1/3g left on site..I'd be squeezing it tight to finish but I could add a little "solvent" to make it work. She says "no...I want to wait a day or 2 to see if it dries out more and looks better. We have babies and we don't want them around the fumes." It's a 7000sq ft home. The nursery is in the other wing opposite of the bar area that I'm working in and there's a door. It's 1 wall. 20 minutes. Zero vocs. Done. JUST WRITE THE DAMN CHECK FOR THE CAB INSTALL SO I CAN GET OUTTA HERE. No,no...now we gotta wait to see if they're happy in a few days. And she mysteriously disappeared into the abyss of the house before I got the check....whatever. fortunately, we're working on another place only a few blocks from her next week so I can bounce in and button up if I need to. Just mail the damn check, lady.jeeze. some folks are __(fill in the blank)_________.


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate that I told my clients Friday to remove all the draperies from the Lounge Room for Wednesday and not one effing thing us down.

Screws up the rest of the week. 

And now I feel like I should leave way early today for added passive aggressive emphasis.


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> I hate that I told my clients Friday to remove all the draperies from the Lounge Room for Wednesday and not one effing thing is down.
> 
> Screws up the rest of the week.
> 
> And now I feel like I should leave way early today for added passive aggressive emphasis.


Dang you must be pissed! You posted it twice!


----------



## fauxlynn

I don't know how that happened.

I'm seething.


----------



## RH

fauxlynn said:


> I hate that I told my clients Friday to remove all the draperies from the Lounge Room for Wednesday and not one effing thing us down.
> 
> Screws up the rest of the week.
> 
> And now I feel like I should leave way early today for added passive aggressive emphasis.


That's when it's nice to have a small job or two waiting in the wings so you can just say, "I'll return when you have it ready as we discussed." Still, that doesn't always help with the messed up scheduling.


----------



## fauxlynn

Ha! I was thinking of doing exactly that. 

Now he says they won't be removed until next week and I should go on to another room.....a room that isn't completely decided upon and for which I have not gotten the supplies......


----------



## lilpaintchic

fauxlynn said:


> I hate that I told my clients Friday to remove all the draperies from the Lounge Room for Wednesday and not one effing thing us down.
> 
> Screws up the rest of the week.
> 
> And now I feel like I should leave way early today for added passive aggressive emphasis.


Add $$ for a change order. You'll feel better


----------



## fauxlynn

lilpaintchic said:


> Add $$ for a change order. You'll feel better


I wish I could. How is that a change order? 

Anyway, I figured out they were trying to manipulate me. The story changed from "We didn't have time because we're going away for the weekend ",to: " Well you weren't quite finished in those other two rooms."

So, all along they've been pulling stuff like AFTER I'm about 90% finished with something, they'll decide those lights will be replaced or the blinds bolted into the window frames are being thrown away. So I get to go back and catch all this piddly crap up to speed with the rest of the room. Or they don't move furniture out of the way because the room looks to messy that way.

For this room, he asked me last Friday if I could do one window at a time so all the drapes didn't have to come down at once.


----------



## still Learning

I hate when the projects are done, I am out of work and i just cant relax and enjoy life.


----------



## Gwarel

still Learning said:


> I hate when the projects are done, I am out of work and i just cant relax and enjoy life.


Three good beers and a cigar should help.......


----------



## chrisn

Gwarel said:


> Three good beers and a cigar should help.......


 
Or a double shot of Jack Daniels:whistling2:


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> Or a double shot of Jack Daniels:whistling2:


Jack Daniels? Did I hear someone say Jack Daniels?


----------



## PACman

Speaking of which, I hate when my dumba55 brother and my nephew don't get the Halloween batch done until November 4th. Or maybe the Thanksgiving batch is early?


----------



## Gwarel

Or for the more esoteric remedy, find a rock like this to sit on for a spell.....


----------



## lilpaintchic

fauxlynn said:


> I wish I could. How is that a change order?
> 
> Anyway, I figured out they were trying to manipulate me. The story changed from "We didn't have time because we're going away for the weekend ",to: " Well you weren't quite finished in those other two rooms."
> 
> So, all along they've been pulling stuff like AFTER I'm about 90% finished with something, they'll decide those lights will be replaced or the blinds bolted into the window frames are being thrown away. So I get to go back and catch all this piddly crap up to speed with the rest of the room. Or they don't move furniture out of the way because the room looks to messy that way.
> 
> For this room, he asked me last Friday if I could do one window at a time so all the drapes didn't have to come down at once.


If they were supposed to have a room ready and instead you spent x # of hours to get it ready, then the change order should be for an additional x hrs of labor.
Also, charging them for extra time to touch up areas that were complete due to modifications in the scope (patch/paint hardware holes, etc.) Is normal. Keep track of your time on those things...that kind of customer is a hostage taker...and they'll squeeze every single thing out of ya. "The Minimizers" I call em... they can be little cash cows though if you just talk them into the extra charges to slow down and go back to things they hadn't thought of at the beginning....my go to line is "no problem!just go get your checkbook and I'll get right to work!"


----------



## ridesarize

When I wake up, get ready for work, go outside to get in truck and see someone has stolen my hub caps. Then a lady passes me and cuts me off in dense traffic with a couple feet clearance in front and behind her at 55 mph. I was going the flow of traffic, over the speed limit already. I was fuming mad.

Only thing that helped cheer me up is the new Festool Pro 5 LTD sanders we ordered came in the store and I picked them up this morning.


----------



## PACman

When I get a call from someone who says they are at Home Depot and they want to know what type of primer to use over wallpaper adhesive that they couldn't get off!?!?


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I wake up in the morning and my wife has left me a big note saying there was an absolutely massive wasp in the bathroom in the middle of the night. What the hell are wasps still doing around in the middle of November.

That being said, I do remember finding a yellow jacket buzzing around the house a few years back in February. Couldn't figure that one out, but I did kill it.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when you go look at a job for a really nice person that works at the nursing home my Mom lives at. The job involves fixing up some walls in a tiny little basement bathroom used by her son. The plumber who installed the tub surround used huge steel screws to install the shower surround!

She called him back to ask why the drywall beside the shower was falling apart and soaking wet. All the spots are right beside where the screws are inside the shower. He tells her that her son is slopping water all over the floor. Nothing to do with his work.

She was about to give him the go ahead to tile the walls 3' up from the floor on 3 seriously small walls and the floor of this postage stamp sized bathroom at a cost of $5K!

I'm not Mike Holmes but there's a whole lot wrong with that.


----------



## CApainter

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when you go look at a job for a really nice person that works at the nursing home my Mom lives at. The job involves fixing up some walls in a tiny little basement bathroom used by her son. The plumber who installed the tub surround used huge steel screws to install the shower surround!
> 
> She called him back to ask why the drywall beside the shower was falling apart and soaking wet. All the spots are right beside where the screws are inside the shower. He tells her that her son is slopping water all over the floor. Nothing to do with his work.
> 
> She was about to give him the go ahead to tile the walls 3' up from the floor on 3 seriously small walls and the floor of this postage stamp sized bathroom at a cost of $5K!
> 
> I'm not Mike Holmes but there's a whole lot wrong with that.


Did she decide not to go with him?


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when you go look at a job for a really nice person that works at the nursing home my Mom lives at. The job involves fixing up some walls in a tiny little basement bathroom used by her son. The plumber who installed the tub surround used huge steel screws to install the shower surround!
> 
> She called him back to ask why the drywall beside the shower was falling apart and soaking wet. All the spots are right beside where the screws are inside the shower. He tells her that her son is slopping water all over the floor. Nothing to do with his work.
> 
> She was about to give him the go ahead to tile the walls 3' up from the floor on 3 seriously small walls and the floor of this postage stamp sized bathroom at a cost of $5K!
> 
> I'm not Mike Holmes but there's a whole lot wrong with that.


Just slap some Flexseal on it! It'll be great! Comes in colors now so you'll never need paint again!


----------



## Painting Practice

PACman said:


> Just slap some Flexseal on it! It'll be great! Comes in colors now so you'll never need paint again!


Don't forget to spray yourself a rowboat as well to paddle out of the storm.


----------



## Wildbill7145

CApainter said:


> Did she decide not to go with him?


I told her to get a couple more quotes because I felt that price was way, way out of the ballpark. That's not even tire kicking, that'll just show her that his price is insane. She's a really good person and really good to my Mom.

Not interested in seeing her get screwed over like that.


----------



## SemiproJohn

I hate when a hack painter thinks they know how to use a sprayer.

I just spent the last 3 days undoing the mess some guy made on two houses. This nice 85 year old lady had overspray on all the windows, lawn chairs, a deck, and white paint drips on concrete. There were many places where the wall paint oversprayed onto the soffit, or where the white soffit paint ended up on the wall. 

I fixed it all for her, and she was grateful. Still, the hackery got on my nerves. At least mask the windows and move the lawn chairs!

Oh, and there were about two and a half gallons of wall paint and trim paint left over. Crazy.


----------



## PACman

SemiproJohn said:


> I hate when a hack painter thinks they know how to use a sprayer.
> 
> I just spent the last 3 days undoing the mess some guy made on two houses. This nice 85 year old lady had overspray on all the windows, lawn chairs, a deck, and white paint drips on concrete. There were many places where the wall paint oversprayed onto the soffit, or where the white soffit paint ended up on the wall.
> 
> I fixed it all for her, and she was grateful. Still, the hackery got on my nerves. At least mask the windows and move the lawn chairs!
> 
> Oh, and there were about two and a half gallons of wall paint and trim paint left over. Crazy.


I bet he learned how to paint watching those Idaho painting videos.


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> I bet he learned how to paint watching those Idaho painting videos.


LOL! Why you always hay-en on the IP?


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> LOL! Why you always hay-en on the IP?


Isn't this the "I hate when...." thread? 

Ok then- I hate when someone has to fix a crappy paint job because the original painter learned to spray by watching a Youtube video posted by a guy in Idaho. Who has a tendency to cut a few things out of his videos just to show people how fast he is. Things like masking, drop cloths, and whatnot.


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> Isn't this the "I hate when...." thread?
> 
> Ok then- I hate when someone has to fix a crappy paint job because the original painter learned to spray by watching a Youtube video posted by a guy in Idaho. Who has a tendency to cut a few things out of his videos just to show people how fast he is. Things like masking, drop cloths, and whatnot.


Speculation^


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> Isn't this the "I hate when...." thread?
> 
> Ok then- I hate when someone has to fix a crappy paint job because the original painter learned to spray by watching a Youtube video posted by a guy in Idaho. Who has a tendency to cut a few things out of his videos just to show people how fast he is. Things like masking, drop cloths, and whatnot.


Only a Trump supporter could hate a painter this much.


----------



## CApainter

Damnit. No bites. Need to change bait.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> Damnit. No bites. Need to change bait.


The Amish vote did it! There was a record breaking number of Amish registering to vote this year. And they all voted for Trump. So blame them not me. I voted for myself.


----------



## PACman

I hate when someone calls in and asks if I have any of a specific "box store" brand of gold metallic paint. When I tell him I can't get it he starts screaming at me and saying no one in the state has it. When i ask him if he tried Lowe's, he says "they don't even know what the f*ck I'm talking about! And that's where I bought the first 5 gallons!" Then he asks me if I can order it. 
no.
what if I pay for the minimum order.
can't do it sir.
why not?
well, I'll gladly do it if you are willing to pay the opening order amount they would want to charge me.
how much is that?
Usually $25,000.00 minimum. But i have no idea what Valspar charges.
then he hangs up.
Rude much? Besides by my P&L contract I can't carry Valspar anyway.


----------



## CApainter

I must be the methane from the cow paddies. Where do these people come from.


----------



## Wolfgang

CApainter said:


> I must be the methane from the cow paddies. Where do these people come from.


They're all over the place.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> I must be the methane from the cow paddies. Where do these people come from.


I blame inbreeding and anthrax spores in the corn blight.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

I hate it when people run yield signs and cut me off, sometimes I wish I had my old truck, i would run right into them, not with the new one, I just broke1,500 miles.


----------



## slinger58

cdpainting said:


> I hate it when people run yield signs and cut me off, sometimes I wish I had my old truck, i would run right into them, not with the new one, I just broke1,500 miles.


Lol. Yeah, that's the downside to new vehicles, Dave. You don't want dents or paint on them.


----------



## PACman

I hate it when all i want to do is buy a piece of 5/8" plywood and when I ask the guy at the home improvement center if they have any he says "right there, in the bin"
me-"that's 3/8"
him-"no, it's 5/8"
me- no it isn't. That's 3/8" in the wrong bin"
him- It's 1/8" per ply. 3 plys is 5/8"
me- The stuff in the 3/4" bin has 6 plys. So what is that then?
Wasn't expecting to be on are you smarter then a fifth grader today.
I left him scratching his head and went to their competitor.

Maybe this should be in the "I love it when....." thread.


----------



## Vylum

i hate finding human s hit in my 5 gallon pale, it was empty but i planned on using it. at least take it off site after


----------



## PACman

Vylum said:


> i hate finding human s hit in my 5 gallon pale, it was empty but i planned on using it. at least take it off site after


That's nasty! Maybe you should return that Behr to Home depot! LOL!


----------



## Gymschu

Vylum said:


> i hate finding human s hit in my 5 gallon pale, it was empty but i planned on using it. at least take it off site after


Two summers ago, I agreed to do drywall touch-ups and the like before repainting what was to be a rental home. Landlord says, "Plenty of drywall mud in the garage." There was. About 10 fivers of joint compound. I opened up every last one of them only to find they were ALL FULL OF ****. I mean, I kept thinking one of these has to have mud in it, just one. 

I tell the landlord who starts laughing. "Ah, that must be from ol' Ricky. He's my drywaller. We didn't have a bathroom in the house when he did the drywall and he didn't want to walk the 100 feet to the local park to use their public restroom so he must have used the fivers." Got it. Thank you, Ricky.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Gymschu said:


> Two summers ago, I agreed to do drywall touch-ups and the like before repainting what was to be a rental home. Landlord says, "Plenty of drywall mud in the garage." There was. About 10 fivers of joint compound. I opened up every last one of them only to find they were ALL FULL OF ****. I mean, I kept thinking one of these has to have mud in it, just one.
> 
> I tell the landlord who starts laughing. "Ah, that must be from ol' Ricky. He's my drywaller. We didn't have a bathroom in the house when he did the drywall and he didn't want to walk the 100 feet to the local park to use their public restroom so he must have used the fivers." Got it. Thank you, Ricky.


Jeepers. What the hell was ol' Ricky eating that he could FILL 10 5gal buckets! Probably McD's.

Love the fact that he left them there for the landlord or you to deal with. That takes guts. Although apparently he left those as well from the sounds of things.


----------



## 007 Dave

PACman said:


> I hate when someone calls in and asks if I have any of a specific "box store" brand of gold metallic paint. When I tell him I can't get it he starts screaming at me and saying no one in the state has it. When i ask him if he tried Lowe's, he says "they don't even know what the f*ck I'm talking about! And that's where I bought the first 5 gallons!" Then he asks me if I can order it.
> no.
> what if I pay for the minimum order.
> can't do it sir.
> why not?
> well, I'll gladly do it if you are willing to pay the opening order amount they would want to charge me.
> how much is that?
> Usually $25,000.00 minimum. But i have no idea what Valspar charges.
> then he hangs up.
> Rude much? Besides by my P&L contract I can't carry Valspar anyway.


When you start stocking it you can put it next to the Behr (premium Plus)Ultra , you know the paint and primer in one.


----------



## PACman

so i'm in town at my nieces house killing time waiting for my doctors appointment, and I'm playing billiards on a laptop. My 9 year old grand niece watches over my shoulder for a few minutes and says "you do know the object of the game is to put the balls in the pockets, don't you?" Why I outta..........


----------



## MurphysPaint

Some idiot gets grout all over the cabinets we just painted, let's it dry and then scrubs the 5hit out of them trying to clean it up, taking them down to bare wood in spots. This is just days after I warn them that for at least 30 days they shouldn't wipe them with anything but a damp cloth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp

I hate that all window covering manufacture's make different attachment brackets specific to their products. In every interior I have done this year each one is different and a real pain to take down and put back up. Some have been so goofy I have to leave the blinds up cause it was either paint around them or break something. Can't they make something more standard.


----------



## RH

I hate when the previous painters have gotten paint all over the natural wood trim and then I need to take the HO on a tour to show them (even if they may have been responsible) the problem or document it so I don't get blamed.


----------



## MurphysPaint

You ask for Alkyd Urethane Enamel and they give you Urethane Alkyd Enamel. It's like the People's Front Of Judea all over again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

I hate when a customer calls and wants some holes in the window casing filled (got new blinds with no cords so cord cleats came out) and painted over and being told it should only take a few hours at most. Reality; twenty two windows, filling the holes - some twice, dry time, sanding, priming the repaired area, lightly sanding again, and then painting the entire one side of the casing, not just where the repair was made, so it all matches. A few hours my ass.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

I hate it when the only reason I am having a slow season (read no work) is becasuse the d$#n contractors cannot show up and do their work.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Painter

I hate when tapers tell the HO that the painter just needs to give it a light sanding!


----------



## RH

Had a good one the other day. Have a job where I have completed about four fifths of the painting but waiting for some drywall work to be done prior to going back. Had to deliver two doors I had refinished and did so while floor guys were finishing up. House built in the late fifties and had really nice natural fir wood base and trim - the kind you just can't get anymore. Needed some TLC but definitely refinish worthy. 

While painting, I had taped the base to protect it from downward splatters and HO was planning on having us refinish it all six months from now. Get there, and see this huge pile of splintered and cracked trim in the garage... yep, floor guys used pry bars to tear it all up rather than take the time to remove it carefully. Owners weren't home at the time but boy were they pissed when they got back and saw all of that. Now the trim will all have to be replaced immediately rather than refinished in the near future. Told the HOs that they should demand floor company replace it all and pay for the staining and top coating the new stuff will need.

One of those situations where I could only shake my head and wonder WTH were the floor guys thinking - and what a waste of some beautiful wood.


----------



## codybrewer85

The HO says they will supply whatever paint you recommend and I show up and find $18 per gallon Olympic from lowes all flat, even the trim paint..that isn't even close to what I recommended.


----------



## RH

codybrewer85 said:


> The HO says they will supply whatever paint you recommend and I show up and find $18 per gallon Olympic from lowes all flat, even the trim paint..that isn't even close to what I recommended.


That's why I never let the HO buy the paint. I have used paint they had on hand, but only if it was a fairly decent product.

Seriously, why tie your reputation to an inferior product, as well as potentially having your time allowance for the work to be all screwed up, by having to use something that takes longer to apply or to make look good?


----------



## PACman

codybrewer85 said:


> The HO says they will supply whatever paint you recommend and I show up and find $18 per gallon Olympic from lowes all flat, even the trim paint..that isn't even close to what I recommended.


What i find amazing about this is that Olympic is the only PPG brand that Consumer Reports magazine ever puts in their paint tests! Maybe because it's the only paint PPG makes that behr is better than?


----------



## RH

codybrewer85 said:


> The HO says they will supply whatever paint you recommend and I show up and find $18 per gallon Olympic from lowes all flat, even the trim paint..that isn't even close to what I recommended.


Not to come across as too harsh, but as soon as you let the HO buy the paint for a job, you are giving up the designation of being a "professional" painter IMO. Being a pro means telling the HO what product should be used based on their situation, needs, and your accumulated experience.


----------



## HC-Raad

codybrewer85 said:


> The HO says they will supply whatever paint you recommend and I show up and find $18 per gallon Olympic from lowes all flat, even the trim paint..that isn't even close to what I recommended.


People never do what you recommend. You recommended more expensive paint than they were willing to spend. :vs_no_no_no:

Some people don't realize how wide of a margin there is regarding paint cost. When they saw the price tags, they went the low road. :vs_cool:


----------



## Rbriggs82

HC-Raad said:


> People never do what you recommend. You recommended more expensive paint than they were willing to spend. :vs_no_no_no:
> 
> Some people don't realize how wide of a margin there is regarding paint cost. When they saw the price tags, they went the low road. :vs_cool:


Include the paint you want to use in your bid and bet it yourself, problem solved. :smile:


----------



## 007 Dave

I know this has had to happened to other painters other than me." I hate it when the HO tells you they will strip the wall paper themselves and when you show up to paint the room the wall that had wall paper on it looks like they took the wall paper off with an ax."


----------



## RH

007 Dave said:


> I know this has had to happened to other painters other than me." I hate it when the HO tells you they will strip the wall paper themselves and when you show up to paint the room the wall that had wall paper on it looks like they took the wall paper off with an ax."


Sounds like an opportunity for an add on to me. Although I typically hate those because of what it does to my schedule.


----------



## 007 Dave

RH said:


> Sounds like an opportunity for an add on to me. Although I typically hate those because of what it does to my schedule.


Yep. I told my wife to get something written up I can carry with me when I give my estimates. A sheet that says something like "Repairs on dry wall due to home owner screwing up when taking off wall paper will result to double the hourly rate I would have charge to take the wall paper off."

As you can see I don't have my wording quit right yet. But she'll think of something.


----------



## Betheweb

I hate when my roller sprays more than my sprayer.


----------



## RH

007 Dave said:


> Yep. I told my wife to get something written up I can carry with me when I give my estimates. A sheet that says something like "Repairs on dry wall due to home owner screwing up when taking off wall paper will result to double the hourly rate I would have charge to take the wall paper off."
> 
> As you can see I don't have my wording quit right yet. But she'll think of something.


I think it's fine the way it is.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when a new customer gives you directions to their house, but they give you the most complicated instructions possible. Once you get there, you see a familiar street name nearby and realize there was actually an almost straight line from your house to their address.

I didn't need the scenic lake view route.


----------



## Gymschu

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when a new customer gives you directions to their house, but they give you the most complicated instructions possible. Once you get there, you see a familiar street name nearby and realize there was actually an almost straight line from your house to their address.
> 
> I didn't need the scenic lake view route.


Or the opposite, Wildbill. They tell you to turn right onto Walnut St and they are the 5th house on the right. Only, they are the 6th house on the right and you end up pounding on a door where the resident works midnights and isn't too happy with the painter's interruption........


----------



## Jmayspaint

I hate taking directions at all. I'm super spoiled on GPS. Punch in the address, follow the computerized voice and map and daydream the whole way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn

Betheweb said:


> I hate when my roller sprays more than my sprayer.


 
roller or the paint?


----------



## radio11

Jmayspaint said:


> I hate taking directions at all. I'm super spoiled on GPS. Punch in the address, follow the computerized voice and map and daydream the whole way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Agreed. I'm done with directions until the EMP/other apocalyptic event tears Siri from from life. Just the address Ma'am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

Gymschu said:


> Or the opposite, Wildbill. They tell you to turn right onto Walnut St and they are the 5th house on the right. Only, they are the 6th house on the right and you end up pounding on a door where the resident works midnights and isn't too happy with the painter's interruption........


I even tried to google street maps it, but the bloody street's so new it wasn't on there. Either way, I eventually found it, but I didn't need the long way to get there.


----------



## codybrewer85

All my shoes look like this haha. My day job is painting apartment's with super cheap paint and 18in rollers, i leave everyday covered in wite specks


----------



## slinger58

Wildbill7145 said:


> I even tried to google street maps it, but the bloody street's so new it wasn't on there. Either way, I eventually found it, but I didn't need the long way to get there.




"Bloody streets"? You move to Australia?
Lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betheweb

chrisn said:


> roller or the paint?


I was painting basement walls. I couldn't really get the walls clean. The more I cleaned them, the more crap broke loose. I was using the SW water blocking primer/finish. So I think most of that splatter is little particles of sand or whatever getting picked up and flung by the roller.


----------



## PACman

I hate when the directions to a house include the phrase "there is a little R2D2 looking thingy hanging on the telephone pole right in front of the house". And you get there and honest to god there is a stainless steel cylinder with markings that say "R2d2-62249" hanging on the telephone pole. Try finding THAT one google maps!

And the old Thomas guides out in California. Took me most of my ten years out there to figure them out.


----------



## RH

And Google maps isn't fool proof. It once showed me a picture of the house and it wasn't even close to the actual one. A few weeks back had to go out in the country to do a bid after dark. No street lights and only a few streetside address markers. Maps showed it being on one side of the road when it was actually on the other. Went up to the door of what I thought was the correct place - no outside lights on. Had to carefully shuffle my way from the driveway up to the front door to make sure I didn't trip over anything. Rang doorbell, porch light comes on, and lady comes to the door with a big aggressive dog. Wrong house - lucky I didn't get attacked, shot, and then attacked again. Turned around to head back to my truck and click - off goes the light. Gee, thanks lady.


----------



## getrex

I hate when I get contradictory instructions from one job to the next. Getting yelled at for doing it the way I was told to do it on previous jobs is aggravating to say the least. Oh I really should avoid this thread...


----------



## CApainter

getrex said:


> I hate when I get contradictory instructions from one job to the next. Getting yelled at for doing it the way I was told to do it on previous jobs is aggravating to say the least. Oh I really should avoid this thread...


You're not alone. There have been countless times my supervisor has given me contradicting instructions, only to have him blame me for an outcome he didn't expect. It is the nature of the beast in terms of employee management relations. 

I've come to the conclusion that head to head, the employees are frankly more competent than management in terms of the business core. And I think problems typically occur when managers, supervisors, owners, etc., micro manage everything in the field rather than focus on running the business end of the operation.

I've experienced two problems with supervisors, or owners in the bucket. 

One, a supervisor without significant trade experience who doesn't understand the logistics critical to creating momentum on a painting project. This typically leads to abrupt halts in a project due to material and labor mis estimations, schedule overlaps just to keep busy, and poor maintenance and training programs that leave employees ill equipped. 

Two, an owner who can't help but compete with their employees when they should be competing with themselves and their peers.


----------



## getrex

In this case the owner randomly cares or doesn't care about his work depending on... sunspots? I have no idea. His mood swings are somewhat unpredictable but he has a lot of triggers and whenever anyone trips them (often unrelated to work) then we get the brunt of it. Suddenly every little thing becomes a big deal. My usual response is to listen, give a minimal reply (only as required), and mostly ignore him. It is pretty bad when our best days are when he is either gone or busy with some task away from us.


----------



## CApainter

getrex said:


> In this case the owner randomly cares or doesn't care about his work depending on... sunspots? I have no idea. His mood swings are somewhat unpredictable but he has a lot of triggers and whenever anyone trips them (often unrelated to work) then we get the brunt of it. Suddenly every little thing becomes a big deal. My usual response is to listen, give a minimal reply (only as required), and mostly ignore him. It is pretty bad when our best days are when he is either gone or busy with some task away from us.


Are you sure you're not my coworker? I knew you saw my Paint Talk user name. Any way, how about what's his name:wink:


----------



## Painter

Heard on the radio the other day here in St. Louis that a contractor sent his guys over to gut a home. It is in a older higher end area and they gutted the wrong house. I think the house they gutted was on the market and empty. I heard it was around $369,000 which is at the lower spectrum of the houses in that area. I bet that contractor is thinking: I HATE WHEN MY GUYS GUT THE WRONG HOUSE!!!


----------



## getrex

CApainter said:


> Are you sure you're not my coworker? I knew you saw my Paint Talk user name. Any way, how about what's his name:wink:




Sadly, I moved away from Cali in the 80s. But just between you and me... lets kill him on Tuesday. I know the perfect place to hide the body. 



Painter said:


> Heard on the radio the other day here in St. Louis that a contractor sent his guys over to gut a home. It is in a older higher end area and they gutted the wrong house. I think the house they gutted was on the market and empty. I heard it was around $369,000 which is at the lower spectrum of the houses in that area. I bet that contractor is thinking: I HATE WHEN MY GUYS GUT THE WRONG HOUSE!!!


What!? How did they not get the hint that they were in the wrong place when they likely had to break in?


----------



## Painter

getrex said:


> Sadly, I moved away from Cali in the 80s. But just between you and me... lets kill him on Tuesday. I know the perfect place to hide the body.
> 
> 
> 
> What!? How did they not get the hint that they were in the wrong place when they likely had to break in?


 That's what the guys on the radio said. That might have been their first hint. Yep!


----------



## PACman

I knew some painters that painted the exterior of the wrong house once. Two side by side owned by a house flipper. He told them to paint the one next to the one they did last time. Wrong side. 3/4 of the way done spraying the two story house when the owner came home from work. Guess who got a free paint job?


----------



## getrex

Did they have to respray it again? That will kill the budget.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when customers hire you to paint their kitchen because it's too complicated for them to do it themselves. High ceilings, weird angles, counters in the way of ladders, cabinets making things almost unreachable, etc. You end up having to bring in almost every step ladder you own, plus a 13' aluminum plank.

Then, the whole time you're there, they keep poking their head in and saying "will you be much longer?"


----------



## PACman

getrex said:


> Did they have to respray it again? That will kill the budget.


Are you asking about my post? If so, yes they had to paint the poor guys house for free back to it's original colors. Or they could have been sued, but they didn't have a chance in court so the painter voluntarily repainted the guys house. Then after his guys were done he fired every guy that was involved with it. Even though he was a little at fault when all he told them was to "paint the house next to the last one we did on ******* street."


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when customers hire you to paint their kitchen because it's too complicated for them to do it themselves. High ceilings, weird angles, counters in the way of ladders, cabinets making things almost unreachable, etc. You end up having to bring in almost every step ladder you own, plus a 13' aluminum plank.
> 
> Then, the whole time you're there, they keep poking their head in and saying "will you be much longer?"


Or they bitch because it costs more then a straight box bedroom?


----------



## Painter

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when customers hire you to paint their kitchen because it's too complicated for them to do it themselves. High ceilings, weird angles, counters in the way of ladders, cabinets making things almost unreachable, etc. You end up having to bring in almost every step ladder you own, plus a 13' aluminum plank.
> 
> Then, the whole time you're there, they keep poking their head in and saying "will you be much longer?"


 Yep, people want their house painted but they don't want you to pint!


----------



## RH

Painter said:


> Yep, people want their house painted but they don't want you to pint!


Yeah, but I can understand their concern. Whenever I "pint" on the job my cut lines end up all squiggly. :devil3:


----------



## PACman

I hate when i reach into the junk drawer and get stabbed in the palm of my hand by the pointy part of a 5 in 1. OUCH!


----------



## Painter

PACman said:


> I hate when i reach into the junk drawer and get stabbed in the palm of my hand by the pointy part of a 5 in 1. OUCH!


 
Oops! Ha!


----------



## Painter

RH said:


> Yeah, but I can understand their concern. Whenever I "pint" on the job my cut lines end up all squiggly. :devil3:


 
I must have been pinting when I wrote that.


----------



## PACman

I think my hand is infected. Maybe I got botulism or gangrene or something.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> I think my hand is infected. Maybe I got botulism or gangrene or something.


I hate when I get those - and the "something" is the worst of them.


----------



## RH

I hate when it takes about an hour and a half to mask off an area and then takes about a minute and a half to spray the item (a fireplace mantle with sides).


----------



## PACman

I kinda think I should have gotten a stitch or two.


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate when I'm up on scaffold and still too short to reach the ceiling. 

Home made, wood and osb.....six foot ladder on top....too short....planks on top most rung of my perry that has broken wheel locks.....still a little short....tomorrow, will put several layers of homasote on top of perry...or under ladder...

Then tilt head all the way back to trowel on texture while maintaining my balance. 

Yeah


----------



## radio11

fauxlynn said:


> I hate when I'm up on scaffold and still too short to reach the ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> Home made, wood and osb.....six foot ladder on top....too short....planks on top most rung of my perry that has broken wheel locks.....still a little short....tomorrow, will put several layers of homasote on top of perry...or under ladder...
> 
> 
> 
> Then tilt head all the way back to trowel on texture while maintaining my balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah




Why didn't we stay in school and get a cushy office job. The 3 martini lunch and even golf are legit tax write offs in their world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> I hate when I'm up on scaffold and still too short to reach the ceiling.
> 
> Home made, wood and osb.....six foot ladder on top....too short....planks on top most rung of my perry that has broken wheel locks.....still a little short....tomorrow, will put several layers of homasote on top of perry...or under ladder...
> 
> Then tilt head all the way back to trowel on texture while maintaining my balance.
> 
> Yeah


 
No thanks, sounds dangerous to me.


----------



## getrex

radio11 said:


> Why didn't we stay in school and get a cushy office job. The 3 martini lunch and even golf are legit tax write offs in their world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I stayed in school and I'm still doing this.  My degree has been fairly useless since the recession.


----------



## Wildbill7145

radio11 said:


> Why didn't we stay in school and get a cushy office job. The 3 martini lunch and even golf are legit tax write offs in their world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also stayed in school. Four years of university, $15K later (it was a while ago). Had the cushy desk job (except for the social worker in prison part and no 3 martini lunches). Got really sick of it at one point.

Thus, I paint.

I seem to remember, we did an inventory on here at one point and found that we had a whole bunch of PT members who did the post secondary thing only to end up in the bucket.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

Wildbill7145 said:


> I also stayed in school. Four years of university, $15K later (it was a while ago). Had the cushy desk job (except for the social worker in prison part and no 3 martini lunches). Got really sick of it at one point.
> 
> Thus, I paint.
> 
> I seem to remember, we did an inventory on here at one point and found that we had a whole bunch of PT members who did the post secondary thing only to end up in the bucket.


I did the post seconday, post graduate, and then even more post (which all cost a lot more than 15k) and l still wound up in the bucket.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

Hell, I got you all beat. Took me 31 years just to get out of elementary school. :sad:


----------



## fauxlynn

I went with four layers of homasote just under the ladder feet. Probably could use two more. 

Pain in the butt to keep moving those around. Then I put the Perry inbetween me and the twenty + ft. drop to the marble entry. I figured if I fell, the perry can go first and break my fall. Lol.


----------



## RH

fauxlynn said:


> I went with four layers of homasote just under the ladder feet. Probably could use two more.
> 
> Pain in the butt to keep moving those around. Then I put the Perry inbetween me and the twenty + ft. drop to the marble entry. I figured if I fell, the perry can go first and break my fall. Lol.


This Perry?


----------



## fauxlynn

I have no idea what that is, RH!


----------



## RH

fauxlynn said:


> I have no idea what that is, RH!


Perry the Playpus from a cartoon show (Phineous and Ferb) my grandsons used to watch quite a bit .


----------



## getrex

They could either build you a taller ladder out of gum, a ruler, and a box of rocks...... or just make you taller.


----------



## radio11

fauxlynn said:


> I went with four layers of homasote just under the ladder feet. Probably could use two more.
> 
> Pain in the butt to keep moving those around. Then I put the Perry inbetween me and the twenty + ft. drop to the marble entry. I figured if I fell, the perry can go first and break my fall. Lol.




I hate when...

I feel like a hayseed and have no idea what (or who) Perry and homasote are (is/was). AND how can I convince them to stay under a scaffold all day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

radio11 said:


> I hate when...
> 
> I feel like a hayseed and have no idea what (or who) Perry and homasote are (is/was). AND how can I convince them to stay under a scaffold all day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Homasote is a brand name for a type of cellulose based fiberboard. Has a certain amount of sound deadening capabilities. I used quite a bit of it on my model railroad layout as a sub bed for the tracks.

I already showed you who "Perry" is.


----------



## PACman

FYI. When you use lacquer thinner as an antiseptic it hurts like hell.


----------



## slinger58

radio11 said:


> I hate when...
> 
> I feel like a hayseed and have no idea what (or who) Perry and homasote are (is/was). AND how can I convince them to stay under a scaffold all day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Perry and Homasote stay under the scaffold because Fauxlynn tells them to. Defy her and see what happens!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex

When you use bleach as an antiseptic it burns and then all of the hair on your body shrivels up and dies.


----------



## fauxlynn

When I first started working, we called this a perry. I don't know why.














Homasote comes in sheets like drywall. We use it to protect floors mostly. It's cheap and reusable. I have cut it into pieces to shore up scaffold on steps,etc. I always have a box of pieces in my car.

For the record, Big D- I'm not a hard a55. I just put up a tough front. ; )


----------



## fauxlynn

radio11 said:


> Why didn't we stay in school and get a cushy office job. The 3 martini lunch and even golf are legit tax write offs in their world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I would never survive an office job. I would stab my eyes out out of boredom. Being a 'faux' painter, I show up when I want, go to lunch when I want, drink at lunch if I want, go home when I want, take breaks when I want. Or not.lol.


----------



## radio11

fauxlynn said:


> I would never survive an office job. I would stab my eyes out out of boredom. Being a 'faux' painter, I show up when I want, go to lunch when I want, drink at lunch if I want, go home when I want, take breaks when I want. Or not.lol.




An artists prerogative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

fauxlynn said:


> I would never survive an office job. I would stab my eyes out out of boredom. Being a 'faux' painter, I show up when I want, go to lunch when I want, drink at lunch if I want, go home when I want, take breaks when I want. Or not.lol.


Question: as a faux painter, do people see a difference in your work when you are drinking?:devil3:


:wink:


----------



## fauxlynn

radio11 said:


> An artists prerogative.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Or just plain lazy.


Haha, RH. I actually rarely drink. I've been fibbing all this time. Imagine that!

I did drink a bit too much once at lunch, when I got dumped. My co worker and I took a three hour lunch and listened to Pasty Cline over and over. My work was probably more free form that day.hmmmm


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> I would never survive an office job. I would stab my eyes out out of boredom. Being a 'faux' painter, I show up when I want, go to lunch when I want, drink at lunch if I want, go home when I want, take breaks when I want. Or not.lol.


 
Besides the drinking part, I do the same(except for the faux )
and to who ever asked about the perry, here is one of the hundreds of different one's


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> When I first started working, we called this a perry. I don't know why.
> 
> 
> View attachment 88809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homasote comes in sheets like drywall. We use it to protect floors mostly. It's cheap and reusable. I have cut it into pieces to shore up scaffold on steps,etc. I always have a box of pieces in my car.
> 
> For the record, Big D- I'm not a hard a55. I just put up a tough front. ; )


Perry Manufacturing was the first company that made those. That's probably why.


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> Besides the drinking part, I do the same(except for the faux )
> and to who ever asked about the perry, here is one of the hundreds of different one's


Funny thing. I watched all of her videos over and over again when I got dumped!


----------



## radio11

PACman said:


> Funny thing. I watched all of her videos over and over again when I got dumped!




If KP did indeed dump you--I'm done with her altogether. Not that I ever really followed her, but will happily do a "pre-kick to the curb" kinda thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

I hate when your colorant comes in a handy plastic jug and the label says to "mechanically agitate for three minutes to insure tinting accuracy" and there isn't a shaker in the world that the jug will fit in without crushing it. Thanks Sherman Wilson!


----------



## PACman

or a customer comes in looking for a particular color sample she and the painter picked out, but she doesn't know the name or the number. "it was a beige-ish tan and it was on a color strip that was whitish at the top and got darker further down". That's probably 1/3 of all my color strips. Then she gets testy with me because i don't know what the color is.


----------



## Wildbill7145

PACman said:


> or a customer comes in looking for a particular color sample she and the painter picked out, but she doesn't know the name or the number. "it was a beige-ish tan and it was on a color strip that was whitish at the top and got darker further down". That's probably 1/3 of all my color strips. Then she gets testy with me because i don't know what the color is.


My easy solution to this problem is to hand them a colour fan and say "Pick one. You've got 3000 choices. Don't write on my colour fan. Don't bend the colour strips. Give it back to me when you're done."


----------



## getrex

I hate when you go into a house and there is dust and cat hair everywhere and when you want to open windows for some fresh air... they are all caulked and painted shut.


----------



## ridesarize

Hate it when I have arranged to go buy a used Festool sysport, and several systainers and sortainers, some distance away, confirmed arrangement for pick up, and then seller changes his mind after I drive 45 minutes away, pay for the ferry across puget sound, and almost boarded the boat when I get his text.


----------



## Rbriggs82

ridesarize said:


> Hate it when I have arranged to go buy a used Festool sysport, and several systainers and sortainers, some distance away, confirmed arrangement for pick up, and then seller changes his mind after I drive 45 minutes away, pay for the ferry across puget sound, and almost boarded the boat when I get his text.


Uh no, that's the worst! 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro

RH said:


> Homasote is a brand name for a type of cellulose based fiberboard. Has a certain amount of sound deadening capabilities. I used quite a bit of it on my model railroad layout as a sub bed for the tracks.
> 
> I already showed you who "Perry" is.


I had a massive HO (100 engines and 500+ cars), G and O scale (100 of each) train layout. I rented a 3k sqft warehouse (for dirt cheap) space and started to build it. The local town officials had a different thing in their minds the building should be used for so they voted and changed it from commercial to residential. I had to give up that space so I sold off 750 HO cars and engines and over 200 G and O scale trains. I have one HO steam train, diesel engine and 20 cars. I have yet to build another layout.

I used a combo of corkboard and fiberboard, fiberboards were much cheaper.

My original plan was to paint houses to build money to buy plastic model cars, trucks, and military and trains. Those dreams were shot down after I made a massive investment. So I went from hobby sales to full time painter.


----------



## radio11

getrex said:


> I hate when you go into a house and there is dust and cat hair everywhere and when you want to open windows for some fresh air... they are all caulked and painted shut.




Ha ha--that was me. I wanted to smother the next painter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerr

Depressing thread


----------



## RH

Jerr said:


> Depressing thread


Somebody once started a "I love..." thread. It was boring as hell.


----------



## getrex

radio11 said:


> Ha ha--that was me. I wanted to smother the next painter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ass.


----------



## PACman

For months you ask your paint supplier if they are going to have a price increase and for months they say no. Them blammo! 5% price increase across the board. All because SW and PPG did it.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> Somebody once started a "I love..." thread. It was boring as hell.


I posted "I love Behr paint" on there once and everyone missed it.


----------



## Betheweb

I hate furniture.


----------



## RH

Betheweb said:


> I hate furniture.


But you soon learn to love furniture gliders.


----------



## chrisn

RH said:


> But you soon learn to love furniture gliders.


 but you still have to get that 800 pound cabinet ON the gliders:vs_mad:


----------



## RH

chrisn said:


> but you still have to get that 800 pound cabinet ON the gliders:vs_mad:


For sure. We found a set of gliders once (from Bed, Bath, and Beyond) that also had this device included. Made out of pretty sturdy metal and breaks down into two 1' sections for easier storing. The black fulcrum part also slides up and down for adjusting. We have it in our tub of gliders and it's come in handy (and saved our backs) numerous times.


----------



## chrisn

Do they have a name I could look up and see if they still have them?
Thanks

never mind, I see easy moves, right?


----------



## Betheweb

More common for me is the cheap, crappy furniture that falls apart when you touch it. Or it's too bulky to carry, but it doesn't weigh enough to even stay on the gliders.


----------



## ridesarize

And there's no good place to move all that elsewhere probably.


----------



## RH

chrisn said:


> Do they have a name I could look up and see if they still have them?
> Thanks
> 
> never mind, I see easy moves, right?


Yeah, but spelled ez moves. 

Did a quick search and up it came. Think the one we got was the seen on TV version at $19.95 from BB&B (which I initially expected to be cheap crap but turned out to be a good deal). I see they also just have the tool by itself but it's bigger and heavier looking than the one we own and that might be a good way to go.


----------



## radio11

We had the antique roll top desk with the antique family Bible opened to an exact page topped off with antique eye glasses (no doubt belonged to the elderly clients father). Guess what--she was old and tiny and couldn't move anything herself. Well when we moved it, only 3 legs went to the new location in the middle of the room. Luckily, she was nowhere around when this happened. 

Wonder what the Keno brothers at Antiques Roadshow will say about all the PL whatever we used to glue the leg back on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mml665

I hate when I hear:
"when my husband paints this is how he does it."


----------



## chrisn

radio11 said:


> We had the antique roll top desk with the antique family Bible opened to an exact page topped off with antique eye glasses (no doubt belonged to the elderly clients father). Guess what--she was old and tiny and couldn't move anything herself. Well when we moved it, only 3 legs went to the new location in the middle of the room. Luckily, she was nowhere around when this happened.
> 
> Wonder what the Keno brothers at Antiques Roadshow will say about all the PL whatever we used to glue the leg back on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


gorilla glue to the rescue, I use it all too often:vs_shocked:


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when you do a quote for a guy and decide afterwards that you really don't want to work for them.... Calls you back enthusiastically saying "when can you start?"


----------



## PACman

i hate when someone calls up and says "hey ***** (my actual first name), this is James. I need to talk to you about that project we were talking about a couple of months ago." So you call them back thinking it was a customer that you were helping and it turns out to be some insurance company trying to sell you health insurance and you've never talked to them before! WTH? This is NOT fair to retailers at all! They are taking advantage of my customer service and my time. This is absolute bull!


----------



## Betheweb

I have never seen such a soft wood floor/finish. I totally mutilated the floor in all three rooms. I couldn't even pull a night stand out to put sliders under it. Literally everything I moved at all scratched the crap of the floor. Even just putting a slider on, the other 3 legs would scratch the crap out of the floor. Fortunately, they were in rough shape to begin with. And with a little of my secret juice, they looked better than when I started. But that was brutal. 

What do you guys do with those little tiny legs in the middle of a big bed?


----------



## chrisn

Betheweb said:


> I have never seen such a soft wood floor/finish. I totally mutilated the floor in all three rooms. I couldn't even pull a night stand out to put sliders under it. Literally everything I moved at all scratched the crap of the floor. Even just putting a slider on, the other 3 legs would scratch the crap out of the floor. Fortunately, they were in rough shape to begin with. And with a little of my secret juice, they looked better than when I started. But that was brutal.
> 
> What do you guys do with those little tiny legs in the middle of a big bed?[/QUOTE]
> 
> :vs_mad::furious::cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## PACman

Betheweb said:


> I have never seen such a soft wood floor/finish. I totally mutilated the floor in all three rooms. I couldn't even pull a night stand out to put sliders under it. Literally everything I moved at all scratched the crap of the floor. Even just putting a slider on, the other 3 legs would scratch the crap out of the floor. Fortunately, they were in rough shape to begin with. And with a little of my secret juice, they looked better than when I started. But that was brutal.
> 
> What do you guys do with those little tiny legs in the middle of a big bed?


$100.00 says it was a minwax product.


----------



## RH

chrisn said:


> Betheweb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen such a soft wood floor/finish. I totally mutilated the floor in all three rooms. I couldn't even pull a night stand out to put sliders under it. Literally everything I moved at all scratched the crap of the floor. Even just putting a slider on, the other 3 legs would scratch the crap out of the floor. Fortunately, they were in rough shape to begin with. And with a little of my secret juice, they looked better than when I started. But that was brutal.
> 
> What do you guys do with those little tiny legs in the middle of a big bed?[/QUOTE]
> 
> :vs_mad::furious::cursing::cursing::cursing:
> 
> 
> 
> No easy way around them. Just have to lift enough to be able to get a glider under them. If by yourself, having something large enough to rest the bed on so you can get under it is a must.
Click to expand...


----------



## Betheweb

RH said:


> chrisn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No easy way around them. Just have to lift enough to be able to get a glider under them. If by yourself, having something large enough to rest the bed on so you can get under it is a must.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried putting a stack of THREE sliders under each corner. It lifted the whole bed up a little higher. With no weight on the bed, the middle legs didn't even touch the floor. I don't know if I just got lucky with that particular bed, but it worked like a charm!
Click to expand...


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter

I hate when the HO's dog does their business on my brand new area drop.


----------



## 804 Paint

I hate when your work lamps reveal the _actual_ number of nail pops you have to repair, instead of the few you thought were there. And then, there's always just _one more. _


----------



## Mml665

804 Paint said:


> I hate when your work lamps reveal the _actual_ number of nail pops you have to repair, instead of the few you thought were there. And then, there's always just _one more. _




That's why you don't use high wattage work lamps . Unless there is almost no light whatsoever that lamp stays in the van. LoL I am somewhat kidding of course, I almost always do a comprehensive and detailed walk through during the estimate which also usually how I end up being the one within the higher price group of estimates. It's a double edged sword really. I prefer it to going to the customer and saying this or that will cost more. The truth is many of the new breed of customers do not have funds for unexpected costs. Somewhere along the way parents have forgotten to teach their kids you don't spend your entire paycheck every month. LoL


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

When painters tell me all they do is high end work but have no idea there doing it for low end money :vs_mad:


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

When painters tell me , hey man I can just look at a job and know what it's worth he'll man I don't need no estimating skills :vs_whistle:


----------



## Painter

RH said:


> For sure. We found a set of gliders once (from Bed, Bath, and Beyond) that also had this device included. Made out of pretty sturdy metal and breaks down into two 1' sections for easier storing. The black fulcrum part also slides up and down for adjusting. We have it in our tub of gliders and it's come in handy (and saved our backs) numerous times.


Have one of those too. One time it was good not being able to sleep and caching a infomercial!


----------



## Vylum

when you smoke a little too much herb at lunch time and cant remember where you put anything


----------



## RH

Customer with too much time on his hands wants to be "helpful" so prior to my arrival, and without my knowledge, he's removed all 32 drawer fronts and has them ready for me to take to my shop - *BUT* he didn't number a single one of them or indicate which way is up or down. Yessiree, the end of this one is going to be reeeeal fun.:vs_cry:


----------



## jennifertemple

A customer says he has the paint. I arrive and he hands me 1 (ONE!) gallon of satin to do the 4 walls, both sides of a door & trims, window trims, ceiling, closet and shelves and looks disheartened when I explain the facts of life to him as I send him to a reliable paint supply to get what he actually needs to do this job. OH, I should mention it was white going over prior purple!


----------



## getrex

Oh my..


----------



## PACman

jennifertemple said:


> A customer says he has the paint. I arrive and he hands me 1 (ONE!) gallon of satin to do the 4 walls, both sides of a door & trims, window trims, ceiling, closet and shelves and looks disheartened when I explain the facts of life to him as I send him to a reliable paint supply to get what he actually needs to do this job. OH, I should mention it was white going over prior purple!


That's because of what some people call a "paint expert" at whatever store he bought it at. Must have had the primer right in it too.


----------



## PACman

I hate when i go to a friends house to check out his paint problem and see this;
40 year old cheap vinyl siding, badly pitted with age, constant mildew problem that can't be removed (it's too far down into the pitted plastic).
He goes to Home Depot. They sell him a paint and primer in one that is mildew resistant and tell him to just clean the siding with bleach and use one coat.
Three years later the paint is peeling and curling and there is "new" mildew underneath.
He is pissed at HD for selling him junk paint so he goes to Menard's for help.
They sell him a power washer to get the old paint off. Sell him one of those rotating heads. The ones with multiple orifices. (i think some of you know where this is going!)
he tries the powerwasher at full pressure (like they told him to do)

Chunks of 40 year old mildewed, painted vinyl siding come off. He stops after about 20 feet........The bottom half of almost every "plank" of the siding is gone. Well not gone, just on the ground.

Guess who gets to tell him what went wrong? That's the part i really hate.


----------



## slinger58

Now that's a good story.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

slinger58 said:


> Now that's a good story.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Idk for sure if it is 40 years old though. I remember it being done (it was his parents house) And i was in high school or recently graduated. They said the people who did it said it would "last a lifetime!" whatever that is. It is the oldest vinyl siding i think i have ever seen. It's probably three times thicker then what they are selling at Menard's as a "lifetime" vinyl siding and you can easily poke your finger through it in spots.

I told him to strip it off and sand and refinish the original wood siding that is still under it! I suppose that is mildewed too but the area i saw was still serviceable with a little work. Hard to tell what the rest of the house looks like.

The same contractor completely re-sheathed and shingled the roof and it leaked like a sieve after ten or so years as well. They are still in business believe it or not!


----------



## Jmayspaint

I hate forgetting to take before pictures on cabinet jobs. I'm bad to do that so on the one we started yesterday I had it in my head to take pics first thing. 
Go in the house to get started and the HO immediately hits me with a barrage of questions and conversation that lasted a couple hours. By the time I thought to take pics, all the doors were already off. :face palm: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

I hate when a customer gets pissed off at me because i have no idea what colors or what paint she used on a house she painted "2 or 3 years ago" when she bought the paint from a dealer that went out of business 3 1/2 years ago that i have no affiliation with. "well you're the Pratt and Lambert dealer aren't you?". Yeah, but how does that mean anything? I'm not psychic because i'm a Pratt & Lambert dealer i'm afraid.


----------



## Mml665

PACman said:


> I hate when a customer gets pissed off at me because i have no idea what colors or what paint she used on a house she painted "2 or 3 years ago" when she bought the paint from a dealer that went out of business 3 1/2 years ago that i have no affiliation with. "well you're the Pratt and Lambert dealer aren't you?". Yeah, but how does that mean anything? I'm not psychic because i'm a Pratt & Lambert dealer i'm afraid.




Even better is the "Can't you tell on the wall what paint, and color it is"? I have heard that one many times.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Mml665 said:


> PACman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when a customer gets pissed off at me because i have no idea what colors or what paint she used on a house she painted "2 or 3 years ago" when she bought the paint from a dealer that went out of business 3 1/2 years ago that i have no affiliation with. "well you're the Pratt and Lambert dealer aren't you?". Yeah, but how does that mean anything? I'm not psychic because i'm a Pratt & Lambert dealer i'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even better is the "Can't you tell on the wall what paint, and color it is"? I have heard that one many times.
Click to expand...

I just got that one today. Customer asks me about a color, I say I have to match it to a paint chart, she says "Oh you don't know what color that is? My old painter knew". I went out to my truck and grabbed 7different fan decks and said this is one reason I don't know what color it is. I first have to know what company made the paint. Then look it up to find the exact match. She then says " I'm going to Ben Moore website to create my room with these colors I have and they will know the exact color".


----------



## PACman

cdpainting said:


> I just got that one today. Customer asks me about a color, I say I have to match it to a paint chart, she says "Oh you don't know what color that is? My old painter knew". I went out to my truck and grabbed 7different fan decks and said this is one reason I don't know what color it is. I first have to know what company made the paint. Then look it up to find the exact match. She then says " I'm going to Ben Moore website to create my room with these colors I have and they will know the exact color".


Kind of like when they say "It's antique white, dumba55!". How many antique whites are there? Thousand's maybe?


----------



## Mml665

PACman said:


> Kind of like when they say "It's antique white, dumba55!". How many antique whites are there? Thousand's maybe?




The stuff we deal with is amazing! After almost 30 years of being in this business I often ask myself how much longer am I willing to deal with the nonsense. I had one potential client tell me her husband could do the job. I just thanked her for the opportunity to give her an estimate and I excused myself.


----------



## getrex

They have a scanner now that you can use to get the closest matches to any surface. It helps anyway... 

I hate when you have to strip popcorn and wallpaper on the same job... or ever. This is me on the next job.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I hate when I have a months worth of jobs that all require an insane amount of prep work. I wanna know who the genius was that decided popcorn ceilings were a good idea. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfgang

Rbriggs82 said:


> I hate when I have a months worth of jobs that all require an insane amount of prep work. I wanna know who the genius was that decided popcorn ceilings were a good idea.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Never figured that one out either. Especially when they put glitter in it. Every time I walked into a house that had that combination, I looked for the disco mirror ball.

Had to do an insurance resto patch on one with the glitter. She definitely let me know she wanted the glitter. "No one else has it". "There's a reason for that"....


----------



## Rbriggs82

Wolfgang said:


> Never figured that one out either. Especially when they put glitter in it. Every time I walked into a house that had that combination, I looked for the disco mirror ball.


I had one a year ago that I painted and added glitter throughout the entire house. It was clear almost like glass shards so it wasn't too bad, but still, why? 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex

I will never apply popcorn to a ceiling. There is already too much evil in the world.


----------



## RH

With all the crap you smooth texture guys give us out west about our textures... visiting friends in West Palm Beach and walk inside their home and sure enough; smooth walls. BUT, there are popcorn ceilings!!! WTH? In my book that ceiling totally wiped out any so called "better look" that the smooth walls might have imparted. :surprise:


----------



## PNW Painter

I hate when someone says they'll meet me at my shop at 10:30 to pick something up and they call me at 11:00 to say they can't make it till 1:00. Good thing I had a lot of office work I could catch up, but still very annoying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfgang

RH said:


> With all the crap you smooth texture guys give us out west about our textures... visiting friends in West Palm Beach and walk inside their home and sure enough; smooth walls. BUT, there are popcorn ceilings!!! WTH? In my book that ceiling totally wiped out any so called "better look" that the smooth walls might have imparted. :surprise:


Are you talking "knock down texture"? I always referred to that as ghetto texture. lol


----------



## PACman

I used to sell a little goofy tool that was a glitter applicator. It had a small hopper, a crank, and a tube that you could rotate and spray the glitter upwards. We used to have a blast sneaking up on fellow employees and showering them with glitter. That was almost as much fun as cattle prod sword fighting.

Oklahoma is a weird place........


----------



## RH

Wolfgang said:


> Are you talking "knock down texture"? I always referred to that as ghetto texture. lol


Knockdown, orange peel... it abounds out west. We also have our share of popcorn ceilings but almost always in places from the late sixties or earlier. Our friends' place in WPB was built in late eighties and has the crap.


----------



## getrex

I don't mind texture as long as it is on the walls and sealed properly.


----------



## Rbriggs82

RH said:


> Knockdown, orange peel... it abounds out west. We also have our share of popcorn ceilings but almost always in places from the late sixties or earlier. Our friends' place in WPB was built in late eighties and has the crap.


Around here they popcorned ceilings until the late 2000's. Some builders didn't take it that far but anything 2000 and earlier has it. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn

PACman said:


> I used to sell a little goofy tool that was a glitter applicator. It had a small hopper, a crank, and a tube that you could rotate and spray the glitter upwards. We used to have a blast sneaking up on fellow employees and showering them with glitter. That was almost as much fun as cattle prod sword fighting.
> 
> Oklahoma is a weird place........


 
I used that tool a lot around 1985 or so.


----------



## CApainter

I bet I'm the only one here whose ever had to broadcast glitter on those ceilings.


----------



## CApainter

chrisn said:


> I used that tool a lot around 1985 or so.


 Damn I'm getting slow.


----------



## mukhoeb

https://brightside.me/article/this-...=fb_organic&utm_campaign=fb_gr_enjoy_science#


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter

Our first 75+ degree day, so it must be okay to ignore recoat times since everything is drying so fast! 24-48 hours is just a suggestion for DIYers; professionals know you can just hit that trim again 30 minutes after painting it the first time.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Lol. Right?

Its 90 already here. We shoot the perimeter and then run it again.... lol. As long as it sucks down and we aint heavy coating.....


Call it hack, call it what you want as long as long as its skinned and baked we roll again....


Some people overthink the crap outta stuff.


So you newbs dont think im a complete hack- truth is i one coat exteriors anyways except for extreme color changes. And I always use Emerald on repaints. Why spend twice the material and another 60% labor when it does the deed in 1 coat? Put that in your SW hater pipe and smoke it PAC!


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when it's mid day and your belt buckle blows up leaving your pants making a slow descent for the rest of the day.


----------



## PACman

Paradigmzz said:


> Lol. Right?
> 
> Its 90 already here. We shoot the perimeter and then run it again.... lol. As long as it sucks down and we aint heavy coating.....
> 
> 
> Call it hack, call it what you want as long as long as its skinned and baked we roll again....
> 
> 
> Some people overthink the crap outta stuff.
> 
> 
> So you newbs dont think im a complete hack- truth is i one coat exteriors anyways except for extreme color changes. And I always use Emerald on repaints. Why spend twice the material and another 60% labor when it does the deed in 1 coat? Put that in your SW hater pipe and smoke it PAC!


DUDE! Emerald is a good exterior paint. If it works for you fine. Some people don't find it worth the money so don't let that stop you! Have at it.

And if the existing paint is in good enough shape you just need one coat, why are you using Emerald? Just curious.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when it's mid day and your belt buckle blows up leaving your pants making a slow descent for the rest of the day.


Rest of the day? Hell, neither my pants or me would make it three feet without falling down.


----------



## getrex

If it covers in one then call it done.


----------



## PACman

I hate it when.....
regular customer come in and asks "are you having sewer problems from all the rain or something?"
"no. Why?"
"it smells a little like raw sewage in here"


And i had White Castle for lunch today........extra onions of course.......because why would you even HAVE White Castle if you weren't going to get extra onion?


----------



## getrex

So you don't smell like sewage?


----------



## fauxlynn

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when it's mid day and your belt buckle blows up leaving your pants making a slow descent for the rest of the day.


What does this even mean? :001_unsure:


----------



## Jmayspaint

fauxlynn said:


> What does this even mean? :001_unsure:




It means plumbers crack becomes painters crack.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn

getrex said:


> So you don't smell like sewage?


I'm thinking there's a fifty fifty chance


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

I hate it when I go to my storage in the morning to get extension ladders to look at a job in the afternoon. Because I finish work early, and I am only a couple of miles from the job I am supposed to look at, I call the HO to see if we can meet a little earlier. She tells me she already found someone. WTH! When did she plan on telling me this if I did not call...when I showed up for the appointment. And, it also irritates me that there was less than a week between the time she called me to inquire and the time we were supposed to meet.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I hate it when I go to my storage in the morning to get extension ladders to look at a job in the afternoon. Because I finish work early, and I am only a couple of miles from the job I am supposed to look at, I call the HO to see if we can meet a little earlier. She tells me she already found someone. WTH! When did she plan on telling me this if I did not call...when I showed up for the appointment. And, it also irritates me that there was less than a week between the time she called me to inquire and the time we were supposed to meet.


Sounds like ya dodged a bullet, pete! An inconvenient bummer in the short run but probably a blessing in disguise.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I hate it when I go to my storage in the morning to get extension ladders to look at a job in the afternoon. Because I finish work early, and I am only a couple of miles from the job I am supposed to look at, I call the HO to see if we can meet a little earlier. She tells me she already found someone. WTH! When did she plan on telling me this if I did not call...when I showed up for the appointment. And, it also irritates me that there was less than a week between the time she called me to inquire and the time we were supposed to meet.


She must have confused you with that other Pete the Painter guy.


----------



## getrex

I hate when we go to a side job that is supposed to only need minor spackling to discover that whoever did the drywall completely jacked up a bunch of things. One wall in the hallway is at an angle, the bedroom wall behind it is severely bowed inward, there are many joints that were never mudded more than once and the fiberglass tape is poking out, and there are numerous screw indentations that were never mudded. FML.. SMH


----------



## CApainter

getrex said:


> I hate when we go to a side job that is supposed to only need minor spackling to discover that whoever did the drywall completely jacked up a bunch of things. One wall in the hallway is at an angle, the bedroom wall behind it is severely bowed inward, there are many joints that were never mudded more than once and the fiberglass tape is poking out, and there are numerous screw indentations that were never mudded. FML.. SMH


I hate side jobs.


----------



## jr.sr. painting

I hate when I have to paint behind the wires and cables from the phone/ cable company and electrical service wire. Add to it painting the cables too bc the previous painter did so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

I hate putting bifold doors back in place.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter

I hate when the HO's mom shows up to "help" paint her daughter's new home and starts telling me I'm painting rooms in the wrong order.


----------



## Gwarel

RH said:


> I hate putting bifold doors back in place.


We really should charge extra for those darn things.......


----------



## SemiproJohn

quote=RH;1414913]I hate putting bifold doors back in place.[/quote]

So do I. What I really hate is having to remove and replace mirrored closet doors, something like these:











I broke one last year and had to replace it. :vs_mad:
Hmm...I wonder if I should have posted this in the "hack" thread as well? :vs_whistle:


----------



## RH

Had to put four pairs of freshly painted ones back in place yesterday. Managed to avoid scratching any of the doors but the closet frames and trim are going to need some touch up.


----------



## PACman

The landlord at my shopping center stops in and asks me if i sold the paint the maintenance guy used when he painted the building 3 1/2 years ago. I tell him no, i didn't. Then he asks me why it's peeling real easy when ever someone barely touches it and why it is faded so bad on the south side where they tried to touch up out of one of the left over cans. I showed him under the awning in the front of the store where you can scratch it and peel big sheets of it off with very little effort. He asks me how to fix it. I told him to start over again but with a real painter next time! (fyi, when they painted it they "cleaned" the 45 year old painted aluminum by running a wet sponge mop over some of the chalkiest paint i had ever seen. In fact it turned the sidewalk white for over a year until it all rinsed away.) (also notice that i could very well have blamed not just the guy who painted it but the Superpaint he used too, but i know the Superpaint isn't the problem.)


----------



## Rbriggs82

If they added Emulsa Bond it probably would have held up. :yes:

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex

I hate when I'm tired and can't go to sleep.


----------



## PACman

Rbriggs82 said:


> If they added Emulsa Bond it probably would have held up. :yes:
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


I don't know.....this stuff was pretty chalky. The worst of it is on the aluminum panels that make up the "ceiling" under the overhang. It hadn't been painted since 1972 i believe so it never got "rain washed" even once. They sponge mopped it but as soon as they touched it the sponge was loaded with paint dust. They pretty much kind of swirled it around. I told the guy who did it (he asked me what to do) To clean it much better and use a bonding primer before he painted it. He didn't. He just sprayed on an extremely thin coat of superpaint. So thin you can see all of the spray marks. I figured it to take something like 20 gallons to do the whole strip mall and he proudly told me that it took less than 8 gallons of superpaint to "cover". He said that's all that the SW store people told him he needed to do. And to top it all off, he paid $250.00 a bucket for it.


----------



## Mml665

PACman said:


> I don't know.....this stuff was pretty chalky. The worst of it is on the aluminum panels that make up the "ceiling" under the overhang. It hadn't been painted since 1972 i believe so it never got "rain washed" even once. They sponge mopped it but as soon as they touched it the sponge was loaded with paint dust. They pretty much kind of swirled it around. I told the guy who did it (he asked me what to do) To clean it much better and use a bonding primer before he painted it. He didn't. He just sprayed on an extremely thin coat of superpaint. So thin you can see all of the spray marks. I figured it to take something like 20 gallons to do the whole strip mall and he proudly told me that it took less than 8 gallons of superpaint to "cover". He said that's all that the SW store people told him he needed to do. And to top it all off, he paid $250.00 a bucket for it.




That type of contractor is the type that gives the good guys a bad name.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when you're trying to finish a job that someone else started and there's three different companies cans of cloud white that were sitting in the non heated cottage all winter. Customer has no idea which was used where, and she's the one who started the painting. There's my day shot to hell.


----------



## getrex

Ouch


----------



## Wildbill7145

getrex said:


> Ouch


 No doubt. On top of this she's making it sound like I'm asking too many questions and she doesn't want to spend any more time stressing out about the issue and she's not being picky. After spending two hours piling the wrong trim paint on I walked out, sent her an email telling her she'll have to see it and ok it for me to continue.

Then, I get no response. Two of the brands aren't even available within 90Kms of here. She brought them from the city a few years ago.

On the plus side, I get an early start to my weekend. lain:


----------



## CApainter

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when you're trying to finish a job that someone else started and there's three different companies cans of cloud white that were sitting in the non heated cottage all winter. Customer has no idea which was used where, and she's the one who started the painting. There's my day shot to hell.


It's like, where do you start and where do you square up? Short of starting the entire thing again, paint and all, they better not try to hold you accountable for variations in the sheens, color, and so forth. 

"But it's all Cloud White. Right? It shouldn't madder what _can_ it comes outta" Elaine stresses impatiently.

Bill, exhausted with the thought of having to spend any more time at this house then he has to, calmly explains to her that different manufacturers will have different variations of a generic color used in the industry. Like Antique White, or Bone White for example. 

Elaine, unimpressed and exposing more skin than her undersized yoga pants can tolerate, bends to place the cans of paint back down on the carpeted floor, "Geez, you painters really like to complicate things."


----------



## getrex

Yeah bill... think of the yoga pants.... or of the thong and hand cuffs I ran across in one lady's house... only she's not one of those people I would want to see wearing either.

On the other hand, you could have just boxed them all and when she complains tell her that the paint wasn't stored properly and that you can't predict it's performance after all that time.


----------



## Wildbill7145

getrex said:


> Yeah bill... think of the yoga pants.... or of the thong and hand cuffs I ran across in one lady's house... only she's not one of those people I would want to see wearing either.
> 
> On the other hand, you could have just boxed them all and when she complains tell her that the paint wasn't stored properly and that you can't predict it's performance after all that time.


That was the problem. None of the paint was any good. It'd sat in the cottage over the winter, so it'd gone through many freeze thaw cycles. I couldn't even open a can to dab some on a stick of trim to see if it was the right one. Had to gambool and buy a can of one of them, so I bought the only one you can get within 90Km. Bet didn't pay off.


----------



## Gymschu

Wildbill7145 said:


> That was the problem. None of the paint was any good. It'd sat in the cottage over the winter, so it'd gone through many freeze thaw cycles. I couldn't even open a can to dab some on a stick of trim to see if it was the right one. Had to gambool and buy a can of one of them, so I bought the only one you can get within 90Km. Bet didn't pay off.


Years ago, when I was young and REALLY dumb, I painted for a gas station owner. Of course, the guy was the biggest tight wad known to man. Halfway through, I ran out of paint and told him I needed more to finish painting the station. "Hell, I have 20 gallons of paint in my basement. How bout we just use that." He pulled out some of the gnarliest, rusted up paint cans I had ever seen. One can even had the date on it........1948! Somehow amongst all those cans, I managed to scrape up enough paint to finish what I'm sure ended up being a "long-lasting" paint job.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Gymschu said:


> Years ago, when I was young and REALLY dumb, I painted for a gas station owner. Of course, the guy was the biggest tight wad known to man. Halfway through, I ran out of paint and told him I needed more to finish painting the station. "Hell, I have 20 gallons of paint in my basement. How bout we just use that." He pulled out some of the gnarliest, rusted up paint cans I had ever seen. One can even had the date on it........1948! Somehow amongst all those cans, I managed to scrape up enough paint to finish what I'm sure ended up being a "long-lasting" paint job.


I had an old farmer pull that one on me. He hired me to paint the inside of his big shop he'd had built. I get there and he's got about 20 cans of everything. Tells me to mix them up together. Oil paint, latex, rusted shut cans, completely dried cans, cans I wasn't willing to even try opening. Told him it couldn't be done.

He says he'll go buy the paint himself. Comes back with a fiver of primer he'd bought at a farm co-op for $30. I tell him the stuff's garbage, he angrily insists I go ahead. Fine.

Saw the guy a couple of years ago. He says that stuff's so good he can't even drive a screw through it with his impact driver. What a load of crap. Either way, I don't answer the phone when he calls anymore.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I had an old farmer pull that one on me. He hired me to paint the inside of his big shop he'd had built. I get there and he's got about 20 cans of everything. Tells me to mix them up together. Oil paint, latex, rusted shut cans, completely dried cans, cans I wasn't willing to even try opening. Told him it couldn't be done.
> 
> He says he'll go buy the paint himself. Comes back with a fiver of primer he'd bought at a farm co-op for $30. I tell him the stuff's garbage, he angrily insists I go ahead. Fine.
> 
> Saw the guy a couple of years ago. He says that stuff's so good he can't even drive a screw through it with his impact driver. What a load of crap. Either way, I don't answer the phone when he calls anymore.


It's amazing how "good" some paints can be when the purchaser looks like a duma55 isn't it? It's hard for some people to realize they got screwed and to fess up to it. Almost like they'd rather keep using cheap a55 paint and get screwed on the price than admit they were wrong.


----------



## PACman

I hate when a "painting" company goes back to the supplier they were using when that supplier is selling them paint that requires that they buy an extra 8 gallons for touch-up on twenty gallon jobs. The brilliance is blinding in this one. The good news is that they didn't raise their price from the $35.00 a gallon for PM 200 flat. That's really smart.


----------



## fauxlynn

The when I 'pre-fix' something and it turns out worse. I'll be pre-fixing something for the third time tonight. Dammit.

I hate liars.


----------



## lilpaintchic

I'm scooping the doggy doo doo out of the yard and it keeps rolling off the end of the shovel. :/

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex

I hate when I get asked to do the weird, technical tasks and then get criticized for putting too much effort into it to make it look good.


----------



## CApainter

getrex said:


> I hate when I get asked to do the weird, technical tasks and then get criticized for putting too much effort into it to make it look good.


The plight of the employee. You're damned if you do and damned if you don't. I like to error on the side of good.


----------



## Wildbill7145

lilpaintchic said:


> I'm scooping the doggy doo doo out of the yard and it keeps rolling off the end of the shovel. :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You should be happy they're solid enough to roll. The alternative is far less pleasant to deal with.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Wildbill7145 said:


> You should be happy they're solid enough to roll. The alternative is far less pleasant to deal with.


I did consider that....but it's still frustrating. Just cuz I was doing it yesterday. And again today...jeeze, how can 1 dog have so much?And they're as huge now as that of a great dane! It's Zelda. Leaving steamers all day long. Shasta, 2 per day. Very easy. Zelda, omg.ya may as well just follow her around with a shovel. I really do hate doodoo duty. 💩👃 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

lilpaintchic said:


> I did consider that....but it's still frustrating. Just cuz I was doing it yesterday. And again today...jeeze, how can 1 dog have so much?And they're as huge now as that of a great dane! It's Zelda. Leaving steamers all day long. Shasta, 2 per day. Very easy. Zelda, omg.ya may as well just follow her around with a shovel. I really do hate doodoo duty. 💩👃
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


A good friend of mine has at least 5 great danes living in her house at any one point in time. I can't imagine what that's gotta be like to deal with.


----------



## chrisn

And yet another thread turned to crap:vs_laugh:


----------



## Wildbill7145

chrisn said:


> And yet another thread turned to crap:vs_laugh:


Not this one! I've got so much hate in my heart to get out there!

Dog poop will do that. Nothing worse than doing the boot check and getting a poop positive result.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Wildbill7145 said:


> Not this one! I've got so much hate in my heart to get out there!
> 
> Dog poop will do that. Nothing worse than doing the boot check and getting a poop positive result.


Oh there's something worse....realizing it while standing at the top of your ladder. That's a mighty long way down.1 poopy rung at a time. You hateful man, you. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic

Wildbill7145 said:


> A good friend of mine has at least 5 great danes living in her house at any one point in time. I can't imagine what that's gotta be like to deal with.


Ew.and I can't imagine the food bill!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic

I also hate when it's 85 degrees and it seems that last year's shorts shrank again in winter storage. :/ does this ice cream cone make my butt look big guys? My hubby says it doesn't. I think he lied. Stupid shorts....maybe I should turn the dryer to a lower setting...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58

Your hubby is a wise man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex

Can't really comment without some pictures.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Fairly recent... reminds me, I need to go get my hair (and nails) done. Need summer color. So sick of sw 7008 (alabaster white)...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic

slinger58 said:


> Your hubby is a wise man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He says he likes being married. ROFLOLOLOL 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn

aaaah they are no shorts in that pic:wink:


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I go to look at a job painting out a farmhouse for a friend of mine who just bought this 200yr old property and thousands, if not tens of thousands of bees descend on the building like a helicopter. Never seen anything like it. Looking out the windows, the air was thick with them. They weren't there when I showed up. We looked around the outside trying to find a way out and eventually found a door where they didn't appear to be swarming. Walked slowly back to our vehicles and got the hell out of there.

Kind of scary when we realized they were starting to get into the building. Again, never seen anything like it and hope I never do again.

Now I don't even remember which rooms she wanted painted!


----------



## PACman

I love that my dog poops tiny little hard poops that i can ignore. One good thing about toy pugs, i guess. I get rabbit turds in my yard that are bigger.


----------



## lilpaintchic

See, they shrank.  time to get some new ones.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex

Sales might increase the more your shorts decrease....


----------



## PACman

getrex said:


> Sales might increase the more your shorts decrease....


Thanks, Butt i doubt it. Oh you mean her! OOPS!


----------



## slinger58

lilpaintchic said:


> See, they shrank.  time to get some new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




There's nothing wrong with those shorts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic

slinger58 said:


> There's nothing wrong with those shorts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about these ones?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic

I gotta go turn the dryer down I think....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58

lilpaintchic said:


> I gotta go turn the dryer down I think....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




I gotta go lay down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic

slinger58 said:


> I gotta go lay down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ROFLOLOLOLOL 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn

lilpaintchic said:


> I gotta go turn the dryer down I think....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


She is a handsome woman.......great personality.......LOL


----------



## Rbriggs82

lilpaintchic said:


> I gotta go turn the dryer down I think....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hey I told you not to post that pic of me! That was for your eyes only. :sad:

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic

See...i knew he was lying.😢😢 I'm gonna go have another ice cream cone. It's a good thing I can still fit the first shorts pretty well, maybe I should have an otterpop instead....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic

SemiproJohn said:


> She is a handsome woman.......great personality.......LOL


Yes, my personality runnith over....🙈🙈🙈

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

"that color you did doesn't match!"
which color?
"the sw 6176"
It matches the sample. You checked it.
(real snotty) "it doesn't match my old sw can though!"
You didn't bring the can in so i matched to their color deck.
"well how can it match the color deck if it doesn't match the old can that they made that color?" (again with a real snotty attitude)
do you have the color chip?
"yes"
Does it match what's in the can?
".......not really."
!?!?!? NO %HIT REALLY?
"but i need it to match the can." (not so snotty)
bring the paint back with the can and I'll see if i can adjust it. I won't be able to get it done until tomorrow though because i have a bunch of colors to match for other customers first.
"can you make sure to have it done tomorrow first thing? I have to get the room painted before Saturday."
I'll try but i can't guarantee anything.
"maybe I can take it to SW and they can fix it today for me"
Good luck with that! They couldn't match their own color in the first place!


----------



## getrex

I hate when I've been asked to touch up a room with tons of marks in it.. and the paint has a sheen to it. But who cares because it's a rental, right? Looks like a$% to me but HO is happy..... whatever.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I peeled wall paper all day long in a 100yr old farmhouse. From lumpy bumpy lath and plaster walls. I hate that I didn't get it all done today and that's what I have to look forward to on Monday morning.

There's mouse poop everywhere too. And a cookoo clock that blares out different bird songs every hour on the hour which scares the bejesus out of me cause the house is silent as a tomb.


----------



## CApainter

Wildbill7145 said:


> I peeled wall paper all day long in a 100yr old farmhouse. From lumpy bumpy lath and plaster walls. I hate that I didn't get it all done today and that's what I have to look forward to on Monday morning.
> 
> There's mouse poop everywhere too. And a cookoo clock that blares out different bird songs every hour on the hour which scares the bejesus out of me cause the house is silent as a tomb.


Time for a radio. For the millenials who may not know, a radio is a personal listening device from the olden days when the Sony Walkman was considered advanced technology. It picked up an AM or FM frequency and required an annual battery budget to operate.


----------



## Wildbill7145

CApainter said:


> Time for a radio. For the millenials who may not know, a radio is a personal listening device from the olden days when the Sony Walkman was considered advanced technology. It picked up an AM or FM frequency and required an annual battery budget to operate.



Got one of the Dewalt 18v's 3yrs ago for Father's day as a gift to myself. Lasted about a year and a half until the digital tuning knob wouldn't dial in a station. I'd spend 5 minutes trying to get it to sit on the channel I wanted in frustration, then throw the thing back in the van. I suppose I could stream music from my phone, but I find that boring. Thing's a glorified charger at this point. :vs_mad:

Not gonna spend $200 on the 20v version. That, and I don't mind working in silence. I like hearing the paint flow off my roller. Drives my wife crazy even though she's not even there.


----------



## chrisn

Wildbill7145 said:


> I peeled wall paper all day long in a 100yr old farmhouse. From lumpy bumpy lath and plaster walls. I hate that I didn't get it all done today and that's what I have to look forward to on Monday morning.
> 
> There's mouse poop everywhere too. And a cookoo clock that blares out different bird songs every hour on the hour which scares the bejesus out of me cause the house is silent as a tomb.


 
Hate those clocks.


----------



## getrex

Wildbill7145 said:


> Got one of the Dewalt 18v's 3yrs ago for Father's day as a gift to myself. Lasted about a year and a half until the digital tuning knob wouldn't dial in a station. I'd spend 5 minutes trying to get it to sit on the channel I wanted in frustration, then throw the thing back in the van. I suppose I could stream music from my phone, but I find that boring. Thing's a glorified charger at this point. :vs_mad:
> 
> Not gonna spend $200 on the 20v version. That, and I don't mind working in silence. I like hearing the paint flow off my roller. Drives my wife crazy even though she's not even there.




You have to be careful with technology now. It's not made out of rocks and mud anymore.


----------



## Wildbill7145

getrex said:


> You have to be careful with technology now. It's not made out of rocks and mud anymore.


I swear, I never went Freddy Flintstone on that thing. I'm a painter. Always treated the thing with respect. It just never lasted. Called them, didn't help.

Thus, I work in silence once again. Again, I'm at the point I prefer it.

Didn't need the worthless weather forecasts that were wrong anyway....


----------



## Rbriggs82

Working in silence drives me crazy! The voices in my head get too loud, I tell them to keep quiet but they won't listen. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex

I work in silence most of the time. I do use Spotify on my phone and have multiple playlists depending on my mood.


----------



## chrisn

* 16 gig ipod nano +a bose external speaker when no one is home*


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I peeled wall paper all day long in a 100yr old farmhouse. From lumpy bumpy lath and plaster walls. I hate that I didn't get it all done today and that's what I have to look forward to on Monday morning.
> 
> There's mouse poop everywhere too. And a cookoo clock that blares out different bird songs every hour on the hour which scares the bejesus out of me cause the house is silent as a tomb.


There is a switch on the back that turns the birds off.....just sayin'.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> Got one of the Dewalt 18v's 3yrs ago for Father's day as a gift to myself. Lasted about a year and a half until the digital tuning knob wouldn't dial in a station. I'd spend 5 minutes trying to get it to sit on the channel I wanted in frustration, then throw the thing back in the van. I suppose I could stream music from my phone, but I find that boring. Thing's a glorified charger at this point. :vs_mad:
> 
> Not gonna spend $200 on the 20v version. That, and I don't mind working in silence. I like hearing the paint flow off my roller. Drives my wife crazy even though she's not even there.


Dewalt. Owned by Black And Decker. Seriously cheapened for the box stores. That Dewalt?


----------



## PACman

I sing opera to myself.


----------



## Wildbill7145

PACman said:


> Dewalt. Owned by Black And Decker. Seriously cheapened for the box stores. That Dewalt?


That's the one. Seriously though, I know guys who've had some of these radios for years and they beat the hell out of them. A GC friend of mine still has one that has the dial type tuner not even digital. Mine was just a lemon I guess.

You are right though. Last year I bought a Dewalt 20V impact driver/hammer drill kit to replace my 18V XRP kit since the batteries finally stopped charging. Pulled out the impact driver and it's half the weight of the old one. Carpenter friend of mine says it's because the guts are made of plastic now. Thing feels cheap and you can smell a burning smell when you use it. Probably gonna burst into flames on me at some point.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> That's the one. Seriously though, I know guys who've had some of these radios for years and they beat the hell out of them. A GC friend of mine still has one that has the dial type tuner not even digital. Mine was just a lemon I guess.
> 
> You are right though. Last year I bought a Dewalt 20V impact driver/hammer drill kit to replace my 18V XRP kit since the batteries finally stopped charging. Pulled out the impact driver and it's half the weight of the old one. Carpenter friend of mine says it's because the guts are made of plastic now. Thing feels cheap and you can smell a burning smell when you use it. Probably gonna burst into flames on me at some point.


The innards are all Black and Decker now. Only the yellow plastic and the sticker make it a Dewalt. Sold both at my last yob.


----------



## Wildbill7145

PACman said:


> The innards are all Black and Decker now. Only the yellow plastic and the sticker make it a Dewalt. Sold both at my last yob.


That's depressing.


----------



## getrex

Get Ridgid. Free batteries when they go bad.


----------



## Brushman4

Wildbill7145 said:


> Got one of the Dewalt 18v's 3yrs ago for Father's day as a gift to myself. Lasted about a year and a half until the digital tuning knob wouldn't dial in a station. I'd spend 5 minutes trying to get it to sit on the channel I wanted in frustration, then throw the thing back in the van. I suppose I could stream music from my phone, but I find that boring. Thing's a glorified charger at this point. :vs_mad:
> 
> Not gonna spend $200 on the 20v version. That, and I don't mind working in silence. I like hearing the paint flow off my roller. Drives my wife crazy even though she's not even there.


Get yourself an MP-3 player and download your own music library onto it, under 20 bucks on Amazon!:biggrin:
https://www.amazon.com/G-G-Martinse...rd_wg=il0Eu&psc=1&refRID=6ZF49V2426HTHXKHSMEN


----------



## Jmayspaint

I hate seeing that gross shorts picture while scrolling through the PT feed. I preferred the previous one. 

Maybe if I post it again, it will show up in the feed instead of the gross one











Edit: Well crap, it didn't work. Still seeing the short shorts abomination in the thread list.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Jmayspaint said:


> I hate seeing that gross shorts picture while scrolling through the PT feed. I preferred the previous one.
> 
> Maybe if I post it again, it will show up in the feed instead of the gross one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Well crap, it didn't work. Still seeing the short shorts abomination in the thread list.


ROFLOLOLOLOLOL!! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

Brushman4 said:


> Get yourself an MP-3 player and download your own music library onto it, under 20 bucks on Amazon!:biggrin:
> https://www.amazon.com/G-G-Martinse...rd_wg=il0Eu&psc=1&refRID=6ZF49V2426HTHXKHSMEN



I've got a bunch of music on my phone I could stream. I'd just rather have the radio on sort of quietly, playing the same old songs every single day. Reading the boring local small town news nobody cares about. Giving the local forecast that's always wrong.

I've also got a bunch of 'books on tape' on my phone that I haven't listened to yet.

I guess I'm just grumpy that the stupid radio on the damn thing doesn't work anymore.


----------



## CApainter

This thread is salacious. I'm upset. Whaaaa.


----------



## fauxlynn

CA hates it when his butt doesn't look that good in short shorts.

I had threads shut done for less..............yes I'm whining and jealous.


----------



## slinger58

Oh, thank the Lord; it's gone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter

fauxlynn said:


> CA hates it when his butt doesn't look that good in short shorts.
> 
> I had threads shut done for less..............yes I'm whining and jealous.


True. But they do make my legs look long and lean like asparagus.


----------



## getrex

I would probably get arrested.


----------



## slinger58

getrex said:


> I would probably get arrested.




I'm sure CA's legs don't look that good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn

slinger58 said:


> I'm sure CA's legs don't look that good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
For all we know CA may look like this(in which case her legs look just fine)


----------



## PACman

I hate it when every single can of paint I've received from my suppliers this week was dented. Every single one! Quarts AND gallons.Do you have any idea how hard someone would have to TRY to do that?


----------



## Wildbill7145

Him: "Tell Bill to drop by the house on Sunday to pick up his cheque."

Her: "Won't we be at the cottage all day on Sunday?"

Him: "Yeah. Lol."

Grrr.


----------



## Brushman4

Wildbill7145 said:


> Him: "Tell Bill to drop by the house on Sunday to pick up his cheque."
> 
> Her: "Won't we be at the cottage all day on Sunday?"
> 
> Him: "Yeah. Lol."
> 
> Grrr.


So I'm guessing you had to wait longer for your check?


----------



## Gwarel

I started an easy little garage repaint today. Sanded the trim getting ready for caulk and it dusted like crazy. The house is 7 years old and all the trim is oil. Screwed by an old school painter again!


----------



## lilpaintchic

Gwarel said:


> I started an easy little garage repaint today. Sanded the trim getting ready for caulk and it dusted like crazy. The house is 7 years old and all the trim is oil. Screwed by an old school painter again!


Been there, done that.... here's a few pics from a house that we did 2 years ago. That trim was all in bm satin alkyd dtm. PITA!! EVERYWHERE!!!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn

So, what did either or both of you do to paint it?


----------



## getrex

I like the strip of white under the gutter and the inside of the windows and cases going the body color. Gives it a neat look.


----------



## Gwarel

chrisn said:


> So, what did either or both of you do to paint it?


After sanding and wiping it down I primed with 123 and let it sit a day, then topcoated with Diamond 350 SG.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when the electronic door locks on my van get screwed up. I change the fuse, they start working again and now three days later they've stopped working again. I hate the fact that this is now beyond the scope of my vehicle mechanical knowledge.

When did they stop putting a key hole on the passenger side of vehicles? I didn't even know I didn't have one until today and I've owned this thing for 5 or 6 years!


----------



## lilpaintchic

chrisn said:


> So, what did either or both of you do to paint it?


This guy, this lift and Pw'd everything, normal prep everywhere, sanded all soffits down, recoated with helmsman, remove failing paint from back windows where the old coating was failing, sand it all out and primed every single bit of that stupid dtm with oil. Probably coverstain or something like it....i needed bite...it still had quite a bit of sheen to it in most places. Either the original coating is bonded or it's gonna fail before my top coat does, that's what I know anyway.... 2 coats of of ?? Can't remember what. It wasn't duration and it wasn't sp....not even sure we used sw on this one. Crap, what the he77 did we use????
Probably overkill...i still just don't trust latex over oil and they paid A LOT for our misery.
Turned out beautifully. Thankfully it was all the same colors, just a maintenance coat as it had been 12 yrs since the build and it was starting to show (stupid f#@%$&× dtm)what a pita.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic

getrex said:


> I like the strip of white under the gutter and the inside of the windows and cases going the body color. Gives it a neat look.


The windows are fiberglass or something if I remember right....we just painted the trim.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex

So they were always black then... still a cool look. Also, never used a bucket truck before. Bet that was fun.


----------



## lilpaintchic

getrex said:


> So they were always black then... still a cool look. Also, never used a bucket truck before. Bet that was fun.


It was a 65ft articulated....it worked great for the front and 1 side...mostly anyway. We were on a pretty steep hill and we couldnt disconnect the stupid leveling alarm (yes, we muffled it as much as possible) so it was pretty annoying most of the time....super cool people. Her family actually built quite a bit of wealth from their stake in the chemical companies that sell the chems to the manufactures that make paint! We had some pretty interesting conversations  nothing fun about that one, it was the last 1 for the summer and we got rained out for about 2 weeks. It started raining Aug 28 and didn't stop for 2 weeks!!!!never again.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gwarel

lilpaintchic said:


> It was a 65ft articulated....it worked great for the front and 1 side...mostly anyway. We were on a pretty steep hill and we couldnt disconnect the stupid leveling alarm (yes, we muffled it as much as possible) so it was pretty annoying most of the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This reminds me of one of my early experiences with a boom lift. The contractor supplied it and set it up. Almost level ground but not really. When I extended too far the alarm went off and the lift stopped so I called the rental company and asked what it meant. He said "It means your fixin to die". I made the contractor level the ground with a bobcat and I lived.......


----------



## lilpaintchic

Gwarel said:


> This reminds me of one of my early experiences with a boom lift. The contractor supplied it and set it up. Almost level ground but not really. When I extended too far the alarm went off and the lift stopped so I called the rental company and asked what it meant. He said "It means your fixin to die". I made the contractor level the ground with a bobcat and I lived.......


Lololol!! We were on the road which was asphalt and in the concrete driveways which were more level but the lift definitely didn't like the inclines....we lived tho. I'm thinking maybe scaffolding the whole thing would've been better but there were so many plants, groundscapes, water features, stairs etc that it was just gonna be tough no matter what we went with...and the how's would not have liked scaffolding up for a month...especially with us absent for 2 weeks of it. I'm done taking those jobs on....finished the last big one 2 weeks ago. A hold over from last year. We're ditching most exterior work and going straight interior with exception to regular customers that we adore. Even then, I may sub them out because they're usually much like this one. Big, ornate, detailed and expensive. Here's a few pics of the last one









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic

Before pics....not sure what happened to the after pics I took. Their carpenter's will refinish and install new lattice on the house and carriage house...i anticipate getting a "Can you do this" phone call eventually...lol, we'll see.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex

With the exception of the pergola pieces.. it doesn't look that bad. Just a lot of time.


----------



## CApainter

Articulating booms are great for knuckling around things, but I always feel a little short on boom. But that's the way they're designed. I prefer the straight booms but they have their limitations too.

I was using around a sixty foot articulating lift recently and being used to the straight booms mostly, I forgot about that mass of lower boom that juts out in the collapsed position on some of those larger articulating units. Here I am swinging around on the roof top without realizing just how close I was to taking out a large pane of glass below me. It really freaked me out knowing how close I came!


----------



## lilpaintchic

getrex said:


> With the exception of the pergola pieces.. it doesn't look that bad. Just a lot of time.


A lot of rot that was repaired, and those bumpouts on that roof were pretty sucky. And the skylight area above their new trex deck was pretty sucky also. We strapped the ladders to the house back there....it wasn't awful but by no means was it easy...used ppg manorhall on everything.2 coats. But yes, time consuming and star brought the wrong lift. We were supposed to get 60 ft out, not up but we made it work. Fortunately we were out of the sprinkler zone and weazled it through a narrow opening at the top of the driveway, dropped 3/4 " plywood and were able to get the bumpouts off the lift. There's pavers (4-5 ft walkway) that span the entire front of the house that made for some sketchy ladder moves, but it all worked out. Came out beautifully....wish I could figure out why my after pics aren't where they're supposed to be...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

lilpaintchic said:


> A lot of rot that was repaired, and those bumpouts on that roof were pretty sucky. And the skylight area above their new trex deck was pretty sucky also. We strapped the ladders to the house back there....it wasn't awful but by no means was it easy...used ppg manorhall on everything.2 coats. But yes, time consuming and star brought the wrong lift. We were supposed to get 60 ft out, not up but we made it work. Fortunately we were out of the sprinkler zone and weazled it through a narrow opening at the top of the driveway, dropped 3/4 " plywood and were able to get the bumpouts off the lift. There's pavers (4-5 ft walkway) that span the entire front of the house that made for some sketchy ladder moves, but it all worked out. Came out beautifully....wish I could figure out why my after pics aren't where they're supposed to be...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yet people may still question why painting the exterior of a house can be so expensive.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I suddenly come to the realization that both my wife and I need to get new(er) vehicles, both at the same time and it's seemingly a bit urgent and becoming moreso by the day. Her situation is beyond critical, and I'm getting the feeling my transmission is about to kick the bucket any day now.

She just found out that she's losing her job in a couple of months. This is really not a good situation.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I suddenly come to the realization that both my wife and I need to get new(er) vehicles, both at the same time and it's seemingly a bit urgent and becoming moreso by the day. Her situation is beyond critical, and I'm getting the feeling my transmission is about to kick the bucket any day now.
> 
> She just found out that she's losing her job in a couple of months. This is really not a good situation.


Well that all sucks. Hope she is able to find a good alternative quickly (job that is - not vehicle).


----------



## RH

I hate when I am painting a wall only to discover heretofore unnoticed pieces of scotch tape that were previously painted over. :vs_mad:


----------



## kmp

It's worse on a metal slab door when you are spraying it.


----------



## RH

kmp said:


> It's worse on a metal slab door when you are spraying it.


Yes it would. On a wall it just means a delay and some scritching. On a sprayed door ...:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## lilpaintchic

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I suddenly come to the realization that both my wife and I need to get new(er) vehicles, both at the same time and it's seemingly a bit urgent and becoming moreso by the day. Her situation is beyond critical, and I'm getting the feeling my transmission is about to kick the bucket any day now.
> 
> She just found out that she's losing her job in a couple of months. This is really not a good situation.


No bueno.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco

I hate when I mask all the windows, and new electrical boxes etc, then set up to spray the last side of a big house, and 5 seconds before you pull the trigger, the city electrical company comes, has to rip down your masking, and transfer power from the temp box to the house, and delay you for an hour. Then, you have no power till the head electrician gets there to make sure everythings okay.... While your pump just sits there in the paint....


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter

I hate when bees


----------



## Brushman4

I hate when that happens...........
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2p5dUJFVWQ&ab_channel=fender1955:biggrin:


----------



## getrex

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I suddenly come to the realization that both my wife and I need to get new(er) vehicles, both at the same time and it's seemingly a bit urgent and becoming moreso by the day. Her situation is beyond critical, and I'm getting the feeling my transmission is about to kick the bucket any day now.
> 
> She just found out that she's losing her job in a couple of months. This is really not a good situation.




I, also, need two newer vehicles. So far I've managed to do all of the repairs myself but I am getting a little sick of the frequency... replaced a transmission last year and man that sucked a lot. Started looking for replacements ever since but the options are dismal in my price range. Hope it works better for you.


----------



## CApainter

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I suddenly come to the realization that both my wife and I need to get new(er) vehicles, both at the same time and it's seemingly a bit urgent and becoming moreso by the day. Her situation is beyond critical, and I'm getting the feeling my transmission is about to kick the bucket any day now.
> 
> She just found out that she's losing her job in a couple of months. This is really not a good situation.


I hate when it rains let alone pour.

I hope you stay busy enough to fill that gap. Painting alone can support a small family. I know. A couple of questions:

1. What is your unemployment system like and how long do they grant it for while someone is searching for work.

2. Do you have a government small business program that can grant loans and are also favorable to women.


----------



## RH

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> I hate when bees


Years ago (before it was possible to have people come transfer hives) I was doing an exterior when we noticed bees coming and going from a small hole up under the eaves. Turned out there was a big hive up in the attic of the house. That evening, the HO went up and let off an insect bomb. Next morning the ground around the back corner of the house was literally carpeted with dead and dying bees. Walking around the edge of the area when a not yet dead one made a "beeline" right for my face and nailed me on my eyelid. Put me out of action for almost three days.


----------



## Wildbill7145

CApainter said:


> I hate when it rains let alone pour.
> 
> I hope you stay busy enough to fill that gap. Painting alone can support a small family. I know. A couple of questions:
> 
> 1. What is your unemployment system like and how long do they grant it for while someone is searching for work.
> 
> 2. Do you have a government small business program that can grant loans and are also favorable to women.


Yeah, I've been going 7 days a week for a while now. Took today off to mow my grass which looks like a hay field. I'll be this busy for the next couple of months.

For sure, she'll be applying for employment insurance. I think they pay you around 50% of what you were making for several months. Can't remember, it's been a long time since I had anything to do with it.

Govt does have programs like that. She does use those programs for some of her 'side' gigs/art classes she teaches, etc.

She's kind of going through a bit of a life changer. Been a florist for the past 25yrs and is getting sick of working for peanuts. Hard for women around here to find decent paying jobs though. She's doing a lot of thinking.

One thing you'll be sad to hear CA... It's the little 25yr old Honda Civic hatchback that's going the way of the wrecker. I remember you said you had/have one. Poor thing looks like it was put in the crusher then someone changed their mind half way through and pulled it out. Literally every part of it has something that's failing or falling apart. I've had this thing for 18 years now. Always loved my little Civic. Sad to see it go.


----------



## RH

Woodco said:


> I hate when I mask all the windows, and new electrical boxes etc, then set up to spray the last side of a big house, and 5 seconds before you pull the trigger, the city electrical company comes, has to rip down your masking, and transfer power from the temp box to the house, and delay you for an hour. Then, you have no power till the head electrician gets there to make sure everythings okay.... While your pump just sits there in the paint....


Does this occur on a somewhat regular basis?


----------



## CApainter

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yeah, I've been going 7 days a week for a while now. Took today off to mow my grass which looks like a hay field. I'll be this busy for the next couple of months.
> 
> For sure, she'll be applying for employment insurance. I think they pay you around 50% of what you were making for several months. Can't remember, it's been a long time since I had anything to do with it.
> 
> Govt does have programs like that. She does use those programs for some of her 'side' gigs/art classes she teaches, etc.
> 
> She's kind of going through a bit of a life changer. Been a florist for the past 25yrs and is getting sick of working for peanuts. Hard for women around here to find decent paying jobs though. She's doing a lot of thinking.
> 
> One thing you'll be sad to hear CA... It's the little 25yr old Honda Civic hatchback that's going the way of the wrecker. I remember you said you had/have one. Poor thing looks like it was put in the crusher then someone changed their mind half way through and pulled it out. Literally every part of it has something that's failing or falling apart. I've had this thing for 18 years now. Always loved my little Civic. Sad to see it go.


I still have the 98' Civic EX. The gray primer is showing through the dull black finish, and it has a little wrinkle on the hood where my daughter bumped a truck.

I mentioned the small business program because I've heard of US small business owners having the company placed in their spouses name in order to take advantage of women run business loans and benefits.


----------



## getrex

'94 MX-3 and '99 Altima.. both over 250k miles. The first one I'd like to drive off a cliff and parachute out.


----------



## Woodco

RH said:


> Does this occur on a somewhat regular basis?


Nope. Just the one time on Friday...

Oh, I forgot to add where I backed into the the dumpster, (bumper doesnt look too good now...) leaving the job site, then getting a flat tire on my way home. Luckily, I made it home, without having to change it. I stopped at Little Ceasars to grab a a pizza, came out and heard my tire hissing. I was two blocks from home, so I just drove, and plugged the hole with those tar rope things when I got there. I was all set to go to the titty bar too.... And it was 108 outside.


----------



## lilpaintchic

When it's 80 degrees out and in my infinite wisdom I decided to give my furry beast a bath. Brushed her out thoroughly, that took about 45 minutes and it looked like someone killed a rabbit or other down filled kind of critter in the back yard.picked it all up (mostly) screw what the wind blew all over the rest of t he yard, the birds can have it. So I give the shaggy beast a bath. Scrubbed, rinsed, conditioned, rinsed. She stays wet for HOURS. so I dry her off....2 huge towels later that are soaked and leave her out side to dry. I go out an hour later, she's huddled up in the only pile of dirt in the yard. We have 1/3 of an acre of mostly green grass!!!! And she's shivering like it's gonna freaking snow! Take her into the bathroom, filthy beast and all, brush her out and dry her with a hairdryer (mostly) now that dang dog is curled up by the air conditioner. :/ smh....whatever. the cleaner will be here tomorrow. Job security for her I guess...i did sweep, but it needs a good mop....f'in spoiled dog.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vylum

when you slap the side of a cut can to knock off paint and splash paint in your face


----------



## getrex

When your only help is a 16 year old kid and he gets fired for being too stupid to ask questions.


----------



## PACman

2001 Volvo v-70 station wagon. Little rust on the back fenders. 260,000 miles and is still the most solid feeling car I've ever owned. Sub 6.5 seconds 0-60. Top speed limited to 155 mph from factory, but i had that re-programmed to remove the limit. Have no idea what the top end is. Anyone care to see how fast a 16 year old Volvo Turbo wagon putting out over 315 HP will go? (previous owner was a Volvo enthusiast and had a performance chip put in. Factory was 285 Hp.)


----------



## RH

...when you're at a four way stop and the driver with the right away (very clear right of way) just sits there. Fricken' go already!!!

I also hate cyclists who feel stop signs and other traffic control devices don't apply to them.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> ...when you're at a four way stop and the driver with the right away (very clear right of way) just sits there. Fricken' go already!!!
> 
> I also hate cyclists who feel stop signs and other traffic control devices don't apply to them.


I hate it at the local walmart where the traffic coming into the parking lot has a big frickin' sign that says "traffic entering the parking lot does not stop", And they stop and look at you like your are an idiot when you ARE sitting at the stop sign on the sides of the entrance! Just keep MOVING you morons!


----------



## getrex

I prefer to let others go first if there is a tie at a stop sign. Too many psychos around here.


----------



## Brushman4

getrex said:


> I prefer to let others go first if there is a tie at a stop sign. Too many psychos around here.


Sorry I'm just the opposite, I give them the finger and proceed!


----------



## getrex

If you can afford the repairs.. FFA man.


----------



## slinger58

Just give the other drivers the stink-eye and floor it. 
Works for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

getrex said:


> If you can afford the repairs.. FFA man.


That's why you have insurance.


----------



## lilpaintchic

I hate it when you throw the extension cord plug up into the roof only to have it slide off and whack ya in the middle of the forehead, leaving a giant goose egg.first thing in the morning.....:/yup, that sucked....and no, I didn't really think that through far enough...lol DOH!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex

Brushman4 said:


> That's why you have insurance.


I only have liability insurance.



lilpaintchic said:


> I hate it when you throw the extension cord plug up into the roof only to have it slide off and whack ya in the middle of the forehead, leaving a giant goose egg.first thing in the morning.....:/yup, that sucked....and no, I didn't really think that through far enough...lol DOH!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Next time tie it around a rock.


----------



## ridesarize

Gravity works


----------



## Brushman4

getrex said:


> I only have liability insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time tie it around a rock.


Get full coverage, unless you have an ancient vehicle, for a few bucks you'll be glad you upgraded!


----------



## Brushman4

ridesarize said:


> Gravity works


That's why getting older sucks.:sad:


----------



## getrex

Is life weighing you down? They have pills for that....


----------



## Painting Practice

lilpaintchic said:


> I hate it when you throw the extension cord plug up into the roof only to have it slide off and whack ya in the middle of the forehead, leaving a giant goose egg.first thing in the morning.....:/yup, that sucked....and no, I didn't really think that through far enough...lol DOH!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Better yet when its the end of the day and you just want to split so you are on hyper mode wrapping the cord around your forearm only to get to the end and fail to slow down enough before the receptical comes whipping up into your gonads.


----------



## PACman

lilpaintchic said:


> I hate it when you throw the extension cord plug up into the roof only to have it slide off and whack ya in the middle of the forehead, leaving a giant goose egg.first thing in the morning.....:/yup, that sucked....and no, I didn't really think that through far enough...lol DOH!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


At least it wasn't a power strip. One of the ones with 8 outlets. That would hurt.


----------



## PACman

Painting Practice said:


> Better yet when its the end of the day and you just want to split so you are on hyper mode wrapping the cord around your forearm only to get to the end and fail to slow down enough before the receptical comes whipping up into your gonads.


I have one of those wheel type spinners for my long extension cord. First time i reeled it in i was just whizzing along and wham! Right in the sack! Like getting smacked with a bull whip! For free this time!


----------



## getrex

When you are cranking the hose back onto the various types of wheel assemblies and you forget to stop a crank before the end and you get splashed in the face and down your shirt. Exactly the way I wanted to end that job... but it was oddly refreshing in the heat.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Painting Practice said:


> Better yet when its the end of the day and you just want to split so you are on hyper mode wrapping the cord around your forearm only to get to the end and fail to slow down enough before the receptical comes whipping up into your gonads.


Ok, I feel a tad bit better about myself now. Thanks! (I'm so glad I don't have nads....)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

getrex said:


> Is life weighing you down? They have pills for that....


Are you saying to take laxatives?


----------



## Brushman4

lilpaintchic said:


> Ok, I feel a tad bit better about myself now. Thanks! (I'm so glad I don't have nads....)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


When we were in grade school the old joke was "why do girls run slower than boys" the answer was "girls don't have a stick shift"!


----------



## Painting Practice

lilpaintchic said:


> Ok, I feel a tad bit better about myself now. Thanks! (I'm so glad I don't have nads....)
> 
> There are rare, painful times, but at the risk of sending this thread southward I'd say it all evens out with basketball shorts. Now, I hate it when... A man hires me to paint a vaulted kitchen/dining/living room and spends the entire job sitting in that space watching food network. I am talking the whole day today, and he wasn't elderly, or handicapped either. a job like this I normally skip lunch and wrap it up ASAP but today I was frothing at the mouth by the time I got it all first coated.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when we finally have a three day stretch where it's not supposed to rain and on day two all of a sudden we've got a 40%pop. We're having one of the wettest summers even the old timers around here can recall. Thankfully I've got very little exterior stuff this year, but what I do have has to get done!


----------



## getrex

We are bouncing all over the map because of the rain. But we do a lot of exterior work.


----------



## chrisn

I am cool and dry every day:biggrin:


----------



## RH

Been dry and hot here for some time now. Went camping last week in the Cascades and had three days in a row of 105 degrees. May not sound so bad to some but for here, and up in the mountains, that is unusual.


----------



## kmp

105 is hot where ever you are at. I lived in AZ. for a long time and 105 is hot.


----------



## PACman

kmp said:


> 105 is hot where ever you are at. I lived in AZ. for a long time and 105 is hot.


Yeah i used to spend a lot of time in the high desert in California, (near Death Valley) and 105 is hot no matter what. Don't believe that humidity crap. 105 dry heat is hot if you are doing anything but sitting on your ass drinking water.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

I hate it when I give an estimate, for a big job, when there is still snow on the ground. HO tells me he wants to move forward with the job. I tell many HOs that call that, because of this job, I am booked until October, and three weeks before the job is supposed to begin I get an email that informs me they have decided to go with vinyl siding. WTH! In retrospect, I was dreading the job, which was a big exterior lead job, and I am kind of glad I am not doing it, and most likely have enough work to keep me busy, but some people have absolutely no clue...this is how I make a living. Imagine if his boss told him that he had no work for him for the month of October and he would not be paid for his time off.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I hate it when I give an estimate, for a big job, when there is still snow on the ground. HO tells me he wants to move forward with the job. I tell many HOs that call that, because of this job, I am booked until October, and three weeks before the job is supposed to begin I get an email that informs me they have decided to go with vinyl siding. WTH! In retrospect, I was dreading the job, which was a big exterior lead job, and I am kind of glad I am not doing it, and most likely have enough work to keep me busy, but some people have absolutely no clue...this is how I make a living. Imagine if his boss told him that he had no work for him for the month of October and he would not be paid for his time off.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


It takes a pair to deal with those uncertainties. That's why I chose to be employed rather than self employed....wait, did I just say I don't have a pair?


----------



## slinger58

CApainter said:


> It takes a pair to deal with those uncertainties. That's why I chose to be employed rather than self employed....wait, did I just say I don't have a pair?




Sounded like it to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

CApainter said:


> It takes a pair to deal with those uncertainties. That's why I chose to be employed rather than self employed....wait, did I just say I don't have a pair?


You were just confirming what most here have always thought. :devil3::wink::devil3:


----------



## RH

RH said:


> Been dry and hot here for some time now. Went camping last week in the Cascades and had three days in a row of 105 degrees. May not sound so bad to some but for here, and up in the mountains, that is unusual.


We also had to deal with a fair amount of haze and poor air quality due to the forest fires occuring now. Most of that is from fires much further away from where we were camping but there was a small ten acre fire being fought about six miles from where we were. For two days, we had none stop helicopter action with them coming in over the lake to take on water to ferry to the site. Sunday evening, two scoop planes made about a dozen runs each to also deliver water. The noise wasn't enjoyable but we still gave the pilots a wave everytime they went over. Saving the forest is way more important than the inconvenience of some noise.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> We also had to deal with a fair amount of haze and poor air quality due to the forest fires occuring now. Most of that is from fires much further away from where we were camping but there was a small ten acre fire being fought about six miles from where we were. For two days, we had none stop helicopter action with them coming in over the lake to take on water to ferry to the site. Sunday evening, two scoop planes made about a dozen runs each to also deliver water. The noise wasn't enjoyable but we still gave the pilots a wave everytime they went over. Saving the forest is way more important than the inconvenience of some noise.


Those guys flying those planes that scoop up the water? Those are some crazy a55 mothers, i'll tell you what! I worked with one who quit and took a job with a crop dusting company because it was less dangerous. A bunch of us went out drinking one night and to this day i don't know how i survived that night! The only people I've ever partied with that were crazier than him was some circus carnies. And some dead heads lost in the desert.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> Those guys flying those planes that scoop up the water? Those are some crazy a55 mothers, i'll tell you what! I worked with one who quit and took a job with a crop dusting company because it was less dangerous. A bunch of us went out drinking one night and to this day i don't know how i survived that night! The only people I've ever partied with that were crazier than him was some circus carnies. And some dead heads lost in the desert.


Yep. Had a sherrif in his boat using a bull horn to get the boaters and jet skiers out of the way. And, there is always the occaisional floating piece of wood. That pic is actually the beginning of a video showing it come in and get the water. But couldn't get it to load for some reason.


----------



## lilpaintchic

We've been dealing with high humidity and haze from Canada's fire I guess....pretty nasty this week....we need some wind!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

RH said:


> Been dry and hot here for some time now. Went camping last week in the Cascades and had three days in a row of 105 degrees. May not sound so bad to some but for here, and up in the mountains, that is unusual.


105 in the mountains? I never knew it could get that hot, up there!


----------



## RH

Brushman4 said:


> 105 in the mountains? I never knew it could get that hot, up there!


It usually doesn't. Typically we can figure it to be ten degrees or so cooler up there than in the valley. Plus being on the lake helps as well. But not this year. Temps in the valley were hitting 108 and that was simply creeping up to us. Plus, I think the haze in the air from the fires tending to trap the heat more, especially at night when it would typically cool off much more. Needless to say, we spent a lot of time hanging out in the lake in spite of the copters and planes.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> It usually doesn't. Typically we can figure it to be ten degrees or so cooler up there than in the valley. Plus being on the lake helps as well. But not this year. Temps in the valley were hitting 108 and that was simply creeping up to us. Plus, I think the haze in the air from the fires tending to trap the heat more, especially at night when it would typically cool off much more. Needless to say, we spent a lot of time hanging out in the lake in spite of the copters and planes.


It's that damn Al Gore's fault! Him and his "global warming" BS!


----------



## getrex

PACman said:


> Yeah i used to spend a lot of time in the high desert in California, (near Death Valley) and 105 is hot no matter what. Don't believe that humidity crap. 105 dry heat is hot if you are doing anything but sitting on your ass drinking water.




I've lived all over this country and in several others. 105 dry heat sucks a lot but 92 with a heat index of 105 because the humidity is 100% is worse because it clings to you and there is no escaping to the shade.


----------



## RH

getrex said:


> I've lived all over this country and in several others. 105 dry heat sucks a lot but 92 with a heat index of 105 because the humidity is 100% is worse because it clings to you and there is no escaping to the shade.


Luckily the humidity where we were at wasn't too bad.


----------



## Vylum

smoke stole my summer in bc. not impressed


----------



## chrisn

getrex said:


> I've lived all over this country and in several others. 105 dry heat sucks a lot but 92 with a heat index of 105 because the humidity is 100% is worse because it clings to you and there is no escaping to the shade.


Like every day where I live( well most every day)


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter

getrex said:


> I've lived all over this country and in several others. 105 dry heat sucks a lot but 92 with a heat index of 105 because the humidity is 100% is worse because it clings to you and there is no escaping to the shade.


I've spent 3 summers on the Gulf Coast and the current heat and smoke in Oregon can't touch that nightmare sauna. 100+ temps and it could rain--more like having a fiver suddenly dumped over your head--without warning. The rest of the time it was just oppressive and miserable. Mississippi was the worst. California was a breeze.


----------



## Gwarel

RH said:


> Been dry and hot here for some time now. Went camping last week in the Cascades and had three days in a row of 105 degrees. May not sound so bad to some but for here, and up in the mountains, that is unusual.


Meanwhile here in Southern Appalachia, except for a week in July, it has been unseasonably awesome. Like September all summer.....


----------



## PACman

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> I've spent 3 summers on the Gulf Coast and the current heat and smoke in Oregon can't touch that nightmare sauna. 100+ temps and it could rain--more like having a fiver suddenly dumped over your head--without warning. The rest of the time it was just oppressive and miserable. Mississippi was the worst. California was a breeze.


Have you spent any time at El Mirage or Octillo Wells in late August? That ain't no breeze! FYI, Dry heat over 100 degrees is much more deadly than humid heat. When it's humid, you feel miserable because your sweat doesn't evaporate and cool your body down. When you spend some time in 100+ degrees when the humidity is low, like less than 5% like it frequently is in the California and other deserts in the Southwest, you can suffer from heat stroke in less than 15 minutes, and be dead in less than an hour if you don't keep hydrated. High humidity is more uncomfortable, by dry heat is actually much more dangerous.

One day on El Mirage dry lake watching the time trials, it was 118 Degrees in the shade. I drank water pretty much non-stop the entire 6 hours i was out there and didn't pee once. 7 liters in 6 hours and not a drop of urine. People that drank beer, which was highly discouraged by the organizers, would get heat stroke by there third or fourth beer and had to be put on an IV to re-hydrate. God help you if you drank any hard liquor. Alcohol acts as a desiccant in temperatures that high, even the 6% in beer.

But i would definitely prefer having to deal with low humidity/high temperature than high humidity/high temperature even though it is more dangerous. It is easier to cool yourself if you are properly prepared for the low humidity. In high humidity there isn't much you can do to get comfortable short of air conditioning. That's why there is no way in hell i'd live in the south eastern quadrant of the US! West Texas to California, no problem. It is still frickin' hot either way, and that's why i live in Ohio where it's pretty comfortable through the summer for the most part. You get a few days where the temp and humidity get fairly high but a good fan will take care of it.


----------



## Jmayspaint

Gwarel said:


> Meanwhile here in Southern Appalachia, except for a week in July, it has been unseasonably awesome. Like September all summer.....




Hasn't it though. I can't remember a more mild summer here. Highs in the 80's most of the time. I almost felt like turning the heater on a few of those mornings when it was in the 60's...actually I did turn it on a time or two 

Even that one week, mid 90's was as hot as it got. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex

I think my body was more conditioned for dry heat because I've spent many a day in the high and low deserts of Utah, Nevada, Arizona, and California and never had a problem with heat stroke. And I'm bad about drinking liquids. The southeast is killing me off with the humidity.


----------



## RH

Jmayspaint said:


> Hasn't it though. I can't remember a more mild summer here. Highs in the 80's most of the time. I almost felt like turning the heater on a few of those mornings when it was in the 60's...actually I did turn it on a time or two
> 
> Even that one week, mid 90's was as hot as it got.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That describes a more typical summer for us here. Though temps may often climb into the nineties and stay there for a week or so, they usually drop for awhile rather than remain high. A few days above 100 are normal but rarely do they last for a more than a few days. Nights typically cool off for comfortable sleeping conditions. We lived in our howe for twenty years before finally having air conditioning installed last year and We almost never have it on a night and prefer having the windows wide open instead.


----------



## chrisn

I just hate it when I am cutting in the wall with some dark paint and look up after and see dark specks on the freshly painted ceiling. I know they got there from my "slapping, tapping," my brush on the side of the cut pot, but it's still annoying


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

chrisn said:


> I just hate it when I am cutting in the wall with some dark paint and look up after and see dark specks on the freshly painted ceiling. I know they got there from my "slapping, tapping," my brush on the side of the cut pot, but it's still annoying


I hate it when that happens.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn

chrisn said:


> I just hate it when I am cutting in the wall with some dark paint and look up after and see dark specks on the freshly painted ceiling. I know they got there from my "slapping, tapping," my brush on the side of the cut pot, but it's still annoying


Your tapping sounds like fortissimo. Try tapping in pianissimo. Such aggression! LOL


----------



## getrex

He's trying to do the river dance.


----------



## CApainter

Chrisn shouldn't read PT posts while he's working. It'll help loosen the grip on the brush.


----------



## chrisn

CApainter said:


> Chrisn shouldn't read PT posts while he's working. It'll help loosen the grip on the brush.


I'm totally confused:vs_whistle:


----------



## CApainter

chrisn said:


> I'm totally confused:vs_whistle:


Don't worry about it. That post was like so half a day ago.


----------



## PACman

I get this phone call from my area code. I answer it and immediately some guy starts prattling on about my electric bill and how my credit will show up and he needs to confirm my account number and such and such and can i please go get my last statement and tell him what my account number is and than he can tell me where to look on my bill for my credit and..........

Then i ask him, If you have my phone number, why don't you already have my account number?

Then he starts another run on sentence about which i have no idea what he was talking about and then........

"I talked to the Ohio Public Utilities Commission several months ago, and they told me that any company that had a legitimate need for my account number had access to it as soon as they had the account phone number. So tell me, why do you need my account number?" 

Again with the bull5hit script. 

I hung up.

Then they proceed to call me back three times!

A-holes!

Oh, and I had to go to Akron Saturday.


----------



## journeymanPainter

PACman said:


> I get this phone call from my area code. I answer it and immediately some guy starts prattling on about my electric bill and how my credit will show up and he needs to confirm my account number and such and such and can i please go get my last statement and tell him what my account number is and than he can tell me where to look on my bill for my credit and..........
> 
> Then i ask him, If you have my phone number, why don't you already have my account number?
> 
> Then he starts another run on sentence about which i have no idea what he was talking about and then........
> 
> "I talked to the Ohio Public Utilities Commission several months ago, and they told me that any company that had a legitimate need for my account number had access to it as soon as they had the account phone number. So tell me, why do you need my account number?"
> 
> Again with the bull5hit script.
> 
> I hung up.
> 
> Then they proceed to call me back three times!
> 
> A-holes!
> 
> Oh, and I had to go to Akron Saturday.


Good ol' Ohio. The mistake by the lake

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn

I hate when I go to put a wet towel over the towel bar and one of the ceramic bar holders comes off the wall and breaks in many pieces.

I hate when I go to Lowe's and they no longer sell ceramic ones.

I hate when I finally find a new set (probably old but in mint condition), get home, remove the old thin set, and see that the opening in the wall is directly in front of a huge space between furring strips. I hate that I had to go Back to Lowe's and purchase a spray can of expanding foam so that the new thin set has something to hold it in place. 

While I was there, I figured I'd buy a small bag of thin set and finish the job. There wasn't a single bag of any size of thin set in the entire store. Plenty of grout though. I really HATE that!

I hate Lowe's.


----------



## jr.sr. painting

I hate when I show up to work and my trailer was broken into last night and the contents are strewn about the customers yard and I'm missing my power washer, paslode cordless framing nailer, extra batteries and fuel cells, and a twin tank hitacahi comoressor.







if I found out who it was(which I know I won't) that person would be sipping their meals through a straw. A thief is the scum of the earth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

jr.sr. painting said:


> I hate when I show up to work and my trailer was broken into last night and the contents are strewn about the customers yard and I'm missing my power washer, paslode cordless framing nailer, extra batteries and fuel cells, and a twin tank hitacahi comoressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I found out who it was(which I know I won't) that person would be sipping their meals through a straw. A thief is the scum of the earth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that really sucks. All thieves are scum, but to steal a guy's tools that he uses to make his living, they are the worst. Hope there is an extra hot place in hell for those types.


----------



## Painting Practice

Motion activated muriatic acid squirt guns... There isn't much use for that where I am based but doesn't stop me fromma thinkin'


----------



## jr.sr. painting

I was thinking something diabolical myself. Something along the lines of hidden razor blades so if someone were to grab the handle really hard and expect to get a good hard pull on the handle they would be unpleasantly surprised with the amount of stitches they are gonna need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRC

jr.sr. painting said:


> I was thinking something diabolical myself. Something along the lines of hidden razor blades so if someone were to grab the handle really hard and expect to get a good hard pull on the handle they would be unpleasantly surprised with the amount of stitches they are gonna need
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The messed up part is anything that would do harm could get you sued. Despite them breaking the law. Makes perfect sense doesn't it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter

Is there an insurance policy that a trade business can get to cover these type of losses?


----------



## RH

CApainter said:


> Is there an insurance policy that a trade business can get to cover these type of losses?


Almost positive there is. But by the time you paid the premiums and absorb the deductible it's probably better to just take your chances. That and hook up an old (but functioning) car battery to the handles at night.


----------



## chrisn

CApainter said:


> Is there an insurance policy that a trade business can get to cover these type of losses?


 
yes, it's called business insurance, mine runs about $600 a year


----------



## PACman

you know what really sucks about getting your trailer broken into? Most of the time it is someone who is a painter or is trying to be a painter. Or a broke painter who needs money and knows that there is probably valuable tools in a paint companies trailer. That's what my experience with this has been. I've even had customers find out that a former employee had broken into their trailers.


----------



## Woodco

Everyone with trailers should be using shackle locks. Hell, I see them on van doors too. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00373RPV...t=&hvlocphy=9028309&hvtargid=pla-273260064719

Even without the specialized bracket, the lock itself can work with a lot of normal lock brackets.

That sucks.


----------



## CApainter

chrisn said:


> yes, it's called business insurance, mine runs about $600 a year


That seems very reasonable. I suppose the deductible will determine the value of going through the insurance company, or just cutting the losses and replacing what was stolen out of pocket.


----------



## PACman

I hate when i get shot in the goods with a tear gas canister at an anti-Trump tally! Dang that hurts!


----------



## jr.sr. painting

The policy is referred to as contents coverage. It would be added to my liability policy but the deductible would be $1000. Seeing as though the stuff stolen was about 1100 it's not worth it. I'm thinking of looking for small gps trackers that are on long lasting lithium barriers and hiding them on the expensive stuff. I don't even know if it exists but it's worth a shot. Like my dad says... locks keep honest people out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter

I'm curious how much content coverage would increase your rates? It's unfortunate that when you make a claim you're also faced with the possibility possibility of increased rates or being dropped. 

If you're looking for some type of tool tracker you might want to check out the Milwaukee Tick. I'm sure similar products exist if you search around Amazon or google.

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/press-releases/tick-press-release


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr.sr. painting

PACman said:


> I hate when i get shot in the goods with a tear gas canister at an anti-Trump tally! Dang that hurts!




That's what you get for going to an anti trump rally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

jr.sr. painting said:


> That's what you get for going to an anti trump rally
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what i thought too!


----------



## getrex

You should have gotten the trump nazi golf balls for protection. Guaranteed to stop tear gas and bean bag attacks when properly lined in your clothing.


----------



## Woodco

PNW Painter said:


> I'm curious how much content coverage would increase your rates? It's unfortunate that when you make a claim you're also faced with the possibility possibility of increased rates or being dropped.
> 
> If you're looking for some type of tool tracker you might want to check out the Milwaukee Tick. I'm sure similar products exist if you search around Amazon or google.
> 
> https://www.milwaukeetool.com/press-releases/tick-press-release
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to be in a 100' range to track it. Its more for misplaced tools than stolen ones.


----------



## jr.sr. painting

There has to be some way to keep long term track if an item similar to find and iPhone feature 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco

Lojack. Its pricey, and its more suited for vehicles, and full trailers.

Most of these 'track it with your phone' things they're selling now have passive tracking. It means something nearby has to 'ping' it, cuz they dont have the ability to send out long distance signals, and you have to have considerable power to broadcast anything, so you'd have to recharge it often, like a phone.

Now if it were a common thing for everyone to have the same tracking app installed, you could effectively use other peoples phone pinging systems and find it. It sounds like The Milwaukee thing has that. So, if some random person happened to have the same app on their phone and passes close by your tracker, it can send the location of it to you. In the future they may have more of a solid network to make it worthwhile, but I dont think its worth it right now.


----------



## Brushman4

Just cast a Wicca spell, you're property will be safe! And it's free.


----------



## getrex

Trust manbearpig. He will show you the way.


----------



## PACman

I recommend keeping a hungry, angry doberman in your trailer.


----------



## lilpaintchic

PACman said:


> I recommend keeping a hungry, angry doberman in your trailer.


I would agree but I have a doberdork and though she is never hungry or angry she is an absolute pansy...


----------



## PACman

lilpaintchic said:


> I would agree but I have a doberdork and though she is never hungry or angry she is an absolute pansy...


You have to train them to be guard dogs. They are quite good at it when properly trained and hungry. My brothers neighbor had one for 13 years and it was a wonderful family dog. But you didn't dare threaten anyone in that family!


----------



## Woodco

A would be theif sees a doberman, and I doubt they are gonna wait around to find out if its nice or not.


----------



## Brushman4

They make great junk yard dogs......


----------



## lilpaintchic

Woodco said:


> A would be theif sees a doberman, and I doubt they are gonna wait around to find out if its nice or not.


And THAT is why we got her. She has a big bark and looks much more menacing than this one...


----------



## lilpaintchic

Zelda the princess of the stuffed animal kingdom....anything else and she'll hide behind me.smh....


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I show up at work to find two of my drop sheets that were carefully placed in an out of the way place drenched in cat pee. Customer is a rich crazy cat lady who owns 7 of these damn things all of whom must have loaded up and completely drained their bladders on my drops.

Customer was mortified and hosed them down with 'natures miracle' spray, but I'm not sure if these things are gonna be usable again. Jesus cat pee stinks! First time in 14 years this has happened. Gonna be the last time too.

I think cats hate me because they know I'm a dog person.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I show up at work to find two of my drop sheets that were carefully placed in an out of the way place drenched in cat pee. Customer is a rich crazy cat lady who owns 7 of these damn things all of whom must have loaded up and completely drained their bladders on my drops.
> 
> Customer was mortified and hosed them down with 'natures miracle' spray, but I'm not sure if these things are gonna be usable again. Jesus cat pee stinks! First time in 14 years this has happened. Gonna be the last time too.
> 
> I think cats hate me because they know I'm a dog person.


You're right, cat pee stinks way worse than dog pee. That said, only time I ever had drops peed on was by two little dogs. Since then, I stack my drops on my step ladders overnight if any pets are around.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I show up at work to find two of my drop sheets that were carefully placed in an out of the way place drenched in cat pee. Customer is a rich crazy cat lady who owns 7 of these damn things all of whom must have loaded up and completely drained their bladders on my drops.
> 
> Customer was mortified and hosed them down with 'natures miracle' spray, but I'm not sure if these things are gonna be usable again. Jesus cat pee stinks! First time in 14 years this has happened. Gonna be the last time too.
> 
> I think cats hate me because they know I'm a dog person.


You know what we call those kind cats around these parts? Ex-cats.


----------



## XYZ

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I show up at work to find two of my drop sheets that were carefully placed in an out of the way place drenched in cat pee. *Customer is a rich *crazy cat lady who owns 7 of these damn things all of whom must have loaded up and completely drained their bladders on my drops.
> 
> *Customer was mortified and hosed them down with 'natures miracle' spray*, but I'm not sure if these things are gonna be usable again. Jesus cat pee stinks! First time in 14 years this has happened. Gonna be the last time too.
> 
> I think cats hate me because they know I'm a dog person.


Being rich she should just buy replacement drop sheets to show her respect for you. 
Trying to clean them after cats peed on them, not a very classy move on her part.
:vs_shocked:


----------



## Woodco

I came home yesterday, to discover my cat had somehow fallen COMPLETELY into a lidless bucket of used cooking oil my dumbass roomate put on our patio. There was grease stains everywhere, and my cat was drenched from head to toe in oil. When I got home, I though maybe some clear coating of mine had gotten dumped or something. My sheets, blankets, floors etc. had grease spots all over. It took a little detective work to figure out what happened. Poor thing. I gave her a second dish soap bath when I got home today.


----------



## getrex

We've had drops get peed on by dogs and cats. Nastiness.

As for rich people... I find that they are the hardest to get any money out of.


----------



## kmp

Cats are coyote bait.


----------



## XYZ

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I show up at work to find two of my drop sheets that were carefully placed in an out of the way place drenched in cat pee. Customer is a rich crazy cat lady who owns 7 of these damn things all of whom must have loaded up and completely drained their bladders on my drops.
> 
> Customer was mortified and hosed them down with 'natures miracle' spray, but I'm not sure if these things are gonna be usable again. Jesus cat pee stinks! First time in 14 years this has happened. Gonna be the last time too.
> 
> I think cats hate me because they know I'm a dog person.


Maybe good practice from now on would be if you are painting where there are cats to have your dogs to pee on your drop sheets so the cats can get a sniff "of the real stuff" and back off to go and pee on the owners pillows.


----------



## Wildbill7145

XYZ said:


> Being rich she should just buy replacement drop sheets to show her respect for you.
> Trying to clean them after cats peed on them, not a very classy move on her part.
> :vs_shocked:


Yep, she immediately offered to buy me new ones. The stuff she sprayed on them is more than a cleaner. It has enzymes that break down any protein chains to eliminate odours. It's pretty good stuff any pet owner should have in the house.

Her mother's caregiver told me that the brand new couch they're waiting for delivery on is a replacement for the newish leather couch that the cats peed all over.

She's a nice lady, but she's crazy for cats. Feeds all the feral cats in the neighbourhood which I'm sure irritates her neighbours. There's cats everywhere outside the house. The ones inside are terrified of me and I haven't seen one of them since I started the job a week ago.

I'm sure they were just sending me a message that they want me done.


----------



## RH

Woodco said:


> I came home yesterday, to discover my cat had somehow fallen COMPLETELY into a lidless bucket of used cooking oil my dumbass roomate put on our patio. There was grease stains everywhere, and my cat was drenched from head to toe in oil. When I got home, I though maybe some clear coating of mine had gotten dumped or something. My sheets, blankets, floors etc. had grease spots all over. It took a little detective work to figure out what happened. Poor thing. I gave her a second dish soap bath when I got home today.


Our new kitten decided to see what was on top of the toilet when the lid was up. Luckily I was there when it happened and it was clean water at the time. He hasn't investigated it again since then. :wink:


----------



## Wildbill7145

Damn things got me again today! This is getting ridiculous. Thankfully my last day there is tomorrow. One thing's for sure, this taught me a lesson about working in a place with many cats. Protect thine drop sheets! I've never even seen the little buggers, they slip into a room do their thing and run and hide!

I no longer like cats. Period. Never had this happen before and I've worked in many homes with cats.


----------



## getrex

Cats love strong smells.


----------



## Wildbill7145

getrex said:


> Cats love strong smells.


You sayin' my drop sheets are stinky? lain:Just kiddin'. So they pee on what they love? That's a little different or maybe not so unusual in this day and age.

Anyhoo, today I will protect my drop sheets with the voracity of a mother bear over her cub. Not leaving them out of my sight.


----------



## PACman

Guy calls in today.
"I have a gallon of paint i bought from you that has lumps in it and i can't use it! I need to return it!"
Me- "what product is it?"
"it's Prohide Gold eggshell" (Pratt & Lambert)
"How long ago did you buy it?"
"a few months ago at your ***** avenue store"
"That store closed over 3 years ago."
"I just bought it there! I'm going to bring it back to you"
"I have no affiliation with that store at all"
"it's Pratt & Lambert and i want my money back!"

So he brings it in to my store. The color label has a date mix date of 2005 on it and it is the old PH Gold label. 

Customer-"I stored it so I could do touch-up with it and now it's lumpy."

Me-"do you have a receipt? I can't do anything without a receipt from MY STORE."

Customer storms out and says he's never heard of such bull5hit and he's going to go online and complain to P&L. Over a 12 year old gallon of $25 paint.


----------



## PACman

Oh, and I find out this morning that P&L is interviewing for what will be my 5th rep in 3 years. Sound familiar to some of you?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

I have people complain all the time that I don't carry artist supplies. Tell me I will go out of business!

One guy was very adamant that all paint stores rent roller covers and was shocked that I don't. Said he would clean it very well then return it. Never saw him again.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> Oh, and I find out this morning that P&L is interviewing for what will be my 5th rep in 3 years. Sound familiar to some of you?


My Rep serves Montana, Wyoming, Idaho. I guess I am lucky he lives 10minutes from my store.


----------



## epretot

I hate when my bipolar customer keeps changing her mind on color.

I like it. I hate it. I like it. I hate it.


----------



## Woodco

I hate when I have to garbage bag and bucket on a job with no baffrooms. Did that today for the 2nd time in my life.


----------



## slinger58

epretot said:


> I hate when my bipolar customer keeps changing her mind on color.
> 
> I like it. I hate it. I like it. I hate it.




Dang, I'd about give you up for dead. Or maybe the French Foreign Legion. Lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epretot

slinger58 said:


> Dang, I'd about give you up for dead. Or maybe the French Foreign Legion. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just been super busy with work and family. I logged in a few times. Just didn't feel compelled to comment.


----------



## PACman

when a customer bitches me out because another P&L dealer broke the news to her that a product isn't available in gallons in Ohio anymore. Alkyd satin interior. For what, 10 years or so now? "well. i can't believe a paint company would just stop making something just like that! Can't you get me some?"

Me "in quarts"

"Will you give me the same price for 4 quarts as a gallon would be?"

"no"

"well i'll just have to go somewhere else and get it then!"

This is after i tried to explain the situation with the EPA and whatnot. She wasn't having any part of it. I was just a terrible business person because of it! 

Good luck going somewhere else! I hear people tell me everyday that i am the only store that even bothers to get the quarts anymore. (and before anyone starts in with "you can get gallons of alkyd at such and such", this is an interior satin finish for wood trim and no, you can't get an interior satin for wood trim at SW in Ohio!)

And why in the world would i take a loss selling four quarts for the price of a gallon?


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when one of my more seriously difficult customers wants me to paint the heavily textured ceiling in their living room which I know is filled with furniture and whines about having to cover up their furniture. "I think that's a pain, but I guess if we have to we have to." First of all, she just wants the ceiling painted when I painted the walls last year and told her we should do the ceiling then.

This was before I told her that we should probably get the majority of the furniture out of the bloody room so I don't have to work around it! That's when the text messaging stopped. lol.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when one of my more seriously difficult customers wants me to paint the heavily textured ceiling in their living room which I know is filled with furniture and whines about having to cover up their furniture. "I think that's a pain, but I guess if we have to we have to." First of all, she just wants the ceiling painted when I painted the walls last year and told her we should do the ceiling then.
> 
> This was before I told her that we should probably get the majority of the furniture out of the bloody room so I don't have to work around it! That's when the text messaging stopped. lol.


I guess she is expecting you to use some of that drip-proof behr paint!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

"Your Paint is too expensive. I get Behr Ultra for $32/Gallon." 

I did end up giving him a heavy discount on the Regal but just really rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## CApainter

To suppliers,

Are your customers mostly homeowners? 

Oh...and I hate all this smoke


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> when a customer bitches me out because another P&L dealer broke the news to her that a product isn't available in gallons in Ohio anymore. Alkyd satin interior. For what, 10 years or so now? "well. i can't believe a paint company would just stop making something just like that! Can't you get me some?"
> 
> Me "in quarts"
> 
> "Will you give me the same price for 4 quarts as a gallon would be?"
> 
> "no"
> 
> "well i'll just have to go somewhere else and get it then!"
> 
> This is after i tried to explain the situation with the EPA and whatnot. She wasn't having any part of it. I was just a terrible business person because of it!
> 
> Good luck going somewhere else! I hear people tell me everyday that i am the only store that even bothers to get the quarts anymore. (and before anyone starts in with "you can get gallons of alkyd at such and such", this is an interior satin finish for wood trim and no, you can't get an interior satin for wood trim at SW in Ohio!)
> 
> And why in the world would i take a loss selling four quarts for the price of a gallon?


Maybe Montana doesn't care as much about EPA stuff as I still get gallons of Satin Impervo. Whats up with Ohio?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

CApainter said:


> To suppliers,
> 
> Are your customers mostly homeowners?
> 
> Oh...and I hate all this smoke


I get a good mix of Painters, homeowners, and "Contractors" doing their own home wanting a contractor discount.


----------



## Brushman4

CApainter said:


> To suppliers,
> 
> Are your customers mostly homeowners?
> 
> Oh...and I hate all this smoke


Close your windows and turn on the air, or do like my sister-in-law who lives in Monterey and go to Japan for 3 weeks.


----------



## CApainter

Brushman4 said:


> Close your windows and turn on the air, or do like my sister-in-law who lives in Monterey and go to Japan for 3 weeks.


I'm at work. No escaping this. It's actually permeating through the ventilation system.

It's like being at one of those yahoo camp trips I used to attend in my twenties, where some dumb bell tosses a bunch of scrap wood ,containing lead paint, into the fire. Black smoke spewing everywhere. Welcome to the outdoors!

Thirty years of being a non smoker just went up in...well, smoke:sad:


----------



## CApainter

..Meanwhile, people's homes are being destroyed and lives are being lost.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> To suppliers,
> 
> Are your customers mostly homeowners?
> 
> Oh...and I hate all this smoke


How close to you? I had one burn up the opposite side of a hill from my apartment once. Wasn't fun.


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Maybe Montana doesn't care as much about EPA stuff as I still get gallons of Satin Impervo. Whats up with Ohio?


The voc regulations are rolled out according to what the airborne voc levels were in a given area in if i remember correctly June of 1984. Originally they were to be instituted by county but that was changed at some point and they went by state. Then that changed and blocks of states could join up as one regulatory group. Ohio actually is compliant with the OTC regulations.

Montana will be one of if not the last state to institute these regulations, if they actually end up having to do it.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> I'm at work. No escaping this. It's actually permeating through the ventilation system.
> 
> It's like being at one of those yahoo camp trips I used to attend in my twenties, where some dumb bell tosses a bunch of scrap wood ,containing lead paint, into the fire. Black smoke spewing everywhere. Welcome to the outdoors!
> 
> Thirty years of being a non smoker just went up in...well, smoke:sad:


I feel ya. I woke up at 4 am one morning to ashes floating past my window. On the third floor! Not fun at all. Then the bang on the door "be ready to evacuate in five minutes!" Not fun. Luckily the wind was blowing in just the right direction and the fire couldn't crest the hill. People in most of the country don't have a clue how apocalyptic those fires look.


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> How close to you? I had one burn up the opposite side of a hill from my apartment once. Wasn't fun.


Less than fifty miles I believe. But the winds have carried smoke and ash all the way down to the Bay Area.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> Less than fifty miles I believe. But the winds have carried smoke and ash all the way down to the Bay Area.


The smoke can go a long ways. We got it in San Diego during the rights in LA. I heard it got so hot at a winery in Santa Rosa that the wine was boiling on the floor as it spilled out of storage.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> Less than fifty miles I believe. But the winds have carried smoke and ash all the way down to the Bay Area.


I just read there is a fire just west of Vallejo near Sears Point.


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> I just read there is a fire just west of Vallejo near Sears Point.


It seems all of Sonoma/Napa is on fire and moving south west towards Marin. It's a real catastrophe. There are rumors that it was caused by power lines in un maintained trees. There's already talk of replacing our private utility company, PG&E, with a public utility because of their poor reputation with several communities.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> The voc regulations are rolled out according to what the airborne voc levels were in a given area in if i remember correctly June of 1984. Originally they were to be instituted by county but that was changed at some point and they went by state. Then that changed and blocks of states could join up as one regulatory group. Ohio actually is compliant with the OTC regulations.
> 
> Montana will be one of if not the last state to institute these regulations, if they actually end up having to do it.


So you can still get some alkyd products for wood substrates just not in gallons? Speaking of VOC's I have noticed many updated products like:
M22 Urethane Gloss Enamel
P22 Urethane Gloss Enamel
Where the main difference is the inclusion of 'metal substrate only' in the TDS where it used to be Metal, wood, concrete...

Same thing with the Impervex line of Metal & Wood Enamel.

The Alkyd floor and patio enamel (great product) replaced with a urethane reinforced latex.


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> So you can still get some alkyd products for wood substrates just not in gallons? Speaking of VOC's I have noticed many updated products like:
> M22 Urethane Gloss Enamel
> P22 Urethane Gloss Enamel
> Where the main difference is the inclusion of 'metal substrate only' in the TDS where it used to be Metal, wood, concrete...
> 
> Same thing with the Impervex line of Metal & Wood Enamel.
> 
> The Alkyd floor and patio enamel (great product) replaced with a urethane reinforced latex.


Yes, you can still get anything in sizes smaller than a quart. The issue is for most paint manufacturers and retailers the demand has gotten so small it isn't worth the effort to manufacture them or stock them. 

And paint labelled "for metal substrates only" can be sold with a higher "as used" voc limit due to the original issues with waterborne paints not having any rust preventative capabilities. This has long ago been superseded by the abilities of some acrylic high performance enamels but it has never been updated. It literally would take congress to approve any change, and we all know how that would go. Also, there is restrictions on instructing users on thinning any alkyd paints, as the law applies to what is in the can. It has to be sold as ready to use, as there is no way to control any added non-voc complying solvents being added by the end user. That's why you normally will not see any thinners or thinning recommendations on the label.

You will probably start seeing your Impervo alkyd being labelled as "metal substrates only" if it isn't already. That is so they can continue selling Impervo, even though it is still a low voc version of what Impervo was prior to 2009.


----------



## RH

Yes, I see your ginormous four wheel drive truck with the huge knobby tires; a very impressive example of compensation. However, that doesn’t mean that when you’re in the lane next to me that your tires can be over the center line and a good foot into my space. Jackass.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> You will probably start seeing your Impervo alkyd being labelled as "metal substrates only" if it isn't already. That is so they can continue selling Impervo, even though it is still a low voc version of what Impervo was prior to 2009.


That is the case with the impervo already in certain regions. N133 High Gloss impervo is metal only. There are two versions of Satin Impervo depending on region:

C235: plaster wood, metal, masonry. 52% solids, 373 VOC (the stuff I get)
Z235: Metal only 47% solids, 375 VOC

Sad day when I can no longer get C235


----------



## Brushman4

CApainter said:


> It seems all of Sonoma/Napa is on fire and moving south west towards Marin. It's a real catastrophe. There are rumors that it was caused by power lines in un maintained trees. There's already talk of replacing our private utility company, PG&E, with a public utility because of their poor reputation with several communities.


I thought PG&E was a public utility, just like ComEd is around here?


----------



## CApainter

Brushman4 said:


> I thought PG&E was a public utility, just like ComEd is around here?


According to Wikipedia, PG&E (Pacific Gas and Electric) is considered an IOU (Investor Owned Utility) that is traded publically.


----------



## getrex

No irony in that acronym.


----------



## Brushman4

CApainter said:


> According to Wikipedia, PG&E (Pacific Gas and Electric) is considered an IOU (Investor Owned Utility) that is traded publically.


Well so is ComEd but it's considered our public electric company, we have a myriad of suppliers we can use to supply our power, but ComEd has to deliver it over their infrastructure.


----------



## CApainter

Brushman4 said:


> Well so is ComEd but it's considered our public electric company, we have a myriad of suppliers we can use to supply our power, but ComEd has to deliver it over their infrastructure.


As far as I can tell, ComEd is owned by Exelon, a private corporation that serves residential, business, and the public sector.

The idea is to have our utilities run by the public sector, like municipalities, cities, counties, or the state rather than a private sector company like PG&E and ComEd. In other words, we replace our monthly service fees with a new tax or "special rate".


----------



## Brushman4

CApainter said:


> As far as I can tell, ComEd is owned by Exelon, a private corporation that serves residential, business, and the public sector.
> 
> The idea is to have our utilities run by the public sector, like municipalities, cities, counties, or the state rather than a private sector company like PG&E and ComEd. In other words, we replace our monthly service fees with a new tax or "special rate".


That's what I'm saying, ComEd is a privately held corporation, but owns or (controls ) all of the power lines, substations etc. in Northeastern Illinois.

Is California going to start building a private grid? If so hold on to your wallets, you're in for a major financial shock!


----------



## Rbriggs82

Speaking of electric companies... Everyone in my area is paying an extra 20% more every month to fund the building of a nuclear power plant that was supposed to ultimately make electric cheaper.

After almost 10 years and billions of dollars spent (millions of which went to bonuses for executives for keeping the project ahead of schedule) they canned the project because of how poorly the whole thing was managed. They had 5000 people working on the site with no certified plans or idea as to what they were doing.

Now they want to increase our costs again for another 60 years to recoup all the money wasted on the failed project. 

Law suits are flying around like crazy over it and right fully so.

Here's an article about it.
http://www.postandcourier.com/busin...cle_8c610da6-7631-11e7-b714-0b7c3a5ff988.html

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter

Brushman4 said:


> That's what I'm saying, ComEd is a privately held corporation, but owns or (controls ) all of the power lines, substations etc. in Northeastern Illinois.
> 
> Is California going to start building a private grid? If so hold on to your wallets, you're in for a major financial shock!


It would be a public grid. And no, I don't think CA will ever make their utility public. PG&E does a pretty good job in my opinion.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Rbriggs82 said:


> Speaking of electric companies... Everyone in my area is paying an extra 20% more every month to fund the building of a nuclear power plant that was supposed to ultimately make electric cheaper.
> 
> After almost 10 years and billions of dollars spent (millions of which went to bonuses for executives for keeping the project ahead of schedule) they canned the project because of how poorly the whole thing was managed. They had 5000 people working on the site with no certified plans or idea as to what they were doing.
> 
> Now they want to increase our costs again for another 60 years to recoup all the money wasted on the failed project.
> 
> Law suits are flying around like crazy over it and right fully so.
> 
> Here's an article about it.
> http://www.postandcourier.com/busin...cle_8c610da6-7631-11e7-b714-0b7c3a5ff988.html
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Hey....that sounds like our Bertha fiasco! I'll try to find a link. But the gist is drill a big tunnel under Seattle's failing via duct,, get the drill stuck multiple times, project delays and overages out the wazoo, all of the work was supposed to help our local economy, little if it did as the gc brought in subs from elsewhere and paid the fines instead. They still arent done nobody wanted it anyway and we get to pay for all of it, for like, EVER. Betcha they put a tollway on it.


----------



## Brushman4

If you've never heard of Chicago's Deep Tunnel Project, check out this link! It's still not complete, as the linchpin of the plan requires a number of old quarries to be tied into the tunnel to hold the water until it can be treated over a period of time after a major rainstorm. Back in the early 70's my wife and I lived in an apartment across the street from one of the tunnel sites, it was not unusual to be awoken at 3 am by blasting over 300 feet below ground. It felt like, I guess like an earthquake. One night at 2 am, I called the EPA, and believe it or not they sent a guy out 45 minutes later who rang our doorbell and filled out a report, only to explain nothing could probably be done!




P.S the project is now over 4 billion and counting.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I go to paint for one of my regular PIA customers and it actually looks like they moved a glass door china cabinet full of porcelain dolls INTO the small bedroom full of furniture, crap, teenager stuff. They knew I was coming days in advance and didn't move a bloody thing. Nothing.

"It's just a small bedroom Bill. This shouldn't take long."


----------



## Gymschu

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I go to paint for one of my regular PIA customers and it actually looks like they moved a glass door china cabinet full of porcelain dolls INTO the small bedroom full of furniture, crap, teenager stuff. They knew I was coming days in advance and didn't move a bloody thing. Nothing.
> 
> "It's just a small bedroom Bill. This shouldn't take long."


Along those same lines, Bill, how about the customer who says, "We're gonna help you out by moving everything to the center of the room so it's out of your way."

In truth, there's so much stuff that you can barely reach over it to paint the ceiling. They leave you about a 2 foot swath around the room which makes you have to turn sideways to roll the walls, then they tell you, "you missed a few spots."


----------



## Wildbill7145

Gymschu said:


> Along those same lines, Bill, how about the customer who says, "We're gonna help you out by moving everything to the center of the room so it's out of your way."
> 
> In truth, there's so much stuff that you can barely reach over it to paint the ceiling. They leave you about a 2 foot swath around the room which makes you have to turn sideways to roll the walls, then they tell you, "you missed a few spots."


The crap thing is, that when you've got that amount of space you do miss small dings and holes you wouldn't have if you'd had the space. I hate leaving those spots, but when you've already driven over them it's not easy to deal with them.


----------



## Brushman4

Wildbill7145 said:


> The crap thing is, that when you've got that amount of space you do miss small dings and holes you wouldn't have if you'd had the space. I hate leaving those spots, but when you've already driven over them it's not easy to deal with them.


5hit happens!


----------



## getrex

Start charging fees for moving furniture.


----------



## Wildbill7145

getrex said:


> Start charging fees for moving furniture.


Oh, I charge 'em for that for sure. I just expect people to make a bit of an effort. They know I'm coming days in advance. I don't expect to have to move all their kids homework off his desk before we move it, clothes on floor, medals and awards on a shelf that's gotta come down, crap lying everywhere.

Cooperate, just a little bit.


----------



## getrex

Charge them more until they get the message. Or if they are more the carrot type then boost your overall price by 8% and offer a 5% discount if the room is cleared out or things have been moved to the middle of the room. The extra 3% is the a55hole tax.


----------



## CApainter

getrex said:


> Charge them more until they get the message. Or if they are more the carrot type then boost your overall price by 8% and offer a 5% discount if the room is cleared out or things have been moved to the middle of the room. The extra 3% is the a55hole tax.


If only painters had that much leverage.

Bob and Tina were looking forward to the new office in there middle class suburban home. Brenda was finally off to college and Matt would be over seas for some time with the US Air force. Two rooms finally freed up!

Neighbor's Jason and Jennifer Nosidol, had recommended a painter they hired just before Emilie's eighteenth birthday party last year. They spoke highly of Greg Papson of Pappy's Painting and Crown Molding Installation.

Upon first meet, Tina found Greg trust worthy and full of exuberance. Bob, on the other hand, shared as much disinterest in this contractor as most husbands do when it comes to painting. With colors picked and a schedule in place, Tina and Bob were on their way to fulfilling their dream of a home office.

It wasn't too long after Pappy's Painting showed up, as schedule, that tension filled the space like an open door of a harshly used bathroom. None of Matt, or Brenda's rows of swimming trophies had been moved from either room. Neither were the posters, pendants, furniture, or the eighty two stuffed animals in Brenda's room, the one scoped to be the home office.

With a muffled "This is Bullsh!t" from an obviously agitated Greg, Tina asked if something was wrong.

"I thought all the furniture would be moved"

"You never said anything about moving furniture" Tina snapped back 

"How am I going to paint with all this stuff in here!" Greg's voice climbing to another octave

"I don't know. Isn't that _your_ job to figure out?" 

"I'll have to charge you extra to move all this stuff" Greg suggested, feeling more and more defeated against this angry homeowner.

"That's not going to happen" Tina informed him confidently

"Well...this is going to take longer than I estimated" Greg grumbled as he began gathering up lifeless furry pillows in the shape of animals with plastic eye balls.


----------



## RH

CApainter said:


> If only painters had that much leverage.
> 
> Bob and Tina were looking forward to the new office in there middle class suburban home. Brenda was finally off to college and Matt would be over seas for some time with the US Air force. Two rooms finally freed up!
> 
> Neighbor's Jason and Jennifer Nosidol, had recommended a painter they hired just before Emilie's eighteenth birthday party last year. They spoke highly of Greg Papson of Pappy's Painting and Crown Molding Installation.
> 
> Upon first meet, Tina found Greg trust worthy and full of exuberance. Bob, on the other hand, shared as much disinterest in this contractor as most husbands do when it comes to painting. With colors picked and a schedule in place, Tina and Bob were on their way to fulfilling their dream of a home office.
> 
> It wasn't too long after Pappy's Painting showed up, as schedule, that tension filled the space like an open door of a harshly used bathroom. None of Matt, or Brenda's rows of swimming trophies had been moved from either room. Neither were the posters, pendants, furniture, or the eighty two stuffed animals in Brenda's room, the one scoped to be the home office.
> 
> With a muffled "This is Bullsh!t" from an obviously agitated Greg, Tina asked if something was wrong.
> 
> "I thought all the furniture would be moved"
> 
> "You never said anything about moving furniture" Tina snapped back
> 
> "How am I going to paint with all this stuff in here!" Greg's voice climbing to another octave
> 
> "I don't know. Isn't that _your_ job to figure out?"
> 
> "I'll have to charge you extra to move all this stuff" Greg suggested, feeling more and more defeated against this angry homeowner.
> 
> "That's not going to happen" Tina informed him confidently
> 
> "Well...this is going to take longer than I estimated" Greg grumbled as he began gathering up lifeless furry pillows in the shape of animals with plastic eye balls.


Answer to the above: a clear contract *and* a pre-painting checklist given to the HO specifying what will be done by them and what will be done by the painter. Make it clear and in writing beforehand. Then when the job starts and they haven't fullfilled their part of the agreement...


----------



## getrex

Greg Papson deserved that for not even bringing it up during the walkthrough.


----------



## CApainter

getrex said:


> Greg Papson deserved that for not even bringing it up during the walkthrough.


As it turns out, Jennifer Nosidol spent all weekend moving things out of the den at her house in preparation for Pappy's Painting. By the time Greg got there, the only thing left was a large coffee table in the middle of the room that he simply covered in plastic. Instead of moving furniture, he was able to enjoy a brief cup of coffee with Jennifer before laying down his drops. 

I suppose Greg was duped into thinking all of the neighbors were that considerate. Lesson learned Pappy.


----------



## XYZ

I hate when I run out of things to hate.:vs_mad:


----------



## getrex

There is always the government.


----------



## XYZ

getrex said:


> There is always the *government*.


You might be their *mole*, so I abstain. :vs_laugh:


----------



## futtyos

*Pre-painting checklist*



RH said:


> Answer to the above: a clear contract *and* a pre-painting checklist given to the HO specifying what will be done by them and what will be done by the painter. Make it clear and in writing beforehand. Then when the job starts and they haven't fullfilled their part of the agreement...


I like your idea of making clear within the contract what is to be done by who. I especially am interested in the pre-painting checklist you speak of. Do you have an example of one that you can share with us?

I am just finishing a job where we had to do some more than usual cleaning of walls and trim. A week or 2 before we started painting this condo, I brought a pump up spray bottle of Dirtex and a couple of sponges, explaining to the owner that she might want to save some money on the painting job by doing some of the prep work herself. I never really made this clear in the contract and am now in the process of creating a newer contract with verbiage to cover things that rightfully should be done by the homeowner UNLESS they are willing to pay me to do them. I don't mind doing some cleaning, but this gal had 2 pit bulls in a small condo as well as an angry 20 year old son. Both the pit bulls and the son had modified some of the hollow core doors, the repair of which I did specifically detail as being done on an extra T&M basis.

I like the idea of having a proposal with all the bells and whistles already included so I don't forget something. 

In keeping with the topic of this thread, I hate when I neglect to include something in the proposal that I want to get paid for. Darn it all!

futtyos


----------



## futtyos

*Nice bedtime story*



CApainter said:


> If only painters had that much leverage.
> 
> Bob and Tina were looking forward to the new office in there middle class suburban home. Brenda was finally off to college and Matt would be over seas for some time with the US Air force. Two rooms finally freed up!
> 
> Neighbor's Jason and Jennifer Nosidol, had recommended a painter they hired just before Emilie's eighteenth birthday party last year. They spoke highly of Greg Papson of Pappy's Painting and Crown Molding Installation.
> 
> Upon first meet, Tina found Greg trust worthy and full of exuberance. Bob, on the other hand, shared as much disinterest in this contractor as most husbands do when it comes to painting. With colors picked and a schedule in place, Tina and Bob were on their way to fulfilling their dream of a home office.
> 
> It wasn't too long after Pappy's Painting showed up, as schedule, that tension filled the space like an open door of a harshly used bathroom. None of Matt, or Brenda's rows of swimming trophies had been moved from either room. Neither were the posters, pendants, furniture, or the eighty two stuffed animals in Brenda's room, the one scoped to be the home office.
> 
> With a muffled "This is Bullsh!t" from an obviously agitated Greg, Tina asked if something was wrong.
> 
> "I thought all the furniture would be moved"
> 
> "You never said anything about moving furniture" Tina snapped back
> 
> "How am I going to paint with all this stuff in here!" Greg's voice climbing to another octave
> 
> "I don't know. Isn't that _your_ job to figure out?"
> 
> "I'll have to charge you extra to move all this stuff" Greg suggested, feeling more and more defeated against this angry homeowner.
> 
> "That's not going to happen" Tina informed him confidently
> 
> "Well...this is going to take longer than I estimated" Greg grumbled as he began gathering up lifeless furry pillows in the shape of animals with plastic eye balls.


CApainter, is this the kind of story you tell your kids at bedtime? I think I am going to have a nightmare when I go back to sleep after reading this one. I think that RH summed up the moral of this story by saying to head the client off at the pass by making clear beforehand who is responsible for doing what by having a clearly written proposal and a pre-painting checklist that details what the homeowner is responsible for doing prior to the painter starting work. After I build my own checklist, I am going to have this at the bottom:

Acceptance of Checklist

The signor below agrees to be responsible for doing or having done all the items on the above checklist before any work detailed in Pappy's Proposal that this checklist is attached to and made a part of is commenced. The signor below also agrees that if any of the items on the above checklist are not done by the time that Pappy commences the work in his Proposal, Pappy is authorized to perform whatever items on the checklist need to be done before Pappy can start painting and to be done by Pappy at the hourly rate of $275.00 per hour.

___________________________________________________________
Signature of person authorizing Pappy's Proposal and Checklist



Obviously, I will be a little softer than this, but I hate leaving these things to chance.

futtyos


----------



## PACman

when a painter tells me "We only use high quality paints."

"what do you use?"

"almost always Promar 200"


WTF? REALLY? There are really people out there that think of Promar 200 as a 
high quality" paint? And people think Trump is a nut job?


----------



## chrisn

PACman said:


> when a painter tells me "We only use high quality paints."
> 
> "what do you use?"
> 
> "almost always Promar 200"
> 
> 
> WTF? REALLY? There are really people out there that think of Promar 200 as a
> high quality" paint? And people think Trump is a nut job?


You would be amazed, I know I am.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I show up at the only place in town worth buying paint from only to hear that their paint mixer is buggered and the tech says he can't get here until "some point" on the weekend. On the positive side, I guess I might get the weekend off.

Paint department seemed a little quiet when I got there.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I show up at the only place in town worth buying paint from only to hear that their paint mixer is buggered and the tech says he can't get here until "some point" on the weekend. On the positive side, I guess I might get the weekend off.
> 
> Paint department seemed a little quiet when I got there.


I had a tech calibrate my machine a few months ago. Had to schedule two weeks out, costs me $1300 to get him here (no local techs) AND it turns out I own a better quality scale than this guy was using. Spend a few hundred on mid-range lab quality instruments (0.01g scale, calibration weight, a few dixie cups) and you can calibrate these machines your selves.


----------



## XYZ

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I had a tech calibrate my machine a few months ago. Had to schedule two weeks out, *costs me $1300 to get him here* (no local techs) AND it turns out I own a better quality scale than this guy was using. Spend a few hundred on mid-range lab quality instruments (0.01g scale, calibration weight, a few dixie cups) and you can calibrate these machines your selves.


Wow, that's costly procedure especially if could be done by yourself with modest one time investment.
I love reading stories like that...


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

XYZ said:


> Wow, that's costly procedure especially if could be done by yourself with modest one time investment.
> I love reading stories like that...


It is supposed to be done every six months due to variations in the colorants and pump life performance. It is very easy to do, all you need is to know the colorant density. From density you set the calibration constant at 2 (or more) settings above and below where the correct calibration constant is. Dispense one ounce at each setting, weigh it, then do a linear regression. Simple enough that you could do it with pen and graph paper without doing any math at all, just draw a line.

The only reason we pay for these guys is so that it is 'professionally' calibrated to cover our ass if any problems with paint or color were to occur. BM and FluidManagement can't come back and say 'well you calibrated it your self you are SOL'.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I dunno. Something about a colourant pump not working so none of them will work. The Gennex system type thing paint mixer whatever it's actually called. No BM paint for me today, so no paint. We've used BM throughout the rest of this house I'm doing so I'm not changing it up to something else at this point.


----------



## XYZ

cocomonkeynuts said:


> It is supposed to be done every six months due to variations in the colorants and pump life performance. It is very easy to do, all you need is to know the colorant density. From density you set the calibration constant at 2 (or more) settings above and below where the correct calibration constant is. Dispense one ounce at each setting, weigh it, then do a linear regression. Simple enough that you could do it with pen and graph paper without doing any math at all, just draw a line.
> 
> The only reason we pay for these guys is so that it is 'professionally' calibrated to cover our ass if any problems with paint or color were to occur. BM and FluidManagement can't come back and say 'well you calibrated it your self you are SOL'.


Aha,...it makes it sense now.
Thanks


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Wildbill7145 said:


> I dunno. Something about a colourant pump not working so none of them will work. The Gennex system type thing paint mixer whatever it's actually called. No BM paint for me today, so no paint. We've used BM throughout the rest of this house I'm doing so I'm not changing it up to something else at this point.


If its Gennex its probably a FM AT2000 or similar model. All of the pumps are independent for each colorant. It's fairly common for the pumps themselves to fail especially in the heavy oxide colorants, I have replaced many my self, its pretty easy and takes ~20minutes. If it was a colorant like W1, S1, Y3 or R3 well those are in pretty much everything and I could totally see them being forced to shut down. Hopefully if the pump needs to be replaced the tech will bring one with him. Usually you have to order them from Fluid Management. Its very easy to tell when a pump is beginning to fail, it will audibly sound much different than a good pump.

I keep a few extra pumps and an extra empty tank on hand just in case.


----------



## Wildbill7145

The girls in the paint department are incredible. Never let me down, but there's no way they're taking this thing apart for the hourly wage they pull in. Poor girl who was telling me about it all was just finishing cleaning up a gallon can of a different brand that blew up in the shaker. Having a rough day with a bunch of us whiny painters grumbling about not being able to get paint, then that happens.

Yep, FM AT2000. That's the one.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Wildbill7145 said:


> The girls in the paint department are incredible. Never let me down, but there's no way they're taking this thing apart for the hourly wage they pull in. Poor girl who was telling me about it all was just finishing cleaning up a gallon can of a different brand that blew up in the shaker. Having a rough day with a bunch of us whiny painters grumbling about not being able to get paint, then that happens.
> 
> Yep, FM AT2000. That's the one.


Well that is where I started too but I like to take things apart and _know _how my machines operate... Anyway here is a peak beneath the skirt and the part that will probably need to be replaced (only tool you need is a phillips screwdriver):


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I show up at the only place in town worth buying paint from only to hear that their paint mixer is buggered and the tech says he can't get here until "some point" on the weekend. On the positive side, I guess I might get the weekend off.
> 
> Paint department seemed a little quiet when I got there.


This is where my former life as an aircraft mechanic comes in handy! I usually do just about everything myself, other than stuff that has to do with the computer. I literately tore a Dyno label printer completely apart once to keep from having to buy a new one. Saved $79! They told me (Dyno tech,) that i couldn't do it and i said "if i can "do it" to a 777 i can sure as hell "do it" to a label printer!"

Once at SW i replaced a power unit on a $15,000.00 color eye with one i pulled out of a junked one that we had laying around. Uncle Sherwin was PISSED! But no way in hell was i shutting down a $5 million a year store for a week!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> This is where my former life as an aircraft mechanic comes in handy! I usually do just about everything myself, other than stuff that has to do with the computer. I literately tore a Dyno label printer completely apart once to keep from having to buy a new one. Saved $79! They told me (Dyno tech,) that i couldn't do it and i said "if i can "do it" to a 777 i can sure as hell "do it" to a label printer!"
> 
> Once at SW i replaced a power unit on a $15,000.00 color eye with one i pulled out of a junked one that we had laying around. Uncle Sherwin was PISSED! But no way in hell was i shutting down a $5 million a year store for a week!


That suddenly reminds me that X-rite wants $2000 to replace the lightbulb on my CF-57U. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> If its Gennex its probably a FM AT2000 or similar model. All of the pumps are independent for each colorant. It's fairly common for the pumps themselves to fail especially in the heavy oxide colorants, I have replaced many my self, its pretty easy and takes ~20minutes. If it was a colorant like W1, S1, Y3 or R3 well those are in pretty much everything and I could totally see them being forced to shut down. Hopefully if the pump needs to be replaced the tech will bring one with him. Usually you have to order them from Fluid Management. Its very easy to tell when a pump is beginning to fail, it will audibly sound much different than a good pump.
> 
> I keep a few extra pumps and an extra empty tank on hand just in case.


My tinter has three spare canisters and pumps already to go! All i have to do is fill them, change the location of that particular colorant on the software from the old canister to the new one, purge the line and I'm good to go! Then I call them and they send me a new canister/pump setup to change out with the broken one. Pretty slick actually! Takes about as long as it takes to shake a can of colorant (you DO do that don't you?), fill the canister, and about 5 minutes following the step by step procedure on the software. I'm supposed to calibrate it as well but who does that 5hit? Honestly after i religiously either paid to have my machines calibrated or did it myself for 25 years, i have only had one pump out of calibration! And paid thousands and thousand of dollars having it done! Maybe i've been lucky, but i've worked in stores that worked their accutinters from 7 am to 6 pm non-stop 5 days a week for years and never had one out of calibration! So i generally quit worrying about it!


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> That suddenly reminds me that X-rite wants $2000 to replace the lightbulb on my CF-57U. :vs_no_no_no:


I've had quite a few go-arounds with x-rite through the years. They think everyone who operates their equipment is working at Home depot or something.

And if you buy me a round trip ticket, I'll do it for $1500.00!


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Well that is where I started too but I like to take things apart and _know _how my machines operate... Anyway here is a peak beneath the skirt and the part that will probably need to be replaced (only tool you need is a phillips screwdriver):
> View attachment 95994
> 
> 
> View attachment 96002
> 
> 
> View attachment 96010
> 
> 
> View attachment 96018


I hate that machine! And if i remember correctly you are supposed to have the high solids upgrade for Gennex. If you don't that machine will chuck pumps like crazy. I've actually seen them break loose from pumping gennex.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> My tinter has three spare canisters and pumps already to go! All i have to do is fill them, change the location of that particular colorant on the software from the old canister to the new one, purge the line and I'm good to go! Then I call them and they send me a new canister/pump setup to change out with the broken one. Pretty slick actually! Takes about as long as it takes to shake a can of colorant(you DO do that don't you?), fill the canister, and about 5 minutes following the step by step procedure on the software. I'm supposed to calibrate it as well but who does that 5hit? Honestly after i religiously either paid to have my machines calibrated or did it myself for 25 years, i have only had one pump out of calibration! And paid thousands and thousand of dollars having it done! Maybe i've been lucky, but i've worked in stores that worked their accutinters from 7 am to 6 pm non-stop 5 days a week for years and never had one out of calibration! So i generally quit worrying about it!


You should at least change the debounce and offset parameters to the new pump's parameters. They are listed right on the pump its self (see photo above). The machine can have communication errors with the pumps (needs to be reset to fix) if the pumps don't have the right settings. This was driving me bananas for a few months before i figured that one out.



> *(you DO do that don't you?)*


Who has the time for directions :vs_cool:









The other thing is that it is F#@* impossible to get accurate densities for the colorant because BM does not officially list them and no FM tech will share them with you. I had to make lots of phone calls until I got to a guy in the BM lab who could finally get me updated densities.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Turns out the new girl bumped the colourant dispenser before it'd fully retracted. The machine didn't like that. Girls after a third call to tech support found someone helpful enough to remedy the situation. Back in akshun for the weekend.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Wildbill7145 said:


> ...after a third call to tech support found someone helpful enough to remedy the situation...


100% That has been my experience when calling FM


----------



## RH

If this goes on much longer I will be suggesting to admin they start a, "Painter Dealers Bitching About Colorant Machines", sub-forum.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

RH said:


> If this goes on much longer I will be suggesting to admin they start a, "Painter Dealers Bitching About Colorant Machines", sub-forum.


Just be happy we don't send you off with a can of colorant and a syringe


----------



## XYZ

Wildbill7145 said:


> Turns out the new girl bumped the colourant dispenser before it'd fully retracted. The machine didn't like that. Girls after a third call to tech support found someone helpful enough to remedy the situation. Back in *akshun* for the weekend.


I thought my English was ...bad:vs_laugh:
Akshually it ish..... lol

:wink:


----------



## PACman

There IS a reason painters are SUPPOSED to box their paint, btw! Tinting is far from a perfect science, even with a top line tint machine. Like any complex piece of machinery things can go wrong, and there is a certain amount of maintenance that needs to be done on them! I had a machine once that every so often the "F" (red oxide in that system) wouldn't dispense. Took five years, lots of $, and countless technicians to figure it out. On colors that had a good amount of F it was easy to spot the difference and fix it, but on lighter colors with just a minuscule amount it was sometimes impossible to spot it until someone tried to touch-up with two different cans! It was a nightmare for everyone. Unfortunately the machine was pretty old because SW was to cheap to buy a new one, so they pumped as much as what a new machine would have cost into it before it got fixed. Then 6 months after it finally got fixed, they decided to move the store and bought all new equipment! The machine they spent thousands on just got thrown in the trash basically.


----------



## CApainter

Keep a color rack handy. Who cares about Gennex. It's not like the small quantity of VOC's from the UT's are going to contribute that much to global warming. Or will it?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

CApainter said:


> Keep a color rack handy. Who cares about Gennex. It's not like the small quantity of VOC's from the UT's are going to contribute that much to global warming. Or will it?


The chemist's probably care but by all means void all paint warranty. YOLO!


----------



## CApainter

cocomonkeynuts said:


> The chemist's probably care but by all means void all paint warranty. YOLO!


Until a couple of squirts of raw umber causes a catastrophic failure, I don't think there's much to worry about given the naturally limited life cycle of the building product known as paint. Besides, the paint manufacturers win most of their claims anyways. And if they don't, all they're liable for is more product at no cost. Big deal.

I'll continue hanging on to my color rack and hair drier. BTW, do you sell UT's?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

CApainter said:


> Until a couple of squirts of raw umber causes a catastrophic failure, I don't think there's much to worry about given the naturally limited life cycle of the building product known as paint. Besides, the paint manufacturers win most of their claims anyways. And if they don't, all they're liable for is more product at no cost. Big deal.
> 
> I'll continue hanging on to my color rack and hair drier. *BTW, do you sell UT's?*


Hardly ever sell them but yes I carry these:
http://www.uspaintsupply.com/paint/cal-tint-ii-colorants/

I will also dispense some of the universal CP colorants into a jar whatever if someone asks.


----------



## CApainter

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Hardly ever sell them but yes I carry these:
> http://www.uspaintsupply.com/paint/cal-tint-ii-colorants/
> 
> I will also dispense some of the universal CP colorants into a jar whatever if someone asks.


Yep, I have an entire rack full of them. 

Knowing how to tint lessons the urgency placed on painters, homeowners, and suppliers. Of course, I'll try always to use a stock color, or have the supplier match a desired color. But as mentioned by PAC, you can't always depend on everything going smoothly all of the time. It's nice to be able to trouble shoot in the field. Besides, you guys are busy enough as it is.

I'm glad you continue to stock the UT's.


----------



## Brushman4

CApainter said:


> Keep a color rack handy. Who cares about Gennex. It's not like the small quantity of VOC's from the UT's are going to contribute that much to global warming. Or will it?


We always had tints in our basic supplies. Many times we would have to match existing colors on the job, a big PITA, but necessary sometimes.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Brushman4 said:


> We always had tints in our basic supplies. Many times we would have to match existing colors on the job, a big PITA, but necessary sometimes.


Nowadays the photospectrometer does all the work for you.


----------



## kmp

Started painting in 1986 and have never had to field tint anything except primer.


----------



## CApainter

kmp said:


> Started painting in 1986 and have never had to field tint anything except primer.


I started in 78' and to this day still find a need to juggle tints in the field. Despite the photspectrometer.

I'll often match something in the field and then bring it to my supplier to match in the quantity I need.


----------



## Brushman4

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Nowadays the photospectrometer does all the work for you.


What the hell is a photo spectrometer? Is that the thing the proctologist looks up your @ss with? Oh, by the way, it's 2 words, not one.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Brushman4 said:


> cocomonkeynuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowadays the photospectrometer does all the work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is a photo spectrometer? Is that the thing the proctologist looks up your @ss with? Oh, by the way, it's 2 words, not one.
Click to expand...

It's one word but yeah you hook it up your bung holio

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrophotometry


----------



## RH

kmp said:


> Started painting in 1986 and have never had to field tint anything except primer.


Ditto.


----------



## CApainter

My eyes are the best photo spectrometer. Albeit, it's difficult to focus.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

CApainter said:


> My eyes are the best photo spectrometer. Albeit, it's difficult to focus.


one of these would change your life if you seriously match paint on the job site
https://www.xrite.com/categories/portable-spectrophotometers/ci64

I would like to have a glossmeter hmmm..


----------



## CApainter

cocomonkeynuts said:


> one of these would change your life if you seriously match paint on the job site
> https://www.xrite.com/categories/portable-spectrophotometers/ci64
> 
> I would like to have a glossmeter hmmm..


I've already contacted one of the manufacturers of those instruments but haven't pulled the trigger. You have to imagine that a painter who matches colors would be interested in that technology. But I still find the need to play with the tints and have real time results. After all, as good as that instrument might be, it won't help me produce a gallon of paint to use immediately.


----------



## chrisn

RH said:


> Ditto.


 
Hell ,I have never ever tinted anything. That's what I pay the paint store to do.


----------



## CApainter

chrisn said:


> Hell ,I have never ever tinted anything. That's what I pay the paint store to do.


I figured an old timer like your self would have developed that skill set early in your career.

The Painting contractor I worked with back in the 80's, who was the son of a large union painting contractor in the city of San Francisco in the 40's through the sixties, taught me how to hang wall covering, tint, patch, texture, stain, and faux finish. 

It may just apply to certain regions, but if you claimed to be a painter in my area, you were expected to possess all of the skills mentioned at some level. It would be a shame if our so called efforts to teach the trade to a new generation, excluded this skill set just because it appears as a waste of time to "business professionals" This is a trade after all. Why not provide all of the knowledge we can?

And for the record, I do pay my supplier to tint most of my paint supply. But having the skill set to make adjustments, or trouble shoot on the spot, gives me confidence and control in my abilities. The ability for a painter to tint his own colors shouldn't be dismissed so readily. Even at a business standpoint.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

CApainter said:


> cocomonkeynuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> one of these would change your life if you seriously match paint on the job site
> https://www.xrite.com/categories/portable-spectrophotometers/ci64
> 
> I would like to have a glossmeter hmmm..
> 
> 
> 
> I've already contacted one of the manufacturers of those instruments but haven't pulled the trigger. You have to imagine that a painter who matches colors would be interested in that technology. But I still find the need to play with the tints and have real time results. After all, as good as that instrument might be, it won't help me produce a gallon of paint to use immediately.
Click to expand...

Paired with a laptop you can color match a gallon of paint extremely close in just a few minutes. That's how the paint stores do it.


----------



## CApainter

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Paired with a laptop you can color match a gallon of paint extremely close in just a few minutes. That's how the paint stores do it.


 Would I need the tinting machine?


----------



## Vylum

i love to try and tint on site. a guy i use to work for could match most colors within minutes. say what you want it saves you a ton of time and whats cooler than matching colors by hand?


----------



## RH

Not sure about the saving time aspect. As a painter, a “skill” that was left off the afore mentioned list is planning ahead. When needing a match, a sample to match to and enough time allowed to my paint guys for them to do it and when I’m ready, so is my paint. Plus it’s in the amounts I need and with a documented formula which can be consistently replicated. If others want to do their own tinting then great, but I have better things to do when on the job site.


----------



## CApainter

RH said:


> Not sure about the saving time aspect. As a painter, a “skill” that was left off the afore mentioned list is planning ahead. When needing a match, a sample to match to and enough time allowed to my paint guys for them to do it and when I’m ready, so is my paint. Plus it’s in the amounts I need and with a documented formula which can be consistently replicated. If others want to do their own tinting then great, but I have better things to do when on the job site.


You're missing the point of field tinting. It's not used to make quantities of paint. It can be used for correcting off tints, trouble shooting, or matching a preferred color closer than a predetermined fan deck would.

You don't even need a formula. Once I have the color I need, I provide a sample to my supplier who can develop a formula based on the sample I gave him. He doesn't even need to know what tints I used.

And again, is tinting and understanding color theory something that should be excluded from a paint training curriculum? I think it would be a mistake not to at least teach the fundamentals of tinting to all apprentices.

I would also add that in a lot of practical testing for painter positions in government, universities, and other large organizations, tinting is required. I know.


----------



## Vylum

it comes in handy all the time. got one door to do and a small ceiling match? you gonna cut a sample out of the ceiling and a metal door to get two full expensive gallons ? cutting samples and running to the store is a pain in the arse. get good and you can match that one door, that small flat ceiling repair and that spot in the bedroom in 15 minutes. have fun cutting samples and running back and forth wasting paint. not saying tint matching is easy but when done right its like having an ace in your back pocket


----------



## CApainter

Vylum said:


> it comes in handy all the time. got one door to do and a small ceiling match? you gonna cut a sample out of the ceiling and a metal door to get two full expensive gallons ? cutting samples and running to the store is a pain in the arse. get good and you can match that one door, that small flat ceiling repair and that spot in the bedroom in 15 minutes. have fun cutting samples and running back and forth wasting paint. not saying tint matching is easy but when done right its like having an ace in your back pocket


You understand exactly what I'm trying to convey. It's likely that only those who don't know how to tint, can't appreciate it's value. And no matter how fancy the technology is, by the time you've utilized it, painters like Vylum have addressed the challenge and have moved on, preserving that precious commodity in the painting industry, time.

And at the cost of a rack of tints, with at least raw umber, burnt umber, raw sienna, exterior yellow, green, red, lamp black some extra white paint and a hair drier from Target, you have some cheap insurance.

It would probably be a good idea to complete the primary colors by including blue. And remember, red kills green and green kills red.


----------



## RH

Well, as I said, if you want to do matches then have at it. I’ve been doing this for over forty years and never felt the need to do my own for any reason so please don’t tell me I’m missing the point. I just choose to go a different way - and so far it’s worked out just fine.


----------



## CApainter

RH said:


> Well, as I said, if you want to do matches then have at it. I’ve been doing this for over forty years and never felt the need to do my own for any reason so please don’t tell me I’m missing the point. I just choose to go a different way - and so far it’s worked out just fine.


Good grief. OK, I'll make this simple. Would teaching color theory and tinting be a value to the painting vocation?


----------



## CApainter

I think I may have fell victim to the internet culture of being right. All I'm saying is, as painters we talk about elevating ourselves above the stereotypes directed at our vocation. This is why I'm a proponent of learning the technical aspects of this trade. It's an effort to show others I'm not just another monkey slinging a brush. 

There does tend to be a distinct divide here between painters and self employed painters, or contractors. And often I sense the painter, or employee, isn't taken that seriously. So I apologize if I am speaking out of turn. We will all continue to do what's in our best interest. Mine happens to be having a color rack around.

And I am really interested in the color matching instrument. I'm still not sure if I need a tint machine with that.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

CApainter said:


> I think I may have fell victim to the internet culture of being right. All I'm saying is, as painters we talk about elevating ourselves above the stereotypes directed at our vocation. This is why I'm a proponent of learning the technical aspects of this trade. It's an effort to show others I'm not just another monkey slinging a brush.
> 
> There does tend to be a distinct divide here between painters and self employed painters, or contractors. And often I sense the painter, or employee, isn't taken that seriously. So I apologize if I am speaking out of turn. We will all continue to do what's in our best interest. Mine happens to be having a color rack around.
> 
> And I am really interested in the color matching instrument. I'm still not sure if I need a tint machine with that.


If you can figure out how to accurately dispense 1/128 of an ounce (~.25ml) you wouldn't need a machine (syringe or measure with a scale based on colorant density). These spectrophometers are best used to determine gloss level of an existing paint and to examine the minute differences between a mixed formula and the sample you are trying to match.

When in my store to do a really good color match I don't just stick a sample in the machine and go with it. First determine the gloss level and choose appropriate product. Second you cut the computer produced formula a small bit, mix it, do a draw down, then compare the two samples with the spectrophometer and dispense the difference.

alternatively those portable devices save the information of whatever they scan so take it back to the paint store and have them mix it there.


----------



## RH

CApainter said:


> Good grief. OK, I'll make this simple. Would teaching color theory and tinting be a value to the painting vocation?





CApainter said:


> I think I may have fell victim to the internet culture of being right. All I'm saying is, as painters we talk about elevating ourselves above the stereotypes directed at our vocation. This is why I'm a proponent of learning the technical aspects of this trade. It's an effort to show others I'm not just another monkey slinging a brush.
> 
> There does tend to be a distinct divide here between painters and self employed painters, or contractors. And often I sense the painter, or employee, isn't taken that seriously. So I apologize if I am speaking out of turn. We will all continue to do what's in our best interest. Mine happens to be having a color rack around.
> 
> And I am really interested in the color matching instrument. I'm still not sure if I need a tint machine with that.


Here’s the thing CA, this isn’t the first time you have fastened onto something you believe in and then doggedly try and convince all the rest of us (with no small amount of condescension thrown in) that your position is not only the correct one, but that if we don’t also go along with it then we are uneducated boobs stumbling around writhing in misery but without understanding why. As for being a victim of the internet culture of being right, if you are implying that I felt that my position was the right one and that you were wrong, well that is indeed rich. 

Now, let _me_ make it simple. As I’ve already stated (twice), if you and others wish to engage in on site tinting because you feel it saves you time and elevates you above the common painter, then fine, please do all the tinting you want. Just understand that not all of us will see the value or necessity to do likewise. In other words, there are always multiple ways to get a job completed and just because you choose to go about doing it one way and I choose another, doesn’t mean either of us is right or wrong, only that we’ve each found a business model that works for us. Well, except that you don’t own and run a business.


----------



## Brushman4

CApainter said:


> Good grief. OK, I'll make this simple. Would teaching color theory and tinting be a value to the painting vocation?


It most certainly would! I can't imagine anyone who wants to make this trade their livelihood not wanting to know how to mix colors.


----------



## Brushman4

RH said:


> Here’s the thing CA, this isn’t the first time you have fastened onto something you believe in and then doggedly try and convince all the rest of us (with no small amount of condescension thrown in) that your position is not only the correct one, but that if we don’t also go along with it then we are uneducated boobs stumbling around writhing in misery but without understanding why. As for being a victim of the internet culture of being right, if you are implying that I felt that my position was the right one and that you were wrong, well that is indeed rich.
> 
> Now, let _me_ make it simple. As I’ve already stated (twice), if you and others wish to engage in on site tinting because you feel it saves you time and elevates you above the common painter, then fine, please do all the tinting you want. Just understand that not all of us will see the value or necessity to do likewise. In other words, there are always multiple ways to get a job completed and just because you choose to go about doing it one way and I choose another, doesn’t mean either of us is right or wrong, only that we’ve each found a business model that works for us. Well, except that you don’t own and run a business.


OK, let me explain how this is a beneficial trait, years ago during a severe winter cold snap, -25 below zero, I was called upon to supervise a crew of fifteen painters to repair, patch, repaint walls, that were damaged in an old 1920's office building in the Loop, the Randolph Tower Buiding.
A pipe burst over a weekend on I believe it was the 23rd floor and caused water damage down to the 10th floor. Now only certain areas on every floor were affected, and some of these tenants only had a small portion of each floor.
Many walls that were damaged were 10 or 12 feet long, and the amount of different colors in these offices, over 13 floors was mind -blowing. I was told to go in and repair and repaint the walls that were damaged with the specific instructions, mix all the colors as close as you can to existing, don't call the shop with a list of 40 different colors you matched to a color deck.
We also had many high-end residential customers who had water damage to a wall or ceiling, and only wanted that area painted as close to possible as what was there previously.
I'm sorry many of you can't recognize that this is an ability all painters should have.


----------



## Haris

http://http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/766/053/409.gif


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Brushman4 said:


> OK, let me explain how this is a beneficial trait, years ago during a severe winter cold snap, -25 below zero, I was called upon to supervise a crew of fifteen painters to repair, patch, repaint walls, that were damaged in an old 1920's office building in the Loop, the Randolph Tower Buiding.
> A pipe burst over a weekend on I believe it was the 23rd floor and caused water damage down to the 10th floor. Now only certain areas on every floor were affected, and some of these tenants only had a small portion of each floor.
> Many walls that were damaged were 10 or 12 feet long, and the amount of different colors in these offices, over 13 floors was mind -blowing. I was told to go in and repair and repaint the walls that were damaged with the specific instructions, mix all the colors as close as you can to existing, don't call the shop with a list of 40 different colors you matched to a color deck.
> We also had many high-end residential customers who had water damage to a wall or ceiling, and only wanted that area painted as close to possible as what was there previously.
> I'm sorry many of you can't recognize that this is an ability all painters should have.


how much time did you save mixing all 40 colors by hand though? I have to imagine pulling out a portable spectrophometer to take a quick reading from each wall (they can save a list of 100 readings or so) then send a list to your shop wold be vastly faster than doing it by hand.

For your high end clients I really believe using the spectrophotometer will give you better and faster results than matching by eye.


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> Hell ,I have never ever tinted anything. That's what I pay the paint store to do.


And tinting paint is how i make my money!


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> You're missing the point of field tinting. It's not used to make quantities of paint. It can be used for correcting off tints, trouble shooting, or matching a preferred color closer than a predetermined fan deck would.
> 
> You don't even need a formula. Once I have the color I need, I provide a sample to my supplier who can develop a formula based on the sample I gave him. He doesn't even need to know what tints I used.
> 
> And again, is tinting and understanding color theory something that should be excluded from a paint training curriculum? I think it would be a mistake not to at least teach the fundamentals of tinting to all apprentices.
> 
> I would also add that in a lot of practical testing for painter positions in government, universities, and other large organizations, tinting is required. I know.


This is interesting to me, knowing how little emphasis is placed on actual tinting training by SW and the box stores. When i trained new store manager recruits for SW i was told specifically NOT to spend much time training on color matching. Only to train on how to run the color eye and the tint machine. They actually didn't want new employees learning how to eye match because they felt eye matching was a waste of time because the color eyes were so perfect! Most of the time! But on those occasions when the color computer doesn't come up with a perfect match, it is very important to have SOME idea on how to eye match.

At Menard's for example, the training regimen is based on a computer training program and schedule, and there is absolutely no course or training whatsoever on eye matching colors. Just a course and hands on training on how to run the color computer. Eye matching is actually strictly forbidden by Mneard's. If the computer can't match a color perfectly they are allowed to do ONE computer adjustment and then it becomes a take it or leave it choice for the customer. If they choose to leave it, then the store gets a credit on that paint from the manufacturer. I'm pretty sure that Lowe's and Home depot have an "unofficial" policy of not doing eye matches. When i worked at Lowe's in the late 90's it was that way.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> Good grief. OK, I'll make this simple. Would teaching color theory and tinting be a value to the painting vocation?


They need to start with training the paint stores!


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> how much time did you save mixing all 40 colors by hand though? I have to imagine pulling out a portable spectrophometer to take a quick reading from each wall (they can save a list of 100 readings or so) then send a list to your shop wold be vastly faster than doing it by hand.
> 
> For your high end clients I really believe using the spectrophotometer will give you better and faster results than matching by eye.


SOMETIMES! Not by any means a 100% thing. The best color eyes can see 10,000 colors and shades. A well trained human eye can distinguish up to 70,000,000 different colors and shades. If you ever get the chance to take a course on this, you will be shown a series of photographs taken of a paint store as they are seen by several different spectrophotometers. Some of the most commonly used ones make that paint store look like a Simpsons episode, due to the loss of some 69,990,000 colors! There are a lot of variables that even the best color eyes cannot see. Don't believe everything that the x-rite rep tells you! He's trying to sell you and keep you sold on HIS product! I've been using an x-rite product for going on twenty years, and believe me they are far, far from being 100% accurate.


----------



## RH

Brushman4 said:


> OK, let me explain how this is a beneficial trait, years ago during a severe winter cold snap, -25 below zero, I was called upon to supervise a crew of fifteen painters to repair, patch, repaint walls, that were damaged in an old 1920's office building in the Loop, the Randolph Tower Buiding.
> A pipe burst over a weekend on I believe it was the 23rd floor and caused water damage down to the 10th floor. Now only certain areas on every floor were affected, and some of these tenants only had a small portion of each floor.
> Many walls that were damaged were 10 or 12 feet long, and the amount of different colors in these offices, over 13 floors was mind -blowing. I was told to go in and repair and repaint the walls that were damaged with the specific instructions, mix all the colors as close as you can to existing, don't call the shop with a list of 40 different colors you matched to a color deck.
> We also had many high-end residential customers who had water damage to a wall or ceiling, and only wanted that area painted as close to possible as what was there previously.
> I'm sorry many of you can't recognize that this is an ability all painters should have.


Fine. I’m glad it came in handy for you. But if that is your example of why it is a necessary skill to possess, then you didn’t sell me on it. Seriously, how many of us of us would ever encounter an extreme situation such as that in our entire professional lifetime (I know - “But if you do... you’ll be prepared.”)? And if we did, many of us would also have no issues getting matches through samples. 

And no need to apologize - it’s quite alright. This common “brush monkey” will be just fine.


----------



## RH

I never knew my dad’s biological father - he died in the flu epidemics when my father was only eight. But I have heard stories about him; he was an architect/contractor that apparently was pretty successful during his relatively short professional career. In fact, when we first moved to the town we now live in, there were three old Shell service stations still standing he’d built (now looong gone). 

However, I have heard stories about him having to not only color his own paints but having to actually make them as well. Of course, back then it was a matter of necessity. I’ve often thought how fortunate (at least in my opinion) that we have progressed to the point that we don’t have to resort to doing any of that anymore - unless you choose to do so. 

I only share the above because I feel it illustrates my opinion on mixing one’s own colors. I think if it is something you find interesting and want to explore and become somewhat proficient in, then go for it. For me however, there are simply other factors in my profession I would rather focus on. Does that make _me_ any less of a professional? Well apparently some of you feel so. And I guess that’s what bugs me here. 

Most painters would agree that the proper and skilled application of our products is what we really get paid for. Anything else is secondary. So if I understand which products to use and under what circumstances, and how to properly apply them to achieve a professional finish, then I am perfectly comfortable with that. But if you also see a value in being able to mix colors on site, and like doing it, then great. But please stop implying that if someone else doesn’t , it somehow makes them less of a professional or someone who doesn’t want to learn and grow professionally. After all, for all _we_ know, you may know how to mix colors but not which end of a brush to hold.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> SOMETIMES! Not by any means a 100% thing. *The best color eyes can see 10,000 colors and shades. *A well trained human eye can distinguish up to 70,000,000 different colors and shades. If you ever get the chance to take a course on this, you will be shown a series of photographs taken of a paint store as they are seen by several different spectrophotometers. Some of the most commonly used ones make that paint store look like a Simpsons episode, due to the loss of some 69,990,000 colors! There are a lot of variables that even the best color eyes cannot see. Don't believe everything that the x-rite rep tells you! He's trying to sell you and keep you sold on HIS product! I've been using an x-rite product for going on twenty years, and believe me they are far, far from being 100% accurate.


Do you have a source for that? I don't care about X-rite vs __blank__ but I do enjoy reading someones phd thesis on the subject. I am just using my current understanding of the subject from undergrad physics when we were measuring laser wavelengths using diffraction gratings.

Anyway most of the time people have me color match something it is a 15 year old piece of their wall which they want me to mix a pint for 'touchups' nline2long:


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Do you have a source for that? I don't care about X-rite vs __blank__ but I do enjoy reading someones phd thesis on the subject.
> 
> Anyway most of the time people have me color match something it is a 15 year old piece of their wall which they want me to mix a pint for 'touchups' nline2long:


The source was an internal document from PPG so i no longer have access to it. It's a pretty well known fact among the paint manufacturers but they have an interest in it not becoming well known among the general public AND the paint retailers. Ask your BM rep about it. He's more likely to be willing to share any documentation with you than anyone.

And i don't have a Phd so no thesis i'm afraid. I did do a paper on high def electrical current once back in the mid 80's. Got an A+ on it too. Now they are finally doing research on it.


----------



## sayn3ver

This is a common argument amongst many trades and training programs. What is taught vs what is the basic skills needed in the real world to be productive for an employer. 

I typically side with the argument it's better to include these topics that the common employer or employee deem somewhat to totally "useless" in addition to the bare minimum skillset mentally. 

It's sad that the value and pride in the why and how is deemed useless and lost today. I feel Craftsman see the value in at least knowing how things used to be done and comparing that to how they are done now. 

Many are right. On site tinting, color matching is viewed the same as semi conductor theory or hell, even ac theory is viewed in the electrical trade....you never use it 99%. 

But I find it hard to believe as someone working in the construction industry that we don't have those who want to learn all aspects of their trade. 

Plenty of employees just do as they are told. They learn the system (cut and roll or spray or whatever they do day in and day out) without much thought as to the why and reasoning. This can be good for employers but leaves you with employees with no troubleshooting skills.

To me there is a separation between a good worker/employee and a true Craftsman. 

Craftsman have knowledge and experience. They may never have to use most of that knowledge to make a living. But the person with the drive to seek those skillets and knowledge despite having possibly little financial return on them is sort of the point. It's the drive and self pride. 

You can have a guy who can cut in with a brush like a ninja but looks a mess, has poor work ethic, and doesn't either value the end product or care about the overall success or failure of a job. They don't really care. 

I think we all know or can recall someone who who we would describe as a Craftsman. What qualities do they possess? 

Color matching in the field may be totally useless to the new construction or commercial guy. But what about the guy who works in historic preservation areas. I have a few towns within minutes where that skill set would be worthy of having. 


It's like finding a good plaster guy in NJ. No not drywall. It's a dying trade or now a "niche". Alot of the old guys are passing away and their kids don't want to follow. Most drywall tapers don't do plaster. Maybe I'm wrong in that assumption. Maybe it's just market forces at work. 

Cost controls,efficiency, and systems are a double edge sword to building better overall trademan. These advances are a necessary evil to stay in business. But they make every trade fragmented and specialized.


----------



## CApainter

RH said:


> Here’s the thing CA, this isn’t the first time you have fastened onto something you believe in and then doggedly try and convince all the rest of us (with no small amount of condescension thrown in) that your position is not only the correct one, but that if we don’t also go along with it then we are uneducated boobs stumbling around writhing in misery but without understanding why. As for being a victim of the internet culture of being right, if you are implying that I felt that my position was the right one and that you were wrong, well that is indeed rich.
> 
> Now, let _me_ make it simple. As I’ve already stated (twice), if you and others wish to engage in on site tinting because you feel it saves you time and elevates you above the common painter, then fine, please do all the tinting you want. Just understand that not all of us will see the value or necessity to do likewise. In other words, there are always multiple ways to get a job completed and just because you choose to go about doing it one way and I choose another, doesn’t mean either of us is right or wrong, only that we’ve each found a business model that works for us. Well, except that you don’t own and run a business.


I appreciate you taking the time to point out my character flaws. I'm one for learning after all. I wasn't implying anything about you. I was honestly admitting that I can get caught up in the internet culture of the need to be right. Just trying to humble myself. 

As far as tinting, I could care less if any of you tint. I'm glad I have a good eye for it. I suppose I got a little defensive when chrisn blew it off with his comment, and frankly, how you dismissed it as a non essential value in the painting field (implied). I just wanted to see if your opinion of tinting was shared by others who care about sharing knowledge to up and comers. Which I feel is important considering the challenges I read about in terms of developing employees, and the challenges of what makes this vocation interesting in an era of tech stimulation.


----------



## Vylum

RH said:


> Here’s the thing CA, this isn’t the first time you have fastened onto something you believe in and then doggedly try and convince all the rest of us (with no small amount of condescension thrown in) that your position is not only the correct one, but that if we don’t also go along with it then we are uneducated boobs stumbling around writhing in misery but without understanding why. As for being a victim of the internet culture of being right, if you are implying that I felt that my position was the right one and that you were wrong, well that is indeed rich.
> 
> Now, let _me_ make it simple. As I’ve already stated (twice), if you and others wish to engage in on site tinting because you feel it saves you time and elevates you above the common painter, then fine, please do all the tinting you want. Just understand that not all of us will see the value or necessity to do likewise. In other words, there are always multiple ways to get a job completed and just because you choose to go about doing it one way and I choose another, doesn’t mean either of us is right or wrong, only that we’ve each found a business model that works for us. Well, except that you don’t own and run a business.


its weird your giving ca sh*t when you took your ball and went home after his first retort to your claim it was useless.


----------



## PACman

Common people! It's Cricket's first day back from vacation! Can't we all just get along?
Being able to tint paint is good.
stores that can't are bad.
being able to fix a paint stores bad is good.
Training people for the worst is good.
thinking good enough is good enough for everyone is bad
Good service means being able to get good color matches, either from a store or doing it yourself.
saving time and labor is good.
some people save time and labor in ways other than what some other people do.
Promar 200 and most SW products cost you time (labor) and that is bad, bad, bad. (oops, went a little too far there.)


----------



## RH

Vylum said:


> its weird your giving ca sh*t when you took your ball and went home after his first retort to your claim it was useless.


Huh?


----------



## RH

CApainter said:


> I appreciate you taking the time to point out my character flaws. I'm one for learning after all. I wasn't implying anything about you. I was honestly admitting that I can get caught up in the internet culture of the need to be right. Just trying to humble myself.
> 
> As far as tinting, I could care less if any of you tint. I'm glad I have a good eye for it. I suppose I got a little defensive when chrisn blew it off with his comment, and frankly, how you dismissed it as a non essential value in the painting field (implied). I just wanted to see if your opinion of tinting was shared by others who care about sharing knowledge to up and comers. Which I feel is important considering the challenges I read about in terms of developing employees, and the challenges of what makes this vocation interesting in an era of tech stimulation.


Fair enough.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter

sayn3ver said:


> But I find it hard to believe as someone working in the construction industry that we don't have those who want to learn all aspects of their trade.


Do you consider yourself a trade painter? An industrial coatings specialist? How about hanging paper/vinyl? Does your trade include plaster, drywall, and texture? How much carpentry and woodworking does your particular niche involve? What about the business end of the job? How many different, valuable skills are there for a "painter" to learn in a lifetime and does anyone here really believe that it's possible to learn them all? I don't think "the trade" is monolithic enough to have a checklist of skills that everyone needs to learn because what skills you need depend on the services that a particular tradesperson or business chooses to offer.

There's no denying that color-matching is a valuable skill; but I think it's a stretch to call it necessary.


----------



## Wolfgang

:yawn:

Ho-hum...

Did I miss something?


----------



## PACman

Wolfgang said:


> :yawn:
> 
> Ho-hum...
> 
> Did I miss something?


not really. The usual train wreck.


----------



## RH

sayn3ver said:


> This is a common argument amongst many trades and training programs. What is taught vs what is the basic skills needed in the real world to be productive for an employer.
> 
> I typically side with the argument it's better to include these topics that the common employer or employee deem somewhat to totally "useless" in addition to the bare minimum skillset mentally.
> 
> It's sad that the value and pride in the why and how is deemed useless and lost today. I feel Craftsman see the value in at least knowing how things used to be done and comparing that to how they are done now.
> 
> Many are right. On site tinting, color matching is viewed the same as semi conductor theory or hell, even ac theory is viewed in the electrical trade....you never use it 99%.
> 
> But I find it hard to believe as someone working in the construction industry that we don't have those who want to learn all aspects of their trade.
> 
> Plenty of employees just do as they are told. They learn the system (cut and roll or spray or whatever they do day in and day out) without much thought as to the why and reasoning. This can be good for employers but leaves you with employees with no troubleshooting skills.
> 
> To me there is a separation between a good worker/employee and a true Craftsman.
> 
> Craftsman have knowledge and experience. They may never have to use most of that knowledge to make a living. But the person with the drive to seek those skillets and knowledge despite having possibly little financial return on them is sort of the point. It's the drive and self pride.
> 
> You can have a guy who can cut in with a brush like a ninja but looks a mess, has poor work ethic, and doesn't either value the end product or care about the overall success or failure of a job. They don't really care.
> 
> I think we all know or can recall someone who who we would describe as a Craftsman. What qualities do they possess?
> 
> Color matching in the field may be totally useless to the new construction or commercial guy. But what about the guy who works in historic preservation areas. I have a few towns within minutes where that skill set would be worthy of having.
> 
> 
> It's like finding a good plaster guy in NJ. No not drywall. It's a dying trade or now a "niche". Alot of the old guys are passing away and their kids don't want to follow. Most drywall tapers don't do plaster. Maybe I'm wrong in that assumption. Maybe it's just market forces at work.
> 
> Cost controls,efficiency, and systems are a double edge sword to building better overall trademan. These advances are a necessary evil to stay in business. But they make every trade fragmented and specialized.


I find the subject of what constitutes "craftsmanship" to be an interesting one. It's likely anyones' defintion would be a somewhat subjective one and I suspect there are historical as well as romatic perspectives involved. 

I have been through quite as few old mansions over time and it certaily boggles the mind at what guys were able to achieve back in their day with no power tools. Block planes, hand sanding, hand saws being the norm; their work certainly is impressive. But I also have to remember that they really didn't have any other options available to them. And how many of those workers back then would have willingly given up those hand tools in favor of what is available today? Conversely, I've heard stories of old timers refusing to use rollers when they first came out. And of course sprayers and their acceptanceis a similar development (with some guys still refusing to use them).

Sort of makes you wonder - in a hundred years from now, in whatever similar trade still exists, will guys be marvelling at the craftsmanship of today's painters ("Can you believe those guys back then had to use brushes? AND they had to be proficient at taping and covering everything up in order to use something called a sprayer! Sheesh!")?


----------



## RH

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> Do you consider yourself a trade painter? An industrial coatings specialist? How about hanging paper/vinyl? Does your trade include plaster, drywall, and texture? How much carpentry and woodworking does your particular niche involve? What about the business end of the job? How many different, valuable skills are there for a "painter" to learn in a lifetime and does anyone here really believe that it's possible to learn them all? I don't think "the trade" is monolithic enough to have a checklist of skills that everyone needs to learn because what skills you need depend on the services that a particular tradesperson or business chooses to offer.
> 
> There's no denying that color-matching is a valuable skill; but I think it's a stretch to call it necessary.


And as was mentioned earlier, if you are involved in renovating historical homes, it could come in quite handy. But I consider that more of a painting niche than a normal trade category.


----------



## RH

Wolfgang said:


> :yawn:
> 
> Ho-hum...
> 
> Did I miss something?


No. Nothing to see here. Go ahead and move along.


----------



## Wolfgang

PACman said:


> not really. The usual train wreck.


After reading through the latest long winded posts, I figured as much.

Used to be I was appreciative of people who could put the facts down in wordy posts to get their point across because it was usually easily understood. Not so much now. Almost like a salesperson who lost the sale because they didn't know when to shut up.


----------



## Brushman4

cocomonkeynuts said:


> how much time did you save mixing all 40 colors by hand though? I have to imagine pulling out a portable spectrophometer to take a quick reading from each wall (they can save a list of 100 readings or so) then send a list to your shop wold be vastly faster than doing it by hand.
> 
> For your high end clients I really believe using the spectrophotometer will give you better and faster results than matching by eye.


I doubt they had a spectrophotometer or could even pronounce it. This job was back in the early 80's and was T&M, how could you give a price to patch and repair 100's of walls over 13 or 14 floors of an old building? It wasn't of being vastly faster, as my labor was being paid for by the building management!


----------



## Brushman4

Wolfgang said:


> After reading through the latest long winded posts, I figured as much.
> 
> Used to be I was appreciative of people who could put the facts down in wordy posts to get their point across because it was usually easily understood. Not so much now. Almost like a salesperson who lost the sale because they didn't know when to shut up.


Just because some of us are sticking to our guns about mixing colors, doesn't make us wordy, long-winded idiots. If you disagree with it being a trait painters should know something about, then just say so!


----------



## RH

Wolfgang said:


> After reading through the latest long winded posts, I figured as much.
> 
> Used to be I was appreciative of people who could put the facts down in wordy posts to get their point across because it was usually easily understood. Not so much now. Almost like a salesperson who lost the sale because they didn't know when to shut up.


Some, if not all of you,will be happy to know I have recognized I have a problem with brevity. To that end, I have signed up for an internet forum etiquette class taught by Futtyos on how to say what you need to say in a post in five thousand words or less. 
Here is a link to the class for anyone else (you know who you are) who feels they also suffer from this affliction:
//http:/brevitycounts://


----------



## Wolfgang

Been mixing and tinting my own finishes for years, when and as needed. If it's cost/time effective to do so, then I considered it.

Is it a trait that painters should know about? I'd say yes. But, who's going to teach them? Trade school? Sure....if you're taking automotive refinishing classes you just might learn about it. Not aware of any 1-2 year residential painting courses anywhere right now, though I may be wrong.

Face it, some people get into the trade because it doesn't take a lot of skill / knowledge to start in and they can develop that skill and knowledge while they're working. Some become adept at it. Some suck. Plain and simple.

Is it a requirement that most employers want you to have? Not really. "Hey! I know how to tint paint!". "Wonderful.....here's another couple bucks an hour". I'm pretty sure that happens all the time. lol


----------



## Wolfgang

Brushman4 said:


> Just because some of us are sticking to our guns about mixing colors, doesn't make us wordy, long-winded idiots. If you disagree with it being a trait painters should know something about, then just say so!


BTW: I didn't call anyone an idiot. But there is an old adage.....something about a shoe I think.:wink:


----------



## PACman

Wolfgang said:


> Been mixing and tinting my own finishes for years, when and as needed. If it's cost/time effective to do so, then I considered it.
> 
> Is it a trait that painters should know about? I'd say yes. But, who's going to teach them? Trade school? Sure....if you're taking automotive refinishing classes you just might learn about it. Not aware of any 1-2 year residential painting courses anywhere right now, though I may be wrong.
> 
> Face it, some people get into the trade because it doesn't take a lot of skill / knowledge to start in and they can develop that skill and knowledge while they're working. Some become adept at it. Some suck. Plain and simple.
> 
> Is it a requirement that most employers want you to have? Not really. "Hey! I know how to tint paint!". "Wonderful.....here's another couple bucks an hour". I'm pretty sure that happens all the time. lol


I think that's an SW hiring practice.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

wolfgang said:


> ...used to be i was appreciative of people who could put the facts down in wordy posts to get their point across because it was usually easily understood...


----------



## CApainter

Just an observation, but where the tint topic seems to have gone off the rails, was when the business minded people in this thread, implied that anyone tinting colors, other than the paint suppliers, was somewhat less informed on best business practices.

But the mis understanding is not understanding that the painter who is prepared to tint a color in the field is typically not doing it in quantities that would seem ridiculous when you have instruments at the paint stores that can do that for you.

It's simply a trouble shooting skill set that I feel is often quicker than even technology.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> Just an observation, but where the tint topic seems to have gone off the rails, was when the business minded people in this thread, implied that anyone tinting colors, other than the paint suppliers, was somewhat less informed on best business practices.
> 
> But the mis understanding is not understanding that the painter who is prepared to tint a color in the field is typically not doing it in quantities that would seem ridiculous when you have instruments at the paint stores that can do that for you.
> 
> It's simply a trouble shooting skill set that I feel is often quicker than even technology.


I didn't! I said the paint store employees needed some training! Tint away i say.


----------



## CApainter

Another observation:

There's no question that a PT mod has a certain amount of influence on members by the shear nature of their authority. So when topics come up that deal with processes, and best practices, and mods participate in those subjects, there's is an inclination among members that the mods offer an opinion based on authority. This may, or may not be the case. I'm not sure to what extent the Admin. requires of a candidate's resume.

This may explain why there is sometimes a sense of contradiction and concern when discussing the importance of trade fundamentals in terms of a training curriculum for example. As long as mods participate in trade discussions, and not just police member behavior, we will continue to look at them as a source of authority on the subject of painting. So when there seems to be something amiss, like lessening the importance of understanding how colors affect paint, someone competent in the rank and file will no doubt question it.


----------



## slinger58

Personally, I wish I was better versed in the art of tinting. As CA and Brushman pointed out, there are circumstances where tinting in the field is the more efficient route. 
Sometimes getting a sample to take to the paint store is next to impossible. A CMU wall comes to mind there.

And anyway, I kinda like it when CA gets a bone in his mouth and won't give it up. He stands by his convictions and knows how to present a good argument. Hell, he'll even write a little short novella to illustrate his point!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfgang

CApainter said:


> Another observation:
> 
> There's no question that a PT mod has a certain amount of influence on members by the shear nature of their authority. So when topics come up that deal with processes, and best practices, and mods participate in those subjects, there's is an inclination among members that the mods offer an opinion based on authority. This may, or may not be the case. I'm not sure to what extent the Admin. requires of a candidate's resume.
> 
> This may explain why there is sometimes a sense of contradiction and concern when discussing the importance of trade fundamentals in terms of a training curriculum for example. As long as mods participate in trade discussions, and not just police member behavior, we will continue to look at them as a source of authority on the subject of painting. So when there seems to be something amiss, like lessening the importance of understanding how colors affect paint, someone competent in the rank and file will know doubt question it.


C'mon CA.....putting this on the backs of the Mods is the biggest load of crap you've posted in quite some time.

There are things that some Mods may be quite adept at, but, be honest with yourself....there are things we aren't so adept at and we admit so. I've never seen one that has acted otherwise.

The Mods have just as much as of a right to post in a thread as any other member. After all, they've all started as members. If someone wants to view them in a different light than that, that is their choice. 

But stop trying to place the blame that a post didn't get received as you thought it should on us. Ain't happening.


----------



## Brushman4

Wolfgang said:


> BTW: I didn't call anyone an idiot. But there is an old adage.....something about a shoe I think.:wink:


Oh, just so you know IUPAT apprenticeships all include color theory and tinting paint. I just have to say that if some people had a brain they'd be dangerous.:wink::wink:


----------



## Wolfgang

Brushman4 said:


> Oh, just so you know IUPAT apprenticeships all include color theory and tinting paint. I just have to say that if some people had a brain they'd be dangerous.:wink::wink:


I may well be.


----------



## RH

Wolfgang said:


> C'mon CA.....putting this on the backs of the Mods is the biggest load of crap you've posted in quite some time.
> 
> There are things that some Mods may be quite adept at, but, be honest with yourself....there are things we aren't so adept at and we admit so. I've never seen one that has acted otherwise.
> 
> The Mods have just as much as of a right to post in a thread as any other member. After all, they've all started as members. If someone wants to view them in a different light than that, that is their choice.
> 
> But stop trying to place the blame that a post didn't get received as you thought it should on us. Ain't happening.


I dunno’ Wolf. I kinda’ like that he recognizes the exalted position we mods have earned and deserve. A little fear can be a good thing. :devil3:


:wink:


----------



## Wolfgang

RH said:


> I dunno’ Wolf. I kinda’ like that he recognizes the exalted position we mods have earned and deserve. A little fear can be a good thing. :devil3:
> 
> 
> :wink:


Exalted???
Earned???
Deserve???

Gotta tell ya that rates right up there with the biggest load of crap too.


Sheesh.


----------



## Vylum

this place is cut and clear good ol boys echo chamber with the mods, they lay it on way too thick in every thread. "like that fish you caught in mable lake in 86 eh karl?!?!" and everyone else just wants to talk about application


----------



## RH

CApainter said:


> Just an observation, but where the tint topic seems to have gone off the rails, was when the business minded people in this thread, implied that anyone tinting colors, other than the paint suppliers, was somewhat less informed on best business practices.
> 
> But the mis understanding is not understanding that the painter who is prepared to tint a color in the field is typically not doing it in quantities that would seem ridiculous when you have instruments at the paint stores that can do that for you.
> 
> It's simply a trouble shooting skill set that I feel is often quicker than even technology.


Don’t believe I ever implied that either. If it floats your boat then go for it.


----------



## RH

Vylum said:


> this place is cut and clear good ol boys echo chamber with the mods, they lay it on way too thick in every thread. "like that fish you caught in mable lake in 86 eh karl?!?!" and everyone else just wants to talk about application


Well, to be fair, we have a couple of good ol’ gals too.


----------



## Wolfgang

Vylum said:


> this place is cut and clear good ol boys echo chamber with the mods, they lay it on way too thick in every thread. "like that fish you caught in mable lake in 86 eh karl?!?!" and everyone else just wants to talk about application


Maybe because some of us have been here since the inception or within a few years thereafter. Give it a few years and you'll be there too. Or not.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Mods are brought on as mods because they have shown they have the people and technical skills required. Period. They're volunteers. Never forget that. I don't think that puts us on any throne or higher tier of any kind. Certainly not regarding knowledge of the painting field.

I would easily be willing to say that well over half of the members of this forum have way more business knowledge and experience than I do. Loads have more technical knowledge than I do. I've never sprayed a dam thing in my life. I think the last time I charged someone to refinish wood was about 10 years ago. I've hung wallpaper once in my life. Hated it.

The day, anyone suggests that we shouldn't be posting in trade related threads is the day I'd log out for the last time.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> Mods are brought on as mods because they have shown they have the people and technical skills required. Period. They're volunteers. Never forget that. I don't think that puts us on any throne or higher tier of any kind. Certainly not regarding knowledge of the painting field.
> 
> I would easily be willing to say that well over half of the members of this forum have way more business knowledge and experience than I do. Loads have more technical knowledge than I do. I've never sprayed a dam thing in my life. I think the last time I charged someone to refinish wood was about 10 years ago. I've hung wallpaper once in my life. Hated it.
> 
> The day, anyone suggests that we shouldn't be posting in trade related threads is the day I'd log out for the last time.



Good grief! Never sprayed a day in your life? How DID you get to be a mod? 

Oh yeah, now I remember. Never mind. :wink:


----------



## slinger58

RH said:


> Here’s the thing CA, this isn’t the first time you have fastened onto something you believe in and then doggedly try and convince all the rest of us (with no small amount of condescension thrown in) that your position is not only the correct one, but that if we don’t also go along with it then we are uneducated boobs stumbling around writhing in misery but without understanding why. As for being a victim of the internet culture of being right, if you are implying that I felt that my position was the right one and that you were wrong, well that is indeed rich.
> 
> Now, let _me_ make it simple. As I’ve already stated (twice), if you and others wish to engage in on site tinting because you feel it saves you time and elevates you above the common painter, then fine, please do all the tinting you want. Just understand that not all of us will see the value or necessity to do likewise. In other words, there are always multiple ways to get a job completed and just because you choose to go about doing it one way and I choose another, doesn’t mean either of us is right or wrong, only that we’ve each found a business model that works for us. Well, except that you don’t own and run a business.




In my opinion, this is where things started to go off the rails. Dan, I like you and respect you, but that was a little harsh. In my few years here at PT, I've never known CA to be condescending or to act as all-knowing. His position as an employee doesn't lessen the value of his opinion. I'd be willing to bet that his technical knowledge of the painting trade is better than 90% of the other PT members, including myself. And since he does more commercial/industrial type work verses residential repaints, his perspective will be different from those of us that only do residential work.

As to the idea of mods being perceived as more of an authority than a regular member, maybe so with a new member. Not so much with those who've been here a while.


----------



## RH

slinger58 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> In my opinion, this is where things started to go off the rails. Dan, I like you and respect you, but that was a little harsh. In my few years here at PT, I've never known CA to be condescending or to act as all-knowing. His position as an employee doesn't lessen the value of his opinion. I'd be willing to bet that his technical knowledge of the painting trade is better than 90% of the other PT members, including myself. And since he does more commercial/industrial type work verses residential repaints, his perspective will be different from those of us that only do residential work.
> 
> As to the idea of mods being perceived as more of an authority than a regular member, maybe so with a new member. Not so much with those who've been here a while.


Yeah maybe it was a little harsh and for that I apologize. 

I too appreciate CA's point of view on things, just as long as his point of views don't start to be held up as a beacon as to what is right for everyone.

Happy now? Or do we all have to join in on a rousing rendition of Kumbaya?:sad:


:wink:


----------



## CApainter

No hard feelings. Blame it on social media. It provokes contradiction, pontification, you name it. No way would we be so argumentative in person. At least I wouldn't. No one would stay around long enough to care.

And I am wholly guilty of being as self righteous as the next person. Unfortunately, the forum platform begs me to read and interpret content in more detail than I would in person, with perhaps the intention of seeking discrepancies. Why do I do that? I don't know but it stimulates my interest in what would otherwise be a boring subject.

That's why when I'm not scrutinizing content, I'm writing stupid stories. Maybe I should go back to poetry. It made me more approachable. Either way, I enjoy my visits here, and frankly, most of you don't realize how much it has helped me.

Love,

CApainter


----------



## RH

Getting this thread back on track; 

I HATE having to spray paint anything oak. Finishing up a large built in oak entertainment/fireplace mantle unit and I am so glad I'm just about done with the thing. 

I also had to do some posts and rails on a staircase but did those by hand. Some may not care for Pro-Classic acrylic enamel but I added a bit of XIM extender to it, put down a decent base of SW Extreme Bonding Primer, used a good brush, and those things ended up looking almost as good as sprayed when I was done. In fact, outside of a fellow painter, I would likely be the only one to even be able to tell they had been done by hand.


----------



## Haris

Being able to tint your own colors is definitely an asset for any painter but seems to be a dying art. I've been a painting contractor for over 18 years now and I've never tried to learn it, didn't have to. Would I like to know how to do it, yes I would you can never have to many tools in your toolbox. But the time it's gonna take for me to learn that skill it's just not cost effective, I would rather take a sample to paint store and get it matched instead of me playing around with tint for hours and never get the right match. Paint stores invest all this money in new computers, tinting machines and lasers, why not let them do their job. If someone has some extra time on their hands or wants to experiment with paint tinting in their free time that's great but for most of us time is a precious commodity and we don't have enough of it to experiment with something that might or might not work.And time is money after all.


----------



## Vylum

Wolfgang said:


> Maybe because some of us have been here since the inception or within a few years thereafter. Give it a few years and you'll be there too. Or not.


ill have to wait to get into my late 50's early 60s first, seems to be the trend


----------



## Brushman4

Haris said:


> Being able to tint your own colors is definitely an asset for any painter but seems to be a dying art. I've been a painting contractor for over 18 years now and I've never tried to learn it, didn't have to. Would I like to know how to do it, yes I would you can never have to many tools in your toolbox. But the time it's gonna take for me to learn that skill it's just not cost effective, I would rather take a sample to paint store and get it matched instead of me playing around with tint for hours and never get the right match. Paint stores invest all this money in new computers, tinting machines and lasers, why not let them do their job. If someone has some extra time on their hands or wants to experiment with paint tinting in their free time that's great but for most of us time is a precious commodity and we don't have enough of it to experiment with something that might or might not work.And time is money after all.


Well thanks for the heads up on wasting my time learning how to tint paint, if I would have known this 40 years ago, I would have become a brain surgeon, minoring in rocket science!


----------



## Haris

Brushman4 said:


> Well thanks for the heads up on wasting my time learning how to tint paint, if I would have known this 40 years ago, I would have become a brain surgeon, minoring in rocket science!


I never said it's a waste of time I said it's a great aset to any painter if they already know how to do it, it's just not cost effective and not a necessity for painting contractors these days. A lot has changed in the last 40 years, if someone told you 3-4 decades ago we'll be using latex paints and waterborne lacquers you probably wouldn't of believed them but we do. Times are changing and we need to adapt.


----------



## chrisn

CApainter said:


> I figured an old timer like your self would have developed that skill set early in your career.
> 
> The Painting contractor I worked with back in the 80's, who was the son of a large union painting contractor in the city of San Francisco in the 40's through the sixties, taught me how to hang wall covering, tint, patch, texture, stain, and faux finish.
> 
> It may just apply to certain regions, but if you claimed to be a painter in my area, you were expected to possess all of the skills mentioned at some level. It would be a shame if our so called efforts to teach the trade to a new generation, excluded this skill set just because it appears as a waste of time to "business professionals" This is a trade after all. Why not provide all of the knowledge we can?
> 
> And for the record, I do pay my supplier to tint most of my paint supply. But having the skill set to make adjustments, or trouble shoot on the spot, gives me confidence and control in my abilities. The ability for a painter to tint his own colors shouldn't be dismissed so readily. Even at a business standpoint.


 That I am but I did not get into this profession till about 1990


----------



## Wolfgang

Probably 80+% of the painters wouldn't/couldn't tint their own paints. If you want to join the union and go through their "trade school" to learn how, that's your choice.

Maybe PAC will chime in on the tint's, the proper tint colors, and measuring skills. I'd be willing to be if you had a color match made and it didn't have the formula on the label, you'd have no idea of the colors and amounts involved.

Is it a good skill to have? Yes. Is it worth your time and money to learn? That would be your choice.


----------



## Wolfgang

Vylum said:


> ill have to wait to get into my late 50's early 60s first, seems to be the trend


Happens to all of us if we live through the younger years.


----------



## PACman

It can be helpful to me if a painter has a rudimentary idea of how to tint a color. With all the changes in lighting available these days some colors can go "off" depending on what kind of light source, and it has only gotten worse since the regulating of incandescent bulbs. It is a big help to have a painter be able to tell me which way the color is off and to have an idea what color needs to be added to compensate. Some colors will go green or red or even yellow depending on what kind of bulbs are being used. Color computers have a pretty basic light source function which is pretty questionable to say the least. A painter that can give me an idea which way to tint can be a big help. Does this happen often? Or is the end customer usually that picky? Not normally, but it does happen.


----------



## PACman

There is a way for painters to be able to tint paint in the field in increments approaching the minuscule particles dispensed by the current tint machines. Unfortunately i developed it and i'm not going to give out that info for free. It's a system i developed to tint stains with consistency far exceeding any other tinting method when i was working in the SW chemical coatings plant in San Diego. But like i said, it isn't free.


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> There is a way for painters to be able to tint paint in the field in increments approaching the minuscule particles dispensed by the current tint machines. Unfortunately i developed it and i'm not going to give out that info for free. It's a system i developed to tint stains with consistency far exceeding any other tinting method when i was working in the SW chemical coatings plant in San Diego. But like i said, it isn't free.


Let's say I'm field matching the color of a split face CMU wall that was tagged. No way to sand blast this thing and it's two hundred feet by eight feet high, with graffiti at only six feet high by fifteen feet in length. 

Obviously I would start with a flat paint (interior or exterior paint, at this point it doesn't really matter). If the color is close from my stock, I'll use some of that. Then I begin with the tints using my eye and a hair drier. (When there's no power, I have used a battery operated hand held fan). Most of the time, I can get the color to match exactly. Especially when you take into consideration the higher area of the wall is typically lighter than the lower portion due to soot and dust. Again, we're trying to maintain the natural architectural intent of this wall.

Once I have a match, my supplier makes the formula and files it. It takes me maybe fifteen minutes to tint the color.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> * ..With all the changes in lighting available these days some colors can go "off" depending on what kind of light source, and it has only gotten worse since the regulating of incandescent bulbs..*.


This is why I keep a diffraction grating handy to show people why CFL's suck and good quality LED's closely resemble the spectrum emitted by an incandescent. stick it over your phone camera or just look through it with your eyes. Pretty easy to spot which are fluorescent and which are LED/incandescent.


----------



## RH

I hate CFLs.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> There is a way for painters to be able to tint paint in the field in increments approaching the minuscule particles dispensed by the current tint machines. Unfortunately i developed it and i'm not going to give out that info for free. It's a system i developed to tint stains with consistency far exceeding any other tinting method when i was working in the SW chemical coatings plant in San Diego. But like i said, it isn't free.


Hmm well there are only so many ways to accurately measure volumetric quantities of a fluid. You could get reasonably accurate results without investing too much $$$ with just a few good quality syringes. Could also be done with a scale if colorant density is known. or very expensive bottletop dispensers designed for laboratory use.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

RH said:


> I hate CFLs.


Even the cheapest LEDs have a much better spectrum than CFL.


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> This is why I keep a diffraction grating handy to show people why CFL's suck and good quality LED's closely resemble the spectrum emitted by an incandescent. stick it over your phone camera or just look through it with your eyes. Pretty easy to spot which are fluorescent and which are LED/incandescent.
> 
> View attachment 96122
> 
> 
> View attachment 96130
> 
> 
> View attachment 96138
> 
> 
> View attachment 96146


pretty rainbows!


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Hmm well there are only so many ways to accurately measure volumetric quantities of a fluid. You could get reasonably accurate results without investing too much $$$ with just a few good quality syringes. Could also be done with a scale if colorant density is known. or very expensive bottletop dispensers designed for laboratory use.


as long as the colorant density is consistent, you really don't need to know what it is to get a repeatable formula.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> *as long as the colorant density is consistent*, you really don't need to know what it is to get a repeatable formula.


Unfortunately that is not a guarantee across two batches of colorant. If I ever get real bored I will post my own measurements.


----------



## CApainter

As long as a painter provides a dry, or wet sample to the supplier, is there any reason to measure in the field? At best, I try to provide a description of the tints I used along with maybe the base of the paint I used. After that, I trust my supplier and his team will perform their magic.

And BTW, I don't think I've ever matched anything close simply with a color chip from a fan deck.


----------



## RH

CApainter said:


> As long as a painter provides a dry, or wet sample to the supplier, is there any reason to measure in the field? At best, I try to provide a description of the tints I used along with maybe the base of the paint I used. After that, I trust my supplier and his team will perform their magic.
> 
> And BTW, I don't think I've ever matched anything close simply with a color chip from a fan deck.


I doubt many of us ever have. Allows a HO to pick out what they think they want (or close) but even then I've had customers end up going with a % version instead of the full formula.

Even worse are those who give you a picture from a magazine showing a room with a certain color and they tell you that is the color they want you to use. :vs_worry:


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

RH said:


> ...
> Even worse are those who give you a picture from a magazine showing a room with a certain color and they tell you that is the color they want you to use... :vs_worry:


I want _*this *_color on my phone from Pinterest :vs_mad:


----------



## RH

I know this has been posted here before but it's still a good one. For the few of you who may never have seen it, it's worth watching to the end.


----------



## lilpaintchic

RH said:


> I know this has been posted here before but it's still a good one. For the few of you who may never have seen it, it's worth watching to the end.
> 
> https://youtu.be/uu1tODovlBQ


ROFLOLOLOLOL!!!! EXACTLY!!!! That's when ya send em to the paint store and tell them to call ya when they've got it figured out. The paint store guys shouldn't have any problem with figuring it out...or recommend a designerina. Whatever.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

lilpaintchic said:


> ROFLOLOLOLOL!!!! EXACTLY!!!! That's when ya send em to the paint store and tell them to call ya when they've got it figured out. The paint store guys shouldn't have any problem with figuring it out...or recommend a designerina. Whatever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ugh lazy painters she already had it figured out!_ A_s you can see, it's practically an apple red. Somewhere between a healthy Winesap and an unripened Jonathan.

That video gives me PTSD.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> pretty rainbows!


CFL has very distinct peaks in the emission spectrum (see my pics) that our brains combine into 'white' but has 'interesting' effects on reflectance. Incandescent are not much better though, they are better at being space heaters than giving off visible light.








*source: https://www.comsol.com/blogs/calculating-the-emission-spectra-from-common-light-sources/


----------



## RH

The movie that’s from is Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House with Cary Grant and Myrna Loy. Pretty good comedy about a couple who buys a house in the country and then proceeds to remodel it. Even funnier are the prices they talk about for the things they are having done.


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Unfortunately that is not a guarantee across two batches of colorant. If I ever get real bored I will post my own measurements.


depends on who's colorant you use!


----------



## lilpaintchic

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Ugh lazy painters she already had it figured out!_ A_s you can see, it's practically an apple red. Somewhere between a healthy Winesap and an unripened Jonathan.
> 
> That video gives me PTSD.


The art of delegation....lol.
For $70 bucks a gallon We'll happily let you in on the fun...we've got other stuff to do.lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> CFL has very distinct peaks in the emission spectrum (see my pics) that our brains combine into 'white' but has 'interesting' effects on reflectance. Incandescent are not much better though, they are better at being space heaters than giving off visible light.
> 
> View attachment 96170
> 
> *source: https://www.comsol.com/blogs/calculating-the-emission-spectra-from-common-light-sources/


Roller coasters! WEEEEEEE!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> depends on who's colorant you use!


Do you have a source for that claim as well (I can't find a sds for cali colorants?)? I know that is not the case with BM colorants. There is always some variation allowed among batches as long as it is within spec. This is true of anything manufactured all the way from M&M's to parts produced for NASA. For Gennex the listed density is a surprisingly wide interval, so much so that you can't[shouldn't] use the SDS for calibration purposes.


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Do you have a source for that claim as well (I can't find a sds for cali colorants?)? I know that is not the case with BM colorants. There is always some variation allowed among batches as long as it is within spec. This is true of anything manufactured all the way from M&M's to parts produced for NASA. For Gennex the listed density is a surprisingly wide interval, so much so that you can't[shouldn't] use the SDS for calibration purposes.


Now why do you suppose all those paint and colorant manufacturers don't do something to control density a little better? Because maybe they know they don't need to waste the money? Tint strength and density are two completely different things. The reason you have to know the density when you calibrate is because by the very definition of "calibrate" you have to have a known standard to calibrate against. The machines pump pump or dispense a known amount of colorant based on the known standard density of a colorant. If there is a variation between the density and the tint strength, it is actually quite small. In other words, the density may be lower, but if the tint strength is modified so it gives the exact same result at the dispensed quantity there will be very little variation with a higher density colorant with which the tint strength has been has been lowered. There really isn't that much variation in real world applications because density and tint strength are usually properly compensated for by the colorant manufacturer. Now, if your colorant is gaining density while in the tint canister and losing solvent through evaporation, or you thin the colorant in the canister, the colorant density to tint strength ratio goes off spec which will create color consistency issues.

Stop listening to people who are trying to "sell" you on a product or service, I.e. Ben Moore and Match-rite. they are correct, but only insofar as it is correct to sell their product to you over someone else's product.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> Now why do you suppose all those paint and colorant manufacturers don't do something to control density a little better? Because maybe they know they don't need to waste the money? Tint strength and density are two completely different things. The reason you have to know the density when you calibrate is because by the very definition of "calibrate" you have to have a known standard to calibrate against. The machines pump pump or dispense a known amount of colorant based on the known standard density of a colorant. If there is a variation between the density and the tint strength, it is actually quite small. In other words, the density may be lower, but if the tint strength is modified so it gives the exact same result at the dispensed quantity there will be very little variation with a higher density colorant with which the tint strength has been has been lowered. There really isn't that much variation in real world applications because density and tint strength are usually properly compensated for by the colorant manufacturer. Now, if your colorant is gaining density while in the tint canister and losing solvent through evaporation, or you thin the colorant in the canister, the colorant density to tint strength ratio goes off spec which will create color consistency issues.
> 
> Stop listening to people who are trying to "sell" you on a product or service, I.e. Ben Moore and Match-rite. they are correct, but only insofar as it is correct to sell their product to you over someone else's product.


No one is pushing me to sell anything. This is my own investigative thoughts and research.
I was specifically asking about measuring volume of a fluid based on a known density which would have real world implications if density is an unknown. I claim that this is the case among different batches of colorant. simple as that.


----------



## CApainter

This has got to be one of the nerdiest arguments Paint Talk ever had! I'm enjoying it!.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> This has got to be one of the nerdiest arguments Paint Talk ever had! I'm enjoying it!.


I'm trying to keep it from being another "does the universe end" thread, but apparently we have a new chemistry nerd on painttalk! LOL!


----------



## PACman

and all I am saying is, that after thirty three years of tinting and working in a chemical coatings plant, which have much, much more stringent color match requirements then the typical paint store, that the pigment density is not as important as you are making it to be. In the perfect world of the internet, getting that kind of density is seen as a goal, but it really isn't a requirement at this time. Especially when you actually see what the allowable fill variation is at some paint plants. (typically, this is fill level control is seen as an unnecessary expense on some lower quality paint lines.) Some gallons can have a significant fill level variation even within the same batch. So once you realize this, the tint density and it's potential variables when taking into account the small percentage of a tinted gallon of paint is pigment becomes less and less of a factor. You also need to take in not only tint strength, but fineness of grind into the equation.

Eventually, most tinting of residential paint will be done with nano-ground solid pigments that are so small they flow like a liquid and can actually suspend in damp air! When that happens, the tint machines that it will use will be accurate down to a few nano particles of pigment. Also at that point, tint machines will have to be sealed against atmospheric humidity variations, as it will effect the rheology properties of the particles.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

I hate it when I drive away from my storage unit and do not relaize that the gate on my truck is not shut until I hear my Festool extractor (the big one) bounce on the ground. Luckily none of the expensive stuff was broken, and replacement parts will not cost too much.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> and all I am saying is, that after thirty three years of tinting and working in a chemical coatings plant, which have much, much more stringent color match requirements then the typical paint store, that the pigment density is not as important as you are making it to be. In the perfect world of the internet, getting that kind of density is seen as a goal, but it really isn't a requirement at this time. Especially when you actually see what the allowable fill variation is at some paint plants. (typically, this is fill level control is seen as an unnecessary expense on some lower quality paint lines.) Some gallons can have a significant fill level variation even within the same batch. So once you realize this, the tint density and it's potential variables when taking into account the small percentage of a tinted gallon of paint is pigment becomes less and less of a factor. You also need to take in not only tint strength, but fineness of grind into the equation.
> 
> Eventually, most tinting of residential paint will be done with nano-ground solid pigments that are so small they flow like a liquid and can actually suspend in damp air! When that happens, the tint machines that it will use will be accurate down to a few nano particles of pigment. Also at that point, tint machines will have to be sealed against atmospheric humidity variations, as it will effect the rheology properties of the particles.


I appreciate the input you provide (really, I'm here to learn too) but that is not really what the discussion was about. Just postulating various ways to *quantify a volume* of colorant dispensed with some degree of accuracy while in the field. One of which is if the density is known value. You can just dispense a certain weight and not use density at all but that is not volume so...


----------



## RH

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I hate it when I drive away from my storage unit and do not relaize that the gate on my truck is not shut until I hear my Festool extractor (the big one) bounce on the ground. Luckily none of the expensive stuff was broken, and replacement parts will not cost too much.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


I would really hate it if something like that happened to me. I love my Festool so much I named him.


----------



## chrisn

RH said:


> I would really hate it if something like that happened to me. I love my Festool so much I named him.[/QUOTE]
> 
> really? what?(name)


----------



## slinger58

chrisn said:


> RH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would really hate it if something like that happened to me. I love my Festool so much I named him.[/QUOTE]
> 
> really? what?(name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing "Festus", like in "Gunsmoke".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## lilpaintchic

PACman said:


> I'm trying to keep it from being another "does the universe end" thread, but apparently we have a new chemistry nerd on painttalk! LOL!


Unbreakable force vs. Immovable object.
Or something like that,lol. 
Popcorn anyone?
Pac, I think you've made a friend!!lol 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haris

https://media.giphy.com/media/gl0mkIZOW6Nwc/giphy.gif


----------



## lilpaintchic

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I hate it when I drive away from my storage unit and do not relaize that the gate on my truck is not shut until I hear my Festool extractor (the big one) bounce on the ground. Luckily none of the expensive stuff was broken, and replacement parts will not cost too much.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Ohhhhh....that would really suck...glad you can fix it. I might shed a half a tear if I did that.lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Hmm well there are only so many ways to accurately measure volumetric quantities of a fluid. You could get reasonably accurate results without investing too much $$$ with just a few good quality syringes. Could also be done with a scale if colorant density is known. or very expensive bottletop dispensers designed for laboratory use.


Or if your good, just eyeball it!:biggrin:


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

lilpaintchic said:


> Ohhhhh....that would really suck...glad you can fix it. I might shed a half a tear if I did that.lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah, it was a terrible way to start my day. But, it was the big black piece that the hose is stored in when not in use, the piece you wrap the electical cord around and one of the locking clamps. All easy to fix, and a lot cheaper than buying a new one...which I would have to do....I cannot function without my Festools!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

I hate when I am trying to fit in the last of the exterior work of the season and it rains for three solid days, and the carpenters are moving at a snails pace putting up the exterior window trim....I might be painting in the snow 

Well, I least I got some time to work on my own living room.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> Yeah, it was a terrible way to start my day. But, it was the big black piece that the hose is stored in when not in use, the piece you wrap the electical cord around and one of the locking clamps. All easy to fix, and a lot cheaper than buying a new one...which I would have to do....I cannot function without my Festools!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


I feel ya there for sure. Fortunately, though we try hard to protect our investments, spit happens sometimes. Glad to know that they can take some unintended abuse and still come out on top!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> I'm trying to keep it from being another "does the universe end" thread, but apparently we have a new chemistry nerd on painttalk! LOL!


By the way, does the universe ever end?


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> By the way, does the universe ever end?


actually, with the conclusion of some recent experiments performed with the large Hadron collider, scientists have found that perfect symmetry exists between all energy and matter with all dark energy and dark matter. Nothing in their 20 years of experimentation has shown any amount of asymmetry. Amazing isn't it! ( in basic layman terms, that means that the universe should not exist AT ALL! Cool huh? I guess Heisenberg was half right! LOL!).


----------



## getrex

Which rules out the big bang theory...


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

getrex said:


> Which rules out the big bang theory...


Hubble would like a word with you


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter

Stuff-n-things said:


> Tell Me More... Tell Me More.... Like Did He Have A Car????


This is the weirdest spam account I've ever seen.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> This is the weirdest spam account I've ever seen.


Troll...a greasy one! Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

getrex said:


> Which rules out the big bang theory...


It's a huge hit for CBS!


----------



## PACman

getrex said:


> Which rules out the big bang theory...


Yes it does, because by proving super-symmetry they have proven that there would have been no excess mass to be left behind to create the mass of the universe. Because of super-symmetry, the big bang SHOULD have been just that, a big energy release. But no left over matter to create planets.....or US! 

Which plays into the whole "are we really here, or are we just an imagination of a consciousness that exists only in an energy state" Train of thought. In other words, the philosophers may be correct!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> Yes it does, because by proving super-symmetry they have proven that there would have been no excess mass to be left behind to create the mass of the universe. Because of super-symmetry, the big bang SHOULD have been just that, a big energy release. But no left over matter to create planets.....or US!
> 
> Which plays into the whole "are we really here, or are we just an imagination of a consciousness that exists only in an energy state" Train of thought. In other words, the philosophers may be correct!


Off topic again but can you point us to the paper you are citing as proof of super symmetry? That would be *big *news in the physics world and I can't find anything nor have I heard anything from the physics department on campus.


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Off topic again but can you point us to the paper you are citing as proof of super symmetry? That would be *big *news in the physics world and I can't find anything nor have I heard anything from the physics department on campus.


It was just announced thursday morning. They are continuing their experiments because the prevailing theory is that there HAS to be an asymmetrical Dark matter/mass to matter/mass ratio. So the are going to continue to throw billions of $$$$ into it. Because there simply CANNOT be any other way!


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Off topic again but can you point us to the paper you are citing as proof of super symmetry? That would be *big *news in the physics world and I can't find anything nor have I heard anything from the physics department on campus.


Maybe you need a new physics dept?
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme...er-experiment-suggest-universe-shouldnt-exist


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Thanks for linking honestly i could not find it.


PACman said:


> Maybe you need a new physics dept?
> https://www.extremetech.com/extreme...er-experiment-suggest-universe-shouldnt-exist


Hmm or maybe its just a sensationalized headline from extremetech.



> *A parts-per-billion measurement of the antiproton magnetic moment**“*
> An asymmetry must exist here somewhere but we simply do not understand where the difference is.”


https://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v550/n7676/full/nature24048.html


----------



## lilpaintchic

PACman said:


> Yes it does, because by proving super-symmetry they have proven that there would have been no excess mass to be left behind to create the mass of the universe. Because of super-symmetry, the big bang SHOULD have been just that, a big energy release. But no left over matter to create planets.....or US!
> 
> Which plays into the whole "are we really here, or are we just an imagination of a consciousness that exists only in an energy state" Train of thought. In other words, the philosophers may be correct!


Gen 1:1. My paper is older than yours. no, I'm not opening THAT debate here, I just found it humorous (and true).

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> Yes it does, because by proving super-symmetry they have proven that there would have been no excess mass to be left behind to create the mass of the universe. Because of super-symmetry, the big bang SHOULD have been just that, a big energy release. But no left over matter to create planets.....or US!
> 
> *Which plays into the whole "are we really here, or are we just an imagination of a consciousness that exists only in an energy state"* Train of thought. In other words, the philosophers may be correct!


Either way, we exist. And in terms of physics, as we understand it, a bench mark has been put in place and will be adjusted as needed. We did that. Human Beings. We should be proud of ourselves.

Represent the Human Race in this extraterrestrial hood.


----------



## Brushman4

CApainter said:


> Either way, we exist. And in terms of physics, as we understand it, a bench mark has been put in place and will be adjusted as needed. We did that. Human Beings. We should be proud of ourselves.
> 
> Represent the Human Race in this extraterrestrial hood.


We exist, but in what context? Are we just a little erector set or ant colony some hyper-advanced society is manipulating?


----------



## CApainter

Brushman4 said:


> We exist, but in what context? Are we just a little erector set or ant colony some hyper-advanced society is manipulating?


Whether we're the only home standing in this galactic blight, or we're the consciousness of an alien hoarder, our purpose should be the task at hand. Caring for our planet, caring for our planet's species, and continued exploration of the universe.


----------



## RH

If you really want to go at this subject again, perhaps a thread about should be opened in the off topic sub forum. Though the subject matter of “I Hate When...” tends to be far ranged, several recent discussions have veered pretty far from the original intent of the thread.


----------



## Brushman4

RH said:


> If you really want to go at this subject again, perhaps a thread about should be opened in the off topic sub forum. Though the subject matter of “I Hate When...” tends to be far ranged, several recent discussions have veered pretty far from the original intent of the thread.


RH, it just shows the compelling nature of this subject!


----------



## RH

Brushman4 said:


> RH, it just shows the compelling nature of this subject!


Well, it is that. Seems CA had a thread about this already. Maybe just take it back to there.


----------



## CApainter

RH said:


> Well, it is that. Seems CA had a thread about this already. Maybe just take it back to there.


I'm not nearly clever enough to generate a thread on such a lofty subject. I think it was Brushman4's thread.


----------



## getrex

I hate when the mods side track a good derail... 

I think we are all a figment of PAC's imagination. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

getrex said:


> I hate when the mods side track a good derail...
> 
> I think we are all a figment of PAC's imagination.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hate is far too important to stand neglected and get derailed. Gotta stay on task.


----------



## PACman

getrex said:


> I hate when the mods side track a good derail...
> 
> I think we are all a figment of PAC's imagination.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


apparently everything is a figment of my imagination!


----------



## PACman

I hate when my butt sticks to the hand rail at Burger King when i am ordering because the maintenance painter decided that 4 hours in 95% relative humidity was long enough for a high solids alkyd to dry hard enough to well... be on a hand rail at an open Burger King! I bet he loaded it up with "paint thinner" to make it dry faster too!


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> Hate is far too important to stand neglected and get derailed. Gotta stay on task.


Oh, by all means... hate away. :smile:


----------



## Wildbill7145

RH said:


> Oh, by all means... hate away. :smile:


Ok, I hate the fact that the snow plows are now working the roads about an hour east of us. Actually, I don't hate that they're doing this but rather the reason for doing so.

It's not even November yet. :vs_mad:


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> Ok, I hate the fact that the snow plows are now working the roads about an hour east of us. Actually, I don't hate that they're doing this but rather the reason for doing so.
> 
> It's not even November yet. :vs_mad:


Better you than us. Actually, I like it when it snows - but that’s only because it’s relatively rare that it does so here.


----------



## getrex

I hope the cold weather lightens up for a bit so I can install new insulation in my crawl space. My living room and kitchen are cold!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic

I hate when I go to my bosses house to paint the mudroom and discover that none of the existing paint is bonded. It was an addition to the house some time in the 30's, shake siding, several double hung (and fully functioning) windows, bead board on the lid....blah blah blah. It's all oil (yes, the dreaded l word) Somebody painted it with a really crappy coat of latex semigloss who knows when. And I gotta sand it all off. Bummer.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> I hate when my butt sticks to the hand rail at Burger King when i am ordering because the maintenance painter decided that 4 hours in 95% relative humidity was long enough for a high solids alkyd to dry hard enough to well... be on a hand rail at an open Burger King! I bet he loaded it up with "paint thinner" to make it dry faster too!


What no Japan Drier?:devil3:


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> What no Japan Drier?:devil3:


are you kidding me? People around here have no idea what japan drier is! Plus it is technically illegal to add to alkyd paint. Not illegal to sell it, just illegal to use. But in reality, ain't no one ever going to find out if you DO use it!


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> are you kidding me? People around here have no idea what japan drier is! Plus it is technically illegal to add to alkyd paint. Not illegal to sell it, just illegal to use. But in reality, ain't no one ever going to find out if you DO use it!


Will the Paint Police come out and bust me?


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> Will the Paint Police come out and bust me?


If there were a paint police! There is literally almost no field enforcement. Except California.


----------



## CApainter

I had to refer to Wikipedia to find out what Japan Drier (or siccatives) really are.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> I had to refer to Wikipedia to find out what Japan Drier (or siccatives) really are.


Yeah they're like bad voodoo in California mon.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> If there were a paint police! There is literally almost no field enforcement. Except California.


Here in Oregon we have contractor police (Construction Contractors Board). They even set up sting operations to catch unlicensed and uninsured ones. Play by the rules and operate legitimately and you have nothing to worry about. I was randomly checked on a job by them last spring. The inspector was a pretty neat guy and we spent a pleasant thirty minutes shooting the poo.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter

I hate when I go to put down a second coat of poly and this is waiting across the entire door and side/transom lights.


----------



## slinger58

Bugs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter

Yup.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> Yup.


Oooohhhh....im with ya. I hate that.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco

PACman said:


> are you kidding me? People around here have no idea what japan drier is! Plus it is technically illegal to add to alkyd paint. Not illegal to sell it, just illegal to use. But in reality, ain't no one ever going to find out if you DO use it!


illegal? Wow. I just lacquer thinner to help my oil dry quicker, anyway


----------



## CApainter

Woodco said:


> illegal? Wow. I just lacquer thinner to help my oil dry quicker, anyway


Japan Drier (siccative) involves a whole different chemistry with catalyzing oxidizers rather than merely coalescing via solvent evaporation.


----------



## Brushman4

RH said:


> Here in Oregon we have contractor police (Construction Contractors Board). They even set up sting operations to catch unlicensed and uninsured ones. Play by the rules and operate legitimately and you have nothing to worry about. I was randomly checked on a job by them last spring. The inspector was a pretty neat guy and we spent a pleasant thirty minutes shooting the poo.


Did he ask (question you) if you've ever used Japan Drier?


----------



## PACman

Woodco said:


> illegal? Wow. I just lacquer thinner to help my oil dry quicker, anyway


Yes in states with VOC restrictions it is technically illegal to put ANY additive not listed on the label as being VOC compliant by the manufacturer in any paint or coating that is voc restricted. The main exception is typical water based architectural paints, such as standard house paints and such. There are some industrial "water borne" coatings that cannot have anything added to them as well, as they use acetone and other voc exempt solvents as thinners. Those would be listed by the manufacturer and would have an "as used" reducer quantity listed on the can or data sheet. The whole idea is that the manufacturer must label the can with a total voc limit "as used", and any thinners or other additives such as hardeners or catalyst must be accounted for in that "as used" total. Japan driers are not typically included in that total "as used" voc and are not included as part of the manufacturers total listed voc level for that coating, therefore they are technically illegal to use in voc restricted areas. At least that is what the book says. Whether your voc "area" actually HAS any enforcement by anyone how KNOWS this is in the book is extremely unlikely.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> Japan Drier (siccative) involves a whole different chemistry with catalyzing oxidizers rather than merely coalescing via solvent evaporation.


But solvent evaporation is not why it is not voc compliant. It is the "additive" stipulation in the voc laws which cause it to be non-voc compliant. That and the metal oxide content in it, which isn't really regulated other than the old japan driers which had lead and mercury in them.

For example, it is illegal to pee in a stream or a lake according to EPA regulations. Most people are completely unaware of this. The law regarding waterways is very vague in that it says you cannot put ANYTHING in a waterway that wasn't there already. So technically you could be arrested for even peeing or spitting in a lake or river.


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> Did he ask (question you) if you've ever used Japan Drier?


I would doubt that the inspector had ever heard of japan drier or at the very least had a clue it's use was restricted in certain areas. I've talked to people with masters degrees in environmental management that didn't know 1/4 of the voc restrictions. It's a farce and a government shake-down used to generate income to maintain the EPA.


----------



## Woodco

CApainter said:


> Japan Drier (siccative) involves a whole different chemistry with catalyzing oxidizers rather than merely coalescing via solvent evaporation.


How big of a difference have you found between Japan drier and Lacquer thinner/acetone added to oil?

I've found lacquer thinner to work a little better, but I've only used JD a few times.


----------



## CApainter

Woodco said:


> How big of a difference have you found between Japan drier and Lacquer thinner/acetone added to oil?
> 
> I've found lacquer thinner to work a little better, but I've only used JD a few times.


Most of the solvent borne epoxy coatings I use will recommend an accelerator. Generally, I am not using ketones to speed up film formation.


----------



## RH

Brushman4 said:


> Did he ask (question you) if you've ever used Japan Drier?


Question me hell! He threw me up against a wall and frisked me to see if I had it on me! :surprise:


----------



## Brushman4

RH said:


> Question me hell! He threw me up against a wall and frisked me to see if I had it on me! :surprise:


Well, I'm guessing the paint police really do exist in Oregon:smile:


----------



## getrex

You should have charged him the going 'escort' rate. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

I had a woman tell me my "little weenie rollers thingys are cute!" today.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> I had a woman tell me my "little weenie rollers thingys are cute!" today.


which ones do you carry?


----------



## slinger58

PACman said:


> I had a woman tell me my "little weenie rollers thingys are cute!" today.




And what did you say?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco

slinger58 said:


> And what did you say?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, he better have mentioned his caulk.... gun.


----------



## PACman

slinger58 said:


> And what did you say?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I told her i had some 18"x3/4" if she needed one, of course.


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> which ones do you carry?


Purdy and whizz. And cheap generic imports because that what the painting contractors use.


----------



## getrex

So she liked your caulk gun and little wizz rollers...

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

Just got a call from "your gas company". Spent ten minutes with them looking for my gas rate. They went out of their way to sound legit. They knew my bill paperwork to a "T". After a few minutes she said "all i need is your account number to make this change"........Not falling for it! I have it in writing from PUCO (Public Utilities Commission of Ohio) that ANY legitimate company will already have my account number and will NOT have to ask for it! EVER! It was a frickin' SCAM! And a very well designed and executed scam at that! If i hadn't already ALMOST fallen for it and contacted PUCO i certainly would have been fooled! I can't imagine how many older people these companies are fooling! 

Check with your state's utility commission on their website and see if it is the same in your state! Any company that is legitimately contracted by any utility will already have your account number! They can and may ask for an address and phone number to update or check their records, but they will NOT ask for your account number. At least in Ohio. The scammers are working off of a data base from the public records, and your account number is NOT part of the public record. That's why they ask for it. Then they ask you a question to which you answer "yes" and use that sound bite to "approve" their contract, which is very sketchy. Basically, according to PUCO, your rate will be low for a period of time but is not "locked in" and it will go up considerably within a few months. Plus they hide a monthly fee for their service in their billing, which compensates them for the difference in the rate, until your rate goes up at which point they will so graciously "wave" your monthly fee.

And they've called 6 times since i frickin' hung up on them!


----------



## getrex

Fake news. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

this a.m. i am in Meijer (a midwest super market chain similar to walmart) looking at pecan pies because i was elected to bring a pie for Thanksgiving. Just checking the price as i won't be buying one for a week or so. So i go to the self check-out lane to buy the few items i have, and the little coupon printer they have spit out a $1.00 off coupon for their pies! I've NEVER bought a pie there before! How in the f*ck do they do that? I put in my debt card to pay and it spits out a coupon for something i JUST picked up a looked at! Do they have elves that sit around watching people all day just to tell the computer to print out a specific coupon? The coupons they print out are not random, they base them on your buying preferences based on what you have purchased in the past with that particular card. And i have NEVER bought a pie from them!

1984 man, 1984!


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> this a.m. i am in Meijer (a midwest super market chain similar to walmart) looking at pecan pies because i was elected to bring a pie for Thanksgiving. Just checking the price as i won't be buying one for a week or so. So i go to the self check-out lane to buy the few items i have, and the little coupon printer they have spit out a $1.00 off coupon for their pies! I've NEVER bought a pie there before! How in the f*ck do they do that? I put in my debt card to pay and it spits out a coupon for something i JUST picked up a looked at! Do they have elves that sit around watching people all day just to tell the computer to print out a specific coupon? The coupons they print out are not random, they base them on your buying preferences based on what you have purchased in the past with that particular card. And i have NEVER bought a pie from them!
> 
> 1984 man, 1984!


It looks like they may have gotten inside your brain, man!:vs_shocked:


----------



## Wildbill7145

Not sure why you'd hate that. You just got a $1 coupon for a pie you're gonna buy this week. I'd think that was a win.

Think of all the potentially embarrassing coupons it could have spit out at you.


----------



## getrex

They have cameras and AI that interprets what you are doing. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

getrex said:


> They have cameras and AI that interprets what you are doing.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


That's what scares me! Like the time i put a sandwich in a ziploc bag at my house and when i got back online there were ziploc adds all over my screen! HOW? Are they in my frickin house man?


----------



## RH

It works. Been buying kitten food from Petco for our new beastie and I get a coupon in the mail for $4 off. Went and bought another bag and used the savings to help pay for a new bed for him. Yes, I am a pawn of Big Brother.


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> That's what scares me! Like the time i put a sandwich in a ziploc bag at my house and when i got back online there were ziploc adds all over my screen! HOW? Are they in my frickin house man?


No, there in your frickin brain dude.


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> No, there in your frickin brain dude.


There's no room in there for anyone else! They have their own facebook group!


----------



## lilpaintchic

Yup. They're watching you 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

As they should be!


----------



## PACman

Today i was in there looking at the steaks, thinking as hard as i could "i need a free steak, i need a free steak" and no coupon. Didn't work for free beer either.


----------



## lilpaintchic

PACman said:


> Today i was in there looking at the steaks, thinking as hard as i could "i need a free steak, i need a free steak" and no coupon. Didn't work for free beer either.


Did you get a tampon coupon instead? Lol
It drives me nuts to buy all the stuff I normally buy and then get a coupon for baby food or something completely unrelated to ANYTHING I've ever purchased. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

lilpaintchic said:


> Did you get a tampon coupon instead? Lol
> It drives me nuts to buy all the stuff I normally buy and then get a coupon for baby food or something completely unrelated to ANYTHING I've ever purchased.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Like when i get a coupon for plus size lingeri......never mind.:devil3:


----------



## Wolfgang

PACman said:


> Like when i get a coupon for plus size lingeri......never mind.:devil3:


It doesn't fit you?


----------



## PACman

I just got a text from the 202 area code asking if i was able to "help" with interior painting in Ohio. Anyone in DC desperate for work?


----------



## RH

I hate when things in our trade are depicted as being absolutes. My experience has taught me that there aren't any such things - well, other than PAC hating all things SW.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> I hate when things in our trade are depicted as being absolutes. My experience has taught me that there aren't any such things - well, other than PAC hating all things SW.


But that isn't true! P&L is an SW owned company. And i don't "hate" Purdy brushes, another SW company. And some of their chemical coatings and industrial lines are top notch. Just don't like their marketing and their "scientology" way of doing things.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> But that isn't true! P&L is an SW owned company. And i don't "hate" Purdy brushes, another SW company. And some of their chemical coatings and industrial lines are top notch. Just don't like their marketing and their "scientology" way of doing things.


Well, I guess that just proves my point. :devil3:


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Spent 2 hours with a customer explaining the difference between arcyrlic paint and enamel. Her painter, had spec'd semi-gloss enamel (but not oil!) for bathroom ceiling, satin trim, eggshell walls all using a brush! 

Ended up leaving her with Aura instead. Hope her painter can handle the fast dry time.


----------



## Woodco

The term enamel can be applied to any paint that is harder, shinier and higher quality. That can be acrylic. I dont use the term myself, but I've heard many painters refer to whatever trim paint they were using as 'enamel.'

I've had bosses hand me semigloss superspec for trim 'enamel.'

Why did you sell them Aura rather than Advance, or cabinet coat?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

PACman said:


> I just got a text from the 202 area code asking if i was able to "help" with interior painting in Ohio. Anyone in DC desperate for work?


A few months back I got a request for an estimate in England. This has happened to me several times. HOs do not spend the few seconds to read me website to realize I am not in Glouscester, England.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> A few months back I got a request for an estimate in England. This has happened to me several times. HOs do not spend the few seconds to read me website to realize I am not in Glouscester, England.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Road trip!


----------



## RH

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> A few months back I got a request for an estimate in England. This has happened to me several times. HOs do not spend the few seconds to read me website to realize I am not in Glouscester, England.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


That would be a hell of a travel time add on.


----------



## PACman

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> A few months back I got a request for an estimate in England. This has happened to me several times. HOs do not spend the few seconds to read me website to realize I am not in Glouscester, England.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Should have forwarded it to that pete the painter guy in chicago! I hear he works everywhere!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Woodco said:


> The term enamel can be applied to any paint that is harder, shinier and higher quality. That can be acrylic. I dont use the term myself, but I've heard many painters refer to whatever trim paint they were using as 'enamel.'
> 
> I've had bosses hand me semigloss *superspec for trim 'enamel.'*
> 
> Why did you sell them Aura rather than Advance, or cabinet coat?


Yes especially in older products from BM you see the term 'enamel' in many wall paints, just a marketing buzz word. In the end I got the feeling this painter is just a family friend (I was dealing with the HO and not the painter) and I think Aura, with a wooster microplush roller, will more user friendly and quicker return to service despite the fast dry time. I have no experience with CC on a ceiling maybe that would have been an OK choice.


----------



## slinger58

I hate when the closed captioning gets out of sync with the movie I'm watching.

Getting old and hard of hearing is hell.


----------



## getrex

What?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

:wheelchair::wheelchair::wheelchair::wheelchair: What?!?!


----------



## Wildbill7145

What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????
(No emoticon for I just peed myself a little.)


----------



## PACman

I hate when someone starts a new "what's the best ---- paint?" thread and the mods close it before i get to answer. Spoil sports!


----------



## lilpaintchic

Wildbill7145 said:


> What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????
> (No emoticon for I just peed myself a little.)




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58

You youngsters keep laughing, this sh!t'll happen to you someday.......if you're lucky. :biggrin:


----------



## lilpaintchic

slinger58 said:


> You youngsters keep laughing, this sh!t'll happen to you someday.......if you're lucky.


Lol. What?!? I found emojis for ya! come on...those were good ones.lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> I hate when someone starts a new "what's the best ---- paint?" thread and the mods close it before i get to answer. Spoil sports!


Only if the OP appears to be a DIYer. Or if it’s someone asking how pros feel about Behr.:vs_shocked:


----------



## slinger58

lilpaintchic said:


> Lol. What?!? I found emojis for ya! come on...those were good ones.lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You being a mod, you'll probably have that handicapped emoji permanently affixed to my screen name next time I look. I know how you young whippersnappers are!:vs_mad:


----------



## Woodco

I hate it when I do a bunch of research for a specific wallpaper job, show up to the site, and there's holes in the wall and wires electricians need to fish. Then they cancel the job cuz its gonna take too long...


----------



## lilpaintchic

slinger58 said:


> You being a mod, you'll probably have that handicapped emoji permanently affixed to my screen name next time I look. I know how you young whippersnappers are!:vs_mad:


Lololol....can we call it an early Christmas present? I'll send ya some peas and oatmeal to go with it...lol just don't mix the two.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> Only if the OP appears to be a DIYer. Or if it’s someone asking how pros feel about Behr.:vs_shocked:


I'm just trying to be helpful!

And you know most of them are SW trolls don't you?


----------



## Brushman4

lilpaintchic said:


> Lololol....can we call it an early Christmas present? I'll send ya some peas and oatmeal to go with it...lol just don't mix the two.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What no prunes?


----------



## lilpaintchic

Brushman4 said:


> What no prunes?


Depends....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

lilpaintchic said:


> Depends....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If you eat a lot of prunes, you may need them! https://www.depend.com/en-us/?WT.mc...ferralCode=DEP-GENENU-PA-ORG-201542&WT.srch=1


----------



## PACman

Ok here's me prune story for your Thanksgiving entertainment! Had a room mate in Cali that was quite constipated. Someone told him to drink some prune juice and it would clear him out. Well he decides "some" prune juice would be an entire 64oz bottle all at one time. He sits around all evening and nothing happens. So he says "that prune juice crap is bs!" and goes to bed. Around 2 am i hear the nastiest sounds imaginable coming from his bathroom! FOR 3 HOURS STRAIGHT! He must have flushed 20 times! I get up around 6 or so and he comes walking out of his side of the apartment with this "holy %hit"look on his face. I didn't know a human could hold that much!

Oh yeah, in keeping with the reason for the post, I HATE THAT 5HIT!


----------



## lilpaintchic

Brushman4 said:


> If you eat a lot of prunes, you may need them! https://www.depend.com/en-us/?WT.mc...ferralCode=DEP-GENENU-PA-ORG-201542&WT.srch=1


LOLOLOL 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymschu

PACman said:


> Ok here's me prune story for your Thanksgiving entertainment! Had a room mate in Cali that was quite constipated. Someone told him to drink some prune juice and it would clear him out. Well he decides "some" prune juice would be an entire 64oz bottle all at one time. He sits around all evening and nothing happens. So he says "that prune juice crap is bs!" and goes to bed. Around 2 am i hear the nastiest sounds imaginable coming from his bathroom! FOR 3 HOURS STRAIGHT! He must have flushed 20 times! I get up around 6 or so and he comes walking out of his side of the apartment with this "holy %hit"look on his face. I didn't know a human could hold that much!
> 
> Oh yeah, in keeping with the reason for the post, I HATE THAT 5HIT!


I was going to post something like, "I hate when I come to this thread and PACman hasn't showed up with one of his stellar stories or timely quips." 

Guess I shouldn't have worried one bit about that.........:vs_laugh:


----------



## PACman

Gymschu said:


> I was going to post something like, "I hate when I come to this thread and PACman hasn't showed up with one of his stellar stories or timely quips."
> 
> Guess I shouldn't have worried one bit about that.........:vs_laugh:


I got a million stories. Comes from having an excellent memory. I've been told i should write a book. Actually was told that by a college professor.


----------



## Gymschu

PACman said:


> I got a million stories. Comes from having an excellent memory. I've been told i should write a book. Actually was told that by a college professor.


Chapter ONE-- My Lifelong Love Affair with Sherwin-Williams

It was a dark and stormy night.........


----------



## Brushman4

Gymschu said:


> Chapter ONE-- My Lifelong Love Affair with Sherwin-Williams
> 
> It was a dark and stormy night.........


So you're saying deep down, PAC secretly loves S-W?


----------



## getrex

He could he a non-binary trans-paint dealer.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

getrex said:


> He could he a non-binary trans-paint dealer.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Very interesting.....


----------



## PACman

"So this color I'm getting, is it more of a peach or an apricot?" WHAT THE HELL!!!!!! There's a difference? 

50/50. I went with apricot.

"good because i don't want it to be too peachy"!

what in the..........


----------



## PACman

went to Lowe's this morning to kill some time before Taco Bell opened for breakfast. Looked at some of their brushes. Saw the Blue Hawk 2 1/2" angled. Ouch. Nasty. Hairs not trimmed worth a crap, no taper at all.....the usual crappy brush. Then i saw the price! Double ouch! $8.98. Sounds cheap. My E&J I brush is 10 times the quality at $1.00 more, so i decided to buy one to show to my customers. Nothing like a stimulating visual to sell a better brush. 

Went to check out......no lights on at the registers. No lights on anywhere to tell you were to check out. Went to the customer service desk near the entrance. They said they could check me out at the contractors desk at the far end of the store.

"Keep the ****ing brush then! I sure don't need it if it's going to be such a pain to pay for it!"

I'm pretty sure i'm banned again. Double secret probation at least.


----------



## Wildbill7145

So, you are one of 'those' customers... Interesting.


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> went to Lowe's this morning to kill some time before Taco Bell opened for breakfast. Looked at some of their brushes. Saw the Blue Hawk 2 1/2" angled. Ouch. Nasty. Hairs not trimmed worth a crap, no taper at all.....the usual crappy brush. Then i saw the price! Double ouch! $8.98. Sounds cheap. My E&J I brush is 10 times the quality at $1.00 more, so i decided to buy one to show to my customers. Nothing like a stimulating visual to sell a better brush.
> 
> Went to check out......no lights on at the registers. No lights on anywhere to tell you were to check out. Went to the customer service desk near the entrance. They said they could check me out at the contractors desk at the far end of the store.
> 
> "Keep the ****ing brush then! I sure don't need it if it's going to be such a pain to pay for it!"
> 
> I'm pretty sure i'm banned again. Double secret probation at least.


I'm surprised you allowed such a minor logistical glitch to prevent you from a good marketing idea. I think you let your emotions sabotage your reason.

Imagine what would have occurred at the Normandy invasion if the leadership were modeled after PACman.

US Lt. General Omar Bradley leading Army Infantry troops across Omaha Beach "You've got to be effin kidding me! That's a one hundred and fifty foot cliff with German artillery and machine guns facing us!" "Forget about it. They can keep France."


----------



## Wildbill7145

I'm gonna write PAC's outburst off to low blood sugar, pre taco bell breakfast. Never knew they did breakfast, but I've only been in one of their places once. Couldn't even finish whatever that salt caked thing they shoved in the bag was. It was pretty disgusting.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> I'm surprised you allowed such a minor logistical glitch to prevent you from a good marketing idea. I think you let your emotions sabotage your reason.
> 
> Imagine what would have occurred at the Normandy invasion if the leadership were modeled after PACman.
> 
> US Lt. General Omar Bradley leading Army Infantry troops across Omaha Beach "You've got to be effin kidding me! That's a one hundred and fifty foot cliff with German artillery and machine guns facing us!" "Forget about it. They can keep France."


Well? There's a problem with that?


----------



## PACman

well if you guys think it's not a problem when a retailer makes it that difficult to pay for something than i can understand the SW infatuations.


----------



## Wildbill7145

PACman said:


> well if you guys think it's not a problem when a retailer makes it that difficult to pay for something than i can understand the SW infatuations.


Having a problem with paying conveniently
vs.
going bananas on a customer service desk person

Does not compute. Just sayin'.


----------



## Brushman4

Wildbill7145 said:


> I'm gonna write PAC's outburst off to low blood sugar, pre taco bell breakfast. Never knew they did breakfast, but I've only been in one of their places once. Couldn't even finish whatever that salt caked thing they shoved in the bag was. It was pretty disgusting.


We call it Taco Hell for a reason.


----------



## RH

Brushman4 said:


> We call it Taco Hell for a reason.


Yeah, watching an employee come out of the back with a huge plastic bag of ground “meat” to pour into one of their dispensers is enough to put you off coming back anytime soon - if ever. :vs_whistle:


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> Having a problem with paying conveniently
> vs.
> going bananas on a customer service desk person
> 
> Does not compute. Just sayin'.


If you had spent the last 40 years in retail you would understand. There is NO excuse for not having a way to conveniently take a customers money. That is RULE #1 OF RETAIL! NEVER EVER MAKE A CUSTOMER WAIT TO GIVE YOU THEIR MONEY!


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> If you had spent the last 40 years in retail you would understand. There is NO excuse for not having a way to conveniently take a customers money. That is RULE #1 OF RETAIL! NEVER EVER MAKE A CUSTOMER WAIT TO GIVE YOU THEIR MONEY!


The self check out makes all this a moot point.


----------



## chrisn

RH said:


> Yeah, watching an employee come out of the back with a huge plastic bag of ground “meat” to pour into one of their dispensers is enough to put you off coming back anytime soon - if ever. :vs_whistle:


Yes, I took my son there about 25 years ago when he was 5 and even he said never again.


----------



## lilpaintchic

I hate when I listen to the boss and it screws up my afternoon...
Shooting conversion varnish. Everything looks beautiful. Cleaning the gun and pot and he decides 1 tiny spot at the very bottom of the bottom cab bases could use a tiny bit of fill. In the joint between 2 corners. Literally a speck.Yes I missed it, no it didn't matter. Just being rediculiously obsessive. Dark blue. Can't even see it unless you're on the floor 3 inches from it and you know where it is. He says "Just pour it back in and give it another coat!" I had poured the excess material in to an empty coffee cup from this morning. I was in the middle of cleaning the gun. So I did what he said and fought a clogged, intermittent gun for EVER till I figured out that the stuff on the inside of the cap was contaminating the product and clogging the gun. I KNEW I shoulda finished cleaning it first, then strained it. What a giant pita. Lesson learned:/. I do love lenmar cv though....jeeze. beautiful product.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tprice2193

I am with PAC on Lowes. I was out of town working on one of my rentals. Had some sundries in a cart, a few peices of lumber, and a bucket of dry wall compound(on a flat bed) and went up to the contractor checkout line. There were two customers in front of me that checked out in the usual fashion took about 5 minutes. I turned around to maneuver my stuff to the register, must have taken 5-10 seconds. Turned around just in time to see the clerk place a "this register is closed" sign on her counter and walk away. At this point I was mumbling and grumbling a few choice words loud enough for those around me to hear. Immediately I left my buggy full of sundries and cart with lumber and drywall compound in the checkout line and proceeded to exit the building. My complaining was at a soft yell at this point. I am pretty sure there is a video of me pitching a hissy fit and driving up to each of the security cameras along the front and vigorously (half hanging out the window of my truck) flipping the bird and yelling. Went to Home Depot across street got my stuff and haven't been back to Lowe's since.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when "Hi Bill, we're gonna be selling my Dad's house and we'd like you to prime a bunch of rooms that are currently covered in wallpaper. We're gonna peel the wallpaper ourselves. The water is shut off, but my husband is bringing a jug which should be enough to get the paper down."


----------



## chrisn

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when "Hi Bill, we're gonna be selling my Dad's house and we'd like you to prime a bunch of rooms that are currently covered in wallpaper. We're gonna peel the wallpaper ourselves. The water is shut off, but my husband is bringing a jug which should be enough to get the paper down."


 
LOL:vs_laugh:


----------



## Brushman4

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when "Hi Bill, we're gonna be selling my Dad's house and we'd like you to prime a bunch of rooms that are currently covered in wallpaper. We're gonna peel the wallpaper ourselves. The water is shut off, but my husband is bringing a jug which should be enough to get the paper down."


Aw, dress up like Santa Claus and transform their Dad's house after midnight on Christmas Eve. Ho,Ho, Ho...


----------



## Wildbill7145

Brushman4 said:


> Aw, dress up like Santa Claus and transform their Dad's house after midnight on Christmas Eve. Ho,Ho, Ho...


He's recently 'no longer with us', house got wallpapered when I was probably in kindergarten (i.e. long time ago), hasn't been updated since, water's been shut off and they are VERY cheaply trying to get the place ready for resale. Her words, "Don't bother using one of those fancy primers you like so much."

Thus, I would rather be cozily snuggled up in my own warm home after midnight on Christmas Eve. Call me Scrooge if you like.


----------



## Brushman4

Wildbill7145 said:


> He's recently 'no longer with us', house got wallpapered when I was probably in kindergarten (i.e. long time ago), hasn't been updated since, water's been shut off and they are VERY cheaply trying to get the place ready for resale. Her words, "Don't bother using one of those fancy primers you like so much."
> 
> Thus, I would rather be cozily snuggled up in my own warm home after midnight on Christmas Eve. Call me Scrooge if you like.


Why not tell them don't bother making a big mess by half-a$$ removing the paper and paste. Blitz the hell out of it and make them sign off that it's not your problem if things go south before they can sell.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Brushman4 said:


> Why not tell them don't bother making a big mess by half-a$$ removing the paper and paste. Blitz the hell out of it and make them sign off that it's not your problem if things go south before they can sell.


Lol, not much signing goes on here in rural Ontario. I'm a pretty small time guy and I think if I brought out a contract with any form of complicated language most of my customers would give me a very strange look, then I'd get laughed out of town.

With these folks, I know the whole family. Three generations of 'em and I've worked for them all. When I go take a look at things on Boxing day I'll have a chat with them about how I'd think it's best to approach things. We'll see what happens.


----------



## lilpaintchic

So what ,exactly,is boxing day anyway?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

lilpaintchic said:


> So what ,exactly,is boxing day anyway?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I believe it’s when hockey and the CFL take a break and everyone watches boxing on TV.


----------



## Brushman4

RH said:


> I believe it’s when hockey and the CFL take a break and everyone watches boxing on TV.


Or maybe boxing up all the presents you don't like and returning them to the store?


----------



## Wildbill7145

lilpaintchic said:


> So what ,exactly,is boxing day anyway?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hold On, so you guys don't have Boxing Day either?

Since I've joined PT, my mind is getting blown away regularly.

I'm gonna have to let ya'all google that. Gettin' late. Santa's almost here.

Merry Christmas PT.


----------



## RH

Brushman4 said:


> Or maybe boxing up all the presents you don't like and returning them to the store?


Now that’s just plain silly.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> Hold On, so you guys don't have Boxing Day either?
> 
> Since I've joined PT, my mind is getting blown away regularly.
> 
> I'm gonna have to let ya'all google that. Gettin' late. Santa's almost here.
> 
> Merry Christmas PT.


Well, yeah... but down here we call it ”returning all the crap we didn’t like or want day”.


----------



## Brushman4

RH said:


> Well, yeah... but down here we call it ”returning all the crap we didn’t like or want day”.


Or in other words, Red Day after Christmas!


----------



## Brushman4

I just looked it up, it's the day when Scrooge gives Cratchit a day off and a few lumps of coal.


----------



## lilpaintchic

RH said:


> Now that’s just plain silly.


I was going with It! I was pretty sure it wasn't a day where people just get to beat people up.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Just received two pallets of frozen paint :vs_sob:


----------



## CApainter

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Just received two pallets of frozen paint :vs_sob:


Did it come with an ice cream scoop?.....sorry.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

CApainter said:


> Did it come with an ice cream scoop?.....sorry.


Talking with my Rep, apparently Ultraspec has some anti-freeze additive and can handle up to 3 full freeze/thaw cycles. None of the cans were fully frozen so I hope they will be ok after warming up over night.


----------



## Wolfgang

Hopefully they'll shake them up real good for you.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Wolfgang said:


> Hopefully *they*'ll shake them up real good for you.


I do the shaking! Have 200 gallons to go through tomorrow.


----------



## Wildbill7145

One of the girls at my local paint shop told me that a BM rep told them that their paint can go through several freeze/thaw cycles without getting destroyed. They'd proved this through testing but don't release this info to the general public. Personally, I wouldn't want to chance it. I sure wouldn't want to be getting handed a bunch of paint that'd gotten frozen.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Wildbill7145 said:


> One of the girls at my local paint shop told me that a BM rep told them that their paint can go through several freeze/thaw cycles without getting destroyed. They'd proved this through testing but don't release this info to the general public. Personally, I wouldn't want to chance it. I sure wouldn't want to be getting handed a bunch of paint that'd gotten frozen.


The official word from my rep is that this is only the case for ultraspec shipped out of Aura, CO which has some anti freezing additive. Supposedly BM demo's this at trade shows with a small freezer and a few cans.


----------



## Brushman4

cocomonkeynuts said:


> The official word from my rep is that this is only the case for ultraspec shipped out of Aura, CO which has some anti freezing additive. Supposedly BM demo's this at trade shows with a small freezer and a few cans.


I'm sorry, maybe I could be wrong but I've never seen any paint companies trucks in my area in winter, that I know of that were heated?


----------



## PACman

Most quality latex paints can go through several freeze thaw cycles. It was actually quite common in San Diego, believe it or not! Our paint came from Sparks NV and the trucks had to go through the Donner Pass on their way to Cali. The drivers would usually be at the end of their allowed work time by the time they got loaded, so they would drive up to Truckee and spend the night there at the awesome truck stop. Some of the paint would freeze over night and would still be frozen when it got to San Diego. We would take it off the skid and let it sit in separate stacks overnight and it would be fine. 

Now, some low grade paints can only take one freeze thaw cycle and some cannot be frozen at all. It depends on whether there is any ethylene glycol in the formulation. And we all know how expensive anti-freeze is! The margins on cheap paint are so tight that the paint manufacturers have to leave out the 5-10 cents worth of ethylene glycol to make a profit! (Or so they SAY!)

ALSO, low or zero voc formulations typically cannot be frozen at all, because to put ethylene glycol in them would make them out of the range of the low/zero voc classification! There are some exempt anti freeze additives but they actually ARE expensive, so typically they are only used in the much higher quality paint grades, and are somewhat rare.

AND i have had paint shipped in heated trailers. In fact all of the paint i get from Cali and P&L is shipped at least to the local trucking company in heated trailers. At the local trucking company the paint will typically only sit on the dock and in the trailer for a few hours so it isn't usually going to freeze. This week may be the exception but i haven't had to order so i'm good.

The first thing to look for is curdling of the paint. If you let it thaw out, shake it, and it looks like cottage cheese and won't stop looking like cottage cheese it was frozen and will not recover. You can let it warm up for a while longer and check it again, but in my experience it won't once it starts curdling.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> Most quality latex paints can go through several freeze thaw cycles. It was actually quite common in San Diego, believe it or not! Our paint came from Sparks NV and the trucks had to go through the Donner Pass on their way to Cali. The drivers would usually be at the end of their allowed work time by the time they got loaded, so they would drive up to Truckee and spend the night there at the awesome truck stop. Some of the paint would freeze over night and would still be frozen when it got to San Diego. We would take it off the skid and let it sit in separate stacks overnight and it would be fine.
> 
> Now, some low grade paints can only take one freeze thaw cycle and some cannot be frozen at all. It depends on whether there is any ethylene glycol in the formulation. And we all know how expensive anti-freeze is! The margins on cheap paint are so tight that the paint manufacturers have to leave out the 5-10 cents worth of ethylene glycol to make a profit! (Or so they SAY!)
> 
> ALSO, low or zero voc formulations typically cannot be frozen at all, because to put ethylene glycol in them would make them out of the range of the low/zero voc classification! There are some exempt anti freeze additives but they actually ARE expensive, so typically they are only used in the much higher quality paint grades, and are somewhat rare.
> 
> AND i have had paint shipped in heated trailers. In fact all of the paint i get from Cali and P&L is shipped at least to the local trucking company in heated trailers. At the local trucking company the paint will typically only sit on the dock and in the trailer for a few hours so it isn't usually going to freeze. This week may be the exception but i haven't had to order so i'm good.
> 
> *The first thing to look for is curdling of the paint. If you let it thaw out, shake it, and it looks like cottage cheese and won't stop looking like cottage cheese it was frozen and will not recover. You can let it warm up for a while longer and check it again, but in my experience it won't once it starts curdling*.


Thanks, yes I will be poking in the cans today. 

I am at a two day ship point from CO. BM order department screwed up and didn't release my order on time Wednesday to get it here by Friday so it probably sat on a truck all weekend when it was -10f

BM ships the paint in a heated trailer but once it gets to the local company might as well roll the dice to see if everything will arrive in one piece.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Brushman4 said:


> I'm sorry, maybe I could be wrong but I've never seen any paint companies trucks in my area in winter, that I know of that were heated?


The last mile of our BM paint is delivered by a local shipping company. Some are heated, some are not. Some guys can dock the trailer, some guys have to unload by hand. Just about every order I have at least one destroyed case of paint. I lost half a pallet of 5's because they were not shrink wrapped and tied down. Always a crap shoot as soon as the trailer door opens.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

48 hours in a heated room. Been through 50 gallons. So far it only appears that the Ben eggshell did not survive, Regal, Aura, 508, Ultraspec all look like perfect cans.


----------



## chrisn

Gardz will NOT stand up to even one freezing, trust me:vs_mad:


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> Gardz will NOT stand up to even one freezing, trust me:vs_mad:


Probably not. I think there was a post a while back about some that had frozen. It won't recover. I used to know the reason why but i forgot.


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> 48 hours in a heated room. Been through 50 gallons. So far it only appears that the Ben eggshell did not survive, Regal, Aura, 508, Ultraspec all look like perfect cans.


was it on the bottom or one side of the pallet?


----------



## RH

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Just received two pallets of frozen paint :vs_sob:



So, one of my best buddies is in the shipping business and acts as a broker between companies needing to ship things and those that do the actual transportation of goods. I recently shared with him how we hear retail guys here occasionally complaining about receiving frozen paint and asked him about it. He said there is absolutely no reason for this to be happening unless due to flat out ignorance or greed. There are shipping “blankets” that can either be rented or purchased that envelop a pallet of goods and which can be used to prevent damage from cold or heat. Even after being delivered, where they might be left exposed on a loading dock, these will continue to protect the product though ideally they won’t be dropped off under those circumstances. Plus, there are rigs designed to have heated (or cooled) trailers which can provide additional protection during transport (though obviously not on an exposed loading dock). 

So, just curious, is the shipper you are dealing with doing any of this? Or maybe they are but it’s still so fricken’ cold right now where you are that it makes no difference.

And although I quoted CMN, I want anyone (but especially other retailers) to feel free to chime in on this.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> So, one of my best buddies is in the shipping business and acts as a broker between companies needing to ship things and those that do the actual transportation of goods. I recently shared with him how we hear retail guys here occasionally complaining about receiving frozen paint and asked him about it. He said there is absolutely no reason for this to be happening unless due to flat out ignorance or greed. There are shipping “blankets” that can either be rented or purchased that envelop a pallet of goods and which can be used to prevent damage from cold or heat. Even after being delivered, where they might be left exposed on a loading dock, these will continue to protect the product though ideally they won’t be dropped off under those circumstances. Plus, there are rigs designed to have heated (or cooled) trailers which can provide additional protection during transport (though obviously not on an exposed loading dock).
> 
> So, just curious, is the shipper you are dealing with doing any of this? Or maybe they are but it’s still so fricken’ cold right now where you are that it makes no difference.
> 
> And although I quoted CMN, I want any retailer to feel free to chime in on this.


in reality there is no excuse. The bill of lading will be notated on any latex paint shipment to protect from freezing. It may be cheaper for the carrier to just pay the freight claims then to invest or use the proper equipment. It's really bad when it happens at SW because they actually own their own trucking company to do the majority of their shipping! But no, there is really no excuse for it other than somebody is letting them get away with it.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> in reality there is no excuse. The bill of lading will be notated on any latex paint shipment to protect from freezing. It may be cheaper for the carrier to just pay the freight claims then to invest or use the proper equipment. It's really bad when it happens at SW because they actually own their own trucking company to do the majority of their shipping! But no, there is really no excuse for it other than somebody is letting them get away with it.


Yeah, he said many outfits that deal with goods that can be damage by temperature extremes just own their own pallet blankets (or wraps) to prevent it from occurring. 

Sure, maybe it is easier to just file a loss claim but then who ultimately ends up bearing those cost? Yep, you guessed it. IMO, it’s a criminal waste of resources and goods not to take the simple steps necessary to prevent it.


----------



## lilpaintchic

PACman said:


> in reality there is no excuse. The bill of lading will be notated on any latex paint shipment to protect from freezing. It may be cheaper for the carrier to just pay the freight claims then to invest or use the proper equipment. It's really bad when it happens at SW because they actually own their own trucking company to do the majority of their shipping! But no, there is really no excuse for it other than somebody is letting them get away with it.


I would think that as they (sw) own the product being shipped and the truck it's on, they of all people would make sure their loads are shipped according to manufacturer specs....?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

RH said:


> So, one of my best buddies is in the shipping business and acts as a broker between companies needing to ship things and those that do the actual transportation of goods. I recently shared with him how we hear retail guys here occasionally complaining about receiving frozen paint and asked him about it. *He said there is absolutely no reason for this to be happening unless due to flat out ignorance or greed.* There are shipping “blankets” that can either be rented or purchased that envelop a pallet of goods and which can be used to prevent damage from cold or heat. Even after being delivered, where they might be left exposed on a loading dock, these will continue to protect the product though ideally they won’t be dropped off under those circumstances. Plus, there are rigs designed to have heated (or cooled) trailers which can provide additional protection during transport (though obviously not on an exposed loading dock).
> 
> So, just curious, is the shipper you are dealing with doing any of this? Or maybe they are but it’s still so fricken’ cold right now where you are that it makes no difference.
> 
> And although I quoted CMN, I want any retailer to feel free to chime in on this.


That makes me wonder how my paint came frozen when they have a warming room and my store is only two hours away from the Hub!

When I see them unloading a pallet of 5's that were not secured in anyway, not even shrink wrapped, and other peoples merchandise floating around the bed of the trailer I can say assuredly that it is a negligent company.

The other local company here is great, always meticulous with their loads and pay their employees well. Wish they were handling my stuff instead :/


----------



## RH

cocomonkeynuts said:


> That makes me wonder how my paint came frozen when they have a warming room and my store is only two hours away from the Hub!
> 
> When I see them unloading a pallet of 5's that were not secured in anyway, not even shrink wrapped, and other peoples merchandise floating around the bed of the trailer I can say assuredly that it is a negligent company.
> 
> The other local company here is great, always meticulous with their loads and pay their employees well. Wish they were handling my stuff instead :/


My buddy suggested anyone having issues like this should call the supplier and ask to speak with their logistics person/department and ask them what bodily orifice their head is up inside of (will give you one guess).


----------



## Brushman4

It's just like when an unnamed supplier ships me taco dinner kit's and Lay's Potatoe chips, and when I open the box I find they are crushed to hell, while their competitor packages the same products so well there is nary a broken shell or chip.

The problem now is that they've bought out the company who packs their stuff extremely well and will probably go back to throwing $hit in a box with no protection as they did before! :vs_mad:


----------



## PACman

lilpaintchic said:


> I would think that as they (sw) own the product being shipped and the truck it's on, they of all people would make sure their loads are shipped according to manufacturer specs....?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You would think so, but i busted their trucking company on this a few times when i worked for them. Several times because they were shipping to San Diego they didn't use a heated trailer. Then, the driver would stop and spend the night in Truckee and leave early to head to San Diego. The paint would freeze because the temps up through the Donner Pass were frequently below zero. If they had just driven through it wouldn't have been a problem, but because they were so far into their allowed driving time because they had to sit in Sparks for 6-7 hours to get loaded they had to stop to take a rest period. And Truckee had the best truck stops so they stopped there.

Another place is Effingham Illinois. If you are ever at the rest area on I-70 just outside of Effingham at 2-3 in the morning you will see a whole bunch of SW company Semis there for the same reason. They had to wait so long to get loaded at the distribution center they had to take an 8 hour break before they could drive very far. And the paint would freeze there and stay frozen all the way to Sand Diego.

I actually pulled some rank that time and required a freeze indicator on all my shipments. They (the company owned trucking company) weren't happy about it but wth? That was their frickin' job!


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> It's just like when an unnamed supplier ships me taco dinner kit's and Lay's Potatoe chips, and when I open the box I find they are crushed to hell, while their competitor packages the same products so well there is nary a broken shell or chip.
> 
> The problem now is that they've bought out the company who packs their stuff extremely well and will probably go back to throwing $hit in a box with no protection as they did before! :vs_mad:


You get potato chips delivered to your house? :surprise:


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> You get potato chips delivered to your house? :surprise:


Don't you?
Ya, along with a hundred other things. I like to let them lug all the heavy crap like bottled water, juice, soda, laundry detergent and the like. Plus I get them cheaper online than in the stores around here. Like Lay's chips instead of $3.59 a bag online $2.39, Old El Paso stand and stuff dinner kit $3.69, online $2.19. 
My momma didn't raise no fool!


----------



## CApainter

Potato chips are bad for you. just sayin


----------



## Rbriggs82

Brushman4 said:


> Don't you?
> Ya, along with a hundred other things. I like to let them lug all the heavy crap like bottled water, juice, soda, laundry detergent and the like. Plus I get them cheaper online than in the stores around here. Like Lay's chips instead of $3.59 a bag online $2.39, Old El Paso stand and stuff dinner kit $3.69, online $2.19.
> My momma didn't raise no fool!


Where are you ordering from? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

Rbriggs82 said:


> Where are you ordering from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



fiveyearspastexpirationdate.com. :wink:


----------



## Brushman4

Rbriggs82 said:


> Where are you ordering from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Walmart.com and Jet.com. Walmart has started pulling a fast one over the last 3 months or so where they have jacked up the delivery price as opposed to the store price. Jet which is the one with the excellent packing was bought out by Walmart a while ago and has pumped up their prices since the acquisition.:vs_mad:


----------



## Brushman4

CApainter said:


> Potato chips are bad for you. just sayin


Lay's lightly salted, 50% less sodium, they're yummy. At least a thousand other things are bad for you, but we still do them. Life is a crapshoot, every day we live leaves us one day closer to death.


----------



## RH

Brushman4 said:


> Lay's lightly salted, 50% less sodium, they're yummy. At least a thousand other things are bad for you, but we still do them. Life is a crapshoot, every day we live leaves us one day closer to death.


Those are great. We don’t even want to eat the regular salted chips anymore.


----------



## CApainter

Brushman4 said:


> Lay's lightly salted, 50% less sodium, they're yummy. At least a thousand other things are bad for you, *but we still do them*. Life is a crapshoot, every day we live leaves us one day closer to death.


Whose we? I'd rather play the better odds and avoid things that appear to be "yummy". Not that I don't indulge occasionally. But you'll never find me ordering hydrogenated products online. To each his own.


----------



## Brushman4

You could buy organic potatoes slice them very thin with a razor blade and let them dry in the sun and heat them over an open fire. For bread, you could raise your own wheat and bake a loaf every day that would be all natural and preservative free. You most likely would have to quit your job as living the au naturel life is very time- consuming. Living this way I suppose you could live as long as Methuselah if that's your thang.:biggrin:


----------



## CApainter

Brushman4 said:


> You could buy organic potatoes slice them very thin with a razor blade and let them dry in the sun and heat them over an open fire. For bread, you could raise your own wheat and bake a loaf every day that would be all natural and preservative free. You most likely would have to quit your job as living the au naturel life is very time- consuming. Living this way I suppose you could live as long as Methuselah if that's your thang.:biggrin:


Or, I could just shop at the local grocery store.


----------



## Brushman4

RH said:


> Those are great. We don’t even want to eat the regular salted chips anymore.


The misses and I aren't big on overly salted products, we buy low sodium products as much as possible. Have you tried the Lay's lightly salted Barbeque chips?


----------



## lilpaintchic

I'm loving these things! All the crunch, none of the "stuff" and surprisingly tasty. Never thought id tpuch anything remptely close tp wm but, tried one and, dang!Lots of flavors to choose from. I pretty much quit eating chips when I found em....if I do eat chips, I wast the ones with extra gluten and a side of msg. Or kettle chips....nom,nom,nom.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

CApainter said:


> Or, I could just shop at the local grocery store.


And buy hydrogenated, preservative laden, salmonella infested chickens, E.coli beef, and pig factory pork, just like most of us.


----------



## CApainter

Brushman4 said:


> And buy hydrogenated, preservative laden, salmonella infested chickens, E.coli beef, and pig factory pork, just like most of us.


That looks like the menu on our lunch truck. Which I also avoid.


----------



## CApainter

Those soy bean chips have too much estrogyn.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Bean chips and hummus


----------



## Rbriggs82

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Bean chips and hummus


Love me some hummus! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

I've always found it kind of shocking that you guys down in the US can't get ketchup flavoured chips. I guess that's more of a random thought, but hey it's in keeping with the current conversation.


----------



## epretot

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've always found it kind of shocking that you guys down in the US can't get ketchup flavoured chips. I guess that's more of a random thought, but hey it's in keeping with the current conversation.


I think you mean...catsup.


----------



## Brushman4

Aw, CA give it a try, you'll like it, roach coaches have some damn good tacos if it's a Mexican driver!


----------



## Brushman4

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've always found it kind of shocking that you guys down in the US can't get ketchup flavoured chips. I guess that's more of a random thought, but hey it's in keeping with the current conversation.


Here's what the Aussie's call ketchup! https://thingsaussieslike.wordpress.com/2011/09/28/no-3-tomato-sauce/:surprise:


----------



## Rbriggs82

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've always found it kind of shocking that you guys down in the US can't get ketchup flavoured chips. I guess that's more of a random thought, but hey it's in keeping with the current conversation.


I have a serious potato chip addiction and have never heard of that. Sounds kind of gross but I'll try anything once.

On a cruise we took last summer I'd gross my kids out every night trying things from the "have you ever" section of the menu. Ate everything from frogs legs to snails, yummy in my tummy. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

Rbriggs82 said:


> I have a serious potato chip addiction and have never heard of that. Sounds kind of gross but I'll try anything once.
> 
> On a cruise we took last summer I'd gross my kids out every night trying things from the "have you ever" section of the menu. Ate everything from frogs legs to snails, yummy in my tummy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


They're pretty yummy if you're a chipaholic in recovery like me. Not quite "all dressed" which is the crack of chips, but close. My personal fave at the moment is the salt and vinegar kettle chips. Practically tear your mouth apart, but they're incredible. Hard to put the bag down.


----------



## RH

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Bean chips and hummus


Stay off any high ladders after partaking of that combination or you may propel yourself off it.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Rbriggs82 said:


> I have a serious potato chip addiction and have never heard of that. Sounds kind of gross but I'll try anything once.
> 
> On a cruise we took last summer I'd gross my kids out every night trying things from the "have you ever" section of the menu. Ate everything from frogs legs to snails, yummy in my tummy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Ew.just ew.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic

Wildbill7145 said:


> They're pretty yummy if you're a chipaholic in recovery like me. Not quite "all dressed" which is the crack of chips, but close. My personal fave at the moment is the salt and vinegar kettle chips. Practically tear your mouth apart, but they're incredible. Hard to put the bag down.


Boy ain't that the truth. It's a love/hate thing....feels like ya pickled the inside of yet mouth for hours after eating "just a few...lol" nobody I know eats just a few. Pringles,either.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

What's up with those Pringles are they real or manufactured? Are they beamed down to earth by an alien life force? So many questions, so little time.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Brushman4 said:


> What's up with those Pringles are they real or manufactured? Are they beamed down to earth by an alien life force? So many questions, so little time.







Remember to avoid the sugar free gummy bears


----------



## Brushman4

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Stackable Potato Chips | How It's Made - YouTube
> 
> Remember to avoid the sugar free gummy bears


Thanks for the info, I'd like to know where I can buy the sheets so that if I wake up hungry in the middle of the night I can just knaw off a bit of my potato sheet!
Follow up question: why should I avoid sugar-free gummy bears?


----------



## lilpaintchic

Brushman4 said:


> What's up with those Pringles are they real or manufactured? Are they beamed down to earth by an alien life force? So many questions, so little time.


I think they're reconstituted potato buds, reshaped, reformed, might have a tiny bit of potato in them, lots of other tasty stuff though....why does stiff thatvtasyes so good have to have "the label of guilt" on it? Sometimes I'd rather just be ignorant than to know what's in em.
Edit: didn't see the video,oops. Please pass the sheet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn

Rbriggs82 said:


> I have a serious potato chip addiction and have never heard of that. Sounds kind of gross but I'll try anything once.
> 
> On a cruise we took last summer I'd gross my kids out every night trying things from the "have you ever" section of the menu. Ate everything from frogs legs to snails, yummy in my tummy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


 :thumbsup::yes::thumbup:


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> Don't you?
> Ya, along with a hundred other things. I like to let them lug all the heavy crap like bottled water, juice, soda, laundry detergent and the like. Plus I get them cheaper online than in the stores around here. Like Lay's chips instead of $3.59 a bag online $2.39, Old El Paso stand and stuff dinner kit $3.69, online $2.19.
> My momma didn't raise no fool!


I just drive a couple miles up the road to the general store when i need stuff like that. Or go to Walmart.


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> You could buy organic potatoes slice them very thin with a razor blade and let them dry in the sun and heat them over an open fire. For bread, you could raise your own wheat and bake a loaf every day that would be all natural and preservative free. You most likely would have to quit your job as living the au naturel life is very time- consuming. Living this way I suppose you could live as long as Methuselah if that's your thang.:biggrin:


I get bread from the amish bakery around the corner. And i get as many fruits and veggies as i can from the amish produce market up the road about halfway to the general store. I buy canned goods from them occasionally, but they aren't allowed to sell their canned goods to the general public. Un-safe and all that you know. Because it isn't pasteurized and loaded with preservatives. Sometimes i get un-pasteurized milk from them if i am up early enough.
I've been drinking un-pasteurized milk my entire life and survived just fine.

Not time consuming at all, to me anyway.

Oh and eggs! My neighbors give me eggs. All i have to do is walk over and grab a few. From right under the chicken. As long as i let them know when i take some they don't care. Eggs are so cheap right now they end up throwing most of them away. It isn't even worth their time to try to sell the couple hundred eggs they get every week. They'd be lucky to get $2-3 dollars wholesale for that many eggs.


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Bean chips and hummus


They make me poop.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've always found it kind of shocking that you guys down in the US can't get ketchup flavoured chips. I guess that's more of a random thought, but hey it's in keeping with the current conversation.


They've had them at the local Walmart a couple of times but they didn't sell.


----------



## Gymschu

Ketchup flavored just doesn't sound too appetizing. I am partial to the Dill flavored chips which can sometimes be hard to find. A local favorite plain chip is from a company called Correll's........they are da bomb.


----------



## RH

Gymschu said:


> Ketchup flavored just doesn't sound too appetizing. I am partial to the Dill flavored chips which can sometimes be hard to find. A local favorite plain chip is from a company called Correll's........they are da bomb.


They could call them “Pizza Sauce” or “Mild Salsa” flavored and people would probably gobble em’ up.


----------



## PACman

I've had the ketchup potato chips several times and i quite like them. Tastes like......french fries dipped in catsup. Why they don't go over in the states i have no idea.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> I've had the ketchup potato chips several times and i quite like them. Tastes like......french fries dipped in catsup. Why they don't go over in the states i have no idea.


Probably because Americans typically don’t like ketchup. :biggrin:


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Brushman4 said:


> Thanks for the info, I'd like to know where I can buy the sheets so that if I wake up hungry in the middle of the night I can just knaw off a bit of my potato sheet!
> Follow up question: *why should I avoid sugar-free gummy bears?*


Just read some of the raving amazon reviews!

https://www.amazon.com/Haribo-SUGAR-Classic-Gummi-Bears/dp/B006J1FBLM


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> Probably because Americans typically don’t like ketchup. :biggrin:


huh? what america are you in? they pump out gallons of the stuff at every McDonald's in the country. Maybe because they disguise it?


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> I just drive a couple miles up the road to the general store when i need stuff like that. Or go to Walmart.


Why drive, when you can use your mouse to do all the work for you?:biggrin:


----------



## Brushman4

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Just read some of the raving amazon reviews!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Haribo-SUGAR-Classic-Gummi-Bears/dp/B006J1FBLM


That's no reason not to eat them, everyone needs a good colon flushing every once in a while.:wink:


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> Why drive, when you can use your mouse to do all the work for you?:biggrin:


how long does a typical delivery take?


----------



## CApainter

If they made a Dorito Ranch Style soda pop, people would buy it. I think "yummy" is just another word for insidious. And it's slowly killing us all. The American diet came right out of a Cracker Jack Box. And Walmart sells ***L waist sizes to prove it.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> If they made a Dorito Ranch Style soda pop, people would buy it. I think "yummy" is just another word for insidious. And it's slowly killing us all. The American diet came right out of a Cracker Jack Box. And Walmart sells ***L waist sizes to prove it.


Do you have any idea how many things i can actually eat that Walmart sells? Being diabetic not very much!


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> how long does a typical delivery take?


Usually 2-3 days. But as I said the last few months they have jacked up the online delivery prices and now show an in- store price and a delivered price.

A while back they bought out Jet.com which used to compete with Wally World and jacked up their prices also. Walmart is famous for forcing out smaller retailers forcing them to close or buy out the competition.


----------



## Brushman4

RH said:


> Probably because Americans typically don’t like ketchup. :biggrin:


RH, you actually have something there, this report is from 2011 and shows Hellmans Mayo #1, Tostitos Salsa #2, Heinz Ketchup #3. https://www.foodbeast.com/news/best-selling-condiments-in-the-u-s/ 
The fastest growing condiments are hot sauces specifically Sirachi sauce.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

store bought salsa taste like crap.


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> I get bread from the amish bakery around the corner. And i get as many fruits and veggies as i can from the amish produce market up the road about halfway to the general store. I buy canned goods from them occasionally, but they aren't allowed to sell their canned goods to the general public. Un-safe and all that you know. Because it isn't pasteurized and loaded with preservatives. Sometimes i get un-pasteurized milk from them if i am up early enough.
> I've been drinking un-pasteurized milk my entire life and survived just fine.
> 
> Not time consuming at all, to me anyway.
> 
> Oh and eggs! My neighbors give me eggs. All i have to do is walk over and grab a few. From right under the chicken. As long as i let them know when i take some they don't care. Eggs are so cheap right now they end up throwing most of them away. It isn't even worth their time to try to sell the couple hundred eggs they get every week. They'd be lucky to get $2-3 dollars wholesale for that many eggs.


I don't have an Amish buggy and live too far away to get my milk and eggs from them. But years ago I attended The Covered Bridge Festival in Indiana and encountered many Amish people. http://mansfieldcoveredbridge.com/bridges

The reason they call themselves Hoosier's, is they go around asking each other whose your mother, whose your father!


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> I've had the ketchup potato chips several times and i quite like them. Tastes like......french fries dipped in catsup. Why they don't go over in the states i have no idea.


When I was a kid I used to dip my chips in Ketchup too. We ate some strange things like mayo sandwiches, ketchup sandwiches, cold hot dogs right out of the fridge, if only I had a cast iron stomach like back then.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Gonna throw a side winder at you guys. Hickory sticks? They're chip type things. Heard of 'em?

Got dumped on by a blizzard last night. Finished up a paint job and shoveled mine and my neighbours roofs today. 2.5' on his. Hasn't stopped snowing since Christmas eve, then we get bombed last night. What a disaster. Roads haven't opened up for more than a couple of hours at a time in a couple of weeks. Why'd I move to the 'snow belt'?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

:vs_mad:An update on my frozen paint:
45 gallons all cottage cheezy. 5gal pails of regal and 508, cans of regal, ben, sure seal. My rep assured me most of the order would be good. I should have just sent the whole thing back.


----------



## RH

Brushman4 said:


> RH, you actually have something there, this report is from 2011 and shows Hellmans Mayo #1, Tostitos Salsa #2, Heinz Ketchup #3. https://www.foodbeast.com/news/best-selling-condiments-in-the-u-s/
> The fastest growing condiments are hot sauces specifically Sirachi sauce.


I was just being a smart ass about the ketchup. But not surprised about the hot sauce thing. Lots of people I know are into them big time. We get about twelve bottles of various types every year at Christmas for our son-in-law. Our son is also a big fan. Me, not so much.


----------



## Brushman4

cocomonkeynuts said:


> :vs_mad:An update on my frozen paint:
> 45 gallons all cottage cheezy. 5gal pails of regal and 508, cans of regal, ben, sure seal. My rep assured me most of the order would be good. I should have just sent the whole thing back.


Get yourself a big sack of dried chives, just add and mix thoroughly. I love me some cottage cheese and chives. Small or large curd? I prefer small curd!


----------



## lilpaintchic

RH said:


> Probably because Americans typically don’t like ketchup.


WHAT?!?

Edit: nvm....just had to keep reading.lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic

Brushman4 said:


> RH, you actually have something there, this report is from 2011 and shows Hellmans Mayo #1, Tostitos Salsa #2, Heinz Ketchup #3. https://www.foodbeast.com/news/best-selling-condiments-in-the-u-s/
> The fastest growing condiments are hot sauces specifically Sirachi sauce.


Tapitio is the fav at my house....love me some Mexican gravy!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Brushman4 said:


> Get yourself a big sack of dried chives, just add and mix thoroughly. I love me some cottage cheese and chives. Small or large curd? I prefer small curd!


Ive got plenty the size of a russet


----------



## CApainter

cocomonkeynuts said:


> :vs_mad:An update on my frozen paint:
> 45 gallons all cottage cheezy. 5gal pails of regal and 508, cans of regal, ben, sure seal. My rep assured me most of the order would be good. I should have just sent the whole thing back.


I'm thinking a jar of sliced peaches will make it right.


----------



## Brushman4

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Ive got plenty the size of a russet


Too big for my taste!


----------



## Brushman4

CApainter said:


> I'm thinking a jar of sliced peaches will make it right.


I'm not a savory and sweet mixer, Do Not Like mayo and pineapple together, can you dig it, baby?


----------



## chrisn

I really, REALLY, hate painting closets with non removable shelves:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:, especially when the shelves are stained and not to be painted.:vs_sob:


----------



## Wildbill7145

chrisn said:


> I really, REALLY, hate painting closets with non removable shelves:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:, especially when the shelves are stained and not to be painted.:vs_sob:


That, and wire frame closet organizers.


----------



## Brushman4

I just hate painting closets, period.


----------



## slinger58

I too am a proud member of the closet haters club.

As for the fixed shelves, I have been known to "unfix" them. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

Ditto.


----------



## CApainter

Just to be contrary, I like spending time in the closet...wait a minute.


----------



## Brushman4

It's the 21st century, a new day and age, don't be afraid to come out!:vs_lol:


----------



## slinger58

Brushman4 said:


> It's the 21st century, a new day and age, don't be afraid to come out!:vs_lol:




Absolutely. Some have achieved hero status just for stepping out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

I hate when I enter a prospective customer’s house to look at a job and the smell of cat pee is so strong that I can hardly breathe. And for what it’s worth, I like cats and own one. 
On the plus side, it made it easy for me to bid the job - I said no thanks.


----------



## Brushman4

That's bad but even worse is looking at an exterior and stepping in dog $hit!


----------



## slinger58

Brushman4 said:


> That's bad but even worse is looking at an exterior and stepping in dog $hit!




True. But watching someone else step in dog $hit is hilarious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

you should try hitting a fresh pile of cow crap on a riding mower some time!


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> you should try hitting a fresh pile of cow crap on a riding mower some time!


Most of us stick with dog and cats as pets.


----------



## RH

Brushman4 said:


> That's bad but even worse is looking at an exterior and stepping in dog $hit!


Worse yet, going up an extension ladder only to discover when you come back down that you had dog crap on your shoe. :vs_mad:


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> Most of us stick with dog and cats as pets.


my neighbor's cows get loose every once in a while. My nice green grass is like a magnet to them.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> Worse yet, going up an extension ladder only to discover when you come back down that you had dog crap on your shoe. :vs_mad:


Or climbing into your car with fresh cat 5hit on your shoe!


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when we get a flash freeze after a few days of warm temps. Temperature drops by 20C in one day. Both sliding doors on my van are frozen shut, can't get 'em open. Almost all my gear is inside at the current job I'm on. In order to get it into the van when I'm done I'm gonna have to stand out there in the cold, unload everything else and slide it all in from the back in the right order.

This has been a tough winter thus far. Snowed daily since Christmas eve. Blizzard 4 days ago, then temp went up 20 degrees for a few days. Flooding due to the melt. Then this. Ugh.


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> Or climbing into your car with fresh cat 5hit on your shoe!


No litter box?


----------



## jennifertemple

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when we get a flash freeze after a few days of warm temps. Temperature drops by 20C in one day. Both sliding doors on my van are frozen shut, can't get 'em open. Almost all my gear is inside at the current job I'm on. In order to get it into the van when I'm done I'm gonna have to stand out there in the cold, unload everything else and slide it all in from the back in the right order.
> 
> This has been a tough winter thus far. Snowed daily since Christmas eve. Blizzard 4 days ago, then temp went up 20 degrees for a few days. Flooding due to the melt. Then this. Ugh.


Have you tried antifreeze around the door edges? Perhaps using something like a small hand sprayer.


----------



## kmp

Hair dryer


----------



## Wildbill7145

jennifertemple said:


> Have you tried antifreeze around the door edges? Perhaps using something like a small hand sprayer.


Gonna take a shot with this right now. I was thinking it was the locking mechanism that got frozen up, but now that you mention it it's probably the weather stripping was wet and froze together. Great idea. Thanks.

If that doesn't work, I'm gonna try KMP's idea.

Just had to load all my painting gear, plus saws, an 8' three way ladder and my big shop vac by using the back door. Was very time consuming, plus it's freezing out!


----------



## Wildbill7145

jennifertemple said:


> Have you tried antifreeze around the door edges? Perhaps using something like a small hand sprayer.


Thanks Jennifer! Worked like a charm. Squirty bottle, -49C windshield washer fluid on top where door meets roof and boom! Problem solved.


----------



## jennifertemple

Wildbill7145 said:


> Thanks Jennifer! Worked like a charm. Squirty bottle, -49C windshield washer fluid on top where door meets roof and boom! Problem solved.


It happened to me during our sub arctic freeze here not long ago and I used the same method on a rear lift door. It was so cold we had to stand on the tail lift to get it to go down, the door was frozen shut at the base. :biggrin:


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> No litter box?


no. feral cat.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> Thanks Jennifer! Worked like a charm. Squirty bottle, -49C windshield washer fluid on top where door meets roof and boom! Problem solved.


The morning after we got that big temp drop i spent twenty minutes trying to get my damn doors open only to realize that they were locked. Boy did i feel like a dumba55!


----------



## PACman

It seems like i'm the only one posting on this thread anymore! Well here's another one;
Customer calls-"do you carry Olympic paints?"
"no sir, i do not"
"well i'm having a heck of a time finding someone who carries it. Do you know who does?"
"Lowe's carries it."
"really? I'm surprised that they would carry Olympic."
" well sir they have carried it for years. Why wouldn't they?"
"i didn't think they sold the real premium paints at Lowe's"

Now i'm looking for the "Candid Camera" crew.

I had to hold my tongue for a second.

"I'm pretty sure they do sell Olympic. Give them a call"


----------



## rosespainting

I hate when a customer says the want a simple repaint, nothing crazy just tired of colors and want to freshen up. Only for them to pick Aura specific wall colors, want a pearl or semi gloss ceiling, want us to take down all doors and remove hardware and want them sprayed. Now I have to find a way to explain how this is different than the simple color change we talked about. 

I have also had a few customers recently who had become mad that we had not started painting, or that we were taking longer than expected. When the carpenter only has half the trim up. Or when the still have walls to cut out and put up, with windows to be put in still. I had 1 job, where the HO was more than mad that we had not started because they want to move in. When the Sheetrock and spackle crew they hired, had yet to tape and spackle. Explaining to some one that I can't paint until their spackle crew spackles the walls is a delicate conversation when they see nothing wrong with painting first.


----------



## PACman

rosespainting said:


> I hate when a customer says the want a simple repaint, nothing crazy just tired of colors and want to freshen up. Only for them to pick Aura specific wall colors, want a pearl or semi gloss ceiling, want us to take down all doors and remove hardware and want them sprayed. Now I have to find a way to explain how this is different than the simple color change we talked about.
> 
> I have also had a few customers recently who had become mad that we had not started painting, or that we were taking longer than expected. When the carpenter only has half the trim up. Or when the still have walls to cut out and put up, with windows to be put in still. I had 1 job, where the HO was more than mad that we had not started because they want to move in. When the Sheetrock and spackle crew they hired, had yet to tape and spackle. Explaining to some one that I can't paint until their spackle crew spackles the walls is a delicate conversation when they see nothing wrong with painting first.


Some people are morons. And them having money doesn't make it any less likely. I probably would have painted it and charged them to come back and "fix" the problems.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

... A certain well known brush manufacturer doesn't want me to carry their product because another store in my area already carries them.

I wish that was a video phone call so their sales rep could have seen my eyes rolling through the roof.


----------



## lilpaintchic

cocomonkeynuts said:


> ... A certain well known brush manufacturer doesn't want me to carry their product because another store in my area already carries them.
> 
> I wish that was a video phone call so their sales rep could have seen my eyes rolling through the roof.


Purdy's suck anyway! No loss.lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

I hate when i go to change the rear wiper blade on my Volvo wagon, break the wiper arm, and call the Volvo dealer to be told a new one is $77.00! who the hell do they think they are, Sherman Williams or something?!?! $6.50 for an after market arm on Amazon. It will be at my door by 10:00am tomorrow. I'm sure it will be a pos but the damn car is 17 years old! I'm not going to pay $77.00 for a wiper arm! $20.00 maybe but $77? No feckin' way! None of the other parts store even have one available at any price, so i guess the Volvo dealer has anyone who isn't internet smart over a barrel so to speak.


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> I hate when i go to change the rear wiper blade on my Volvo wagon, break the wiper arm, and call the Volvo dealer to be told a new one is $77.00! who the hell do they think they are, Sherman Williams or something?!?! $6.50 for an after market arm on Amazon. It will be at my door by 10:00am tomorrow. I'm sure it will be a pos but the damn car is 17 years old! I'm not going to pay $77.00 for a wiper arm! $20.00 maybe but $77? No feckin' way! None of the other parts store even have one available at any price, so i guess the Volvo dealer has anyone who isn't internet smart over a barrel so to speak.


Volvo owners are supposed to be a family, or cult of sorts. You have breached that covenant.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> Volvo owners are supposed to be a family, or cult of sorts. You have breached that covenant.


Then charging $77.00 for a wiper arm is like incest! They're trying to SCREW me!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

lilpaintchic said:


> Purdy's suck anyway! No loss.lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure Sherwin would sell purdy brushes to gas station convenience stores if they thought there was a market. 

Crap... some sherwin intern reading this thread will probably think thats a good idea.


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I'm pretty sure Sherwin would sell purdy brushes to gas station convenience stores if they thought there was a market.
> 
> Crap... some sherwin intern reading this thread will probably think thats a good idea.


There is a drug store chain in Northern Ohio that sells Wooster silver tip brushes. Pretty close.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> I hate when i go to change the rear wiper blade on my Volvo wagon, break the wiper arm, and call the Volvo dealer to be told a new one is $77.00! who the hell do they think they are, Sherman Williams or something?!?! $6.50 for an after market arm on Amazon. It will be at my door by 10:00am tomorrow. I'm sure it will be a pos but the damn car is 17 years old! I'm not going to pay $77.00 for a wiper arm! $20.00 maybe but $77? No feckin' way! None of the other parts store even have one available at any price, so i guess the Volvo dealer has anyone who isn't internet smart over a barrel so to speak.


We looked into getting a Volvo this last time around. After talking to several buddies of mine in the business we decided against one for just that reason - repairs and parts can be crazy expensive. Think if we would have decided on one we would have leased and then after the three year warranty was over we’d have turned it in. Instead, we bought another Highlander.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> We looked into getting a Volvo this last time around. After talking to several buddies of mine in the business we decided against one for just that reason - repairs and parts can be crazy expensive. Think if we would have decided on one we would have leased and then after the three year warranty was over we’d have turned it in. Instead, we bought another Highlander.


The power steering fluid for mine is $37.00 a liter. Doesn't come any smaller. And if you use the wrong one it will leak like a sieve and get jerky when it gets cold out. On the other hand mine has a handy set of brackets where you can buy a little window shade looking thing that blocks the radiator for cold weather climates. $140.00. For what is essentially a 2' wide window shade.

Fortunately i have a spare. Car that is, not a window shade. The parts come in handy.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> The power steering fluid for mine is $37.00 a liter. Doesn't come any smaller. And if you use the wrong one it will leak like a sieve and get jerky when it gets cold out. On the other hand mine has a handy set of brackets where you can buy a little window shade looking thing that blocks the radiator for cold weather climates. $140.00. For what is essentially a 2' wide window shade.
> 
> Fortunately i have a spare. Car that is, not a window shade. The parts come in handy.


On the plus side, they do seem to last forever - IF you can afford the parts.


----------



## Gymschu

PACman said:


> There is a drug store chain in Northern Ohio that sells Wooster silver tip brushes. Pretty close.


Drug Mart! I go there if there's not a paintstore to be found and I forget my brushes. Yeah, I know, what painter forgets PAINT BRUSHES for crying out loud.


----------



## slinger58

Gymschu said:


> Drug Mart! I go there if there's not a paintstore to be found and I forget my brushes. Yeah, I know, what painter forgets PAINT BRUSHES for crying out loud.




What painter forgets his brushes? Probably an old one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn

I don't think gym is all that old, but I can't figure how one could go to work without a brush, unless you are walking next door.


----------



## jennifertemple

I hate when I put my back out! :vs_mad:


----------



## CApainter

jennifertemple said:


> I hate when I put my back out! :vs_mad:


Hopefully it's not too serious and a little rest and time will heal it. Our disks aren't as pliable as we age. Right now, I'm dealing with bursitis in both shoulders. Very achy.


----------



## jennifertemple

CApainter said:


> Hopefully it's not too serious and a little rest and time will heal it. Our disks aren't as pliable as we age. Right now, I'm dealing with bursitis in both shoulders. Very achy.


I expect to be out of commission about 4 days. I might also mention that one of the things I hate about getting older is the need to be careful. It is so much easier to hurt something now and be reminded I'm not 30-40 anymore.

"Golden Years" who are they trying to kid?! The golden years are 30-45!! At least they were for me, I had learned most everything I needed to know about my craft, could whip through jobs at lightening speed, often painting 2 condo units a day (Brush & Roller) and still have oodles of energy left after work. Not so much like that at 63!:sad:


----------



## jennifertemple

RH, Love your signature line! :biggrin:


----------



## Wolfgang

Old age sucks when it comes to a persons body. Every once in a while your body will tell you; "are you sure you want to do this?". Most of us will ignore it.....and end up paying for it later. All the things we could do with relatively ease and took for granted earlier, don't come so easily later. 

I don't think anyone of us think how really physical painting is when we're doing it. We just slow down in different ways. 40' and 32' foot ladders? Hell no! Scraping that old Victorian? Nope.

Ranch style houses start to look better all the time. Houses with walkout basements on a good slope aren't so appealing anymore. 2 story entry ways? Nah.... Vaulted ceilings? Lemme think about it.

Easy is good. At least that's what my body tells me.


----------



## RH

Wolfgang said:


> Old age sucks when it comes to a persons body. Every once in a while your body will tell you; "are you sure you want to do this?". Most of us will ignore it.....and end up paying for it later. All the things we could do with relatively ease and took for granted earlier, don't come so easily later.
> 
> I don't think anyone of us think how really physical painting is when we're doing it. We just slow down in different ways. 40' and 32' foot ladders? Hell no! Scraping that old Victorian? Nope.
> 
> Ranch style houses start to look better all the time. Houses with walkout basements on a good slope aren't so appealing anymore. 2 story entry ways? Nah.... Vaulted ceilings? Lemme think about it.
> 
> Easy is good. At least that's what my body tells me.


wimp... :devil3:






:wink:


----------



## jennifertemple

RH said:


> wimp... :devil3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:


How old did you say you are? :vs_smirk: Just asking,...'cause I think you might be in wimp territory sooner than you realize!


----------



## chrisn

Oh, I think he is there already:biggrin:


----------



## PACman

Like i have always said, i can do everything i could do when i was half my age, it just hurts twice as much the next day!


----------



## CApainter

I've mentioned before that the work environment doesn't take aging into account. Sure, there are age discrimination laws regarding employment, but once you're there, you're expected to keep up with the work demands. 

As an aging worker, I realized it is my obligation to find a pace that suits me while producing a reasonable amount of work. This becomes quite a challenge, and often leads to me over doing it. Because, I'm either trying to prove something to myself, like I've still got it!, or I'm concerned that my production level is diminishing and I need to hustle. Either way, it leads to injury. 

This is why I am concerning myself more and more these days with being organized and ready rather than thinking I can throw everything at a job, get it done, then throw everything back in my truck and move on to the next job.

It took me all day yesterday to organize my truck! And I actually felt guilty for not being on the wall.


----------



## RH

jennifertemple said:


> How old did you say you are? :vs_smirk: Just asking,...'cause I think you might be in wimp territory sooner than you realize!


Oh hell, I hit and passed wimp years ago. Decrepit is around the next curve.:sad:


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when one of my favourite customers insists on hiring one of the crappiest plumbing/electrical companies in the area. Changing out all the light fixtures in the house, they remove the old ones but don't even hang a pig tail until the new fixtures arrive. Of course, they also pull all the outlets on the second floor so there's no way to plug in a work light. Of course they get grubby hand prints all over the ceilings and walls while they're doing all of this.


----------



## PACman

I hate pushy salesmen. Salespeople. Whatever.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> I hate pushy salesmen. Salespeople. Whatever.


Especially those who work in paint stores.


----------



## CApainter

Oh...The irony..


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> Especially those who work in paint stores.


They're a pita that's for sure. Especially when they have some "miracle" Superduperpooperscooper paint to sell for $100.00 a gallon.


----------



## getrex

I hate it when old people get on my case about being younger when I have permanent physical disabilities that more than make up the difference. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn

getrex said:


> I hate it when old people get on my case about being younger when I have permanent physical disabilities that more than make up the difference.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 
That happens after 18 cans of BIN:biggrin:


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> That happens after 18 cans of BIN:biggrin:


Yeah i can vouch for that! I still have a headache.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

Just write on the wall. The painter will fix it later.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> Just write on the wall. The painter will fix it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Be glad it isn't red sharpie!


----------



## Brushman4

Or steel crayon.


----------



## getrex

chrisn said:


> That happens after 18 cans of BIN


That was just the first random number that popped into my head. I prefer putting a towel around the rim of a gallon of BIN and getting my head in there like on a massage table and do some deep breathing for about 20 minutes. All the aches and pains just melt away!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennifertemple

...I stick my head in a paint can!


----------



## chrisn

getrex said:


> That was just the first random number that popped into my head. I prefer putting a towel around the rim of a gallon of BIN and getting my head in there like on a massage table and do some deep breathing for about 20 minutes. All the aches and pains just melt away!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 
along with all your brain cells:vs_OMG:


----------



## getrex

Waste of space anyway. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Stopped by the orange box to grab a mistint for testing, the paint department staff was a complete joke! Behr may have a decent product but I can't believe people actually shop there! It would be hilarious if I didn't feel bad for the customers!


----------



## getrex

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Stopped by the orange box to grab a mistint for testing, the paint department staff was a complete joke! Behr may have a decent product but I can't believe people actually shop there! It would be hilarious if I didn't feel bad for the customers!


Maybe decent for target practice..

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Stopped by the orange box to grab a mistint for testing, the paint department staff was a complete joke! Behr may have a decent product but I can't believe people actually shop there! It would be hilarious if I didn't feel bad for the customers!


I've seen as many as 5 groups of people "looking" at colors at the local Home Depot when there was three HD employees leaning on the paint counter talking to one another and not approaching the people "just looking" at colors at all. That is not smart, unless you have sold all the paint you need to sell. Most people "just looking" at colors are doing more than looking! They are actually begging someone to come over and sell them some paint! But apparently Home Depot hasn't figured out one of the oldest truths in retail paint sales yet.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

"I bought this really expensive paint from ____, why is it leaving brush marks? can you match this in a quart oil impervo" :vs_mad:















Finish is closer to regal pearl than a semi gloss, really thick, indeed does not level worth a damn and it mars with just the lightest touch of your finger nail. 

I called the hardware store it came from. $39.99/gallon with friggen chalk added to your paint! :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> "I bought this really expensive paint from ____, why is it leaving brush marks? please match this in a quart oil impervo"
> View attachment 99097


Because it's DUTCHBOY! And you got SCREWED! Now you'll pay full retail for your Impervo FOOL!


----------



## PACman

I hate when Matchrite sends me an update flashdrive with corrupted files on it and now my color eye is shut down until they send me another one!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> I hate when Matchrite sends me an update flashdrive with corrupted files on it and now my color eye is shut down until they send me another one!


At least they didn't send it via zipdisk


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> At least they didn't send it via zipdisk


what a frickin' nightmare this has been. I've had to call them 4 times to get the damn thing working right. And they're getting awful huffy with me considering they are the ones who screwed my color computer up!


----------



## PACman

Has anyone ever figured out how to get those damn square plastic paint jugs like SW used to sell open once they have been glued shut with paint on the threads? frickin' gorilla glue wouldn't hold this dang thing shut like this Crutchboy does.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> Has anyone ever figured out how to get those damn square plastic paint jugs like SW used to sell open once they have been glued shut with paint on the threads? frickin' gorilla glue wouldn't hold this dang thing shut like this Crutchboy does.


Only seen one like that, I cut it off then transferred the contents to a new container


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Only seen one like that, I cut it off then transferred the contents to a new container


There everywhere in northern Ohio and most of them are 6 or 7 years or more old. They sell crutchboy at menard's and all of it comes in those damn things. Customer says they don't want me to bust the thing open because.... hell who knows why. I told them they would have to get me another sample or open the damn thing themselves. As soon as i break it they'll probably expect me to replace if free of charge or something. I should tell them to take it to SW and have them get it open since it was their damn idea.


----------



## PACman

I get four phone calls from unknown (to me anyway) area codes in 5 minutes, and every one of them is listed online as a known robo call.


----------



## Painterpaintspaint

I love everything about this thread lol


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> I get four phone calls from unknown (to me anyway) area codes in 5 minutes, and every one of them is listed online as a known robo call.


Could they have been from another solar system, or maybe an alternate universe? If you answered did you understand the language they were conversing in?:surprise:


----------



## PaPainter724

I hate when drywall finishers use green lid for every coat even though it doesn't absorb paint in a similar manner to drywall like the purple lid does and their seams stand out and they want to try and fix it after finish coat is applied.


----------



## jennifertemple

PACman said:


> I get four phone calls from unknown (to me anyway) area codes in 5 minutes, and every one of them is listed online as a known robo call.


These days I let all calls, not recognized by me or my phone, go to voice mail. Most trash calls do not leave a message! If I get a message I call back.


----------



## PACman

jennifertemple said:


> These days I let all calls, not recognized by me or my phone, go to voice mail. Most trash calls do not leave a message! If I get a message I call back.


That's what i try to do too. If it isn't from a local area code or at least an area code one of my suppliers is in i won't answer it. If it is a legit call they will leave a message. But occasionally out of curiosity i will do a reverse look-up of the number. There are several websites that will tell you if it is a known robocall or a scam number. Probably 3/4 of the calls to my business phone are not legit and are actually illegal. It's getting to be a pain just to try to do legitimate business now.


----------



## Brushman4

This harkens me back to the early and mid- 1990's when I used to get an average of three or so calls a week trying to sell me either precious metals or coffee futures. These calls were from the NY/NJ area but the majority were from South Florida. Almost all these guys had a thick NY/NJ accent and promised I would triple my investment in 6 months, ya sure.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when my bank keeps calling me asking if I want to spend an extra $20 per month as a service charge for my bank account to get 'enhanced security'. I keep asking them if the security I have now is substandard/low in quality. They never respond to that one. They seriously do a really hard sell on this to the point that I usually just hang up on them after saying no several times.

They're also calling me and sending me letters asking me if I want to increase my credit limit on my credit card which already has a limit roughly 5 times what I'll ever need/want.


----------



## PaPainter724

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when my bank keeps calling me asking if I want to spend an extra $20 per month as a service charge for my bank account to get 'enhanced security'. I keep asking them if the security I have now is substandard/low in quality. They never respond to that one. They seriously do a really hard sell on this to the point that I usually just hang up on them after saying no several times.
> 
> They're also calling me and sending me letters asking me if I want to increase my credit limit on my credit card which already has a limit roughly 5 times what I'll ever need/want.


I know that feeling. We get weekly calls about setting up credit card readers on our phones even though we're mainly commercial and have no use for that. We also get weekly calls about getting a huge line of credit that we don't need but could have used 5 years ago when they weren't interested in giving it to us.


----------



## getrex

That's why you should go with credit unions instead of banks. I've never gotten anything other than emails and you can probably find a way to stop that too.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex

Brushman4 said:


> This harkens me back to the early and mid- 1990's when I used to get an average of three or so calls a week trying to sell me either precious metals or coffee futures. These calls were from the NY/NJ area but the majority were from South Florida. Almost all these guys had a thick NY/NJ accent and promised I would triple my investment in 6 months, ya sure.


If you had invested in those coffee futures you could have been rich by now. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

getrex said:


> That's why you should go with credit unions instead of banks. I've never gotten anything other than emails and you can probably find a way to stop that too.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


My wife set up a business account with the local credit union. Every time she went in to do literally anything, it took forever and eventually the entire staff team were required to assist. Even if it was just making a deposit or updating a bank book. It was incredible. We couldn't end that relationship fast enough.


----------



## Brushman4

getrex said:


> If you had invested in those coffee futures you could have been rich by now.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Or I could be homeless and living on the street!


----------



## RH

I hate that whenever I do a project, such as installing towel bars, I always feel compelled to save the little allen wrenches which are included along with the brackets and screws. I must have a gazillion of them floating around in my tool box by now - but whenever I need one, they are never the right size.


----------



## getrex

Brushman4 said:


> Or I could be homeless and living on the street!


Well don't give them everything. What kind of investor are you?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex

Wildbill7145 said:


> My wife set up a business account with the local credit union. Every time she went in to do literally anything, it took forever and eventually the entire staff team were required to assist. Even if it was just making a deposit or updating a bank book. It was incredible. We couldn't end that relationship fast enough.


There are better ones. I haven't had any problems with the last 3 or 4 that I've used.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

getrex said:


> I haven't had any problems with the last 3 or 4 that I've used.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


That's kind of telling, in itself. Just saying.

At the end of the day, I have no problem with the idea of them. Just won't deal with the one that's available around here.


----------



## Brushman4

RH said:


> I hate that whenever I do a project, such as installing towel bars, I always feel compelled to save the little allen wrenches which are included along with the brackets and screws. I must have a gazillion of them floating around in my tool box by now - but whenever I need one, they are never the right size.


Why not open up an Allen wrench store, selling only them exclusively?


----------



## RH

Brushman4 said:


> Why not open up an Allen wrench store, selling only them exclusively?


Are you kidding? I might eventually _*need*_ one of the ones I sell! Sheesh!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

customer calls to complain paint is peeling. So of course its product failure. No other paint has ever had this problem!

Tons of other goofy stuff too, no roll pattern to speak of, cutting in and painting a 3x3 square at a time. expecting 2 coats of ben painting over new mud. Old worn out $2 roller cover from hardware store.

Somehow ben still 'looks' good except where the paint is peeling. come to find its peeling only where they spackled. did not sand & prime.


----------



## getrex

Wildbill7145 said:


> That's kind of telling, in itself. Just saying.
> 
> At the end of the day, I have no problem with the idea of them. Just won't deal with the one that's available around here.


I've moved a lot, so that doesn't mean anything.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> customer calls to complain paint is peeling. So of course its product failure. No other paint has ever had this problem!
> 
> Tons of other goofy stuff too, no roll pattern to speak of, cutting in and painting a 3x3 square at a time. expecting 2 coats of ben painting over new mud. Old worn out $2 roller cover from hardware store.
> 
> Somehow ben still 'looks' good except where the paint is peeling. come to find its peeling only where they spackled. did not sand & prime.


Because that's what all the other paint brands' commercials say their paint can do! And the salepeople at Home depot that just want to sell a gallon of paint so they can go talk to the cutie in the flooring department tell them.


----------



## Wildbill7145

getrex said:


> I've moved a lot, so that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Point taken. I have heard good things about them, and I do like the idea of them. Just didn't have a good experience around here and they're the only credit union around here.


----------



## getrex

Wildbill7145 said:


> Point taken. I have heard good things about them, and I do like the idea of them. Just didn't have a good experience around here and they're the only credit union around here.


Spray paint "you suck" on their front door. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

getrex said:


> Spray paint "you suck" on their front door.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I hear Home Despot has a good selection of rattle cans.


----------



## Lightningboy65

I hate when you're retired from the painting business and friends and old customers call you asking if you're looking for a painting project to keep busy..... I guess I could have bigger problems.


----------



## chrisn

PACman said:


> Because that's what all the other paint brands' commercials say their paint can do! And the salepeople at Home depot that just want to sell a gallon of paint so they can go talk to the cutie in the flooring department tell them.


Never seen one around here:sad:


----------



## Brushman4

chrisn said:


> Never seen one around here:sad:


What a Home Depot or the cutie in flooring?


----------



## chrisn

Brushman4 said:


> What a Home Depot or the cutie in flooring?


 
ANY cuties


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> ANY cuties


I guess that's why it's called HAG-erstown! (oh man that one is terrible, isn't it?)


----------



## RH

Lightningboy65 said:


> I hate when you're retired from the painting business and friends and old customers call you asking if you're looking for a painting project to keep busy..... I guess I could have bigger problems.


I’m trying to phase things out yet when I get a call the old habits kicks in and before I know it I’m taking down information. :vs_mad:


----------



## Lightningboy65

RH said:


> I’m trying to phase things out yet when I get a call the old habits kicks in and before I know it I’m taking down information. :vs_mad:


Like Nancy Reagan said...."Just say no". :smile:

If only I could follow my own advice. I still find myself taking on a very few select projects. Nothing too big though.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Today's customer: "Bill, I don't think I was quite mentally stable when I chose this colour." True story. This was of course after I'd just put on the third coat.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Wildbill7145 said:


> Today's customer: "Bill, I don't think I was quite mentally stable when I chose this colour." True story. This was of course after I'd just put on the third coat.


One of my guys did a complex faux finish over vinyl wall covering. Designer approved it. HO approved it. After job complete HO says they want it darker. After starting over and going through entire processes again HO decides the old way was better. Just glad hes hourly on that job :biggrin:


----------



## lilpaintchic

RH said:


> I’m trying to phase things out yet when I get a call the old habits kicks in and before I know it I’m taking down information. :vs_mad:


Rolflolololol....i did that today, too. And I'm kicking myself tonight. Now I have a side job that'll go o for probably the next month every weekend. I'm too old for side work....i need my weekends to recover from the work week!!!!good $ though....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

lilpaintchic said:


> Rolflolololol....i did that today, too. And I'm kicking myself tonight. Now I have a side job that'll go o for probably the next month every weekend. I'm too old for side work....i need my weekends to recover from the work week!!!!good $ though....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I find if I just keep going... I just keep going. If I stop and slow down for a few days... I slow down. That being said, I've got stuff to do that's non painting related. Or sort of. Taxes. Etc.

So many receipts to sort through.


----------



## getrex

Finally finished my taxes... ugh.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

getrex said:


> Finally finished my taxes... ugh.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Good for you. Now you can sit back and look forward to that HUGE refund, right?:wink:


----------



## getrex

RH said:


> Good for you. Now you can sit back and look forward to that HUGE refund, right?:wink:


Almost 5k.. half of which immediately goes to pay off my wife's car. And the rest goes into savings for a replacement for mine.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

getrex said:


> Almost 5k.. half of which immediately goes to pay off my wife's car. And the rest goes into savings for a replacement for mine.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


That’s a pretty good one. We once had a $13,000 refund, which of course was great to receive, but it actually sort of pissed me off because it meant we had been giving way too much to our rich uncle throughout the year than we needed to. If I come in around $500 either way I’m fairly pleased.


----------



## Lightningboy65

If I ever got a refund, I'd fire my accountant !


----------



## Painting-Stl

I use an accounting app, it automatically sorts my purchases into each expense category. Tax time I print the report and hand it to my tax guy. Takes me 5 mins to do my taxes thanks to modern technology. Used to take me 2 weeks back on the day.


----------



## getrex

RH said:


> That’s a pretty good one. We once had a $13,000 refund, which of course was great to receive, but it actually sort of pissed me off because it meant we had been giving way too much to our rich uncle throughout the year than we needed to. If I come in around $500 either way I’m fairly pleased.


Nice! Mine would have been around 7.5k if I wasn't also paying the self-employment tax. Oh well.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp

I want nothing back or if I did I would want interest on the loan I made to the govt. Anything we might get back we just roll it into the next year.


----------



## Vylum

"im just gonna use your brush for a sec" is probably the last sentence i want to hear. dont touch it


----------



## PaPainter724

The government gives money back to you? Since when?


----------



## getrex

Dunno why for anyone else but I'm under the poverty limit. So I get returns.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

getrex said:


> Dunno why for anyone else but I'm under the poverty limit. So I get returns.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


See, there are advantages to being poor!


----------



## Brushman4

Taxes? I have an uncle who lives in taxes, "Dollars Taxes".......


----------



## Wolfgang

I hate when someone says they're done here, making a dramatic exit, only to return as if nothing happened and all is forgiven and forgotten. It isn't. If the shoe fits.....


----------



## RH

Wolfgang said:


> I hate when someone says they're done here, making a dramatic exit, only to return as if nothing happened and all is forgiven and forgotten. It isn't. If the shoe fits.....


I didn’t think I was all *that* dramatic. Sheesh!






:devil3:


----------



## getrex

Wolfgang said:


> I hate when someone says they're done here, making a dramatic exit, only to return as if nothing happened and all is forgiven and forgotten. It isn't. If the shoe fits.....


I haven't been here since yesterday but I didn't realize it would cause such a stir!


..maybe I should leave everyday and return everyday! Muahahahaha!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vylum

"you forgot this" "you gonna do that" "is that one coat" "what kind of tape is that" "paint is smelly" 


leave me alone please.


----------



## getrex

Vylum said:


> "you forgot this" "you gonna do that" "is that one coat" "what kind of tape is that" "paint is smelly"
> 
> 
> leave me alone please.


My favorite is, "Are you done now?" And I'm waiting for boards to dry so I can finish the _first coat_ on the bottom.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when plumber installs a vanity in a bathroom leaving exactly 2.5" of space between right side and the wall. How am I supposed to paint in there without getting stuff all over the baseboard? Can't even get my hand in there to tape anything. I can get a weenie roller in there, but I need a straight line somewhere!

Sometimes I think some painter in history did something horrible to a plumber and a carpenter and they've both been getting back at us ever since.


----------



## mackhomie

Lol @ "is that one coat?"
staring at a wall with a look of concern is another good one--when the wall is only half dry.


----------



## mackhomie

Brushman4 said:


> getrex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno why for anyone else but I'm under the poverty limit. So I get returns.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> See, there are advantages to being poor!
Click to expand...

Hahaha


----------



## getrex

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when plumber installs a vanity in a bathroom leaving exactly 2.5" of space between right side and the wall. How am I supposed to paint in there without getting stuff all over the baseboard? Can't even get my hand in there to tape anything. I can get a weenie roller in there, but I need a straight line somewhere!
> 
> Sometimes I think some painter in history did something horrible to a plumber and a carpenter and they've both been getting back at us ever since.


Ask a pro to spray it for you with some pm200.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

There is probably 100 reasons why, so i won't list them, but i am really, REALLY beginning to hate it when a DIY customer say they are going to use a "sprayer" on a job! Yesterday was a prime example.


----------



## Vylum

i had a HO turn the lights off after i wasnt in a certain room for a brief time. pretty annoying


----------



## Brushman4

Vylum said:


> i had a HO turn the lights off after i wasnt in a certain room for a brief time. pretty annoying


It's more annoying when they turn them off while you're still in the room!:vs_mad:


----------



## RH

I hate when Alex Trebeck calls to tell me that Colonial Penn DID turn me down. :sad:


----------



## New England painter

The homeowner request his deck to be stained early April. I take the job, ask when he needs it done. He says..."thats the tricky part". He says it needs to be done in one week in early April, it's 32 degrees and it just snowed!!!!!!

When your worker has to many debts and expects for you to give him a raise.

Excuses to not willing to work, and then cries he has no money.

HATE that...People texting or Facebooking while driving!!! 

Telemarketers,robo calls, and scammers

Yelp constantly calling to sign up for their services to pay 800 a month for advertising. They are vicious arrogant and ridiculous to charge that kind of money for advertising.

People that have to be first all of the time. they are always in a dam rush for nothing. not my fault your late!!


----------



## RH

I hate when I just finish spraying some doors in my shop, they look great, and I’m slowly backing out the door to allow them to dry... and a great big slow cruising house fly sneaks through the opening and begins circling above the them.


----------



## Brushman4

RH said:


> I hate when Alex Trebeck calls to tell me that Colonial Penn DID turn me down. :sad:


You should have told him to invite you to be on Jeopardy as a consolation.


----------



## Wildbill7145

RH said:


> I hate when I just finish spraying some doors in my shop, they look great, and I’m slowly backing out the door to allow them to dry... and a great big slow cruising house fly sneaks through the opening and begins circling above the them.


Try painting windows in a farmhouse with cluster flies (large, stupid, slow flies. Usually in large numbers) are present. They land on your wet paint, fly into your paint can, etc. They always hang around the windows for some reason. New house, old house, doesn't matter.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> Try painting windows in a farmhouse with cluster flies (large, stupid, slow flies. Usually in large numbers) are present. They land on your wet paint, fly into your paint can, etc. They always hang around the windows for some reason. New house, old house, doesn't matter.


Maybe it’s not the paint that’s attracting them - but the painter. :whistling2:


----------



## RH

New England painter said:


> The homeowner request his deck to be stained early April. I take the job, ask when he needs it done. He says..."thats the tricky part". He says it needs to be done in one week in early April, it's 32 degrees and it just snowed!!!!!!
> 
> When your worker has to many debts and expects for you to give him a raise.
> 
> Excuses to not willing to work, and then cries he has no money.
> 
> HATE that...People texting or Facebooking while driving!!!
> 
> Telemarketers,robo calls, and scammers
> 
> Yelp constantly calling to sign up for their services to pay 800 a month for advertising. They are vicious arrogant and ridiculous to charge that kind of money for advertising.
> 
> People that have to be first all of the time. they are always in a dam rush for nothing. not my fault your late!!


Long time ago someone here shared the following: “A failure to plan ahead on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part.” 
And, “There is no such thing as a painting emergency.” 
I find myself replaying those in my head from time to time and they allow me to put some perspective on the demands of those “me first” customers.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Two days (my weekend), two neighbours, two bathrooms, both high school teachers of course (good dig at RH. lol). I'm supposed to be painting both bathrooms. One used a butter knife to fill the nail holes. The other used what has to have been a dirt shovel to mash massive amounts of virtually unsandable 'poly filla' on the awfully boarded drywall repairs.

I wanted to tell both of them that we should just close all the schools down and teach all the kids ourselves at home since apparently anyone can do everything.


----------



## getrex

At least they did the hard work for you. You should be grateful.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

getrex said:


> At least they did the hard work for you. You should be grateful.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hopefully, everyone learns early on not to even bid on a job that the HO does the prep on!


----------



## Wildbill7145

Brushman4 said:


> Hopefully, everyone learns early on not to even bid on a job that the HO does the prep on!


True, but this wasn't a paid job. It was a favour for neighbours.


----------



## PACman

I hate when i snap two breaker bars and a 1/2" extension trying to take off a lug bolt because some jacka55 at Pepboys used an air gun on vintage alloy wheels! He's damn lucky he didn't crack them or they'd be in some 5hit! I guess customer service has gone to crap in the tire business too! Those wheel's are pushing $750 each!


----------



## getrex

Get a longer breaker bar.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

Pretty funny. I popped over to my neighbours this morning to sand/prime/paint his bathroom. He always tells me to never knock, just come on in. Doesn't even own a key for his front door. Car's gone, I figure he and his blond bombshell wife have gone to work. Sent them both a text to make sure. No response.

I walk in, paint cans in hand. I hear the words "Hello lover", she walks out with no top on. "EEEK! Billy, turn around!" We both start laughing as she runs off to grab some clothes. He comes in 5 minutes later; was at rugby practice. Hears the story and he's killing himself laughing. I gotta go back later this afternoon to put finish coat on. Hoping I hear either of them come in the door so I can take my tshirt off and walk out to greet them. That's gonna be seriously funny. I really hope this works out.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Boo. Didn't work out.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> Pretty funny. I popped over to my neighbours this morning to sand/prime/paint his bathroom. He always tells me to never knock, just come on in. Doesn't even own a key for his front door. Car's gone, I figure he and his blond bombshell wife have gone to work. Sent them both a text to make sure. No response.
> 
> I walk in, paint cans in hand. I hear the words "Hello lover", she walks out with no top on. "EEEK! Billy, turn around!" We both start laughing as she runs off to grab some clothes. He comes in 5 minutes later; was at rugby practice. Hears the story and he's killing himself laughing. I gotta go back later this afternoon to put finish coat on. Hoping I hear either of them come in the door so I can take my tshirt off and walk out to greet them. That's gonna be seriously funny. I really hope this works out.


You are fortunate they _both_ have a great sense of humor.:vs_whistle:


----------



## Wildbill7145

RH said:


> You are fortunate they _both_ have a great sense of humor.:vs_whistle:


Absolutely. Great people. That being said, I would say about half of my customers tell me just to walk in and they'll leave the door unlocked when they leave for work.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> Boo. Didn't work out.


Shouldn’t that be “boob”?


----------



## Brushman4

Wildbill7145 said:


> Pretty funny. I popped over to my neighbours this morning to sand/prime/paint his bathroom. He always tells me to never knock, just come on in. Doesn't even own a key for his front door. Car's gone, I figure he and his blond bombshell wife have gone to work. Sent them both a text to make sure. No response.
> 
> I walk in, paint cans in hand. I hear the words "Hello lover", she walks out with no top on. "EEEK! Billy, turn around!" We both start laughing as she runs off to grab some clothes. He comes in 5 minutes later; was at rugby practice. Hears the story and he's killing himself laughing. I gotta go back later this afternoon to put finish coat on. Hoping I hear either of them come in the door so I can take my tshirt off and walk out to greet them. That's gonna be seriously funny. I really hope this works out.


Does she have a nice rack?:biggrin:


----------



## Vylum

those dumb annoying robot vacuums that smash into my equipment when no one is there


----------



## PACman

when i get three trucks in the same day......from the same trucking company.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Vylum said:


> those dumb annoying robot vacuums that smash into my equipment when no one is there


Short while ago I was working for a couple who had one of those. Guy was pretty handy and pulled the electrical cover plates for me the night before. Also removed the grills off the cold air returns. Next day, I'm working and that stupid thing comes out of one of the bedrooms and starts moseying about. Drove itself right through the hole in the wall where the cold air return grill was. Dropped and I couldn't see it to retrieve it.

Told the guy about it that night. He looked pretty concerned. Have no idea how that worked out. lol.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> Short while ago I was working for a couple who had one of those. Guy was pretty handy and pulled the electrical cover plates for me the night before. Also removed the grills off the cold air returns. Next day, I'm working and that stupid thing comes out of one of the bedrooms and starts moseying about. Drove itself right through the hole in the wall where the cold air return grill was. Dropped and I couldn't see it to retrieve it.
> 
> Told the guy about it that night. He looked pretty concerned. Have no idea how that worked out. lol.


Well, hopefully they got some really clean duct work out of it.


----------



## PACman

coffee maker broke me grumpy
someone must die


----------



## mackhomie

PACman said:


> coffee maker broke me grumpy
> someone must die


Was that a haiku


----------



## PACman

mackhomie said:


> Was that a haiku


No that was me without coffee saying f*ck the punctuation.


----------



## RH

mackhomie said:


> Was that a haiku


Crappy start to day.
Coffee maker broke me pissed.
Someone will die soon.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> Crappy start to day.
> Coffee maker broke me pissed.
> Someone will die soon.


That's a haiku.


----------



## PACman

I hate it when you tell the best paint joke EVER in the joke thread AND NOT ONE PERSON READS IT!


----------



## RH

I thought I thanked you? I actually shared it on my FB page and got a ton of likes. I thought it was a great one.


----------



## RH

Oh, I get it - mods aren’t considered people. We’re just heartless cyborg types.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> Oh, I get it - mods aren’t considered people. We’re just heartless cyborg types.


Everyone here knows you are just a bot dude.


----------



## PACman

I actually posted that before i saw you had thanked me.


----------



## Jmayspaint

I hate freakin hair spray. 










Maybe one of these days I’ll finally get it thorough my thick skull that I need to always clean bathroom walls even if they don’t look dirty. At least around the sink area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

Jmayspaint said:


> I hate freakin hair spray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one of these days I’ll finally get it thorough my thick skull that I need to always clean bathroom walls even if they don’t look dirty. At least around the sink area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like one of those pictures they sent back from Pluto.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

Jmayspaint said:


> I hate freakin hair spray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one of these days I’ll finally get it thorough my thick skull that I need to always clean bathroom walls even if they don’t look dirty. At least around the sink area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just did a bathroom, and I cleaned all of the lower wall around the sink with Krud Kutter. Still had some bubbles.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

I've seen so many problems caused by hairspray it isn't even funny. Second only to Murphy's oil soap and pledge.


----------



## jennifertemple

PACman said:


> I've seen so many problems caused by hairspray it isn't even funny. Second only to Murphy's oil soap and pledge.


Pledge is the worst!!! OMG, how I hate the stuff! It has destroyed more fine furniture than any other product. If treated with pledge you need to remove a lot of surface to refinish thus, in every case, forget about saving the old patina. 

I have heard of a product they sell in tiny bottles to instrument makers that mitigates the pledge effect. I never purchased it or used it. If I ever got a piece that warranted the cost, I might look to buy some.

What's the story on Murphy's Oil Soap? How deep does it go? I know people also use that stuff on wood.


----------



## jennifertemple

I hate it when I slice myself open with a plaster blade! Dang fool I am, got'a stop cleaning my plaster blades with sand paper; I've turned them all into really wide knives.


----------



## getrex

Sharp observation.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

jennifertemple said:


> Pledge is the worst!!! OMG, how I hate the stuff! It has destroyed more fine furniture than any other product. If treated with pledge you need to remove a lot of surface to refinish thus, in every case, forget about saving the old patina.
> 
> I have heard of a product they sell in tiny bottles to instrument makers that mitigates the pledge effect. I never purchased it or used it. If I ever got a piece that warranted the cost, I might look to buy some.
> 
> What's the story on Murphy's Oil Soap? How deep does it go? I know people also use that stuff on wood.


The story on Murphy's? It's the devil's own bodily fluids! That's the story on Murphy's!


----------



## jennifertemple

PACman said:


> The story on Murphy's? It's the devil's own bodily fluids! That's the story on Murphy's!


Yes, but does it ruin the pieces for refinishing?


----------



## PACman

jennifertemple said:


> Yes, but does it ruin the pieces for refinishing?


"hell" yes! But it's usually use for "cleaning" wood trim and doors not for actual furniture or decor pieces. It's basically scented mineral oil that soaks in and gradually builds an insidious almost non-removable residue. You gotta use lacquer thinner or stripper to get it off and it's almost un-detectable. If you sand it you just schmear it around.


----------



## PPD

Woodco said:


> I hate it when I do a bunch of research for a specific wallpaper job, show up to the site, and there's holes in the wall and wires electricians need to fish. Then they cancel the job cuz its gonna take too long...


Omg...ummm heeeelllll no! Contract signed, deposit paid!


----------



## PPD

jennifertemple said:


> Pledge is the worst!!! OMG, how I hate the stuff! It has destroyed more fine furniture than any other product. If treated with pledge you need to remove a lot of surface to refinish thus, in every case, forget about saving the old patina.
> 
> What's the story on Murphy's Oil Soap? How deep does it go? I know people also use that stuff on wood.


Pledge is the devil for antique furniture! I’ve had 2 pieces that had been pledged constantly (same client) and trying to get the film and buildup out of the creviced and cracks before I could even strip the old finish back was a FREAKING NIGHTMARE!!!

As for MOS- its a potassium vegetable oil base so it builds up in untreated wood similar to how a tung oil would but without the helpful properties & makes it almost impossible to completly remove. 

A friend called me crying after she used it to mop her new hard wood floors. They were a streaked waxy mess afterwards & nothing she used would take it up. It took me a few minutes to lookup the product makeup and oil base but I quickly realized it SHOULD NOT be marketed for use on finished hardwood!! 

... Had her use a vinegar, baking soda & blue dawn slurry that made it 90% better but for the areas that wouldnt budge she had to use mineral spirits with a light hand & quick wash back. I don’t keep it in my house or shop and if someones been ‘washing’ their wood furniture that had a week finish I cringe & warn them the stripping process us gunna be labor intensve & pricey.


----------



## PPD

Jmayspaint said:


> I hate freakin hair spray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one of these days I’ll finally get it thorough my thick skull that I need to always clean bathroom walls even if they don’t look dirty. At least around the sink area.


Haha yep.. the wall/door directly behind the mirror is the worst of it. Being a girl I can tell ya that those hair products overspray worse than a 535 tip on a windy day! 

TIP: head to your local dollar store or Big Lots & pickup a product called LA’s Totally Awesome. Should be $1 per bottle or less & its pure MAGIC! I use it in place of crud cutter or TSP on almost everything now. 

Tested it out by spraying some on an old black oil grease stain that’d set in a rug for the past 2 years & been midigated to the garage cuz nothing I did could get it out. Let it sit for an hr, scrubbed with a brush & the freaking stain came out!! I’m considered the “stain queen” in my group of friends/family but that bugger had illided me for years till I found this stuff. Havent found a thing it cant clean!


----------



## PPD

Wildbill7145 said:


> Pretty funny. I popped over to my neighbours this morning to sand/prime/paint his bathroom. He always tells me to never knock, just come on in. Doesn't even own a key for his front door. Car's gone, I figure he and his blond bombshell wife have gone to work. Sent them both a text to make sure. No response.
> 
> I walk in, paint cans in hand. I hear the words "Hello lover", she walks out with no top on. "EEEK! Billy, turn around!" We both start laughing as she runs off to grab some clothes. He comes in 5 minutes later; was at rugby practice. Hears the story and he's killing himself laughing. I gotta go back later this afternoon to put finish coat on. Hoping I hear either of them come in the door so I can take my tshirt off and walk out to greet them. That's gonna be seriously funny. I really hope this works out.


LMAO...love this! Thank god their friends! Too bad it didnt work out going back


----------



## PPD

(Insert here: type A and/or DIY client thats home during a fine finish, cabinet painting, color match repair job, etc)..

“What are you doing now?...” 

“Why are you doing that?
Or 
“What does that do?”

“Why are paint prices so variable...is there really a difference or is it all just hype?”
...
.“Oh really? Can you explain them to me?”

“What are your favorite tools, paints, etc?”

“Where’s your favorite place to shop for supplies?”

“How do I refinish my grandmas antique dresser myself?”

“Can I help?”
....
“Is there really nothing I can do to help?”

I start to feel like I’m developing a split personality as I smile & brush them off as kindly as I can....while in my head I’m screaming: 
“YES YOU CAN HELP ME by going the F away & letting me do my job in peace!!”


----------



## Woodco

PPD said:


> Omg...ummm heeeelllll no! Contract signed, deposit paid!


Not for a five hour wallpaper job. Also, its the first time I'd meet a client. Cant sign a contract until you meet anyway.


----------



## jennifertemple

Woodco said:


> Not for a five hour wallpaper job. Also, its the first time I'd meet a client. Cant sign a contract until you meet anyway.


Don't do any work until the contract is signed!


----------



## jennifertemple

PPD said:


> ....while in my head I’m screaming:
> “YES YOU CAN HELP ME by going the F away & letting me do my job in peace!!”


I do not scream in my head, I do it out loud! "Lady, go away and let me work otherwise money or no money, I'm done here!" 

To a young lad who refereed to the "Phucking painter" after he did not clear his room as promised and I was accommodating. I packed up in 5 minutes flat and said "I'm finished here! You can explain it to your parents. I have never been refereed to in such a manner and I do not intend to accept it from you!" His mother was on the phone begging me to come back as I was walking through my own door. I agreed "If you keep that boy away from me!" She agreed, Dad was thrilled that I taught "My Son a lesson in life!" Kid was not happy but never came near me again and just scowled from a distance. (I did enjoy putting the little AH in his place.

I suppose I was known as the intolerant painter but I was also known as the painter that ALWAYS gets paid!


----------



## PACman

"it looks a little too (insert inane color here) don't you think? Maybe it needs a little (insert completely wrong color to correct inane color here). To someone who has been matching colors daily since 1985.


----------



## Woodco

jennifertemple said:


> Don't do any work until the contract is signed!


Im not writing a contract for a day long job. Only for a thousand dollar or more job. When I email them the proposal, and they agree, its considered a verbal contract anyway, and it is enough to take to small claims should I ever need to.


----------



## PACman

I hate when SW has a 40% off sale, and on the following monday i do three SW color matches for painters to recoat the SW products their clients bought at 40% that look "like 5hit" or "didn't cover for 5hit".........oh wait a minute! This should be in the "i love it when....." thread shouldn't it?


----------



## getrex

PACman said:


> I hate when SW has a 40% off sale, and on the following monday i do three SW color matches for painters to recoat the SW products their clients bought at 40% that look "like 5hit" or "didn't cover for 5hit".........oh wait a minute! This should be in the "i love it when....." thread shouldn't it?


Two coats. Doesn't matter what you paint with if you don't do two then it isn't going to cover.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

getrex said:


> Two coats. Doesn't matter what you paint with if you don't do two then it isn't going to cover.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


that's the best part! They WERE two coat jobs! One was a dark brown over tan using cashmere. Two were bad sheen holdout issues using Durations matte. One was a customer who had to rent scaffolding for an extra day because two coats of durations matte over durations flat didn't holdout worth a crap. They're losing almost $400.00 on one room between the scaffold, two more gallons of paint, and labor. All because the homeowner bought the paint for 40% off! But hey, i'm not complaining! I LOVE IT!

Keep up the good work everybody!


----------



## jennifertemple

getrex said:


> Two coats. Doesn't matter what you paint with if you don't do two then it isn't going to cover.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Dark brown over a light color, more like 3 coats to look good!


----------



## getrex

jennifertemple said:


> Dark brown over a light color, more like 3 coats to look good!


No.. that's called using the wrong tools. There are very few colors that don't cover in two coats, mostly red and yellow. Use a 3/4" roller and make your cut in cover. Not that hard. The people he is dealing with just don't know what they are doing. I've used a dozen products from different venders and there are few exceptions. Just do it right.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennifertemple

getrex said:


> No.. that's called using the wrong tools. There are very few colors that don't cover in two coats, mostly red and yellow. Use a 3/4" roller and make your cut in cover. Not that hard. The people he is dealing with just don't know what they are doing. I've used a dozen products from different venders and there are few exceptions. Just do it right.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thus, my comment I once went 4 coats on a Royal red & the same on a brilliant yellow. So agreed, most will cover beautifully in 2 and if it's just a refresh on the same color, I've been known to get away with 1.


----------



## Vylum

dark brown is my fav colour to paint with behind grey, covers great

edit: thinking more about it i remember some stubborn browns, maybe not one of my favs


----------



## PACman

Idk. My painter sent me some pics, and there is definitely going on with the Cashmere. It covered so badly it looks like a rag rolled faux finish. The painter used a 1/2" microfiber and after the first coat tried a 1/2" purdy white dove. She sent me a pic of the color formula label, and as far as i can tell the correct can size formula was used and the correct tint base was used. Oh well. it's water under the bridge now. (my painter's client came in here for the first time and bought 4 gallons of Cali Ultra that she and her brother were going to use in a hallway and bedroom. 4 hours after she picked it up she called me up to tell me she and her brother couldn't believe the difference between the Cashmere and the Ultra. I pointed out that the Ultra was a bit more expensive than the Cashmere was at the sale price and she said it was worth every penny due to the reduction in frustration. Her brother came in and opened an account and i gave him some good pricing. So two more customers for me.)


----------



## RH

I hate when I get caught between spouses that disagree on the scope of a job. Case in point, doing some woodwork refinishing for a couple in their late eighties. She wants the window sills and various cabinets done, and they do need it, but he only wants the worst of them treated since he feels they won’t be in the house that much longer.

I see where both of them are coming from, although I tend to side a bit more with her from the maintenance aspect of it and the fact that when they do sell, having the house present well will be a huge plus. However, the bottom line is that I will do what they want - just decide and give me a clear and united dictate rather than coming to me behind the back of the other and asking me to do it differently. It’s very uncomfortable having to confront two people who are old enough to be my parents (and that is *old*) and tell them they need to decide together and be on the same page.


----------



## jennifertemple

She could approach it from the "when we need to sell..." angle. I once had a similar couple and demanded a sit down & clear up or you find another painter. To much of a risk as I saw it. No one was going to be happy. We did work it all out and then when SHE came to try a round about I just said "Go talk to hubby about it." Still, one of the worst situations I ever worked. I got a call for more work from them and it was a flat out "NO!"


----------



## CApainter

RH said:


> I hate when I get caught between spouses that disagree on the scope of a job. Case in point, doing some woodwork refinishing for a couple in their late eighties. She wants the window sills and various cabinets done, and they do need it, but he only wants the worst of them treated since he feels they won’t be in the house that much longer.
> 
> I see where both of them are coming from, although I tend to side a bit more with her from the maintenance aspect of it and the fact that when they do sell, having the house present well will be a huge plus. However, the bottom line is that I will do what they want - just decide and give me a clear and united dictate rather than coming to me behind the back of the other and asking me to do it differently. It’s very uncomfortable having to confront two people who are old enough to be my parents (and that is *old*) and tell them they need to decide together and be on the same page.


I'll err on the side of the women every time.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

CApainter said:


> I'll err on the side of the women every time.


I painted for some friends awhile back. T & G ceiling in a small cottage. I was told by the wife to never tell the husband how much it cost.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennifertemple

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I painted for some friends awhile back. T & G ceiling in a small cottage. I was told by the wife to never tell the husband how much it cost.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Heck, Even I do that! I pay and do not want hubby moaning about cost. We only discuss cost if we are jointly responsible for the cost.


----------



## PPD

RH said:


> I hate when I get caught between spouses that disagree on the scope of a job. Case in point, doing some woodwork refinishing for a couple in their late eighties. She wants the window sills and various cabinets done, and they do need it, but he only wants the worst of them treated since he feels they won’t be in the house that much longer.
> 
> I see where both of them are coming from, although I tend to side a bit more with her from the maintenance aspect of it and the fact that when they do sell, having the house present well will be a huge plus. However, the bottom line is that I will do what they want - just decide and give me a clear and united dictate rather than coming to me behind the back of the other and asking me to do it differently. It’s very uncomfortable having to confront two people who are old enough to be my parents (and that is *old*) and tell them they need to decide together and be on the same page.


90% of my bids are scheduled/done when the husband isnt home haha! Took me a few years fo figure it out but now I chuckle everytime a garage door starts to open & the look on the womans face. 

The way I describe my project scope changes depending on who I’m talking to...after helping friends remodel or decorate their houses the project would come to a hault when their husbands got involved or had to pay for things deemed unnecessary. 

Its why I decided not to become an interior designer. Their job is mostly mediation & convincing men of things like; its not a travesty to paint wood, rip out paneled walls, reupholster “perfectly good furniture”, and rugs serve a purpose. 

Men care about solving a problem “If it aint broke dont fix it” & technicalities. Women care about astetics & outcome. 

I leave my shopping bags in the car & sneak them into the house the next morning after the Mr leaves. Unpack everything & place it around as if “it’s always been there!” Or “I pulled it out of storage, how do u not remember this?”
....As far as he’s concerned I haven’t shopped in years....


----------



## PPD

CApainter said:


> I'll err on the side of the women every time.


Smart man....A realtor friend told me once “if you can sell the woman you can close the sale. When it comes to matters of house & home they’re the ones that’ll win...almost every time.”


----------



## PPD

RH said:


> I hate when I get caught between spouses that disagree on the scope of a job. Case in point, doing some woodwork refinishing for a couple in their late eighties. She wants the window sills and various cabinets done, and they do need it, but he only wants the worst of them treated since he feels they won’t be in the house that much longer.
> 
> I see where both of them are coming from, although I tend to side a bit more with her from the maintenance aspect of it and the fact that when they do sell, having the house present well will be a huge plus. However, the bottom line is that I will do what they want - just decide and give me a clear and united dictate rather than coming to me behind the back of the other and asking me to do it differently. It’s very uncomfortable having to confront two people who are old enough to be my parents (and that is *old*) and tell them they need to decide together and be on the same page.


It can be difficult to level with elderly men, money is important after retirment & generational differences lead to different experiences and views on money.

However, I’d personally explain in a calm and friendly manor that in today’s buyer market contingencies are rampade for things a lot less important & if they believe they’ll be selling it will likely cost them less to pay for the work themselves than have to discount the sale price for buyers choice of painter, tax, inspection, etc.....”but of course thats completely in your hands”

Just had this for 4 yr old wood garage doors with failed manufacture finish. After 3 different companies bid he called upset that every person came in costing more than the doors & asked if I could find a solution less expensive. Had to explain fixing damage is pricey & no matter what the labor to strip back the flaking finish is going to add up....but replacing the doors every 4 yrs when the finish fails will likely add up to a lot more...”but its a personal choice”. 😕


----------



## RH

PPD said:


> It can be difficult to level with elderly men, money is important after retirment & generational differences lead to different experiences and views on money.
> 
> However, I’d personally explain in a calm and friendly manor that in today’s buyer market contingencies are rampade for things a lot less important & if they believe they’ll be selling it will likely cost them less to pay for the work themselves than have to discount the sale price for buyers choice of painter, tax, inspection, etc.....”but of course thats completely in your hands”
> 
> Just had this for 4 yr old wood garage doors with failed manufacture finish. After 3 different companies bid he called upset that every person came in costing more than the doors & asked if I could find a solution less expensive. Had to explain fixing damage is pricey & no matter what the labor to strip back the flaking finish is going to add up....but replacing the doors every 4 yrs when the finish fails will likely add up to a lot more...”but its a personal choice”. 😕



I agree about the retirement and generational factors. With the couple in question they appear to be very comfortable financially - but that still doesn’t mean they are willing to part with their cash. 

I didn’t make much of having the house ready to sell. They built the house sixty years ago and raised their entire family in it so leaving is a pretty emotional subject for both. Instead, I tried to approach the project from the position of let’s do what’s necessary to avoid further damage (appealed to him), fix any issues that are visually obvious (appealed to both), and do what will make her happy in the remaining time they are in their home (appealed to her - obviously).


----------



## PACman

"she has to live with the color, you have to live with her."
Best advice anyone's ever given me.


----------



## getrex

PACman said:


> Idk. My painter sent me some pics, and there is definitely going on with the Cashmere. It covered so badly it looks like a rag rolled faux finish. The painter used a 1/2" microfiber and after the first coat tried a 1/2" purdy white dove. She sent me a pic of the color formula label, and as far as i can tell the correct can size formula was used and the correct tint base was used. Oh well. it's water under the bridge now. (my painter's client came in here for the first time and bought 4 gallons of Cali Ultra that she and her brother were going to use in a hallway and bedroom. 4 hours after she picked it up she called me up to tell me she and her brother couldn't believe the difference between the Cashmere and the Ultra. I pointed out that the Ultra was a bit more expensive than the Cashmere was at the sale price and she said it was worth every penny due to the reduction in frustration. Her brother came in and opened an account and i gave him some good pricing. So two more customers for me.)


Share the pictures. I'm curious.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## illusionsgame

Rbriggs82 said:


> I really hate that I'm always on schedule but every contractor before me is always two weeks late.


And that even though they are not ready they have you show up anyway just to wait, looking for things to do. Losing money all the time.


----------



## illusionsgame

Hate it when the owner hangs around to watch you work. Make sure you don't steal any switch plates. Just go to work people.


----------



## jennifertemple

illusionsgame said:


> Hate it when the owner hangs around to watch you work. Make sure you don't steal any switch plates. Just go to work people.


Most of mine do just go to work. I had one older guy in an empty condo, he pulled an easy chair into the center of the room and just watched me. I must have given him an inquiring look be cause he explained: "You know, I've worked hard all of my life. It is nice to watch someone else do the work, now." I think I chuckled and continued the job. Eventually he got bored and left.


----------



## RH

jennifertemple said:


> Most of mine do just go to work. I had one older guy in an empty condo, he pulled an easy chair into the center of the room and just watched me. I must have given him an inquiring look be cause he explained: "You know, I've worked hard all of my life. It is nice to watch someone else do the work, now." I think I chuckled and continued the job. Eventually he got bored and left.


It’s bad enough to be the source of entertainment for some preschoolers, or even the occasional dog or cat, but an adult that should know better? Nope.


----------



## jennifertemple

RH said:


> It’s bad enough to be the source of entertainment for some preschoolers, or even the occasional dog or cat, but an adult that should know better? Nope.


 So'K, I was well paid and I almost think that may be why he hired someone. I was not so very entertaining because after he went out I did not see him again until I was wrapping up. Over time, we get to see all kinds of people. Too bad more of us can not do long distance writing! :biggrin:


----------



## kmp

I took a lawn chair and some beer and watched some friends pour concrete on a June morning. I personally don't like concrete work but it is fun to watch others play in the mud.


----------



## Wildbill7145

"It's a nice day out, I'd like you to come paint a bedroom in our home today."

First day of good weather brought out some of the worst phone calls yesterday, and it carried on until well after I got home.


----------



## jennifertemple

Wildbill7145 said:


> "It's a nice day out, I'd like you to come paint a bedroom in our home today."
> 
> First day of good weather brought out some of the worst phone calls yesterday, and it carried on until well after I got home.


It's always been said, You know it's spring because all the screamers are out on the streets. Spring is the season when nut cases strut their stuff!


----------



## PACman

i sat with a scotch and watched the Amish plant corn for two hours last night. Why? It was better than what was on TV.


----------



## illusionsgame

jennifertemple said:


> Dark brown over a light color, more like 3 coats to look good!


You would be amazed at how Aura, even reds, will cover in 1... or 2 quick ones for the best coverage


----------



## illusionsgame

jennifertemple said:


> Most of mine do just go to work. I had one older guy in an empty condo, he pulled an easy chair into the center of the room and just watched me. I must have given him an inquiring look be cause he explained: "You know, I've worked hard all of my life. It is nice to watch someone else do the work, now." I think I chuckled and continued the job. Eventually he got bored and left.


It's the paranoid ones that bug me... worried you might skip a coat maybe. But they have good reason: I have heard the paint store rumors saying some painters will buy crappy paint and put it in BenMoore cans etc... Give us all a bad rep.


----------



## jennifertemple

illusionsgame said:


> You would be amazed at how Aura, even reds, will cover in 1... or 2 quick ones for the best coverage


I doubt that would be true with my methods. I thin my paint 10-15% so it has a smoother finish. (Except the jobs that want quick & Cheap.)


----------



## Wildbill7145

jennifertemple said:


> I doubt that would be true with my methods. I thin my paint 10-15% so it has a smoother finish. (Except the jobs that want quick & Cheap.)


I did a job a short while ago which had Calliente accent walls over a pale yellow. Aura took 3 coats not thinned just to make it acceptable.


----------



## PACman

Hate when a customer who owns a local business asks me why his red store awning has faded badly in three years. Says he paid "a lot of money" To get it painted. 

I watched them paint that awning. I know what paint they used. (not telling as it is irrelevant).

All i could come up with was "because they used 5hitty paint."

I guess people are used to the paint stores handling things like this a little more delicately. But a fact is a fact. Sorry. I'm not going to sugar coat it anymore. That's for the people that are ripping people off and covering their a55es to do.


----------



## illusionsgame

jennifertemple said:


> She could approach it from the "when we need to sell..." angle. I once had a similar couple and demanded a sit down & clear up or you find another painter. To much of a risk as I saw it. No one was going to be happy. We did work it all out and then when SHE came to try a round about I just said "Go talk to hubby about it." Still, one of the worst situations I ever worked. I got a call for more work from them and it was a flat out "NO!"




When both husband and wife meet you and show you the work to be done...you have to ask Clint Eastwood one question. Do I feel lucky.... with just that one? Maybe give a price so high that a bad scene is still worth it.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I go to work in the morning, work all day then go to work again.

Now I'm home and I'm all stinky. I don't even want to take my boots off.


----------



## Gymschu

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I go to work in the morning, work all day then go to work again.
> 
> Now I'm home and I'm all stinky. I don't even want to take my boots off.


Preach. Twice this week I fell asleep in my paint clothes without getting a shower. Got up the next day, didn't change, and went right back at it. When I get home, I have a garage full of doors (about 40) to work on. Nice to be busy. I guess.


----------



## RH

Gymschu said:


> Preach. Twice this week I fell asleep in my paint clothes without getting a shower. Got up the next day, didn't change, and went right back at it. When I get home, I have a garage full of doors (about 40) to work on. Nice to be busy. I guess.


Yeah, it’s nice to have a space where you can work on things like doors. The problem is, you then have a space full of doors needing work. lain:


----------



## jennifertemple

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I go to work in the morning, work all day then go to work again.
> 
> Now I'm home and I'm all stinky. I don't even want to take my boots off.
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> Preach. Twice this week I fell asleep in my paint clothes without getting a shower. Got up the next day, didn't change, and went right back at it. When I get home, I have a garage full of doors (about 40) to work on. Nice to be busy. I guess.


Just think: Both winter and Christmas are coming! :wink:


----------



## Wildbill7145

jennifertemple said:


> Just think: Both winter and Christmas are coming! :wink:


Hi Mom!

Just kidding. My Mom always used to say that whenever I mentioned that I wanted to buy something.


----------



## Mml665

I hate when I hear: "I'll get you on the vendor list, I'm on the board. Buuuut I need a better deal". I replied "I'm already giving you a better deal, just because you're carpenter chooses to do a $300-$400 job for $100 which he did in a little over an hour, I unfortunately can't. That wouldn't make business sense". 

Don't get me started on the comment, "You are getting a lot done quickly, does that mean it should be cheaper"? 
My reply: " That means I'm working harder, and faster than the other contractors you are accustomed to dealing with, why would I penalize myself financially for my efficiency and effectiveness. It seems reasonable that we should reward me for my efficiency, effectiveness, and quality of work".


----------



## jennifertemple

Wildbill7145 said:


> Hi Mom!
> 
> Just kidding. My Mom always used to say that whenever I mentioned that I wanted to buy something.


I was just thinking the over abundance of work will look pretty good when we hit slow months.


----------



## Wildbill7145

jennifertemple said:


> I was just thinking the over abundance of work will look pretty good when we hit slow months.


Absolutely. This winter actually went really, really well. I think the only slow period I actually had was December which is pretty standard. Ever since then I've been going pretty steady, and from here on out is looking pretty insane.


----------



## getrex

We are only on our second exterior for the season already. Would be our third but both of these have had extensive repairs with rotten wood everywhere. I wonder if I should be a carpenter instead....



Gymschu said:


> Preach. Twice this week I fell asleep in my paint clothes without getting a shower. Got up the next day, didn't change, and went right back at it.


So many times.. and so many times getting yelled at by the wife...


----------



## jennifertemple

getrex said:


> We are only on our second exterior for the season already. Would be our third but both of these have had extensive repairs with rotten wood everywhere. I wonder if I should be a carpenter instead....
> 
> 
> 
> So many times.. and so many times getting yelled at by the wife...


Another reason I hate exterior work! Repairs are always more demanding.


----------



## Wildbill7145

getrex said:


> So many times.. and so many times getting yelled at by the wife...


Why do they get so angry about stuff like that? I fall asleep in front of my computer at night all the time watching the news. Drives my wife crazy. She gets really angry about it. I keep telling her to just leave me there and if my neck gets sore that's my problem. She can't seem to ignore it.

:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## jennifertemple

Got you guys all beat, I'm the wife! 
...and pay no mind to what hubby does if it does not affect me.


----------



## Brushman4

I hate when I go to the Dentist for a filling, and he tells me we gotta do a root canal. It's going to take 2 one hour sessions and he says he's going to have to put up a TENT in my mouth! WTF!!!!!


----------



## dwallon60

*smart phones*

I hate it when smart phones are smarter than me.:sad:


----------



## chrisn

Brushman4 said:


> I hate when I go to the Dentist for a filling, and he tells me we gotta do a root canal. It's going to take 2 one hour sessions and he says he's going to have to put up a TENT in my mouth! WTF!!!!!


 
Plus it's going to cost a bunch!


----------



## slinger58

This sudden need for a root canal seems to be a trend with dentists. 

Are they suggesting financing this procedure through a finance company like "CareCredit" since your dental insurance won't cover?


----------



## jennifertemple

Brushman4 said:


> I hate when I go to the Dentist for a filling, and he tells me we gotta do a root canal. It's going to take 2 one hour sessions and he says he's going to have to put up a TENT in my mouth! WTF!!!!!


I empathize, on the 11 of this month I am having 2 teeth pulled and three were said to need root canal work. I told them if #3 starts bothering me I will deal with it then. (I declare, there are days when I am tempted to say "Rip them ALL out and be done with it!" but I hear dentures are not so great, either.)


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Clients customer wants Ace Hardware specific color and bring me a pint sample of the paint. Mixed a gallon for color match and come to find out the original sample not even close to the color chip!


----------



## jennifertemple

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Clients customer wants Ace Hardware specific color and bring me a pint sample of the paint. Mixed a gallon for color match and come to find out the original sample not even close to the color chip!


Ouch!:vs_sob:


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Clients customer wants Ace Hardware specific color and bring me a pint sample of the paint. Mixed a gallon for color match and come to find out the original sample not even close to the color chip!


Happens daily. Most companies' samples don't match the chip. That's why i hate the whole "color sample" idea. Most REAL paint stores do. Also why California discontinued their sample size cans after just two years. And the samples that are pre-made that customers can take right off the shelf? A frickin' nightmare!


----------



## PACman

Half hour to close and i got one prairie doggin'!


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> Half hour to close and i got one prairie doggin'!


Set up shop in Nebraska, you'll have plenty and you can shoot them. 




I knew there must be a purpose for AR-15's!


----------



## getrex

Not what he was talking about there.



slinger58 said:


> This sudden need for a root canal seems to be a trend with dentists.
> 
> Are they suggesting financing this procedure through a finance company like "CareCredit" since your dental insurance won't cover?


They told me I needed a root canal years ago.. and then my next dentist said all I needed was another filling. Got some more coming too.. and no dental insurance. Go figure.


----------



## PACman

I hate when i make one of my best snide remarks in a thread and cricket sends it to the diy forum before anyone gets to read it!


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> I hate when i make one of my best snide remarks in a thread and cricket sends it to the diy forum before anyone gets to read it!


 
Why do people think that just because we're painters, we can offer sound decorating advice? Typical homeowner. Decorating by the seat of their pants.

Without knowing the architectural intent, including style, lighting, fixtures and furnishings, how can anyone provide an appropriate reply?


It's an example of the thread about the new BM colors. Just because it's new and has a trendy name, doesn't mean it should be applied in every situation.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

CApainter said:


> Why do people think that just because we're painters, we can offer sound decorating advice? Typical homeowner. Decorating by the seat of their pants.
> 
> Without knowing the architectural intent, including style, lighting, fixtures and furnishings,
> 
> 
> It's an example of the thread about the new BM colors. Just because it's new and has a trendy name, doesn't mean it should be applied in every situation.


Architecture, style, lighting? No idea what those are. Funny how Revere Pewter and White Dove end up being 75% of what I mix.


----------



## PACman

No kidding! Just paint it white dove with a revere pewter accent wall and you'll satisfy every decorina in the country!


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> Why do people think that just because we're painters, we can offer sound decorating advice? Typical homeowner. Decorating by the seat of their pants.
> 
> Without knowing the architectural intent, including style, lighting, fixtures and furnishings, how can anyone provide an appropriate reply?
> 
> 
> It's an example of the thread about the new BM colors. Just because it's new and has a trendy name, doesn't mean it should be applied in every situation.


It's because no one wants to pay a decorina $150 an hour! Can you blame them? But if they just went to a competent paint store they would tell them Dove White and Revere Pewter just like a decorina would!


----------



## CApainter

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Architecture, style, lighting? No idea what those are. Funny how Revere Pewter and White Dove end up being 75% of what I mix.


 
Reminds me of the 80's when everywhere I painted it was gray, and oak trim with white ceilings. Even if it didn't offer any value to the architectural intent of the building, homeowner style, appliances, fixtures, etc. But that's what was trendy...Barf.


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> It's because no one wants to pay a decorina $150 an hour! Can you blame them? But if they just went to a competent paint store they would tell them Dove White and Revere Pewter just like a decorina would!


 I don't want to pay my AC guy $150.00/hr. either. But he knows more about AC repairs then I do. So I pay him. The problem with way too many DIY/homeowner decorators is they think they have an innate ability to design and decorate. They don't, any more than a butt scratching painter does.

Professional decorators and designers are worth every penny. So what if they're a PITA. I would just keep my ignorant mouth shut and roll out the walls they want rolled out. I get paid either way.

Could you imagine what a model home would look like if it was allowed to be decorated by the loud mouth neighborhood mom? She'd go straight to the BM "Caliente" because it's trendy. And, to match her red Mercedes crossover her husband has to slave for in order to maintain the lease payments along with all the other shiny junk this high maintenance mom thinks she deserves. Not trying to be harsh or anything...lol!


----------



## getrex

Almost everything is going gray out here. But any time anyone asks us for color advice we tell them hot pink. No takers so far. I did give one lady some colors for her white bathroom (painted the cabinets a very dark color). And she eventually learned to like it. I think I'm going back to suggesting pink, though. Safer.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I get a new phone, and I can only find time to figure out how to answer it or send texts. Then my wife looks at it for 10 secs and figures all the other stuff out..


----------



## slinger58

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I get a new phone, and I can only find time to figure out how to answer it or send texts. Then my wife looks at it for 10 secs and figures all the other stuff out..




Yep, that's the world I live in too, Wildbill. 


Meaning my wife, of course, not yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> I don't want to pay my AC guy $150.00/hr. either. But he knows more about AC repairs then I do. So I pay him. The problem with way too many DIY/homeowner decorators is they think they have an innate ability to design and decorate. They don't, any more than a butt scratching painter does.
> 
> Professional decorators and designers are worth every penny. So what if they're a PITA. I would just keep my ignorant mouth shut and roll out the walls they want rolled out. I get paid either way.
> 
> Could you imagine what a model home would look like if it was allowed to be decorated by the loud mouth neighborhood mom? She'd go straight to the BM "Caliente" because it's trendy. And, to match her red Mercedes crossover her husband has to slave for in order to maintain the lease payments along with all the other shiny junk this high maintenance mom thinks she deserves. Not trying to be harsh or anything...lol!


There worth it to people who can afford them! We don't all live in Norcal you know!


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I get a new phone, and I can only find time to figure out how to answer it or send texts. Then my wife looks at it for 10 secs and figures all the other stuff out..


Usually i rely on my 12 year old grandniece for that stuff. The 5 year old is pretty good at it too.


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> There worth it to people who can afford them! We don't all live in Norcal you know!


 
And that's how you end up with a bunch of goofy remodel jobs. No problem leasing the luxury vehicles. But when it comes to paying a premium to have an expert guide a novice in the art of design continuity, forget about it. Especially when you can reach out to a bunch of painters with no valid design and decorating qualifications. After all, its just painting. The tens of thousands spent on the GC and appliances can all be tied together with a simple can of Ben "Dove"...


----------



## PACman

I hate when my power goes out and i have a problem with my POS app, and when i call customer service in India the woman asks me why my power goes out so often! WTF?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

I know that this has probably been stated before, but I hate it when I put in the time to do an estimate and never hear back from the HO...to me it is just rude. I should used to it by now, but I a not.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennifertemple

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I know that this has probably been stated before, but I hate it when I put in the time to do an estimate and never hear back from the HO...to me it is just rude. I should used to it by now, but I a not.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Happens to me more often than not! That is one reason I very rarely do cold calls any more. If I go out to do a proposal it's because I'm pretty sure the job is already mine and they just want to know what it is going to cost. 

When I do answer the phone to a cold caller I try hard to figure out what they are looking for on the phone. If they are all about economy, "I'm fully booked up for 6 months!"


----------



## Gwarel

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I know that this has probably been stated before, but I hate it when I put in the time to do an estimate and never hear back from the HO...to me it is just rude. I should used to it by now, but I a not.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Right, especially when they're ringing your phone off the hook to get that price, then a few days later when you try to follow up, no answer, no call back. It's ok with me if I didn't get it, but funny how they lose my number.......


----------



## Gymschu

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I know that this has probably been stated before, but I hate it when I put in the time to do an estimate and never hear back from the HO...to me it is just rude. I should used to it by now, but I a not.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


At the other end of the spectrum there is me. I try oh so hard to return all the calls I get, but, when I get a deluge of them and I'm so swamped that I'm working well into the evening, I quit returning them. I hate that I'm that way. It's wrong, it's rude I know but if I return the call and explain how busy it is, then the begging starts, "But it's only 2 doors and 3 windows, probably half a day for a good painter like yourself. Surely you can squeeze me in."
:sad:


----------



## jennifertemple

Gymschu said:


> At the other end of the spectrum there is me. I try oh so hard to return all the calls I get, but, when I get a deluge of them and I'm so swamped that I'm working well into the evening, I quit returning them. I hate that I'm that way. It's wrong, it's rude I know but if I return the call and explain how busy it is, then the begging starts, "But it's only 2 doors and 3 windows, probably half a day for a good painter like yourself. Surely you can squeeze me in."
> :sad:


Oh, I return all calls but I am fussy on the follow up! Funny how they always seem to know how long it should take! 

I still end up making the odd dry run and it irritates the heck out of me. Worse if they end up not home at the appointed time!


----------



## Gymschu

jennifertemple said:


> Oh, I return all calls but I am fussy on the follow up! Funny how they always seem to know how long it should take!
> 
> I still end up making the odd dry run and it irritates the heck out of me. Worse if they end up not home at the appointed time!


Had one the other day where a woman called from a particular number but said in the message, "Don't call me at this number, I won't answer. Call me at ________ number where I have caller ID and I WILL answer." She called back an hour later and said the same thing. Well, to me, it was a red flag and made a simple call back sort of complicated. I didn't return the call as I thought, "if it's this tough just to call her back, what's it going to be like painting for her?"


----------



## Wildbill7145

Gymschu said:


> Had one the other day where a woman called from a particular number but said in the message, "Don't call me at this number, I won't answer. Call me at ________ number where I have caller ID and I WILL answer." She called back an hour later and said the same thing. Well, to me, it was a red flag and made a simple call back sort of complicated. I didn't return the call as I thought, "if it's this tough just to call her back, what's it going to be like painting for her?"



Likely had a relationship go sour.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I know that this has probably been stated before, but I hate it when I put in the time to do an estimate and never hear back from the HO...to me it is just rude. I should used to it by now, but I a not.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


It’s been that way forever . Most times even with a good solid based referral it will depend on price. Either what they perceive the price should be or your so called competitions numbers. I ask right up front what they are looking for in a paint job. 

We all know the replies, well what’s your number , or well depends on your price, well sharpen your pencil, blah blah blah. It’s very rare I hear , we want an excellent long lasting pa8nt job with a solid warranty at the same price as certa blow. 

I often get told by perspective customers , we hear you do very good work and have been around for years. But your high in price, my reply is often maybe the other guys are low? Or all depends what your looking for. Lots of shoppers and low ballers and Home Advisor is all over TV . There add”s tell the perspective customer they can get several not 2-3 but several (crazy) contractors who will fight for the business and give them the best price ( ie lowest) Cause after all ,we aren't we in business to make money. ( sorry went off the rails a bit lol) 

I did 4 Estimates last week all were referrals but 1. Guess which one I sold lol the cold call. Ya just never know. I’ve leaned it’s part of the business I try and qualify a lead best I can. I Give my very professional proposal and follow up with a hand written note card . Then move on to the next one.


----------



## getrex

Just tell them that this is the price to have it done professionally. And if they want to cut corners for a lower price then call someone else.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennifertemple

Wildbill7145 said:


> Likely had a relationship go sour.



OR worse, avoiding collection agencies!


----------



## fauxlynn

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I know that this has probably been stated before, but I hate it when I put in the time to do an estimate and never hear back from the HO...to me it is just rude. I should used to it by now, but I a not.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


...and because I want the job so badly, I write and offer a discount, which I wouldn't have done in the past, but I read that 'discount' thread and let it influence me and now in his response he says he's waiting on one more proposal. Should've been patient.


I hate when I get up extra early to finish a sample for an 11:00 meeting in DC and leave early to get there because it's raining and realize I never got a response from the designer for the address. He finally responds, 15 minutes after I was supposed to be there and says he's not there because he forgot about the meeting.... and the homeowners weren't going to be at the meeting anyway...for a house in Potomac that's nothing but studs right now,which I didn't know that there was basically nothing to look at.

The upside was I got a turkey and Swiss croissant from Vie de France on the way back.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

:vs_sobut in a drip/soak line on a timer so i don't have to check the garden as often. found the ants have eaten my rhubarb plant


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> ...and because I want the job so badly, I write and offer a discount, which I wouldn't have done in the past, but I read that 'discount' thread and let it influence me and now in his response he says he's waiting on one more proposal. Should've been patient.
> 
> 
> I hate when I get up extra early to finish a sample for an 11:00 meeting in DC and leave early to get there because it's raining and realize I never got a response from the designer for the address. He finally responds, 15 minutes after I was supposed to be there and says he's not there because he forgot about the meeting.... and the homeowners weren't going to be at the meeting anyway...for a house in Potomac that's nothing but studs right now,which I didn't know that there was basically nothing to look at.
> 
> The upside was I got a turkey and Swiss croissant from Vie de France on the way back.


That's where the BIG bucks are!


----------



## fauxlynn

chrisn said:


> That's where the BIG bucks are!


 Have you been by that way recently? There are just two new huge,huge, homes that look to me like they have room for 42 full bathrooms, each. Disgustingly huge. 

But the house I love most in that area is called ‘Casa de Amore’. EVERYONE on River Road HATES that house. One day I will get my foot in that door! It is a mish mash of architectural styles. 

It has a turrett, which we jokingingly refer to as ‘the sniper tower’. It has two massive cast eagles perched on the gaudy pillars on either side of the wrought iron gate which has its own overblown iron eagle, wings outstretched! Cacaw!!

Edit- I forgot to mention the blazing red tile roof and the fountain that shoots water two stories up. 

They installed 20+ft tall plastic palm trees throughout because real ones didnt survive the first winter. Bwahahaha. 

During the holidays, you cannot miss the ever changing light show of pink, orange, yellow lights flashing from the three story glass foyer. 

That house is screaming for shiny faux plastered everywhere. I love that house. 

Oh well, the house I will be working in is a bit more modest.


----------



## jennifertemple

cocomonkeynuts said:


> :vs_sobut in a drip/soak line on a timer so i don't have to check the garden as often. found the ants have eaten my rhubarb plant



Yup, that is very sad. I had no idea ants would eat rhubarb.:sad:


----------



## Vylum

HO starts doing an odd job in the room youre working in. youve had time to do that since the 80's, f out the way


----------



## PPD

fauxlynn said:


> ...and because I want the job so badly, I write and offer a discount, which I wouldn't have done in the past, but I read that 'discount' thread and let it influence me and now in his response he says he's waiting on one more proposal. Should've been patient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when I get up extra early to finish a sample for an 11:00 meeting in DC and leave early to get there because it's raining and realize I never got a response from the designer for the address. He finally responds, 15 minutes after I was supposed to be there and says he's not there because he forgot about the meeting.... and the homeowners weren't going to be at the meeting anyway...for a house in Potomac that's nothing but studs right now,which I didn't know that there was basically nothing to look at.
> 
> 
> 
> The upside was I got a turkey and Swiss croissant from Vie de France on the way back.



Oh my goodness-you’ve had some stress this week!! I can’t believe their designer FORGOT about a meeting that you had to drive into the city for, that’s so inconsiderate of your time, ugh. I hope they’ve already contracted you for the job & next week is so much better !


----------



## PPD

fauxlynn said:


> Have you been by that way recently? There are just two new huge,huge, homes that look to me like they have room for 42 full bathrooms, each. Disgustingly huge.
> 
> But the house I love most in that area is called ‘Casa de Amore’. EVERYONE on River Road HATES that house. One day I will get my foot in that door! It is a mish mash of architectural styles.
> 
> It has a turrett, which we jokingingly refer to as ‘the sniper tower’. It has two massive cast eagles perched on the gaudy pillars on either side of the wrought iron gate which has its own overblown iron eagle, wings outstretched! Cacaw!!
> 
> Edit- I forgot to mention the blazing red tile roof and the fountain that shoots water two stories up.
> 
> They installed 20+ft tall plastic palm trees throughout because real ones didnt survive the first winter. Bwahahaha.
> 
> During the holidays, you cannot miss the ever changing light show of pink, orange, yellow lights flashing from the three story glass foyer.
> 
> That house is screaming for shiny faux plastered everywhere. I love that house.
> 
> Oh well, the house I will be working in is a bit more modest.




There’s an architects blog called something like “McMansion Hell” that talks about the huge houses that have no symmetry & mixed styles. Shes hilarious & its actually really insightful. I’ve always loved odd houses too- some day I’ll own an old victorian thats been mashed up & can spend my days doin my thing all the lil long day ;p


----------



## Brushman4

jennifertemple said:


> Yup, that is very sad. I had no idea ants would eat rhubarb.:sad:


I had no idea, anyone would eat rhubarb! Isn't it toxic?


----------



## PPD

Brushman4 said:


> I had no idea, anyone would eat rhubarb! Isn't it toxic?




Mmmm rhubarb. I miss it SO much. Strawberry rhubarb pie & rhubarb coffee cake are my favorite


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> I had no idea, anyone would eat rhubarb! Isn't it toxic?


If it isn't ripe it is. But seriously, you've never had rhubarb pie?


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> If it isn't ripe it is. But seriously, you've never had rhubarb pie?


We have some rhubarb in our garden and the stalks (the part you eat), although usually a pinkish red when ripe, can sometime be green. None of the stalk is poisonous. It’s the leaves which are poisonous and should never be eaten.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> We have some rhubarb in our garden and the stalks (the part you eat), although usually a pinkish red when ripe, can sometime be green. None of the stalk is poisonous. It’s the leaves which are poisonous and should never be eaten.


Well yeah the leaves, but the stalks can make you sick as hell if they aren't starting to turn pink. Trust me on this one. i thought my brother would never get off the toilet from eating some!


----------



## PACman

I hate it when i'm sitting on the toilet at the store and looking at the wall next to me, (forgot reading material) and i notice for the first time the pubic hairs that the maintenance guy painted over when he painted before i moved in. AND that the entire wall is just one smooth coating of microbubbles! And i think back to him telling me how he loved to use the cheap Valspar from Lowe's because "it covers good.".


----------



## fauxlynn

We cant have anything nice around here...


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> Well yeah the leaves, but the stalks can make you sick as hell if they aren't starting to turn pink. Trust me on this one. i thought my brother would never get off the toilet from eating some!


Well, eating unripe fruit of almost any kind can possibly make you sick and put you on the toilet for a spell - I still shudder thinking about unripe plums. Just saying that with rhubarb it’s the leaves that are the toxic part of the plant whereas the stalks are the part that are actually eadible.


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> If it isn't ripe it is. But seriously, you've never had rhubarb pie?


Never knowingly, I've seen strawberry rhubarb pie, many times, never ate it. Why would I want to eat a vegetable that is supposedly extremely tart, with a fruit like strawberries which are tart unless you put a ton of sugar on them?

Fruits to me should have a natural sweetness, veggies should have a neutral or savory flavor. Would you chop up some celery and make a pie out of it? Sweet potatoes are another thing I don't care for. Potatoes are for smothering sour cream, bacon, and chives on, not sprinkling with brown sugar and whip cream.


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> We cant have anything nice around here...


In my defense this thread had gone to crap years ago.


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> Never knowingly, I've seen strawberry rhubarb pie, many times, never ate it. Why would I want to eat a vegetable that is supposedly extremely tart, with a fruit like strawberries which are tart unless you put a ton of sugar on them?
> 
> Fruits to me should have a natural sweetness, veggies should have a neutral or savory flavor. Would you chop up some celery and make a pie out of it? Sweet potatoes are another thing I don't care for. Potatoes are for smothering sour cream, bacon, and chives on, not sprinkling with brown sugar and whip cream.


What about carrot cake? Or bean pie?


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> Have you been by that way recently? There are just two new huge,huge, homes that look to me like they have room for 42 full bathrooms, each. Disgustingly huge.
> 
> But the house I love most in that area is called ‘Casa de Amore’. EVERYONE on River Road HATES that house. One day I will get my foot in that door! It is a mish mash of architectural styles.
> 
> It has a turrett, which we jokingingly refer to as ‘the sniper tower’. It has two massive cast eagles perched on the gaudy pillars on either side of the wrought iron gate which has its own overblown iron eagle, wings outstretched! Cacaw!!
> 
> Edit- I forgot to mention the blazing red tile roof and the fountain that shoots water two stories up.
> 
> They installed 20+ft tall plastic palm trees throughout because real ones didnt survive the first winter. Bwahahaha.
> 
> During the holidays, you cannot miss the ever changing light show of pink, orange, yellow lights flashing from the three story glass foyer.
> 
> That house is screaming for shiny faux plastered everywhere. I love that house.
> 
> Oh well, the house I will be working in is a bit more modest.


I have not been down there lately but I have seen this monstrosity you speak of!


----------



## RH

My mom used to make a killer carrot cake. And no, she didn’t put rhubarb leaves in it.


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> What about carrot cake? Or bean pie?


Carrots have a slightly sweet to neutral taste, and I've had it many times, so not the same as rhubarb!

So this bean pie you speak of is this savory or sweet?


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> My mom used to make a killer carrot cake. And no, she didn’t put rhubarb leaves in it.


I love the way that Walmart has to actually put a little icing carrot on every single piece of carrot cake so the majority of their customers that can't read know what kind of cake it is.


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> Carrots have a slightly sweet to neutral taste, and I've had it many times, so not the same as rhubarb!
> 
> So this bean pie you speak of is this savory or sweet?


so you live on Chicago and have never had a bean pie? Louis Farrakhan's people used to sell them on the street corners in "certain" neighborhoods. (it tastes almost just like pumpkin pie btw.) A friend of mine told me that if you didn't have any African blood in your ancestry they would make you terribly sick. (he was a black american so i never knew if it was a joke or he was serious. I didn't get sick so.....)


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> so you live on Chicago and have never had a bean pie? Louis Farrakhan's people used to sell them on the street corners in "certain" neighborhoods. (it tastes almost just like pumpkin pie btw.) A friend of mine told me that if you didn't have any African blood in your ancestry they would make you terribly sick. (he was a black american so i never knew if it was a joke or he was serious. I didn't get sick so.....)


No bean pie, never saw anyone selling them on street corners, and I've worked in many different neighborhoods. Not that I would buy or eat one, as I won't eat a sweet potato pie either, for reasons which I've already stated!


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> I love the way that Walmart has to actually put a little icing carrot on every single piece of carrot cake so the majority of their customers that can't read know what kind of cake it is.


It's so the "Wabbits" know it's carrot cake.


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> No bean pie, never saw anyone selling them on street corners, and I've worked in many different neighborhoods. Not that I would buy or eat one, as I won't eat a sweet potato pie either, for reasons which I've already stated!


It was twenty or so years ago. Old Louie's been keeping a much lower profile the since 911!


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> It was twenty or so years ago. Old Louie's been keeping a much lower profile the since 911!


Why was (is) he a terrorist, or is it that he had horrifically smelly farts from eating all that bean pie?


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> Why was (is) he a terrorist, or is it that he had horrifically smelly farts from eating all that bean pie?


In case you don't remember, his organization Nation of Islam was at one time very open and verbal about their hatred for the United States. They also support sharia law, which runs counter to just about everything this country stands for.


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> In case you don't remember, his organization Nation of Islam was at one time very open and verbal about their hatred for the United States. They also support sharia law, which runs counter to just about everything this country stands for.


So it wasn't gas from bean pie that caused him to go underground but the Nation of Islam? They are still headquartered on the south side of Chicago..https://www.noi.org/


----------



## PACman

I see a piece of paper with a formula written on it that has a note that says "KEEP!", underlined three times, and i have no idea what or who it is for. Guess i'll keep it until i find out!


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> I see a piece of paper with a formula written on it that has a note that says "KEEP!", underlined three times, and i have no idea what or who it is for. Guess i'll keep it until i find out!


Maybe you stumbled across Behr’s super secret formula for paint and primer in one.


----------



## Vylum

got dam door hinge black mold grease. now i got to get out the artist brushes and triple coat over this black soot


----------



## Rbriggs82

Vylum said:


> got dam door hinge black mold grease. now i got to get out the artist brushes and triple coat over this black soot


Krud kutter makes quick work of it. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic

Rbriggs82 said:


> Krud kutter makes quick work of it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Or a little dish soap..."Dawn takes grease outta your way!"

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

Woman comes in-"do you have any paint that won't change colors in different light?"
me-"no, there is no such thing"
Woman-"the girl at Home Depot told me all the Behr paints don't change color in different light sources!"

Now they are defying physics! INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when it's the end of the day, you've got a million other things to still get done...... and your customer just wants to engage in idle chit chat. Telling you how they're going to their grand daughters soccer game in the morning. Chatting about the weather, etc. Not picking up on the various cues your giving them that you have to leave right away.


Then you go run a bunch of errands, and check in at another customers house where you're gonna spend your weekend. Same thing happens.


I just want to go home.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when it's the end of the day, you've got a million other things to still get done...... and your customer just wants to engage in idle chit chat. Telling you how they're going to their grand daughters soccer game in the morning. Chatting about the weather, etc. Not picking up on the various cues your giving them that you have to leave right away.
> 
> 
> Then you go run a bunch of errands, and check in at another customers house where you're gonna spend your weekend. Same thing happens.
> 
> 
> I just want to go home.


start scratching your butt. Always works for me.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when it's the end of the day, you've got a million other things to still get done...... and your customer just wants to engage in idle chit chat. Telling you how they're going to their grand daughters soccer game in the morning. Chatting about the weather, etc. Not picking up on the various cues your giving them that you have to leave right away.
> 
> 
> Then you go run a bunch of errands, and check in at another customers house where you're gonna spend your weekend. Same thing happens.
> 
> 
> I just want to go home.


So, on weekends you just pick a customer and go spend the weekend at their place? How do you decide; nicest place, best food, biggest televisions? :devil3::wink:


----------



## jennifertemple

Wildbill7145 said:


> customer just wants to engage in idle chit chat. Telling you how they're going to their grand daughters soccer game in the morning. Chatting about the weather, etc. Not picking up on the various cues your giving them that you have to leave right away.
> .



Just politely tell them you have an appointment at 0:00 and pick a time five minutes earlier than the appointment time. Apologize the "I really must run because I'm already late!"


----------



## Gymschu

WildBill, I swear we share the same customers.......

A recent one hired me because he said, "I don't want someone who's talking instead of working." Well, each and every day he would discuss with me my "plan of action" for the day. This conversation would last from 8 until 8;45 when he left for work. Then at noon, he would come home for lunch, and, again, we would go over what was being painted. Of course, he would throw in other topics like kids, sports, etc. So, I guess he forgot the part about HIM being the talker.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

I hate it when I go to bed the weather forecast is for the rain to end around 2am, and I wake up with it still raining. And, the rain is to coniltue throughout the day. Really putting some stress on my schedule.

P.S. Summer has just begun and the exterior season is already weating me out.
Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

I hate when i call a local "box store" P&L dealer to see if they have a gallon of paint i'm short to make up an order, and i give the person who answered as the "paint department" the product name, base name, item number,...and i literally have to tell them where it is on THEIR shelf!

Seriously? I don't even work there and I know where it is and the "paint department" person doesn't?

(ok so i actually love this.....but wth?)


----------



## PACman

So i answer a call from an unknown local area code number;
"this is John! Your Yelp representative! You sure are hard to get ahold of!"

me-"there might be a reason for that!"....click. (well what would have been a click if i had an actual phone i could slam down) I guess that's the worst part. Not being able to slam the damn receiver down anymore! Just not nearly as satisfying to push a touch-screen.


----------



## chrisn

If I actually answered my phone, I would be getting those calls daily


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when a heat wave begins on a Friday, and I'm gonna be working every day on the Canada Day long weekend while everyone else enjoys themselves. C'est la vie.


----------



## SemiproJohn

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when a heat wave begins on a Friday, and I'm gonna be working every day on the Canada Day long weekend while everyone else enjoys themselves. C'est la vie.



I did not realize it, but I hate living in Florida this time of year. I was in North Carolina for nearly a month, painting three exteriors of houses on the top of a mountain. I worked like a madman, yet never broke into even the slightest sweat. I get back to Florida on Monday, and all it took was getting out of my truck to get blasted by the oppressive heat and humidity. And the Summer is just beginning. Yuck.


----------



## jennifertemple

@SemiproJohn & @Wildbill7145


My sympathies to you both! :vs_sad:


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when a heat wave begins on a Friday, and I'm gonna be working every day on the Canada Day long weekend while everyone else enjoys themselves. C'est la vie.


Ours also started today, and it is supposed to be 90 plus all next week. Not even sure if I will be able to paint the exteriors that I have in the schedule. One is gray and the other is brown. They will suck up that sunlight real fast and become too hot to paint.
I planned on taking the 4th off, and taking Friday off for a long weekend with friends...might not get much done next week.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp

SemiproJohn said:


> I did not realize it, but I hate living in Florida this time of year. I was in North Carolina for nearly a month, painting three exteriors of houses on the top of a mountain. I worked like a madman, yet never broke into even the slightest sweat. I get back to Florida on Monday, and all it took was getting out of my truck to get blasted by the oppressive heat and humidity. And the Summer is just beginning. Yuck.


There are reason's I live in the west and humidity is one big one, bugs are another.Well flat land is another one. North Carolina may have some hill country but I would have to politely disagree as to calling them mountains.


----------



## SemiproJohn

kmp said:


> There are reason's I live in the west and humidity is one big one, bugs are another.Well flat land is another one. North Carolina may have some hill country but I would have to politely disagree as to calling them mountains.



Well, as a native Floridian, they sure seemed like mountains to me. The elevation at the upper house was about 4300 feet above sea level.


----------



## Brushman4

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> Ours also started today, and it is supposed to be 90 plus all next week. Not even sure if I will be able to paint the exteriors that I have in the schedule. One is gray and the other is brown. They will suck up that sunlight real fast and become too hot to paint.
> I planned on taking the 4th off, and taking Friday off for a long weekend with friends...might not get much done next week.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


To both you Pete, and SemiPro John....


----------



## PACman

SemiproJohn said:


> Well, as a native Floridian, they sure seemed like mountains to me. The elevation at the upper house was about 4300 feet above sea level.


I used to think the Appalachians were mountains too. Until i moved west and saw the Rockies and the Sierra Nevadas. Those are mountains. Vail pass is close to 11,000 ft if i remember correctly.


----------



## RH

We have friends who recently decided to move to Florida because he “loves the sun”. We all think they are crazy. Sure, go out there in January - but come back here in May. All of their friends are taking bets on how long it will be before they return, at least for a good chunk of the year.

We vacationed in Florida last year. Took the turnpike from Orlando to visit some friends in West Palm Beach. When we arrived my buddy asked if we had seen Florida’s largest “mountain” on the way down. Turns out it is a mound at a landfill.


----------



## Tprice2193

@SemiproJohn - I am with you the MOUNTAINS of NC are mountains and enough to give you a break from that humidity. Makes the paint dry faster too. Those mountains sure are pretty in the fall...


----------



## Rbriggs82

Having grown up and spent most of my life in the Pocono "Mountains" I can honestly say I really do miss them. Expect for the winter anyway, I really didn't enjoy sliding down them.

Now living here in the Low Country the biggest mountain I come across is a fire ant mound. :sad:

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

Lots of people don't know this, but the highest point between the Appalachian and rocky mountains is in Ohio. And, the highest point in the entire interstate highway system is actually underground!


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> Lots of people don't know this, but the highest point between the Appalachian and rocky mountains is in Ohio. And, the highest point in the entire interstate highway system is actually underground!


Where is this highest point and why is it underground?


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> Where is this highest point and why is it underground?


Campbell hill is the highest point between the Appalachians and the Rockies. It was used as an early warning radar installation and also at one point had a radio tower that transferred almost all coast to coast military radio communications. 

The highest point in the interstate highway system is in the Eisenhower tunnel on I-70 in Colorado. Cool huh?


----------



## Painting Practice

jennifertemple said:


> Just politely tell them you have an appointment at 0:00 and pick a time five minutes earlier than the appointment time. Apologize the "I really must run because I'm already late!"


Always include a smirk and a comment like; "no rest for the wicked" so they don't immediately think you are a slave to the trade but it's your choice to work all the time.


----------



## PACman

I really, really hate it when a guy goes in to SW on Monday, orders some paint and they say it will be in the next day, he goes to pick it up Thursday, and it has never been ordered. The guy who told him he would order it for him (the store manager) never did, never wrote it on the order from, and never told anyone to order it. AND he's on vacation this week during one of SW's busiest retail weeks of the year. 

And i hate it when the guy comes to my store, i make his paint, and he starts looking at my sundries and brushes and he says "damn your prices are a lot cheaper than SW! And you have a lot better brushes than that crap they carry!" And he proceeds to get several GenX's and a bunch of other supplies.

And what was a $300.00 paint sale turns into a $450.00 total sale and i have a new customer.

Ok so i know this should probably be in the "I love it when" thread but ain't nobody read that 5hit!


----------



## Vylum

white , white, white


everyone wants pure white. everything white. no drops of yellow or brown pure white. such a pain in the butt repaint color


----------



## Woodco

PACman said:


> Campbell hill is the highest point between the Appalachians and the Rockies. It was used as an early warning radar installation and also at one point had a radio tower that transferred almost all coast to coast military radio communications.
> 
> The highest point in the interstate highway system is in the Eisenhower tunnel on I-70 in Colorado. Cool huh?


Eisenhower. Where it can be sunny when you enter, and a blizzard when you exit. Or vice versa.


----------



## kmp

Eisenhower tunnel is a very long parking lot on I-70 on any ski weekend and just about any nice weekend any time of the year. It is supposed to have another tunnel added soon, don't know when or really care since I don't live in that part of the state.


----------



## Mr Smith

I hate going into a paint store after calling in an order and it is not done because they are out of stock.

WHY the F didn't they call me and suggest I try another store or location? A simple phone call would have saved me an hour of my time.


----------



## jennifertemple

Mr Smith said:


> I hate going into a paint store after calling in an order and it is not done because they are out of stock.
> 
> WHY the F didn't they call me and suggest I try another store or location? A simple phone call would have saved me an hour of my time.



No 5hit Sherlock! I hate when I call it in, get there the next day and then need to wait while they mix it because they just never "got around to it". Right, they are so blessed busy busy at that shop. I have never seen more than one person in there at any given time and as often as not, nobody is in there.


----------



## PACman

jennifertemple said:


> No 5hit Sherlock! I hate when I call it in, get there the next day and then need to wait while they mix it because they just never "got around to it". Right, they are so blessed busy busy at that shop. I have never seen more than one person in there at any given time and as often as not, nobody is in there.


Hey they have texting to get done you know!


----------



## PACman

I hate when i see a new brand called "magnolia homes by Kilz" for sale at ACE, and i know that Kilz only makes one grade of paint and put fancy labels on it, and that paint is $42-44 at ACE and $20-25 at walmart. But you can't get the fancy Johanna Gaines(?) colors at walmart though. (what an industry) It's like putting a Mercedes emblem on a Yugo and charging $50,000.00 for it. People are that dumb.


----------



## lawsan

I will chime in some pet peeves.

Hate it when I go to the gas station at 6:30 am and it it full of retirees with nothing to do.

Hate it when I get to SW and all those retirees beat me to the store.

Hate it that every 20 year old applicant has 10 years exp.

Hate it that every applicant with 20 years exp. does not own a brush.

Hate it when it down pours for 10 minutes then the Florida sun comes out and steams me like a clam.


----------



## lilpaintchic

lawsan said:


> I will chime in some pet peeves.
> 
> Hate it when I go to the gas station at 6:30 am and it it full of retirees with nothing to do.
> 
> Hate it when I get to SW and all those retirees beat me to the store.
> 
> Hate it that every 20 year old applicant has 10 years exp.
> 
> Hate it that every applicant with 20 years exp. does not own a brush.
> 
> Hate it when it down pours for 10 minutes then the Florida sun comes out and steams me like a clam.


Lolololoololol....keep clam and chive on!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanV

for obvious reasons, some of this way moved to the political subforum due the the socialism vs capitalism stuff.


----------



## RH

DeanV said:


> for obvious reasons, some of this way moved to the political subforum due the the socialism vs capitalism stuff.


And there are a few well established members (who are fully aware of the rules) that are in the habit of posting replies that have a political tone - or that take non-political threads and turn them in that direction. At this point I’m not going to name names, but if that describes you, don’t be surprised if you get a couple of months off for continuing to flaunt the rules thereby creating more work for the mods.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Dang it...what'd I miss? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

lilpaintchic said:


> Dang it...what'd I miss?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I know I missed sumthin!


But, it's a busy time of year.


----------



## lilpaintchic

I hate it when I miss something.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jennifertemple

I hate when I have to skim coat a ceiling!


----------



## PACman

capitalism and socialism are economic doctrines, not political ones. As least that is what i was taught. Guess not.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> capitalism and socialism are economic doctrines, not political ones. As least that is what i was taught. Guess not.


But when economic doctrines become the basis of governments and their policies, they becomes politics.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> But when economic doctrines become the basis of governments and their policies, they becomes politics.


i didn't think i had crossed that line though. Maybe i did. Maybe it's best to be safe?


----------



## PACman

i hate when i have to refuse to sell paint to someone because they got rich running a business...oh wait! That never happens! What was i thinking?


----------



## PACman

get a call from an unknown local number;
"do you know anything about sprayers?"
"yes i do"

"my buddy has a Krause and Becker airless he wants to sell me for $150.00. That's a lot of money for a sprayer. What should i do?"

......"get a new buddy?"

"no seriously, is it a good deal? Should i do it?"

...(thinking again)....."why don't you spend another $20 and just get a brand new one?"

CLICK! (or what passes as a click these days)

I have no idea who it was. Did i just loose a good potential customer? I really don't think i did.


----------



## dwallon60

Would a real painter use a $150.00 sprayer? Just saying...


----------



## PACman

dwallon60 said:


> Would a real painter use a $150.00 sprayer? Just saying...


That's my point. Along with the fact that his buddy is trying to dump the sprayer on him for $20 less than he paid for it! Sounds like a cheap DIY customer to me.


----------



## Vylum

i moved a toilet bowl scrubber and the holder and it tipped over and there was like a gallon of sewage water that poured out. just how i wanted to start the day


----------



## PACman

Vylum said:


> i moved a toilet bowl scrubber and the holder and it tipped over and there was like a gallon of sewage water that poured out. just how i wanted to start the day


Was it at your house?


----------



## RH

I hate when the round metal cap on the gallon can of paint thinner decides to just spin around instead of coming off like it’s supposed to. I don’t have what I would consider a wimpy grip but it seems like that after awhile, the only way to get those damned things off is with a pair of pliers. 

Speaking of which, has anyone ever purchased a single “plier” rather than a pair?


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> I hate when the round metal cap on the gallon can of paint thinner decides to just spin around instead of coming off like it’s supposed to. I don’t have what I would consider a wimpy grip but it seems like that after awhile, the only way to get those damned things off is with a pair of pliers.
> 
> Speaking of which, has anyone ever purchased a single “plier” rather than a pair?


OK thanks! There goes the rest of my day! And i almost had the whole universe figured out!


----------



## Brushman4

RH said:


> I hate when the round metal cap on the gallon can of paint thinner decides to just spin around instead of coming off like it’s supposed to. I don’t have what I would consider a wimpy grip but it seems like that after awhile, the only way to get those damned things off is with a pair of pliers.
> 
> Speaking of which, has anyone ever purchased a single “plier” rather than a pair?


Is pliers singular or plural?
A few words, though singular in nature, are made of paired items and generally treated as plural: scissors, pants, trousers, glasses, pliers, tongs, tweezers, and the like. Many are often used with the word pair as in pair of pants or pair of scissors.


----------



## Vylum

PACman said:


> Was it at your house?


yeah. you could probably imagine the smell, you live in ohio


----------



## PACman

Vylum said:


> yeah. you could probably imagine the smell, you live in ohio


well considering that i live next to an Amish farm, and their pasture is 30 feet from my house....well yeah, it does smell pretty ripe sometimes. But i don't have to lock my house when i leave....and i don't have to drive in rush hour traffic every day so.....


----------



## PACman

I hate when i hear a nice juicy rumor about a nationwide paint brand and i can't spread it to anyone! Grrrrrr!


----------



## Painting Practice

You bring the job to completion, a week passes, customer has thrown out all the paint, then decided to condense the smoke and CO detectors to a single unit.


----------



## RH

Painting Practice said:


> You bring the job to completion, a week passes, customer has thrown out all the paint, then decided to condense the smoke and CO detectors to a single unit.


Sounds like a potentially juicy add on to me - assuming your schedule can handle the hit this time of year.


----------



## PACman

Local rental property owner comes in, sees i have a new credit card processing company, gets pissed because "i do that! That's my main business. Why didn't you call me? don't you support local businesses?"

Me-"where do you buy all your paint for the 30 rental properties you own?"

"well we always buy from Sherwin Williams."

"well i always rent from.....!"

what the hell?


----------



## PPD

RH said:


> I hate when the round metal cap on the gallon can of paint thinner decides to just spin around instead of coming off like it’s supposed to. I don’t have what I would consider a wimpy grip but it seems like that after awhile, the only way to get those damned things off is with a pair of pliers.
> 
> Speaking of which, has anyone ever purchased a single “plier” rather than a pair?




Omg this happens to other ppl too?!!! I seriously thought it was my girl hands but I swear its nearly every time & I just wanna start kicking it!!


----------



## PPD

PACman said:


> Local rental property owner comes in, sees i have a new credit card processing company, gets pissed because "i do that! That's my main business. Why didn't you call me? don't you support local businesses?"
> 
> Me-"where do you buy all your paint for the 30 rental properties you own?"
> 
> "well we always buy from Sherwin Williams."
> 
> "well i always rent from.....!"
> 
> what the hell?




“Well, the guy who came & installed the machine was local...he needs to work too”. ;p


----------



## PACman

the local Taco Bell gets "painted" and you can see the old bright colors and patterns through it. I know that fast food chains don't typically care about stuff like this but it will drive me crazy until it gets painted again. I'm still not over the Burger King nearby that you can see every single spray mark in the satin finish when the light hits it just right. I should boycott eating at them until they get painted properly! That'd be a great way to lose weight!


----------



## kmp

Look at a walmart after they repaint one of those.


----------



## Brushman4

dwallon60 said:


> Would a real painter use a $150.00 sprayer? Just saying...


Why, yes I other pros have used one that costs less than a sawbuck.
https://store.preval.com/collections/preval-sprayer/products/preval-sprayer?variant=188709532


----------



## LowesOfficial

Brushman4 said:


> Why, yes I other pros have used one that costs less than a sawbuck.


Perfect for my professional customers.


----------



## Woodco

LowesOfficial said:


> Perfect for my professional customers.


Is that a joke? Is your profile a joke?


----------



## jennifertemple

Woodco said:


> Is that a joke? Is your profile a joke?



Sadly, I think he really is a company rep and does not mean either to be a joke.


----------



## Painting Practice

jennifertemple said:


> Sadly, I think he really is a company rep and does not mean either to be a joke.


Cracks me up when a rep does something like this. Not only are they not going to get any business, but they are effectively creating more animosity which will trickle down even off the board, shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## PACman

I think he means that the preval sprayer is perfect for his professional painters, as in the "cousin Eddie" type of "professionals" that shop at box stores. I don't think it was meant as a slam on any "real" professional painters. And as i have said before, there is a use for cheap sprayers by some Professional painters. Sometimes you need to spray something and you will never have to do it again. Then a $170.00 Harbor freight sprayer might make sense. But trying to sell one that is probably used up for $20.00 less isn't very nice. 

And i have used the Preval sprayers myself on many occasions.


----------



## PACman

I have a guy for example that buys the $9.99 conventional gun at Harbor freight to spray lacquer on cabinets. Why? Because at $9.99 it's cheaper to buy one, use it once, and throw it out than it is to buy lacquer thinner to clean it. I give him my coupon so he can buy 5 more every month.


----------



## PPD

Brushman4 said:


> Never knowingly, I've seen strawberry rhubarb pie, many times, never ate it. Why would I want to eat a vegetable that is supposedly extremely tart, with a fruit like strawberries which are tart unless you put a ton of sugar on them?
> 
> Fruits to me should have a natural sweetness, veggies should have a neutral or savory flavor. Would you chop up some celery and make a pie out of it? Sweet potatoes are another thing I don't care for. Potatoes are for smothering sour cream, bacon, and chives on, not sprinkling with brown sugar and whip cream.


Because it's so, SO good!!! Your mission out I tell ya. I didn't eat cheese-cake until I was an adult because the name cheese & cake didn't seem to go together...wish I'd never tried it now ;P


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> I think he means that the preval sprayer is perfect for his professional painters, as in the "cousin Eddie" type of "professionals" that shop at box stores. I don't think it was meant as a slam on any "real" professional painters. And as i have said before, there is a use for cheap sprayers by some Professional painters. Sometimes you need to spray something and you will never have to do it again. Then a $170.00 Harbor freight sprayer might make sense. But trying to sell one that is probably used up for $20.00 less isn't very nice.
> 
> And i have used the Preval sprayers myself on many occasions.



I sold exactly 1 in the last three years. Touch up for black lacquer when the guys [brand new] capspray broke down. I think they have a use for one off jobs like that


----------



## PACman

some guy just came in and asked if i can get parts for Krause and Becker airlesses i swear to god.....


----------



## Painting Practice

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I sold exactly 1 in the last three years. Touch up for black lacquer when the guys [brand new] capspray broke down. I think they have a use for one off jobs like that


These have been around a long time. A dozen years ago I inherited one with a few cans of air that had to be over a decade old at the time considering the source. It has been following me around waiting to disappoint ever since.


----------



## PACman

i used to sell them by the case believe it or not!


----------



## PACman

I hate when i call a paint store to check stock on an item and the incompetence literately oozes through the phone. How can they not know what a ceiling paint is? Especially when i give them the name and item number? (oh, I don't think we have that. I'll have to check with the manager and call you back.) (It's on the last row on the warehouse racking you idiot!) jeesus!


----------



## Vylum

you give a massive exterior quote and not even a thank you or answer back.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> I hate when i call a paint store to check stock on an item and the incompetence literately oozes through the phone. How can they not know what a ceiling paint is? Especially when i give them the name and item number? (oh, I don't think we have that. I'll have to check with the manager and call you back.) (It's on the last row on the warehouse racking you idiot!) jeesus!



I have a popular local hardware store near me that has a particular product that I also carry. Sometimes I call to check their inventory and not once but twice I have had the guy tell me he can't find it on the shelf and to call back in the _morning. _That's even if you can get someone on the phone at all


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I have a popular local hardware store near me that has a particular product that I also carry. Sometimes I call to check their inventory and not once but twice I have had the guy tell me he can't find it on the shelf and to call back in the _morning. _That's even if you can get someone on the phone at all


Mine was a local hardware store too. You'd think they would hire better people.....


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> Mine was a local hardware store too. You'd think they would hire better people.....



You would think so but they are also currently phasing out P&L accolade to carry only doitbest paints so it really makes me wonder when they will phase out their makita and festool lineups for some grade B chinesium.


----------



## Brushman4

PPD said:


> Because it's so, SO good!!! Your mission out I tell ya. I didn't eat cheese-cake until I was an adult because the name cheese & cake didn't seem to go together...wish I'd never tried it now ;P


Make some blue cheesecake, you'll never eat that again!


----------



## Vylum

people get harder to reach the closer it is to payment, lol


----------



## SwampCat

Why didn't you paint that closet? Great question! ya see after painting the kitchen,the bedrooms,the hall way and the bathroom I took one look at that closet and I shat my pants then ran home crying.


----------



## mudbone

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I have a popular local hardware store near me that has a particular product that I also carry. Sometimes I call to check their inventory and not once but twice I have had the guy tell me he can't find it on the shelf and to call back in the _morning. _That's even if you can get someone on the phone at all


Now that would drive me cocomonkey"nuts!"


----------



## jennifertemple

I hate little black bugs on white wet paint, I hate wasps flying around my head when I'm 25 feet up a ladder, I hate sudden thunder showers when I'm working exterior.


----------



## Vylum

i hate painting with white every god dam day and not covering for $hit. always trim too gotta go over it a million times, fine cutting 9 hours straight makes me grumpy


----------



## Brushman4

Vylum said:


> i hate painting with white every god dam day and not covering for $hit. always trim too gotta go over it a million times, fine cutting 9 hours straight makes me grumpy


Then paint it black!


----------



## Wildbill7145

jennifertemple said:


> I hate little black bugs on white wet paint, I hate wasps flying around my head when I'm 25 feet up a ladder, I hate sudden thunder showers when I'm working exterior.





This is a horrible time of year to be doing exteriors in our neck of the woods. Humidity through the roof. Wasps know they're dying and get slow and grumpy. Middle of the road POP practically every day. Dew on everything in the morning.


I thought I'd called exterior 2018 done, but it dragged me back in last week when another job fell apart. Now it's officially over.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Wildbill7145 said:


> This is a horrible time of year to be doing exteriors in our neck of the woods. Humidity through the roof. Wasps know they're dying and get slow and grumpy. Middle of the road POP practically every day. Dew on everything in the morning.
> 
> 
> I thought I'd called exterior 2018 done, but it dragged me back in last week when another job fell apart. Now it's officially over.


I did a small exterior trim job in April... That was my exterior season and I hated every bit of it. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jennifertemple

I hate cheap brushes!!! I purchased 2 lower end brushes, not the cheapest but not my regular high end. I wanted use and toss for 2 small panels that seemed not worth the effort to clean a brush. I used one only to get the standard endless hair drops. Never again! So much for mid-range quality, just as bad as real cheap-O brushes. I tossed the second brush without even opening it. I can't believe I made this mistake! I should have stuck with my regular brushes. I did save the protectors which were a better quality than comes with my good brushes, go figure!


----------



## RH

jennifertemple said:


> I hate cheap brushes!!! I purchased 2 lower end brushes, not the cheapest but not my regular high end. I wanted use and toss for 2 small panels that seemed not worth the effort to clean a brush. I used one only to get the standard endless hair drops. Never again! So much for mid-range quality, just as bad as real cheap-O brushes. I tossed the second brush without even opening it. I can't believe I made this mistake! I should have stuck with my regular brushes. I did save the protectors which were a better quality than comes with my good brushes, go figure!


Few years back I was needing to paint the exterior of my place. Not having any larger sized brushes for back brushing with, I purchased one from the name brand line of my regional supplier. What a joke. First time I washed it a few bristles came out. Next time, many more. Third time and they were coming out in clumps to the point that they were clogging the drain of my utility sink. And it wasn’t even a cheaper brush - one of their upper mid range ones. Never again. Don’t think I have ever lost more than a few bristles total over the life of any of my Corona, Wooster, or even Purdy brushes.


----------



## RH

I hate when a customer is going to be gone for a few days, gives me a key to access their home while they are gone, but when I show up to work I hear that they have activated their alarm system - but not told me anything about it so I can shut it off. Wasted about three hours of my morning last Friday while trying to get ahold of the HOs so I could get the deactivation code.


----------



## RH

Here’s another: why is it that some manufactures of outlet and switch covers feel the need to have two different lengths of screws for the two styles? Half the screws are the longer ones for the outlet covers, the other half short screws for the switch covers. Why not just provide the longer ones for both types so we don’t have to keep em’ straight? Would the extra cost really make that big of a difference? And yes, I know some of you have boxes of cover screws with you, but still...


----------



## Woodco

The fact is, its a cost issue. With millions of switch plates sold annually, it might add up to ten grand.


----------



## Brushman4

RH said:


> I hate when a customer is going to be gone for a few days, gives me a key to access their home while they are gone, but when I show up to work I hear that they have activated their alarm system - but not told me anything about it so I can shut it off. Wasted about three hours of my morning last Friday while trying to get ahold of the HOs so I could get the deactivation code.


I've been confronted by the cops a few times when they either didn't tell me the alarm was on or changed the code without notifying me. It's no fun to have them show up with guns drawn first thing in the morning!


----------



## kmp

RH said:


> Here’s another: why is it that some manufactures of outlet and switch covers feel the need to have two different lengths of screws for the two styles? Half the screws are the longer ones for the outlet covers, the other half short screws for the switch covers. Why not just provide the longer ones for both types so we don’t have to keep em’ straight? Would the extra cost really make that big of a difference? And yes, I know some of you have boxes of cover screws with you, but still...


I put the screws back in the holes after I take off the covers, don't loose any that way either.


----------



## RH

kmp said:


> I put the screws back in the holes after I take off the covers, don't loose any that way either.


I will do that if the screws are something different, such as with phone jacks or cable connections, but for regular outlets and switches everything just goes into a labeled zip-loc bag. I just hate the process of putting the screws back in (even if only partially) only to have to take em’ out again in order to replace the covers. Still, that does solve the “what goes where” thing.


----------



## jennifertemple

I tape the screws to the plates.


----------



## Painting Practice

jennifertemple said:


> I tape the screws to the plates.


Similarly, I take all the plates and register grilles from a room and wrap them in stretch plastic. Then I label them with a sharpie. Most of the time I am tasked with buying new ones anyway but this keeps them sorted.


----------



## jennifertemple

Painting Practice said:


> Similarly, I take all the plates and register grilles from a room and wrap them in stretch plastic. Then I label them with a sharpie. Most of the time I am tasked with buying new ones anyway but this keeps them sorted.



When I was going full tilt, I used to carry new outlet and switch plate covers in bulk. That way, if they were a painted mess, cracked or chipped I just put on new ones. It always made the finished project look so much better. These days I'm not doing enough work to warrant keeping a stock of plate covers though I still have a few around.


----------



## PACman

Vylum said:


> i hate painting with white every god dam day and not covering for $hit. always trim too gotta go over it a million times, fine cutting 9 hours straight makes me grumpy


good paint will cure that.


----------



## PACman

Another call in;
in a heavy West Virginia accent;

"how much is yer best exterior flat?"

i give him the price (full retail for call-ins)

"WHAT! I can get some for $15.99 at Menard's!"

Moron.


----------



## jennifertemple

:sad: I hate having a zillion tools and still need to go out and get a new one of a different size on a job already started!


----------



## Woodco

I hate when Im too lazy to clean my van, and cant find one of 7-8 5in1's I own, so have to go buy another one. Then, when I least expect it, I fintd all 7 of them, but dont have time to put them somewhere, where I'll find them.


Let me rephrase this: I hate not quite having enough work to hire a helper full time to clean and organize my van... I keep saying" Well, this week it'd be great to have a helper, but I dont know about next week.... Maybe I should put out an ad now... 

Im always right on the verge of needing someone or not....


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

I hate it when I decide to not work on Saturday for a job that has turned into an Albatross, and it rains the follwlowing Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday. And, I cannot work this forthcoming Saturday because of RAIN. I am going to work my first Sunday ever! And we all know if we do not paint, we do not get paid....

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I hate it when I decide to not work on Saturday for a job that has turned into an Albatross, and it rains the follwlowing Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday. And, I cannot work this forthcoming Saturday because of RAIN. I am going to work my first Sunday ever! And we all know if we do not paint, we do not get paid....
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Yup. Got all nice and humid today, when I was about to spray advance.... Broke down and bought a dehumidifier, and used a 309 tip, and it layed down great and dried without sagging once.


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate when my favorite paint store burns down. This store was about 150 years old, five generations family owned. I’m very upset. 

http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/baltimore-city/bs-md-budekes-paint-20180907-story.html


----------



## jennifertemple

fauxlynn said:


> I hate when my favorite paint store burns down. This store was about 150 years old, five generations family owned. I’m very upset.
> 
> http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/baltimore-city/bs-md-budekes-paint-20180907-story.html



Yes, that is a sad story but perhaps they will rebuild. I am really happy that no people were injured! Everything else is replaceable.


----------



## PACman

hell that place was famous! I've heard of it and i've never been near the place.


----------



## Vylum

i hate when i used superpaint once


----------



## Painting Practice

I hate when my PPG store closes.


----------



## chrisn

fauxlynn said:


> I hate when my favorite paint store burns down. This store was about 150 years old, five generations family owned. I’m very upset.
> 
> http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/baltimore-city/bs-md-budekes-paint-20180907-story.html




Sad news indeed.


----------



## SwampCat

I hate working for a contractor who knows nothing about painting.Some doosh who looks at a half dry wall and says it looks like crap.I actually have to tell him; "it's not dry yet look at it later" and he goes on staring at it then says something asinine like "I hope it does." No genius it's going to stay that way.


----------



## Brushman4

SwampCat said:


> I hate working for a contractor who knows nothing about painting.Some doosh who looks at a half dry wall and says it looks like crap.I actually have to tell him; "it's not dry yet look at it later" and he goes on staring at it then says something asinine like "I hope it does." No genius it's going to stay that way.


Did he inherit the business from Daddy?


----------



## deadend

...yep...picked that one a while ago and never looked back...


----------



## PACman

when a "painter" brings back a gallon of paint and says it has "junk in it". Why? I sell hundreds of gallons of that particular product every year and have NEVER had anyone tell me it has "junk" in it, and it's pretty damn easy for me to find out if it has "junk" in it. I've been doing this longer than this particular "painter" has graced this earth. So take your return,Go back to the behr rock you crawled out from under, and don't bother coming back. 

It's kind of like having people claim your paint job is crap so they can either not pay you or hit you up for a discount, only that after they do that they go back to using "Student painters".


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate when…

...you spend five hours in a meeting with a self entitled DC’er going over details repeatedly, after...

...finding out on the way to the meeting that your favorite GC has passed away. He was only 51 and had just returned to work, literally his first day back, after a six week medical absence. He was taking care of himself and bam, gone. I’m devastated. He was literally the ‘nicest person you’ve ever met’ type of guy...

....after the tv dying the night before you get the news of your friend...

....after spending all day in court with a crazy ex gf over stalking/ harrsssment/ assault charges

....on top of my favorite paint store burning down


----------



## finishesbykevyn

fauxlynn said:


> I hate when…
> 
> ...you spend five hours in a meeting with a self entitled DC’er going over details repeatedly, after...
> 
> ...finding out on the way to the meeting that your favorite GC has passed away. He was only 51 and had just returned to work, literally his first day back, after a six week medical absence. He was taking care of himself and bam, gone. I’m devastated. He was literally the ‘nicest person you’ve ever met’ type of guy...
> 
> ....after the tv dying the night before you get the news of your friend...
> 
> ....after spending all day in court with a crazy ex gf over stalking/ harrsssment/ assault charges
> 
> ....on top of my favorite paint store burning down



Jaazus


----------



## Gymschu

PACman said:


> when a "painter" brings back a gallon of paint and says it has "junk in it". Why? I sell hundreds of gallons of that particular product every year and have NEVER had anyone tell me it has "junk" in it, and it's pretty damn easy for me to find out if it has "junk" in it. I've been doing this longer than this particular "painter" has graced this earth. So take your return,Go back to the behr rock you crawled out from under, and don't bother coming back.
> 
> It's kind of like having people claim your paint job is crap so they can either not pay you or hit you up for a discount, only that after they do that they go back to using "Student painters".


 @PACman, when I worked at the Richland Mall for a sports gift shop there, it was not uncommon for someone to buy a fitted Yankees ball cap, a Yankees jersey, and Yankees shorts/pants paying $150 for the ensemble, only to return them after the weekend parties were over telling me, "None of it fits" or "They have dirt and stains on them." Of course, I had to take them back and give the refund, although sometimes I would be so pissed at the obvious scam that I wouldn't return their money. Sure don't miss retail.......


----------



## Vylum

stickers and plastic on doors never come off easy. i have a hatred for the people responsible


----------



## Brushman4

All I can say is....


----------



## PACman

Gymschu said:


> @PACman, when I worked at the Richland Mall for a sports gift shop there, it was not uncommon for someone to buy a fitted Yankees ball cap, a Yankees jersey, and Yankees shorts/pants paying $150 for the ensemble, only to return them after the weekend parties were over telling me, "None of it fits" or "They have dirt and stains on them." Of course, I had to take them back and give the refund, although sometimes I would be so pissed at the obvious scam that I wouldn't return their money. Sure don't miss retail.......


The local hardware store i worked at before opening my store, (you may be familiar with Home Hardware in Ashland) had people buy outdoor furniture in April and try to return it in September. Of course being a privately owned business they would tell people to stuff it! (one of the things they would do is pull out the state law that says returned items have to be in their original packaging and be in sell-able condition.)


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> All I can say is....Jim Stafford Spiders and Snakes - YouTube


You'd love my basement then!


----------



## painterina

I hate when the stud finder finds nothing behind the wall where an unsightly big crack resides. 

I hate moving low quality TV stands and desks etc., sometimes things just fall apart. Also, big heavy-duty bed frames with nearly a dozen support legs --can't move an inch without taking things off & apart. 

I hate when finding myself hating something --usually because of being impatient. The mind wants a clear and straight path, and tends to get upset when obstacles are thrown in its way.. 

I used Behrmarquee semigloss on woodwork recently for the first time. Still the same old dragging and stickiness to some degree. Moving at the DIY's speed is okay, but one can't move fast with that paint


----------



## PACman

My brother had one of those cheap walmart mdf TV stands once. We used that TV for playing PS2. Over a period of twenty years or so it just slowly kept leaning to one side until eventually the TV was sitting on the two boards laying flat on the floor. Never crashed down or broke, just slowly succumbed to gravity. (OOPS! should be "lack of centripetal force!"). One day i showed up for our weekly Madden games and my brother said "well, time to get a new TV stand i guess. And that was that. (things get kind of slow in ole Olivesburg on the weekends.)


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> My brother had one of those cheap walmart mdf TV stands once. We used that TV for playing PS2. Over a period of twenty years or so it just slowly kept leaning to one side until eventually the TV was sitting on the two boards laying flat on the floor. Never crashed down or broke, just slowly succumbed to gravity. (OOPS! should be "lack of centripetal force!"). One day i showed up for our weekly Madden games and my brother said "well, time to get a new TV stand i guess. And that was that. (things get kind of slow in ole Olivesburg on the weekends.)


Does Olivesburg have many olive trees? I love me some anchovy stuffed olives and evoo!


----------



## painterina

Is it the land where the lemon trees bloom
And the golden oranges glow in dark leaves... -Mignon


----------



## LynnDingler

I hate it when people keep suggesting me for no reason.


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> Does Olivesburg have many olive trees? I love me some anchovy stuffed olives and evoo!


No olive trees unfortunately. It was named after the guy who founded the towns daughter Olive. And it is the ONLY Olivesburg in the world.


----------



## PACman

painterina said:


> Is it the land where the lemon trees bloom
> And the golden oranges glow in dark leaves... -Mignon


You talk purdy. Like that California dude used to.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Painting entire main floor of house. New floors getting installed. Cheap crappy mdf baseboard has been removed.


"Bill, we'd like to reuse the baseboard to save some money. The flooring guys said you'd be able to make it look good."


----------



## PACman

went to look at a house for a customer of mine this morning. We met the property owner there. He recently bought the house at auction, (i'm sure you have an idea where this is going!) and the owner wanted a couple of opinions on whether the vinyl siding could be salvaged by painting it or not. It was in pretty decent condition actually, but it did need a pretty good cleaning. 

Anyway the owner said that he didn't have any idea on where to start this particular project.....so i suggested that he chop down the red maple trees growing in the gutters.

Couple of awkward seconds of complete silence....then he busted out laughing. Sometimes i really need a better filter i guess. But seriously, one of those trees was at least three feet high!


----------



## deadend

...just charge accordingly for the headaches and/or lay out pricing for the repairs versus new trim and put the decision on them...educate them on the increased labor required to get used trim to the finish level of new...if even possible depending on the condition they were in after removal...





Wildbill7145 said:


> Painting entire main floor of house. New floors getting installed. Cheap crappy mdf baseboard has been removed.
> 
> 
> "Bill, we'd like to reuse the baseboard to save some money. The flooring guys said you'd be able to make it look good."


----------



## Wildbill7145

deadend said:


> ...just charge accordingly for the headaches and/or lay out pricing for the repairs versus new trim and put the decision on them...educate them on the increased labor required to get used trim to the finish level of new...if even possible depending on the condition they were in after removal...



Yup, but these folks are ancient, retired dairy farmers. The old man really doesn't care what it ends up looking like. "Once you put the paint to it Bill, it'll look fine." He's lived in a barn for most of his life. His wife on the other hand hasn't, but you can tell that and the end of the day he runs the show.


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> went to look at a house for a customer of mine this morning. We met the property owner there. He recently bought the house at auction, (i'm sure you have an idea where this is going!) and the owner wanted a couple of opinions on whether the vinyl siding could be salvaged by painting it or not. It was in pretty decent condition actually, but it did need a pretty good cleaning.
> 
> Anyway the owner said that he didn't have any idea on where to start this particular project.....so i suggested that he chop down the red maple trees growing in the gutters.
> 
> Couple of awkward seconds of complete silence....then he busted out laughing. Sometimes i really need a better filter i guess. But seriously, one of those trees was at least three feet high!


Maybe he was thinking about starting a tree nursery?


----------



## Starbite

I hate when a large out-of-state painting company shows up on a friday afternoon after winning a bid, telling us they need 1500 gallons of paint on monday morning, "What do you mean you don't deliver on Sunday??"

edit: that'll be there at 7am monday at the job-site right??


----------



## Gymschu

Starbite said:


> I hate when a large out-of-state painting company shows up on a friday afternoon after winning a bid, telling us they need 1500 gallons of paint on monday morning, "What do you mean you don't deliver on Sunday??"
> 
> edit: that'll be there at 7am monday at the job-site right??


Wow. I've been in line at my local SW when an out-of-state gas and oil company walks in and one of their guys orders like 20 gallons of some special paint they use. The rest of us have to wait for an hour for this order to be fulfilled. Guess they never heard of ordering online or calling the order in days in ADVANCE.........makes for some very angry painting contractors.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Really hate working on stupid houses now. Like a 3 story house that's built right next to another one with a gnarly sloping landscape. Or just ridiculously high dangerous houses. I've decided I'm selling all my scaffolding and anyone who wants to buy one of these stupid houes can straight up find someone else to do it. So over it.


----------



## PACman

Gymschu said:


> Wow. I've been in line at my local SW when an out-of-state gas and oil company walks in and one of their guys orders like 20 gallons of some special paint they use. The rest of us have to wait for an hour for this order to be fulfilled. Guess they never heard of ordering online or calling the order in days in ADVANCE.........makes for some very angry painting contractors.


It's amazing how many "painters" there are out there that don't realize A;they will be painting on a particular day. and B;they will need paint for that job and they should order it more than 15 minutes before they plan to start.


----------



## RH

Remember going into my local supplier early one busy morning to pick up my preordered paint and observing a DIYer asking the clerk for a rather challenging match to a really tiny sample. He only wanted a quart and he told the clerk, “I’ll just wait while you do it cause I’m in a hurry”. I swear I _heard_ the eye rolling that commenced in the store.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Try having the only decent place to buy paint in the most popular home hardware type department store in the area. Thankfully, the staff there are incredible and pretty speedy. Not much can be done though when you've got a DIYer asking a billion questions about the most basic things while they buy a "all in one painting kit" that comes with A plastic drop sheet and a plastic brush.


----------



## fauxlynn

Not a good sign when you send off a contract and they send it back completely re written


----------



## jennifertemple

fauxlynn said:


> Not a good sign when you send off a contract and they send it back completely re written



Time to move on to another job before it gets messy! :sad:


----------



## deadend

...if you were in line and their order got filled before yours that's an issue with your supplier...they can wait in line like everyone else...


----------



## fauxlynn

IHW......people make assumptions that 'fake painters' have a plethora of projects just waiting to be next.....

...quitting is your go to option.....

...blah,blah, something, something, blarg....


----------



## RH

fauxlynn said:


> IHW......people make assumptions that 'fake painters' have a plethora of projects just waiting to be next.....
> 
> ...quitting is your go to option.....
> 
> ...blah,blah, something, something, blarg....


Well, at least it may be time to do some rewriting of your own - on the line where you put your price when you sent it to them the first time.


----------



## PACman

I hate when i cut a tiiiiiny little fart and it stinks up the whole store.


----------



## jennifertemple

PACman said:


> I hate when i cut a tiiiiiny little fart and it stinks up the whole store.



You need a better diet!:biggrin:


----------



## jennifertemple

:vs_mad:

I hate an HO that keeps trying to clean while I'm trying to finish the danged job!!


----------



## RH

I hate when the HO decides to put some paint samples on the non-textured wall and does so with a cheap chip brush which sheds tons of bristles and creates heavy lines which now require sanding. And of course they are all in areas where light from the windows floods across the walls highlighting any little aberration - like bristles embedded in the dried paint and lines.


----------



## Vylum

or fills holes to "help". had a guy put mud in some awkward spots no one sees waayyy too thick


----------



## Wildbill7145

Vylum said:


> or fills holes to "help". had a guy put mud in some awkward spots no one sees waayyy too thick





The rubber kitchen spatula and desire to use up the $5 bucket of mud they bought diy helper will never be your friend. I sometimes feel like I'm begging them not to get involved in that part of the process.


----------



## PACman

jennifertemple said:


> You need a better diet!:biggrin:


Do you mean LESS fiber?


----------



## jennifertemple

PACman said:


> Do you mean LESS fiber?



I think fewer beans and cabbage like foods might do it but who knows, you might just be full of IT. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Painting Practice

I hate when i get my second coat done, then spend 2 hours putting plates back on the entire project, buy replacement plates for those that were papered over or broken, and then the HO says the electricians are coming to swap out all the receptacles, installing new lights that don't cover the old footprints, and generally putting their grubby paws all over the new paint. Oh well, from here we go T&M, and I'm going to drag this puppy out. Also this wasn't the first time with this one, but at least he didn't throw out all the leftover paint beforehand this time.


----------



## Vylum

my left side is more built than my right from picking up ladders and roller


----------



## Brushman4

Vylum said:


> my left side is more built than my right from picking up ladders and roller


Simple solution, switch sides.


----------



## RH

Vylum said:


> my left side is more built than my right from picking up ladders and roller


Popeye arm on the left - Olive Oyle arm on the right?


----------



## Painting Practice

RH said:


> Popeye arm on the left - Olive Oyle arm on the right?


No Bs, this is the reason I began training my left arm to do what I would normally use my dominant right for. I am now fully ambidextrous with my pot and brush and try to use both equally. Still kinda look like a fiddler crab tho.


----------



## Vylum

clients actively trying to find a repair like its wheres waldo. if you have to try and find something its probably not that noticeable


----------



## jennifertemple

Vylum said:


> clients actively trying to find a repair like its wheres waldo. if you have to try and find something its probably not that noticeable



I had one of those, once! He combed the entire job on hands and knees! He reported I had missed a spot and led me down to a basement linen closet. At the far corner on the underside of the bottom shelf, 12" up from the floor was a tiny spot about the size of my baby finger nail, I had missed. I smiled sweetly and thanked him for his diligence, assuring him, I was very sorry to have missed a spot. I hit it with my brush and said, "OK, I'm finished here now and handed him the bill. He looked like I had his arm twisted painfully as he handed over the check. (That was a 6 million dollar house 35 years ago!)


----------



## Vylum

jennifertemple said:


> I had one of those, once! He combed the entire job on hands and knees! He reported I had missed a spot and led me down to a basement linen closet. At the far corner on the underside of the bottom shelf, 12" up from the floor was a tiny spot about the size of my baby finger nail, I had missed. I smiled sweetly and thanked him for his diligence, assuring him, I was very sorry to have missed a spot. I hit it with my brush and said, "OK, I'm finished here now and handed him the bill. He looked like I had his arm twisted painfully as he handed over the check. (That was a 6 million dollar house 35 years ago!)


i had a guy bring out the trouble light on me and search the walls :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## jennifertemple

Vylum said:


> i had a guy bring out the trouble light on me and search the walls :vs_no_no_no:


:vs_smirk: It takes all kinds!


----------



## Brushman4

Vylum said:


> i had a guy bring out the trouble light on me and search the walls :vs_no_no_no:


It's even worse when they bring out your 500-watt halogen after you've left for the day and scan the walls, then mark the areas they don't like with fricken post-it notes.:vs_mad:


----------



## PACman

Or circle the tiny faults with a red sharpie. Had that happen to customers quite a few times.


----------



## Wildbill7145

PACman said:


> Or circle the tiny faults with a red sharpie. Had that happen to customers quite a few times.



I've had that happen, and the requirement at that point is to figure out how to make that person suffer in some manner. Subtly.


----------



## jennifertemple

PACman said:


> Or circle the tiny faults with a red sharpie. Had that happen to customers quite a few times.



I would take pictures, demand payment then and there, don't pay, "I'll put a trade's lien on your place." I would also explain I am not responsible for THEIR destruction of MY labor!

:vs_mad:


----------



## deadend

...yep...1 item gets carried on the left...2 items then the heavier gets carried on the weak side...


Painting Practice said:


> RH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye arm on the left - Olive Oyle arm on the right?
> 
> 
> 
> No Bs, this is the reason I began training my left arm to do what I would normally use my dominant right for. I am now fully ambidextrous with my pot and brush and try to use both equally. Still kinda look like a fiddler crab tho.
Click to expand...


----------



## Painting Practice

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've had that happen, and the requirement at that point is to figure out how to make that person suffer in some manner. Subtly.


"I'm sorry but there is no way to permanently block red sharpie. I am going to have to cut out each circle with a hole saw and patch accordingly. A deposit of 80 bucks per circle will be required to proceed with a minimum of 50/hr to provide the patch. I've counted 77 circles thus far."


----------



## RH

Painting Practice said:


> "I'm sorry but there is no way to permanently block red sharpie. I am going to have to cut out each circle with a hole saw and patch accordingly. A deposit of 80 bucks per circle will be required to proceed with a minimum of 50/hr to provide the patch. I've counted 77 circles thus far."


Too subtle.


----------



## Vylum

"hey i just finished the walls in my home, mind prepping + 3 coats on the trim?"


----------



## lynnerey

I hate when the customer has a bedroom full of furniture which they won't move out. Then they can't understand why it takes me so long to paint it.


----------



## Wildbill7145

lynnerey said:


> I hate when the customer has a bedroom full of furniture which they won't move out. Then they can't understand why it takes me so long to paint it.


Sadly, that's your lot in life every now and again from here on out. But, if you stick it out on PT, you'll have others to grumble about it with if you need to.


Welcome to the forum. Here, is where we grumble.


Edit. There's also a subforum to add your own introduction.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Half way through painting a set of Kitchen cabinets and the client asks when a good time is to rip out the backsplash and countertops...I'm like.. after I'm done and paid of course..


----------



## PACman

Guy re-doing one of the empty retail units in my shopping center-Put down new faux wood flooring and a nice matching wood grain baseboard. Buy the paint from Home Depot because "you aren't open on Sundays" even though he's been working on this unit for a month now and didn't do any actual painting until Tuesday. Paints AFTER he installs the flooring and the base board. Comes in yesterday and wants to know how to take the paint "runs and drips" off the floor (and base board).

ME-"I don't know for sure, you'd better check with Home Depot on that"

Asshole.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Another pump in my AT2000 randomly decided to bite the dust today. Ordered 2 new pumps. $400 each + shipping. 



I guess FM really wants me to upgrade to someone else.


----------



## bdaddymorse

*I hate when too*

I hate when new home builders dabble into flipping homes and tell you that you: 
don;t need to oil prime or bin over 45 years of smokers,:
or you don't need to fix crack in the walls, :

or you have to get the painting done before the flooring guys refinish floors -even though you "highly suggested and insisted on completing painting after only to have the flooring guys - who tell you that they" usually do gym floors"- grind their sanders into all the trim, chip all the casings, get dust on everything, and look like they stained with a broom and mopped up everything . Oh well I told the person ahead of time be prepared to pay us twice- and a little more to bin all the bases boards to cover stain. 

"If you don't take the time to do it right - when are you going to find the time?"


----------



## jennifertemple

@bdaddymorse No way I would even agree to start!


----------



## RH

I hate when I just get done warning a HO that drops are slippery on hardwood floors and then less than two minutes later I slip on said drops and land on my butt.


----------



## Brushman4

RH said:


> I hate when I just get done warning a HO that drops are slippery on hardwood floors and then less than two minutes later I slip on said drops and land on my butt.


I've done that a few times! Doesn't make it any easier lol.:surprise:


----------



## finishesbykevyn

How about when you automatically expect there to be extra french fries in the bottom of the bag, and to your devastating surprise there isn't! Such a let down..


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Another pump in my AT2000 randomly decided to bite the dust today. Ordered 2 new pumps. $400 each + shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess FM really wants me to upgrade to someone else.


Those pumps suck. They really need to upgrade them. They burn out way to quickly with high solids colorants. Have you had one break in two yet?


----------



## SemiproJohn

finishesbykevyn said:


> How about when you automatically expect there to be extra french fries in the bottom of the bag, and to your devastating surprise there isn't! Such a let down..



That's when you need to go to Five Guys....always fries in the bottom of the bag, and they are the best tasting to me. However, you pay out the ying yang for them.


----------



## WestKyPainter

I get gout!!! My right heel area is gouty as hell and very sore. I'm supposed to start a 7k paint job either Friday or Saturday and I just hope this goes away. 

I'm drinking cherry juice and also mixing vinegar with water to combat it. Anyone here get gout?


----------



## RH

WestKyPainter said:


> I get gout!!! My right heel area is gouty as hell and very sore. I'm supposed to start a 7k paint job either Friday or Saturday and I just hope this goes away.
> 
> I'm drinking cherry juice and also mixing vinegar with water to combat it. Anyone here get gout?


I’ve had flare ups of it (right big toe). My last big one started the day we arrived in Orlando for a week and a half of walking all over Disney World and Universal - good times :sad:.

Diet can be a factor, but I’m sure you know that. Also, drink lots of water.

My doctor did tests and found out my body doesn’t effectively process and get rid of the uric acid which leads to the crystal formations. He put me on a daily dose of Allopurinal as a preventative and I have Colchicine to take if a flare up occurs. Have to say that since on the Allopurinal (about a year now), I haven’t had any.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> Those pumps suck. They really need to upgrade them. They burn out way to quickly with high solids colorants. Have you had one break in two yet?



Yes I spent about 9 hours cleaning blue colorant out of the internals. Had to toss all the circuit boards into the ultrasonic cleaner. That was a huge mess. Really poor design to access these pumps.


What dispenser you use?


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Yes I spent about 9 hours cleaning blue colorant out of the internals. Had to toss all the circuit boards into the ultrasonic cleaner. That was a huge mess. Really poor design to access these pumps.
> 
> 
> What dispenser you use?


Right now it's an AT1500HS. Not my first choice but with limited resources it's what i got.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> Right now it's an AT1500HS. Not my first choice but with limited resources it's what i got.



Its not one of the big boys but it looks to be a good upgrade from a 2000 at least. I assume the pumps are pretty much the same. At least the canister comes out without too much trouble. Very difficult on the 2000.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

WestKyPainter said:


> I get gout!!! My right heel area is gouty as hell and very sore. I'm supposed to start a 7k paint job either Friday or Saturday and I just hope this goes away.
> 
> I'm drinking cherry juice and also mixing vinegar with water to combat it. Anyone here get gout?


Ya, sounds like a ph/ diet problem. Have you tried intermittent fasting? Google it. That will cure anything...


----------



## finishesbykevyn

SemiproJohn said:


> That's when you need to go to Five Guys....always fries in the bottom of the bag, and they are the best tasting to me. However, you pay out the ying yang for them.


NO 5 guys up this way:sad:


----------



## PACman

Customer calls; "do you carry Sherman Williams paint?"
"no"
"so you know where i can get it?"
"at a Sherwin williams store"
"i hate going to that store. It's so expensive."

?


----------



## jennifertemple

PACman said:


> Customer calls; "do you carry Sherman Williams paint?"
> "no"
> "so you know where i can get it?"
> "at a Sherwin williams store"
> "i hate going to that store. It's so expensive."
> 
> ?



Sadly, there is no cure for stupid!:vs_sob:


----------



## Brushman4

jennifertemple said:


> Sadly, there is no cure for stupid!:vs_sob:


Yes there is, it's called a frontal lobotomy!


----------



## jennifertemple

Brushman4 said:


> Yes there is, it's called a frontal lobotomy!



Seems they would be stupider but zombie like. Nope, no cure there but it would likely stop them from shopping so they would not bother others.


----------



## kmp

Better a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## PACman

kmp said:


> Better a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.


or a free bottle in front of me than a pre-frontal lobotomy.


----------



## PACman

I hate when.....I get confirmation of a BIG JUICY RUMOR and i can't tell anyone about it! AAAAAAH! There's going to be some pissed off painters by the end of the year that's for sure!


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> I hate when.....I get confirmation of a BIG JUICY RUMOR and i can't tell anyone about it! AAAAAAH! There's going to be some pissed off painters by the end of the year that's for sure!


Go ahead. Your secret will be safe here.


----------



## PPD

-I hate breaking in a new trowel
-I love getting new brushes & frames

-I hate watching the gas gauge hoping I can make the bid n get to a station afterwards
-I love getting in my runner after a detail & reorganized tools

- I hate cleaning the shop
- I LOVE the feeling of a clean shop

-I hate cutting sample boards
-I love making samples

-I hate sending bids without any response
-I love winning a bid

-I hate paint sags
-I love flotrol

-I hate cleaning my gun
-I love my gun & getting new tips

-I hate mastering new products
-I love finding new products that change my game

-I hate going down the rabbit home of PTF
-I love this place! (Especially this forum)


----------



## finishesbykevyn

RH said:


> Go ahead. Your secret will be safe here.


Don't tell me they're taking Advance off the market or something silly like that!

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

finishesbykevyn said:


> Don't tell me they're taking Advance off the market or something silly like that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


Even funnier than that! To me anyway. Don't think a pretty good chunk of the pro painters out there will think it's very funny though. A separate thing i have heard is that one of the oldest paint brands in the US (the company predates SW.) is going bye-bye either this year or next. Martin Senour has been officially declared done as well. They (SW) had been making a limited number of Martin Senour products but quit supplying color cards and such several years ago. But they are no longer going to label any products as Martin Senour. (this could be a hint about which old paint brand i'm talking about.) (it isn't Pratt & Lambert btw. They are just going to become a box store brand over the next couple of years. And probably become the replacement for the "Old paint brand" i mentioned.)


----------



## Brushman4

I'll take a stab at who's going to be dumped, Dutch Boy? As far as Martin Senour goes we were forced to use it on a couple of very large projects in the late 70's by the inferior decorator, and let me tell you it was cow piss. 4 or 5 coats for it to cover in an off-white. At the time it was among the highest priced paints!


----------



## Spongebob

To reduce vocs airless sprayers are going to be outlawed, I should buy stock in purdy brushes.


----------



## Fman

PACman said:


> I hate when.....I get confirmation of a BIG JUICY RUMOR and i can't tell anyone about it! AAAAAAH! There's going to be some pissed off painters by the end of the year that's for sure!


Uh oh...price of beer going up?!


----------



## PACman

I hate when i slide off the side of my driveway in the snow and have to pay $134 to get it pulled out. AND the tow truck almost gets stuck. Got a Jeep Wrangler stuck in the same spot years ago. Great way to start the week.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

PACman said:


> Even funnier than that! To me anyway. Don't think a pretty good chunk of the pro painters out there will think it's very funny though. A separate thing i have heard is that one of the oldest paint brands in the US (the company predates SW.) is going bye-bye either this year or next. Martin Senour has been officially declared done as well. They (SW) had been making a limited number of Martin Senour products but quit supplying color cards and such several years ago. But they are no longer going to label any products as Martin Senour. (this could be a hint about which old paint brand i'm talking about.) (it isn't Pratt & Lambert btw. They are just going to become a box store brand over the next couple of years. And probably become the replacement for the "Old paint brand" i mentioned.)



I can't imagine, or maybe I can but... Valspar???


----------



## Rbriggs82

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I can't imagine, or maybe I can but... Valspar???


No I bet it's Dutch Boy. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

Rbriggs82 said:


> No I bet it's Dutch Boy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I said Dutch Boy the other day but got no reply from PAC! Maybe he's taking the rest of the year off?

Old 01-11-2019, 04:36 PM #4137
Brushman4
Senior Member

Join Date: Oct 2014
Location: Chicago suburbs
Posts: 1,672
Rewards Points: 244
Thanks: 71
Thanked 176 Times in 156 Posts
View Brushman4's Photo Album My Photos
Default
I'll take a stab at who's going to be dumped, Dutch Boy? As far as Martin Senour goes we were forced to use it on a couple of very large projects in the late 70's by the inferior decorator, and let me tell you it was cow piss. 4 or 5 coats for it to cover in an off-white. At the time it was among the highest priced paints!


----------



## Fman

Brushman4 said:


> I said Dutch Boy the other day but got no reply from PAC! Maybe he's taking the rest of the year off?
> 
> !


The shutdown maybe?


----------



## PACman

I can neither confirm nor deny that it is Dutch Boy that i am talking about. Because of reasons. It's a rumor and should be taken as such. But you'll find out in due time.


----------



## RH

I... can... barely... stand... the... suspense... .


----------



## Rbriggs82

I took the RRP class yesterday and they showed a bunch of the old Dutch Boy ads targeting lead paint to children. Why market paint to kids to begin with? Marketing lead paint to them is just plain stupid, they should've been put out to pasture a long time ago. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fman

PACman said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny that it is Dutch Boy that i am talking about. Because of reasons. It's a rumor and should be taken as such. But you'll find out in due time.


If it's a rumor, why can't you tell us now? That's how rumors work, ya know? 

At least, that's what I hear...


----------



## Woodco

PACman said:


> I hate when i slide off the side of my driveway in the snow and have to pay $134 to get it pulled out. AND the tow truck almost gets stuck. Got a Jeep Wrangler stuck in the same spot years ago. Great way to start the week.


Years ago in Colorado, I tried to back up a slick driveway, cuz I had 20 gallons of paint in the back. Slid out, and ended up damn near roll down a Steep hill, in four feet of snow. This particular winter, some really smart feller in chitty council decided to stop using road gravel and use salt instead. Well, that doesn work too well in in the rocky mountains. It was 20 below, and all the roads were like skating rinks. Usually our town could handle any ice and snow no problem. MANY snowplows and gravel trucks. Thats what a lot of construction people did in the winter. Go to snow removal.

Anyway, I waited four hours for a tow truck, who slid out, hit my van and got stuck in a 69 position with my van. We waited for ANOTHER tow truck, who got the other guy out first, then got me out. The main road was a slight hill, and it was slicker than silicone... I told them I wouldnt be able to make it to the flat ground. I had ZERO steering, or brakes. One guy got behind me with a winch, the other guy went down about 50 yards, and put his flatbed down. 

"Aim for the flat bed!" he said. NOPE. So the other guy slowly winched me down towards the flatbed. I would hit the brakes to jerk me toward the flatbed. I

Finally, I get to the flatbed. The guy cinches me down and begins raising the bed. It gets to about a 45 degree angle, then the truck broke through the wheel chocks, and started sliding down the road, with the guy running after it, falling on his ass, cuz its just so ridiculously slick out, and my van at a 45 degree angle on the back... I can still see this vividly, and I wish I couldve seen the look on my face watching this go down. 

He finally cought it, and they drove me down to flat land. we stopped by the grocery store. I didnt get charged because he hit my van, but I bought them a case of beer.

The next morning, the gravel trucks were back on the road. I think I moved to Nevada a week later.

That was a hell of a night....


----------



## Gwarel

Woodco said:


> Years ago in Colorado, I tried to back up a slick driveway, cuz I had 20 gallons of paint in the back. Slid out, and ended up damn near roll down a Steep hill, in four feet of snow. This particular winter, some really smart feller in chitty council decided to stop using road gravel and use salt instead. Well, that doesn work too well in in the rocky mountains. It was 20 below, and all the roads were like skating rinks. Usually our town could handle any ice and snow no problem. MANY snowplows and gravel trucks. Thats what a lot of construction people did in the winter. Go to snow removal.
> 
> Anyway, I waited four hours for a tow truck, who slid out, hit my van and got stuck in a 69 position with my van. We waited for ANOTHER tow truck, who got the other guy out first, then got me out. The main road was a slight hill, and it was slicker than silicone... I told them I wouldnt be able to make it to the flat ground. I had ZERO steering, or brakes. One guy got behind me with a winch, the other guy went down about 50 yards, and put his flatbed down.
> 
> "Aim for the flat bed!" he said. NOPE. So the other guy slowly winched me down towards the flatbed. I would hit the brakes to jerk me toward the flatbed. I
> 
> Finally, I get to the flatbed. The guy cinches me down and begins raising the bed. It gets to about a 45 degree angle, then the truck broke through the wheel chocks, and started sliding down the road, with the guy running after it, falling on his ass, cuz its just so ridiculously slick out, and my van at a 45 degree angle on the back... I can still see this vividly, and I wish I couldve seen the look on my face watching this go down.
> 
> He finally cought it, and they drove me down to flat land. we stopped by the grocery store. I didnt get charged because he hit my van, but I bought them a case of beer.
> 
> The next morning, the gravel trucks were back on the road. I think I moved to Nevada a week later.
> 
> That was a hell of a night....


In my mind, the scene is played out by Steve Martin, Jim Carrey, and Ben Stiller......


----------



## Woodco

Gwarel said:


> In my mind, the scene is played out by Steve Martin, Jim Carrey, and Ben Stiller......


:vs_laugh:


----------



## PACman

Rbriggs82 said:


> I took the RRP class yesterday and they showed a bunch of the old Dutch Boy ads targeting lead paint to children. Why market paint to kids to begin with? Marketing lead paint to them is just plain stupid, they should've been put out to pasture a long time ago.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Every paint company sold leaded paint until it was made illegal. Just blaming Dutch Boy makes no sense. And while they were putting lead in paint, which had to be consumed to have any ill effects, petroleum companies were filling our atmosphere with burnt lead that everyone on earth breathed for 70 years. But not one petroleum company has ever been called to task for it. Even though they themselves knew as far back as the 20's how bad it was to breath burnt lead vapor. So now lets all jump on the bandwagon and blame one paint company?


----------



## PACman

Woodco said:


> Years ago in Colorado, I tried to back up a slick driveway, cuz I had 20 gallons of paint in the back. Slid out, and ended up damn near roll down a Steep hill, in four feet of snow. This particular winter, some really smart feller in chitty council decided to stop using road gravel and use salt instead. Well, that doesn work too well in in the rocky mountains. It was 20 below, and all the roads were like skating rinks. Usually our town could handle any ice and snow no problem. MANY snowplows and gravel trucks. Thats what a lot of construction people did in the winter. Go to snow removal.
> 
> Anyway, I waited four hours for a tow truck, who slid out, hit my van and got stuck in a 69 position with my van. We waited for ANOTHER tow truck, who got the other guy out first, then got me out. The main road was a slight hill, and it was slicker than silicone... I told them I wouldnt be able to make it to the flat ground. I had ZERO steering, or brakes. One guy got behind me with a winch, the other guy went down about 50 yards, and put his flatbed down.
> 
> "Aim for the flat bed!" he said. NOPE. So the other guy slowly winched me down towards the flatbed. I would hit the brakes to jerk me toward the flatbed. I
> 
> Finally, I get to the flatbed. The guy cinches me down and begins raising the bed. It gets to about a 45 degree angle, then the truck broke through the wheel chocks, and started sliding down the road, with the guy running after it, falling on his ass, cuz its just so ridiculously slick out, and my van at a 45 degree angle on the back... I can still see this vividly, and I wish I couldve seen the look on my face watching this go down.
> 
> He finally cought it, and they drove me down to flat land. we stopped by the grocery store. I didnt get charged because he hit my van, but I bought them a case of beer.
> 
> The next morning, the gravel trucks were back on the road. I think I moved to Nevada a week later.
> 
> That was a hell of a night....


what really pisses me off was it was in less than three inches of snow! Just slipped off the side and high centered it on the edge. We're supposed to get 12-14 this coming weekend. Should be fun.


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> Every paint company sold leaded paint until it was made illegal. Just blaming Dutch Boy makes no sense. And while they were putting lead in paint, which had to be consumed to have any ill effects, petroleum companies were filling our atmosphere with burnt lead that everyone on earth breathed for 70 years. But not one petroleum company has ever been called to task for it. Even though they themselves knew as far back as the 20's how bad it was to breath burnt lead vapor. So now lets all jump on the bandwagon and blame one paint company?


Ya, but don't you LOVE how they jumped on the unleaded gas bandwagon and started charging us more per gallon, for the lead they no longer added?:vs_mad:


----------



## Gymschu

PACman said:


> what really pisses me off was it was in less than three inches of snow! Just slipped off the side and high centered it on the edge. We're supposed to get 12-14 this coming weekend. Should be fun.


PACman, with all that snow coming, will you be offering 50% off of UltraPlate? If so, I may just make what will be an 8 hour drive to Richland County to pick some up.


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> Ya, but don't you LOVE how they jumped on the unleaded gas bandwagon and started charging us more per gallon, for the lead they no longer added?:vs_mad:


The additives that replaced it are more expensive and that is their justification for it. They (the petroleum companies) knew how dangerous the lead vapors were back in the teens and twenties, but the price competition was so fierce for gasoline none of them would eliminate it until the government forced them too. Most paint companies actually started reformulating to eliminate lead many years before they government actually forced them too. Including Dutch Boy.


----------



## PACman

Gymschu said:


> PACman, with all that snow coming, will you be offering 50% off of UltraPlate? If so, I may just make what will be an 8 hour drive to Richland County to pick some up.


No. But i do have all my remaining Pratt & Lambert on clearance.


----------



## PACman

I hate when i wait all weekend to get my driveway plowed, and when he finally gets to me he gets stuck in my driveway and has to be winched out. You'd think i lived in Siberia or something. Had to call a friend to clear my driveway with his front loader. 8' drifts on the state route just to the north of me. I know that doesn't sound like much to some of you but this is feckin Ohio for Christs sake not Canada!


----------



## Brushman4

Fman said:


> The shutdown maybe?


Maybe PAC is really CIA or FBI, using the paint store as his cover.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

PACman said:


> I hate when i wait all weekend to get my driveway plowed, and when he finally gets to me he gets stuck in my driveway and has to be winched out. You'd think i lived in Siberia or something. Had to call a friend to clear my driveway with his front loader. 8' drifts on the state route just to the north of me. I know that doesn't sound like much to some of you but this is feckin Ohio for Christs sake not Canada!


Was a balmy 9 degs in Newfoundland yesterday. (Celsius ). Weird.

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

finishesbykevyn said:


> Was a balmy 9 degs in Newfoundland yesterday. (Celsius ). Weird.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


When the book and movie Fahrenheit 451 debuted in Canada did they change the title to Celsius 232.778?:surprise:


----------



## PPD

PACman said:


> No. But i do have all my remaining Pratt & Lambert on clearance.




Not stocking it anymore?


----------



## PPD

I hate it when you show up for a bid (thats been rescheduled) to find no one home & client isn’t answering their phone.....


----------



## finishesbykevyn

PPD said:


> I hate it when you show up for a bid (thats been rescheduled) to find no one home & client isn’t answering their phone.....


Or what's even worse, you show up and another painter is still there finishing up his quote. The last time that happened, I got in my truck and drove away. So insulting.

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymschu

Current situation.........I hate when I have to work the late shift (3 to midnight) to be out of the way of the carpenters.......then I show up at my 3 o'clock start time to find the carpenters are still there and they stay til 8 because they didn't start until noon. SMH! They are the ones that insisted that I "was in the way" and needed to "accommodate them." Sometimes you just can't win.


----------



## PPD

finishesbykevyn said:


> Or what's even worse, you show up and another painter is still there finishing up his quote. The last time that happened, I got in my truck and drove away. So insulting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk



Oh man!! I’ve not had that happen TO me but have been the person leaving while another is sitting outside :-/


----------



## PPD

Gymschu said:


> Current situation.........I hate when I have to work the late shift (3 to midnight) to be out of the way of the carpenters.......then I show up at my 3 o'clock start time to find the carpenters are still there and they stay til 8 because they didn't start until noon. SMH! They are the ones that insisted that I "was in the way" and needed to "accommodate them." Sometimes you just can't win.



Regular occurrence & its so frustrating!

Most finishes I do require the day crews either use a good dust extraction/negative air machines or clean up extremely well & leave early enough for the dust to settled before I start. 

I always leave an extra 1 hour buffer btwn my “start” time & yet can’t even count the times I’ve shown up to find guys who “just want to work in another room” but swear they’ll not stir up any dust or are just packing up after finishing crown cuts over my area :x


----------



## Fman

finishesbykevyn said:


> Was a balmy 9 degs in Newfoundland yesterday. (Celsius ). Weird.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


-1.111111 Celsius here in Chicago.


----------



## PACman

PPD said:


> Not stocking it anymore?


P&L is not supporting dealers below a certain purchase volume anymore. They are selling only to what was their top 10% of buyers and putting their products into the "smaller" box stores such as Do it best and Ace. Probably to replace the dutchboy they are going to discontinue.


----------



## PACman

finishesbykevyn said:


> Was a balmy 9 degs in Newfoundland yesterday. (Celsius ). Weird.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


we hit -22.7778 Celsius early Monday morning.

But on the bright side that is 250.3722K


----------



## PACman

I hate when i click on "general paint discussions" and get directed to the rigid vacuum site instead.


----------



## PPD

PACman said:


> I hate when i click on "general paint discussions" and get directed to the rigid vacuum site instead.



Haha what?!!


----------



## PACman

The robo calls are coming in pairs today.


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> The robo calls are coming in pairs today.


Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun.


yeah i get to ignore twice as many people as usual. Fun stuff.


----------



## Woodco

I have two numbers on my cell. I get twice the spam.


----------



## PACman

Just got my first of the day, with message. From an 800 number.


----------



## PACman

They worst part is people try to tell me i need to call painting contractors to advertise my store. How is THAT going to work? Even if they take the time to listen to me they are probably going to think i'm just another telemarketer. 

and i take special care to ignore those pesky 740 and 220 area code calls!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

"PLEASE DO NOT HANG UP THIS IS A VERY IMPORTANT MESSAGE
...
WE HAVE TRIED NUMEROUS TIMES TO CONTACT YOU

...
...
Your google listing needs to be updated"


Click.


----------



## Painting Practice

cocomonkeynuts said:


> "PLEASE DO NOT HANG UP THIS IS A VERY IMPORTANT MESSAGE
> ...
> WE HAVE TRIED NUMEROUS TIMES TO CONTACT YOU
> 
> ...
> ...
> Your google listing needs to be updated"
> 
> 
> Click.


Always from a local number, and when they say to press 9 to be removed from the list, they lie. The worst part is if you hang up on a call without saying anything, some people in earshot might assume you are being hunted by creditors.


----------



## jennifertemple

cocomonkeynuts said:


> "PLEASE DO NOT HANG UP THIS IS A VERY IMPORTANT MESSAGE
> ...
> WE HAVE TRIED NUMEROUS TIMES TO CONTACT YOU
> 
> ...
> ...
> Your google listing needs to be updated"
> 
> 
> Click.



I have learned to recognize the numbers and do not pick up. Only once was it a legit call that left a message, IN 7 YEARS!! I also get calls from West Jet and Marriott Hotels. None get answered. If anyone really wants to talk to me they can leave a message.


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> "PLEASE DO NOT HANG UP THIS IS A VERY IMPORTANT MESSAGE
> ...
> WE HAVE TRIED NUMEROUS TIMES TO CONTACT YOU
> 
> ...
> ...
> Your google listing needs to be updated"
> 
> 
> Click.


Got a call from the "google" people one day. Local area code. Actual human on the line-

"hello i'm so and so, your new google listing representative. Would this be a good time to discuss optimizing your google search results?"

me-"what happened to my last google listing representative?"

her-" what do you mean?"

Me-" my google listing representative that called me fifteen minutes ago from a different number. What happened to him?"

her-nothing

me-"i told him i wasn't interested and to stop calling too." click. Well as close to a click as you can make with a smart phone anyway. I sure miss the satisfaction of slamming the receiver down don't you?


----------



## jennifertemple

PACman said:


> I sure miss the satisfaction of slamming the receiver down don't you?



I knew there was a reason I was keeping these land lines! :vs_smirk:


----------



## Wildbill7145

Significant price increases to BM products in Canada Feb 1.


----------



## Mr Smith

Wildbill7145 said:


> Significant price increases to BM products in Canada Feb 1.


damn! 

I just found out thru a customer that her handyman gets BM Ultra Spec 500 for only $28/gallon. My price as a painting contractor is $32. She even showed me the invoice as proof. It was from the same store where the owner said 20% off was the best he could do for me. That really ticks me off.

BTW does anyone find that Ultra Spec 500 doesn't have the same spread rate as most BM paints? It's their cheapest paint but it doesn't go as far as the others. It's really like getting 3/4 of a gallon in terms of wall sq footage. I don't think their spread rate figures are accurate.

Long story short, if I have to pay more than $32 I won't buy it anymore even though it looks fantastic in a low sheen.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Mr Smith said:


> damn!
> 
> I just found out thru a customer that her handyman gets BM Ultra Spec 500 for only $28/gallon. My price as a painting contractor is $32. She even showed me the invoice as proof. It was from the same store where the owner said 20% off was the best he could do for me. That really ticks me off.
> 
> BTW does anyone find that Ultra Spec 500 doesn't have the same spread rate as most BM paints? It's their cheapest paint but it doesn't go as far as the others. It's really like getting 3/4 of a gallon in terms of wall sq footage. I don't think their spread rate figures are accurate.
> 
> Long story short, if I have to pay more than $32 I won't buy it anymore even though it looks fantastic in a low sheen.



Was that for 1 gallon or a 5gallon price? Ultraspec is ~15% cheaper by 5g bucket than single cans... $32 for a single can is a good price for ultraspec, that's roughly what I give guys off the shelf.



BTW BM does have less expensive paints than ultraspec


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Wildbill7145 said:


> Significant price increases to BM products in Canada Feb 1.



About 6% across all products. 



Cost of raw materials and logistics continue to rise. BM did not have a price increase last year. How many did SW and other manufacturers have last year? (Hint: more than one)


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Mr Smith said:


> damn!
> 
> I just found out thru a customer that her handyman gets BM Ultra Spec 500 for only $28/gallon. My price as a painting contractor is $32. She even showed me the invoice as proof. It was from the same store where the owner said 20% off was the best he could do for me. That really ticks me off.
> 
> BTW does anyone find that Ultra Spec 500 doesn't have the same spread rate as most BM paints? It's their cheapest paint but it doesn't go as far as the others. It's really like getting 3/4 of a gallon in terms of wall sq footage. I don't think their spread rate figures are accurate.
> 
> Long story short, if I have to pay more than $32 I won't buy it anymore even though it looks fantastic in a low sheen.


Your ticked off over $4/gal. ? Don't you pass the cost on to your client anyhow. Just give a cost on labour then paint is extra..The only thing I use ultraspec on are ceilings. Definitely a great low cost paint though..

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

here's a good one. Kinda shows what us store people have to,put up with.

Just get a phone call. Snotty as hell.-"is this the manager?"
Me-"yes, i'm the owner"

"well i thought you should know i was in your store saturday afternoon and your employee was fast asleep at the front counter"

Disclaimer- i was heavily medicated. Prednizole bromfed dm, z-pack

"did you say anything or try to wake me up?"

"no i just stood there for a minute and left"

" well what were you needing?"

"I have some paint i bought from the old P&l dealer and i need to get a quart for touch up" 

"sorry but i am no longer a P&L dealer, you''l have to go to the DIB store in Ash**** to get that." (12 miles away btw. takes 15 minutes to get there)

"i'm not going to drive all the way over there to get a quart of paint! can you order it for me?"

"no i am not a P&L dealer. the best i can do is match it in another brand and it won't touch up." (of course any paint she gets even the same thing isn't going to "touch-up", but that's the P&L dealers headache now not mine)

"i don't understand! You are listed on their website as being a P&L dealer!"

"i have no control over what is on the P&L website i'm afraid"

"you need to call them and have them get their website updated!"

"dropping me as a dealer was their decision not mine, it's not my place to be telling them what to do"

"well i'm going to call P&L corporate and complain!"

wtf?


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> here's a good one. Kinda shows what us store people have to,put up with.
> 
> Just get a phone call. Snotty as hell.-"is this the manager?"
> Me-"yes, i'm the owner"
> 
> "well i thought you should know i was in your store saturday afternoon and your employee was fast asleep at the front counter"
> 
> Disclaimer- i was heavily medicated. Prednizole bromfed dm, z-pack
> 
> "did you say anything or try to wake me up?"
> 
> "no i just stood there for a minute and left"
> 
> " well what were you needing?"
> 
> "I have some paint i bought from the old P&l dealer and i need to get a quart for touch up"
> 
> "sorry but i am no longer a P&L dealer, you''l have to go to the DIB store in Ash**** to get that." (12 miles away btw. takes 15 minutes to get there)
> 
> "i'm not going to drive all the way over there to get a quart of paint! can you order it for me?"
> 
> "no i am not a P&L dealer. the best i can do is match it in another brand and it won't touch up." (of course any paint she gets even the same thing isn't going to "touch-up", but that's the P&L dealers headache now not mine)
> 
> "i don't understand! You are listed on their website as being a P&L dealer!"
> 
> "i have no control over what is on the P&L website i'm afraid"
> 
> "you need to call them and have them get their website updated!"
> 
> "dropping me as a dealer was their decision not mine, it's not my place to be telling them what to do"
> 
> "well i'm going to call P&L corporate and complain!"
> 
> wtf?


I've have a store near me that's listed as a PPG dealer, he sells floor sanders, sandpaper, floor stains, and varnishes etc. He hasn't sold PPG paints of any kind in over 15 years but is still listed as a dealer.:surprise:

So it looks like you'll be getting these calls until you close up shop or die.:surprise:


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> I've have a store near me that's listed as a PPG dealer, he sells floor sanders, sandpaper, floor stains, and varnishes etc. He hasn't sold PPG paints of any kind in over 15 years but is still listed as a dealer.:surprise:
> 
> So it looks like you'll be getting these calls until you close up shop or die.:surprise:


The funny part is, i'm not even open Saturday afternoons. But in the state i was in i could well have been sleeping there until 5-6 o'clock! It took SW 9 years to take my old Duron store off their website. (best place i've ever worked. Duron that is not SW. Including where i work now!)


----------



## PACman

To be 100% honest i'm not completely sure i'm open now! I think i'm at the store....


----------



## PACman

The good news is that i may have convinced a doctor to give me a frickin allergy shot for my seasonal allergies after thirty frickin years of trying. I have nasty seasonal allergies and when they trigger like they did this year the excess mucous turns bacterial and i get nasty infections. I don't get colds, i don't get the flu, i get bacterial infections! I think the urgent care doctor was finally convinced. He told me if my regular doctor didn't want to do it to come back to the urgent care and he would do it. He even gave me his card.


----------



## Brushman4

PAC, at this time of year, what are you allergic to snow and cold?


----------



## finishesbykevyn

I do hate it when people don't update their Google location. That really ticks me off. Like when your looking for a rental car place or the muffler shop and it's actually on the other side of town because they were too lazy to update it.
How do they expect anyone to find them? People are their own worst enemy.

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> PAC, at this time of year, what are you allergic to snow and cold?


winter apparently. I asked the doctor to write me a prescription to send me back to San Diego every winter but he said Obama wouldn't pay for it.


----------



## Painting Practice

Red doesn't hide red.


----------



## RH

I hate that I’ve reached the age that when I see a young lady walking a dog I find myself taking a glance to check out the dog before I do her. :sad:


----------



## Brushman4

RH said:


> I hate that I’ve reached the age that when I see a young lady walking a dog I find myself taking a glance to check out the dog before I do her. :sad:


When I check out a hottie when out with the wife and she elbows me and tells me to stop staring, I always tell her that won't happen till I'm dead!:biggrin:


----------



## chrisn

RH said:


> I hate that I’ve reached the age that when I see a young lady walking a dog I find myself taking a glance to check out the dog before I do her. :sad:


I still check them both:smile:


----------



## Fman

When I was married and saw a hottie, I instructed the wife to say she was my sister if the woman spoke to me.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Fman said:


> When I was married and saw a hottie, I instructed the wife to say she was my sister if the woman spoke to me.


And that's probably why there's the word "was" in that sentence....smh. 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fman

lilpaintchic said:


> And that's probably why there's the word "was" in that sentence....smh.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


To be fair to me, that was for joke purposes. Did have a step-brother who claimed to do that with his ex-wife. Maybe. Maybe not. I took the joke and raised it as my own though after they split up.


----------



## PACman

Every damn time i have to shake a can of SW, the damn can leaks out the frickin' bottom. Every damn time! Doesn't matter if the can is 3 years old or brand frickin' new! If they can't even put money into a f*cking can that won't rust......WTF?


----------



## Woodco

PACman said:


> Every damn time i have to shake a can of SW, the damn can leaks out the frickin' bottom. Every damn time! Doesn't matter if the can is 3 years old or brand frickin' new! If they can't even put money into a f*cking can that won't rust......WTF?


I've never had that happen.


----------



## Brushman4

It's the PACman SW jinx, I'm telling you!


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> It's the PACman SW jinx, I'm telling you!


To have it happen so often that i actually notice it is making me believe that ARE pulling something! The P&L cans are almost as bad. About half of them leak. Honestly the SW corporate cans are the cheapest, thinnest cans they can buy. I know, i bought 10's of thousands of them. Take a label off and if you see ridges running around the can you know it's a cheap ass can. Cans with those ridges are so weak they will crush in a bouncer if you only put one can in. The only ones that will do that. The "liner" inside the SW cans is about 1/3 the thickness of most other cans. They are so big and use so many cans they dictate to the can manufacturers the specifications of the cans they use. If they can save even 1 cent per can it is a big profit for them every year.

I don't blame them for doing it because it makes business sense. It just pisses me off that i have to clean my shaker every damn time i shake one!


----------



## Wildbill7145

PACman said:


> I don't blame them for doing it because it makes business sense. It just pisses me off that i have to clean my shaker every damn time i shake one!



Just out of curiosity, why are you shaking SW cans? I always thought you only dealt with stuff you'd sold from your store?


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why are you shaking SW cans? I always thought you only dealt with stuff you'd sold from your store?


benchmark samples. And color samples for matching. Lots of people use it and want to switch to something decent after they find out how ****ty it is.


----------



## Lightningboy65

...when employees have grossly inefficient technique. I once hired a guy with several years experience painting. He was a good painter but would not move a roller tray/bucket when working. He would just keep walking back to the paint everytime he needed to load his roller. Well eventually he would move it, but not until he got about 15 feet away from it. Kept having to remind him to "put wheels on that tray". Old habits die hard! Just one of many examples of bad form i've seen over the years.


----------



## PACman

i hate when the property maintenance guy comes in and says "where's your sign?". The sign on my marquee is gone! It was either blown away by the wind this past weekend or some one really wanted a Pratt & Lambert logo! Either way it comes right out of my pocket!


----------



## Lightningboy65

PACman said:


> i hate when the property maintenance guy comes in and says "where's your sign?". The sign on my marquee is gone! It was either blown away by the wind this past weekend or some one really wanted a Pratt & Lambert logo! Either way it comes right out of my pocket!


It will probably show up on a future episode of American Pickers!


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> i hate when the property maintenance guy comes in and says "where's your sign?". The sign on my marquee is gone! It was either blown away by the wind this past weekend or some one really wanted a Pratt & Lambert logo! Either way it comes right out of my pocket!


But it looks so good in my man-cave.


----------



## kmp

I hate when the snow is the best it has been in several years and the skiing is reaaaal good and I have to work the rest of the week.


----------



## PACman

Lightningboy65 said:


> It will probably show up on a future episode of American Pickers!


Frank-"so what can you tell me about this pratt & lambert dealer sign you got here?"

Dude-"it just showed up in my yard one morning."

Oh and keep an eye out for it over there in PA. That's the direction the wind was blowing!


----------



## Lightningboy65

Frank: "I see you have a 1930's Dutch Boy White Lead paint can here too. I collect oil cans, that kind of ties in with those. How about $150 for the can and P&L sign".

He's not getting me with that bundle crap! I'm standing firm @ $200!


----------



## PACman

I bet gymschu has my sign!


----------



## PACman

Customer goes to SW over the weekend a few weeks ago, finds the "perfect" color, gets a sample quart made, paints it on her wall, likes it, has me match the SW color chip, buys 4 gallons.......and it doesn't come close to what the SW sample is she painted on her wall. I have her bring the almost empty SW sample quart in.....i bet you can guess the rest. It doesn't match their color chip worth a f*ck! So am i supposed to give her four more gallons to repaint? Wtf? If she had told me she was wanting to match a wet sample i would have had her bring it to me. But she never told me anything about it until after i matched the color chip!


----------



## jennifertemple

@PACman tell her to take it up with SW! She was an idiot! Did she not check the chip to the wall she painted? Also, if she wanted a match to the wall, that is the sample she should have brought in for matching! I loath stupid people!!


----------



## PACman

I hate when....the Volvo chucks up a tie rod in the Menard's parking lot. How embarrassing. Now people will think i actually shop there.


----------



## EveryDay

I think the proper spelling is *loathe* not *loath* when used in sentence of name calling unaware customers.
I wouldn't call her stupid, way too harsh. She was just unaware. 
We all make mistakes especially in areas where we have little or zero expertise, that doesn't mean that we are stupid... 

Loathe vs. Loath: What’s the Difference?
https://writingexplained.org/loathe-vs-loath-difference

Wonder how was that paint issue resolved.
Did she ended up buying more paint from PACman or went to SW.


----------



## jennifertemple

EveryDay said:


> I think the proper spelling is *loathe* not *loath* when used in sentence of name calling unaware customers.
> I wouldn't call her stupid, way too harsh. She was just unaware.
> We all make mistakes especially in areas where we have little or zero expertise, that doesn't mean that we are stupid...
> 
> Loathe vs. Loath: What’s the Difference?
> https://writingexplained.org/loathe-vs-loath-difference
> 
> Wonder how was that paint issue resolved.
> Did she ended up buying more paint from PACman or went to SW.



I'd fix it just to sooth you sensitivity about the use of language around here but as you may or may not know, an edit at this point is impossible. *NOW, GET OFF MY CASE!!*


----------



## RH

The problem with pointing out someone else’s spelling or grammar errors is that you set yourself up to be corrected numerous times the first time you slip up yourself - and you will eventually. Best to just ignore the occasional mistakes that might pop up and certainly have the good grace not to point them out. Just sayin’.


----------



## EveryDay

RH said:


> The problem with pointing out someone else’s spelling or grammar errors is that you set yourself up to be corrected numerous times the first time you slip up yourself - and you will eventually. Best to just ignore the occasional mistakes that might pop up and certainly have the good grace not to point them out. Just sayin’.


Fair point, 
but I actually appreciate when people point out to my mistakes, that way I can learn and improve, and I make sure 
to Thank them for it that they took the time to point it out to me.
Yes, there might be occasional flash of embarrassment but that is quickly reduced by the benefit of the lesson learned.
I guess I'm not very sensitive to critique and don't get ruffled by it.


----------



## PACman

EveryDay said:


> I think the proper spelling is *loathe* not *loath* when used in sentence of name calling unaware customers.
> I wouldn't call her stupid, way too harsh. She was just unaware.
> We all make mistakes especially in areas where we have little or zero expertise, that doesn't mean that we are stupid...
> 
> Loathe vs. Loath: What’s the Difference?
> https://writingexplained.org/loathe-vs-loath-difference
> 
> Wonder how was that paint issue resolved.
> Did she ended up buying more paint from PACman or went to SW.


as it turns out they were doing 2 coats. They had only done the first coat so i was able to adjust the color for the second coat. She had a can of dried SW in the original color so i was able to pull a dry sample off the inside of the lid.


----------



## PACman

"can i get a better price on this paint? I'm going to need a bunch of it!"
Me-"how much do you think you'll need?"

"oh, 5 gallons or so at least."

?????


----------



## RH

So, knock off two cents from each gallon.


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> So, knock off two cents from each gallon.


screw that! I was tempted to pull the old SW trick-"that sale ended yesterday" and then charge her full retail like they do.


----------



## jennifertemple

PACman said:


> "can i get a better price on this paint? I'm going to need a bunch of it!"
> Me-"how much do you think you'll need?"
> 
> "oh, 5 gallons or so at least." ?????



In the book business when the discount people ask about our discount policy as they lay a $5 book on the counter, we tell them:
5% @ $150 & up
15% @ $500 & up
20% @ $1000 & up


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> "can i get a better price on this paint? I'm going to need a bunch of it!"
> Me-"how much do you think you'll need?"
> 
> "oh, 5 gallons or so at least."
> 
> ?????


Back in the day if you bought a fiver, most companies would give you a 5 or 10% discount as opposed to buying 5 aces.


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> Back in the day if you bought a fiver, most companies would give you a 5 or 10% discount as opposed to buying 5 aces.


That was when a 5 gallon bucket cost the paint companies less than a single 1 gallon metal can. Those days are gone, although it is traditional (i guess you could say anyway) that paint bought in a five gallon bucket is a buck or so cheaper than five ones. But that is basically because those retailers are making so much in profit that that $1.00 won't effect them. Not so much for independents like me who struggle to get every dime they can out of the paint they sell. But in any case, 5 gallons doesn't really qualify as a "bunch" of paint to a customer who is supposedly a painting contractor. (I had already given him a contractor discount anyway.)


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> That was when a 5 gallon bucket cost the paint companies less than a single 1 gallon metal can. Those days are gone, although it is traditional (i guess you could say anyway) that paint bought in a five gallon bucket is a buck or so cheaper than five ones. But that is basically because those retailers are making so much in profit that that $1.00 won't effect them. Not so much for independents like me who struggle to get every dime they can out of the paint they sell. But in any case, 5 gallons doesn't really qualify as a "bunch" of paint to a customer who is supposedly a painting contractor. (I had already given him a contractor discount anyway.)


Also, think of the saving for packaging and the labor at the paint store with tinting and shaking!


----------



## PACman

Guy calls in, says he heard i was a deck finishing expert. (which is a good thing i guess?)
wants to know why his deck is peeling so bad. Had the deck built in summer 2016 and proudly tells me he waited until last fall to "paint" it. But now, it's peeling "like crazy!"

So i ask him what he used. Of course he says Deckover. Like we couldn't all see that coming. (he even bought it on clearance and saved a bunch of money!)

AND NOW THE GOOD PART! He says he was told by the "kid" at the HD paint desk to use an oil based primer before using the deckover. (Gets better!)

AND the primer the "kid" suggested was......KILZ! Not just kilz but the original oil based formula! You know, the one for interiors only? The one that barely seals itself?

Now he wants to know how to fix it because he paid $12,00.00 to have it built. So.....

Where do i start.

"did you clean it?"

"i powerwashed the crap out of it!"

"did you use any cleaner?"

"nope."

"how high of a pressure did you use?"

"2500. That's as high as it would go."

"did you stain it pretty quickly?"

As soon as it was dry, a couple of weeks at least."

So I get to tell him it needs to be completely stripped, like ALL of it, an it would probably be easier to sand it off than anything else. One coat of kilz and THREE coats of deckover. To which he says;

" hell i can peel 12 foot strips off! Right down to the wood. But i was hoping there would be something i could just put on top of it to seal it better from the rain and snow"

Normally i can hold myself back with people that don't know what they are doing but i really struggled with this one. 

"if you don't get it completely back to bare wood, and get ALL the previous coating out of the pores of the wood, i have nothing I WILL SELL YOU! You need to call behr."

"I did that. They said the same thing" 


what the f*ck! Where are people getting their advice? Some kid at Home depot or something?


----------



## EveryDay

PACman said:


> Guy calls in, says he heard i was a deck finishing expert. (which is a good thing i guess?)
> wants to know why his deck is peeling so bad. Had the deck built in summer 2016 and proudly tells me he waited until last fall to "paint" it. But now, it's peeling "like crazy!"
> 
> So i ask him what he used. Of course he says Deckover. Like we couldn't all see that coming. (he even bought it on clearance and saved a bunch of money!)
> 
> AND NOW THE GOOD PART! He says he was told by the "kid" at the HD paint desk to use an oil based primer before using the deckover. (Gets better!)
> 
> AND the primer the "kid" suggested was......KILZ! Not just kilz but the original oil based formula! You know, the one for interiors only? The one that barely seals itself?
> 
> Now he wants to know how to fix it because he paid $12,00.00 to have it built. So.....
> 
> Where do i start.
> 
> "did you clean it?"
> 
> "i powerwashed the crap out of it!"
> 
> "did you use any cleaner?"
> 
> "nope."
> 
> "how high of a pressure did you use?"
> 
> "2500. That's as high as it would go."
> 
> "did you stain it pretty quickly?"
> 
> As soon as it was dry, a couple of weeks at least."
> 
> So I get to tell him it needs to be completely stripped, like ALL of it, an it would probably be easier to sand it off than anything else. One coat of kilz and THREE coats of deckover. To which he says;
> 
> " hell i can peel 12 foot strips off! Right down to the wood. But i was hoping there would be something i could just put on top of it to seal it better from the rain and snow"
> 
> Normally i can hold myself back with people that don't know what they are doing but i really struggled with this one.
> 
> "if you don't get it completely back to bare wood, and get ALL the previous coating out of the pores of the wood, i have nothing I WILL SELL YOU! You need to call behr."
> 
> "I did that. They said the same thing"
> 
> 
> what the f*ck! Where are people getting their advice? Some kid at Home depot or something?


LMAO..I wish you would record all your phone conversations and post best of the weirdest of them for us to listen.


----------



## PACman

EveryDay said:


> LMAO..I wish you would record all your phone conversations and post best of the weirdest of them for us to listen.


I do too. Every once in a while you get a zinger like this one.


----------



## PACman

When i shake a brand new can of Marquee interior for twenty minutes and i still can't get the white mud off the bottom of the can? I wonder how many mistints there are from those two minute shakes Home Depot does?


----------



## PACman

"what's you cheapest exterior paint with primer? The stuff i used two years ago is peeling right off already!"


----------



## jennifertemple

PACman said:


> "what's you cheapest exterior paint with primer? The stuff i used two years ago is peeling right off already!"


 Hang it! I thought you knew better!


----------



## jr.sr. painting

I hate when paint sprays off the roller cover. Wtf scufff x? It was absolutely all over the place. The floor was papered so whatever I'm not cleaning it off the new hardwood. At that price it shouldn't be like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

jr.sr. painting said:


> I hate when paint sprays off the roller cover. Wtf scufff x? It was absolutely all over the place. The floor was papered so whatever I'm not cleaning it off the new hardwood. At that price it shouldn't be like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what roller were you using?


----------



## Rbriggs82

PACman said:


> what roller were you using?


Guarantee that's the problem. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

Rbriggs82 said:


> Guarantee that's the problem.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


It is most of the time. That's why i asked. Or rolling to fast.


----------



## jr.sr. painting

It was a marathon 1/2". That's what I figured was the problem but it was Friday just after lunch I had no desire to go to the store to get a different one. I carry plenty of covers but didn't have any of the 1/2 pro dooz's
I usually use


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82

jr.sr. painting said:


> It was a marathon 1/2". That's what I figured was the problem but it was Friday just after lunch I had no desire to go to the store to get a different one. I carry plenty of covers but didn't have any of the 1/2 pro dooz's
> I usually use
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that was the problem, those marathons make it rain. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jennifertemple

I hate stripping windows with muntin bars!


----------



## Wildbill7145

First day of the year up on extension ladders all day was yesterday. You really find out which muscle groups you don't use that often the next morning.


----------



## SemiproJohn

jennifertemple said:


> I hate stripping windows with muntin bars!



Not only that, I hate painting windows with muntin bars. LOL


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> First day of the year up on extension ladders all day was yesterday. You really find out which muscle groups you don't use that often the next morning.


Do you wear shoes with steel shanks in them when on extensions all day?


----------



## SemiproJohn

Wildbill7145 said:


> First day of the year up on extension ladders all day was yesterday. You really find out which muscle groups you don't use that often the next morning.



I just finished an exterior repaint of a house that had gables on all four sides. It would have been easier to reach the peaks with an extension ladder, but I don't like leaning the ladder on the freshly painted siding no matter how I cover the tops of the ladder (I did two coats), so I used my eight footer, but had to stand on the step below the top of the ladder, and hold onto the edge of the roof with one hand while painting with the other. Quite the balancing act. I never really feel the physical toll until I get out of my truck on the ride home. Then, it kicks in and I feel my age.


----------



## Wildbill7145

RH said:


> Do you wear shoes with steel shanks in them when on extensions all day?



Yep. It was an interior ceiling in an open concept entrance way some drywallers retextured with California knockdown because of some cracks. They were supposed to leave me scaffolding to work off of. I walked in to find a few haphazardly placed 2X12 planks. Ended up using my Werner fiberglass 20' which is pretty heavy to swing around all day over handrails, etc. Then I got to roll the thing out from the ground with an 8/16' extension pole. Amazing how heavy those things get over the course of the day rolling out 3 coats.


And today I'm chopping firewood. I'm gonna be a mess tomorrow morning.


----------



## Brushman4

SemiproJohn said:


> Not only that, I hate painting windows with muntin bars. LOL


I love me some muntins, yum yum.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yep. It was an interior ceiling in an open concept entrance way some drywallers retextured with California knockdown because of some cracks. They were supposed to leave me scaffolding to work off of. I walked in to find a few haphazardly placed 2X12 planks. Ended up using my Werner fiberglass 20' which is pretty heavy to swing around all day over handrails, etc. Then I got to roll the thing out from the ground with an 8/16' extension pole. Amazing how heavy those things get over the course of the day rolling out 3 coats.
> 
> 
> And today I'm chopping firewood. I'm gonna be a mess tomorrow morning.


Just completed a large interior with high vaulted ceilings. I hired a young guy with a strong back, shoulders, and neck to do em’ while I concentrated on prep and walls.

Then yesterday I turn around and help my son and his business partner plant 12,600 hemp seeds. Not hard work but slow and steady all day. I definitely feel it in my lower back today. I will eventually wise up - maybe.


----------



## RH

I hate when a customer is all hot to trot to have me paint during a specific time frame (spring break) when they will be gone on a ten day trip to Japan. Works for me too of course. But I don’t want to hear that after the work is done and I’ve submitted my bill, that they have “crunched the numbers” and just can pay me right now. Maybe they should go “sharpen their pencils” while they are at it - then stick them you know where.


----------



## Wildbill7145

RH said:


> I hate when a customer is all hot to trot to have me paint during a specific time frame (spring break) when they will be gone on a ten day trip to Japan. Works for me too of course. But I don’t want to hear that after the work is done and I’ve submitted my bill, that they have “crunched the numbers” and just can pay me right now. Maybe they should go “sharpen their pencils” while they are at it - then stick them you know where.



I assume you meant they're saying they can't pay you right now? They could afford a trip to Japan! Go to the bank and get a damn loan and give me my damn money. Someone elses money problems should never ever be my problem.


If it's a week or something that's not a huge deal, but I'd certainly remember that the next time they call. Obviously in commercial or dealing with GCs you're expecting to wait possibly for quite a while, but residential repaints I want my money the day the jobs done.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> I assume you meant they're saying they can't pay you right now? They could afford a trip to Japan! Go to the bank and get a damn loan and give me my damn money. Someone elses money problems should never ever be my problem.
> 
> 
> If it's a week or something that's not a huge deal, but I'd certainly remember that the next time they call. Obviously in commercial or dealing with GCs you're expecting to wait possibly for quite a while, but residential repaints I want my money the day the jobs done.


Yep. Payment required at completion of the job is in my contract as well - which I have for this project.

I billed them when the job was done and didn’t hear anything for two weeks. So I send my typical “If you have any questions about the statement or work, please let me know.” Translation: pay your bill dammit!

Another week goes by and I get, “I haven’t even opened your bill yet. I suppose you’d like to get paid. LOL.” I just loved the LOL part.

I responded in the affirmative, two more weeks go by, then get the message about them not being able to pay me. Supposedly they will be able to do so _next_ week but it will still be over a month since I originally billed them. 

Grrrr...


----------



## jennifertemple

Brushman4 said:


> I love me some muntins, yum yum.


Sorry, I seem to be missing the joke...:icon_confused:


----------



## RH

jennifertemple said:


> Sorry, I seem to be missing the joke...:icon_confused:


Muntins, mutton.


----------



## Brushman4

jennifertemple said:


> Sorry, I seem to be missing the joke...:icon_confused:


It's not really a joke, I like painting trim with lots of lights.


----------



## PACman

jennifertemple said:


> I hate stripping windows with muntin bars!


Maybe try stripping them with stripper instead next time.


----------



## Woodco

I hate wooden windows PERIOD. Luckily, I almost never have to deal with them.


----------



## jennifertemple

PACman said:


> Maybe try stripping them with stripper instead next time.



WTF! What on earth do you think I did?! Peel Away, all the way, still a BI!CH!


----------



## Fman

I like muntins. You ain't seen nuthin til you're down on a muntin and you're sure to be a changing your ways!


----------



## CApainter

jennifertemple said:


> WTF! What on earth do you think I did?! Peel Away, all the way, still a BI!CH!


He thought you were using muntins to strip with.


----------



## jennifertemple

:vs_smirk:I am beginning to think nobody on this thread knows the anatomy of a window OR it's always about food.


----------



## Fman

jennifertemple said:


> :vs_smirk:I am beginning to think nobody on this thread knows the anatomy of a window OR it's always about food.


Yes.


----------



## jennifertemple

*Painting Glazing Putty*

Could I use BIN to paint over glazing putty or does it absolutely need to be oil. I have plenty of BIN on hand but no oil primer, what do ya all say?


----------



## PACman

jennifertemple said:


> :vs_smirk:I am beginning to think nobody on this thread knows the anatomy of a window OR it's always about food.


I know what a muntin is. I just thought it was silly to use them to strip windows.


----------



## PACman

jennifertemple said:


> Could I use BIN to paint over glazing putty or does it absolutely need to be oil. I have plenty of BIN on hand but no oil primer, what do ya all say?


earl. The bin will crack


----------



## jennifertemple

PACman said:


> I know what a muntin is. I just thought it was silly to use them to strip windows.


It's the muntins that are being stripped, silly.


----------



## CApainter

jennifertemple said:


> Could I use BIN to paint over glazing putty or does it absolutely need to be oil. I have plenty of BIN on hand but no oil primer, what do ya all say?


*From Dap 33 Glazing Data Sheet *

DAP® ‘33’® Glazing must be painted after it has skinned over and attained a firm set. Firm set is typically demonstrated when a light finger touch to the surface does not leave a fingerprint. Firm set may occur in as little as 7 days after application, but more likely 2-3 weeks after application.

*Painting must be done only after firm set is achieved.*
*When painting, use only (i) a high quality exterior-grade oil-based paint, or (ii) prime with a high quality oil-based primer and topcoat with a high quality exterior-grade acrylic-latex paint finish.*

The paint line must overlap onto the face portion of the glass, as well as the bedding area where the sash and glass meet.


----------



## jennifertemple

CApainter said:


> *From Dap 33 Glazing Data Sheet *
> *Painting must be done only after firm set is achieved.*
> *When painting, use only (i) a high quality exterior-grade oil-based paint, or (ii) prime with a high quality oil-based primer and topcoat with a high quality exterior-grade acrylic-latex paint finish.*



Yes! I read that, too. Just was wondering if there was a cheaters permit. Apparently, not!


----------



## CApainter

jennifertemple said:


> Yes! I read that, too. Just was wondering if there was a cheaters permit. Apparently, not!


 
Painters make up their own concoctions and applications all the time. No one would blame you.


----------



## jennifertemple

CApainter said:


> Painters make up their own concoctions and applications all the time. No one would blame you.



I'D BLAME ME! (If I created a failure.:sad


----------



## Gwarel

Weekend office paint job, worked Friday after hours to get a jump, started early worked hard all Saturday to get finished and have Sunday off. 10 hours later we're almost there, can't get one door handle on. Is it just me or do they keep making them cheaper and more difficult to install? 15 minutes later it's on, probably not correctly but the hell with it, it will close and latch. Now if I can get the bubbles out of the hot patch I'll be good to go...........


----------



## Brushman4

jennifertemple said:


> :vs_smirk:I am beginning to think nobody on this thread knows the anatomy of a window OR it's always about food.


RH, mentioned mutton, not me? When I said yum, yum I meant that when I got a job to paint a bunch of them, it made me happy!


----------



## jennifertemple

Brushman4 said:


> RH, mentioned mutton, not me? When I said yum, yum I meant that when I got a job to paint a bunch of them, it made me happy!



You like painting muntin bars! That is amazing! I find them a PITA, especially 400 3-inchers!


----------



## Fman

A priest, a rabbi and a painter walked into a muntin bar...


----------



## Brushman4

jennifertemple said:


> You like painting muntin bars! That is amazing! I find them a PITA, especially 400 3-inchers!


400 that's all? I would eat them for breakfast!


----------



## jennifertemple

*Fyi*

In Canada, as outlined in the new regulations, paint manufacturers have until September 2012 to sell through any remaining stock of non-compliant oil-based coatings. In fact, many major paint manufacturers have already done so and no longer have any stock of oil-based coatings for residential use. We can still get a couple of oil primers but no other oil based products can be purchased in Canada.


----------



## Wildbill7145

jennifertemple said:


> In Canada, as outlined in the new regulations, paint manufacturers have until September 2012 to sell through any remaining stock of non-compliant oil-based coatings. In fact, many major paint manufacturers have already done so and no longer have any stock of oil-based coatings for residential use. We can still get a couple of oil primers but no other oil based products can be purchased in Canada.



Yep, almost all of it went on the liquidation shelves a handful of years ago. Some of it's come back and gone again. Strangely home hardware here still sells interior Collection series in oil. Not sure how that's making it around the regulations, but it's certainly not old stock.


----------



## Brushman4

jennifertemple said:


> In Canada, as outlined in the new regulations, paint manufacturers have until September 2012 to sell through any remaining stock of non-compliant oil-based coatings. In fact, many major paint manufacturers have already done so and no longer have any stock of oil-based coatings for residential use. We can still get a couple of oil primers but no other oil based products can be purchased in Canada.


Honey, all I can say is you should have stocked up while you could have if you did we might be saying look at jennifertemple, she has the Canadian oil- based paint market under her thumb!


----------



## CApainter

brushman4 said:


> honey, all i can say is you should have stocked up while you could have if you did we might be saying look at jennifertemple, she has the canadian oil- based paint market under her thumb!




omg!...


----------



## jennifertemple

@Brushman4 "Honey, all I can say is you should have stocked up while you could have if you did we might be saying look at jennifertemple, she has the Canadian oil- based paint market under her thumb!"

Right! and be prepared to have a showdown with the Feds. No Thank You!


----------



## CApainter

jennifertemple said:


> @*Brushman4* "Honey, all I can say is you should have stocked up while you could have if you did we might be saying look at jennifertemple, she has the Canadian oil- based paint market under her thumb!"
> 
> Right! and be prepared to have a showdown with the Feds. No Thank You!



Brushman's bringing back "Honey" lol! What's next, "Broad"? What happened to sensitivity?


----------



## PACman

I hate when i have to jack up my car, take off the tire, and remove most of the inner fender to change out a battery. And that is on my Chrysler, not my Volvo.


----------



## Brushman4

CApainter said:


> Brushman's bringing back "Honey" lol! What's next, "Broad"? What happened to sensitivity?


Well, it's better than sugar!


----------



## Brushman4

PACman said:


> I hate when i have to jack up my car, take off the tire, and remove most of the inner fender to change out a battery. And that is on my Chrysler, not my Volvo.


There are many cars that are a nightmare to work on https://jalopnik.com/the-ten-hardest-cars-to-work-on-1578975283

I was reading an auto blog and one of the posters swears that the reason some cars were so difficult was that the engineers who designed them had daughters who were knocked up by mechanics, and this was their way of getting back at the grease monkeys.


----------



## CApainter

Brushman4 said:


> Well, it's better than sugar! The Archies - Sugar, Sugar (Original 1969 Music Video) - YouTube


Then there's Sweetie, Darling, and my favorite, Doll Face.


----------



## SemiproJohn

CApainter said:


> Then there's Sweetie, Darling, and my favorite, Doll Face.



All I need is to imagine Humphrey Bogart talking about Dames and the picture is complete.


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> Well, it's better than sugar! The Archies - Sugar, Sugar (Original 1969 Music Video) - YouTube


My band in High school did a punk version of this song for our talent show. Lasted about 30 seconds before we got kicked off stage. Ah the late 70's. What a time to be in high school.


----------



## Brushman4

CApainter said:


> Then there's Sweetie, Darling, and my favorite, Doll Face.


Oh ya, well check out these descriptive terms for women over the last 1000 years! https://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/w...-describe-women-over-the-last-millennium.html


----------



## CApainter

Brushman4 said:


> Oh ya, well check out these descriptive terms for women over the last 1000 years! https://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/w...-describe-women-over-the-last-millennium.html



I'm afraid to open it. 


I prefer staying true to my conservatism and refer to the female gender as Baby.


----------



## edfence

Haha - I needed this today. Thanks!


----------



## RH

All I know is never refer to Cricket as “tootsie”. Don’t ask for details.


:devil3:


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> All I know is never refer to Cricket as “tootsie”. Don’t ask for details.
> 
> 
> :devil3:


Did she not give you your bacon ration?


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> Did she not give you your bacon ration?



No, thankfully she wasn’t THAT mad. :wink:


----------



## PACman

customer tells me-"Farrow and Ball is by far the best paint you can buy! All the interior decorators online say so!"

And i say-"Try reading what the painters online say about it"

Information is only worthwhile when you get ALL the information. I've heard way too many stories of 5-6 coat paint jobs to fall for the high end marketing crap they put online. Like my dad always said, you can crap on a paper plate and if you charge enough for it someone will buy it.


----------



## PACman

Decorinas that think they can paint.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when you need a break from the heat of exteriors on a Saturday morning so you go to the local nursing home to paint a small apartment only to find that the last tenant had the heat cranked up to the max and the one window that opens only does so about 2". Place has basically been a heat box for the last few days. No AC in the rooms either. Dammit.


----------



## kmp

Sounds like my mom's house . She is 97 and is always cold.


----------



## PPD

CApainter said:


> Then there's Sweetie, Darling, and my favorite, Doll Face.




Ugh, doll face...that’ll get u some deathly side eye from me.


----------



## Redux

I hate it when an HO backs into my truck and I can’t get my tailgate open, having to climb up and over the tailgate, squeezing through the cap opening (I’m no little guy). I hate it when the same exact thing happens “!AGAIN!” on the opposite side just after getting it repaired the first time..the repair shop banging me $2700 each time...insurance covering the repairs. The bumper is about as strong as a tin can, all you need to do is tap it, and it pushes the equally as weak lower rear corner section of the bed behind the tailgate so it won’t open...


----------



## Lightningboy65

I once had a HO lean a wheelbarrow against the passenger side tire of a two month old F 150. I had no idea it was there, hopped in the truck, and took off. The rear tire caught the front of barrow, spun it around, and the barrow handle made a perfect 180* arc indentation around the wheel well. The HO asked "your insurance will cover it, right"...well, yeah. But I always felt, in actuality, HIS insurance should have paid for it. But painting his new house was a $40,000 job, so I just handed it into my insurance. And they paid. It was about $2,500.00 to fix.


----------



## Lightningboy65

Alchemy Redux said:


> The bumper is about as strong as a tin can, all you need to do is tap it, and it pushes the equally as weak lower rear corner section of the bed behind the tailgate so it won’t open...


Makes you long for the good old days(pre 1990) when you could run into a telephone pole going 20 mph and have no visible damage....at least to the bumper. The pole may have had a little damage!:smile:


----------



## Redux

Lightningboy65 said:


> Makes you long for the good old days(pre 1990) when you could run into a telephone pole going 20 mph and have no visible damage....at least to the bumper. The pole may have had a little damage!:smile:


The HO was driving a Porsche Cayenne without so much as a scuff or abrasion on her vehicle..she was probably rolling 1 mph when her car “touched” my bumper. They certainly don’t make them like they used to..what’s the sense of even having a bumper...it’s like a piece of tinsel just for decoration.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Several years ago over the course of about 6 months I had several customers back into my van. After the first time, I'd try and strategically place it where it would be highly unlikely for someone to hit it but they always found a way.


Thankfully it's service life was near it's end anyway.


----------



## Redux

Wildbill7145 said:


> Several years ago over the course of about 6 months I had several customers back into my van. After the first time, I'd try and strategically place it where it would be highly unlikely for someone to hit it but they always found a way.
> 
> 
> Thankfully it's service life was near it's end anyway.


I think my service life is approaching its end, never mind the truck’s!


----------



## PACman

Volvo station wagons. Like a tank! I've been rear ended twice at around 15-20 mph and not so much as a dent. Some woman almost took the front bumper off her Honda running into my rear bumper. Not a scratch.


----------



## Wildbill7145

We had a little Honda civic hatchback that my wife loved so much it broke her heart when we eventually had to give it up. I'm pretty sure everyone in town took a turn at hitting that poor little thing. On it's last day it looked like someone had put it through the crusher and changed their minds 2/3 of the way.


----------



## RH

Lightningboy65 said:


> I once had a HO lean a wheelbarrow against the passenger side tire of a two month old F 150. I had no idea it was there, hopped in the truck, and took off. The rear tire caught the front of barrow, spun it around, and the barrow handle made a perfect 180* arc indentation around the wheel well. The HO asked "your insurance will cover it, right"...well, yeah. But I always felt, in actuality, HIS insurance should have paid for it. But painting his new house was a $40,000 job, so I just handed it into my insurance. And they paid. It was about $2,500.00 to fix.


But the newer F150s are made out of "military" grade aluminum. Whatever the hell that is.


----------



## Lightningboy65

RH said:


> But the newer F150s are made out of "military" grade aluminum. Whatever the hell that is.


That was a 2004. The wheelbarrow probably would have torn the aluminum bed to pieces!:surprise:


----------



## Mr Smith

Wildbill7145 said:


> Several years ago over the course of about 6 months I had several customers back into my van. After the first time, I'd try and strategically place it where it would be highly unlikely for someone to hit it but they always found a way.
> 
> 
> Thankfully it's service life was near it's end anyway.


An employee parked her vehicle on a super narrow street and I was parked in the driveway. I rammed into her vehicle backing out as it was in my blindspot. All the cars on the street were parked in garages in this retirement community and none on the street. I was really p****d off because there was no way I could back out of the driveway without hitting here car. The street was so narrow that you would almost hit the curb on the other side of the street when backing out of a driveway.


----------



## Woodco

That sucks. Was it your employee?

A couple months ago, I was gonna flip a uturn (uey? ewe-y? how do you type that) and there were several people walking their dogs on the street, and I went too far to the right apparently, and the top of my ladder rack got caught in a basketball net and I took the whole basketball hoop with me for about ten feet. Of course, two of the dog walkers were the owners of said hoop. I was on my second day wallpapering a bathroom in the house across the street, which had a major several month long remodel, so these people already hated my clients due to the construction...

I got out of my van and saw these people and said "I dont know how the hell I did that..." and the husband scowled and said "Yeah.... Me neither..." :vs_laugh:

Luckily, all I had to do, was go buy them some new bags of sand to weigh the hoop down with. I apologized profusely to my client, who drove up right after we got the hoop dislodged from my ladder rack, and moved back in place. He was like "Man, they already hate my guts. Dont sweat it too much." Not a good way to start a day...


----------



## Lightningboy65

Woodco said:


> That sucks. Was it your employee?
> 
> A couple months ago, I was gonna flip a uturn (uey? ewe-y? how do you type that)


It's huey, same as the name spelling. And don't be too impressed with my knowledge, I had to Google it. Now we both know!

When my kids were young we had one of those portable hoops. I managed to run into it at least 3 times a year!:biggrin:


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when the sky gets so dark that the street lights come on late morning. Big shelf clouds come rolling in off the lake and all hell breaks loose with brutal thunder and lightning. Thankfully I witnessed this after looking at radarscope pro and packing up my ladders from the dry confines of my van.


Early start to the weekend on the brighter side of things I guess.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when the sky gets so dark that the street lights come on late morning. Big shelf clouds come rolling in off the lake and all hell breaks loose with brutal thunder and lightning. Thankfully I witnessed this after looking at radarscope pro and packing up my ladders from the dry confines of my van.
> 
> 
> Early start to the weekend on the brighter side of things I guess.


Is it 95F with 80% humidity there? No? I'd count my blessings if i were there! If it were to storm here i swear i'd be running around in my parking lot butt nekid!


----------



## Wildbill7145

PACman said:


> Is it 95F with 80% humidity there? No? I'd count my blessings if i were there! If it were to storm here i swear i'd be running around in my parking lot butt nekid!



Currently 86%, 78F but that's supposed to be rising throughout the day. Now that we've had a torrential down pour and that's all burning off I expect the humidity to sky rocket shortly. Humidex currently at 95F.


----------



## kmp

Which is why I don't currently live or ever want to live in a high humidity area.91 with 14% humidity here now.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> Is it 95F with 80% humidity there? No? I'd count my blessings if i were there! If it were to storm here i swear i'd be running around in my parking lot butt nekid!



Ooooh, so *now* we know truth “behind” why you and SW parted ways. :vs_whistle:



:devil3:


----------



## RH

And for what it’s worth, currently 78 degrees and 26% humidity here, plus a nice gentle breeze to go with it. But it is supposed to jump up to a blistering 82 degrees on Sunday.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Last day of this heat wave and it's going up to just over 90F by lunchtime and the humidity is already at 90% this morning.


Just to let you guys know, Canadians have a thing about talking weather. We love it and it's usually thrown in just about every conversation doesn't matter what time of year it is. Whine about the heat, snow, rain, wind, everything. Eh.


----------



## Lightningboy65

To paraphrase Will Rogers, "Everybody's always talking about the weather, but nobody does a damned thing about it". Been the same here. 97* here yesterday, high humidity (as always in PA summers). That's one of those days I'd start early as possible (4:00am if possible) and quit at noon, if not being fortunate enough to be working in AC.

Another of old Will's great tidbits :

"When I die, I want to go like my grandfather did - calm and in my sleep. Not panicked and screaming, like the passengers in his car ".:biggrin:


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> Ooooh, so *now* we know truth “behind” why you and SW parted ways. :vs_whistle:
> 
> 
> 
> :devil3:


i quit SW though. Because they wouldn't let me run around the parking lot nekid of course!


----------



## PACman

RH said:


> And for what it’s worth, currently 78 degrees and 26% humidity here, plus a nice gentle breeze to go with it. But it is supposed to jump up to a blistering 82 degrees on Sunday.


yeah but you have to many hippies.


----------



## PACman

Last couple of days i haven't been able to figure out why the A/C at the store hasn't been working right. Found out this morning that i've been turning the thermostat the wrong way!


----------



## SemiproJohn

I feel for you Northerners having to deal with this heat wave. It's worse up in your areas than down here in Florida at the moment, which is unusual. My sympathy only extends so far though, as I have been dealing with the heat all my life. And as I get older, it does get harder to work in the heat. I love interior work now.


----------



## KooLayed369

Yes, I do feel bad for people who arent used to this type of weather. Just like I have a jacket on when its 60 degrees out, you get used to what youre in. And 90+ degree temps and 90%+ humidity is a daily thing here in Texas from May through September usually. Id still rather be hot than cold tho!


----------



## Redux

I was running an exterior #3 base Aura low luster color yesterday with 90 degree temps in direct sunlight the entire day, the humidity dropping from 90% to 75%, but jumping back up to 95% with the afternoon sea breeze. I had to fabricate sunscreens with 2x framing lumber, stapling Tyvek to it as to not exceed the product’s surface temp limits..not to mention my temperature limits as well. Before fabricating the sun screens I took a wet towel placing it on the siding, and I could literally see a cloud of water vapor coming off the wet towel...the surface being so hot you could have fried an egg on it. The sun screens worked out beautifully though...didn’t need extended either.


----------



## Wildbill7145

It's official, we just hit 95F. I just drove to get a propane tank refilled and the back of the cover on my phone blew up like a balloon while sitting on the passenger seat.


I hate when your AC doesn't work in your van and your mechanic is booked for a month and you can't take a day off when he's open anyway because you're busy.


----------



## RH

PACman said:


> yeah but you have to many hippies.


Yeah, but many of them are beginning to “tie dye” off.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> It's official, we just hit 95F. I just drove to get a propane tank refilled and the back of the cover on my phone blew up like a balloon while sitting on the passenger seat.
> 
> 
> I hate when your AC doesn't work in your van and your mechanic is booked for a month and you can't take a day off when he's open anyway because you're busy.


Yow!

We have some good friends who permanently moved to Florida this past winter. Most of us remaining thought they were idiots, but he had to be someplace where it is sunny. Well, they are now in Indiana for a prolonged visit with their son and his family so they are in a sort of a “frying pan into the fire” situation, literally. Meanwhile, we are having a gorgeous summer here, at least so far. 

We all still think they are idiots.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

RH said:


> Yow!
> 
> We have some good friends who permanently moved to Florida this past winter. Most of us remaining thought they were idiots, but he had to be someplace where it is sunny. Well, they are now in Indiana for a prolonged visit with their son and his family so they are in a sort of a “frying pan into the fire” situation, literally. Meanwhile, we are having a gorgeous summer here, at least so far.
> 
> We all still think they are idiots.


My parents use to live in St. Petersburg Florida and we would visit a lot in the summer due to my wife being a teacher and the cost of travel during school vacation weeks. And, we just returned from a week long vacation to Savannah Georgia. I am not sure how anyone can handle that heat all the time. Florida was always hot, and in Savannah the heat index hovered around 100 every day we were there.

The heat followed me north. This past Wednesday we quite work early due to incoming storms. But even without the rain I may have stopped early due to the heat. I was having a really hard time dealing with it and we were working in the shade and drinking lots of water.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82

Having lived in the northeast and moved to Charleston SC seven years ago I have some perspective. The summers are hot but you climatise and get used to it after a year or two. The rest of the year is fantastic, I love the fall winter and spring here the weather is perfect. I'd never move up north again and deal with the gray gloomy weather and snow, I gladly trade three hot months for a nice 9.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

Rbriggs82 said:


> Having lived in the northeast and moved to Charleston SC seven years ago I have some perspective. The summers are hot but you climatise and get used to it after a year or two. The rest of the year is fantastic, I love the fall winter and spring here the weather is perfect. I'd never move up north again and deal with the gray gloomy weather and snow, I gladly trade three hot months for a nice 9.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


No, I can see being in those areas for part of the year, easily. But our springs, summers, and falls are pretty darned nice here too. We just sort of thought they might get a place for the winter there then return here for the bulk of the rest of the year with a good deal of travel mixed in. But, he was determined to be there most of the time regardless so... their choice to make, and they made it.


----------



## kmp

I never get used to humidity. I lived in southern AZ. for 14 years and when the monsoons start in july it is anything but a dry heat. I wanted it to stay warm till the end of sept. then cool down and start the monsoon. We moved back north just for the cold. Can't ski on rocks.


----------



## PACman

Now our whole town is flooded! I haven't seen it rain so hard for so long since i left Oklahoma. At least it cooled down! And i put on my swim trunks to lay in it since it was daylight. And lightening like crazy. Don't want to get struck butt nekid now.


----------



## Lightningboy65

Funny how your proclivity toward nekidness seemed to subside when you left SW...Frued would have been very interested in this.:biggrin:


----------



## PACman

Lightningboy65 said:


> Funny how your proclivity toward nekidness seemed to subside when you left SW...Frued would have been very interested in this.:biggrin:


do you think working for uncle sherwin might have suppressed some latent proclivity towards laying in the rain nekid? Or was it just the whiskey?


----------



## Lightningboy65

PACman said:


> do you think working for uncle sherwin might have suppressed some latent proclivity towards laying in the rain nekid? Or was it just the whiskey?


IDK, but I love the new avatar...looks a little like my old friend Bluto! If you hung out with him, that could explain a lot!


----------



## PACman

Lightningboy65 said:


> IDK, but I love the new avatar...looks a little like my old friend Bluto! If you hung out with him, that could explain a lot!


His name is Jake. Met him in avatar prison. Not going back there no way!


----------



## Lightningboy65

PACman said:


> His name is Jake. Met him in avatar prison. Not going back there no way!


His brother Elwood briefly worked for me in the late 70's.  I had to let him go....he kept showing up to work in an old cop car. Not good for my company image!:biggrin:

"We got a half pack of cigarettes, a full tank of gas, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses".

"Hit it".


----------



## PACman

I hate when DIY'ers post questions on PT because the paint company they bought from can't service their own product! If they can't answer your question then why the hell do you buy from them?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

I hate when a cabinetshop expects me to spend an entire day to match a *pint *of stain when they never buy any products from me! Sorry but you get a gallon plus my time.


----------



## PACman

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I hate when a cabinetshop expects me to spend an entire day to match a *pint *of stain when they never buy any products from me! Sorry but you get a gallon plus my time.


That's why i refuse to do stain matches UNTIL the customer is buying from me! One of the biggest painting contractors in Columbus used to do that crap to us! He'd have us match 3-4 quarts of stain a week and never bought anything else from us! Yet he bought thousands of gallons from SW every month. When he switched the spec on a big dryfall job from us (PPG) to SW so he could save .17 cents a gallon our sales rep called him and told him we weren't matching stains for him anymore and if he had a problem with it to get SW to do them. He had us do them all because SW couldn't do stain matches! Some big a55 balls if you ask me.

Ever since then i refuse to do what every other paint store that sells a thousand times more paint than i do won't do! If they aren't buying a significant amount from me than no way in hell am i going to give away that much labor to sell them something i lose money on to begin with. Go get f*cking Minwax!


----------



## PACman

The WORST was the painter that would bring my store deck stain matches 2-3 times a week, have us do a gallon to match, and then have another store call us later in the morning to order 6-7 or more gallons of that formula! Because THAT store couldn't match colors right or fast enough! Now THAT was some serious BULL%HIT! That manager and i "had words" as you might say. Actually I "had words", he pretty much stood there with his mouth open and listened i guess you might say.


----------



## Lightningboy65

PACman said:


> He had us do them all because SW couldn't do stain matches! Some big a55 balls if you ask me.


I've never found a SW store that could match stain. I know neither of the 2 in my immediate area can. Local BM dealer is excellent at it. They've even matched caulk and tinted glazing compound for me. Now tinting glazing compound....they got to love ya to do that. Like kneading dough, all by hand. What a mess!!!


----------



## Brushman4

Lightningboy65 said:


> I've never found a SW store that could match stain. I know neither of the 2 in my immediate area can. Local BM dealer is excellent at it. They've even matched caulk and tinted glazing compound for me. Now tinting glazing compound....they got to love ya to do that. Like kneading dough, all by hand. What a mess!!!


I've done the tinting of putty to match stains and it seems like no matter how you try to keep your hands clean it never f-in works, I've used a piece of plastic, surgical gloves, and still managed to get some on my hands.:vs_mad:


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when people you don't know show up at your house at 9pm unannounced when you're just coming in from walking your dog before going to bed to ask you about painting their house. Especially when they say "We did all the lower stuff ourselves, we just need you to do the high stuff."


Get the F off my lawn.


Seriously? It's 9pm! This is my house. Why are you here? Ever hear of a phone? Call me in the morning. It's 5:40am right now, maybe I should start calling him or better yet show up at his front door and start pounding on it.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Lightningboy65 said:


> PACman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had us do them all because SW couldn't do stain matches! Some big a55 balls if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never found a SW store that could match stain. I know neither of the 2 in my immediate area can. Local BM dealer is excellent at it. They've even matched caulk and tinted glazing compound for me. Now tinting glazing compound....they got to love ya to do that. Like kneading dough, all by hand. What a mess!!!
Click to expand...

Matching caulk and other clear products is rather easy if your matching to a solid color.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when people you don't know show up at your house at 9pm unannounced when you're just coming in from walking your dog before going to bed to ask you about painting their house. Especially when they say "We did all the lower stuff ourselves, we just need you to do the high stuff."
> 
> 
> Get the F off my lawn.
> 
> 
> Seriously? It's 9pm! This is my house. Why are you here? Ever hear of a phone? Call me in the morning. It's 5:40am right now, maybe I should start calling him or better yet show up at his front door and start pounding on it.


The customers that want you to only paint the stuff they cannot teach drive me nuts. I had a customer ask me to give them a price for one half of one side of their house. I politley told them that it was not worth the effort.

I have ever had anyone come to my house at 9pm. Couple calls from a guy at 7am. Bit early if you ask me. He annoyed me a lot, and I did not get the job. Most likely a good thing.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

It's not the first time it's happened but it's definitely the latest. I was chatting with my neighbor when the guy showed up. He said "that guy thinks he's doing you a favor like you're desperate for work " lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when I get home from work, hang out on the back deck with my dogs and all I can hear are the incessant cries of the multiple children next door in my neighbour's pool screaming "Mommy look! Mommy look! Mommy look!". Makes me want to break their hearts by yelling "you're not doing anything special!" But I won't, I'll just sit here and grimace like the Grinch who stole Christmas with my heart that's 2X too small. Thankfully soon it will be too cold for them to be in the swimming pool and school will have begun.



I probably did it when I was a kid and for that I am guilty. However, I am now a grumpy old intolerant curmudgeon. Maybe if I had kids I'd be more understanding or tolerant. I don't and thusly am not.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I get home from work, hang out on the back deck with my dogs and all I can hear are the incessant cries of the multiple children next door in my neighbour's pool screaming "Mommy look! Mommy look! Mommy look!". Makes me want to break their hearts by yelling "you're not doing anything special!" But I won't, I'll just sit here and grimace like the Grinch who stole Christmas with my heart that's 2X too small. Thankfully soon it will be too cold for them to be in the swimming pool and school will have begun.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably did it when I was a kid and for that I am guilty. However, I am now a grumpy old intolerant curmudgeon. Maybe if I had kids I'd be more understanding or tolerant. I don't and thusly am not.


You just need to go over and spend some quality time teaching them the game of, “Fetch the lump of pig iron from the bottom of the pool.” Quietness is usually guaranteed - eventually.:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Wildbill7145

Hardboard or masonite siding. Installed on a cottage less than 30' from the Eastern shore of Lake Huron. Left unpainted since the late 80's. Surprisingly two sides of the building are in really great shape. The other two, not so great.


Read up a bit on this type of siding. It has quite a history... In the courts.


----------



## PPD

RH said:


> Getting stuck behind someone going the speed limit when I'm late for a bid.




So SO painful! Or goin 50-60 in the freakin fast lane...talk about road rage.


----------



## PPD

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I get home from work, hang out on the back deck with my dogs and all I can hear are the incessant cries of the multiple children next door in my neighbour's pool screaming "Mommy look! Mommy look! Mommy look!". Makes me want to break their hearts by yelling "you're not doing anything special!" But I won't, I'll just sit here and grimace like the Grinch who stole Christmas with my heart that's 2X too small. Thankfully soon it will be too cold for them to be in the swimming pool and school will have begun.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably did it when I was a kid and for that I am guilty. However, I am now a grumpy old intolerant curmudgeon. Maybe if I had kids I'd be more understanding or tolerant. I don't and thusly am not.




I feel ya. I can do ya one better tho...the pool next door is our vacation rental! 

So not only do I get to listen to kids screams echo across the valley below but I also cringe as I listen to our expensive pool floats n toys being mistreated, drug around on the stone decking, n used as battle toys. 

Stupidly bought frontages “worlds best pool floats” when we started. They are indeed the best pool floats (for that kinda money they better be!) but they’ve been so mistreated the vinyl coating has peeled away in chunks n now look horrid.

Every once in awhile I get the extra scare when I only hear the screaming tone of a parents voice before I realize whats going on or kids that just like to scream like their dieing...and my stomach drops thinkin “oh god, someone died in the pool”....its so fun I tell ya!


----------



## CApainter

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when I get home from work, hang out on the back deck with my dogs and all I can hear are the incessant cries of the multiple children next door in my neighbour's pool screaming "Mommy look! Mommy look! Mommy look!". Makes me want to break their hearts by yelling "you're not doing anything special!" But I won't, I'll just sit here and grimace like the Grinch who stole Christmas with my heart that's 2X too small. Thankfully soon it will be too cold for them to be in the swimming pool and school will have begun.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably did it when I was a kid and for that I am guilty. However, I am now a grumpy old intolerant curmudgeon. Maybe if I had kids I'd be more understanding or tolerant. I don't and thusly am not.



I think I've got you beat. 
I have a neighbor whose also a self employed gardener that thinks everyone is obligated to hear his stupid gas powered leaf blower every day! He's an effin menace! If I wasn't as tolerant as I am, it would be war.


----------



## PPD

CApainter said:


> I think I've got you beat.
> I have a neighbor whose also a self employed gardener that thinks everyone is obligated to hear his stupid gas powered leaf blower every day! He's an effin menace! If I wasn't as tolerant as I am, it would be war.




Dido...must be a california thing. Theres not a day that goes by that I don’t listen to a leaf blower...until u mentioned it I didn’t realize that I don’t even notice them anymore!


----------



## jennifertemple

I can beat all those! I have a neighbor that pops all the heads off my most brilliant flowers and not satisfied to take the blooms, she also picks off the unopened buds! I'd have her busted but she is a few bricks short of a load and I have a great tolerance for the mentally ill. Still, every time she does it, it puts me in a fit. (I work hard on my front garden and it is very popular with my other neighbors and local photographers.


----------



## Brushman4

CApainter said:


> I think I've got you beat.
> I have a neighbor whose also a self employed gardener that thinks everyone is obligated to hear his stupid gas powered leaf blower every day! He's an effin menace! If I wasn't as tolerant as I am, it would be war.


In some of the hoity-toity suburbs around here, leaf blowers are banned from being used.
https://www.gogreenwilmette.org/why-is-there-a-leaf-blower-ban-in-wilmette-from-may-15th-sept-15th/

https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-xpm-1999-07-29-9907290276-story.html


----------



## juanvaldez

A bug lands on a freshly finished project


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82

juanvaldez said:


> A bug lands on a freshly finished project
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're in love bug mating season and they're everywhere! Thankfully I'm on interiors for a while, it's hard to just walk in the door without a couple flying in after you. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sayn3ver

That's some bull ish there. Both articles make no mention of or cite that there is no restriction on lawnmowers. I'd take the muffler off mine and start it at the earliest I could legally and just let it run all Saturday if I found out my neighbor was involved in passing that non sense. 




Brushman4 said:


> CApainter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've got you beat.
> I have a neighbor whose also a self employed gardener that thinks everyone is obligated to hear his stupid gas powered leaf blower every day! He's an effin menace! If I wasn't as tolerant as I am, it would be war.
> 
> 
> 
> In some of the hoity-toity suburbs around here, leaf blowers are banned from being used.
> https://www.gogreenwilmette.org/why-is-there-a-leaf-blower-ban-in-wilmette-from-may-15th-sept-15th/
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-xpm-1999-07-29-9907290276-story.html
Click to expand...


----------



## Brushman4

sayn3ver said:


> That's some bull ish there. Both articles make no mention of or cite that there is no restriction on lawnmowers. I'd take the muffler off mine and start it at the earliest I could legally and just let it run all Saturday if I found out my neighbor was involved in passing that non sense.


You might think it's BS, but when the people with money talk bull $hit takes a walk!


----------



## PACman

I can't send pm's because I had to re-register! Anyhow gymschu, I'm going to be at the Rogers Flea market today 9/13 and for the next few Fridays. I didn't bring any chimes today though.


----------



## PACman

Chinex dammit!


----------



## CApainter

sayn3ver said:


> That's some bull ish there. Both articles make no mention of or cite that there is no restriction on lawnmowers. I'd take the muffler off mine and start it at the earliest I could legally and just let it run all Saturday if I found out my neighbor was involved in passing that non sense.


Leaf blowers are not only a noise nuisance, they are a health hazard. It should be illegal to blow dirt and debris and who knows what into a neighbor's space. Which these effin A-hole gardeners do all the time without a care in the world.

And as long as there are no laws against using them, I guarantee you, the rest of the neighbors will absolutely hate those that do. That's what makes them malicious effin menaces.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when on Thursday you get a call saying the big job you were supposed to start on Monday won't be ready for another week because the drywallers took a few days off to do nothing, then decided to go start another job before finishing this one.


Thus putting this job on a direct collision course with two other jobs that were already colliding in terms of scheduling.


----------



## Brushman4

Theoriginalpacman said:


> Chinex dammit!


Is Chinex dammit a new line of brushes?


----------



## Brushman4

Theoriginalpacman said:


> I can't send pm's because I had to re-register! Anyhow gymschu, I'm going to be at the Rogers Flea market today 9/13 and for the next few Fridays. I didn't bring any chimes today though.


PAC, you get out of the paint business and into selling chimes? What's next incence and patchouli?


----------



## PACman

I gotta do something with this stuff since ppg and California paints put me out of business!


----------



## Wildbill7145

Theoriginalpacman said:


> I gotta do something with this stuff since ppg and California paints put me out of business!



When you gonna get your old account on here going again? Cricket said she sent you a pm.


----------



## PACman

When I loose part of my electric and every computer in the store and the a.c. keeps shutting off and on. I asked the guy next door if he was having problems and he asked me if I had paid my electric bill. I said "I'm current"! Get it?


----------



## Fman

Theoriginalpacman said:


> When I loose part of my electric and every computer in the store and the a.c. keeps shutting off and on. I asked the guy next door if he was having problems and he asked me if I had paid my electric bill. I said "I'm current"! Get it?


But, if it's off and on, you're NOT current. If you get my flow...


----------



## Lightningboy65

Fman said:


> But, if it's off and on, you're NOT current. If you get my flow...


That would make him alternately current. RIP Teslalain:

Stay positive!:biggrin:


----------



## Brushman4

Lightningboy65 said:


> That would make him alternately current. RIP Teslalain:
> 
> Stay positive!:biggrin:


Did you ever hear about the Neutron who walked into the bar and ordered a drink? The bartender told him no charge!:surprise:


----------



## PACman

Brushman4 said:


> Lightningboy65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would make him alternately current. RIP Tesla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay positive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever hear about the Neutron who walked into the bar and ordered a drink? The bartender told him no charge!
Click to expand...

And he answered "are you positive?".


----------



## PACman

You would think if a painter has "used nothin' but Sherman Williams" for over 30 years he could at least get their f#cking name right.


----------



## Lightningboy65

Oh give me an Ohm
Where the paint salesman roam
And the painters and hangers all play
Where seldom is heard
A discouraging word
And Pacman(the original) has power all day

*In your best Gene Autry voice


----------



## Lightningboy65

Theoriginalpacman said:


> You would think if a painter has "used nothin' but Sherman Williams" for over 30 years he could at least get their f#cking name right.


His portrayal of George Jefferson was awesome....crack me up!


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when you unload 20 gallons of paint from your van. Haul it all up to the front door of the building you start on Monday only to find out that the drywallers changed the code on the lock box because they couldn't remember the old one and now they're gone.


Haul all the paint back to the van again.... and hunt someone down who can open this damn thing. On a weekend.


----------



## CApainter

Did you try 1234?


----------



## Wildbill7145

CApainter said:


> Did you try 1234?



Yup. 0420 as well. Along with every other simple to remember combo I could think of.


----------



## Fman

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yup. 0420 as well. Along with every other simple to remember combo I could think of.


Those are tricky mudders...


----------



## sayn3ver

"his mudda was a mudda" Seinfeld. 




Fman said:


> Wildbill7145 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. 0420 as well. Along with every other simple to remember combo I could think of.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are tricky mudders...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lightningboy65

sayn3ver said:


> "his mudda was a mudda" Seinfeld.


Originally Abbott and Costello. Seinfeld was givin' props!:glasses:


----------



## sayn3ver

https://youtu.be/9L3KU5eiEBo


----------



## Fman

sayn3ver said:


> "his mudda was a mudda" Seinfeld.


Oh, brudda!


----------



## Brushman4

Hello Mudda, hello, hello Fadder,


----------



## Redux

I hate it when waiting 6 months for an exterior siding pack with only a few weeks of good weather left for exterior painting, the original construction deadline for the installations being this past April. The HO initiated the siding replacement request with the architect and builder December of last year.

I hate it when the material finally arrives, spending 3 weeks bench prepping and priming it only to discover that the the board widths were incorrect, the t&g siding material being one inch wider than the existing siding that was to be replaced, all having to go back to the mill to be resized.

I hate it when getting the resized material back, re-prepping and priming it for the 2nd time, only to discover that the profile was incorrect. The material was supposed to have a nickel gap offset milled into the shoulder above the tongues, having to be re-milled yet a second time. 

Being confident that three time’s a charm and nothing more could possibly go wrong, I hate it when the dimensions and profiles are finally correct, everything being re-prepped and re-primed for the “3rd” time, turning the material over to the builder for installation. I received a phone call from the builder telling me that the siding installations are complete on two elevations and that I can proceed with site finishing. Upon going to the job site to start the finishing, I looked at the installations in sheer and utter disbelief..the siding was installed “BACKWARDS”! The nickel gap was installed on the back side, the non-prepared back side facing out, which was riddled with chatter, snipe, and planer tear-out. They had completed the installations on 1/2 the house, the material being true mahogany, now having to be torn off and tossed in a dumpster. 

I hate it when a GC’s PM doesn’t own up to his mistake for a botched installation, placing the blame on me for not noticing “his crew” installing the siding backwards. Mind you I am not the GC, not the homeowner’s rep, not the site supervisor, didn’t source the material, didn’t provide the drawings, wasn’t responsible for receiving the material and checking it against the drawings ..not being on site all but 2hrs during the installation, tending to my own work elsewhere. They did not follow the architectural drawings which were spelled out to a T. Anyone short of an inexperienced laborer would have been able to notice the front of the board from the back..

I pretty much lost it when getting tag teamed by the builder’s PM and site supervisor at a project meeting, warning them beforehand not to even go there with the blame-game, the two not heeding my warning. When tag teamed by the PM & site supervisor, they initiated the conversation in meeting by saying , “We find it hard to believe that you didn’t notice the material going up backwards and not saying anything about it until the house was 1/2 complete...” 

I lost it right then and there, suddenly developing a Clint Eastwood squint and eye twitch combined with an uncontrollable bout of Turrets Syndrome with every 4 letter word spewing from my mouth, the two doing a quick about-face and double-timing it, placing themselves within a safe distance from me, sensing my anger & rage over the accusation.

As a result of all this, I ended the 33 year business relationship, the builder being my first client-builder since the first year out in business. I remain golden with the HO and designers, working for the HO directly. The HO paid me for all the wasted time and materials, the builder eating the cost for having to remediate to botched installation.

Isn’t there a “retirement in sight” thread here @ PT..thinking I’m almost there..not due to physical pain or ailments, but the more so often emotional pain experienced as a business owner in the painting & finishing trades.


----------



## Brushman4

Alchemy Redux said:


> I hate it when waiting 6 months for an exterior siding pack with only a few weeks of good weather left for exterior painting, the original construction deadline for the installations being this past April. The HO initiated the siding replacement request with the architect and builder December of last year.
> 
> I hate it when the material finally arrives, spending 3 weeks bench prepping and priming it only to discover that the the board widths were incorrect, the t&g siding material being one inch wider than the existing siding that was to be replaced, all having to go back to the mill to be resized.
> 
> I hate it when getting the resized material back, re-prepping and priming it for the 2nd time, only to discover that the profile was incorrect. The material was supposed to have a nickel gap offset milled into the shoulder above the tongues, having to be re-milled yet a second time.
> 
> Being confident that three time’s a charm and nothing more could possibly go wrong, I hate it when the dimensions and profiles are finally correct, everything being re-prepped and re-primed for the “3rd” time, turning the material over to the builder for installation. I received a phone call from the builder telling me that the siding installations are complete on two elevations and that I can proceed with site finishing. Upon going to the job site to start the finishing, I looked at the installations in sheer and utter disbelief..the siding was installed “BACKWARDS”! The nickel gap was installed on the back side, the non-prepared back side facing out, which was riddled with chatter, snipe, and planer tear-out. They had completed the installations on 1/2 the house, the material being true mahogany, now having to be torn off and tossed in a dumpster.
> 
> I hate it when a GC’s PM doesn’t own up to his mistake for a botched installation, placing the blame on me for not noticing “his crew” installing the siding backwards. Mind you I am not the GC, not the homeowner’s rep, not the site supervisor, didn’t source the material, didn’t provide the drawings, wasn’t responsible for receiving the material and checking it against the drawings ..not being on site all but 2hrs during the installation, tending to my own work elsewhere. They did not follow the architectural drawings which were spelled out to a T. Anyone short of an inexperienced laborer would have been able to notice the front of the board from the back..
> 
> I pretty much lost it when getting tag teamed by the builder’s PM and site supervisor at a project meeting, warning them beforehand not to even go there with the blame-game, the two not heeding my warning. When tag teamed by the PM & site supervisor, they initiated the conversation in meeting by saying , “We find it hard to believe that you didn’t notice the material going up backwards and not saying anything about it until the house was 1/2 complete...”
> 
> I lost it right then and there, suddenly developing a Clint Eastwood squint and eye twitch combined with an uncontrollable bout of Turrets Syndrome with every 4 letter word spewing from my mouth, the two doing a quick about-face and double-timing it, placing themselves within a safe distance from me, sensing my anger & rage over the accusation.
> 
> As a result of all this, I ended the 33 year business relationship, the builder being my first client-builder since the first year out in business. I remain golden with the HO and designers, working for the HO directly. The HO paid me for all the wasted time and materials, the builder eating the cost for having to remediate to botched installation.
> 
> Isn’t there a “retirement in sight” thread here @ PT..thinking I’m almost there..not due to physical pain or ailments, but the more so often emotional pain experienced as a business owner in the painting & finishing trades.


I was at my Uncles wake on Thursday evening and was talking to one of his son's, my cousin Glen who is a Super for a large GC, well he was but not anymore. He just retired at 61 and said he couldn't hack dealing with the architects and engineers of today. He would be on a job or looking at a print and find something that wasn't going to work out. He would call the architect and tell them what he found, they would confirm he was right and then proceed to ask him what he thought would be the solution. He said this stuff was happening more and more and he got tired of telling them, so you now want me to do your job, I've got a high school diploma, you've got a college or masters degree, you figure it out.


----------



## CApainter

Wow! What a fiasco Alchemy! 

I completely get your anger. It seems like whatever I do at work to keep things running smooth, somehow, fingers are pointed at me when something goes wrong. For example;

I was recently charged with coordinating a Package AC unit lift onto a roof of a process plant. Pretty simple lift. I had a meeting with the AC installer and crane operator a week before the project. I also communicated the scope of work to operations along with safety protocols and the window of time we were allowed to operate in the area.

The day of the lift I meet everyone and we start rolling. I go to retrieve some safety rails that I wasn't able to install due to a case of severe sciatica I've been dealing with. I'm gone for less than fifteen minutes before returning to the job site where I find the crane positioned in the wrong area blocking all accesses we hadn't intended to block, and nearly 300 gallons of a spilled liquid product that was being moved to make room for the crane. Meanwhile, the installer is whining about having to install the safety rails and I'm standing there staring at the chaotic scene like WTF! 

We ultimately had to cancel the lift, and at the incident briefing I got blamed for poor planning. Again, WTF! It's not the first time I had to tell my supervisor if I needed to pull up a chair at every project and have 100% eyes on the contractors. Ridiculous!


----------



## Wildbill7145

This is why I hate new construction. Three different jobs going at once and it was all going to work out perfectly.


"Hi Bill. The drywallers are pushing the finish date back a week."


"Hi Bill. The carpenters are done a week early. When can you get here?"


"Hi Bill. The drywallers are down a few guys and will be a week late."


It was all going to be perfect. I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## jennifertemple

:vs_mad:

I hate it when I go to do a quote, give an EXCELLENT PRICE to strip ancient wall paper, repair the really bad walls held up by the wall paper in many places and then paint the whole business. Then the HO calls to say a Handyman already working on the site gets the job and I suspect, based on my quote! He was in the room NOT WORKING while I explained what needed to be done to make the walls paint ready and priced the job.The worst of it is, he can't paint. He gave me a tour of the work he'd done next door where he failed miserably to do a nice cut into either the ceilings or baseboards; paint sloped onto both! Good luck to them BUT why the Heck call me out before asking the crumb on site for a quote OR why did Mr. Handy not suggest doing the job himself before letting them call me out? If he gave them a better price he just crazy! If he quoted the same price I know he's not up to the job. I loath time wasters! The good thing is they will never get what they will be paying for.
:vs_smirk:He should have given THEM a tour of the paint work next door!


----------



## Brushman4

Wildbill7145 said:


> This is why I hate new construction. Three different jobs going at once and it was all going to work out perfectly.
> 
> 
> "Hi Bill. The drywallers are pushing the finish date back a week."
> 
> 
> "Hi Bill. The carpenters are done a week early. When can you get here?"
> 
> 
> "Hi Bill. The drywallers are down a few guys and will be a week late."
> 
> 
> It was all going to be perfect. I knew it was too good to be true.


That's the whole problem with painting, you're late on the job because the other trades are behind yet they want you to finish it on the original date. Painters are the last ones on the job, but they want you to be the first ones off!


----------



## Lightningboy65

jennifertemple said:


> :vs_mad:
> 
> Good luck to them BUT why the Heck call me out before asking the crumb on site for a quote OR why did Mr. Handy not suggest doing the job


Good chance the handyman said "get a quote, and I'll beat it by X %(probably 10 - 20%). Because of course he would have no idea what it would cost. It sounds like the HO will get what they deserve...a handyman paint job. 

If anyone can do a paint job worse than a homeowner , it's a "handyman".


----------



## Lightningboy65

Brushman4 said:


> That's the whole problem with painting, you're late on the job because the other trades are behind yet they want you to finish it on the original date. Painters are the last ones on the job, but they want you to be the first ones off!


Yeah, I've help HOs move furniture into their new homes more than once! Smiling on the outside, feeling like this>>>:vs_mad:


----------



## Redux

jennifertemple said:


> :vs_mad:
> 
> I hate it when I go to do a quote, give an EXCELLENT PRICE to strip ancient wall paper, repair the really bad walls held up by the wall paper in many places and then paint the whole business. Then the HO calls to say a Handyman already working on the site gets the job and I suspect, based on my quote! He was in the room NOT WORKING while I explained what needed to be done to make the walls paint ready and priced the job.The worst of it is, he can't paint. He gave me a tour of the work he'd done next door where he failed miserably to do a nice cut into either the ceilings or baseboards; paint sloped onto both! Good luck to them BUT why the Heck call me out before asking the crumb on site for a quote OR why did Mr. Handy not suggest doing the job himself before letting them call me out? If he gave them a better price he just crazy! If he quoted the same price I know he's not up to the job. I loath time wasters! The good thing is they will never get what they will be paying for.
> :vs_smirk:He should have given THEM a tour of the paint work next door!


I had one of my client’s caretakers/handy persons wanting me to refinish an exterior privacy shutter as a sample for the HO to approve along with pricing out the job which included 60 privacy shutters plus an additional 60 sliding door screens. I included a pic of what the shutters look like.

While I was on site preparing the sample shutter the caretaker/handy person stood by me, watching each procedure, asking questions while taking notes. He provided the notes along with the product information as well as my estimate to his painter, having him do the job based on my procedures. 

There were $350K in mahogany shutters and screens to be finished. The caretaker’s painters utilized the detached garage to store and finish all the units.

What happened next you can read about in the following link:

http://www.27east.com/mobile/articl...rtment-Extinguishes-Garage-Fire-In-Sagaponack

What goes around, comes around...the cost of the repairs to the burnt out structure including the shutter and screen replacement ended up tipping $900K. I think I posted this at an earlier thread on spontaneous combustion, the painters had left their linseed oil soaked rags all bunched up in a plastic bag, the rags spontaneously igniting hrs after they left for the day.


----------



## jennifertemple

Alchemy Redux said:


> There were $350K in mahogany shutters and screens to be finished. The caretaker’s painters utilized the detached garage to store and finish all the units.
> 
> What goes around, comes around...the cost of the repairs to the burnt out structure including the shutter and screen replacement ended up tipping $900K. I think I posted this at an earlier thread on spontaneous combustion, the painters had left their linseed oil soaked rags all bunched up in a plastic bag, the rags spontaneously igniting hrs after they left for the day.


 Must have been really hard for you to feel any sympathy, I know it would be for me. I am glad no one was injured! I do remember you posting about this previously but there was more preamble this time. I just loath creeps that try to ride our coat tails.

Tomorrow I need to call my supplier to insure they do not purchase materials in my name. I have a deal with my paint shop that any client I'm working for can purchase under my account and get my contractors discount, I don't trust these people to not lie about who is doing the work. So I will call and tell them this client that they recommended me to is not entitled to the discount.


----------



## Brushman4

jennifertemple said:


> Must have been really hard for you to feel any sympathy, I know it would be for me. I am glad no one was injured! I do remember you posting about this previously but there was more preamble this time. I just loath creeps that try to ride our coat tails.
> 
> Tomorrow I need to call my supplier to insure they do not purchase materials in my name. I have a deal with my paint shop that any client I'm working for can purchase under my account and get my contractors discount, I don't trust these people to not lie about who is doing the work. So I will call and tell them this client that they recommended me to is not entitled to the discount.


This goes back to a thread where you and others said, I give my customers my invoice for materials and never mark them up.

Why would you EVER, give clients carte blanche to order materials in your name?

I can't overstate this enough, never charge for materials at your cost, always have a markup, this is a business not a frickin charity!:surprise:


----------



## Lightningboy65

I very seldom itemized materials. I rarely worked time and materials. I always included everything in the proposal....The price proposed for the work proposed is what the customer paid. With the increased risk comes increased profit, as long as the job is bid properly.

We had a purchase order system, and without a purchase order, nobody could charge on our accounts. Very easy and effective system to implement.


----------



## jennifertemple

Brushman4 said:


> This goes back to a thread where you and others said, I give my customers my invoice for materials and never mark them up.
> 
> Why would you EVER, give clients carte blanche to order materials in your name?
> 
> I can't overstate this enough, never charge for materials at your cost, always have a markup, this is a business not a frickin charity!:surprise:


It is a publicity thing that costs me nothing! I charge for sundries in my contract price but do not try to sell paint. Also, if I were profiting on material it would really complicate my tax issues. I am only to happy to avoid a deeper relationship with the CRA!! I charge for my work and that's plenty good enough for me. Also, they do not order in my name as such, they order on my discount, just as though I had sent in a worker to pick up material and its specific to the job address.


----------



## PACman

Alchemy Redux said:


> jennifertemple said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when I go to do a quote, give an EXCELLENT PRICE to strip ancient wall paper, repair the really bad walls held up by the wall paper in many places and then paint the whole business. Then the HO calls to say a Handyman already working on the site gets the job and I suspect, based on my quote! He was in the room NOT WORKING while I explained what needed to be done to make the walls paint ready and priced the job.The worst of it is, he can't paint. He gave me a tour of the work he'd done next door where he failed miserably to do a nice cut into either the ceilings or baseboards; paint sloped onto both! Good luck to them BUT why the Heck call me out before asking the crumb on site for a quote OR why did Mr. Handy not suggest doing the job himself before letting them call me out? If he gave them a better price he just crazy! If he quoted the same price I know he's not up to the job. I loath time wasters! The good thing is they will never get what they will be paying for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should have given THEM a tour of the paint work next door!
> 
> 
> 
> I had one of my client’s caretakers/handy persons wanting me to refinish an exterior privacy shutter as a sample for the HO to approve along with pricing out the job which included 60 privacy shutters plus an additional 60 sliding door screens. I included a pic of what the shutters look like.
> 
> While I was on site preparing the sample shutter the caretaker/handy person stood by me, watching each procedure, asking questions while taking notes. He provided the notes along with the product information as well as my estimate to his painter, having him do the job based on my procedures.
> 
> There were $350K in mahogany shutters and screens to be finished. The caretaker’s painters utilized the detached garage to store and finish all the units.
> 
> What happened next you can read about in the following link:
> 
> http://www.27east.com/mobile/articl...rtment-Extinguishes-Garage-Fire-In-Sagaponack
> 
> What goes around, comes around...the cost of the repairs to the burnt out structure including the shutter and screen replacement ended up tipping $900K. I think I posted this at an earlier thread on spontaneous combustion, the painters had left their linseed oil soaked rags all bunched up in a plastic bag, the rags spontaneously igniting hrs after they left for the day.
Click to expand...

Yeah you posted this a few years ago. I remember laughing my arse off about it.


----------



## PACman

i hate when after years of some Chinese company selling regular masking tape made with blue paper for cheap as hell , diy,ers won't pay the price for the real stuff anymore. And act like you are gouging them even when you are selling it at your cost.


----------



## PACman

When I tell people I know how to adjust stains to show more or less grain definition, and they ask me how. That is proprietary information! Just pay me to make the goddamn stain!


----------



## Lightningboy65

Theoriginalpacman said:


> i hate when after years of some Chinese company selling regular masking tape made with blue paper for cheap as hell , diy,ers won't pay the price for the real stuff anymore. And act like you are gouging them even when you are selling it at your cost.


My family was in retail for 50 years(1935-85)...the seed/garden center business to be exact. I remember in the early 80s seeing a box of Miracle Gro
at Kmart for $3.89. We sold it for $5.99. When I stopped in the store and mentioned this to my grandfather, he said "Well that's about a dollar cheaper than I can buy it for". He actually started to buy his Miracle Grow at Kmart!

Since the rise of the big stores and their buying power in the 70's, retail continues to head towards being impossible for the little guy. Service and product knowledge are at the bottom of the consumer's list...Price drives everything.:sad:


----------



## jennifertemple

Theoriginalpacman said:


> Yeah you posted this a few years ago. I remember laughing my arse off about it.


My paint supplier LOVES!! it and sends a lot of referrals my way so I get my monies worth! You can not buy that kind of advertising.:wink:So laugh away, I'm OK!


----------



## PACman

Lightningboy65 said:


> Theoriginalpacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hate when after years of some Chinese company selling regular masking tape made with blue paper for cheap as hell , diy,ers won't pay the price for the real stuff anymore. And act like you are gouging them even when you are selling it at your cost.
> 
> 
> 
> My family was in retail for 50 years(1935-85)...the seed/garden center business to be exact. I remember in the early 80s seeing a box of Miracle Gro
> at Kmart for $3.89. We sold it for $5.99. When I stopped in the store and mentioned this to my grandfather, he said "Well that's about a dollar cheaper than I can buy it for". He actually started to buy his Miracle Grow at Kmart!
> 
> Since the rise of the big stores and their buying power in the 70's, retail continues to head towards being impossible for the little guy. Service and product knowledge are at the bottom of the consumer's list...Price drives everything.
Click to expand...

Well not exactly my point. They're selling regular masking tape and people don't have a clue that blue tape is actually any different because of it.


----------



## celicaxx

Alchemy Redux said:


> I hate it when waiting 6 months for an exterior siding pack with only a few weeks of good weather left for exterior painting, the original construction deadline for the installations being this past April. The HO initiated the siding replacement request with the architect and builder December of last year.
> 
> I hate it when the material finally arrives, spending 3 weeks bench prepping and priming it only to discover that the the board widths were incorrect, the t&g siding material being one inch wider than the existing siding that was to be replaced, all having to go back to the mill to be resized.
> 
> I hate it when getting the resized material back, re-prepping and priming it for the 2nd time, only to discover that the profile was incorrect. The material was supposed to have a nickel gap offset milled into the shoulder above the tongues, having to be re-milled yet a second time.
> 
> Being confident that three time’s a charm and nothing more could possibly go wrong, I hate it when the dimensions and profiles are finally correct, everything being re-prepped and re-primed for the “3rd” time, turning the material over to the builder for installation. I received a phone call from the builder telling me that the siding installations are complete on two elevations and that I can proceed with site finishing. Upon going to the job site to start the finishing, I looked at the installations in sheer and utter disbelief..the siding was installed “BACKWARDS”! The nickel gap was installed on the back side, the non-prepared back side facing out, which was riddled with chatter, snipe, and planer tear-out. They had completed the installations on 1/2 the house, the material being true mahogany, now having to be torn off and tossed in a dumpster.
> 
> I hate it when a GC’s PM doesn’t own up to his mistake for a botched installation, placing the blame on me for not noticing “his crew” installing the siding backwards. Mind you I am not the GC, not the homeowner’s rep, not the site supervisor, didn’t source the material, didn’t provide the drawings, wasn’t responsible for receiving the material and checking it against the drawings ..not being on site all but 2hrs during the installation, tending to my own work elsewhere. They did not follow the architectural drawings which were spelled out to a T. Anyone short of an inexperienced laborer would have been able to notice the front of the board from the back..
> 
> I pretty much lost it when getting tag teamed by the builder’s PM and site supervisor at a project meeting, warning them beforehand not to even go there with the blame-game, the two not heeding my warning. When tag teamed by the PM & site supervisor, they initiated the conversation in meeting by saying , “We find it hard to believe that you didn’t notice the material going up backwards and not saying anything about it until the house was 1/2 complete...”
> 
> I lost it right then and there, suddenly developing a Clint Eastwood squint and eye twitch combined with an uncontrollable bout of Turrets Syndrome with every 4 letter word spewing from my mouth, the two doing a quick about-face and double-timing it, placing themselves within a safe distance from me, sensing my anger & rage over the accusation.
> 
> As a result of all this, I ended the 33 year business relationship, the builder being my first client-builder since the first year out in business. I remain golden with the HO and designers, working for the HO directly. The HO paid me for all the wasted time and materials, the builder eating the cost for having to remediate to botched installation.
> 
> Isn’t there a “retirement in sight” thread here @ PT..thinking I’m almost there..not due to physical pain or ailments, but the more so often emotional pain experienced as a business owner in the painting & finishing trades.


I painted a tilesetter's house. He did a lot of commercial work. He told me "The painters and the tilers get all the credit for how a place looks." But, you also get all the blame, too. 

Both are pretty stressful fields, as you're there at the end of production, and your job, whether you want it or not, is to fix/deal with everyone else's mistakes. If baseboards are 1/4" away from the wall, it's on you to fix it and not the carpenters. With tilers it's even more drastic, bad concrete finishers leaving way out of level dippy floors. He told me when he estimated a large retail store full of shelves/etc he found out in the center of the store the floor dipped down about a whole foot and he had to fill it, but only saw it after the stuff was out. 

Being at the end of production, both painters and tilers, again, more blame, but also the least money, as everyone's tapped out after spending their money on cabinets, HVAC, etc, etc and they're running over time and over budget and want you to do it as cheap and as fast as possible.


----------



## Brushman4

celicaxx said:


> I painted a tilesetter's house. He did a lot of commercial work. He told me "The painters and the tilers get all the credit for how a place looks." But, you also get all the blame, too.
> 
> Both are pretty stressful fields, as you're there at the end of production, and your job, whether you want it or not, is to fix/deal with everyone else's mistakes. If baseboards are 1/4" away from the wall, it's on you to fix it and not the carpenters. With tilers it's even more drastic, bad concrete finishers leaving way out of level dippy floors. He told me when he estimated a large retail store full of shelves/etc he found out in the center of the store the floor dipped down about a whole foot and he had to fill it, but only saw it after the stuff was out.
> 
> Being at the end of production, both painters and tilers, again, more blame, but also the least money, as everyone's tapped out after spending their money on cabinets, HVAC, etc, etc and they're running over time and over budget and want you to do it as cheap and as fast as possible.


That's it in a nutshell, were left to fix every other trades mistakes for no extra charge and do it all fast.


----------



## Wildbill7145

How many times can drywallers push back your scheduled start date before you start going berserk on them? I've had two jobs already this month where they pushed things back by weeks and still left the worst finishing job I've ever seen. Next job was supposed to start a week and a half ago, then Thursday and now Monday. Customer feels horrible, but he's scared if he says anything they'll walk and hand him the bill knowing he won't be able to find anyone else because they're all booked!


----------



## Redux

Wildbill7145 said:


> How many times can drywallers push back your scheduled start date before you start going berserk on them? I've had two jobs already this month where they pushed things back by weeks and still left the worst finishing job I've ever seen. Next job was supposed to start a week and a half ago, then Thursday and now Monday. Customer feels horrible, but he's scared if he says anything they'll walk and hand him the bill knowing he won't be able to find anyone else because they're all booked!


During the last recession I had entered into a time is of the essence contract for a 4 month interior, the builder requiring me to enter into a performance agreement, the agreement outlining the sequence of finishing as well as avg daily crew size. The agreement also stated that the drywall was to be delivered level 5 paint ready on Jan 15th with the completion date not to exceed May 15th otherwise I would be financially penalized for non-completion.

The start up date got bumped to Feb 15th due to the drywallers, then again to March 15th, then once again to April 15th. On April 15th the drywallers still weren’t remotely close to delivering the house paint ready. On April 15th the builder decided it was best to let the client take possession of the unfinished summer house, getting the construction done just to obtain the C of O and get us in there after Labor Day. 

Not having a back-up plan I had to furlough 6 of my 8 employees, everyone collecting unemployment for 8 months, my employees not being able to find work due to the recession.

When arriving after Labor Day, the builder refused to arrange for a moving company to remove the contents of what was now a fully furnished house, my company having to do the floors as well. I was told to just deal with it. We had relocated the furnishings and contents 4 times before finally threatening to walk. 

What a nightmare it was for me and my crew. Two of my workers defaulted on their mortgages, one resulting in a short sale, and the other eventually ending up in foreclosure, not being able to play catch up for 8 months missed mortgage payments. 

Some builders really s...k at managing their subs and finish schedules, not taking into account how their often gross mismanagement affects the livelihoods of others.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Wow. I guess I'll stop complaining because that story kind of puts mine to shame. It just starts to drive you crazy after a while. It just sucks when with all the delays the customer starts to go into renovation/construction shock and you're the one that wears it because you're the last one out the door.


----------



## Brushman4

Wildbill7145 said:


> Wow. I guess I'll stop complaining because that story kind of puts mine to shame. It just starts to drive you crazy after a while. It just sucks when with all the delays the customer starts to go into renovation/construction shock and you're the one that wears it because you're the last one out the door.


Tell the builder to light a fire under the drywallers a$$!


----------



## Redux

Wildbill7145 said:


> Wow. I guess I'll stop complaining because that story kind of puts mine to shame. It just starts to drive you crazy after a while. It just sucks when with all the delays the customer starts to go into renovation/construction shock and you're the one that wears it because you're the last one out the door.


I had gotten held up for 3 months on yet another time is of the essence project at the tail end of the recession. This time it was for a 9,000 sq ft home. The HO was scheduled to host a charity fundraising event for physically challenged children with 800+ attendees the day following the time is of the essence completion date.

https://www.gettyimages.fi/detail/n...-david-ganek-and-william-news-photo/660211050

The Behemoth of a home wasn’t delivered to me until the 3rd week in May, the deadline being July 2 with the fundraiser being held the following day, providing me only 6 weeks to complete not only the painting, but all the floor finishing and wall coverings, the interior designers also needing time to fully decorate and furnish the house within that time frame. I didn’t have a crew big enough to compensate for the 3 month holdup in order to make the deadline.

In order to compensate for lost time, I offered my crew double-time for doing 16 hr doubles right out of the starting gate working from 6:00 AM - 11:00 PM with mandatory Saturdays, having worked right beside them for the duration. 

Come the last two weeks me and three of my floor finishers remained on site for 9 consecutive days working 24-7 finishing the floors. The builder set up a couple of beds in the guest bedrooms and a shower just so we could catch a couple of Zzz’s if needed. Everyone referred to us as the crab fisherman from The Deadliest Catch tv series. It was brutal but we delivered the project only a couple of minutes before the final walk-through the morning of the deadline.

Upon completing the project my wife ended up leaving me, resulting in a divorce only a few months later. My absenteeism due to the project and others like it had placed a tremendous amount of strain on our relationship . It was a big price to pay, but in the end all was for the best. It takes a good woman to stand by her painter as long as she did.


----------



## jennifertemple

@*Alchemy Redux* In New Found Land and Cape Breton, fisherman's wives lived 6 months of a year with husband/fathers away at sea. They would come home for a while and then back out to sea. I have no idea if that is still the case but I remember friends getting excited because there Dad was due home and chattering about how long he'd been gone. As far as any of these women were concerned, that was just life with a fisherman. My spouse only once complained about my excessive hours but only because at the time he was worried about my health and thought it was going to be inadvertent suicide. (I had worked 76 hours straight with out a proper meal or a cat nap, 76 hours, none stop. It did take me a week to recover and I never tried that again. I still work 12-14 hour days habitually! In our own businesses we all do what we feel we've got to do to keep the business viable and profitable. Particularly when you stop having employees and fly solo!


----------



## WestKyPainter

My wife and I are very efficient at painting. Seldom are the days where we work over 6.5 hours. Our typical schedule is 8:30-3:00 and we do very well with this setup. 

I've personally never understood why people need to work long hours on a routine basis. If you are good and efficient, you shouldn't have to, IMO.


----------



## California

WestKyPainter said:


> My wife and I are very efficient at painting. Seldom are the days where we work over 6.5 hours. Our typical schedule is 8:30-3:00 and we do very well with this setup.
> 
> I've personally never understood why people need to work long hours on a routine basis. If you are good and efficient, you shouldn't have to, IMO.


Maybe some people enjoy working more and making more money. Maybe they got employees who want a full days pay....


----------



## Lightningboy65

WestKyPainter said:


> My wife and I are very efficient at painting. Seldom are the days where we work over 6.5 hours. Our typical schedule is 8:30-3:00 and we do very well with this setup.
> 
> I've personally never understood why people need to work long hours on a routine basis. If you are good and efficient, you shouldn't have to, IMO.


It's all about priorities. Do you want the time or the money. Really isn't a right answer, it's up to the individual. Work a 10 hr day as opposed to 6.5 hour day..increase your income 50 %. Which is worth more, the time or the money.

Me, I have a wife and daughters, so I had little choice in the matter:smile:


----------



## jennifertemple

WestKyPainter said:


> My wife and I are very efficient at painting. Seldom are the days where we work over 6.5 hours. Our typical schedule is 8:30-3:00 and we do very well with this setup.
> 
> I've personally never understood why people need to work long hours on a routine basis. If you are good and efficient, you shouldn't have to, IMO.


 If your popular and a great job shows up you want to take it so I worked like a nutter. Also, I'm a bit crazy: I can't wait to get in and then can't wait to get out. I worked those kind of hours because I liked working that way. Once I start I find it hard to stop. Finally, I LOVED the money so I was always chasing it. I'm more laid back now. I work less, my expenses are less and age makes 14 hours a PITA now.

It's just the way some of us like to work. No two run their lives the same way. You guys seem laid back and that's good to, what ever works for you, but I do know why so many work such long hours. Besides, what else ya go'na do. Go home and watch TV. I never do that! I actually love being at work!


----------



## jennifertemple

P.S. 6.5 hours I'd feel like I was just hitting my stride. I can not imagine a day that short.


----------



## Brushman4

jennifertemple said:


> P.S. 6.5 hours I'd feel like I was just hitting my stride. I can not imagine a day that short.


Some people are sprinters others are marathoners, it seems like sprinters get all the glory, marathoners not so much.


----------



## kmp

I have a daily rate for 8 hours. Work more than 8 and you are making less. The only reason I work more than 8, which is rare is because the next day's schedule dictates it. More than 8 and for sure anything more than 10 means less get done due to fatigue and stuff gets missed or done wrong, then when you have to fix it you lose even more money.


----------



## jennifertemple

kmp said:


> I have a daily rate for 8 hours. Work more than 8 and you are making less.


I only charge by the job. I never give a "daily rate"! I will work T&M by the hour on complicated jobs where there is no way to quote it with anything close to accurate. So, if I work longer hours I get out sooner and make more money for doing more work. If it caused my work to suffer I'm sure my referrals would drop off dramatically and that is the ONLY advertising I use!


----------



## Lightningboy65

With the exception of placing ads in little league and school programs and yearbooks (which were essentially donations, I never expected any return), I never advertised. It seemed to me a good way to chase dead end leads. 

Meeting deadlines is paramount in the painting business. At least it always was to me. If I didn't meet a deadline it meant another trade held me up, or I was dead. I could have never made an 8 hour day work. Those that can are obviously smarter than me.


----------



## Brushman4

kmp said:


> I have a daily rate for 8 hours. Work more than 8 and you are making less. The only reason I work more than 8, which is rare is because the next day's schedule dictates it. More than 8 and for sure anything more than 10 means less get done due to fatigue and stuff gets missed or done wrong, then when you have to fix it you lose even more money.


The old saying still rings true, "haste makes waste".


----------



## kmp

jennifertemple said:


> I only charge by the job. I never give a "daily rate"! I will work T&M by the hour on complicated jobs where there is no way to quote it with anything close to accurate. So, if I work longer hours I get out sooner and make more money for doing more work. If it caused my work to suffer I'm sure my referrals would drop off dramatically and that is the ONLY advertising I use!


My daily rate is based on my estimate.It is true that if a job is bid for 32 hours and you decide to work two 16 hour days the money would be the same but why kill yourself. I never work t&m, no money in it. Cost plus is the way to go if you have to work without an estimate.


----------



## CApainter

I used to be motivated when told I was the hardest working man anyone had seen. What a fool.


----------



## jennifertemple

kmp said:


> My daily rate is based on my estimate.It is true that if a job is bid for 32 hours and you decide to work two 16 hour days the money would be the same but why kill yourself. I never work t&m, no money in it. Cost plus is the way to go if you have to work without an estimate.


 Sometimes T&M is the only possible way to go! I did a carriage house early this season, no one else would touch it! I told they guy no one he'd asked would consider it because there was no way to estimate it beyond a lot of tedious work for some weeks. I agreed to do it as a T&M. I do not see how T&M is a money loser if you ask your regular rates. In fact, it's risk free and any hold up or problems do not come off your take. What is cost + as opposed to T&M. (I never make a profit on materials! - I know, I know... but it's part of my self publicity strategy and has worked for me for over 40 years!) 

As for long hours: 1st, I love painting and would rather be doing that than almost anything else so long hours were not hard for me.

2nd, I was really chasing the money for some years due to 2 sons at home and University was not cheap, paying a big fancy house in an expensive area of the city, putting money away for retirement, and I like fine dining in great restaurants; I liked to travel once in a while. I have been to Barcelona (Loved it best!), Innsbruck, Vienna, Verona & Lake Garda (Italy) and a few other places. 

I am now, mostly retired. I only work jobs I want to because they are interesting and challenge me, I like the HO's, attitude or best of all, because many other companies would not do a job I get an ego boost doing such (Pride in my extensive ability and chance to show off)
Working is much more fun when it is by choice and you don't have to do it!

Finally, each painter or company does the work in a way that makes them comfortable in their own skin. There is no right or wrong model. (With the exception of scabs!!)


----------



## kmp

Cost plus is the cost of the job, basically time and materials with an agreed upon percentage added on. The percentage is usually around 10% or whatever is fair.


----------



## CApainter

The bottom line is, if you're the main bread winner in the family, and you've chosen the vocation of painting, you're going to be working your ass off. Whether you like it, or not. This is one of the reasons I chose not to be self employed. 

Sustainability for me for forty years, was speed, a strong back, an agreeable disposition, perseverance, and an average set of skills. But my main value has always been effective communication with my employers and co workers. And, an understanding and appreciation of team work and goals. There it is, my employee profile.

To be honest, and as a consequence of my employment and domestic responsibilities and obligations over the years as the main bread winner, I've experienced minimal enjoyment in the trade. The only thing I was ever really satisfied with, was my ability and strength to keep powering through the work regardless of the challenges. That is until I broke. As STP said, "I'm half the man I used to be"

Caution: Painting may be dangerous to your health.


----------



## RH

I hate doing jobs where there is just a single door involved - nothing else. Seems you can't charge what it takes to do it properly without customers screaming like scalded cats.

Case in point; long time customer calls and wants me to come look at a stained Doug Fir door in their "new" (to them) home which has severe dog damage. I tell them it can't be salvaged and write out the dimensions and what type of door they need to get as a replacement (stain grade DF, solid core, six panels to match the rest of their doors)

A month or so goes by and get a call. New door is in their garage. I go out (each trip out takes about thirty minutes out into the country which is a fair distance where we live) only to see a preprimed door from HD. Sigh...

Another month or so and I get another call - second door is in. This time it's a door made out of lauan wood which is nothing like Doug Fir. Another, longer sigh...

Finally, I call down to a good door and window company here in town and have a discussion with the sales gal and get all the specific information for the HOs so all they need to do is call and give them their CC number. After year another month or two, the third call - bingo!

So at this point, I am now about two and a half hours into this job without having anything to show for it. I proceed to do the job at T&M (made very, very clear to both of them) involving lite sanding, cleaning, conditioner, two coats of stain on both sides of door, casing, and trim. Followed by three coats of clear. She also has me do some wall repair and some minor painting where they had a thermostat replaced and clear coat a kitchen cabinet alcove where smoke from a microwave caused a bad smell to adhere to the wood. No charge for the trips out at the beginning and ordering the door for them.

All in all, not counting the pre-work trips, I have made about six trips out and back for a series of relatively small sessions (two and a half hours for two sessions, one and a half each for the rest). You do the math.

Job is over, she is thrilled and so off goes the bill. Two months go by and nothing, finally I send my template text asking if there are any problems or concerns about the job or statement (translation - where is my money?). First sentence in her reply is how surprised she is by how expensive it was to do. Second is that she put the bill on her dining room table and now can't find it and could I send her another. As an afterthought, she then apologizes for the delay and tells me how great the doors looks.

You know, painting would be a pretty good profession if it weren't for the customers. I know this is the last time I will work for these people and the last time I will ever do a single door job.

End of rant - thanks for making it to the end.


----------



## Lightningboy65

CApainter said:


> That is until I broke. As STP said, "I'm half the man I used to be"
> 
> Caution: Painting may be dangerous to your health.


Weiland was a sage poet, for sure. Don't forget the words of another..."The world breaks everyone and afterward many are strong at the broken places". - Ernest Hemingway:wink:


----------



## Lightningboy65

RH said:


> End of rant - thanks for making it to the end.


I feel your pain on that topic. I'd only do single door jobs to retain existing customers or on homes where it was evident doing the door would very likely lead to a long term customer.


----------



## Redux

RH said:


> End of rant - thanks for making it to the end.


Wasn’t it you that had a prior incident involving a stand-alone door request for a DIY attorney client?

I’ve declined 5 stand-alone door finishing requests by 5 different people the past year, the closest being two hours away, the furthest being 250 miles away. The request for the furthest one initially involved painting the entire house and was the only one of the 5 requests that was from a regular ongoing client. The client had ended up cherry-picking, hiring someone else to do the bread & butter painting, saving the door for me...gee, thanks. 

The initial request to finish the door after hiring someone else was well over a year ago and I told the client flat out “no”. Rather than hiring someone else to finish the door the client built an insulated weatherproof enclosure around it to protect it from the elements. 

Every month now for over a year the client sends me a picture of the unfinished door where he had given the door a human personae, imposing a speech bubble over the photo where the door is pleading with me to drive out and finish him. The last one the client sent only a few weeks ago, the speech bubble imposed over the door was of the door telling me that it’s getting cold out and needs a coat to protect him from the winter elements. WTF? I’m almost starting to feel badly for the client based on his persistence.


----------



## RH

Alchemy Redux said:


> Wasn’t it you that had a prior incident involving a stand-alone door request for a DIY attorney client?
> 
> I’ve declined 5 stand-alone door finishing requests by 5 different people the past year, the closest being two hours away, the furthest being 250 miles away. The request for the furthest one initially involved painting the entire house and was the only one of the 5 requests that was from a regular ongoing client. The client had ended up cherry-picking, hiring someone else to do the bread & butter painting, saving the door for me...gee, thanks.
> 
> The initial request to finish the door after hiring someone else was well over a year ago and I told the client flat out “no”. Rather than hiring someone else to finish the door the client built an insulated weatherproof enclosure around it to protect it from the elements.
> 
> Every month now for over a year the client sends me a picture of the unfinished door where he had given the door a human personae, imposing a speech bubble over the photo where the door is pleading with me to drive out and finish him. The last one the client sent only a few weeks ago, the speech bubble imposed over the door was of the door telling me that it’s getting cold out and needs a coat to protect him from the winter elements. WTF? I’m almost starting to feel badly for the client based on his persistence.


Yes, it was. Good memory.

In that case it was such a cool old door that it broke my heart seeing it in it’s present condition. Suggested to the HO wife that it be done and finally after a lengthy time with no word I found out her husband wanted to do it. It is *not* a DIYer project. It still hasn’t been done and now another season of cold damp weather is upon us so now it will wait until spring - at least.

She said she still wants me to do it, but I suspect I will be way too busy to get to it when they contact me again - if they ever do.:devil3:


----------



## RH

Alchemy Redux said:


> Every month now for over a year the client sends me a picture of the unfinished door where he had given the door a human personae, imposing a speech bubble over the photo where the door is pleading with me to drive out and finish him. The last one the client sent only a few weeks ago, the speech bubble imposed over the door was of the door telling me that it’s getting cold out and needs a coat to protect him from the winter elements. WTF? I’m almost starting to feel badly for the client based on his persistence.


Time to send a more pointed reply;
“Dear Door,
F*** off before I file harassment charges.”

I will leave to you to pick out a suitable picture to accompany it - several come to mind.


----------



## Fman

RH said:


> End of rant - thanks for making it to the end.


tl;dr But, I hear ya!


----------



## Fman

Alchemy Redux said:


> Wasn’t it you that had a prior incident involving a stand-alone door request for a DIY attorney client?
> 
> I’ve declined 5 stand-alone door finishing requests by 5 different people the past year, the closest being two hours away, the furthest being 250 miles away. The request for the furthest one initially involved painting the entire house and was the only one of the 5 requests that was from a regular ongoing client. The client had ended up cherry-picking, hiring someone else to do the bread & butter painting, saving the door for me...gee, thanks.
> 
> The initial request to finish the door after hiring someone else was well over a year ago and I told the client flat out “no”. Rather than hiring someone else to finish the door the client built an insulated weatherproof enclosure around it to protect it from the elements.
> 
> Every month now for over a year the client sends me a picture of the unfinished door where he had given the door a human personae, imposing a speech bubble over the photo where the door is pleading with me to drive out and finish him. The last one the client sent only a few weeks ago, the speech bubble imposed over the door was of the door telling me that it’s getting cold out and needs a coat to protect him from the winter elements. WTF? I’m almost starting to feel badly for the client based on his persistence.


That's insane!


----------



## RH

Another thing I hate is doing cabinet doors in an older house and the HOs surprise me with new hinges on reinstall day. Yes, they may look the same but they rarely fit the same. In this instance the doors now overlap at the closing edges by about a quarter inch. Grrrr...


----------



## PPD

jennifertemple said:


> It is a publicity thing that costs me nothing! I charge for sundries in my contract price but do not try to sell paint. Also, if I were profiting on material it would really complicate my tax issues. I am only to happy to avoid a deeper relationship with the CRA!! I charge for my work and that's plenty good enough for me. Also, they do not order in my name as such, they order on my discount, just as though I had sent in a worker to pick up material and its specific to the job address.




I don’t markup materials either- I’m required to collect tax on material cost but thats a separate line item on the bid/invoice. 

I’m of the same mindset that I’m being paid for my time/talent/skill/knowledge & its exactly why I love what I do...I’m not trying to be in the retail business, sell a commodity, or get a few extra bucks off the back of customers that provide my livelihood & recommendations so I stay away from that. 

The ONLY time I’d ever markup products/sundries is if I’m getting them from a trade pricing source thats well below average consumer cost & I’m paying for shipping or using excessive time sourcing it beyond my average supply runs.


----------



## PPD

Alchemy Redux said:


> Wasn’t it you that had a prior incident involving a stand-alone door request for a DIY attorney client?
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve declined 5 stand-alone door finishing requests by 5 different people the past year, the closest being two hours away, the furthest being 250 miles away. The request for the furthest one initially involved painting the entire house and was the only one of the 5 requests that was from a regular ongoing client. The client had ended up cherry-picking, hiring someone else to do the bread & butter painting, saving the door for me...gee, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> The initial request to finish the door after hiring someone else was well over a year ago and I told the client flat out “no”. Rather than hiring someone else to finish the door the client built an insulated weatherproof enclosure around it to protect it from the elements.
> 
> 
> 
> Every month now for over a year the client sends me a picture of the unfinished door where he had given the door a human personae, imposing a speech bubble over the photo where the door is pleading with me to drive out and finish him. The last one the client sent only a few weeks ago, the speech bubble imposed over the door was of the door telling me that it’s getting cold out and needs a coat to protect him from the winter elements. WTF? I’m almost starting to feel badly for the client based on his persistence.




Oh my gauudd...what the literal F*?! 

I mean, that last bubble had me chucklin...his door made a funny! But come on man...let it go & freakin hire someone to finish your door! 

Do you ever reply?


----------



## juanvaldez

So, PPD, you telling us that you pay full consumer price for all of your materials including sundries??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

juanvaldez said:


> So, PPD, you telling us that you pay full consumer price for all of your materials including sundries??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I think she is saying that she doesn’t make any money off her customers by marking up.


----------



## Redux

PPD said:


> Oh my gauudd...what the literal F*?!
> 
> I mean, that last bubble had me chucklin...his door made a funny! But come on man...let it go & freakin hire someone to finish your door!
> 
> Do you ever reply?


He had been a very good builder-client and friend of mine for a good 18 years, the relationship fizzling out the last few years as a result of what became constant cherry-picking. He had done the same thing with me on his prior house, giving the door a personae and sending me the photos with the speech bubbles. I had referred him to one of my out-of-town seasonal wood finishing resources who lived 15 minutes away from him, the guy having a phenomenal spray shop that I could only ever dream of owning, and doing equally phenomenal work as well. He refused to hire him and was gambling that I’d finally submit. I’d told him flat out no several times, until I recently cut ties where I no longer responded. I’m wondering if he finally got it done for the door’s sake, being as cold as the door claimed to be without a winter coat.

I still have a hard time getting over the idea that he was willing to have me travel 250 miles for one door and not hire someone else to do it. It almost reminds me of a time I was hired to faux finish “one” light switch-plate for Valentino, his apartment being a 6 +/-hr round trip commute requiring a couple of trips. When I finished the one, killing two days just with the commute, I got a call to do a receptacle plate with the same effect the day after completing the first one. That one I refused..thinking I’m lucky Valentino didn’t send me photos of his receptacle giving that a personae too..


----------



## juanvaldez

I just noticed this quote and that is why I was wondering. I don’t care what she pays, just trying to make more sense of the quote. 

‘The ONLY time I’d ever markup products/sundries is if I’m getting them from a trade pricing source thats well below average consumer cost & I’m paying for shipping or using excessive time sourcing it beyond my average supply runs.’

Whatever floats your boat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPD

juanvaldez said:


> I just noticed this quote and that is why I was wondering. I don’t care what she pays, just trying to make more sense of the quote.
> 
> ‘The ONLY time I’d ever markup products/sundries is if I’m getting them from a trade pricing source thats well below average consumer cost & I’m paying for shipping or using excessive time sourcing it beyond my average supply runs.’
> 
> Whatever floats your boat!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No, I have trade accounts. Meant the only time I’d ever consider marking up is if they have to be special ordered online resulting in excess time and research rather than a regular supply run. Haven’t had to do it yet...was just sayin that may be the only time I’d consider marking up.


----------



## Lightningboy65

Alchemy Redux said:


> It almost reminds me of a time I was hired to faux finish “one” light switch-plate for Valentino, his apartment being a 6 +/-hr round trip commute requiring a couple of trips. When I finished the one, killing two days just with the commute, I got a call to do a receptacle plate with the same effect the day after completing the first one. That one I refused..thinking I’m lucky Valentino didn’t send me photos of his receptacle giving that a personae too..


Why does the name not surprise me??? I wonder if the pretentious behavior came before the name change, or was a result of changing his name???:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Redux

Lightningboy65 said:


> Why does the name not surprise me??? I wonder if the pretentious behavior came before the name change, or was a result of changing his name???:vs_unimpressed:


If you think he’s pretentious, google his architect, Peter Marino, that I had been working for and no, he’s not to be confused with Mr. Slave from South Park.

http://m.zimbio.com/photos/Peter+Marino/Louis+Vuitton+Marc+Jacobs+Exhibition+Paris/sWWOyczJ1dM


----------



## Lightningboy65

Alchemy Redux said:


> If you think he’s pretentious, google his architect, Peter Marino, that I had been working for and no, he’s not to be confused with Mr. Slave from South Park.
> 
> http://m.zimbio.com/photos/Peter+Marino/Louis+Vuitton+Marc+Jacobs+Exhibition+Paris/sWWOyczJ1dM


I've seen a piece or two about Marino on TV....quite a character. And I'm certain the archetype for Mr. Slave!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Smith

PPD said:


> I don’t markup materials either- I’m required to collect tax on material cost but thats a separate line item on the bid/invoice.
> 
> I’m of the same mindset that I’m being paid for my time/talent/skill/knowledge & its exactly why I love what I do...I’m not trying to be in the retail business, sell a commodity, or get a few extra bucks off the back of customers that provide my livelihood & recommendations so I stay away from that.
> 
> The ONLY time I’d ever markup products/sundries is if I’m getting them from a trade pricing source thats well below average consumer cost & I’m paying for shipping or using excessive time sourcing it beyond my average supply runs.


I mark up material 5% using PEP.


----------



## Brushman4

PPD said:


> I don’t markup materials either- I’m required to collect tax on material cost but thats a separate line item on the bid/invoice.
> 
> I’m of the same mindset that I’m being paid for my time/talent/skill/knowledge & its exactly why I love what I do...I’m not trying to be in the retail business, sell a commodity, or get a few extra bucks off the back of customers that provide my livelihood & recommendations so I stay away from that.
> 
> The ONLY time I’d ever markup products/sundries is if I’m getting them from a trade pricing source thats well below average consumer cost & I’m paying for shipping or using excessive time sourcing it beyond my average supply runs.


It's up to you if you don't want to mark up materials. I'm from the school that says never leave money on the table and that business is exactly that, not a charitable organization. If you want to give your services away become a non-profit!


----------



## Brushman4

Mr Smith said:


> I mark up material 5% using PEP.


5%, is that all?


----------



## Lightningboy65

Brushman4 said:


> 5%, is that all?


At a 5% mark up, I think I'd just give them the material at cost. The goodwill created by doing so is worth more than the 5%. I always just included the material cost in the bid, never itemized bills. But if I did I would charge retail, keeping the 20-30% markup for the company.


----------



## Redux

Brushman4 said:


> 5%, is that all?


Pretty much all my work has been T&M and I’ve always marked everything up the higher of retail or 20%.


----------



## Mr Smith

Brushman4 said:


> 5%, is that all?


My prices are on the higher side because I'm a slow painter to begin with. Always have been. I have to lower the cost somehow...lol 


I don't think any painting contractor would hire me, if I was to be totally honest. They want speed demons. Nobody can touch my quality which is why I keep on getting business. I decided a long time ago not to work at a fast pace. The average contractor would freak out at my lack of production at say $25-$30 hr. Most of these contractors have to work at a breakneck speed and I earn about the same at my pace. My body is still healthy because of it, knock on wood.

I pay myself $57/hr but that includes overhead. I make up for it with the crew I hire. I really should just concentrate on getting the work and scale up.


----------



## Lightningboy65

Alchemy Redux said:


> Pretty much all my work has been T&M and I’ve always marked everything up the higher of retail or 20%.


I just so happen to be watching a show on PBS featuring Milton Glaser, creator of the I "heart" NY logo. He seems like someone that probably runs in the same circles as your clientele???


----------



## Redux

Lightningboy65 said:


> I just so happen to be watching a show on PBS featuring Milton Glaser, creator of the I "heart" NY logo. He seems like someone that probably runs in the same circles as your clientele???


I think he might of been involved on the design and poster end of the Hungarian landmark Gundel restaurant revival after a former client, Ronald Lauder, the son of Estée Lauder who was also a client, had purchased it a bunch of years ago. At the time we were working for Lauder he was the US Ambassador to Austria.


----------



## RH

Alchemy Redux said:


> He had been a very good builder-client and friend of mine for a good 18 years, the relationship fizzling out the last few years as a result of what became constant cherry-picking. He had done the same thing with me on his prior house, giving the door a personae and sending me the photos with the speech bubbles. I had referred him to one of my out-of-town seasonal wood finishing resources who lived 15 minutes away from him, the guy having a phenomenal spray shop that I could only ever dream of owning, and doing equally phenomenal work as well. He refused to hire him and was gambling that I’d finally submit. I’d told him flat out no several times, until I recently cut ties where I no longer responded. I’m wondering if he finally got it done for the door’s sake, being as cold as the door claimed to be without a winter coat.
> 
> I still have a hard time getting over the idea that he was willing to have me travel 250 miles for one door and not hire someone else to do it. It almost reminds me of a time I was hired to faux finish “one” light switch-plate for Valentino, his apartment being a 6 +/-hr round trip commute requiring a couple of trips. When I finished the one, killing two days just with the commute, I got a call to do a receptacle plate with the same effect the day after completing the first one. That one I refused..thinking I’m lucky Valentino didn’t send me photos of his receptacle giving that a personae too..


With a name like “Valentino” you were lucky not to get photos sent to you of his _other_ receptacle.


----------



## PPD

Alchemy Redux said:


> He had been a very good builder-client and friend of mine for a good 18 years, the relationship fizzling out the last few years as a result of what became constant cherry-picking. He had done the same thing with me on his prior house, giving the door a personae and sending me the photos with the speech bubbles. I had referred him to one of my out-of-town seasonal wood finishing resources who lived 15 minutes away from him, the guy having a phenomenal spray shop that I could only ever dream of owning, and doing equally phenomenal work as well. He refused to hire him and was gambling that I’d finally submit. I’d told him flat out no several times, until I recently cut ties where I no longer responded. I’m wondering if he finally got it done for the door’s sake, being as cold as the door claimed to be without a winter coat.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a hard time getting over the idea that he was willing to have me travel 250 miles for one door and not hire someone else to do it. It almost reminds me of a time I was hired to faux finish “one” light switch-plate for Valentino, his apartment being a 6 +/-hr round trip commute requiring a couple of trips. When I finished the one, killing two days just with the commute, I got a call to do a receptacle plate with the same effect the day after completing the first one. That one I refused..thinking I’m lucky Valentino didn’t send me photos of his receptacle giving that a personae too..



Whoa fancy....doesn’t surprise me one bit that they’d expect u to jump at the chance every time a light switch cover, stair tread, etc needed a finish. Celebrity really seems to lead to an inflated sense of entitlement. 

When I could no longer deal w/ the anxiety caused by doing fast “sloppy” finishes I decided to start my own business & use my obsession w/ quality work that I was proud to put my name on as the thing that set me apart. It quickly became apparent this also meant a lot less work & more hustle to break into the high end market where no one even knew my name.

After offering free work in exchange for WOM, attending local events, & even teaching a 1-day class to interior design students for free to get myself out there n seen/heard for a year n half I finally get that exciting call...

Its a designer referral asking me to come to Orange county coastline to do a high end project bid.

I was BEYOND excited...all those months of hustle had FINALLY started paying off!

At the meeting It was stressed the homeowner was a “very well known name in the movie industry” & I’d have to sign a non disclosure, no photos were allowed to be taken of my work or the site, & I could not use their name at any time in the future as reference of my past work. Sure, no problem. 

She wanted all the sconce bases to match the existing wall finishes & the hand railings + landing bench seat top to match the tone/depth of the newly hand scraped white oak flooring on the main level. 

Sent the bid off the next afternoon & got an immediate reply. I excitedly opened it & my stomach hit the floor instantly.

The reply was so quick I doubt she even opened the bid- which was WAY below what anyone in their right mind would’ve charged for a 4-5hr daily commute...but I was new & star struck w/ thoughts of work in the EXACT market I’d been struggling so hard to break into.

Basically it said I should “consider doing the job pro bono since it could be very good for me as it was for a celebrity who frequently got requests for trade recommendations & my business was new.” 

To say I was shocked & hurt is a massive understatement. Having said nothing during our meeting + the fact I couldn’t talk about it or even have photographic proof I’d completed the work...and she wanted me to do it for free?!

I (stupidly) offered to throw in the light base finish...a week later an email comes requesting start date w/ attached trade schedule’s & my deadline. 

Confused, I requested a signed copy of the bid contract & a meeting date to sign off on sample boards. 

Turns out I was only being contracted for the sconce base’s...FOR FREE! 

“BUT...if all went well I’d be a primary finisher on call for the firms many future projects.”

She also let me know in so many words that there were plenty of people who would be happy to take the job if I didn’t want the “opportunity”. 

I was so offended & knew better than to let a business relationship begin by being bullied into providing free finish work.

Was hard learned lesson that its often the ppl u assume will most appreciate your talent/skill that want u to jump through hoops at 0 cost on their end cuz they can.


----------



## Redux

PPD said:


> Whoa fancy....doesn’t surprise me one bit that they’d expect u to jump at the chance every time a light switch cover, stair tread, etc needed a finish. Celebrity really seems to lead to an inflated sense of entitlement.
> 
> When I could no longer deal w/ the anxiety caused by doing fast “sloppy” finishes I decided to start my own business & use my obsession w/ quality work that I was proud to put my name on as the thing that set me apart. It quickly became apparent this also meant a lot less work & more hustle to break into the high end market where no one even knew my name.
> 
> After offering free work in exchange for WOM, attending local events, & even teaching a 1-day class to interior design students for free to get myself out there n seen/heard for a year n half I finally get that exciting call...
> 
> Its a designer referral asking me to come to Orange county coastline to do a high end project bid.
> 
> I was BEYOND excited...all those months of hustle had FINALLY started paying off!
> 
> At the meeting It was stressed the homeowner was a “very well known name in the movie industry” & I’d have to sign a non disclosure, no photos were allowed to be taken of my work or the site, & I could not use their name at any time in the future as reference of my past work. Sure, no problem.
> 
> She wanted all the sconce bases to match the existing wall finishes & the hand railings + landing bench seat top to match the tone/depth of the newly hand scraped white oak flooring on the main level.
> 
> Sent the bid off the next afternoon & got an immediate reply. I excitedly opened it & my stomach hit the floor instantly.
> 
> The reply was so quick I doubt she even opened the bid- which was WAY below what anyone in their right mind would’ve charged for a 4-5hr daily commute...but I was new & star struck w/ thoughts of work in the EXACT market I’d been struggling so hard to break into.
> 
> Basically it said I should “consider doing the job pro bono since it could be very good for me as it was for a celebrity who frequently got requests for trade recommendations & my business was new.”
> 
> To say I was shocked & hurt is a massive understatement. Having said nothing during our meeting + the fact I couldn’t talk about it or even have photographic proof I’d completed the work...and she wanted me to do it for free?!
> 
> I (stupidly) offered to throw in the light base finish...a week later an email comes requesting start date w/ attached trade schedule’s & my deadline.
> 
> Confused, I requested a signed copy of the bid contract & a meeting date to sign off on sample boards.
> 
> Turns out I was only being contracted for the sconce base’s...FOR FREE!
> 
> “BUT...if all went well I’d be a primary finisher on call for the firms many future projects.”
> 
> She also let me know in so many words that there were plenty of people who would be happy to take the job if I didn’t want the “opportunity”.
> 
> I was so offended & knew better than to let a business relationship begin by being bullied into providing free finish work.
> 
> Was hard learned lesson that its often the ppl u assume will most appreciate your talent/skill that want u to jump through hoops at 0 cost on their end cuz they can.


Been there done that and I know how disappointing it can be. 

My first attempt at getting myself out there in the high end market was by doing pro bono work on an international designer showcase. One of the designers’ spaces we did was a non-name assistant at the time by the name of Victoria Hagan & her side kick Simone Feldman. After the work we did there got the cover of the New York Magazine with a 10 page spread, her and her side kick landed Olympia Dukakis as a client, wanting that done pro bono too, promising the stars had it been done for free. 

The lesson with my story is it’s best not to set a precedent like that by providing your services for free because you create the expectation that they can do it again, and most of them will given the opportunity. It’s really no way to start a business relationship. 

On a contradictory note though, the pro bono work on the showcase did generate a lot of work, pretty much putting me on some top designers’ radar screens, the investment paying off. It was great advertising that no amount of money could buy, my pro bono labor going towards a good charity and not in some designer’s pocket.


----------



## PPD

Alchemy Redux said:


> Been there done that and I know how disappointing it can be.
> 
> My first attempt at getting myself out there in the high end market was by doing pro bono work on an international designer showcase. One of the designers’ spaces we did was a non-name assistant at the time by the name of Victoria Hagan & her side kick Simone Feldman. After the work we did there got the cover of the New York Magazine with a 10 page spread, her and her side kick landed Olympia Dukakis as a client, wanting that done pro bono too, promising the stars had it been done for free.
> 
> The lesson with my story is it’s best not to set a precedent like that by providing your services for free because you create the expectation that they can do it again, and most of them will given the opportunity. It’s really no way to start a business relationship.
> 
> On a contradictory note though, the pro bono work on the showcase did generate a lot of work, pretty much putting me on some top designers’ radar screens, the investment paying off. It was great advertising that no amount of money could buy, my pro bono labor going towards a good charity and not in some designer’s pocket.




Heck ya I’d do a designer showcase house any day of the week- but thats also cuz I know that all the companies products being put inside are donated, the designers aren’t getting paid, and its MASSIVE free advertising (& a high honor). 

Did some piece finishes for the palm springs show house last year (having been asked by a designer who’d only seen my work on a friends house)-
but couldn’t commit to going out for any house finishing due to a contracted job. 

Lost a lot of sleep wondering if I was making a huge mistake turning down such an amazing opportunity....but I tell clients they get 100% of my time and attention cuz I only book 1 job at a time (meaning they sometimes have to be patient) but if there’s one thing my midwestern family taught me its in business, your only as good as your word. 

Was majorly bummed but anytime I’ve broken my principals its never turns out well.


----------



## Redux

PPD said:


> Heck ya I’d do a designer showcase house any day of the week- but thats also cuz I know that all the companies products being put inside are donated, the designers aren’t getting paid, and its MASSIVE free advertising (& a high honor).
> 
> Did some piece finishes for the palm springs show house last year (having been asked by a designer who’d only seen my work on a friends house)-
> but couldn’t commit to going out for any house finishing due to a contracted job.
> 
> Lost a lot of sleep wondering if I was making a huge mistake turning down such an amazing opportunity....but I tell clients they get 100% of my time and attention cuz I only book 1 job at a time (meaning they sometimes have to be patient) but if there’s one thing my midwestern family taught me its in business, your only as good as your word.
> 
> Was majorly bummed but anytime I’ve broken my principals its never turns out well.


One way to break into the high end finishing market is to attend design talks. The design professionals and moderators are often well knowns in the industry. Most major metropolitan area and even smaller upscale community arts & cultural centers serve as a venue for the events. The receptions that follow provide a good opportunity to make an informal introduction, getting you’re name out there. 

Trade shows and design fairs geared towards industry professionals as well as laypersons serve as another way to pick up higher end clients and work in general, the fairs providing the finisher with a unique product or service a venue to display his/her wares. One local finisher I’ve worked with on a couple of occasions recently flew out to CA and set up a booth displaying his wood/finishing wares out at Santa Monica’s WestEdge Design Fair, picking up a ton of work (even though his work falls well below par). Although booths can get a little pricey at times, the cost is often recovered from just one project generated at the fairs/shows.


----------



## Fman

I think I could work for Bono. Not really a big U2 fan but, seems like a nice fella. I guess I'd be pro Bono work.


----------



## Brushman4

Be careful if you go bike riding with him.
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...s-intensive-therapy-after-bike-injury-203099/


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

I am painting the crown molding on a job I hope to have 80% done today and I see what appears to be a small hole on the ceiling I inspect and this happens. Luckily I had picked up my heat gun in the morning or this would have been a much longer delay.









Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

I hate when someone yanks my helmet off and beats me with it. Oh wait that's mason Rudolph. Next time maybe he won't be starting 5hit with a defensive lineman that's twice his size.


----------



## Redux

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I am painting the crown molding on a job I hope to have 80% done today and I see what appears to be a small hole on the ceiling I inspect and this happens. Luckily I had picked up my heat gun in the morning or this would have been a much longer delay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


I had something like that happen shortly after finishing a ceiling, noticing a mysterious hole in the drywall which suddenly appeared only days after finishing the ceiling. As it turned out there was a bee’s nest in the attic and the bees chewed through the drywall.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

Alchemy Redux said:


> I had something like that happen shortly after finishing a ceiling, noticing a mysterious hole in the drywall which suddenly appeared only days after finishing the ceiling. As it turned out there was a bee’s nest in the attic and the bees chewed through the drywall.


Wow! I would not have enjoyed dealing with that if the bees were still active.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fman

Brushman4 said:


> Be careful if you go bike riding with him.
> https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...s-intensive-therapy-after-bike-injury-203099/


Probably get lost! You know him- he goes where the streets have no names.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when you've got a relatively big job on the go and show up on a Friday morning to find out the building's heating system ran out of propane shortly after you left yesterday. 6:30 in the morning today and the damn place was so cold you could see your breath. Had to pack up all the paint and evacuate. The counter balance to this situation was that I got to come home and curl up in bed with my little Rottweiler.


Wife won't be happy to find out our laundry room is gonna be full of paint cans for the weekend.


----------



## jennifertemple

Wildbill7145 said:


> The counter balance to this situation was that I got to come home and curl up in bed with my little Rottweiler.
> 
> Wife won't be happy to find out our laundry room is gonna be full of paint cans for the weekend.


 Nothing could be better than curling up with the Rotti!

For just a weekend, I'm sure the wife will be tolerant.:wink:


----------



## RH

​


Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when you've got a relatively big job on the go and show up on a Friday morning to find out the building's heating system ran out of propane shortly after you left yesterday. 6:30 in the morning today and the damn place was so cold you could see your breath. Had to pack up all the paint and evacuate. The counter balance to this situation was that I got to come home and curl up in bed with my little Rottweiler.
> 
> 
> Wife won't be happy to find out our laundry room is gonna be full of paint cans for the weekend.


Not to mention that she may find you in bed with a bitch.:devil3:


----------



## kmp

I really do not understand this human/ dog relationship.


----------



## jennifertemple

kmp said:


> I really do not understand this human/ dog relationship.


 :vs_smirk:Ah, Ha! You must be a cat person.
When one comes to know dogs what they find is the dogs know them better than anyone else. A dog is always overjoyed to see you every time you come through the door, love you and never pass judgement, will be aware of every mood, know you are ill before you do, stay loyal and fiercely protect you even at the risk of their own life , provide quiet comfort and warmth, be a private comedian, have no life style demands and are grateful for any little thing. Even if everyone else on earth turns their back on you a dog will still be lovingly at your side. This is far better companionship than any person I have ever known could provide! Yes, we love our dogs and science has proven they love us too. Yup, I speak as a dog person who has always had dogs in my life.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I can totally understand how a person who doesn't own dogs wouldn't understand the relationship. Humans have been using dogs as tools and companions for many thousands of years though, so there's something to it. I can't even remember what it's like to not own a dog and I spent the first half of my life without one.


----------



## kmp

I dislike cats more than dogs. Not a pet person. My wife has a dog that I tolerate.


----------



## Wildbill7145

kmp said:


> I dislike cats more than dogs. Not a pet person. My wife has a dog that I tolerate.


 I kind of feel the same way about humans under the age of 20. I can tolerate the ones from the age of 20-30, but try and avoid the ones from 0-20. My wife brings our 9yr old nephew to stay with us for a few days every now and again. I love the kid, but cringe every time she says it's gonna happen. Disruptive to my routine, he takes over the house, he's loud, he throws tantrums, etc.


----------



## jennifertemple

Wildbill7145 said:


> I kind of feel the same way about humans under the age of 20. I can tolerate the ones from the age of 20-30, but try and avoid the ones from 0-20. My wife brings our 9yr old nephew to stay with us for a few days every now and again. I love the kid, but cringe every time she says it's gonna happen. Disruptive to my routine, he takes over the house, he's loud, he throws tantrums, etc.


My 12 year old dog feels exactly as you do. Puppies and small kids try her patience.


----------



## jennifertemple

P.S. Dogs don't care what you look like, we are beautiful in there eyes and they don't care how rich or poor we are; any house is good enough as long as a person is there to scratch their ears and rub their bellies.


----------



## RH

Cats can make pretty awesome pets as well. The trick is to get one that acts like a dog. I’ve been lucky enough to have had a few like that and they combine the best of both.


----------



## CApainter

The only reason I don't have a dog companion, is because I can't commit the time required at this point in my life. Otherwise, I can't wait to have a K9 buddy!

Meanwhile, we have a wonderfully lovable indoor cat that's basically a pillow with paws. We also have a few homeless cats we feed and shelter outside until we can figure out what to do with them.


----------



## PACman

I hit a raccoon on the way to work and crack my radiator.


----------



## Vinyl 54X

RH said:


> Cats can make pretty awesome pets as well. The trick is to get one that acts like a dog. I’ve been lucky enough to have had a few like that and they combine the best of both.


Dogs have masters, Cat's have staff.


----------



## Brushman4

At risk of being heartless, with all that's going on in the world today it seems like people care more about animals than the human race! I think we need to rethink our priorities.

I can already feel the hate, but the truth is the truth.


----------



## RH

Brushman4 said:


> At risk of being heartless, with all that's going on in the world today it seems like people care more about animals than the human race! I think we need to rethink our priorities.
> 
> I can already feel the hate, but the truth is the truth.


No hate from here but I sort of identify with what you said. 

I feel much more sympathy for homeless dogs or cats than I typically do for the homeless people I see. Guess it’s because I often think that people have more self choice and chances to improve their lot than does a dog or cat that’s been abandoned. That’s an oversimplification of my reasoning, but you get the idea.


----------



## PACman

I know I don't give a crap about that damn raccoon! Uh, Pac man doesn't give a damn that is....


----------



## Lightningboy65

Theoriginalpacman said:


> I know I don't give a crap about that damn raccoon! Uh, Pac man doesn't give a damn that is....


Sybil had 16 personalities...how many personas of Pacman are going to be revealed to PT?:biggrin:


----------



## Wolfgang

Theoriginalpacman said:


> I know I don't give a crap about that damn raccoon! Uh, Pac man doesn't give a damn that is....


You can have one account per the rules. Pick the one you're going to use and the other is getting closed. Your choice.


----------



## Wolfgang

RH said:


> No hate from here but I sort of identify with what you said.
> 
> I feel much more sympathy for homeless dogs or cats than I typically do for the homeless people I see. Guess it’s because I often think that people have more self choice and chances to improve their lot than does a dog or cat that’s been abandoned. That’s an oversimplification of my reasoning, but you get the idea.


I'm to the point in life where I like animals better than people.


----------



## Woodco

I hate when I take my work van to the shop (F-350 315K miles....) and take my personal van to twork, then get T-boned at a red light by a hit and run on my personal 1990 dodge van.... so Im left with no vehicles at the moment......


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when the customer you're supposed to be working for tomorrow calls and says "Hi Bill. I haven't had time to pick a colour yet, and won't have time today for that either. If you could just pick one for me that'd be great. Something ****** beigey. Neutral. Thanks, bye."


She's had weeks. This is the entire main floor of their house.


I'm thinking she's gonna get good old Revere Pewter or Edgecomb Gray.


----------



## slinger58

Might as well add design services to your repertoire. Lol. 
You got this, Bill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

slinger58 said:


> Might as well add design services to your repertoire. Lol.
> You got this, Bill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Literally took me 3 seconds to come up with that one. I seem to remember Nace or Pac or Coco saying if they had to mix up one more gallon of revere pewter they were gonna shoot themselves.


I'm kind of sick of it too, but I know it's definitely one of BMs most popular colours.


This woman works at the local weed farm (legal), and she's dumb as a fence post. I bet I could have picked Kermit the frog green and she'd be fine with it as long as I told her it's popular.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Great. Now I'm thinking Balboa Mist might be a better choice. This is why I hate it when people do this. This is how I'm spending my Sunday afternoon? This ain't right!


----------



## Rbriggs82

Ugh I'd go looking though my paint pile and give her whatever color I have the most of. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

Rbriggs82 said:


> Ugh I'd go looking though my paint pile and give her whatever color I have the most of.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk



I do everything I can to not have or maintain a paint pile. No shop, no heated shed, wife allows me enough space in the laundry room for a few gallons of primer and cc40 pearl and that's it. She however keeps several gallons of paint in our unheated shed which has gone through hundreds of freeze/thaw cycles but she won't let me take it to haz waste day at the dump for some stupid reason. Says she'll 'use it for something'. Yeah, a paper weight.


Going with Revere Pewter and not gonna think about it any more today.


----------



## slinger58

Well, Revere Pewter ain’t “****** beigey”. 

Bet you’re thinking about it again, aren’t ya?!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr.sr. painting

Wow funny coincidence tomorrow is the start of a job that is all revere pewter. Flat on ceiling, eggshell walls, semi trim/wainscoting. I think that’s a very good fallback color when people want neutral and sort of grey. So many greys look purple when on a wall. Plus it covers well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

slinger58 said:


> Well, Revere Pewter ain’t “****** beigey”.
> 
> Bet you’re thinking about it again, aren’t ya?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You're the devil. Yes, I am. Too late now tho! I know it's not ******/beigey, but she doesn't have a clue what she's talking about. People aren't liking builder beige anymore though and these folks are selling their place, so I went with my gut. You can't go wrong with revere pewter tho. Greige. Goes with everything. Famous painter's last words, "It'll be fine." Hope so. lol.


----------



## Vylum

when clients have company OVER and i hear happy dumb small talk. happened today and all i could do is visualize me yelling " SHUT THE F UP!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

Wildbill7145 said:


> I do everything I can to not have or maintain a paint pile. No shop, no heated shed, wife allows me enough space in the laundry room for a few gallons of primer and cc40 pearl and that's it. She however keeps several gallons of paint in our unheated shed which has gone through hundreds of freeze/thaw cycles but she won't let me take it to haz waste day at the dump for some stupid reason. Says she'll 'use it for something'. Yeah, a paper weight.
> 
> 
> Going with Revere Pewter and not gonna think about it any more today.


In the 7 years I have been doing this on my own I have never painted with Revere Pewter....perhaps I live in a altered universe unaffected by painting color trends.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vylum

my old boss had a hundred and fifty can paint pile in a narrow main entrance to his house. i counted 17 gallons of various old paint cans on a repaint we did of a tiny 600 square foot apartment. some painters just love to concoct and mess around with old paint, drives me nuts


----------



## Joe67

Current job:


- Why is it so hard for the "carpenters" to just shave off the old caulk ridges when they have to R&R trim? And on top of that, what dumba** would go so far as to leave a chunk of the old caulk ridge folded into the seam? (pic) 



- How do we rid the world of silicone sealers on painted stuff (that one by virtue of the electricians - no pic).


- All I can say is that I work by the hour, so whatever. But when things are left so they *can't* be fixed right, it still reflects back on me.


----------



## Brushman4

Why, because most carpenters are lazy f_ _ k's! They tink let the painter fix it.


----------



## Lightningboy65

Wildbill7145 said:


> You're the devil. Yes, I am. Too late now tho! I know it's not ******/beigey, but she doesn't have a clue what she's talking about. People aren't liking builder beige anymore though and these folks are selling their place, so I went with my gut. You can't go wrong with revere pewter tho. Greige. Goes with everything. Famous painter's last words, "It'll be fine." Hope so. lol.


After an entire life of dealing with color indecision and the trouble its caused me, my entire home is linen white. With the exception of the bathrooms...2 are Revere pewter and one is a custom mixed color....half Revere pewter and half linen white. That's what happens when you know you don't have enough Revere pewter to do a bathroom , but have plenty of linen white on hand....


----------



## Fman

Brushman4 said:


> Why, because most carpenters are lazy f_ _ k's! They tink let the painter fix it.


I Snopes-ed this and "TRUE!!!!"


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Customer bring me their 15 year old lacquer pump that they recently started shooting waterborne through. Took it apart and threw up from the smell of clogged piping. Never puked from taking apart a sprayer that's a new one for me.


----------



## Holland

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Customer bring me their 15 year old lacquer pump that they recently started shooting waterborne through. Took it apart and threw up from the smell of clogged piping. Never puked from taking apart a sprayer that's a new one for me.


it's probably C-19.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Holland said:


> it's probably C-19.



More like that rotten type smell from bacteria feeding on the acrylic and rusted out galvanized. It was clogged in like 4 different places. An old style Merker pump.


I keep telling my self not to work on these pumps because this one company doesn't take care of them. $1700 just in parts because they can't be arsed to clean and apply TSL.


----------



## Joe67

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Customer bring me their 15 year old lacquer pump that they recently started shooting waterborne through. Took it apart and threw up from the smell of clogged piping. Never puked from taking apart a sprayer that's a new one for me.



Builds character.


----------



## fromthenorthwest

When i get to the top of the ladder and the paint hose is snagged on the bottom of the ladder. How does the paint line do it? It's always snagged!


----------



## RH

fromthenorthwest said:


> When i get to the top of the ladder and the paint hose is snagged on the bottom of the ladder. How does the paint line do it? It's always snagged!


Yep. And if you tried to do it on purpose, you probably couldn’t in a hundred tries.


----------



## kmp

Spray hose will snag on next to nothing and make you walk all the way back to free it up. !00 or 150 feet may not sound like much but several times a day is too much.


----------



## Joe67

fromthenorthwest said:


> When i get to the top of the ladder and the paint hose is snagged on the bottom of the ladder. How does the paint line do it? It's always snagged!



It's not always possible...but when it is I try to always have an assistant for spraying - for all of those things that make an assistant handy.


----------



## jr.sr. painting

So I was cutting some drywall about a 36”x16” piece. I was doing it on my knees and was using a lot of pressure on the one edge to keep it nice and straight. Like an idiot I was pulling the knife towards myself and yep you guessed it, it slipped off and went directly into my bicep. Luckily the customer is DDS and had all the proper supplies and stitches to close my up right at the kitchen table. She didn’t have any lidocaine but that was worth it but having to go to the er.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe67

That sounds just as much like an "I love when..." ...the client is a competent medical professional.


No need to say "be more careful with sharp objects" I suppose. Glad it worked out.


----------



## thinkbluews

My boss mixes older batches together only partially strained,I run thru my pump and have to reverse my tip 50 times an hour


----------



## Ramus8T

thinkbluews said:


> My boss mixes older batches together only partially strained,I run thru my pump and have to reverse my tip 50 times an hour



How do you partially strain paint?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

Ramus8T said:


> How do you partially strain paint?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only does the left or right side of the bucket/can?


----------



## Ramus8T

RH said:


> Only does the left or right side of the bucket/can?



Sounds like too much work. I’d rather just strain the whole thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtce

*To save time*

I'll list what I do like about painting.

Being done painting!

Let check my list. Yep Nothing else.


----------



## Joe67

Jtce said:


> I'll list what I do like about painting.
> 
> Being done painting!
> 
> Let check my list. Yep Nothing else.



Perhaps it's time to explore other career options?


----------



## Vylum

i love the art of painting but i cant lie my favorite part is being done ha


----------



## Joe67

Vylum said:


> i love the art of painting but i cant lie my favorite part is being done ha



There's certainly something to that. There's nothing like being all cleaned up and loaded up and stepping back and looking at the job.


...and getting home and cracking a cold one. My favorite moments in life - on the patio with a fresh cold one after a job well done. (At least I *think* they're well done...)


----------



## RH

I hate when a customer I did one smallish job for seven or eight years ago calls and acts like we just spoke the other day. I’m trying to frantically place them and what work I did, all the time pretending I remember exactly who they are. Sheesh people! Throw me a bone already and remind me where you live and what I did for you so we can each know who we’re speaking to.


----------



## Brushman4

I always said to everyone I know that I really liked being a painter, except for the time restrictions that were given us when we one of the last trades on the job, but were expected to finish first.


----------



## CApainter

RH said:


> I hate when a customer I did one smallish job for seven or eight years ago calls and acts like we just spoke the other day. I’m trying to frantically place them and what work I did, all the time pretending I remember exactly who they are. Sheesh people! Throw me a bone already and remind me where you live and what I did for you so we can each know who we’re speaking to.


I think that's item # 17 on the list of *"Homeowner Red Flags: and other reasons to run"* (fifth edition) right below # 16; "Repeat customer expects cost to be at previous decade rates"


----------



## Wildbill7145

CApainter said:


> I think that's item # 17 on the list of *"Homeowner Red Flags: and other reasons to run"* (fifth edition) right below # 16; "Repeat customer expects cost to be at previous decade rates"



I've had a customer try to insist on #16. Literally a decade after I last worked for them. I don't answer the phone when they call now.


----------



## CApainter

Joe67 said:


> There's certainly something to that. There's nothing like being all cleaned up and loaded up and stepping back and looking at the job.
> 
> 
> ...and getting home and cracking a cold one. My favorite moments in life - on the patio with a fresh cold one after a job well done. (At least I *think* they're well done...)


Some of my deepest moments of absolute contentment and relaxation, were right after enduring something absolutely grueling. Whether it was abrasive blasting col-tar in a storage tank, scraping the side of a three hundred foot high structure, or competing in a twelve hour Adventure Race in the Sierra Mountains. Beer never tasted so good in my life!


----------



## fromthenorthwest

Spending 5 minutes putting one of those old screw-on standoffs on your ladder, then stand it up and realize you put it on backwards? I think I do that once a year

Accidentally box the same color of two different sheens. I think I do that once every 5 years


----------



## slinger58

fromthenorthwest said:


> Spending 5 minutes putting one of those old screw-on standoffs on your ladder, then stand it up and realize you put it on backwards? I think I do that once a year
> 
> Accidentally box the same color of two different sheens. I think I do that once every 5 years



The first one you can kinda laugh it off. 

That second one can be expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vylum

cheap lids. my van smells like thinner


----------



## KennedyEstimating

Architects continue to put out drawings that they know are incomplete or just incorrect and expect you to fix them by sending RFI's pointing out their mistakes.


----------



## kmp

When you send an architect an rfi they respond like you are an idiot for asking. If it was on the plans or specs then we wouldn't have to ask and there would not be a 50 or 60 page addendum.


----------



## Joe67

Well, A) there's just this.


And B) when the message you got was "just let me know if you need help with the furniture."


"Nah. I got this. Piece of cake..." - ?


----------



## Wildbill7145

That... Plus a mountain of stuff loaded on top is how I ended up not being able to walk properly for a few weeks. Shouldn't have even tried.


----------



## Joe67

Wildbill7145 said:


> That... Plus a mountain of stuff loaded on top is how I ended up not being able to walk properly for a few weeks. Shouldn't have even tried.



I put my shoulder against that bed frame for a second and it felt like trying to move a tree trunk. I already had a little tweak in the back from lugging plywood around. So I called in for the help - and some furniture sliders.


----------



## Joe67

Shoe shelves...
and all of what they entail...
including that I'm in a stubby brush all day...
and my back isn't what it used to be...
and when I'm coming out for a dip and knock my stubby brush out of my hand...
upside down into the paint pot. (Didn't get a pic of that. Too busy cussing and wiping things down).


----------



## Vylum

pretty sure its been said but when all my gear smells like the last house i worked in


----------



## Vylum

is this done ? is that done ? are you going to do that ?


----------



## RH

I hate it when other trades, and even the HO, use my on site garbage bag to put their trash in. WTH? Do you all think I’m your personal disposal outfit? 

Had a job a few weeks ago where the electrician dumped a bunch of wire insulation and plastic from rolls of wiring into my bag. I pulled most of it out and put it in a pile in the middle of the floor. 

Job I just finished is an empty house and the HO has been coming over in the evenings and doing a few things in preparation for the big move in day. This morning there were a bunch of smelly Chinese take out food containers in my bag. HEY! That’s what that gray bin in your garage is for! It’s called a garbage can! 

And don’t get me going about dry wallers who dump piles of drywall dust, globs of dried mud, and chunks of drywall scraps into my bag.

Haul away your own s**t you bunch of lazy Aholes!


----------



## Vylum

RH said:


> Had a job a few weeks ago where the electrician dumped a bunch of wire insulation and plastic from rolls of wiring into my bag. I pulled most of it out and put it in a pile in the middle of the floor.


my goodness that made me laugh, what a savage


----------



## Joe67

RH said:


> I hate it when other trades, and even the HO, use my on site garbage bag to put their trash in. WTH? Do you all think I’m your personal disposal outfit?
> 
> Had a job a few weeks ago where the electrician dumped a bunch of wire insulation and plastic from rolls of wiring into my bag. I pulled most of it out and put it in a pile in the middle of the floor.
> 
> Job I just finished is an empty house and the HO has been coming over in the evenings and doing a few things in preparation for the big move in day. This morning there were a bunch of smelly Chinese take out food containers in my bag. HEY! That’s what that gray bin in your garage is for! It’s called a garbage can!
> 
> And don’t get me going about dry wallers who dump piles of drywall dust, globs of dried mud, and chunks of drywall scraps into my bag.
> 
> Haul away your own s**t you bunch of lazy Aholes!



I am actually in the unfortunate position of having to put up with shtuff like that for the simple reason that I'm working for a GC who basically handles the whole job job site, including the trash. So the subs assume that the contractor's bag/can is the job site bag/can - which it is. And I guess they further assume that job site clean-up is generally on the GC, which in the end it is, by default.


However, that's no reason not to "Haul away your own s**t you bunch of lazy Aholes!"


----------



## kmp

I use a garbage can to spray out of and put a sign on the can that says "not a garbage can" and I still find trash in it and not in the place I left it. I dump it where I found it and could care less who has to pick it up. I usually have to go rinse it out as well cause it has dirt in it,


----------



## Wildbill7145

Young first time home owners who spend their/your Saturday spam texting you with questions about what white they should use for their ceilings and trim. You've got all the wall colours days ago, and they've spent 3 days trying to figure out the white.


I knew this one was going to be problematic when I went and looked at the job and the actual customer had his parents there to talk to me about the job instead of being there himself.


----------



## Vylum

Wildbill7145 said:


> Young first time home owners who spend their/your Saturday spam texting you with questions about what white they should use for their ceilings and trim. You've got all the wall colours days ago, and they've spent 3 days trying to figure out the white.
> 
> 
> I knew this one was going to be problematic when I went and looked at the job and the actual customer had his parents there to talk to me about the job instead of being there himself.


i sympathize, i hope nothing is in the house yet and they arnt around when youre there


----------



## Joe67

Wildbill7145 said:


> Young first time home owners who spend their/your Saturday spam texting you with questions about what white they should use for their ceilings and trim. You've got all the wall colours days ago, and they've spent 3 days trying to figure out the white.
> 
> 
> I knew this one was going to be problematic when I went and looked at the job and the actual customer had his parents there to talk to me about the job instead of being there himself.



:icon_rolleyes:. I'd just say something like "you know, I can just go get the one that says "white" on the can"


----------



## Ramus8T

When your boss yells at you for an error or way you go about something, wants to talk forever about it, and then says we are behind on the job when the problem could have been remedied in a fraction of the time. 

When a homeowner had you put on 7 different colors and chooses 2 colors that were not of the original 7.

When you get your side job check 2 months later than expected. 

When you feel like the lousiest painter out there whilst at work but your end results are top of the line. 

I’m feeling ranty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

When the boss is done yelling at me I usually end up sleeping on the couch.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Vylum said:


> i sympathize, i hope nothing is in the house yet and they arnt around when youre there



As of last Sunday the place was completely empty when I met with his parents. That being said I've painted their entire house and it was pretty torturous. Both his mother and father are the worst decorina Karen types I've ever worked for. Hired me to paint their whole house then started whining by day 2 that they wanted their privacy back and bugged me about when I was going to be done.


We'll see.


----------



## Woodco

Wildbill7145 said:


> As of last Sunday the place was completely empty when I met with his parents. That being said I've painted their entire house and it was pretty torturous. Both his mother and father are the worst decorina Karen types I've ever worked for. Hired me to paint their whole house then started whining by day 2 that they wanted their privacy back and bugged me about when I was going to be done.
> 
> 
> We'll see.


You'd think that would stop them from nitpicking so much.... Never seems to work that way.


----------



## Woodco

I hate that no matter how I word "Please EMAIL ALL INFO TO ******.com Texts or website forms such as thumbtack will likely get lost...." I get people who start blowing up my phone with pictures and measurements, then get upset with me for telling them to resend the info to my email address that I clearly provided....

This is a form for wallpaper quotes, btw, not big paint jobs. I ask them for measurements, link to the wallpaper they want, multiple pics of the area, including a close up of the wall so I can see if its smooth or textured, what part of town they're in, etc. I almost NEVER have to go look at a job in person, and when I do, I charge a deposit. I have the form on my phone, so a quick copy and paste to anyone calling, texting, or using thumbtack. Then I go home and calculate quotes and send them out. My fellow paperhangars are AMAZED that I came up with this. Most of them spend an entire day each week to go look at and measure jobs. Its the 21st century. Its very often, not needed anymore.


----------



## Vylum

Wildbill7145 said:


> As of last Sunday the place was completely empty when I met with his parents. That being said I've painted their entire house and it was pretty torturous. Both his mother and father are the worst decorina Karen types I've ever worked for. Hired me to paint their whole house then started whining by day 2 that they wanted their privacy back and bugged me about when I was going to be done.
> 
> 
> We'll see.


i was on day 3 of painting a whole house and one of the spoiled brats came charging in one day whining "it smells like paint in here!!"


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when you have to explain to a young couple that every painted surface in their first home has latex over oil. Every wall, ceiling, stick of trim, door..... Everything. Then....


"You can fix that right Bill?"


No.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when you have to explain to a young couple that every painted surface in their first home has latex over oil. Every wall, ceiling, stick of trim, door..... Everything. Then....
> 
> 
> "You can fix that right Bill?"
> 
> 
> No.


I am dealing with this right now in an apartment that I own. Luckily it is a small apartment and only on the trim. Latex over high gloss oil. AND, I do blieve that it was done by a "professional" painter. If you get it right the paint will peel off in big sheets.

I was in my paint store a couple of weeks ago. While the manager was trying to mix some paint for me he was on the phone trying to explain possible reasons paint was failing on some clapboards. After he was done he vented. Told me that most of the "professional" painters have no idea of what they are doing.

I almost did a big job last year like the one you describe. It was done by a local painter. After dealing with my apartment I am kind of glad the home owners recently sold the house and did not ask me to do the work. I am trying to avoid the really annoying jobs.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe67

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate when you have to explain to a young couple that every painted surface in their first home has latex over oil. Every wall, ceiling, stick of trim, door..... Everything. Then....
> 
> 
> "You can fix that right Bill?"
> 
> 
> No.



I'm such a lucky guy - tho partly by design. I have a GC between the clients and me. When I run into this sh** I can just hand it off to him. I say that it's partly by design because, relative my skills and experience, I accept much lower pay than I could get if I went independent contractor. But I do that as a trade-off for always having the buffer where the impossible things are for someone else to deal with. (Of course, even then I'm often the person who has to explain it - certainly to GC, but also sometimes to client).


----------



## RH

I like cats - I really do. But I recently was doing a recently vacated rental ( pre-cleaning) where the tenant owned a Mainecoon. They are Long haired and HUGE! Balls of hair were everywhere. Walls had to be vacuumed and then completely washed down just remove the stuck on cat hair.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

RH said:


> I like cats - I really do. But I recently was doing a recently vacated rental ( pre-cleaning) where the tenant owned a Mainecoon. They are Long haired and HUGE! Balls of hair were everywhere. Walls had to be vacuumed and then completely washed down just remove the stuck on cat hair.


Ive had multiple cabinet jobs where the dog had a habit of just laying up against the Island cabinets. So every morning I come in, there is dog hair all up the side. I had to put up a barracade of paint cans..


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate when my own wife is insisting that I paint the front door of our house and I finally agree. Then she gives me the paint colour but doesn't bother to tell me she picked a colour from a different paint company than BM in spite of the fact that she knows that's the only paint I use. Name's the same from both companies but the colour sure isn't!


My own wife. Now an annoying customer. She might end up back on 'my list'.


----------



## Andrew LB

cocomonkeynuts said:


> More like that rotten type smell from bacteria feeding on the acrylic



I've got a strong stomach and opened a 3/4 full can of paint for some touch up work and i'll avoid getting into the details other than it was without question the most foul stench i can recall smelling.


So that is due to bacteria? 



oof... just thinking about it made me gag.


----------



## Joe67

...I come across ridiculous sh** like this


*"Looking for a professional painter for your next home project?"*

(And don't any y'all tell me you roll like that or use that ladder).


----------



## RH

Joe67 said:


> ...I come across ridiculous sh** like this
> 
> 
> *"Looking for a professional painter for your next home project?"*
> 
> (And don't any y'all tell me you roll like that or use that ladder).


Have you seen the DIY ad on TV, not sure from who but I think it's HD, where the HO is pretending the roll the wall but there is nothing on his roller? 

"Hey! This is waaaay easier than I thought it would be! And not nearly as messy!"


----------



## CApainter

I'm pretty sure the painting contractor pictured has an Old World Craftsman niche that draws in very wealthy customers looking for painters using wooden ladders and such. He should be a model for everyone. I think the technique he's using to roll, is the "W" technique. Very Old School. Don't be hay in.


----------



## RH

CApainter said:


> I'm pretty sure the painting contractor pictured has an Old World Craftsman niche that draws in very wealthy customers looking for painters using wooden ladders and such. He should be a model for everyone. I think the technique he's using to roll, is the "W" technique. Very Old School. Don't be hay in.


Love the fact that his upper arm and hand, those closest to the roller, have no paint on them, and neither does his pristine looking blue shirt (or pants or hat for that matter - but maybe he only applies bright whites). But his lower hand and arm, as well as his ladder, have been artfully splattered with paint for the intended effect of making appear to be the real deal.


----------



## Joe67

CApainter said:


> I'm pretty sure the painting contractor pictured has *an Old World Craftsman niche* that draws in very wealthy customers looking for painters using wooden ladders and such. He should be a model for everyone. I think the technique he's using to roll, is the "W" technique. Very Old School. Don't be hay in.



Maybe the ladder. But that extension pole doesn't cut it. Nor does the roller for that matter.


I don't know of the ad that RH referred to, but there's been one for Behr running that just makes me roll my eyes. Something about a scuffed wall that's this HO's "Everest". Dumb as a box of rocks. I won't post a link - no need to help them with free press.


----------



## store021

I always hated it when I would tell a homeowner to clean up their bathroom so I can get in there and paint the following day. They NEVER clean around their toilets! My face has to be down where you do your business guy! I meant that you should wipe the floor and the toilet, not clean out the tub...


----------



## RH

Joe67 said:


> Maybe the ladder. But that extension pole doesn't cut it. Nor does the roller for that matter.
> 
> 
> I don't know of the ad that RH referred to, but there's been one for Behr running that just makes me roll my eyes. Something about a scuffed wall that's this HO's "Everest". Dumb as a box of rocks. I won't post a link - no need to help them with free press.


Yeah, I've seen that one too. Makes it sound like painting one fricken' wall now qualifies him to go out and build a McMansion.


----------



## Joe67

RH said:


> Yeah, I've seen that one too. Makes it sound like painting one fricken' wall now qualifies him to go out and build a McMansion.



Only if he shops at the home depot!


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

We had no threat of rain. Start doing a deck....some dark clouds. Check weather app...no rain, finish deck. Within an hour of finishing a lot of rain. And the only place in the entire state that it is raining is in the city that I painted and the town to the SE. Get to see the damage in the morning.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe67

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> We had no threat of rain. Start doing a deck....some dark clouds. Check weather app...no rain, finish deck. Within an hour of finish a lot of rain. And the only place in the entire state that it is raining is in the city that I painted and the town to the SE. Get to see the damage in the morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk



I feel that pain...


----------



## Vylum

i hate when the neighbor with bellbottoms and a fanny pack has the get their 2 cents in on a color selection


----------



## RH

Vylum said:


> i hate when the neighbor with bellbottoms and a fanny pack has the get their 2 cents in on a color selection


Lime green walls with burnt orange trim?


----------



## Masterwork

Dude, I was cutting in a bathroom at a rental. The owner stopped by to see how we were doing, and he took a ****ing **** in the bathroom. What is wrong with people?! I left and came back later. I was equally offended by the smell and his rudeness.


----------



## CApainter

Masterwork said:


> Dude, I was cutting in a bathroom at a rental. The owner stopped by to see how we were doing, and he took a ****ing **** in the bathroom. What is wrong with people?! I left and came back later. I was equally offended by the smell and his rudeness.


Geez! It must be good to be king. It really takes an uncanny level of humility to not want to just leave the bucket of paint in the bathroom and never come back after that behavior.


----------



## Joe67

- Bugs! Why do bug seem to be attracted to wet paint! Stay out of my paint!


- when it's a really nice autumn late afternoon and you go out to the garage to make up some stain samples. And find this relaxing and crack a beer. And when it's time to shake up the next pint of stain you grab the beer and the stain, you walk outside looking around at the fall colors and completely absent-mindedly start shaking...but cross the beer hand with the stain hand.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

I hate it when contractors cut corners...no primer under this textured ceiling


----------



## Joe67

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I hate it when contractors cut corners...no primer under this textured ceiling


Oy. Bad news. I feel lucky about the time I had to go touch up a popcorn ceiling after water damage only to find that the ceiling was still raw mud - had never been primed or painted...in a small condo FULL of furniture and "hoarder" worthy levels of kitschy stuff everywhere. Yeah. I had to prime and paint the whole thing (while the wife called the husband 3 times to wonder why I wasn't done yet).

My latest annoyance is different (pic). But also annoying. Window replacement on an older place. Takes "the painter will fix it" to one of those "are you kidding me" levels. But the response is always "can't you just caulk that?"


----------



## RH

How the hell can an owner let something like that slide?


----------



## Joe67

RH said:


> How the hell can an owner let something like that slide?


Oh, RH, it's worse than that (IMO). The owner has no idea. (It's not even an easy area to see). It's the GC who is overwhelmed by a) far bigger jobs than replacing a couple of windows, and b) can't find competent help. Spends most of his time shaking his damn head at stuff like that and worse. I send the pics and he just says SMDH. Can you caulk it? I'll figure something out. Light carpentry is not outside of my abilities...


----------



## Fman

I think some owners may get a little intimidated by the literal_ rough trade_ that does rough work like that and they let it go until they come across nice guy painter _who maybe he can fix it?_


----------



## jr.sr. painting

I hate when I give the new bm store in town a try and the “best” they can do is 38.99 for fresh start 023 and the same for muresco. DAMN!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

Joe67 said:


> Oy. Bad news. I feel lucky about the time I had to go touch up a popcorn ceiling after water damage only to find that the ceiling was still raw mud - had never been primed or painted...in a small condo FULL of furniture and "hoarder" worthy levels of kitschy stuff everywhere. Yeah. I had to prime and paint the whole thing (while the wife called the husband 3 times to wonder why I wasn't done yet).
> 
> My latest annoyance is different (pic). But also annoying. Window replacement on an older place. Takes "the painter will fix it" to one of those "are you kidding me" levels. But the response is always "can't you just caulk that?"
> 
> View attachment 110790


Holly Crap,
I have very basic carpentry skills, but I could do a better job than that.


----------



## Wildbill7145

That looks more than light carpentry as a fix. Looks to me like time travel would be required and grabbing the sawzall out of the hands of the guy that destroyed that poor thing.


----------



## Woodco

I hate when I schedule a three day wallpaper job that is a complete sh*t show from minute one, and among many other things, get chased out by lacquer fumes at noon two days in a row, and have to collect a measly $500 check for one wall after three days, pack up my stuff, and tell the client "sorry, but im not doing anything else unless I get compensated for lost time. . However, I like when they later hit me up to do the bathroom the next day, and offer to compensate me $600 for lost time.


----------



## Joe67

Wildbill7145 said:


> That looks more than light carpentry as a fix. Looks to me like time travel would be required and grabbing the sawzall out of the hands of the guy that destroyed that poor thing.


Yeah. "The guy" has been a problem for a while. DK if he's been fired yet just because I know he's been teetering. Sometimes I just want to say "know what, I'll just do it myself..." But I'm part timing it these days and not flush with time.

The window tops didn't get flashing either. I'll be R&R'ing the top trim to install some.


----------



## Joe67

...the HO puts big gloppy patches of sample paint colors on the wall with big gloppy brush marks. And usually right underneath of where the new sconce is going to go.

...the HO does anything but offer me food and water. (Although one HO became my favorite when I was "tipped" with a really nice bottle of McCallan 12. I resisted. But they insisted. Yum.)


----------



## Holland

I hate when...

the HO says they helped you patch some of the holes, and they used wood putty, and left big mounds of texture on almost every surface. 

the HO comes out and visits with you every break, and all during lunch (just to see how things are going). 

the HO calls you about their job (when their house is still 2 months out), because there is a sale at SW. They want to know if they can apply it to their order? And would you mind picking it up for them? 

(I really value the customer and am hesitant to say stuff like this, but they do tend to happen a lot.)


----------



## Tapwater

I hate when...
It’s Friday afternoon and you’re prepping new trim and can’t figure out why one gap keeps reappearing after 3 passes with caulk, only to see it’s actually a pencil line.


----------



## Joe67

...the prior painter(s) totally hosed the shoe molding while doing baseboard, but then it makes it look like I did.


----------



## Vylum

Joe67 said:


> ...the prior painter(s) totally hosed the shoe molding while doing baseboard, but then it makes it look like I did.


the reason i hate being the guy second cutting after someone with brutal cuts then of course someone walks up behind you, looks at your work and assumes you hit the frame.

i hate the sheer amount of stuff i need to fix, it really does get old. bad taping, previous painter, bunk carpentry, nothing going back easy like towel racks it doesnt end really


----------



## Masterwork

I hate when you are waiting for the taper to finish things in an orderly manner (one room at a time) but he jumps all over the place instead.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

I love dogs, but I friggin hate dog poo. It is my kryptonite. I hate stepping in it and climbing a ladder, tracking it on the rungs with my shoes on the way up, getting on my hands on the way down.


----------



## Joe67

I hate when I have to demo some sheetrock and it was installed w/ adhesive. 🤬

And I hate when certain dead horses get flogged, but I'm not being specific there.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Had my first experience rolling over fresh drywall that apparently got primed before the mud was completely dry. That was exciting! Bubbles everywhere. What a nightmare. Can't believe I've never experienced this before.


----------



## RH

Did they go down after things dried?


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Wildbill7145 said:


> Had my first experience rolling over fresh drywall that apparently got primed before the mud was completely dry. That was exciting! Bubbles everywhere. What a nightmare. Can't believe I've never experienced this before.


How did they sand if the mud wasn't dry? But ya, bubbles suck!


----------



## Woodco

finishesbykevyn said:


> How did they sand if the mud wasn't dry? But ya, bubbles suck!


 A lot of drywallers in Texas dont sand. They wet wash it to sort of smooth it out. It doesnt work very well....


----------



## Vylum

Holland said:


> I hate when...
> 
> 
> 
> the HO comes out and visits with you every break, and all during lunch (just to see how things are going).


i loathe the question "how'd it go today"


----------



## RH

Vylum said:


> i loathe the question "how'd it go today"


Well, now you have me wondering.


----------



## Joe67

Vylum said:


> i loathe the question "how'd it go today"





RH said:


> Well, now you have me wondering.


Sort of depends on who's asking and what they expect as a response, I think. My wife like's to ask, "so how was your day?" And I say something like "fine" or "it was ok" but apparently that's not enough. It means that I don't want to "communicate." And I'm like, what do you want me to do? Review the entire day? Give the play by play? I showed up. It was a total sh** show. The drywallers weren't, in fact, finished even while I was told they would be. The electricians cut another damned hole in the wall. The plumbers had one in the ceiling. The furniture showed up early with no place to put it so I had to vacate my whole staging area so there was someplace to stick the furniture. So then I became "homeless" at the site and couldn't really do much work anyway...So yeah. I think I don't like the old "how'd it go" question either. I'm not a recount it play-by-play guy and I don't even know if that's the question - at least if it's my wife asking.

And I hate when small reno work gets done where I'm supposed to try to patch in / touch up without an entire repaint and NO ONE thinks to themselves - "hey maybe we should save a scrap for the painter to get a color match." And I hate it more because if I've said it once, I've said it 100 times: "save me a damned something for a color match!"


----------



## RH

People say it without ever expecting a real response.

As for the color match, I think we have all been in that boat. I started refusing a long time ago to just do touch ups. It had better be at least an entire wall (or room), or no thanks. Taking that position has saved me countless hours of frustration over the last ten years or so.

Seems like nobody thinks beyond their own little window of responsibility anymore. Like the trim guys setting every fricken brad they shoot proud. So now a simple job of filling the holes and touching up the trim becomes an ordeal of trying to set those little trim brads which, of course, typically just bend rather than go in. Last time that happened, I went and brought the HO into the area and had them run their finger over the exposed heads and told them that that was why the cost/time factor just went up - all thanks to the trim guys not knowing how to set the right pressure on their nailer. And if they wanted to talk to _them_ about covering the extra expense, that would make perfect sense to me.


----------



## Joe67

My wife apparently expects a response. 

Where feasible I paint entire walls or whatever when patch in work gets done. But it's not always reasonable or feasible - like when it would mean painting an entire exterior if windows get changed out, or just some small siding repairs or something. But then there's also where, e.g. a plumbing repair gets done resulting in some SR repair, and even if I'm going to do the whole wall, I'm usually still left with nothing to match up to the rest of the room. I obviously fudge something out, but so much easier to just put an actual sample on the counter at the paint store. Yes, people dwell in their own little windows too much.


----------



## CApainter

Vylum said:


> i loathe the question "how'd it go today"


To me, the most cringey phrase is, "It's easy".


----------



## CApainter

Touch Up is so DIY.


----------



## Woodco

RH said:


> People say it without ever expecting a real response.
> 
> As for the color match, I think we have all been in that boat. I started refusing a long time ago to just do touch ups. It had better be at least an entire wall (or room), or no thanks. Taking that position has saved me countless hours of frustration over the last ten years or so.
> 
> Seems like nobody thinks beyond their own little window of responsibility anymore. Like the trim guys setting every fricken brad they shoot proud. So now a simple job of filling the holes and touching up the trim becomes an ordeal of trying to set those little trim brads which, of course, typically just bend rather than go in. Last time that happened, I went and brought the HO into the area and had them run their finger over the exposed heads and told them that that was why the cost/time factor just went up - all thanks to the trim guys not knowing how to set the right pressure on their nailer. And if they wanted to talk to _them_ about covering the extra expense, that would make perfect sense to me.


Why do you think they only sell spring loaded nail sets at paint stores??


----------



## Holland

I hate it when it downpours a half hour after you arrive at the job site, and then it gets sunny an hour or two later (while you're sitting at home). 

Happened twice in the last week.


----------



## Joe67

Holland said:


> I hate it when it downpours a half hour after you arrive at the job site, and then it gets sunny an hour or two later (while you're sitting at home).
> 
> Happened twice in the last week.


Yeah, and relatedly, I hate when it barely rains, but rains just enough to make everything too wet to paint until tomorrow.


----------



## CatJP

Wood511 said:


> After rolling and cutting four rooms the same color, HO comes home and after a long pause..."that's really not what I thought that color was going to look like..."


Yep! Even after they had a week to look at the 4'X4' sample I painted for them


----------



## Vylum

no, all the base wasnt on, you said it was but there is still 4 lengths off. now i have get out the caulking, filler and semi again whenever you decide to actually finish.


----------



## Wildbill7145

What a horrible way to start the morning.
5:30am. Thunder storm arrives. Dog who hates them goes under my computer desk and wraps the cords around himself. Basically strangling himself while struggling and making them tighter around his neck, etc. Eventually got him freed but it was a battle.
6:00am Go to start van but the battery is dead. Power window wasn't working yesterday so I tried fixing it and left the key in the ignition overnight by mistake which drained the battery.
6:05 Window falls into door and it's now pouring out. Seat and everything else is getting soaked.
6:10 Run to get long extension cord from shed. Wife put all of her crap all over my stuff and now can't find cord. It's buried.
6:15 Get cord plugged in and fire up the power pack to jump start the van. It's all getting soaked including the battery terminals so it's not getting a proper connection. I'm now completely drenched.
6:20 Finally get the van started and drive to work with rain pouring in through driver's side window. I'm more drenched now.
6:30 The door to the empty house I'm working at that was supposed to be left unlocked isn't. It's 6:30am and the guy I'm working for isn't at work for another hour and a half for me to call him. I don't have his cel phone number for some stupid reason.

It could only go uphill from there.


----------



## slinger58

Damn, Wildbill. I thought I had a bad day yesterday (I managed to splatter Bin in my face and onto my glasses), but I can’t hold a candle to yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

I hate when calls from inquiries start with, _"Well, I was gonna do it myself, but...."_
They could tell me I won the lottery after that and I'd never know. Already tuned out and switched to auto-pilot.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

I hate when the guy you're paying $38/hr takes it upon himself to use the most populated bathroom in the house to do his deed, only to plug up the toilet with no plunger in site. Happened more than once, despite the warnings to do a quick plunger-check before dropping bombs.


----------



## Holland

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I hate when the guy you're paying $38/hr takes it upon himself to use the most populated bathroom in the house to do his deed, only to plug up the toilet with no plunger in site. Happened more than once, despite the warnings to do a quick plunger-check before dropping bombs.


That’s terrible.
I don’t allow that on site. I make them log-out to go drop a deuce somewhere else (like a nearby gas station). No exceptions.


----------



## Holland

Wildbill7145 said:


> What a horrible way to start the morning.
> 5:30am. Thunder storm arrives. Dog who hates them goes under my computer desk and wraps the cords around himself. Basically strangling himself while struggling and making them tighter around his neck, etc. Eventually got him freed but it was a battle.
> 6:00am Go to start van but the battery is dead. Power window wasn't working yesterday so I tried fixing it and left the key in the ignition overnight by mistake which drained the battery.
> 6:05 Window falls into door and it's now pouring out. Seat and everything else is getting soaked.
> 6:10 Run to get long extension cord from shed. Wife put all of her crap all over my stuff and now can't find cord. It's buried.
> 6:15 Get cord plugged in and fire up the power pack to jump start the van. It's all getting soaked including the battery terminals so it's not getting a proper connection. I'm now completely drenched.
> 6:20 Finally get the van started and drive to work with rain pouring in through driver's side window. I'm more drenched now.
> 6:30 The door to the empty house I'm working at that was supposed to be left unlocked isn't. It's 6:30am and the guy I'm working for isn't at work for another hour and a half for me to call him. I don't have his cel phone number for some stupid reason.
> 
> It could only go uphill from there.


I laughed out loud when I read this. Your miserable morning made for good comedy!


----------



## Vylum

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I hate when calls from inquiries start with, _"Well, I was gonna do it myself, but...."_
> They could tell me I won the lottery after that and I'd never know. Already tuned out and switched to auto-pilot.


haha yes!

"insert shitty paint brand" is actually really good paint. oh is it? want to give me some tips on how to cut in a wall as well?


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Wildbill7145 said:


> What a horrible way to start the morning.
> 5:30am. Thunder storm arrives. Dog who hates them goes under my computer desk and wraps the cords around himself. Basically strangling himself while struggling and making them tighter around his neck, etc. Eventually got him freed but it was a battle.
> 6:00am Go to start van but the battery is dead. Power window wasn't working yesterday so I tried fixing it and left the key in the ignition overnight by mistake which drained the battery.
> 6:05 Window falls into door and it's now pouring out. Seat and everything else is getting soaked.
> 6:10 Run to get long extension cord from shed. Wife put all of her crap all over my stuff and now can't find cord. It's buried.
> 6:15 Get cord plugged in and fire up the power pack to jump start the van. It's all getting soaked including the battery terminals so it's not getting a proper connection. I'm now completely drenched.
> 6:20 Finally get the van started and drive to work with rain pouring in through driver's side window. I'm more drenched now.
> 6:30 The door to the empty house I'm working at that was supposed to be left unlocked isn't. It's 6:30am and the guy I'm working for isn't at work for another hour and a half for me to call him. I don't have his cel phone number for some stupid reason.
> 
> It could only go uphill from there.


That'll teach you for starting work at 6:30 in the morning. Way too early for me!😅 Sounds like the worst Monday ever.!


----------



## Wildbill7145

finishesbykevyn said:


> That'll teach you for starting work at 6:30 in the morning. Way too early for me!😅 Sounds like the worst Monday ever.!


Exteriors I try to start as early as first light at least for setting up. Actually anything I like starting early because then I can leave early and not feel guilty if I want. Just can't run sanders and have to try and be quiet with ladders.

Morning dew this year has been awful to contend with. Been happening all year so far and it usually doesn't start until later in August. Weird weather year though so far. I think we've had more tornado warnings so far this year then I've ever seen in my entire life. Several touch downs in the area as well.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Wildbill7145 said:


> Exteriors I try to start as early as first light at least for setting up. Actually anything I like starting early because then I can leave early and not feel guilty if I want. Just can't run sanders and have to try and be quiet with ladders.
> 
> Morning dew this year has been awful to contend with. Been happening all year so far and it usually doesn't start until later in August. Weird weather year though so far. I think we've had more tornado warnings so far this year then I've ever seen in my entire life. Several touch downs in the area as well.


Weird weather indeed. No tornadoes here, but we did have winter days with over 2' of snow on the ground and a summer day over 116*°*F, (46.6°C). The snow level I'm sure is laughable to you, but it happens so rarely here in Portland, OR. Usually averages about 2" for the total month of Feb. Pretty sure we set the record for the hottest day here too last month. 
All that being said, I'd rather take those extremes over tornadoes any day. Scary stuff right there.


----------



## MarniSiedlik

I hate these things too.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

Wildbill7145 said:


> Exteriors I try to start as early as first light at least for setting up. Actually anything I like starting early because then I can leave early and not feel guilty if I want. Just can't run sanders and have to try and be quiet with ladders.
> 
> Morning dew this year has been awful to contend with. Been happening all year so far and it usually doesn't start until later in August. Weird weather year though so far. I think we've had more tornado warnings so far this year then I've ever seen in my entire life. Several touch downs in the area as well.


We had one of the wettest Julys on record in Massachusetts. And not painting for 2 days (Aug 4 and 5) due to downpours. It has not been an easy summer. And, I absolutely hate trying to fit in some interior work when it rains. The amount of effort that goes into moving my equipment is not worth it. Plus you really cannot leave an exterior partially done if you want to leave when the weather improves.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I hate that on Monday I have to paint the ceiling under the balcony at the back of a church with all the pews in the way. They aren't getting removed under any circumstances. I have no idea how I'm going to cover everything and still be able to move around. It's a pretty big ceiling too and I'm doing this by myself.


----------



## Holland

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate that on Monday I have to paint the ceiling under the balcony at the back of a church with all the pews in the way. They aren't getting removed under any circumstances. I have no idea how I'm going to cover everything and still be able to move around. It's a pretty big ceiling too and I'm doing this by myself.


sounds like fun.
can you slide them around a bit, or no chance of that?


----------



## Wildbill7145

Holland said:


> sounds like fun.
> can you slide them around a bit, or no chance of that?


Nope, they're bolted together from end to end making them very long and fastened very securely to the floor. I'm thinking of plastic over two rows at a time, dropsheeting the rows in between I'll be moving on, painting out of a fiver with a grid cause I'm gonna have to move fast. Also gonna bring a bunch of massive dropsheets to see how covering them and pushing drop down onto floor in between although that seems like a trip hazard. Gonna have to do a few dry runs to see how mobility and reach works out.

Good thing is I priced it really high because I didn't want to get the job but they hired me anyway. Ugh. Just setting up is gonna be a time consuming task which they were very aware of.

I really gotta get used to just passing on jobs I don't want instead of trying to price myself out of them. I keep getting them then can't figure out how I'm gonna get them done! lol.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> Nope, they're bolted together from end to end making them very long and fastened very securely to the floor. I'm thinking of plastic over two rows at a time, dropsheeting the rows in between I'll be moving on, painting out of a fiver with a grid cause I'm gonna have to move fast. Also gonna bring a bunch of massive dropsheets to see how covering them and pushing drop down onto floor in between although that seems like a trip hazard. Gonna have to do a few dry runs to see how mobility and reach works out.
> 
> Good thing is I priced it really high because I didn't want to get the job but they hired me anyway. Ugh. Just setting up is gonna be a time consuming task which they were very aware of.
> 
> I really gotta get used to just passing on jobs I don't want instead of trying to price myself out of them.  I keep getting them then can't figure out how I'm gonna get them done! lol.


That’s what I finally had to do. It’s tough to learn to just say no but eventually it becomes a matter of self preservation. Believe me, it gets easier with practice.

Do you know any other painter that you would feel good about bringing in on the job to assist? I did that a handful of times and in all but one it worked out well. And even that one was more about the guy getting greedy after the work was done - no on the job issues.


----------



## Wildbill7145

RH said:


> That’s what I finally had to do. It’s tough to learn to just say no but eventually it becomes a matter of self preservation. Believe me, it gets easier with practice.
> 
> Do you know any other painter that you would feel good about bringing in on the job to assist? I did that a handful of times and in all but one it worked out well. And even that one was more about the guy getting greedy after the work was done - no on the job issues.


Nope, the only other painter in town that I know is a complete Ahole, and I wouldn't even be interested in asking him for the time of day. Finding anyone to do anything work related right now is literally impossible. There are businesses in town that have had "now hiring" signs up for years. Restaurants are closing up three days a week because they can't hire staff. I suppose there are still some people sitting around getting covid benefits as well and happy to be doing so.

I saw a sign in front of a Subway sammich place yesterday offering a $300 cash signing bonus. It's crazy. They bumped up the minimum wage here in Ontario yesterday supposedly to fix things. Uh, raising it by $0.10/hr isn't going to make people jump.


----------



## Holland

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate that on Monday I have to paint the ceiling under the balcony at the back of a church with all the pews in the way. They aren't getting removed under any circumstances. I have no idea how I'm going to cover everything and still be able to move around. It's a pretty big ceiling too and I'm doing this by myself.


well...how'd it go?


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> Nope, the only other painter in town that I know is a complete Ahole, and I wouldn't even be interested in asking him for the time of day. Finding anyone to do anything work related right now is literally impossible. There are businesses in town that have had "now hiring" signs up for years. Restaurants are closing up three days a week because they can't hire staff. I suppose there are still some people sitting around getting covid benefits as well and happy to be doing so.
> 
> I saw a sign in front of a Subway sammich place yesterday offering a $300 cash signing bonus. It's crazy. They bumped up the minimum wage here in Ontario yesterday supposedly to fix things. Uh, raising it by $0.10/hr isn't going to make people jump.


Is that $0.10 an hour in Canadian or American?


----------



## Wildbill7145

Holland said:


> well...how'd it go?


Awful. Why do they make such little room in between pews. The stupid hymn books keep getting knocked out of their stupid shelves. Have to do shuffle steps in between pews so I don't trip over the poly or drops I've stuffed on the floor. Climbing around on pews is very slippery.

Organist gets there at 6:45am and starts practicing. Shoot me, he's gonna be there again this morning. Full volume.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Wildbill7145 said:


> Awful. Why do they make such little room in between pews. The stupid hymn books keep getting knocked out of their stupid shelves. Have to do shuffle steps in between pews so I don't trip over the poly or drops I've stuffed on the floor. Climbing around on pews is very slippery.
> 
> Organist gets there at 6:45am and starts practicing. Shoot me, he's gonna be there again this morning. Full volume.


Could you put 4x8 sheets of plywood on the tops and walk on those?


----------



## Wildbill7145

finishesbykevyn said:


> Could you put 4x8 sheets of plywood on the tops and walk on those?


Nah, that'd put you too close to the ceiling and would risk scratching up the wood. I did think about that though. I'm hoping that stomping around on the seats isn't marking them up. Doesn't seem to be.

I've never sworn so much while working in my life.

They're making me wear a mask all day long while I'm working even if I'm the only one in the building.

You don't realize how filthy churches are until you're painting them. Cobwebs everywhere on the walls/ceiling. Dead bugs, etc.

Organist asked me how he was going to get out yesterday as he didn't want to walk on my drop sheets for fear of getting paint on his shoes (I hadn't started painting yet). He actually asked if I'd move the drops for him, which I ignored. There's a piano tuner coming in today and he's likely going to be there for most of the day. Kill me.

That was the longest amount of time I've spent in a church in my life. I'd say I was happy to leave at the end of the day, but when I got home I realized that our female Rotti had shat herself in her kennel and it was every where. Must have gotten into something and I'm likely coming home to the same thing today.


----------



## Holland

Wildbill7145 said:


> Nah, that'd put you too close to the ceiling and would risk scratching up the wood. I did think about that though. I'm hoping that stomping around on the seats isn't marking them up. Doesn't seem to be.
> 
> I've never sworn so much while working in my life.
> 
> They're making me wear a mask all day long while I'm working even if I'm the only one in the building.
> 
> You don't realize how filthy churches are until you're painting them. Cobwebs everywhere on the walls/ceiling. Dead bugs, etc.
> 
> Organist asked me how he was going to get out yesterday as he didn't want to walk on my drop sheets for fear of getting paint on his shoes (I hadn't started painting yet). He actually asked if I'd move the drops for him, which I ignored. There's a piano tuner coming in today and he's likely going to be there for most of the day. Kill me.
> 
> That was the longest amount of time I've spent in a church in my life. I'd say I was happy to leave at the end of the day, but when I got home I realized that our female Rotti had shat herself in her kennel and it was every where. Must have gotten into something and I'm likely coming home to the same thing today.


I invested in noise cancelling earbuds for just such occasions. 

Sounds like a bad day, but it makes for great literature!

Hope your day was better today... 
I’ve been potty training for the last couple months, so I am sad to say that I understand how it feels to find a smelly present when you get home after a long, frustrating day.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> Nah, that'd put you too close to the ceiling and would risk scratching up the wood. I did think about that though. I'm hoping that stomping around on the seats isn't marking them up. Doesn't seem to be.
> 
> I've never sworn so much while working in my life.
> 
> They're making me wear a mask all day long while I'm working even if I'm the only one in the building.
> 
> You don't realize how filthy churches are until you're painting them. Cobwebs everywhere on the walls/ceiling. Dead bugs, etc.
> 
> Organist asked me how he was going to get out yesterday as he didn't want to walk on my drop sheets for fear of getting paint on his shoes (I hadn't started painting yet). He actually asked if I'd move the drops for him, which I ignored. There's a piano tuner coming in today and he's likely going to be there for most of the day. Kill me.
> 
> That was the longest amount of time I've spent in a church in my life. I'd say I was happy to leave at the end of the day, but when I got home I realized that our female Rotti had shat herself in her kennel and it was every where. Must have gotten into something and I'm likely coming home to the same thing today.


Hmmmm… swearing all day while in a church and then coming home to this? Coincidence? Maybe… but maybe not.


----------



## slinger58

All day in church and then coming home to dog poop. 

Holy shat? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennifertemple

I hate getting hit by a truck!!


----------



## Wildbill7145

jennifertemple said:


> I hate getting hit by a truck!!


Yer gunna have to provide the details on this. Hope you're ok.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Just to follow up on my church misadventures, I finished that job up yesterday. That was probably the biggest ceiling I've ever painted. From start to finish rolling it took exactly 2.5hrs/coat. One of those ones where you have to go through a checklist. 'Gotta go pee? Nope. Just had a smoke? Yep. Got you're bucket reload handy? Yep.' kind of thing. Weaving and shuffling through pews without tripping over your poly or drop sheets, knocking over bibles or hymn books, etc. My everything hurt when that was over with.

The organist dropped the nuclear solution on the last day I was there. I thought I was smart getting there really early so I could have some quiet time before he arrived to 'practice'. I was wrong. He'd gotten in there before me. I'm working away in delightful, peaceful quiet at 6:30AM...... BAGPIPES! The acoustics in there made them seem amplified! I thought about ramming my screwdriver into my ear drums, but reconsidered and chose to just ride out my punishment for invading his personal sanctuary. The guy was particularly sinister. When he finished up and was leaving he just walked by me like an assassin stepping over his victims lifeless body and said "good bye". You win Sir. You win.


----------



## Holland

Bagpipes! lol. How can you tell when they're out of tune?


----------



## Wildbill7145

Holland said:


> Bagpipes! lol. How can you tell when they're out of tune?


In my opinion, they're always out of tune. I live in a town with a strong Scottish background. Bagpipes are everywhere. You can't have a damn ceremony of any kind without bag pipes. Most here love them. Some, like myself find them torturous.

I once worked for a couple and the husband was literally JUST LEARNING to play them. He'd practice every single damn morning in his garage and it was absolutely horrible. He had no idea what he was doing. Thankfully I was doing the exterior and could just move to the back of the house until he was done for the day.


----------



## Gwarel

jennifertemple said:


> I hate getting hit by a truck!!


Sounds scary, hope you're ok. Still sounds better than working on a Wild Bill job.....


----------



## Woodco

One night when I lived in Reno, a bagpipe choir of about 12 rolled in our bar trying to raise money to go to the world bagpipe championships or some crap... We just had "long way to the top if you wanna rock and roll" from AC/DC on the jukebox, so we let them. It wasnt terrible. Dont know what ever happened with that.


----------



## Woodco

So, the moral of the stories of the last two pages was churches suck?


----------



## jennifertemple

Wildbill7145 said:


> I saw a sign in front of a Subway sammich place yesterday offering a $300 cash signing bonus. It's crazy. They bumped up the minimum wage here in Ontario yesterday supposedly to fix things. Uh, raising it by $0.10/hr isn't going to make people jump.


 The problem is people can work 40 hrs a week and on the minimum wage, it's not a living wage. Worse, many need to work 2-3 part time jobs because employers don't want to take the responsibilities of full time workers.That "Man of the people" really ticked me off with his 10 cent wage hike! What an insult! Polls say we'll be getting him for a second term after the next election. He has yet to consider working stiffs! He seems to love the big time developers and the rest can go hang themselves as far as he is concerned. 20 years ago, we were paying new hire clerks $20 an hour as soon as they came on board. At that time it was JUST a living wage. We always thought if you pay peanuts, you get monkeys that don't give a hoot about your business. (Store clerks generally get the minimum) Our clerks worked hard to help insure the business prospered and when it had bad times, it was no fault of theirs. We also felt if a business can not pay a living wage they are poor business people and have no right to be in business. If the cost of living keeps rising the way it has been of late and the wages continue to stagnate, I foresee trouble in the not too distant future.


----------



## jennifertemple

Wildbill7145 said:


> I hate that on Monday I have to paint the ceiling under the balcony at the back of a church with all the pews in the way. They aren't getting removed under any circumstances. I have no idea how I'm going to cover everything and still be able to move around. It's a pretty big ceiling too and I'm doing this by myself.


What about Ram Board? You could even put it on the seats of the pews. Then just drape plastic over the back rests.


----------



## jennifertemple

RH said:


> Is that $0.10 an hour in Canadian or American?


 Really! Can it matter? That is a Canadian dime! (For what it's worth)


----------



## jennifertemple

Gwarel said:


> Sounds scary, hope you're ok. Still sounds better than working on a Wild Bill job.....


Better evey day! And Yup!, glad I'm not working Wild Bill's job, especially, right now!


----------



## Wildbill7145

Woodco said:


> So, the moral of the stories of the last two pages was churches suck?


I'd agree with that, but I've never had good luck working for churches. As much as I've whined about this one, it was just an annoying one more than anything else. The wearing a mask all day when you're literally working alone in the building sucked. The organ music was awful, but didn't last all day. The ceiling was technically just a tough, big one. The 150yr old walls were literally falling apart.

The last time I dealt with a church, they just wanted the entrance way painted. So, they took me on a one hour tour of the entire building despite my saying I had to go. Introduced me to everyone in the church telling them I was their new painter despite the fact that I'd probably never see these people again. Asked me for all sorts of advice about the painting and everything else. Told me I had the job and I told them it'd be about a month before I could start. When I called them three weeks later about a start date, they told me they'd got someone else to do it who could do it right away.


----------



## jennifertemple

Ah, very considerate Christians! (Again!) Nothing would irritate me more than slotting a job that evaporates. A very good reason to get a SIGNED contract, IMO. As someone in the business told me, many years ago, as I was just starting on my own: "I don't care if it's your Grandmother, make everybody sign!!" 🖋📋✔


----------



## Wildbill7145

jennifertemple said:


> Ah, very considerate Christians! (Again!) Nothing would irritate me more than slotting a job that evaporates. A very good reason to get a SIGNED contract, IMO. As someone in the business told me, many years ago, as I was just starting on my own: "I don't care if it's your Grandmother, make everybody sign!!" 🖋📋✔


I'm 100% sure that if I got everyone to sign a contract around here, I'd get laughed out of town.


----------



## jennifertemple

Wildbill7145 said:


> I'm 100% sure that if I got everyone to sign a contract around here, I'd get laughed out of town.


 Why? Even in my new little city it comes off as more professional and you could sell the idea as a surety for both HO & yourself. I've know a few people around here that got skrewed by painting "companies" and are only to happy to have it all on paper. I, myself, reject any company that does not produce a printed contract. I've hired roofers, HVAC companies and plumbers, every one had to produce a written proposal that turned into a signed contract. I never cared hoe cheap the quote if they were not prepared to put it on paper. What's the population there? In any case, it wouldn't hurt to test those waters. (I am in the Niagara Region of Ontario though the bulk of my working life was in Toronto. For work, I loved Toronto!)


----------



## Gwarel

Wildbill7145 said:


> I'm 100% sure that if I got everyone to sign a contract around here, I'd get laughed out of town.


I work for a lot of repeat customers, designers, and contractors and hardly ever get anything signed. What I almost always do is email a written estimate. An emailed reply agreeing to the estimate is enough for me.


----------



## jennifertemple

Gwarel said:


> I work for a lot of repeat customers, designers, and contractors and hardly ever get anything signed. What I almost always do is email a written estimate. An emailed reply agreeing to the estimate is enough for me.


It's still in writing! I agree, technology allows electronic transfers now. That was not an option when I started out and for the greatest part of my working life. The truth to tell, with most of my regular, repeat clients, contracts were not so much a concern, both parties had, long ago, learned what they were getting. I still won't schedule a job with out proof of confirmation.


----------



## Wildbill7145

This thread hasn't received enough love over the past year.

I hate when a customer who you've worked for several times, but now absolutely refuse to tries to get ahold of you. First she texts you "do you paint houses?" (I've painted several houses for her). Five minutes later she calls you (I didn't answer obviously). Five minutes later she sends you a FB message. Five minutes later she sends you a friend request (because you already unfriended her a few years ago). Five minutes later, your wife gets home from work and says the woman called her 10 minutes ago but she didn't answer her phone.

Her tenacity is impressive.


----------



## slinger58

Wildbill7145 said:


> This thread hasn't received enough love over the past year.
> 
> I hate when a customer who you've worked for several times, but now absolutely refuse to tries to get ahold of you. First she texts you "do you paint houses?" (I've painted several houses for her). Five minutes later she calls you (I didn't answer obviously). Five minutes later she sends you a FB message. Five minutes later she sends you a friend request (because you already unfriended her a few years ago). Five minutes later, your wife gets home from work and says the woman called her 10 minutes ago but she didn't answer her phone.
> 
> Her tenacity is impressive.


I like that opening line there, Wildbill; the “Hate thread” hasn’t received much love lately. 

But yeah, I’m like you when it comes to bad customers. As the old saying goes, “Fool me once and it’s your fault. Fool me twice and its my fault.”

Life is too short such things. Especially if you’re old and semiretired like me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holland

Wildbill7145 said:


> This thread hasn't received enough love over the past year.
> 
> I hate when a customer who you've worked for several times, but now absolutely refuse to tries to get ahold of you. First she texts you "do you paint houses?" (I've painted several houses for her). Five minutes later she calls you (I didn't answer obviously). Five minutes later she sends you a FB message. Five minutes later she sends you a friend request (because you already unfriended her a few years ago). Five minutes later, your wife gets home from work and says the woman called her 10 minutes ago but she didn't answer her phone.
> 
> Her tenacity is impressive.


"Who are you again?"

"Lady, you called me!"


----------



## Joe67

I hate when I am faced with the stark realization that an "I Hate When" painting thread has like 5,000 posts and keeps getting revived while an "I Love it when" post (originated like a day later) gets less than 200 posts and has been dead for like 5 years. It's like damn. Either this line of work just plain sucks. Or it's just full of pessimists.


----------



## slinger58

Lol. It’s kinda like dragging an old lawnmower out and seeing if you can get it to run again. Clean the plug and air filter and throw some fresh gas in there and see what happens. 
Sometimes she’ll catch and sometimes she won’t. 
I hate it when they won’t.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Joe67 said:


> I hate when I am faced with the stark realization that an "I Hate When" painting thread has like 5,000 posts and keeps getting revived while an "I Love it when" post (originated like a day later) gets less than 200 posts and has been dead for like 5 years. It's like damn. Either this line of work just plain sucks. Or it's just full of pessimists.


Misery loves company.


----------



## MPSPAINTING

IL_Painter said:


> this is why i will never start a residential job till after 9 am . It gives the HO time to do their morning routine and get out before i show up


Exactly me too boss!


----------



## RH

Joe67 said:


> I hate when I am faced with the stark realization that an "I Hate When" painting thread has like 5,000 posts and keeps getting revived while an "I Love it when" post (originated like a day later) gets less than 200 posts and has been dead for like 5 years. It's like damn. Either this line of work just plain sucks. Or it's just full of pessimists.


People generally like to bitch more than sing praises. It’s like I always said about customers: satisfied ones will maybe tell a few people about the good job you did. But screw up and make a customer unhappy and they will tell anyone who will listen - and then tell a few more.


----------



## Calgarypainter

Ah man The OP had a great one that I finally learnt after all these years. Whenever someone tells me not to worry about that wall because cabinets or whatever are going on it I always paint every single wall no matter what. Nothing worse than not painting a wall then coming back at touchups and a wall that would have taken 5 minutes to paint now takes a hour and a half.

Also had someone last week call me for an estimate and he tells me the square footage and because he hasn't taken possession he starts telling me "it's 1700 square feet but we have kitchen cabinets on 4 walls....6 windows in living room and kitchen so you can minus that square footage"....

I straight up told him " do you think you're the only one with kitchen cabinets and windows"??


----------

